# 

## Tomek B..

Witam. Czy ktoś z was może doradzić, co będzie najlepszym materiałem do ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie? Co najlepiej ochroni nasz dom przed ucieczką ciepła poprzez podłogę na gruncie? Mile widziane wszelkie propozycje, sposoby oraz uwagi.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

optymalnie
20 cm styro na chudziaku z papą i folią 

z wypasem
50 cm keramzytu impregnowanego pod chudziakiem

----------


## Tomek B..

> optymalnie
> 20 cm styro na chudziaku z papą i folią 
> 
> z wypasem
> 50 cm keramzytu impregnowanego pod chudziakiem


Są jeszcze płyty poliuretanowe z współczynnikiem przenikania o połowę niższym.

----------


## adam_mk

Gdziekolwiek byś nie budował - i tak budujesz w hydrosferze.
Woda jest wszędzie.
Wszelkie wilgotne materiały przewodzą ciepło znacznie lepiej jak suche.
Pierwszym więc problemem jest nie dopuszczenie do tego, aby chałupa zawilgła od gruntu.
Tu stosuje się hydroizolacje.
Często - nogami...
Najlepsza hydroizolacja, która sprawdza się od tysięcy lat - to bituminy. (smoła po prostu).
Ale....
Tak się składa, że do termoizolowania często próbuje się stosować styropian.
Styropian to spieniony styren. Piana styrenowa.
A w kontakcie ze smołą ta piana... gaśnie (styropian znika).
I w ten sposób dwa bardzo dobre materiały się zeżarły  :Lol: 
Więc - albo smoła albo styropian.
A jak ktoś wsadzi i to i to - to z najlepszych materiałów dostanie najgorsze możliwe efekty.
Więc znalazło się masę "jajogłowych", którzy próbują godzić ten ogień z wodą...
Jakieś styropapy, folie separujące i podobne cuda wymyślają...

Nawet, jak pod ścianą na parterze już tę papę położyli i cała reszta to "pudrowanie trupa", żeby zdrowo wyglądał.
A jeszcze, jakby było mało, to w Unii jesteśmy!
I w ramach przepisów unijnych wywalono z użycia sporo naprawdę dobrych materiałów, zastępując je wodorozcieńczalnymi i ekologicznymi namiastkami!
Dobrych farb już, na ten przykład, nie ma i nie będzie... 

Tak więc - pierwszym krokiem w dobrym ociepleniu podłogi musi być wykonanie skutecznej hydroizolacji.
Próba robienia tego folią to nieporozumienie, które bardzo łatwo zrozumieć, jak się zrobi kilka kroków po takiej folii rozłożonej na chudziaku i obejrzy ją pod światło - sito się widzi...
Kilka sposobów jednak jest.

To, czym się POTEM termoizoluje dom zależy od tego czym się go PRZEDTEM hydroizoluje.

Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

adamie nic dodać  :Smile: 
Z racji gliniastego gruntu, woda to mój wróg nr 1. Bardzo ciałem keramzyt, ale musiałby być impregnowany. I temat na wycenie się zakończył. Stąd styro. Pod folią jest papa termozgrzewalna 4mm z bardzo drobną posypką, która zresztą się podczas tynków ulotniła  :Smile: , starannie wyczyszczona przed położeniem folii. Folia 200g raczej kosmetyka u mnie. Nie sądzę, żeby się zbytnio popsuła.

----------


## adam_mk

Wystarczy, że tam jest ta papa - już styropianu tam nie wkładaj!
Zresztą, TERAZ dobrze się tego zrobić NIE DA!!!
Cobyś nie wykombinował - spieprzysz!
Zmień podejście.
Ta folia to niepotrzebny wydatek i robota...
Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> A w kontakcie ze smołą ta piana... gaśnie (styropian znika).
> I w ten sposób dwa bardzo dobre materiały się zeżarły


 Papy asfaltowe termozgrzewalne nie oddziaływują w żaden sposób na EPS. Dodatkowo modyfikacja SBS papy na włóknie poliestrowym ratuje dupę jak chudziak popęka, bo jest duża szansa, że papa się nie zerwie.

Ogólnie fajny przepis na hydroizolację jest tutaj:
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/lofiversion/index.php/t10956.html

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Wystarczy, że tam jest ta papa - już styropianu tam nie wkładaj!
> Zresztą, TERAZ dobrze się tego zrobić NIE DA!!!
> Cobyś nie wykombinował - spieprzysz! Zmień podejście.


Nie łapię  ::-(:  
Rozwiń proszę jak masz chwilę




> Ta folia to niepotrzebny wydatek i robota...


Jakoś tak czyściej jest, docięcie styro to jest robota  :Smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrym rozwiązaniem jest.... UCIECZKA od tego problemu!
Robi się, po prostu, płytę!
Układa się ją na jakim XPS w przemyślany sposób (dobrze dobrany poziom "0").
Ten XPS wypuszcza się poza obrys budynku i łączy z ociepleniem ściany.
Wtedy mamy i termoizolację i hydroizolację i wszelkie potrzebne dla maksymalnej energooszczędności zabiegi w jednym kroku.

Wiem, ze znakomita większość architektów twierdzi, że płyta to "na specjalne warunki terenowe" jest...
Szczerze mówiąc - gówno prawda! Pieprzą jak potłuczeni, bo tylko jednego podejścia do fundamentowania ich uczono. 
Niewielu umie, może i chce projektować na płycie...
Przy tym trzeba mocniej MYŚLEĆ!
Myślenie nie boli, ale niektórych wyraźnie - męczy!
OBECNIE ZNAKOMITA WIĘKSZOŚĆ budynków jednorodzinnych na zachodzie jest stawiana na płycie...
(z powodów podanych powyżej - oszczędności kasy = energii)

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Wodorozpuszczalna smoła dla mnie jest do... (no, takie niedomówienie!!!)
Przecież WYRAŹNIE NAPISAŁEM - WYELIMINOWANO dobre rozwiązania!
Wprowadzono całe systemy do kupienia w jedynie słusznym miejscu (upust dadzą, płytkę z instruktarzem, dowiozą, a jak da dupy - udowodnią Ci winę niewiedzy - jak się ich cud-produktem posłużyć).

Ucieranie dupy szkłem i mydlenie oczu za jednym zamachem!
Bo?
Bo papy to pokrycia dachowe!
PO TO są specjalizowane i doskonalone!
Nie boją się UV, wielkich zmian temperatur, dają się ślicznie termozgrzewać...
Fakt!
MOŻNA je stosować tam, gdzie nigdy UV nie było i nie bedzie4 a całoroczna temperatura jest stała i około 7-10stC.
Ciekawe CO w takich warunkach odparowuje zwykła smoła?
Do tego - głęboko zakopana w warstwach leżących nad nią...

Link fajny...
Tak fajny, że PRAWIE przekonujący...
- Tylko ILE TO KOSZTUJE?
(bo darmo przecież TAKIEGO CUD-PRODUKTU nie dają!!!)

Jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi - to chodzi o kasę, tylko, że czasem o tym się jakoś zapomina, jak się czyta takie teksty...

PYTAM:!
KTO Z WAS ZAKŁADA SPIER.. BUDOWY TAK, ŻE MU SIĘ BĘDZIE ROZŁAZIŁA I DLATEGO ZASTOSUJE SUPERELASTYCZNE SBS_PAPY ?!!!

Jak się coś robi to wypadałoby wiedzieć - jak!

Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Projekt z płytą był poza moim zasięgiem. Płyty sam bym nie wykonał. Tradycyjny fundament tak. Mam wilgotny, ciężki grunt. Wolę mieć stopę pod poziomem przemarzania. Myślę, że ta moja papa da radę. Jest starannie zrobiona z dużymi zakładami. A ze stratami na styku ściany (16cm styro) i fundamentu (10cm) się pogodzę. Trudno. Będę o tym myślał przy kominku z akumulacją ciepła dopalanym CO na olej opałowy i płakał. 

Są nowe piękne technologie, zazwyczaj drogie, nie do wykonania przez takiego amatora jak ja. Dlatego staram się szukać jakiegoś optymalnego rozwiązania na miarę umiejętności i środków.

----------


## Tomek B..

Papy w domu to bym nigdy nie położył, chociażby i dlatego, że to produkt pośredni obróbki ropy naftowej, podobnie ładnie to się nazywa w kosmetykach - olej mineralny ( frakcja ropy naftowej ). Wracając do podłogi, zrywałem kiedyś podłogę w bloku z lat 80. Po skuciu wylewki była tam taka płyta pilśniowa a pod nią papa, na tej papie było tyle smoły, że ta płyta była w niej zatopiona, smoła cały czas miała konsystencję kleju. Co ciekawe, po skuciu wylewki, czuć było cały czas zapachy węglowodorów aromatycznych, które wydzielały się z tej smoły. Dłuższe przebywanie w pomieszczeniu skutkowało zawrotami głowy i gorszym samopoczuciem.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> PYTAM:!
> KTO Z WAS ZAKŁADA SPIER.. BUDOWY TAK, ŻE MU SIĘ BĘDZIE ROZŁAZIŁA I DLATEGO ZASTOSUJE SUPERELASTYCZNE SBS_PAPY ?!!!


Ja




> Jak się coś robi to wypadałoby wiedzieć - jak!


 Na wszystkim nie sposób, ale nie każdy to rozumie.

----------


## jozek131

> Witam. Czy ktoś z was może doradzić, co będzie najlepszym materiałem do ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie? Co najlepiej ochroni nasz dom przed ucieczką ciepła poprzez podłogę na gruncie? Mile widziane wszelkie propozycje, sposoby oraz uwagi.


Zastosuj pianę poliuretanowa zamknięto komorowa i wtedy masz   hydro izolację i termo izolację oraz szybkie   :yes:

----------


## Tomek B..

> Zastosuj pianę poliuretanowa zamknięto komorowa i wtedy masz   hydro izolację i termo izolację oraz szybkie


Rozważam to właśnie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Kilka sposobów jednak jest.
> 
> To, czym się POTEM termoizoluje dom zależy od tego czym się go PRZEDTEM hydroizoluje.
> 
> Adam M.


 Proszę o rozwinięcie.
Za 2 tygodnie chcę rozpocząć prace z hydroizolacją ścian piwnicy.
Na ławach mam 2x papa termozgrzewalna.
W tej chwili mam zakupiony tylko XPS do ocieplenia, niestety dalej nie wiem czym pokryć ściany (jaką izolację wykonać).
Temat trochę podobny.

----------


## Tomek B..

Rozważam także podłogę typu stropowego na gary acermana.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Dłuższe przebywanie w pomieszczeniu skutkowało zawrotami głowy i gorszym samopoczuciem.


 Nawet na tym forum były takie problemy opisywane, że komuś śmierdziało spod paneli. Przyczyna tkwiła w tym, że papa była na lepiku na zimno i podłogówka swoje zrobiła.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Rozważam także podłogę typu stropowego na gary acermana.


Taki strop, to będzie w cenie 0,5m keramzytu, a i tak hydroizolację musisz dać.

----------


## adam_mk

"Wolę mieć stopę pod poziomem przemarzania."
Ty z przedszkola się urwałeś?!
WOLEĆ to se możesz... POTEM (jak już zbudujesz co - wewnątrz se możesz).
TAK MA BYĆ - bo to zgodne ze sztuką i tu dowolności nie ma!

"A ze stratami na styku ściany (16cm styro) i fundamentu (10cm) się pogodzę. Trudno."
Bardzo spłycasz temat, ale to TWOJE - to Ci wolno!
Przyjmuję, że się godzisz i płacisz te 50 latek (do generalnego remontu chałupy) a i potem - też!
Twoja wola!
(no coments)

"Dlatego staram się szukać jakiegoś optymalnego rozwiązania na miarę umiejętności i środków. "
Są odpowiednie technologie... Nawet szukać nie trzeba...
Tylko poczytać, zrozumieć, popraktykować i zastosować...


"Papy w domu to bym nigdy nie położył, chociażby i dlatego, że to produkt pośredni obróbki ropy naftowej,"
TWOJA decyzja, Twoja kasa...
Nie wczytuj się zbyt uważnie w etykietki na tym ,co do żarcia kupujesz, bo przy takim podejściu (jak gadasz serio i będziesz konsekwentny) to zdechniesz z głodu...
Co Ci ta ropa tak przeszkadza...
A komórkowca masz? Internet - też?
Do roboty jakim autkiem jeździsz?...
A to wszystko na ropie, z ropy i przy jej pomocy!

Nie przytaczaj tu przykładów fajansu odwalanego kiedyś i gdzieś...
Ja też wiem, że robiono ciekawe rzeczy w dobie hurra - budownictwa dla mas...
Teraz nie trzeba i nie ma nakazu...
Teraz WOLNO myśleć nad tym, co się robi! To (podobno) wolny kraj!

"
Cytat Napisał adam_mk Zobacz post
Jak się coś robi to wypadałoby wiedzieć - jak!
Na wszystkim nie sposób, ale nie każdy to rozumie. "
WEŹ KOGOŚ CO SIĘ ZNA I NIE PARTOL ROBOTY!

"Rozważam także podłogę typu stropowego na gary acermana. "
Rozumiem! Rozważasz!
Nie rozumiem PO CO? 
CO to zmieni?
Wyjaśnisz?

"Nawet na tym forum były takie problemy opisywane, że komuś śmierdziało spod paneli. Przyczyna tkwiła w tym, że papa była na lepiku na zimno i podłogówka swoje zrobiła. "
Też czytałem o różnych głupotach, jakie robiono.
Np. podłogówki grzane do 50stC...
Bo ogrzewanie przecież ma być CIEPŁE!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Papy asfaltowe termozgrzewalne nie oddziaływują w żaden sposób na EPS."

To co to jest za asfalt?
Wodorozcieńczalny?!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Cytat Napisał adam_mk Zobacz post
Wystarczy, że tam jest ta papa - już styropianu tam nie wkładaj!
Zresztą, TERAZ dobrze się tego zrobić NIE DA!!!
Cobyś nie wykombinował - spieprzysz! Zmień podejście.
Nie łapię
Rozwiń proszę jak masz chwilę"

Weź płytę styropianu i rzuć na jaki kawałek chudziaka...
Podnieś ją po jakim dniu czy dwóch i zobacz co pod nią się robi...
DLATEGO!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Piana PUR pod podłogę na gruncie to chyba nie najlepszy sposób...
Ma wady.
Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> "Wolę mieć stopę pod poziomem przemarzania."
> Ty z przedszkola się urwałeś?!


Tak




> Przyjmuję, że się godzisz i płacisz te 50 latek (do generalnego remontu chałupy) a i potem - też!
> Twoja wola!


Tak sobie to właśnie obmyśliłem.




> Tylko poczytać, zrozumieć, popraktykować i zastosować...


Buduje w tradycyjnych technologiach, bo są relatywnie tanie i potrafię je wykonać.




> A to wszystko na ropie, z ropy i przy jej pomocy!


Ale to nie znaczy, że nie warto dbać o zdrowie. Co się da, trzeba eliminować.





> WEŹ KOGOŚ CO SIĘ ZNA I NIE PARTOL ROBOTY!


Silny argument. :big tongue: 
 Spartoliłem podłogę bo nie zrobiłem płyty :sad:  
Smutek, nostalgia, żal... i nikt mnie nie na forum nie kocha  :cry: 




> Bo ogrzewanie przecież ma być CIEPŁE!


Aj tam. Jak jest zima to musi być zimno!

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> "Cytat Napisał adam_mk Zobacz post
> Wystarczy, że tam jest ta papa - już styropianu tam nie wkładaj!
> Zresztą, TERAZ dobrze się tego zrobić NIE DA!!!
> Cobyś nie wykombinował - spieprzysz! Zmień podejście.
> Nie łapię
> Rozwiń proszę jak masz chwilę"
> 
> Weź płytę styropianu i rzuć na jaki kawałek chudziaka...
> Podnieś ją po jakim dniu czy dwóch i zobacz co pod nią się robi...
> ...


Nie leży mi w kontekście. A gdzie ja pisałem, że na chudziak stryo rzucam?
Ale ja już nie mam chudziaka bez papy. Napisz proszę, co się robi.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie atakuję!
Stosuję logikę!
Racz to zauważyć!

Czy nie jest prawdą, że wolno Ci w swoim nowobudowanym domu zrobić wiele z tego, co Ci szkodzi?

"Co się da, trzeba eliminować."
Anarchista czy islamista i dżihad?
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Napisz proszę, co się robi. "

Po raz stodwudziestyszósty?
Po co?
Przecież nie starasz się rozumieć tego, co tu wypisuję...
Adam M.

Podałem RECEPTĘ na zrozumienie co się dzieje, jak ....
Nawet nie zrozumiałeś o co chodzi...
A papa tu nie przeszkadza. rzuć na papę tę płytę...
A.M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Zamiast pisać jakieś bzdety o islamistach, zwyczajnie byś napisał co się dzieje pod taką płytą na chudziaku pokrytym papą. Być może jestem za głupi, żeby w lot zrozumieć twoje uwagi. Niech oświecona góra wybaczy, że prosty partacz raczył zapytać.

----------


## Tomek B..

Adam mam dużo założeń, rozważań, przypuszczeń, na pewno nie chciałbyś ich wszystkich poznać :big lol: . Podzielę się pewnie  kilkoma z czasem. A wracając do podłogi to zmierzamy do odcięcia się od wilgoci, zrobimy to dobrze na gruncie, ale od tej wilgoci która znajduje się w powietrzu i bez której trudno byłoby nam normalnie funkcjonować, nie da się. Zmierzam do tego, że ta walka z każdym mg wody przenikającym do ścian to jak walka z wiatrakami. Odizolujemy sie świetnie od dołu ale nasz mur i tak wchłonie wilgoć z powietrza (chyba że to szkieletowy domek dla 3 świnek). Dom budowany na styropianie, nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł, w krajach sandynawskich być może tak ale nie u nas, szczególnie jeśli budujemy domy pokoleniowe. Nie wiem także dlaczego się tak upierasz z tym XPS-em, są dużo lepsze materiały o lepszych wspołczynnikach czy to przenikania ciepła czy nacisku na cm2.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Adam,
Chodzi ci o wilgoć? Po jak chudziak był bez papy to się chyba nawet zdarzało jesienią jak okien nie było. Ale na papie po zamknięciu domu nie.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Zamiast pisać jakieś bzdety o islamistach, zwyczajnie byś napisał co się dzieje pod taką płytą na chudziaku pokrytym papą. Być może jestem za głupi, żeby w lot zrozumieć twoje uwagi. Niech oświecona góra wybaczy, że prosty partacz raczył zapytać.


Styropian wchodzi w reakcję ze składnikami organicznymi papy i po prostu się utlenia. To tak jakbyś się bawił folią bąbelkową :big lol: . Styropian jest lekki, bo dużo w nim powietrza a powietrze z kolei wspomaga proces utleniania.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Adam mam dużo założeń, rozważań, przypuszczeń, na pewno nie chciałbyś ich wszystkich poznać. .


Tymczasem tylko te o podłogach na gruncie, ale ja prosty chłop jestem i nie potrafię czytać między wierszami. Do mnie trzeba prosto w ryj  :Smile:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Styropian wchodzi w reakcję ze składnikami organicznymi papy i po prostu się utlenia.


 Nie wierzę.  :wink: 
Ale Adam pisał, że coś się dzieje po 2 dniach. No chyba w 2 dni się nie utleni  :Smile:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Takież słowa do mnie skierował rzeczony powyżej  :Smile: 



> Weź płytę styropianu i rzuć na jaki kawałek chudziaka...
> Podnieś ją po jakim dniu czy dwóch i zobacz co pod nią się robi...


No i ni ... nie wiem o co chodzi ::-(:

----------


## adam_mk

Obaj krótko tu jesteście...
Obaj nie odrobiliście zadania domowego!

jan_z_wolna
JAK mam Ci wbić do łba wiedzę jednym zdaniem?
Szczerze? - TAK! JESZCZE JESTEŚ ZA GŁUPI!
Nie władasz odpowiednim zestawem pojęć. Nie rozumiesz tego, co tu piszą i nie starasz się tego zmienić.
Coraz bardziej jesteś "roszczeniowy".
Jeszcze chwila i dojdziesz do wniosku, że każdy co powie coś dl Ciebie to chce Ci dokopać!

Tomek B..
Jest tu kilka wątków po 200 stron, gdzie dogłębnie przeanalizowano WSZYSTKIE zastrzeżenia jakie zgłaszasz i te, o których nawet nie pomyślałeś!
"Stan powietrznie - suchy"
"wilgotność WZGLĘDNA"
"Szczelność powietrzna domu"

"*Nie wiem także* *dlaczego* się tak upierasz z tym XPS-em, *są dużo lepsze* materiały o lepszych współczynnikach czy to przenikania ciepła czy nacisku na cm2. "
Przekalkuluj je dla swojego domu.
Weź np. aerożele...
My tu staramy trzymać się ziemi...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

CO Z TEGO, JAK WAM JAKI PRZYGŁUP CO NAPISZE?
Ale jak własną łapą zrobisz jaki mały eksperyment i kopara Ci opadnie, bo okaże się, że nie znasz się na tym, o czym myślałeś, że WIESZ wszystko od dziecka - to wtedy zwykle myślenie rusza...

Zrób ten eksperyment!
Adam M.

"Adam mam dużo założeń, rozważań, przypuszczeń, na pewno nie chciałbyś ich wszystkich poznać"
Za późno!
Zam je od dawna!
ILE domów budujesz/zbudowałeś?
(Ja co rok uczestniczę w kilkunastu budowach. Od lat).
A.M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Szczerze? - TAK! JESZCZE JESTEŚ ZA GŁUPI!
> Nie władasz odpowiednim zestawem pojęć. Nie rozumiesz tego, co tu piszą i nie starasz się tego zmienić.
> Coraz bardziej jesteś "roszczeniowy".


Może i jestem głupi, trudno. Matka natura poskąpiła.
Ale nie sądzę, żebym był roszczeniowy, tylko dlatego, że zapytałem cię grzecznie i całkiem poważnie o sprawę, którą sam poruszyłeś?

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Zrób ten eksperyment!


Ale ja nie mam chudziaka nie pokrytego papą! Czy taki chudziak z papą się nadaje? Czy efekt będzie taki sam? Przestawiałem dziś cały pokój styropianu (po paru dniach) w folii i bez i nic nie zauważyłem.

----------


## Tomek B..

Adamowi cały czas chodzi o wilgoć która będzie pod styropianem, szczególnie w porze roku którą mamy teraz. Dlatego poleca kłaść styropian wtedy, gdy temp. powietrza jest równa temp. gruntu. Jeśli juz pojawi nam się ten punkt rosy to wilgoć zostanie tam już na zawsze.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> "Adam mam dużo założeń, rozważań, przypuszczeń, na pewno nie chciałbyś ich wszystkich poznać"
> Za późno! Zam je od dawna!


 Ale ten całkiem sympatyczny żart był do mnie. Pewnie kolega czytał wątki z GWC a tam ciśniesz taką wiedzą, że hej  :Smile:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Adamowi cały czas chodzi o wilgoć która będzie pod styropianem, szczególnie w porze roku którą mamy teraz. Dlatego poleca kłaść styropian wtedy, gdy temp. powietrza jest równa temp. gruntu. Jeśli juz pojawi nam się ten punkt rosy to wilgoć zostanie tam już na zawsze.


 Ale ja nic takiego nie zauważyłem. W niedzielę zobaczę czy coś pod styro na folii się zalęgło. Poza tym, przecież wilgoć jest też w samej wylewce i jakoś z niej się ulatnia chyba? Czy też zostaje na wieki wieków? (Amen)

A poza tym, piękna teoria. Pewnie nie mała wilgotność powietrza by była potrzebna do skroplenia się pary wodnej, która uwięziona została pod suchymi płytami styro nakładanymi na suchą folię, nałożoną na suchy i dość ciepły mimo wszystko chudziak, w suchy dzień w domu z lekkim przeciągiem.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ale ten całkiem sympatyczny żart był do mnie. Pewnie kolega czytał wątki z GWC a tam ciśniesz taką wiedzą, że hej


Dla Adama i tak wszystko jest be i nigdy nie powie aby moc była z nami :big lol: .

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ale ja nic takiego nie zauważyłem. W niedzielę zobaczę czy coś pod styro na folii się zalęgło. Poza tym, przecież wilgoć jest też w samej wylewce i jakoś z niej się ulatnia chyba? Czy też zostaje na wieki wieków? (Amen)


Ulatnia się właśnie przez to sito w folii do styro a mokry styro to kiepski opór cieplny.

----------


## adam_mk

POWOLI!
JA WIEM, że nieomal wszyscy, co zaczynają budować nic prawie nie rozumieją.
Ich dom składa się wyłącznie z "chciejstw".
Przyjmują zwykle najtrudniejsze i najkosztowniejsze rozwiązania, bo nie zdają sobie sprawy z tego, co chcą uruchomić.
Dopóki się nie nabiją boleśnie na jaki "hak" wydaje im się, że ci, co chcą im ten stan uświadomić - "zadzierają nosa".
WCALE mi na tym nie zależy!

Dom to bardzo wiele powiązanych mechanizmów.
Powiązanych prawami fizyki!
Fizyki, którą wszystkim tłukli na siłę do głowy...
Dlaczego tak trudno zrozumieć, że większość z tego, co robicie jest po prostu NIEWIDOCZNE - bo to sprawy przemian energetycznych?
Widziałeś kiedyś CIEPŁO?
A hydratację cementu?
- NIE! Co najwyżej SKUTKI.

Dom stoi.
Pod domem masz i mieć będziesz ZAWSZE wilgotny grunt (glina, zdaje się).
TERAZ ten dom jest w budowie, ale nie jest to stan WIECZNY.
BĘDZIE INACZEJ niż jest dziś - i to przez 50 następnych lat!
Jaką temperaturę ma ta glina, jak dom jest ssz? (stan surowy zamknięty).
CO zrobisz (w sensie doświadczenia fizycznego) jak taką płytę styropianu na takim miejscu położysz?
JAKIE mechanizmy uruchomisz?
JAKIE będą skutki?
-Bo będą zaskakujące Cię!

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> POWOLI!
> JA WIEM, że nieomal wszyscy, co zaczynają budować nic prawie nie rozumieją.
> Ich dom składa się wyłącznie z "chciejstw".
> Przyjmują zwykle najtrudniejsze i najkosztowniejsze rozwiązania, bo nie zdają sobie sprawy z tego, co chcą uruchomić.
> Dopóki się nie nabiją boleśnie na jaki "hak" wydaje im się, że ci, co chcą im ten stan uświadomić - "zadzierają nosa".
> WCALE mi na tym nie zależy!
> 
> Dom to bardzo wiele powiązanych mechanizmów.
> Powiązanych prawami fizyki!
> ...


Adam u HenoKa glina ma 15 stopni, sam osobiście mierzył w.....glinie.

----------


## adam_mk

"Ale *ja* nic takiego *nie zauważyłem*. W niedzielę zobaczę czy coś pod styro na folii się zalęgło. Poza tym, *przecież wilgoć jest też w samej wylewce* i jakoś z niej się ulatnia *chyba*? Czy też zostaje na wieki wieków? (Amen) 

Mniemanologia?

ZOSTAJE NA WIEKI!!!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam u HenoKa glina ma 15 stopni, sam osobiście mierzył w.....glinie. "
Zobacz temperaturę jutro w południe.
Znajdź tabelę nasycenia dla wody w zależności od temperatury. _dostaniesz ilość wody zawieszoną w powietrzu.
Znajdź tabele punktu rosy.
Policz ILE z tej wody w tych +15stC zostanie pod płytą, która sobie tam rzucisz...
Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> JAKIE będą skutki? Bo będą zaskakujące Cię!


 To będzie ciekawie. Te skutki pewnie ma 90% nowowybudowanych. Pewnie jakaś malutka część tu trafi. A może jakiś jeszcze mniejszy odsetek będzie równie głupi jak ja (pocieszam się)  :Smile:  Szkoda, że nie jesteś w stanie zejść na mój padół i zwyczajnie, bez robienia wykładu mi odpowiedzieć.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> "Ale *ja* nic takiego *nie zauważyłem*. W niedzielę zobaczę czy coś pod styro na folii się zalęgło. Poza tym, *przecież wilgoć jest też w samej wylewce* i jakoś z niej się ulatnia *chyba*? Czy też zostaje na wieki wieków? (Amen) 
> ZOSTAJE NA WIEKI!!!


Łe  :Smile:  To trochę tej pary z powietrza nie zaszkodzi. Będzie zimno i wilgotno  :Smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

Dlatego pewnie najlepiej zrobić warstwę wyrównującą na keramzycie i bez folii położyć na to wodoodporne płyty jako ocieplenie.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Policz ILE z tej wody w tych +15stC zostanie pod płytą, która sobie tam rzucisz...


Sorry. Ale nie opowiadaj takich rzeczy, że da się wyliczyć ile wody zostanie w Pradolinie w płycie czwartej od lewej przy zachodniej ścianie, drugiej warstwy, tuż pod parapetem  :Smile:

----------


## adam_mk

ZNOWU mniemanologia?
Zacznij kiedyś budować!
(Zacznij kiedyś WIEDZIEĆ)
To proste przeliczenia...
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

janie z wolna równy z Ciebie gość :big lol: .

----------


## Tomek B..

Cały czas twierdzę, że dobrym lekarstwem na tę przypadłość matki ziemi będzie odcięcie się całkowite na poziomie podeszwy chudziaka za pomocą szkła wodnego.

----------


## adam_mk

Bierzemy kawałek styropianu i wiadro z wodą.
Wsadzamy styropian do wiadra i obciążamy jaka cegłą.
Zostawiamy na kilka dni.
Wyjmujemy cegłę i okazuje się, ze styropian zatonął na dobre....

Styropian "bierze" nie więcej jak 4% wody... jest nienasiąkliwy... (dane katalogowe).

Wyciągamy ten utopiony styropian i...
OPOWIEDZCIE MI O JEGO WSPÓŁCZYNNIKU PRZENIKANIA CIEPŁA!
Tylko nie o tym, co na paczce napisali w ulotce, bo to znam...
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Cały czas twierdzę, że dobrym lekarstwem na tę przypadłość matki ziemi będzie odcięcie się całkowite na poziomie podeszwy chudziaka za pomocą szkła wodnego. "
Pogorszysz sprawę!
 :Lol: 
Mniemanologię uprawiasz!
 :Lol: 
ZRÓB TO!
Opisz co wyszło!
(robili wiele razy przed Tobą...)
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Szkło wodne - roztwór wodny krzemianów sodu lub potasu. Powstaje w wyniku reakcji wodnego roztworu wodorotlenku sodu lub wodorotlenku potasu z krzemionką wzór Na2SiO3.
Szkło wodne jest cieczą, której lepkość rośnie gwałtownie wraz ze wzrostem stężenia krzemianów w wodzie. Po odparowaniu wody, ze szkła wodnego powstaje półprzezroczysta masa, o strukturze zbliżonej do szkła, nie posiadająca jednak typowych cech użytkowych szkła, ze względu na zbyt duży udział jonów metali w mieszaninie."

TYM chcesz powstrzymać przemiany termiczne?
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Nie wiem. Nie znam się. Ja dałem papę, folię, styro a w poniedziałek wyleję posadzki (bez folii na sturo). Kumpel obok ma tak zrobione identycznie od roku. Kładzione latem. Wczoraj rozpieprzaliśmy podłogę do rury kanalizacyjnej i jak pieprz. I tyle teorii. Życzę Tomek udanego wyboru. Jakby było mnie stać waliłbym keramzyt z pół metra i już.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Bierzemy kawałek styropianu i wiadro z wodą.


Ale o czym Ty do mnie rozmawiasz? To mam sobie teraz basen w Pradolinie zrobić w domku moim najukochańszym, żeby Ci się parametry doświadczenia zgadzały. To znaczy, że w tym przyjachanym od producenta styropianie jest teraz milion litrów wody i nie będzie izolował? 
W dupę. Jadę jutro w Pradolinę zburzyć to dziadostwo w dupę i już. W szuflandii będę mieszkał! Do teatru bliżej przynajmniej i do błyskoteki  :Smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

No dobrze Adam powiedzmy, że zrobimy tak jak polecasz, ale jak zrobić na tym ogrzewanie podłogowe.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Przy takiej podłodze to już Ci ogrzewanie nie będzie potrzebne. Bo zanim zrobisz taką podłogę to Adam Ci poleci GWC co samo zupełnie grzeje i nic nie kosztuje.

----------


## adam_mk

POPRAWNIE!
 :Lol: 
Ruszasz kolejny temat-rzekę...
Zwykle robią szybko i do du...
Takimi śmiesznymi klipsami w kształcie "U" przypinają te rurki...
Potem się czyta, jaka ta podłogówka jest mało wspaniała...
 :Lol: 

Na podłodze na gruncie powinna być solidna hydroizolacja i termoizolacja np. perlitowa.
Przy okazji załatwia problem "cyrkulacji - wora bez dna!", CWU, i kilka innych.
Łącznie z ogrzewaniem podłogowym i układaniem drewna na nim.
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> "Szkło wodne - roztwór wodny krzemianów sodu lub potasu. Powstaje w wyniku reakcji wodnego roztworu wodorotlenku sodu lub wodorotlenku potasu z krzemionką wzór Na2SiO3.
> Szkło wodne jest cieczą, której lepkość rośnie gwałtownie wraz ze wzrostem stężenia krzemianów w wodzie. Po odparowaniu wody, ze szkła wodnego powstaje półprzezroczysta masa, o strukturze zbliżonej do szkła, nie posiadająca jednak typowych cech użytkowych szkła, ze względu na zbyt duży udział jonów metali w mieszaninie."
> 
> TYM chcesz powstrzymać przemiany termiczne?
> 
> Adam M.


Adam przemiany termiczne będą wtedy zachodziły na poziomie chudziaka, co prawda nie da się tego zrobić w 100% ale to zawsze coś.

----------


## Tomek B..

> POPRAWNIE!
> 
> Ruszasz kolejny temat-rzekę...
> Zwykle robią szybko i do du...
> Takimi śmiesznymi klipsami w kształcie "U" przypinają te rurki...
> Potem się czyta, jaka ta podłogówka jest mało wspaniała...
> 
> 
> Na podłodze na gruncie powinna być solidna hydroizolacja i termoizolacja np. perlitowa.
> ...


Nawet fajnie się składa, perlit produkują niedaleko mnie w Bełchatowie.

----------


## adam_mk

To już kompletne nieporozumienie, albo ja nie rozumiem.
POD tym styropianem temperatura całorocznie będzie stała + 10stC.
Nad tym styropianem ma być płyta podłogówki.
Byłoby dobrze, jakby ten styropian był suchy...
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

[QUOTE=adam_mk;4804430]To już kompletne nieporozumienie, albo ja nie rozumiem.
POD tym styropianem temperatura całorocznie będzie stała + 10stC.
Nad tym styropianem ma być płyta podłogówki.
Byłoby dobrze, jakby ten styropian był suchy...
Adam M.
Od początku mam zaplanowane płyty Knauf do podłogówki. Wtedy musiałbym zrobić warstwę chudziaka z perlitu, na to płyty Knauf a wylewka może już być zwykła.

----------


## adam_mk

Ciekawy eksperyment, jeżeli masz na uwadze płyty g-k z włóknem szklanym...

A co to jest chudziak z perlitu?
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ciekawy eksperyment, jeżeli masz na uwadze płyty g-k z włóknem szklanym...
> 
> A co to jest chudziak z perlitu?
> Adam M.


Chudziak jak wiemy to potoczna nazwa podkładu wyrównującego pod ocieplenie. Tutaj perlit zastępuje i warstwę wyrównującą i ocieplenie więc to takie 2 w 1 jak oniegdyś słynny szampon.

----------


## adam_mk

Mowę mi odjęło na czas jakiś...
WIDZIAŁEŚ kiedyś ten perlit?
Wiesz co on może a czego nie umie?
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Mowę mi odjęło na czas jakiś...
> WIDZIAŁEŚ kiedyś ten perlit?
> Wiesz co on może a czego nie umie?
> Adam M.


Powiem po górolsku, perlit to pioch tylko taki niezwykły i ciepły.

----------


## adam_mk

No!
Pusty w środku...
Robiłeś coś z niego?
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> No!
> Pusty w środku...
> Robiłeś coś z niego?
> Adam M.


Coś mi sie kojarzy z szamotem ale pewnie się mylę bo już późno.
Ale powiedz jeszcze....rezygnując z tych płyt, jak przymocować alupexy?

----------


## adam_mk

Dobra!
Mam dość!
A ze srajtaśmą szarokremową nie?
Kolor bardziej podobny do oryginału... no i waga - też...
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Dobra!
> Mam dość!
> A ze srajtaśmą szarokremową nie?
> Kolor bardziej podobny do oryginału... no i waga - też...
> Adam M.


Pamiętam jak kiedyś parę lat temu pracowałem w hucie i coś tam zamawialiśmy co było na bazie perlitu, jakieś płyty okładzinowe do pieców, tylko widzisz ja już nie wiem czy to szło do wewnątrz czy na zewnątrz.

----------


## adam_mk

Cholera...
Zaś tę samą bajkę trzeba....

Dawno, dawno temu, tak dawno, ze nawet najstarszego górala na świecie jeszcze nie było - był sobie wulkan!
Ale nie był taki zwyczajny!
Był - PODWODNY!
- I zwyczajem wszystkich wulkanów - czasem wybuchał!
I jak już sobie wybuchł - to wylewał LAWĘ!
A że był podwodny - to pod wodą to robił!
Walka Bogów, Pluton a Posejdonem....
(na Discovery czasem pokazywali...)
I ta lawa sobie pod tą wodą zastygała...

Teraz kopie się ją (w Czechach) i mieli na mąkę.
I jak się tę mąkę wrzuci do pieca, jak się ją przypiecze - to ona zachowuje się jak POPCORN!
WYBUCHA!
I robią się takie mikrobombki choinkowe...
A jak się je zobaczy pod mikroskopem - to widzi się wystawę jubilerską!
SZNURY PEREŁ! - Dlatego perlit!

Generalnie - szkło wulkaniczne puste w środku.
Banieczki w pełni zamknięte.
Ma atest od -200stC do +800stC i masę nasypową 1m3 równą od 60 do 90kg

A nie istnieje lepsza termoizolacja w przyrodzie jak powietrze pozostające W BEZRUCHU.

Ot - i cała tajemnica.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Idę poleżeć...
Jutro napiszę Ci co się z tym robi...
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Cholera...
> Zaś tę samą bajkę trzeba....
> 
> Dawno, dawno temu, tak dawno, ze nawet najstarszego górala na świecie jeszcze nie było - był sobie wulkan!
> Ale nie był taki zwyczajny!
> Był - PODWODNY!
> - I zwyczajem wszystkich wulkanów - czasem wybuchał!
> I jak już sobie wybuchł - to wylewał LAWĘ!
> A że był podwodny - to pod wodą to robił!
> ...


Dzięki wielka księgo :big lol: .

----------


## Tomek B..

Tak więc zamiast zwykłego piasku perlit. Chcę na tym zrobić podłogówkę, choć pewnie powiesz, że już wcale niepotrzebne bo już na wulkanie śpię :big lol: .

----------


## Tomek B..

Ok do jutra. Dzięki za wsparcie.

----------


## adam_mk

Perlit jako termoizolacja pod podłogówkę sprawdza się wręcz idealnie.
Ma właściwie same zalety i tylko jedną drobną wadę - nie ma go w lokalnej hurtowni (zazwyczaj).
Kosztuje tyle, co dobrej klasy styropian.

Jak masz zrobioną solidną wannę z papy i jakiej smoły to dopiero POTEM zaczynasz myśleć o instalacjach.
Rozprowadzasz wodę, CWU, kable, odkurzacze centralne (na pietrze - wentylację mechaniczną, kanały), telewizję, sieć bramofon i sterowanie bramy i co Ci do głowy przyjdzie.
Kabelkom leżenie na tej papie na chudziaku nie przeszkadza.
Rurkom - bardzo!
Instalatorzy bardzo solidnie mocują je zwykle do chudziaka i nakładają na nie taką piankę o grubości budzącej politowanie.
Pewnie dla uspokojenia inwestora... (bo uzasadnienia technicznego - NIE MA!)
W efekcie - te rurki leżą tam, gdzie ZAWSZE będzie te 10stC i gdzie (jak pod styropianem) jest sporo wody.
Powstaje "złodziej ciepła".
Ciekawie powstaje!
Wszystko , czego inwestor może dotknąć, pomacać, jest solidne, suche i ciepłe.
Potem się to zakrywa I WTEDY robi się tam zimno i mokro, ale tego już nie widać....
No, chyba tylko jak się rachunek za energię dostanie....
Polataj po forum i poczytaj, jakie cuda ludziska z cyrkulacją CWU uprawiają!
Sterowania jak w spejsszatlu do niej dorabiają, bo im ciągle ciepło kradnie!

Te wszystkie rurki powinny być położone luzem na jakich podpórkach (klockach) tak W POŁOWIE WYSOKOŚCI planowanego ocieplenia.
Nie robi się tak, bo wygląda to niesolidnie i "partacko", chociaż jest najwłaściwsze.
Inwestor instalatorowi za taką robotę *nie zapłaci, bo chce* mieć "SOLIDNIE" zbudowany dom.
A że zwykle się kompletnie na tym nie zna - to błąd jest powielany praktycznie w każdej chałupie...

Termoizolacja:
Potrzebny jest perlit, gips budowlany, łopata, gar do gotowania bielizny (po przodkach), inwestor, jaki sześciolatek i jego młodsza siostra oraz jaka łata.

W standardowy sposób wytyczamy poziom/spad/upad czy jak nam potrzeba w danym pomieszczeniu.
Jakie rurki czy listwy traktujemy jak prowadnice, co nam przyszły poziom wyznaczają i mocujemy je poziomując wcześniej odrobiną gipsu do podstawy.
Dobrze by było na prostkach perlitowych lub wcześniej sprefabrykowanych klockach z perlitu zakupionego.
Potem wysypujemy na jaki pusty kawałek podłogi worek perlitu. Robimy w tym kopczyku, co powstał nieckę w samym centrum jednym ruchem ręki.
Wsypujemy w nią worek gipsu budowlanego. Bierzemy łopatę w dłoń i zwyczajem rzetelnych fachowców z epoki przedbetoniarkowej obiegamy trzy razy w koło ten kopiec, łopatą przewracając, mieszając, ten materiał do uzyskania jednolitej konsystencji i odcienia.
Ładujemy w gar po bieliźnie do pełna i gnamy sześciolatka z siostrą do zaniesienia tego na właściwe miejsce sami szykując kolejną porcję.
Dzieciaki mają ubaw, bo taki gar nic nie waży. Wygląda ten proceder tak - ze tylko zdjęcia robić!
 :Lol: 
Jak mamy już tyle, że starczy na wypełnienie jakiego pomieszczenia do właściwej grubości warstwy, to łatą po tych prowadnicach starannie ściągamy nadmiary zostawiając idealnie prostą i gładką powierzchnię.
Bierzemy węża z wodą (na każdej budowie jest) i przez dyszę (taka do podlewania ogródka) kierujemy mgłę wodną na ten wysypany perlit.
Lejemy TAK DŁUGO, PUKI NIE ZOBACZYMY KAŁUŻY NA WIERZCHU!
(wody wejdzie sporo!)
Wtedy przestajemy.
Po kilku chwilach kałuża zostanie wssana w podłoże.
Zabieramy się za kolejne pomieszczenie.
Jak gdzieś trafia nam się jakie rurki na klockach, to sukcesywnie, zasypując pomieszczenie, usuwamy te podpórki.
Rura zalegnie dokładnie w połowie tego ocieplenia idealnie nim otulona.
Dodatkowo - niwelujemy wszelkie braki poziomu chudziaka, nierówności na nim, nie  myślimy o jakimkolwiek dopasowywaniu izolacji do rur, kanalizy czy kabli co tam leżą, bo samo się robi i to idealnie! Wysypka klawiszować nie będzie!
Po uczciwej dniówce zabieramy pomocników na lody!
Wieczorem mamy spokój, bo ruch na świerzym powietrzu sprawi, że pomocnicy (jak nigdy) zaraz po dobranocce dadzą nam spokój!

Następnego dnia lecimy poogladać efekty.
Zastajemy równiutką warstwę ocieplenia o twardości dość solidnego styropianu.
Dokonujemy w jakim kącie badania niszczącego!
Spokojnie to robimy, bo i tak trzeba pousuwać listwy/rurki wyznaczające poziom i uzupełnić miejsca po nich z jakiego wiaderka jaka pacą.
Co znajdujemy?
Załóżmy, że warstwa miała być z 10cm (podłoga na gruncie).
Okaże się, że około 5cm od góry - to perlit związany, zestalony tym gipsem.
Głębiej jest wszystko suche i sypkie!!!
TAK MA BYĆ!!!

KAŻDY ŚLAD WODY/WILGOCI BUDOWLANEJ/TECHNOLOGICZNEJ, KTÓRY SIĘ TAM DOSTANIE BĘDZIE NATYCHMIAST WIĄZANY I NADAL BĘDZIE TAM SUCHO!!!
RURKI BĘDĄ MIAŁY TERMOIZOLACJĘ NAJWYŻSZEJ KLASY O GRUBOŚCI OKOŁO 5cm.

Jesteśmy gotowi do układania płyty grzewczej podłogówki wodnej....

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

Świetnie to opisałeś Adam. Myślę też, że nie ma się co ociągać i betoniarkę do tego mieszania uruchomić, a zamiast gipsu może być cement prawda?
A jeśli chodzi o perlit, to rozumiem, że ten z najmniejszą masą objętościową będzie najlepszy - 300kg/m3, mieszanka 15kg perlitu i około 15 kg gipsu lub cementu. A jeśli chodzi o grubość uziarnienia perlitu to ten najgrubszy będzie najlepszy, dobrze myślę?

----------


## malux20

ja mam trochę fioła na punkcie wilgoci 
stawiamy dom bez piwnicy  raczej piasek minimalnie glinu na poziomie ław.
raczej będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe.
25-30 cm ocieplenia na chudziaku.
.
zastosowalem bloczki isomura na wszystkich ścianach.
no tak mi wychodzi  że najlepiej byłoby założyć papę sbs[co ze smrodem?]
na to folię  i dać z 5 cm xps[może  trochę   ochroni przed wilgocią ewentualną]
i dopiero posadzkowy eps.
 warstwy Panowie bezsensowne?

----------


## Tomek B..

> ja mam trochę fioła na punkcie wilgoci 
> stawiamy dom bez piwnicy  raczej piasek minimalnie glinu na poziomie ław.
> raczej będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> 25-30 cm ocieplenia na chudziaku.
> .
> zastosowalem bloczki isomura na wszystkich ścianach.
> no tak mi wychodzi  że najlepiej byłoby założyć papę sbs[co ze smrodem?]
> na to folię  i dać z 5 cm xps[może  trochę   ochroni przed wilgocią ewentualną]
> i dopiero posadzkowy eps.
>  warstwy Panowie bezsensowne?


Choćby nie wiem ile i jaką tę papę i folię dał to punkt rosy będzie się pojawiał i przenikał do warstwy ocieplenia i tak jak opisał Adam, opór cieplny tego styropianu będzie wielokrotnie niższy niż myślimy. Duża wilgotność to bardzo dobre przewodnictwo cieplne, w takim wypadku w dół, to właśnie ten niewidzialny złodziej ciepła.
Tak więc chudziak, na to masa perlitowa z utwardzoną powierzchnią, a na tym ogrzewanie podłogowe. Wilgoć będzie zatrzymywana na dolnej warstiwie perlitu i nie będzie nam kradła ciepła z pływającej płyty ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## malux20

a jak z kosztami tego perlitu.?

----------


## Tomek B..

> a jak z kosztami tego perlitu.?


Niedaleko mnie jest producent, najlepszy perlit (największe uziarnienie) około 300zł/m3.

----------


## adam_mk

Weź "oko w rękę" i raz jeszcze po tekście przesuń!
Masa nasypowa 1m3 perlitu to od 60 do 90kg
Koszt 1m3 perlitu EP150 lub EP180 (ekspandowany perlit o gradacji 1,5 lub 1,8mm) jest jak 1m3 dobrego styropianu.
Spotykałem, w zależności od źródła i sezonu, od 130 do 190zł/m3
Ale...
Słyszałem też , że komuś udało się wynegocjować stawki niższe...
Tyle, że brał TIRa na raz, bo chałupa najokazalsza w okolicy była...

Co do tego : gips czy cement...
Raczej gips! BUDOWLANY SZYBKOWIĄŻĄCY.
Nie łapać się za szpachlowy!
Na swardnienie cementu czeka się całymi tygodniami!!!
Wychodzi nieco "twardziej", ale w tym miejscu - nie potrzeba. Strata czasu się robi.
Za to...
Perlitobeton pod drzwi wejściowe czy tarasowe - TAK!!!

malux20
To ja się tu strzępię godzinami a Ty od nowa te herezje zaczynasz?!
To zrób se tym najsuchszym XPSem na bagienko, jak lubisz!
Albo - poczekaj do zimy i WTEDY go rozkładaj!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Myślę też, że nie ma się co ociągać i betoniarkę do tego mieszania uruchomić, "

Co ja z Tobą mam?!
TEGO ŻADEN ŻYD NIE MA!!!

*SPRÓBUJ!!!*

Może raz w końcu zaczniesz czytać ze zrozumieniem tekstu....
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Potem KONIECZNIE nam tu opisz jak poszło...

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Weź "oko w rękę" i raz jeszcze po tekście przesuń!
> Masa nasypowa 1m3 perlitu to od 60 do 90kg
> Koszt 1m3 perlitu EP150 lub EP180 (ekspandowany perlit o gradacji 1,5 lub 1,8mm) jest jak 1m3 dobrego styropianu.
> Spotykałem, w zależności od źródła i sezonu, od 130 do 190zł/m3
> Ale...
> Słyszałem też , że komuś udało się wynegocjować stawki niższe...
> Tyle, że brał TIRa na raz, bo chałupa najokazalsza w okolicy była...
> 
> Co do tego : gips czy cement...
> ...


Adam podałem już masę mieszanki perlitu z cementem, bo jakoś to idzie worek perlitu i worek cementu, co prawda z gipsem będzie lżejszy. Tak w tej cenie 190zł/m3 też jest. Pytanie: Ten najcięższy perlit jest najdroższy a ten najlżejszy najtańszy, więc którego zastosować? Wychodzi na to, że ten cięższy jest na większe obciążenia, dlatego jest droższy. Za to ten najlżejszy najtańszy i najcieplejszy.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! Ucze się przy was i znalazłam takie coś
http://www.zebiec.com.pl/pliki/perlbet.pdf

U mnie będzie podłogowe tylko w kuchni, łazience i wiatrołapie. Ale dalej nie łapię, w której z tych warstw ułożyć podłogówkę no i w ktorej warstwie reszta kabelków i innych instalacji. 
Ma być zagęszczony piach, chudziak, warstwa przeciw wilgoci 5mm/tylko co?/ perlitobeton 120-145mm i na to wylewka i deski lub płytki/zależnie od pomieszczenia/ 
Adaś! Cierpliwości!!!

----------


## adam_mk

"Wilgoć będzie zatrzymywana na dolnej warstiwie perlitu i nie będzie nam kradła ciepła z pływającej płyty ogrzewania podłogowego. "

Podobnie, ale nieco inaczej.
TAM wcale nie będzie wilgoci!
Wanna nie pozwoli na kapilarne podciąganie.
A nawet jakby jaka dziura w niej gdzie była - to co to za podciaganie wody ... powietrzem?
Takiego zjawiska fizyka nie zna...

Przy takim sposobie postępowania, jaki opisałem, nie ma możliwości wykraplania się wody w tej warstwie, choćby ta ziemia pod wanną z papy miała nie 7 ale -7stC.
Ciekawe czy wiecie - czemu?
Problem podobny *do źle wykonanego ocieplenia* ścian płytami styropianowymi, gdzie się zdarza, że *grzyb pod nimi rośnie!*
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> "Wilgoć będzie zatrzymywana na dolnej warstiwie perlitu i nie będzie nam kradła ciepła z pływającej płyty ogrzewania podłogowego. "
> 
> Podobnie, ale nieco inaczej.
> TAM wcale nie będzie wilgoci!
> Wanna nie pozwoli na kapilarne podciąganie.
> A nawet jakby jaka dziura w niej gdzie była - to co to za podciaganie wody ... powietrzem?
> Takiego zjawiska fizyka nie zna...
> 
> Przy takim sposobie postępowania, jaki opisałem, nie ma możliwości wykraplania się wody w tej warstwie, choćby ta ziemia pod wanną z papy miała nie 7 ale -7stC.
> ...


Te pory w perlicie zatrzymują wodę.

----------


## adam_mk

ziuta62
Rusz narządem do myślenia!
Kiepską budę chcesz postawić czy wygodny dom dla siebie?
 :Lol: 
Stronka dobra i sam ją często podaję!
Ale to receptury betonów lekkich!
BARDZO przydatne w wielu miejscach.
Pod podłogówkę da się lepiej i szybciej (jak opisałem).

Perlit brać NAJTAŃSZY!!!
Bo?
Bo i tak, to, co z niego zrobicie będzie jak najtwardszy EPS.
A każdy EPS sobie w tych warunkach (nacisku rozłożonego) radzi dobrze!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Tomek B..
Z Bełchatowa do mnie jedzie się jakie 1,5 godziny.
ZAINWESTUJ ten czas i wpadnij do mnie do Sosnowca!

"Te pory w perlicie zatrzymują wodę. "

O czym piszesz?!
Bo nie kumam...
Pokażę Ci co i jak!
Dla uczczenia Cię weźmiemy perlit z Bełchatowa a nie z Zębca czy Cieszyna...
 :Lol: 
Mam co pokazać i jest grupa forumowiczów, co im było "po drodze" to sobie poogladali...
Adam M.

----------


## ziuta62

Podejscie 2. Chudziak 5cm, perlit z gipsem budowlanym szybkowiążącym 5cm i na to bezpośrednio podłogówka i reszta, a tam gdzie nie ma podłogówki reszta. Wylewka i podłoga czyli. OK?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Tomek B..
> Z Bełchatowa do mnie jedzie się jakie 1,5 godziny.
> ZAINWESTUJ ten czas i wpadnij do mnie do Sosnowca!
> 
> "Te pory w perlicie zatrzymują wodę. "
> 
> O czym piszesz?!
> Bo nie kumam...
> Pokażę Ci co i jak!
> ...


Na pewno przyjadę bo takie ocieplenie podłogi to mi się nawet nigdy nie śniło ale na pewno marzyło.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Podejscie 2. Chudziak 5cm, perlit z gipsem budowlanym szybkowiążącym 5cm i na to bezpośrednio podłogówka i reszta, a tam gdzie nie ma podłogówki reszta. Wylewka i podłoga czyli. OK?


Tak tylko nie zapominajmy o izolacji przeciwwilgociowej pod warstwą perlitobetonu. Robimy wszystko tak samo tylko zamiast różnorakich płyt wylewamy warstwę z perlitu.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie ok!!

Patrząc od środka ziemi...
Chudziak.
Hydroizolacja (papa i bituminy).
Termoizolacja. (tyle ile przewidzieli a przewidują minimum 10cm a widziałem 35cm)
Płyta ogrzewania podłogowego. (jakie 5-12cm)
Pokrycie podłogi (deski 15mm, panele, kafle czy wykładzina)

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Te pory w perlicie zatrzymują wodę.


Miałem na myśli, że te pory i zawarte w nich powietrze nie pozwalają na przenikanie pary wodnej

----------


## adam_mk

Przyjeżdżaj!
Może nareszcie zaczniesz gadać jak budowlaniec a nie językiem potocznym...
JAKA PARA wym miejscu?
SKĄD?

(myślę, że rozumiem co myślisz i masz rację)
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> "Myślę też, że nie ma się co ociągać i betoniarkę do tego mieszania uruchomić, "
> 
> Co ja z Tobą mam?!
> TEGO ŻADEN ŻYD NIE MA!!!
> 
> *SPRÓBUJ!!!*
> 
> Może raz w końcu zaczniesz czytać ze zrozumieniem tekstu....
>   
> ...


Miałem na myśli mieszanie na sucho.

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki Adam!!! Czy w tych pomieszczeniach gdzie nie będzie podłogówki mogę dać grubiej niż 10cm termoizolacji i wtedy wylewka pod podłogi drewniane będzie cieńsza? Tak bym rozłożyła prace , najpierw tam gdzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, a potem reszta żeby sie pozimy zgodziły. Zawsze to chyba lepiej troche cieplejsza podłoga pod deskami? 
Tak czy nie?

----------


## ziuta62

HlashBack u mnie będzie isomur, czy o to chodzi?

----------


## ziuta62

:big grin: Ale ci napisałam!  Sorki FlashBack!!!!!!

----------


## Tomek B..

> Przyjeżdżaj!
> Może nareszcie zaczniesz gadać jak budowlaniec a nie językiem potocznym...
> JAKA PARA wym miejscu?
> SKĄD?
> 
> (myślę, że rozumiem co myślisz i masz rację)
> Adam M.


Taki ze mnie budowlaniec jak z matki teresy kierowca rajdowy.

----------


## malux20

Adamie   no ja już wolę głupoty napisać niż udawać że się znam.
tylko się   nie denerwujcie 

pojęcie wanny -ło co chodzi?
czy 25 cm perlitu odpowiada grubości 25 cm styropianu?

jesli chodzi  o wilgotność no właśnie wróciłem z córą z plaży mam mokre gacie  i jakos mi tak zimno w tyłek.
na to jak kalesony ubiorę to nie będzie m i cieplej.
ja postaram się nagrać roboty.

kófa mać pomóżcie  przy cokole  ocieplenia na ścianie będzie okolo 25 cm  -pozostaje mi tylko dać 20 cm xpsa żeby mały uskok wyszedł

----------


## autorus

Ale fajny wątek znalazłem  :smile:  

Próbuje nadążać za Adamem, ponieważ styropianu miałem dawać 30cm rozumiem ze teraz należałoby dać taką samą warstwę perlitu. Zero problemu. U mnie ogrzanie podłogowe elektryczne czyli kable grzejne. 

I teraz moje pytanie : jakie kolejne warstwy kładziemy na tym perlicie? 

1) mocujemy zbrojenie, do niego kable grzejne, zalewamy posadzką i koniec? 
2) jak się mylę to opieprzcie ale powiedzcie jak   :smile:

----------


## malux20

oglądałem stronę producenta perlitu z bełchatowa może przy 40 metrów wyjdzie sensowna cena.

----------


## autorus

A jakiej granulacji?  Kurcze jak m3 perlitu + wapno przełożyć na m2 posadzki o grubości 30cm?

Aj sie człowiek myślenia oduczył. 
Mamy 1m3 perlitu i do tego 1/10m3 wapna co daje prawie 4m2 posadzki o grubości 30cm. 
Przy założeniu ze mam ok 300m2 posadzki potrzeba mi 75m3 perlitu granulacji 150 w cenie 220zł bez transportu ale także bez bonusu ja ilość czyli jakieś  16500zł.

A miałem dać 30cm styropianu 2x eps 100 + 1eps 200 to wychodzi dokładne na to samo. 
Bo eps 100 jest po 150zł/m3 a eps200 jest po 250zł/m3

----------


## Tomek B..

> A jakiej granulacji?  Kurcze jak m3 perlitu + wapno przełożyć na m2 posadzki o grubości 30cm?
> 
> Aj sie człowiek myślenia oduczył. 
> Mamy 1m3 perlitu i do tego 1/10m3 wapna co daje prawie 4m2 posadzki o grubości 30cm. 
> Przy założeniu ze mam ok 300m2 posadzki potrzeba mi 75m3 perlitu granulacji 150 w cenie 220zł bez transportu ale także bez bonusu ja ilość czyli jakieś  16500zł.
> 
> A miałem dać 30cm styropianu 2x eps 100 + 1eps 200 to wychodzi dokładne na to samo. 
> Bo eps 100 jest po 150zł/m3 a eps200 jest po 250zł/m3


Tak cenowo wychodzi na to samo, ale... perlit gwarantuje ten opór cieplny. Możesz spokojnie dać 15 lub 20 cm perlitu i to wystarczy.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ale fajny wątek znalazłem  
> 
> Próbuje nadążać za Adamem, ponieważ styropianu miałem dawać 30cm rozumiem ze teraz należałoby dać taką samą warstwę perlitu. Zero problemu. U mnie ogrzanie podłogowe elektryczne czyli kable grzejne. 
> 
> I teraz moje pytanie : jakie kolejne warstwy kładziemy na tym perlicie? 
> 
> 1) mocujemy zbrojenie, do niego kable grzejne, zalewamy posadzką i koniec? 
> 2) jak się mylę to opieprzcie ale powiedzcie jak


Perlit zastępuje styropian i inne płytopodobne składane badziewia. Pamiętaj tylko, że płytę grzejną musisz zrobić pływającą, więc dylatacja niezbędna. Poza tym nic się nie zmienia.

----------


## autorus

Mógłby kolega rozwinąć tą "pływającą płytę"?

U mnie na posadzkę ma być wylewany beton B25 bo posadzka będzie szlifowana i to już będzie koniec. Wykonawca mi od razu powiedział ze trzeba będzie rozbić dylatacje aby nie popękał. Czy one już wystarczą?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Mógłby kolega rozwinąć tą "pływającą płytę"?
> 
> U mnie na posadzkę ma być wylewany beton B25 bo posadzka będzie szlifowana i to już będzie koniec. Wykonawca mi od razu powiedział ze trzeba będzie rozbić dylatacje aby nie popękał. Czy one już wystarczą?


Pływającą płytę wykonuje się, jeśli mamy ogrzewanie podłogowe. Dookoła ścian i progów stosuje się miękkie dylatacje, ponieważ podczas zmian temperatur płyta rozszerza się i kurczy, jeśli nie będzie dylatacji to popęka. Jeśli płyta nie ma ogrzewania podłogowego, to trzeba ją podzielić na mniejsze części np. listwami drewnianymi aby nie miała więcej niż 5m2.

----------


## autorus

Dzieki za wytłumaczenie.

----------


## malux20

cenowo to żle nie wyjdzie chyba.
kwestia robocizny -tragedii nie będzie

----------


## Tomek B..

> cenowo to żle nie wyjdzie chyba.
> kwestia robocizny -tragedii nie będzie


Cenowo wyjdzie tyle co styropian ale co jest wart styropian zanurzony w jeziorze z lambdą zwykłej cegły.

----------


## Tomek B..

Jeśli już kładziemy te płyty styropianowe to musimy to robić przy najmniejszej wilgotności powietrza. Styropian chłonie wilgoć z powietrza, jest zamknięta w tych bąbelkach, kiedy rzucimy to na chudziaka o temp. 10 stopni to nam coś wylezie :big lol: , a jak zalejemy to betonem to zostanie tam na zawsze. Ta wilgoć będzie pośrednikiem w transporcie ciepła z płyty grzejnej w kierunku gruntu.

----------


## malux20

perlit to inaczej  keramzyton.
?

  powiedzćcie a nie zapadnie się podłoga nad tym?

----------


## Tomek B..

> perlit to inaczej  keramzyton.
> ?
> 
>   powiedzćcie a nie zapadnie się podłoga nad tym?


Perlit nie ma nic wspólnego z keramzytem czy też keramzytonem jak nazwałeś. W zależności od obciążenia dobiera się mieszankę perlitu i masy wiążącej. Adam poleca gips i także już jestem za tym. Sposób przedstawiony przez Adama to najcieplejszy podkład, o wytrzymałości najtwardszego styropianu, więc nie rozumiem o co tutaj obawy?

----------


## adam_mk

Przez jedną chwilkę samych Was zostawić nie można!!!
Jak dzieci!
Tylko się kto odwróci - zaraz wszystko poprzewracają i wymieszają!

Chyba trzeba będzie raz jeszcze ŁOPATĄ, P O W O L I  i DRUKOWANYMI...
Poczekajcie chwilkę, bo klepanie trwa.
Ja tego nie mam na "kopiuj-wklej".
Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Tak sobie znalazłem na innym forum  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/archive/i.../t-54546.html?

"Podam wam współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła lambda dla styropianu w  zaleźności od tego ile jest w nim wody (styropian fs15) w 1m3:
0 kg wody - 0,04
10 kg - 0,04
20 kg - 0,04
50 kg - 0,042
100 kg - 0,049
200 kg - 0,071
300 kg - 0,1
400 kg - 0,14
500 kg - 0,18
600 kg - 0,24
700 kg - 0,31
800 kg - 0,4
900 kg - 0,52
950 kg - 0,6

Typowa zawartość wilgoci technologicznej to 1 kg/m3"

#1
Czy zatem jeżeli nawet w porach styro jest zamknięta woda atmosferyczna, to czy aż tak znacząco wpływa na pogorszenie parametrów. W końcu ilość tej wody jest ograniczona. Podłoga odcięta od wilgoci gruntu to nie wiadro z wodą. 

#2
Skoro w styro jest woda, to przecież kładzenie zimą nic nie da. I tak przyjdzie pora roku kiedy wylezie ona i zaatakuje znienacka. No chyba, że styro jest suchutki z fabryki (ale latem też może być) albo kładziemy go na biegunie z małą prężnością pary.

Tak czy siak. Jutro jadę w Pradolinę i wyrzucę położony dwa dni temu styro i folię i zobaczymy jak to wygląda. Chata nie była wietrzona przez ten czas. Bardzo jestem ciekawy czy te rozważania mają w moim przypadku jakieś odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości.

----------


## adam_mk

> Miałem na myśli mieszanie na sucho.


*JA TEŻ!!!*
*SPRÓBUJ!!!*

(Ja to już raz widziałem!!! Magazyn młynarza trafiony tornadem to "drobny pikuś" w porównaniu...)
Kup falownik za kupę kasy i WTEDY kręć tę betoniarkę tak na 1/10 nominalnych obrotów...
Można, tylko PO CO?
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> *JA TEŻ!!!*
> *SPRÓBUJ!!!*
> 
> (Ja to już raz widziałem!!! Magazyn młynarza trafiony tornadem to "drobny pikuś" w porównaniu...)
> Kup falownik za kupę kasy i WTEDY kręć tę betoniarkę tak na 1/10 nominalnych obrotów...
> Można, tylko PO CO?
> Adam M.


Jak byłem mały to razem z dziadkiem domieszki nawozów robiliśmy łopatką, a wcześniej napisałeś abym nie przytaczał niczego z krainy demoludów a tu proszę Adam ręcznie łopatką zaleca.

----------


## adam_mk

Staram się jak umiem poprawną w miarę polszczyzną wyłożyć myśli, co mi po głowie się pętają...
Czego bym nie zrobił - to czytam takie coś, że włosy dęba by mi stawały, gdybym nie był łysy!

Rzucam nie po kolei, chaotycznie, to, co mi się w oczka wgryzło!

Perlit to nie keramzyt! To szkło wulkaniczne. Szkło robi się z piasku. Topi się ten piasek i jest szkło! Tutaj ten piasek jest PUSTY w środku!
Są zaprawy budowlane. Zwykle piasek, woda i SPOIWO. Spoiwa twardnieją poprzez hydratację. Hydratacja to przyłączenie cząsteczki wody. Perlit, ten pusty w środku piasek, nadaje się na zaprawy, jak KAŻDY piasek. Zaprawy ze spoiwem gipsowym twardnieją "w oczach". Zaprawy ze spoiwem cementowym twardnieją MOCNIEJ, ale po 28 dniach! MOŻNA dać warstwę pelitowego docieplenia DOWOLNEJ grubości. To piasek (no, to co-że pusty w środku?). Na pustyni bywa i 200m piasku a bywa i 400m piasku i da się po tym chodzić! Sami wsypujecie warstwami i ubijacie piasek w fundamenty!!! SPORO!

CZEGO z wymienionych nie wiedzieliście?!

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Tak sobie znalazłem na innym forum  
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/archive/i.../t-54546.html?
> 
> "Podam wam współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła lambda dla styropianu w  zaleźności od tego ile jest w nim wody (styropian fs15) w 1m3:
> 0 kg wody - 0,04
> 10 kg - 0,04
> 20 kg - 0,04
> 50 kg - 0,042
> 100 kg - 0,049
> ...


Janie ale ta wilgoć jest potem mostem transportującym energię pomiędzy płytą grzejną i chudziakiem.... i głębiej.
Janie 1m3 wody waży 1000kg i prawie tyle udało Ci się wcisnąć w 1m3 styropianu i nadal ma cudną lambdę :big lol: .

----------


## malux20

perlit w razie jakiejś nieszczelności folii , papy jest w stanie się  o wiele bardziej obronić niż nawet xps-dobrze to rozumiem?

----------


## Tomek B..

> perlit w razie jakiejś nieszczelności folii , papy jest w stanie się  o wiele bardziej obronić niż nawet xps-dobrze to rozumiem?


Tak. Zawiera bardzo dużo tlenków wapnia, magnezu itd.

----------


## adam_mk

"Dzięki Adam!!! Czy w tych pomieszczeniach* gdzie nie będzie podłogówki* mogę dać grubiej niż 10cm termoizolacji i wtedy wylewka pod podłogi drewniane będzie cieńsza? 

ziuta62
Po co Ci termoizolacja pod podłogą budy na grabie?
 :Lol: 
I po co tam chcesz dawać dechy, jak w domu?
Przewidujesz, że chłop Cię wygna i trzeba będzie gdzieś dotrwać do rana?

W nowobudowanym domu podłogowe to podstawa energooszczedności.
Mity o niemożliwości kładzenia drewna na podłogówce wsadź w ... (takie niedomówienie) temu głąbowi, co je szerzy!
No, bo nie uwierzę, że boisz się tych gówniarzy, co Ci się pod nogami pętają i za kieckę trzymają...
To TY to budujesz!
TOBIE ma być tanio i wygodnie!
WNUKI niech se te dechy 15mm wymienią jak na wycyklinowanie im nie starczy!!!!!!!!!!
Najlepiej - wydziedzicz bandę!
Jeszcze nie zbudowałaś a już naciski - żeby wnusiom, spadkobiercom, starczyło!
Adam M.

----------


## malux20

to może oprócz isomura pierwszą  warstwę ceramiki zasypać perlitem[mam w domu przedszkolaka-nie będzie się nudzil]

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Janie ale ta wilgoć jest potem mostem transportującym energię pomiędzy płytą grzejną i chudziakiem.... i głębiej.


Rozumiem ten proces. Ale ile transportuje? Dużo, mało? Ile podnosi koszty?
(nie planuję ogrzewania podłogowego)




> Janie 1m3 wody waży 1000kg i prawie tyle udało Ci się wcisnąć w 1m3 styropianu i nadal ma cudną lambdę.


Te obliczenia są raczej teoretyczne. Nie przyglądałem się tej części tabelki.

----------


## malux20

no to jeszcze gorzej  a jak będę córa za 15 lat  przyprowadzi zięcia - który będzie mi przesmradzał?

----------


## adam_mk

"Adamie no ja już wolę głupoty napisać niż udawać że się znam.
tylko się nie denerwujcie

pojęcie wanny -ło co chodzi?
czy 25 cm perlitu odpowiada grubości 25 cm styropianu?"

Wkleić Ci grafikę pt"wanna" czy sam pogooglujesz?
 :Lol: 
No, to wyobraź sobie takie urządzenie w całym domu. Od ściany do ściany i zrobione z papy i smoły...
ZADZIAŁA TAK SAMO!!!

Generalnie 25cm styropianu to jak 25cm perlitu, ale...
POITRAFISZ w opisywanych warunkach umieścić *SUCHY*styropian pod podłogą?
- GRATULUJĘ!!! (bo ja nie wiem, jak to zrobić TERAZ)
25cm przemoczonego styropianu to jak 25cm wilgotnej gleby...
25cm suchego perlitu to bardzo dobra termoizolacja...
Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> 25cm przemoczonego styropianu to jak 25cm wilgotnej gleby...


 Ale jak mocno przemoczonego? Ocieka z niego? Zalałem go wodą w wannie każdą płytę z osobna?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Rozumiem ten proces. Ale ile transportuje? Dużo, mało? Ile podnosi koszty?
> (nie planuję ogrzewania podłogowego)
> 
> 
> Te obliczenia są raczej teoretyczne. Nie przyglądałem się tej części tabelki.


Podnosi te koszty na tyle, że cała ta praca i kasa włożona w styropian to jak wrzucona w błoto dosłownie. Potem trzeba grzać.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ale jak mocno przemoczonego? Ocieka z niego? Zalałem go wodą w wannie każdą płytę z osobna?


Nie trzeba go wcale zalewać, ta woda już tam jest.

----------


## adam_mk

I gówno to daje!
"Cytat Napisał adam_mk Zobacz post
25cm przemoczonego styropianu to jak 25cm wilgotnej gleby...
Ale jak mocno przemoczonego? Ocieka z niego? Zalałem go wodą w wannie każdą płytę z osobna? "
TERAZ o NIE!
POTEM-TAK!!!

Jak wielokrotnie widziałem to:
Zrobisz sobie dywanik z folii, po której całe tabuny budowlańców będą łaziły, zanim ja czym zalejesz.
Będzie z niej sito... (co jest Twoim ratunkiem!)
Rozłożysz styropianowe płyty. Starannie... Kilka dni to zajmie... docinanie, pasowanie, zakładki...
Odetniesz w ten sposób ciepło od chudziaka i sprowadzisz go do 7stC.
Gorące i wilgotne powietrze, jak pod niego wlezie, to przekroczy punkt rosy i zrzuci sporo wody.
Potem przykryjesz to folią. Im szczelniejszą tym gorzej!
Na folii wylejesz wylewkę (umiesz wylać taką BEZ wody robioną?).
A jak masz tam podłogówkę - to w setkach miejsc ta folia jest podziurawiona takimi ślicznymi spinkami, co rurki trzymają...
Jak by nie patrzał - wprowadzisz tam, skąd wyjścia nie ma, sporo wody...
Dziesięcioleciami tam będzie tkwiła...
Chyba, że ta folia to sito i sporo, ale nie wszystka, odpłynie grawitacyjnie w chudziak...
I będzie tak, jak maja prawie wszyscy! - NORMALNIE (a nie energooszczędnie).

Adam M.

----------


## ziuta62

Adamie dzięki za cierpliwość! Moj dom będzie pełen sprzecznosci, ale tam gdzie można chcę zrobić wszystko jak najlepiej. Dom na Podhalu i dużo tradycyjnych elementów w środku jak np. strop drewniany, pustka nad salonem i stąd te deski na podlogach.
Poniekąd spełnienie marzeń górą czasem nad rozsądkiem. Całe zycie marzen o takim miejscu i takim domku-88 metrów żeby się nacieszyć. Dzialka w końcu jest a architekt przeżywa naloty pomyslów. Już wyczail, że Murator tu miesza palce.Dzięki jeszcze raz!!!

----------


## adam_mk

Tyześ swojacka cy z ceprów?
Przeca tyn dom mo prawo być dobry!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

autorus
Jakoś na okrągło kojarzę Cię z "połową piłki".
 :Lol: 
Tyle tu się dzieje, ze czasu nie starcza na dedykowaną odpowiedź...
Na litość!
Scalanie perlitu *wapnem* potrwa miesiące!!! (jest, oczywiście, możliwe!)
Tu trzeba gipsu szybkowiążącego!
Daj ile trzeba tej wysypki.
Jak masz mieć podkład pod czołg (ten szlifowany beton B25) to chyba zbroić go trzeba...
Są siatki - gotowce.
Czemu tak? Nie lubisz drewna pod nogami?
Sporo znosi i ładnie przewodzi ciepełko...
Adam M.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Zrobisz sobie dywanik z folii, po której całe tabuny budowlańców będą łaziły, zanim ja czym zalejesz.
> Będzie z niej sito... (co jest Twoim ratunkiem!)


mam papę, wysuszoną i ładnie wyczyszczoną, po niej nikt nie łazi
Niby jak ta woda ze styro ma się przedostać do jeszcze bardziej wilgotnej gleby. A jak mam odciąć podsiąk z tej wilgotnej gleby?




> Rozłożysz styropianowe płyty. Starannie... Kilka dni to zajmie... docinanie, pasowanie, zakładki...
> Odetniesz w ten sposób ciepło od chudziaka i sprowadzisz go do 7stC.


Tak robiłem. Temperaturę panującą pod styro jutro sprawdzę.




> Gorące i wilgotne powietrze, jak pod niego wlezie, to przekroczy punkt rosy i zrzuci sporo wody.


Ale czy na tyle dużo, że te 16 cm styro gówno będzie warte?




> Potem przykryjesz to folią. Im szczelniejszą tym gorzej!


Raczej nie, choć jeszcze nie zdecydowałem.




> Na folii wylejesz wylewkę (umiesz wylać taką BEZ wody robioną?).


Nie nie umiem. Nie będzie to lany beton. Ma to postać taką raczej półsuchą. Trochę wody zwiąże tężejący beton.




> A jak masz tam podłogówkę - to w setkach miejsc ta folia jest podziurawiona takimi ślicznymi spinkami, co rurki trzymają...


Nie mam. 




> Jak by nie patrzał - wprowadzisz tam, skąd wyjścia nie ma, sporo wody...


Ale konkretnie ile? Czy na tyle dużo, że te 16 cm styro gówno będzie warte?




> Chyba, że ta folia to sito i sporo, ale nie wszystka, odpłynie grawitacyjnie w chudziak...


A chudziak odda ją do wilgotnej pod nim gleby?




> I będzie tak, jak maja prawie wszyscy! - NORMALNIE (a nie energooszczędnie).


Jak w normie, to nie jest tak źle jak myślałem.

----------


## autorus

Myślałem gips, napisałem wapno. Z prędkości  :smile:

----------


## malux20

mnie najbardziej zastanawiały rysunki  -styropian położony na piasek pod chudziakiem.

----------


## Tomek B..

> mnie najbardziej zastanawiały rysunki  -styropian położony na piasek pod chudziakiem.


Latający dywan?

----------


## ziuta62

Ceper jestem z domieszką zwardońskiej krwi. A moja córka mieszka od niedawna w Sosnowcu czyli twoją sąsiadką jest. Nie każdemu było dane urodzić się tam gdzie powinien. W moim przypadku nastąpiła pomyłka tego w niebiesiech. Ale co ma wisieć nie utonie. Chyba, że to podłoga na styropianie :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

Toześ wielkik gór niezwycajna...
Znaczy - możesz zrobić tę robotę dobrze!
Daj podłogówkę w całym domu.
No i drewno na nią...Dechy pięknie wyglądają (sam tak planuję zrobić).
Córcia Zagłębiaczka jest...

Adam M.

----------


## ziuta62

Zięć Zagłębiak. Zwycajna jestem może i bardziej niż górale. Jeszcze nam Rysy zostały, ale to na specjalną okazję trzymamy.
Wszyscy u których mieszkaliśmy mówili a kto by tam chodził i po co? No właśnie. Za to ich kocham, gdyby wiedzieli co mają ja nie miałabym działki.

----------


## ziuta62

Czyl ipodłoga drewniana jak najbardziej na podlogówkę. To chyba nawet lepiej szczególnie w salonie gdzie będzie pustka. No i mam nowy pomysł. Kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepła od stropu też będzie więc bez dekoracji grzejnikowych wyjdzie ładniej. A jeszcze pytanie! Pod niewielką częścia domu piwnica. Można tak samo zastosować na tym perlit? /nad piwnicą/ Pozdrawiam!!!!!

----------


## adam_mk

A!
No bo mondre som! "a kto by tam chodził i po co?"
Górale zawsze byli bardzo praktyczni.
Dopiero Chałbiński im we łbach pomieszał...to sie za turystykę wzieni zamiast owiec pilnować...
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Można. nad piwnica i nad wszystkim, nad czym chcesz.
To tylko piasek i do tego - pusty w środku...
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

Jeśli chodzi o wierzchnią warstwę podłogi, czy to panele czy deski, to zamiast tej maty amortyzującej, która jest jednocześnie izolatorem trzeba dać zwykłą tekturę.
Ogrzewanie domu tylko podłogowe, wskazany jeden grzejnik w łazience na ręczniki.

----------


## ziuta62

Oglądałam wlaśnie filmik niemiecki o perlicie. Dawali sam perlit na starą podłogę/beton/, na to tekturę i dechy.  Widać, że też szukaja lepszych rozwiązań
Co powiecie o zakupie perlitu w Czechach. Będzie jakieś 10 km od granicy ?

----------


## ziuta62

A owce sie pasą jakies 100m od mojej działeczki. Będą na podglądzie.

----------


## Tomek B..

Kiedy stracą wełnę przyjdą poleżeć na perlicie.

----------


## adam_mk

"Co powiecie o zakupie perlitu w Czechach. Będzie jakieś 10 km od granicy ? "
A cóż mam powiedzieć?
Nie wiem na ten temat za wiele...
Chyba tylko tyle, że powinno być taniej.
Perlit mają, bo tam się go kopie.
Trzeba by chyba sprawę odbadać. 
Siecią?
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Napisałem do swojego architekta odnośnie perlitu i dostałem takowa odpowiedz:

"Witam. Podoba mi się taka zamiana  i napewno z korzyścią dla zdrowia. arch .F.W.Sergiel. "

No to będzie perlit  :smile: 

A co z garażem nieogrzewanym? Jest izolacja w ścianach. Co z podłogą?

----------


## adam_mk

Podepnij się pod ciepło Ziemi.
Zrób podłogowe grzane tym ciepłem.
To domek dla autka i najlepiej mu będzie, jak tam będzie zawsze niewielki plus (Celsiusa).
Ułóż jakie styro pasem pod ścianą zewnętrzną - aby tamtędy nie przemarzało.
Zrób wylewkę normalną. Będzie Ci stabilizowała temperaturę w garażu na niewielkim plusie. Będzie miała temperaturę "studzienną" (5-7stC) a to wystarczy.
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Czyli chudziak, na to wylewka właściwa posadzkowa i koniec?  

Odnośnie ścian to  dom jest izolowany od garażu.  W planach wełną 30cm, natomiast reszta ścian  ma być ocieplona oczywiście ale nie wiem jeszcze jak.
Wstępnie od środka. I tez wełna. I sufit chyba jak w domu 50cm wełny. 

Autorus

----------


## adam_mk

Odbierz PW.
Nie ocieplaj ściany od strony domu.
Będzie ogrzewanie ścienne.
Wiele ciepła tamtędy nie stracisz a temperaturka w garażu będzie rzędu 12stC.
Adam M.

----------


## malux20

Panowie ja jutro wymacam koszty  perlitu w bełchatowie , jakby co jakaś spedycja załatwi problem perlitu.
Adamie no nie ma to jak w niedzielę  wkur... o poranku
betoniarką tego nie mieszamy.
?
przynieść na budowę starą wanną i w tym mieszać?
mi ta wilgoć w izolacjach na tyle przeszkadza że strop ocieplę wełną drzewną   albo ekofiberem.

----------


## adam_mk

Teraz jadę się potrudzić.
Ja wrócę to napiszę Ci jak paskudny błąd chcesz popełnić...
Wróć kilka stron i poczytaj, jak najlepiej to pomieszać.
Wstawiłem dokładny opis...
Starą wannę podstaw pod rynnę. Będzie destylatka w której da się co opłukać czy łapy umyć...
Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> mnie najbardziej zastanawiały rysunki  -styropian położony na piasek pod chudziakiem.


Wbrew pozorom jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie pod warunkiem niskiego poziomu wody gruntowej. Z tym, że raczej nie piasek, a grubsze frakcje kruszywa - żwir, pospółka. Podciąganie kapilarne tych materiałów jest niewielkie, a wilgoć, która może zebrać się pod styropianem (dlaczego się zbierze opisywał to Adam) po prostu wsiąka w podłoże gruntowe.
Oprócz piasku można wykonać też podkład z chudego betonu. Natomiast hydroizolacja na chudym betonie w takiej sytuacji rodzi problemy, o których pisał Adam.
Mimo wszystko mam wątpliwości, czy zastąpienie styropianu mieszanką perlitu z gipsem rozwiąże ten problem.
Perlit ma pewne właściwości wiązania wody. Gips także. Jednak zdolności wchłaniania wody są tu ograniczone. 
Ze strony : http://www.zebiec.com.pl/pl/oferta/p...t-ekspandowany wynika, że :



> Nasiąkliwość objętościowa [%] 30÷15


Przy takiej maksymalnej nasiąkliwości izolacyjność perlitu będzie podobna do izolacyjności styropianu o podobnej wilgotności, czyli zgodnie z wyliczanką :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4805104
0,06-0,10W/(mK), tj. ok. 50% gorsza niż suchego perlitu.
W podobnych warunkach takiej samej ilości wody można będzie spodziewać się w izolacji styropianowej.
Fakt, że styropian może chłonąć wodę dalej, aż do całkowitego wypełnienia porów, a perlit na tych 15-30% objętości się zatrzyma.
Tak, czy inaczej w obu przypadkach należałoby ograniczyć ilość wody wnikającej do warstw izolacji podposadzkowej (poprzez wykonanie paroizolacji) lub umożliwić jej odpływ do gruntu (co nie zawsze jest możliwe).
Na wychłodzenie rur położonych pod posadzką jest też sposób. Przy izolacji styropianem zastosować co najmniej dwie warstwy izolacji (moim zdaniem min. 2x10cm). Instalację ułożyć na dolnej warstwie izolacji.

----------


## malux20

łeb mnie boli.
czyli pod tego perlita dać bardzo dobrą izolacije przeciw wodną.?
dać coć w stylu paby icopala szybki fundament i na to perlit .?

----------


## ziuta62

Adam napisał papa, bituminy. Myślę, ze Icopal byłby dobry. W ogóle to strach pytać bo nie chodzi mi o wydawanie pieniędzy za markę i prestiż, ale czy jest coś równie dobrego na fundamenty i wszelkie hydroizalacje niż Icopal? Bo się spotykam z sarkazmem  jak tylko rzucę słowo Icopal. Oszczędzać to można na meblach i kafelkach bo to się szybko wyrzuca i likwiduje.

----------


## HenoK

> łeb mnie boli.
> czyli pod tego perlita dać bardzo dobrą izolacije przeciw wodną.?
> dać coć w stylu paby icopala szybki fundament i na to perlit .?


Jeżeli jest wysoki poziom wody gruntowej lub grunt o właściwościach podciągania kapilarnego, np. glina, to rzeczywiście szczelna wanna z izolacji jest konieczna.
Jak chcesz mieć 100% pewności, że izolacja cieplna będzie sucha (styropian, czy perlit), to daj chudy beton ze spadkiem do studzienki kontrolnej. Całość oczywiście bardzo dobrze zaizoluj, a do studzienki zostaw dostęp, normalnie szczelnie zamknięty. Jeżeli pod izolacją pojawi się woda (pochodząca z dyfuzji pary wodnej przez posadzkę lub z nieszczelności hydroizolacji), to będziesz o tym wiedział (chociaż niektórzy pewnie woleli by nie wiedzieć), ale też możesz w prosty sposób ją usunąć. W takiej sytuacji wilgotność izolacji będzie na niskim poziomie, i nie będzie miała większego wpływu na jej opór cieplny.

----------


## autorus

U mnie piach do 4m, a woda na 1.7m   :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> U mnie piach do 4m, a woda na 1.7m


Na wszelki wypadek daj drenaż opaskowy, np. na poziomie 1m pod powierzchnia terenu (poziom wody gruntowej może ulec zmianie).
Na piasku chudy beton i dalej perlit, wg receptury Adama (jeśli Ci się spodobał  :smile:  ) lub styropian i posadzka (z podłogówką lub bez niej).

----------


## autorus

Mam pytanie w którym miesiącu stan wód powierzchniowych jest najwyższy?  Poza tym na działce mam studnię która już robi za osuszacz terenu. Ale nad tym drenażem pogadam z architektem. Ponieważ mam jajo woda będzie się lała w kółko dosłownie, a przecież żadnej rynny nie przewiduję  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Jakby ktoś bym zainteresowany perlitem to znalazłem aukcję na allegro. Ja to niestety dopiero za rok  :sad:  

http://allegro.pl/perlit-na-wylewki-...697259670.html

czyli Cena Ep180 - 159zł ,Ep200 - 219zł

Autorus

----------


## ziuta62

FlashBack jak wielu tu w tym wątku planuję budowę i robię własny kosztorys, aby zaplanować na co mnie będzie stać w pierwszym etapie i jak daleko go pociągnę. Chcę porównać "standardowe" wyliczenia z tymi, które ja wolałabym wykorzystać. Jak narazie perlit wychodzi w tej samej cenie co dobry styropian więc tu pytań więcej nie mam /no może + gips/. Jeszcze sprawdzę jak będzie bliżej wykonania ceny w Czechach bo mam blisko.

----------


## malux20

faktycznie  cenowo to nie problem z tym  perlitem.
ja mam trochę  inny problem - majster wyjechał w narożnikach bloczkami  do poziomu zero , będę musiał zrzucić z 7 bloczków fundamentowych, muszę 11,3 cm wysokości isomura zmieścić w wysokości ocieplenia .
duchowo byłem nastowiony że izolacja przeciwwilgociowa na chudziaku  będzie na tym samym poziomie jak ta sama izolacja przeciwilgociowa na fundamentach.
 dla mnie 20 cm perlitu to mus.
tak naprawdę minmum to 25 cm.
może niepotrzebnie martwię się wywijaniem folii czy papy z chudziaka żeby  polączyć ją  z izol fundamentu..
rozumiem że jeżeli  podniosę 0  10-12 cm wysokość podłogi to przy okazji to  będzie na plus w obronie  przeciw podciąganiu wilgoci?

----------


## ziuta62

Pod 1/3 domu będzie piwnica więc trochę kombinacji, ale wytrzymamy. Kopanie będzie ciekawe bo tam kamień, skała i trochę gliny. czyli system odwadniający niezbędny. Właśnie co do kosztorysów to zgadzam się dlatego staram się to okiełznać i nie wychodzi tak żle jak to malują. Zliczam różnice. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## malux20

daliśmy za kosztorys parę złoty - w sumie przydaję sięprzy liczeniu materialu

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> perlit w razie jakiejś nieszczelności folii , papy jest w stanie się  o wiele bardziej obronić niż nawet xps-dobrze to rozumiem?





> Tak. Zawiera bardzo dużo tlenków wapnia, magnezu itd.



Czy można pokusić się o zastąpienie xps-a na ścianach piwnicy perlitem?
Jest to materiał bardzo lekki, nie będzie problemu z wykonaniem szałunku i codziennym dolewaniem kolejnej warstwy na zewnętrznych ścianach piwnicy.
Przy tym rozwiązaniu wystąpi problem z wiązaniem do muru przy założeniu że ściana została uprzednio zabezpieczona dysperbitem lub papą. Można to rozwiązać poprzez zasypywanie powstającej izolacji.

Czy to zda egzamin?

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Adam miał rację. Dziś po 4 dniach od położenia styro 2x8cm na folii na chudziaku po jego zdjęciu było wilgotno. Nie pływało. Ale wilgoć była wyraźna.
Zakładając, że:
1. Dostawa wilgoci skończy się z chwilą wylania i wysuszenia posadzki. W końcu pod panelami będzie folia albo będą kafle.
2. Nie mogę jej odprowadzić niżej, bo mam fatalny grunt i na chudziaku jest papa termo.
3. Nie oddam styro, bo pocięty i rozłożony

Wyjściem, które się nasuwa to umieszczenie pod styro materiału który zwiąże tę "chwilową" wilgoć. Wymyśliłem wapno lub gips.
Zasypałem wapnem  :Smile:  Nie mam pojęcia ile zwiąże tej wody. Czy całą. Zobaczymy jutro. Już pod koniec dnia było widać, że wapno jest inne.
Adam zejdź proszę jeszcze raz na mój padół i napisz słowo (albo kilka, bo jeszcze weźmiesz to na serio).

----------


## Tomek B..

> Czy można pokusić się o zastąpienie xps-a na ścianach piwnicy perlitem?
> Jest to materiał bardzo lekki, nie będzie problemu z wykonaniem szałunku i codziennym dolewaniem kolejnej warstwy na zewnętrznych ścianach piwnicy.
> Przy tym rozwiązaniu wystąpi problem z wiązaniem do muru przy założeniu że ściana została uprzednio zabezpieczona dysperbitem lub papą. Można to rozwiązać poprzez zasypywanie powstającej izolacji.
> 
> Czy to zda egzamin?


Tak będę ocieplał fundament od środka.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Adam miał rację. Dziś po 4 dniach od położenia styro 2x8cm na folii na chudziaku po jego zdjęciu było wilgotno. Nie pływało. Ale wilgoć była wyraźna.
> Zakładając, że:
> 1. Dostawa wilgoci skończy się z chwilą wylania i wysuszenia posadzki. W końcu pod panelami będzie folia albo będą kafle.
> 2. Nie mogę jej odprowadzić niżej, bo mam fatalny grunt i na chudziaku jest papa termo.
> 3. Nie oddam styro, bo pocięty i rozłożony
> 
> Wyjściem, które się nasuwa to umieszczenie pod styro materiału który zwiąże tę "chwilową" wilgoć. Wymyśliłem wapno lub gips.
> Zasypałem wapnem  Nie mam pojęcia ile zwiąże tej wody. Czy całą. Zobaczymy jutro. Już pod koniec dnia było widać, że wapno jest inne.
> Adam zejdź proszę jeszcze raz na mój padół i napisz słowo (albo kilka, bo jeszcze weźmiesz to na serio).


Janie było widać, że wapno jest inne.... dałeś to gaszone?

----------


## adam_mk

Dokładnie tak
Stosowanie izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, co nie zatrzymuje wilgoci to jakaś paranoja.
Robimy wannę z papy na lepiku.
Szczelną. Do tej wanny wsypujemy ten pelit z gipsem.
Tam nie ma miejsca na odrobinę powietrza wilgotnego, coby chciało penetrować tę zasypkę.
Robimy na zsypce twardą "skórkę", żeby się dało po tym chodzić i wykonywać dalsze prace.
WTEDY jest zrobione dobrze i na sucho.
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Poprzednią wypowiedź wkleiło "na churra"..
Ni w pięć ni w dziewięć...

jan_z_wolna
Co Ty kombinujesz?
Twoim (i nie tylko) problemem jest to, że chudziak ma te 7st a powietrze ze 30.
ZMIEŃ ten stan!
Daj tam z 5cm perlitu (na sucho i nawet bez gipsu!!!)
Odetniesz te niskie temperatury od dolnej powierzchni styro i proces ustanie!
Styro nie będzie klawiszował...
Roboty na dniówkę.
A do tego następnego domu, co go zbudujesz - to już będziesz wiedział!

Wapno zostaw tam w diabły!
Zrobiłeś wściekle solidną barierę na mikre życie. (jak przodkowie robili)
Niech zostanie, bo nie przeszkadza. Piasek, nawet pusty w środku, z wapnem się nie pogryzie...
Adam M.

----------


## Przemek-

witam
nie zauważyłem by było wcześniej - perlit można także kupić w firmie CERTECH (http://certech.com.pl) - jak kupowałem do zasypywania "pierwszej warstwy", mieli najtaniej, ponadto uzyskałem dużo interesujących informacji.

Mam także pytanie, jaka jest wydajność owej mieszanki perlitu z gipsem? Czy jeśli z obliczeń, wyjdzie mi, że potrzebuję np 30m3 izolacji, to mam się zaopatrzyć w 15m3 perlitu, 15m3 gipsu? Czy też np, podczas mieszania, z powodu różnic w granulacji objętość się zmniejszy? Lub przy zraszaniu wodą nie opada nieco poziom?

----------


## Tomek B..

Słuchaj Adam, czy można zrobić chudziaka w postaci perlitobetonu? Chyba nie ma żadnych przeszkód?

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Jestem właśnie przed układaniem izolacji na podłodze. Jak styropian zamienię na perlit, to jak do niego mocować rurki ogrzewania podłogowego? Na siatce stalowej? podobno to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie.

PS: Czy pod rurki dawać folię? Wylewkę planuje anhydrytową.

----------


## Tomek B..

Na ocieplenie z perlitu trzeba położyć folię do ogrzewania podłogowego, lub gotowe płyty do podłogówki, inaczej wylewka pływająca przyklei się do warstwy ocieplenia z perlitu.

----------


## autorus

> witam
> nie zauważyłem by było wcześniej - perlit można także kupić w firmie CERTECH (http://certech.com.pl) - jak kupowałem do zasypywania "pierwszej warstwy", mieli najtaniej, ponadto uzyskałem dużo interesujących informacji.
> 
> Mam także pytanie, jaka jest wydajność owej mieszanki perlitu z gipsem? Czy jeśli z obliczeń, wyjdzie mi, że potrzebuję np 30m3 izolacji, to mam się zaopatrzyć w 15m3 perlitu, 15m3 gipsu? Czy też np, podczas mieszania, z powodu różnic w granulacji objętość się zmniejszy? Lub przy zraszaniu wodą nie opada nieco poziom?


Adam wyraźnie napisał 10/1  :smile:  Więc teoretycznie gdyby wszystko miało ten sam granulat wyszłoby +_ 27m3 perlitu i 3m3 gipsu. W przybliżeniu oczywiście.

----------


## Przemek-

> Adam wyraźnie napisał 10/1  Więc teoretycznie gdyby wszystko miało ten sam granulat wyszłoby +_ 27m3 perlitu i 3m3 gipsu. W przybliżeniu oczywiście.


Kurcze, przejrzałem wątek i nie widziałem by Adam tak pisał. Podałbyś gdzie to znaleźć, bo chciałbym jeszcze raz przeczytać ze zrozumieniem. Ja odnośnie proporcji, to dostrzegłem tylko "worek" perlitu i "worek" gipsu :big grin:

----------


## autorus

Oj kolego chyba jednak to mnie skleroza dopadła. Faktycznie wychodzi ze po połowie. Może się jeszcze Adam wypowie.

----------


## farmi

tak to szło...

----------


## autorus

Nie miałem doczynienia z pur ale sie tak zastanawiam, po co zalewać podłogówkę pur? Wydaje mi sie ze to ocieplenie. Myślałem ze powinno sie położyć folię , potem podłogówkę i to zalać betonem.

----------


## Tomek B..

Do tego izolacja przeciwwilgociowa powinna być pod pianą pur. Rurki pex z kolei powinny znajdować się w centrum płyty grzejnej.
Nie rozumię także pozostawionej przestrzeni bez ocieplenia, to pewnie pod kominek, ale dlaczego bez ocieplenia, tym bardziej, że piana pur może przyjmować bardzo duże obciążenia. Ta pozostawiona przestrzeń to po prostu mostek termiczny. Sposób ocieplenia dobry i kosztowny ale bardzo niedopracowany w szczegółach.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak piszę wołami i drukowanymi - pretensje!
Jak skracam myśl - brednie!
Co mam wybrać?

Worek - DEFINICJA!!!
Pojemnik wykonany z wiotkiego materiału o *wielkości odpowiedniej* dla workowanych substancji.
Taki, który pusty da się ławo przenosić, magazynować i użyć.
Taki co nie zabiera (pusty) zbyt wiele miejsca. (składanie worków, zwijanie, rolowanie...
PRZYKŁAD:
Worki na śmieci!
Występują w wielkości od 20 do 200 litrów, ale bywają też mniejsze i większe!

ODPOWIEDNIA WIELKOŚĆ WORKA
Taka wielkość, gdzie po napełnieniu substancją workowaną, waga worka nie przekracza 30kg.
Bo?
BO TYLE WOLNO CHŁOPU SPORADYCZNIE PODNOSIĆ W PRACY!!!
Inaczej - robota na kilku jednocześnie!
Do noszenia ciągłego dla chłopa - 25kg 
Dla baby - do 20kg
TAKIE są wszelkie materiały budowlane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Inaczej byłby to kryminał dla parszywca/wyzyskiwacza/poganiacza niewolników/INWESTORA!

Pisałem worek na worek.
Perlit - 125 litrów na worek.
Gips 20 do 25kg na worek.
Jeden worek jest jak 10 sztuk tego drugiego...
(domyślcie się który jaki!)
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## jozek131

Piany PUR nie potrzeba dodatkowo izolować bo ona ma właściwości hydro izolacji i termo izolacji , 10 cm piany PUR zastępuje około 18 cm  styropianu 


Przewodnictwo cieplne piany poliuretanowej o gęstości 35 kg/m3 w porównaniu do wełny mineralnej  i styropianu liczone wg PN-EN ISO 6946. Współczynnik przewodnictwa cieplnego
 λ = 0,020-0,023 W/mK (λ = współczynnik przewodnictwa cieplnego, wartość przeliczeniowa).


 :yes:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Dzięki Adam. Właśnie stąd to wapno, żeby i wilgoć zmniejszyć i grzybka odciąć. Na perlit już za późno. Styro nie oddam, wyżej posadzki  nie podniosę bo drzwi tarasu i wejściowe  :Smile: . Ale zjawisko dla mnie chyba jedno z najciekawszych do tej pory na budowie. I w dupę banalne. Dziś jak sprawdzałem pod płytami (po24h) to suchość była nieporównywalna do wilgoci, która panowała wcześniej. Więc co nieco to wapno daje. Ale jak bym robił 2 raz pomyślałbym nad tym perlitem baaaardzo poważnie. Szkoda, że nie trafiłem na takie pomysły z 2 miechy temu.

----------


## autorus

Czyli takiej zupełnej sklerozy nie doświadczyłem. 

"Jeden worek jest jak 10 sztuk tego drugiego...
(domyślcie się który jaki!)"

----------


## adam_mk

Chudziak - czyli na huj to komu...

Piszę tak, licząc, że dotrze do świadomości...
Dom się POSADAWIA.
Robi się to (no, powinno się robić!) zgodnie ze sztuką!
Tak, żeby stał 100 lat i nie miał ochoty pękać, zsuwać się czy rozpełzać po okolicy.
DLATEGO trzeba solidnie ZAKOTWIĆ dom. Robi się to budując fundament.
Fundament stawia się na CALIŹNIE nośnej. Takiej ziemi, której ŻADNĄ ŁOPATĄ NIKT NIE DOTKNĄŁ OD TRZECIORZĘDU!!!
Do tego w naszym klimacie - tak, aby stopa fundamentu była poniżej punktu przemarzania gruntu.

Ale takich miejsc prawie już nie ma albo są droższe od domów, jakie budujecie...
Są grunty słabonośne, podmokłe, nasypowe....
Na nich też DA SIĘ dobrze budować.
Wtedy zwykle stosowało się (ZE WZGLĘDÓW KONSTRUKCYJNO-MECHNICZNYCH) płytę fundamentową...

Teraz stosuje się ją ze względów termoizolacyjności na wszelkich gruntach i przy jej NORMALNYCH zaletach (mechanicznych).

Żyjemy w hydrosferze. Woda jest wszędzie. Czasem nawet za dużo.
TRZEBA więc starannie odciąć dom od tej wody gruntowej/opadowej/roztopowej i uniemożliwić jej penetrację kapilarną ścian/podłóg/piwnic itp.
DLATEGO wkłada się papę (folie) pod ściany parteru a na fundament.
A co z podłogą?
Ma być trwała w czasie i mocna (nie uginać się i nie osiadać) i oczywiście - sucha!
Pomiędzy ściany fundamentowe, często dość wysokie, wsypujemy więc.... TO CO DO ŁBA WPADNIE!!!
Glinę, glebę jak leci, pospółkę (jak kto bardziej kumaty) lub piach (jak burżuj).
Zagęszczamy to tak, jak umiemy. (zwykle na odpierdol i niestarannie).
Stosowanie piasków żwirowych i żwirów (co powszechnie praktykowały wcześniejsze pokolenia) często jest bez sensu, jak się na bagnie buduje.
I TAK WODA PODLEZIE!!
Nawet łatwiej będzie miała...
A że bardzo trudno robi się szczelną "wannę przeciwwodną" za psi grosz "w powietrzu" to trzeba by jej dać solidne podparcie.
DLATEGO utwardza się to, co w fundament się wrzuciło tworząc podstawę dla tej wspomnianej wanny (papowo-bitumicznej) wylewając tam warstwę słabego betonu - CHUDZIAKA.
A że to chudziak (beton że pożal się Boże) to jak nie zagęścili pod niego należycie - osiada sobie radośnie i podłogi pękają...poziomy się rozłażą i "wanna" zaczyna mieć dziury!
Stosuje się też różne "wspomagacze" choćby w postaci drenażu opaskowego, jeżeli JEST GDZIE odprowadzić grawitacyjnie wodę z takiego odsączu.
A jak nie ma gdzie?
Zostaje pompka i płacenie!!! (więc czasem - po co?)
Żeby coś zrobić dobrze to wypada wiedzieć CO się robi i PO CO.

Tyle o chudziaku.

O poziomie wody podtrawnikowej....
We wrześniu są najniżej.
W marcu-kwietniu najwyżej (bo i opadowe i roztopowe naraz).

Adam M.

----------


## farmi

> Do tego izolacja przeciwwilgociowa powinna być pod pianą pur. Rurki pex z kolei powinny znajdować się w centrum płyty grzejnej.
> Nie rozumię także pozostawionej przestrzeni bez ocieplenia, to pewnie pod kominek, ale dlaczego bez ocieplenia, tym bardziej, że piana pur może przyjmować bardzo duże obciążenia. Ta pozostawiona przestrzeń to po prostu mostek termiczny. Sposób ocieplenia dobry i kosztowny ale bardzo niedopracowany w szczegółach.


pod twardą pianę nie daje się żadnej izolacji - jest zamkniętokomórkowa i nienasiąkliwa- co do przestrzeni to faktycznie jest przeznaczona pod kominek i choć piana może przenieść b. duże obciążenia to łatwiej będzie ustawić cały kominek ze stelażem na podbetonie  a potem nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie doizolować....np styrodurem
co masz na myśli pod pojęciem niedopracowany w szczegółach??

----------


## adam_mk

Aga i Krzysiu
Tomek B..

Nie wiem, skąd czerpiecie wiedzę o ogrzewaniu podłogowym...
Z magla, gdzie jedna baba drugiej babie powiedziała, że najlepiej jest.... i nigdy nie należy....
???

CO TO JEST folia do ogrzewania podłogowego?
CZEMU nie wolno na siatce tych rurek układać?

WIECIE CO TO JEST OGRZEWANIE PODŁOGOWE WODNE?!!!
CO budujecie?
CZEMU?

Adam M.

----------


## michal_mlody

Adamie dziękuję za twoją wiedzę :smile: 
Zastanawiałem się nad perlitem do ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie tylko nie wiedziałem jak to gryźć. Fajne rozwiązanie.
Kupie jutro perlit/gips i zrobię sobie próbkę 1m2. Ciekawy jestem jak to wygląda na żywo :smile: 

A co do ogrzewania podłogowego wodnego. To na na ten perlit folia + rurki na spinkach czy jakieś inne rozwiązanie?

----------


## Przemek-

> Jak piszę wołami i drukowanymi - pretensje!
> 
> Pisałem worek na worek.
> Perlit - 125 litrów na worek.
> Gips 20 do 25kg na worek.
> Jeden worek jest jak 10 sztuk tego drugiego...
> (domyślcie się który jaki!)
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Wiedziałem Autorus, że Adam będzie Cię faworyzował... choćby za to, że budujesz dom "inny" niż wszyscy :big grin:  (oczywiście żart i niech nie będzie powodem do dysputy); chociaż też nie wyjdzie 1:10, bo to zależy, czy porównywać wagę czy objętość itp :smile: 
Szkoda czasu na głupie i zaśmiecające dywagacje, jak już wiadomo o co chodzi.

Co do proporcji, to szanujemy Adam Twoją cierpliwość (tu na forum jak i u Ciebie w Twierdzy :Smile: , natomiast teraz jest jaśniej, bo być może niektórzy snuliby domysły, czy właściwy worek pojemnościowo kupują :Smile:

----------


## malux20

no dziś dzwoniłem do bełchatowa-są skorzy do rabatów, niestety facet twierdził  że ten  perlit ciągnie wilgoć jak inne materiały.
i coś pierniczył omieszaniu  z cementem/

----------


## adam_mk

Zdaje się, że autorus robi nas i siebie w jajo, no prawie, bo w półjajo...
Dobrze by było, aby robił to dobrze...
 :Lol: 
Lubię ciekawe wyzwania...
To rozwija.
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

malux20
Gadałeś z technologiem czy z marketingowcem?
 :Lol: 
Często obaj nie wiedzą co można z tego zrobić...
Oni to tylko produkują i sprzedają...
Stosujemy - my! (jak wiemy jak)
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Piany PUR nie potrzeba dodatkowo izolować bo ona ma właściwości hydro izolacji i termo izolacji , 10 cm piany PUR zastępuje około 18 cm  styropianu 
> 
> 
> Przewodnictwo cieplne piany poliuretanowej o gęstości 35 kg/m3 w porównaniu do wełny mineralnej  i styropianu liczone wg PN-EN ISO 6946. Współczynnik przewodnictwa cieplnego
>  λ = 0,020-0,023 W/mK (λ = współczynnik przewodnictwa cieplnego, wartość przeliczeniowa).


Piana poliuretanowa chłonie wilgoć, nawet ta zamkniętokomórkowa.
Dlatego powinna być ta wanna.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Dzięki Adam. Właśnie stąd to wapno, żeby i wilgoć zmniejszyć i grzybka odciąć. Na perlit już za późno. Styro nie oddam, wyżej posadzki  nie podniosę bo drzwi tarasu i wejściowe . Ale zjawisko dla mnie chyba jedno z najciekawszych do tej pory na budowie. I w dupę banalne. Dziś jak sprawdzałem pod płytami (po24h) to suchość była nieporównywalna do wilgoci, która panowała wcześniej. Więc co nieco to wapno daje. Ale jak bym robił 2 raz pomyślałbym nad tym perlitem baaaardzo poważnie. Szkoda, że nie trafiłem na takie pomysły z 2 miechy temu.


Tak to już jest Janie, że czasami najpierw budujemy a potem myślimy.

----------


## Tomek B..

> pod twardą pianę nie daje się żadnej izolacji - jest zamkniętokomórkowa i nienasiąkliwa- co do przestrzeni to faktycznie jest przeznaczona pod kominek i choć piana może przenieść b. duże obciążenia to łatwiej będzie ustawić cały kominek ze stelażem na podbetonie  a potem nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie doizolować....np styrodurem
> co masz na myśli pod pojęciem niedopracowany w szczegółach??


Napisałem że niedopracowany w szczegółach. Uwierzyliście że piana PUR zamkniętokomórkowa nie chłonie wilgoci a to nie jest prawdą, moim zdaniem tylko w okresie letnim będzie miała swoje parametry, a przez to podciąganie wody od dołu to izolatorem raczej nie będzie.
Przykładem są płyty poliuretanowe, które miałem zamawiać na podłogę, producent jednoznacznie stwierdził, że muszą być rozkładane na izolacji przeciwwilgociowej.

----------


## Tomek B..

Adam będę jeszcze  cienką posypkę z samego gipsu robił na samym wierzchu przed deszczykiem, co by skorupka była twardawa.
Gar już mam.
A co do chudziaka z ... perlitobetonu, to na worek perlitu idzie worek cementu i z tego ma być taka półsucha masa, po wyschnięciu twardy beton, tyle że lżejszy i cieplejszy.
Może zamiast tej zimnej i lichej chudziny coś cieplejszego.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

> Aga i Krzysiu
> Tomek B..
> 
> Nie wiem, skąd czerpiecie wiedzę o ogrzewaniu podłogowym...
> Z magla, gdzie jedna baba drugiej babie powiedziała, że najlepiej jest.... i nigdy nie należy....
> ???


Wiedzę czerpię z forum muratora  :smile:  Wiadomo, opinii i sposobów 1000 sprzecznych ze sobą. Próbuję odsiać ziarno od plew, ale ciężko, jak pół roku temu nie miało się o tym zielonego pojęcia, a obecnie jedynie pojęcie mgliste...

Już przekonałam męża do podłogówki w całym domu, teraz walczę o perlit, ale wiadomo jak to jest żeby chłop baby posłuchał...




> CO TO JEST folia do ogrzewania podłogowego?


Żeby wylewka "pływała" i woda z betonu nie dostała się do styropianu, dodatkowo jak ładnie pokratkowana to łatwiej rurki układać, tylko jak się te rurki przybije spinkami to chyba raczej już wylewka pływać nie będzie, a i woda przepłynie...



> CZEMU nie wolno na siatce tych rurek układać?
> 
> Adam M.


Niektórzy forumowicze napisali, że siatka bedzie pracować i mogą się rurki przetrzeć. Inni twierdzą, że siatka z rurkami zalana betonem tworzy monolit i nic nie ma prawa pracować. I bądź tu mądra  :sad: 
Dodatkowo walczę z mężem o wylewki - ja chcę anhydrytowe - on z betoniarki (sam będzie kręcił). 
Poradź Adamie: jak powinno się NAJLEPIEJ zrobić to ogrzewanie podłogowe????

pozdrowienia, Agnieszka

----------


## autorus

> Adam będę jeszcze  cienką posypkę z samego gipsu robił na samym wierzchu przed deszczykiem, co by skorupka była twardawa.
> Gar już mam.
> A co do chudziaka z ... perlitobetonu, to na worek perlitu idzie worek cementu i z tego ma być taka półsucha masa, po wyschnięciu twardy beton, tyle że lżejszy i cieplejszy.
> Może zamiast tej zimnej i lichej chudziny coś cieplejszego.


Z tego co zrozumiałem to najważniejsze jest ustabilizowanie gruntu pod samych chudziakiem. Tzn żeby nie osiadał. I najlepszym sposobem jest zagęścić a potem zostawić niech poleży. Ja zostawię tak na całą zimę. Przed pracami letnimi znów zagęszczę. Czy taka zagęszczarka powierzchnia jak do kostki brukowej wystarczy? Akurat sąsiad ma takową. 

A chudziak myślałem aby wylać z gruchy. A nie wiem czy jakaś betoniarnia mi by chciała to mieszać z perlitem. Ale gdyby to nie mam nic naprzeciwko  :wink: 

Szczególnie ze doczytałem ze 1cm perlitu ma izolacyjność  równą 0,5 cm styropianu a ni jak nie mogę dać 60cm perlitu.

Chociaż czytałem ze perli można do betonu dołożyć zamiast kruszywa.

----------


## adam_mk

Zrób eksperyment.
Jest "po sezonie" to będzie łatwiej.

Zbierz wszystkie bąbki choinkowe z domu i od rodziny.
Wrzuć do betoniarki.
Dosyp łopatę żwiru, łopatę piasku, dodaj pół wiaderka wody i załącz....
CO dostaniesz?
To eksperyment w skali makro. NICZYM się nie różni od tego w skalo mikro (bąbki szklane, perlitowe).

Perlit to materiał termo i dźwięko izolacyjny. Wypełnieniowy.
NIE konstrukcyjny!!!
Sam perlit z wodą i cementem miesza się w betoniarce ze 2 minuty... NIE DŁUŻEJ!

Aga i Krzysiu
Widzę, że myślisz!
Jest dokładnie tak, jak piszesz.
JEDYNY atut tej folii przy takim zastosowaniu to te kratki.
Rozszerzalność płyty podłogówki w skali salonu to jakie po 3mm na brzegach.
I to jest naprawdę dużo!
Gdyby nie było dylatacji pianką, styropianem od ścian to ruch nieściśliwego betonu na tych 3mm ścinałby ścianę u podstawy.
Ale...
CO TO ZA PŁYWANIE?
Tu jest o ociepleniach...

Aga
michal_mlody
Może zróbcie jaki temat i dajcie linkę to ruszymy tą podłogówkę?
Bo robota jest prosta.
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Kolego Adamie. Myślałeś może nad napisaniem książki? Mówię poważnie. Bo to się całkiem fajnie czyta   :smile: 

Mam już nawet tytuł "Buduj z głową "

----------


## michal_mlody

Adamie za twoją radą nowy temat o podłogówce pływającej
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%82ow%C4%85

Zapraszam wszystkich chętnych.

A teraz lecę po perlit i zrobię sobie próbkę

----------


## michal_mlody

> Mam co pokazać i jest grupa forumowiczów, co im było "po drodze" to sobie poogladali...
> Adam M.


Kurcze wybrałbym się na taką wycieczkę :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Zapraszam!
Telefon podesłałem, to dogadamy termin, bo czasem co montuję "na wyjeździe"...
Na wątek o podłogówce zaraz zajrzę.

Materiał na książkę cały czas gromadzę.
 :Lol: 
Tyle, że to chyba cykl będzie bo mi jakaś "telefoniczna" w objętości wychodzi...
Zadziwiające, jaki ja jestem gadatliwy....
Adam M.

----------


## michal_mlody

próbki perlito-gipsu zrobione. po paru godzinach twarde jak cholera.
Zastanawiam się teraz ile takie coś powinno schnąc. Trochę tej wody weszło :smile:  Czy dawać folie pod wylewkę, czy ta folia nie zablokuje wilgoci która poszła z gipsem i perlitem?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie doczytałeś receptury i technologii?
Tam było o "odkrywce"....
Przy dnie powinno być suche jak pieprz!

Na perlit folii bym nie dawał. Dużego sensu nie ma poza atawizmami.
Zablokuje tą szczątkową wilgoć, która tam jednak będzie i uniemożliwi jej ulotnienie się lub bardzo utrudni pogarszając to, co udało się osiągnąć.
Perlit to kuleczki.
Mało ważą i są delikatne. Tam raczej (jeżeli perlit rozłożony równiuteńko) nie będzie żadnych przeszkód w "pracowaniu" wylewki płyty grzewczej.
Płyta w ramach dogrzewania wygoni resztki wody i będzie jak być miało! - trwale SUCHO.
Adam M.

----------


## jozek131

> Piana poliuretanowa chłonie wilgoć, nawet ta zamkniętokomórkowa.
> Dlatego powinna być ta wanna.


Oczywiście że chłonie wilgoć tak samo jak inne materiały  , tylko ze w pianie zamknięto komorowej o gęstości 35 kl wody wchłonie około 2 % , to w całości ocieplenia nie ma znaczenia . My stosujemy pianę zamknięto komorową o gęstości powyżej 50 kl. do izolacji cieplnej i wodnej ław piwnicznych , jest to technologia droga ale nie zawodna  .  :yes:

----------


## malux20

no ciągnie mnie zabezpieczenie chudziaka dodatkowo jakąś masą,
chodzi o dodatkowe zabezpieczenie  na wypadek jakby ten perlit jednak zawiódł.
dzisiaj szukałem jakiejś masy na fundamenty  
izoham wm wychodzi drogo, zachęcają mnię do ceresita w44[czy jakoś tak]

----------


## Tomek B..

> Oczywiście że chłonie wilgoć tak samo jak inne materiały  , tylko ze w pianie zamknięto komorowej o gęstości 35 kl wody wchłonie około 2 % , to w całości ocieplenia nie ma znaczenia . My stosujemy pianę zamknięto komorową o gęstości powyżej 50 kl. do izolacji cieplnej i wodnej ław piwnicznych , jest to technologia droga ale nie zawodna  .


Pianą PUR zamkniętokomórkową będę ocieplał pokój na poddaszu i pomieszczenie techniczne. Krokwie 14cm chcę ocieplić 20 cm. Dostałem wycenę na 85zł/m2 o grubości 20cm.

----------


## autorus

> no ciągnie mnie zabezpieczenie chudziaka dodatkowo jakąś masą,
> chodzi o dodatkowe zabezpieczenie  na wypadek jakby ten perlit jednak zawiódł.
> dzisiaj szukałem jakiejś masy na fundamenty  
> izoham wm wychodzi drogo, zachęcają mnię do ceresita w44[czy jakoś tak]


Po co chcesz sobie życie utrudniać? Proste rozwiązania sa najbardziej skuteczne.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

*Ten post Adama co powyżej*, to każdy rejestrujący się na forum zamiast regulaminu powinien zaakceptować :rotfl:

----------


## Brygada RR

Witam 

Pytanko, czy można pomieszać i zrobić np 5 cm warstwy perlitu a na to styropian ????

----------


## owp

Skoro można płytę to chyba styropian też  :smile: 
Ja mam takie pytanie, jako że wątek nie jest tylko o perlicie:
czy problem wilgoci nie rozwiązałby xps - np. pierwsza warstwa 5cm xps, a na to już zwykły styropian ?
Zakładając, że xps faktycznie zachowuje właściwości izolujące nawet zawilgocony...

PS. Wiem, że jak chcę drożej i do d... to mi wolno, ale...  :wink:

----------


## qubic

> Witam 
> 
> Pytanko, czy można pomieszać i zrobić np 5 cm warstwy perlitu a na to styropian ????


zawsze można pomieszać  :big lol:  ale osobiście uważam że to nikczemna  :wink:  warstwa niegodna takiego budowniczego

----------


## qubic

> Chudziak - czyli na huj to komu...
> 
> Piszę tak, licząc, że dotrze do świadomości...
> Dom się POSADAWIA.
> Robi się to (no, powinno się robić!) zgodnie ze sztuką!
> Tak, żeby stał 100 lat i nie miał ochoty pękać, zsuwać się czy rozpełzać po okolicy.
> DLATEGO trzeba solidnie ZAKOTWIĆ dom. Robi się to budując fundament.
> Fundament stawia się na CALIŹNIE nośnej. Takiej ziemi, której ŻADNĄ ŁOPATĄ NIKT NIE DOTKNĄŁ OD TRZECIORZĘDU!!!
> Do tego w naszym klimacie - tak, aby stopa fundamentu była poniżej punktu przemarzania gruntu.
> ...


Adam a jaką papę można bezpiecznie zastosować aby zrobić taką szczelną wannę - czy te modyfikowane SBS nadają się?

----------


## adam_mk

owp
Zacznij czytać od początku, ale ZE ZROZUMIENIEM TEKSTU!!!
Umknęło Ci, że nie liczy się tu TREŚĆ tylko* FORMA* tego XPSa.
Sam materiał jest ok,
Układany w płytach na chudziaku daje bagno!
Bo?
BO W PŁYTACH!!!

Chcesz drożej i kompletnie do dupy to wolno!
(podobno)
Podobno to wolny kraj.

Można te 5cm perlitu, który rozwiąże problem wyrzucania wody pod styropianem na chudziaku, ale...
Trzeba to tam wsypać, raczej utrwalić a potem dopiero, po wysuszeniu na kość, wsadzać ten styropian.
Będzie zwłoka zależna od pogody.
A rozwiązanie jest mniej doskonałe jak perlit w całej warstwie.
Cenowo to samo więc PO CO?

Masz już część styro?
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

SBS będą elastyczne nawet w -20stC.
Świetnie zniosą UV całymi latami...

(Sam sobie odpowiedz jakie warunki są w okolicy chudziaka)

Tak. Taka papa też się nadaje.
Adam M.

----------


## qubic

> SBS będą elastyczne nawet w -20stC.
> Świetnie zniosą UV całymi latami...
> 
> (Sam sobie odpowiedz jakie warunki są w okolicy chudziaka)
> 
> Tak. Taka papa też się nadaje.
> Adam M.


wiem że papy są na osnowach tekturowych i np.na włóknie szklanym i podejrzewam te drugie lepsze?

----------


## adam_mk

I tak i nie.
Lepsze - do czego?
Jak (zgodnie z tym, co często opisują) chudziak Ci osiądzie i spęka to taka szklana podobno się podrze a tekturowa tylko naciągnie.
Budujesz tak dupiato, że nie zagęszczasz, choć nakazują?
Weź taką najelestyczniejszą!
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Po mojemu szkoda kasy, tam będzie na plus temperatura   :smile:

----------


## qubic

> I tak i nie.
> Lepsze - do czego?
> Jak (zgodnie z tym, co często opisują) chudziak Ci osiądzie i spęka to taka szklana podobno się podrze a tekturowa tylko naciągnie.
> Budujesz tak dupiato, że nie zagęszczasz, choć nakazują?
> Weź taką najelestyczniejszą!
> Adam M.


ok to rozumiem że do chudziaka lepiej jej nie zgrzewać tylko zgrzać zakłady?

----------


## michal_mlody

> Nie doczytałeś receptury i technologii?
> Tam było o "odkrywce"....
> Przy dnie powinno być suche jak pieprz!
> 
> Na perlit folii bym nie dawał. Dużego sensu nie ma poza atawizmami.
> Zablokuje tą szczątkową wilgoć, która tam jednak będzie i uniemożliwi jej ulotnienie się lub bardzo utrudni pogarszając to, co udało się osiągnąć.
> Perlit to kuleczki.
> Mało ważą i są delikatne. Tam raczej (jeżeli perlit rozłożony równiuteńko) nie będzie żadnych przeszkód w "pracowaniu" wylewki płyty grzewczej.
> Płyta w ramach dogrzewania wygoni resztki wody i będzie jak być miało! - trwale SUCHO.
> Adam M.


Doczytałem.
Tylko zastanawiałem się nad tą folią czy dawać. Też myślałem aby nie dawać, niech ta wilgoć sobie ucieka :smile:  chciałem się tylko upewnić :big grin: 

Co do pływania podłogówki bez folii. Wydaje mi się, że będzie pływać. NA 100% wylewka nie zwiąże się z termoizolacją z perlitu. Zachować trzeba wszelkie dylatacje brzegowe i progowe. Takie moje zdanie. 
Ktoś to potwierdzi???

----------


## owp

> Umknęło Ci, że nie liczy się tu TREŚĆ tylko* FORMA* tego XPSa.
> Sam materiał jest ok,
> Układany w płytach na chudziaku daje bagno!
> Bo? BO W PŁYTACH!!!


Rozumiem to - będzie bagno. Tylko czy na wysokość 5 cm ? I czy xps traci właściwości izolacyjne w tym bagnie ?
Może i Twój perlit jest lepszym rozwiązaniem, ale boję się, że jak sam go zrobię, to mi się podłoga zawali  :smile:

----------


## jozek131

> Pianą PUR zamkniętokomórkową będę ocieplał pokój na poddaszu i pomieszczenie techniczne. Krokwie 14cm chcę ocieplić 20 cm. Dostałem wycenę na 85zł/m2 o grubości 20cm.


Tylko niech wykonawca ci poda dokładne parametry piany bo piany PUR o gęstości 35 kl. za 85zł to jest cena zaledwie materiału , w tej cenie można wykonać przy gr. 20 cm tylko piana PUR o gęstości 10-;-12 kg .  :yes:

----------


## Tomek B..

> Tylko niech wykonawca ci poda dokładne parametry piany bo piany PUR o gęstości 35 kl. za 85zł to jest cena zaledwie materiału , w tej cenie można wykonać przy gr. 20 cm tylko piana PUR o gęstości 10-;-12 kg .


Prodex system - Ekoprodur S0329
Piana zamkniętokomórkowa o gęstości 32kg/m3
Deklarowana wartość lambda 0.023W/mK
Grubość ocieplenia 20cm
R=0,2/0,023=8,70m²K/W; U=1/8,70=0,11W/m²K
Panie jozek to nieźle Pan drzesz i do tego nie wiesz nawet czy z vatem i już się Pan drzesz.
Miałem i wycenę za 180zł ale nie takie czołgi.

----------


## adam_mk

"...ale *boję się, że* jak sam go zrobię, to ..."
To rzuć to budowanie w diabły.
Albo zleć takim, co umieją i zapłać ile będą chcieli.

To brak wiedzy powoduje powstawanie lęków.
A tam gdzie nie ma wiedzy - budzą się demony...

Napiszę wprost!
DZIWNY jesteś.
Masz podane na tacy co i jak.
Aby WIEDZIEĆ także praktycznie i osobiście to trzeba zainwestować jaką stówę i ze dwa dni czasu.
A Ty - się boisz...
To ja się boję, że tak budowany dom długo nie postoi, bo się będzie trząsł...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

michal_mlody

Ja potwierdzam!
Adam M.

----------


## jozek131

> Prodex system - Ekoprodur S0329
> Piana zamkniętokomórkowa o gęstości 32kg/m3
> Deklarowana wartość lambda 0.023W/mK
> Grubość ocieplenia 20cm
> R=0,2/0,023=8,70m²K/W; U=1/8,70=0,11W/m²K
> Panie jozek to nieźle Pan drzesz i do tego nie wiesz nawet czy z vatem i już się Pan drzesz.
> Miałem i wycenę za 180zł ale nie takie czołgi.


Ja się nie drzę ja na tej pianie też pracuję i to jest dziwne że ktoś ci to sprzeda po kosztach zakupu lub poniżej ( JEST TO DZIWNE, KOSZTY WATU  NIC NIE MAJĄ DO TEGO )  :yes:

----------


## adam_mk

Co to za badziew?
Odpad jakiś czy przegrzana?
32kg/m3 ?!!!

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Co to za badziew?
> Odpad jakiś czy przegrzana?
> 32kg/m3 ?!!!
> 
> Adam M.


Chłopaki chłopaki, piany natryskowe mają różne gęstości, a niższa gęstość wcale nie oznacza, że to jakiś badziew. Gęstość jest odpowiedzialna za ostateczną twardość pianki, po suficie nie mam zamiaru chodzić. Najważniejsze, że poliuretan zamkniętokomórkowy.
32kg/m3 - wytrzymałość na ściskanie 150KPa - lambda - 0.023
50kg/m3 - wytrzymałość na ściskanie 200KPa - lambda - 0.024
Na podłogi, stropy, stropodachy stosuje się właśnie tę gęstszą, ponieważ niejednokrotnie zalewane jest to jeszcze betonem.

----------


## adam_mk

To się zdziwiłem, bo znam te systemy z 15 lat.
Zamknięta była raczej ciężka.
Ale taka miała być, żeby była trwała i zamknięta...
Adam M.

----------


## malux20

FUNDAMENTY  izoluję    gruntem icopala i ich preimerem.
na zewnątrz x2 wewnątrz x1.
w poziomie dałeem icopala  fundament  papa na to bloczek isomura który ma na dole jakąś wlókninę przeciwwilgociową-podobno pod te bloczki  nie trzeba stosować pap .
czy na te isomury warto położyć jakąś folię budowlaną?
czy przy zastosowaniu perlitu  trzeba dawać na chudziaka papę?

----------


## autorus

> czy przy zastosowaniu perlitu  trzeba dawać na chudziaka papę?


Skoro mamy zrobić czarną wannę to raczej tak  :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

Wanna musi być do suchej kąpieli dla perlitu.

----------


## malux20

no to wyjdzie   z 4000 zł dodatkowe na izolacje [akurat z tym się liczyłem-może jakąś inną papę niż icopala]
rozumiem to tak
chudziak papa wywinięta na bloczki na to perlit z 30 cm .
a co dalej?

----------


## zorba-

mam pytanie: współczynnik lambda dla wylewki perlitowej to 0,15 , a dla steropianu 0,035, to jak perlitowe ocieplenie jest lepsze?

----------


## malux20

teraz sobie myślę że skoro zrobię wannę z papy termozgrzewalnej to jak izolacja posadzkowa ma ciągnąć izolację?
z góry z wylewek?

----------


## Tomek B..

> teraz sobie myślę że skoro zrobię wannę z papy termozgrzewalnej to jak izolacja posadzkowa ma ciągnąć izolację?
> z góry z wylewek?


Izolacja ciągnie izolację, a co to krówka mleczna?

----------


## Tomek B..

> mam pytanie: współczynnik lambda dla wylewki perlitowej to 0,15 , a dla steropianu 0,035, to jak perlitowe ocieplenie jest lepsze?


Perlit ma porównywalną lambdę do najgorszego styropianu, ale zachowuje ten współczynnik pomimo bagna, do którego zostaje wrzucony.

----------


## autorus

> *Perlit ma porównywalną lambdę do najgorszego styropianu, ale zachowuje ten współczynnik pomimo bagna, do którego zostaje wrzucony*.


Dokładnie bo co komu po napisie na pudełku skoro styro bedzie leżał w błotku.

----------


## malux20

> Izolacja ciągnie izolację, a co to krówka mleczna?


chodziło o wilgoć

----------


## michal_mlody

Wylewka perlitowa to raczej nie to samo co izolacja termiczna z perlitu

----------


## malux20

Mchał oglądałem twoje fundamenty-solidne.
jak zastosowałem isomury  to perlit w pierwszej warstwie raczej   odpuszczę -choć widzę że to jest proste rozwiązanie, może też ochroni przed ewentualnym  podciaganiem wilgoci przy kiepskiej izolacji na  fund.
 ocieplenie podłogi będziesz robił  perlitem?

----------


## michal_mlody

izolacja perlitem to raczej izolacja termiczna a nie przeciwwilgociowa, co do zasypywania - prosta i przyjemna praca pod warunkiem że nie wieje

raczej perlitem ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku

----------


## zorba-

> Wylewka perlitowa to raczej nie to samo co izolacja termiczna z perlitu


co to znaczy wylewka perlitowa a izolacja termiczna z perlitu, wytłumaczcie mi proszę :stir the pot:

----------


## michal_mlody

wylewka perlitowa - piasek zastępujesz perlitem, ma właściwości termoizolacyjne, jest wylewką na której kładziesz posadzkę (płytki,panele,parkiet)
termoizolacja z perlitu - można powiedzieć, że zastępuje styropian, wełnę. Na to kładziesz wylewkę

Takie może nie fachowe wytłumaczenie :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

zorba
Nie bądź leń!
ZACZNIJ CZYTAĆ TEN WĄTEK OD POCZĄTKU!
Wszystko masz na tacy z drobiazgami.
Nie każ się powtarzać!
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

> To nie lepiej pozbyć się tego bagna ? Prościej likwidować przyczynę a nie skutek...


No właśnie perlit likwiduje przyczynę czyli styropian  :smile:   Chyba ze styropian wysuszysz do 0% wtedy ok   :smile:  

Wydawało mi się ze Adam już napisał wszystko i nie ma o czym dyskutować.

----------


## orko

Widzę tu samych fanatyków perlitu.
Nawet komuś się wymsknęło, że przyczyną zawilgocenia izolacji pod wylewką jest styropian.
Nie wciskajcie ludiom kitu styropian może nasiąknąć wodą ale jej nie podciąga.
Więc co z tego jeśli jeden centymetr od spodu mojego styropianu jest wilgotny jak reszta sucha.
Przy 20 cm ten 1 cm nie ma żadnego znaczenia.

----------


## zorba-

> wylewka perlitowa - piasek zastępujesz perlitem, ma właściwości termoizolacyjne, jest wylewką na której kładziesz posadzkę (płytki,panele,parkiet)
> termoizolacja z perlitu - można powiedzieć, że zastępuje styropian, wełnę. Na to kładziesz wylewkę
> 
> Takie może nie fachowe wytłumaczenie


no to zrobiłeś mi ,,błotko,, w mózgu a nie pod chudziakiem jak piszecie ,bo jeszcze na szczęście go nie mam i przymierzam się do wylewek; to co pisał ADAM to OK i go zrozumiałem w pełni ,ale ty mi tu mieszasz ,tak więc zrozumiałem że dwie wylewki perlitowe będą ,a w tej ostatniej to będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe,czy dobrze zrozumiałem? :yes:

----------


## Tomek B..

> no to zrobiłeś mi ,,błotko,, w mózgu a nie pod chudziakiem jak piszecie ,bo jeszcze na szczęście go nie mam i przymierzam się do wylewek; to co pisał ADAM to OK i go zrozumiałem w pełni ,ale ty mi tu mieszasz ,tak więc zrozumiałem że dwie wylewki perlitowe będą ,a w tej ostatniej to będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe,czy dobrze zrozumiałem?


Kolega dał przykład podłogi bez ogrzewania podłogowego. W przypadku, kiedy mamy ogrzewanie akumulacyjne podłogowe, nie stosujemy perlitu do płyty grzejnej, ponieważ perlit to izolator.
Można zrobić zamiast chudziaka grubą wylewkę w której piasek zastąpimy perlitem. W związku z tym, że to będzie ostoja wnętrza domu, robimy ją dosyć grubą i mocną, na to wysypujemy warstwę perlitu z domieszką gipsu (oczywiście na izolację przeciwwilgociową), następnie utwardzamy powierzchnię i jesteśmy gotowi do przygotowania ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## zorba-

TOMKU B -dzięki

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ojojoj 
> Jak kaczki łykają,bez pomyślunku 
> Czy styropian na elewacji jest już zgnitą szmatą,z której można wyciskać wodę ??
> Co w takim wypadku dzieje się z tą " nasączoną wodą szmatą zwaną styropianem" w elewacji po kontakcie ze ścianą ? Tam jest bagno ?
> Czy Thermomur będzie bagienkiem w niedalekiej przyszłości ?
> Co się stanie ze szklanką perlitu wsypaną do wiaderka z wodą ? Czyżby wypije tą wodę i wiaderko będzie puste i suche ?
> Od kiedy przyczyną wilgoci w gruncie jest styropian ?


Styropian to przede wszystkim powietrze, które jest zamknięte w jego porach. Kiedy ocieplamy podłogę w temp. otoczenia wyższej od temp. podłogi dochodzi do kondensacji pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu, zostaje to wszystko na zawsze na izolacji przeciwwilgociowej (folia, papa). W przypadku uruchomienia płyty grzejnej w okresie grzewczym zaczyna się kradzież ciepła. Ciepło z płyty grzejnej przenika przez pory styropianu doprowadzając tę wilgoć ponownie do stanu gazowego, która migrując przenosi ciepło z płyty grzejnej do chudziaka. Na powierzchni izolacji, która zawsze ma temp. 10 stopni (ponieważ leży na chudziaku), dochodzi do ponownej kondensacji, cykl się powtarza a złodziej ciepła jest bardzo syty i lubi wilgoć, ponieważ to bardzo dobry przewodnik.
Na ścianie, będzie podobnie, szczególnie jeśli dom zostanie bardzo dokładnie ocieplony a wilgoć z domu nie jest odprowadzana we właściwy sposób, dlatego co niektórym nawet grzyb rośnie.
Można położyć te płyty styropianowe, ale należy to zrobić w temperaturze otoczenia zbliżonej do temperatury wylewki betonowej (chudziaka), wtedy przy braku gradientu temperatur, nie dojdzie do kondensacji.
Zimą styropian jest prawie suchy.

----------


## michal_mlody

zorba ja Ci mieszam???
Przeanalizuj sobie wszystkie warstwy podłogi na gruncie to zrozumiesz. 
Z perlitu jako kruszywa można zrobić różne rzeczy. Np. zaprawa do tynkowania/murowania tzw. ciepła, ocieplić strop, docieplić ścianę trójwarstwową (pustak,szczelina, pustak) i takie tam inne

----------


## HenoK

> Widzę tu samych fanatyków perlitu.
> Nawet komuś się wymsknęło, że przyczyną zawilgocenia izolacji pod wylewką jest styropian.
> Nie wciskajcie ludiom kitu styropian może nasiąknąć wodą ale jej nie podciąga.
> Więc co z tego jeśli jeden centymetr od spodu mojego styropianu jest wilgotny jak reszta sucha.
> Przy 20 cm ten 1 cm nie ma żadnego znaczenia.


Pisałem i tym wcześniej w tym wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4805362
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4805493
W skrócie - na tym 1cm wody na gruncie może się nie skończyć (oczywiście nie od razu, ale np. po 20 latach użytkowania domu), jeżeli nie ograniczy się ilości pary wodnej, która może przenikać przez posadzkę i kondensować się pod styropianem, albo gromadzącej się tam wody nie odprowadzi.
Ponieważ skuteczne ograniczenie dyfuzji pary wodnej może być bardzo trudne do wykonania, bardzie skuteczne będzie usuniecie wody spod styropianu.
W postach, do których linki podałem opisałem sposoby rozwiązania tego problemu.

----------


## HenoK

> Styropian to przede wszystkim powietrze, które jest zamknięte w jego porach. Kiedy ocieplamy podłogę w temp. otoczenia wyższej od temp. podłogi dochodzi do kondensacji pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu, zostaje to wszystko na zawsze na izolacji przeciwwilgociowej (folia, papa). W przypadku uruchomienia płyty grzejnej w okresie grzewczym zaczyna się kradzież ciepła. Ciepło z płyty grzejnej przenika przez pory styropianu doprowadzając tę wilgoć ponownie do stanu gazowego, która migrując przenosi ciepło z płyty grzejnej do chudziaka. Na powierzchni izolacji, która zawsze ma temp. 10 stopni (ponieważ leży na chudziaku), dochodzi do ponownej kondensacji, cykl się powtarza a złodziej ciepła jest bardzo syty i lubi wilgoć, ponieważ to bardzo dobry przewodnik.


Dobrze to opisałeś. Trzeba tylko dodać, że przez warstwy posadzki cały czas będzie zachodziła dyfuzja pary wodnej z pomieszczenia (prawie zawsze ciśnienie cząstkowe pary wodnej w pomieszczeniu będzie wyższe niż to w chłodniejszym styropianie, a żadna paroizolacja nie jest idealna). Spowoduje to stałe powiększanie ilości wody pod styropianem i w jego dolnej warstwie.
Wystarczy, że rocznie będzie przybywało 0,1mm wody (co oznacza dyfuzje na poziomie 0,3g/m2/dobę), a po 20 latach będzie to już 2cm.

----------


## autorus

ok, ale pisałeś o glinie. A co jeśli mam piasek? I planuję szczelna wannę?

----------


## HenoK

> ok, ale pisałeś o glinie. A co jeśli mam piasek? I planuję szczelna wannę?


Jeżeli masz w tym piasku wysoki poziom wody gruntowej, to zrób tę szczelną wannę i dalej postępuj tak ja przy glinie.
Jeżeli poziom wody gruntowej jest niżej niż 1m poniżej izolacji cieplnej, to szczelna wanna nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia.
Jej brak spowoduje odprowadzenie wilgoci pojawiającej się pod styropianem do gruntu.
Aby upewnić się, że woda nie będzie podchodzić wyżej wykonaj drenaż opaskowy.

----------


## zorba-

DO HENOK : kiedyś w zeszłym roku widziałem cię na forum o pompie ciepła ,czy założyłeś pc i jaką? zapamiętałem to twoje logo ,no ten znak drogowy..

----------


## HenoK

> DO HENOK : kiedyś w zeszłym roku widziałem cię na forum o pompie ciepła ,czy założyłeś pc i jaką? zapamiętałem to twoje logo ,no ten znak drogowy..


W stopce moich postów znajdziesz linki do dziennika budowy, komentarzy do tego dziennika. Jeśli tego Ci mało, to jest link do opisu zastosowanych w moim domu rozwiązań (zamieszczony w dzienniku budowy). 
Tam znajdziesz pełny opis zainstalowanej pompy ciepła i wyników z jej eksploatacji.

----------


## michal_mlody

koledzy takie sprawy proszę na PW

----------


## Tomek B..

> koledzy takie sprawy proszę na PW


Trochę zrozumienia dla nowych członków forum.

----------


## michal_mlody

Tak się zastanawiam nad tym perlitem jako ocieplenie. Sporo to wyjdzie w złotówkach. Ostatnio kupowałem 125litrów(worek) za 37zł. Na 1m3 wyjdzie jakieś 300zł.
Może po prostu nie dawać folii na styropian. Wilgoć/woda która tam się znajduje z biegiem czasu odparuje. Będzie działało? Czy dalej będzie się wkraplać?

----------


## zorba-

dlaczego się tak upieracie na ten perlit jak np.styrodur-c jest praktycznie nie wchłaniający wodę ,jak to uzasadnicie dając np 15cm styr-c, czy nie jest równie dobry?  http://www.styropol.pl/produkty/zast...og/rid,10.html

----------


## malux20

zaraz mi adam nogi z dupska powyrywa- no ale ten styrodur  nie obroni się przed wilgocią?

----------


## autorus

> Tak się zastanawiam nad tym perlitem jako ocieplenie. Sporo to wyjdzie w złotówkach. Ostatnio kupowałem 125litrów(worek) za 37zł. Na 1m3 wyjdzie jakieś 300zł.
> Może po prostu nie dawać folii na styropian. Wilgoć/woda która tam się znajduje z biegiem czasu odparuje. Będzie działało? Czy dalej będzie się wkraplać?


Możesz jak masz niski stan wód pokombinować jak pisze Henok, u mnie niestety sie tak nie da, woda z 1,7 doszła już do 1m. Dla mnie zostaje wanna szczelna  :smile:  I Adasiowy sposób. 

A tej folii to tez przecież dawać nie musisz.

----------


## autorus

> dlaczego się tak upieracie na ten perlit jak np.styrodur-c jest praktycznie nie wchłaniający wodę ,jak to uzasadnicie dając np 15cm styr-c, czy nie jest równie dobry?  http://www.styropol.pl/produkty/zast...og/rid,10.html


A kto tu sie tak upiera? Miałem dawać zwykły eps100, zostało wytłumaczone ze to nie najlepszy pomysł. Ale jak sie uprę to i tak założę. Choć to mało prawdopodobne   :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

autorus 
myślę, że mam podobny stan wód.
Badałem grunt i pod warstwą 1-1.3m piachu jest glina. Woda w studni utrzymuje się w graniczy 1m pod poziomem gruntu. Także szczelna walna raczej obowiązkowa. Myślę sobie, że ta wilgoć co będzie skraplać się pod styro to jak nie dam foli na styro pod podłogówkę to szybko ucieknie.

Dobrze kombinuję? Pewnie będę musiał wybrać się do Adama i niech mi to ręcami do głowy wbije  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Perlit jest jedynym sensownym rozwiązaniem na tą nieszczęsną wodę?

----------


## autorus

Widzę ze jedziemy na tym samym wózku  :smile:  Z tą wodą.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Dzisiaj obdzwaniałam dostawców perlitu i znalazłam ofertę na perlit klasy 100 lub 150 za 160zł/m3 z transportem z Częstochowy do Dąbrowy Górniczej przy zakupie 12m3. Przy większej ilości cena niższa, bo najmniejszy samochód ma 20m3 pojemności. Po ustaleniu, do czego perlit mi jest potrzebny, (czyli zamiast styropianu na ocieplenie podłogi) Pan zaproponował mi perlit klasy 100F za cenę 100zł/m3 z transportem. 
W związku z tym mam pytanko: czy perlit klasy 100F nadaje się na izolację podłogi, jak twierdzi sprzedawca? Mówił, że różni się od klasy 100 tym, że występują w nim również granulki o mniejszej średnicy i waży o 100kg/m3 więcej, niż klasa 100. Wyczytałam, że perlit klasy 100F stosuje się głównie jako złoża filtrujące. Nada się on, czy nie jako warstwa izolująca?

----------


## zorba-

Przyznaję się że też mam teren gliniasty tak jak wy a stan wód gruntowych nie sprawdzałem , okolica jest zmeliorowana, a ja mam działkę na lekkim wzniesieniu ,współczuję tym co mieszkają poniżej mnie.Jak najbardziej jestem za perlitem bo to naturalne i po przemyśleniu jestem zdecydowany na izolację perlitową ,no a ta wanna ze smoły i papy rzeczywiście oddzieli nas od tej wilgoci .Michał-młody dał byś mi jakiś adres producenta perlitu?

----------


## michal_mlody

Aga i Krzysiu 
cena super, a jaki producent?

zorba- poszło na PW

----------


## qubic

> Aga i Krzysiu 
> cena super, a jaki producent?
> 
> zorba- poszło na PW


ja też poproszę :0

----------


## qubic

> Dzisiaj obdzwaniałam dostawców perlitu i znalazłam ofertę na perlit klasy 100 lub 150 za 160zł/m3 z transportem z Częstochowy do Dąbrowy Górniczej przy zakupie 12m3. Przy większej ilości cena niższa, bo najmniejszy samochód ma 20m3 pojemności. Po ustaleniu, do czego perlit mi jest potrzebny, (czyli zamiast styropianu na ocieplenie podłogi) Pan zaproponował mi perlit klasy 100F za cenę 100zł/m3 z transportem. 
> W związku z tym mam pytanko: czy perlit klasy 100F nadaje się na izolację podłogi, jak twierdzi sprzedawca? Mówił, że różni się od klasy 100 tym, że występują w nim również granulki o mniejszej średnicy i waży o 100kg/m3 więcej, niż klasa 100. Wyczytałam, że perlit klasy 100F stosuje się głównie jako złoża filtrujące. Nada się on, czy nie jako warstwa izolująca?


można prosić o namiary na tego sprzedawce

----------


## agraf

To jak chodzi o cenę do firma certech-ktoś już pisał o nich, mi Pani powiedziała za perlit EP 180 cenę 130 zł netto za m3 przy zamówieniu 22 m3. Transport albo kalkulują osobno albo wieziesz sam. Oni są gdzieś z okolic Tarnowa, więc michal_mlody w sumie od Ciebie niedaleko :wink:

----------


## autorus

> To jak chodzi o cenę do firma certech-ktoś już pisał o nich, mi Pani powiedziała za perlit EP 180 cenę 130 zł netto za m3 przy zamówieniu 22 m3. Transport albo kalkulują osobno albo wieziesz sam. Oni są gdzieś z okolic Tarnowa, więc michal_mlody w sumie od Ciebie niedaleko


Cena dobra  :smile:  Ja uważam ze jednak do ocieplenia fundamentów będę brał frakcje 180-200. Zauważcie ze im frakcja jest grubsza tym współczynnik mniejszy. Jednak mi zależy aby było cieplutko.

----------


## HenoK

> Także szczelna walna raczej obowiązkowa. Myślę sobie, że ta wilgoć co będzie skraplać się pod styro to jak nie dam foli na styro pod podłogówkę to szybko ucieknie.


Jeżeli zastosujesz szczelną wannę i od góry nie zabezpieczysz posadzki przed wnikaniem pary wodnej, to ta wilgoć pod styropianem nie tylko nie zniknie, ale jej ilość będzie systematycznie rosła.
Sposób Adama z perlitem i gipsem polega na związaniu gipsu w warstwie górnej. Gips w dolnej warstwie perlitu pozostaje niezwiązany. Pełni on rolę pochłaniacza wilgoci. Oczywiście ilość wilgoci, którą może on wchłonąć jest ograniczona, jednak będzie pewnie wystarczająca do tego, żeby zabezpieczyć posadzkę przed dyfuzją pary wodnej od góry.

Inny sposobem na tę wilgoć też już opisałem. Należy szczelną wannę wykonać ze spadkiem do niewielkiej studzienki zbiorczej.
Na hydroizolacji ułożyć warstwę drenującą, np. folię kubełkową, żwir płukany, specjalne maty drenujące. Na to dopiero styropian.
W ten sposób woda, która będzie zbierała się na hydroizolacji będzie mogła spłynąć do studzienki, skąd można ją okresowo usunąć.

----------


## agraf

Jeśli już mówimy o cenach to tak sobie policzyłem cenę gipsu, który należałoby dosypać do perlitu i albo ja mam ciężki poranek i jakieś zaćmienie umysłu i wszystko źle liczę albo ten gips z lekka podraża całą inwestycję.
Bo liczę 8 worków gipsu budowlanego na 1 m3 perlitu, więc na moje 22 m2 izolacji potrzebuję 8workówx22 czyli 176 worków gipsu licząc ok.15 zł/worek to wychodzi kwotą 2640 zł.

----------


## autorus

Się trochę pogubiłem. Ile chcesz dać perlitu na 1m3? Bo gipsu doczytałem ze 8 worków.

ok, doczytałem na 1m3 perlitu 8 worków gipsu.

----------


## autorus

> Inny sposobem na tę wilgoć też już opisałem. Należy szczelną wannę wykonać ze spadkiem do niewielkiej studzienki zbiorczej.
> Na hydroizolacji ułożyć warstwę drenującą, np. folię kubełkową, żwir płukany, specjalne maty drenujące. Na to dopiero styropian.
> W ten sposób woda, która będzie zbierała się na hydroizolacji będzie mogła spłynąć do studzienki, skąd można ją okresowo usunąć.


Ja sobie tego technicznie nie wyobrażam. Mam ok 20 pomieszczeń. Takich wanien bedzie sporo.

----------


## HenoK

> Ja sobie tego technicznie nie wyobrażam. Mam ok 20 pomieszczeń. Takich wanien bedzie sporo.


 Bez przesady. Masz właściwie 2 kopuły. Jaki problem wykonać taką studzienkę drenażową w środku kopuły?

----------


## Kolombek

> Dobrze to opisałeś. Trzeba tylko dodać, że przez warstwy posadzki cały czas będzie zachodziła dyfuzja pary wodnej z pomieszczenia (prawie zawsze ciśnienie cząstkowe pary wodnej w pomieszczeniu będzie wyższe niż to w chłodniejszym styropianie, a żadna paroizolacja nie jest idealna). Spowoduje to stałe powiększanie ilości wody pod styropianem i w jego dolnej warstwie.
> Wystarczy, że rocznie będzie przybywało 0,1mm wody (co oznacza dyfuzje na poziomie 0,3g/m2/dobę), a po 20 latach będzie to już 2cm.


Chciałeś chyba napisać 1mm rocznie. Ja tu widze wielki spisek producentów styropianu. Na całym świecie są przecież rozbierane, przerabiane i remontowane domy a lobby producentów styropianu skrzętnie ukrywa pokłady wody zbierające się pod styropianem. W sumie to może i lepiej. Ponoć wody pitnej jest coraz mniej, więc może pod styropianem są światowe rezerwy wody na cięzkie chwile  :big grin:  A tak na poważnie to sądze, że ciężko jest przewidzieć co tak naprawdę dzieje się pod tym styropianem i tylko metoda Macajewa może potwierdzić co się tak naprawde dzieje. Nie jestem budowlańcem ale jest Tu napewno wielu na forum, może ktoś ma zdjęcia z jakiejś takiej rozbiórki z wodą i styropianem? Chciałem wykonać eksperymet Adama ze styropianem. Niestety miałem dość ograniczone pole manewru. Posiadałem kilka płyt styropianu EPS Aqua takiego niebieskiego, wziąłem go mokrego (po ulewie) zaniosłem do domu, położyłem bezpośrednio na chudziaka (nawet połaczyłem na zakładke płyty) a on skubany po kilku dniach wysechł na pieprz. I ani na nim a ni pod nim wilgoci nie ma. Hmm... To może żadnych folii czy pap nie kłaść?

----------


## autorus

ok, wysechł. Ale teraz stanówmy się gdzie ta wilgoć się podzieje jeśli już całość poskładamy, styropian przykryjemy folią i na to zalejemy wylewną. ? Ano na folii od środka, po czym się skropli.

----------


## Kolombek

Nie jestem budowlańcem. Przy budowaniu mojego domku, wszelkie pracę zlecam ekipom. Czytam forum, aby wiedzieć jak rozmawiać z budowlańcami i czego od nich wymagać. Nie wiem bardzo wielu rzeczy, np. czy ma styropian się kladzie folie a później wylewa czy nie. Wydaje mi się jednak, że powszechnie stosowane rozwiązanie nie może być tak złe jak to w tym wątku się przedstawia. Z tego co napisał pan Adam, niestety nie pisze on w krótkich żołnierskich słowach, problem polega na tym, że aktualnie mamy dużo wyższe temperatury powietrza niż temperatura gruntu/chudziaka i dlatego będzie się para skrapłała/woda spływała pod pod styropianem. Chce wierzyć też, że jeżeli temperatury będą zbliżony to tradycyjna wylewska nie dość, że nie odda wody pod styropian a wręcz wyciągnie tą wilgoć przy wiązaniu. Henok poszedł jeszcze krok dalej i stwierdził, że co by nie robić (przy tradycyjnym podejściu) to i tak będzie się zbierać 2 cm wody/20 lat a niby jest to wersja optymistyczna. Czyli może byc i więcej. I stąd moja prośba pół żartem - pół serio o zdjęcia z rozbiórek, bo takiej tafli wody nie da się, nie zauważyć.

----------


## autorus

jestem za tylko nie mam czego rozbierać  :sad:

----------


## HenoK

> I stąd moja prośba pół żartem - pół serio o zdjęcia z rozbiórek, bo takiej tafli wody nie da się, nie zauważyć.


20 lat temu mało kto dawał w posadzce na gruncie więcej jak 5cm styropianu.
Konsekwencją tego były spore straty do gruntu, ale też ... ciepły grunt pod budynkiem. 
Przy znacznie lepszej izolacji cieplnej posadzki na gruncie pojawia się zjawisko, o którym pisał Adam (zresztą nie tylko on).
To co proponuje Adam, to właściwie nie wylewka, tylko raczej "zasypka", czyli sucha izolacja z perlitu z dodatkiem gipsu. Jedynie wierzchnia jej warstwa po potraktowaniu wodą ulega związaniu. Gips w pozostałej części pełni rolę "osuszacza". Jednak wydajność tego osuszacza ma swoje granice.

Wodę pod izolacją zauważysz. Tą w izolacji możesz stwierdzić jedynie badając wilgotność izolacji. Najwięcej wody będzie w dolnych warstwach izolacji.
Gwarantuję Ci, że wilgoć znajdziesz praktycznie w każdej posadzce na gruncie z zastosowaną hydroizolacją.

----------


## Kolombek

Czyli - Gdy chce koniecznie położyć styropian, to najlepiej nic nie kłaść na chudziaka? Przy założeniu, że pod chudziakiem jest sucho.

----------


## autorus

Raczej nie kłaść chudziaka w ogóle, jeśli poziom wód ci na to pozwala.

----------


## Kolombek

Ten wariant juz mnie nie interesuje  :big grin:

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

> Aga i Krzysiu 
> cena super, a jaki producent?


Nie wiem, jaki producent, sprzedawcę wyguglałam. Chyba mogę podać, to nie reklama  :smile: 
Firma "Anter" w Częstochowie, telefon: 509-518-329. Więcej danych nie mam.

Co myślicie o tym perlicie 100F?

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

> Cena dobra  Ja uważam ze jednak do ocieplenia fundamentów będę brał frakcje 180-200. Zauważcie ze im frakcja jest grubsza tym współczynnik mniejszy. Jednak mi zależy aby było cieplutko.


Wyczytałam w necie, że na ocieplenie lepiej brać frakcje mniejsze: 100, maksymalnie 150. 180-200 jest dobre do perlitobetonu zamiast piasku i żwiru.

----------


## michal_mlody

Aga i Krzysiu
Wydaje mi się, że producent to Bełchatów, a ten 100f to perlit filtracyjny. Wejdź na stronę producenta w Bełchatowie tam to jest opisane

----------


## michal_mlody

Czytając jeszcze raz prawie cały wątek doszedłem do wniosku, że nie opłaca się robić hydroizolacji posadzki na gruncie (styropian jako termoizolacja).
Staranność ekip robiących taką izolacje u klienta jest w tym wypadku wadą :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Według materiałów które otrzymałem z firmy handlującej perlitem jako warstwę stykającą z gruntem/chudziakiem należy zastosować Perlit EP-180 hydrofobizowany (nie nasiąka wodą) bez dodatków. Na to wylewka. Cena w mojej okolicy to 290 netto za m3

----------


## HenoK

> Czyli - Gdy chce koniecznie położyć styropian, to najlepiej nic nie kłaść na chudziaka? Przy założeniu, że pod chudziakiem jest sucho.


Dokładnie tak  :smile: .

----------


## autorus

> Według materiałów które otrzymałem z firmy handlującej perlitem jako warstwę stykającą z gruntem/chudziakiem należy zastosować Perlit EP-180 hydrofobizowany (nie nasiąka wodą) bez dodatków. Na to wylewka. Cena w mojej okolicy to 290 netto za m3


Strasznie drogo   :sad:

----------


## makow11

> Inny sposobem na tę wilgoć też już opisałem. Należy szczelną wannę wykonać ze spadkiem do niewielkiej studzienki zbiorczej.
> Na hydroizolacji ułożyć warstwę drenującą, np. folię kubełkową, żwir płukany, specjalne maty drenujące. Na to dopiero styropian.
> W ten sposób woda, która będzie zbierała się na hydroizolacji będzie mogła spłynąć do studzienki, skąd można ją okresowo usunąć.


 Pomysł ciekawy ,ale czy nie będzie problemu z wykonaniem takiego czterostronnego spadku? Spadek pewnie powinien być minimalny ,a umiejscowienie go w niecentralnej części budynku jeszcze utrudni sprawę. 
Dodam rysunek ,żeby było łatwiej



Czy wykonanie czegoś takiego nie będzie problemem dla przeciętnego budowlańca?

----------


## HenoK

> Czy wykonanie czegoś takiego nie będzie problemem dla przeciętnego budowlańca?


Skala tego problemu jest podobna jak wykonanie szczelnej hydroizolacji w tej "wannie". Jeżeli z hydroizolacją sobie poradzi, to z takim spadkiem także.

----------


## owp

A czy można przedziurawić chudziak ? Tzn. porobić małe otwory na wylot (do warstwy piasku) w miejscach gdzie teraz zbiera się woda (podczas deszczu) ? Czy ktoś przetestował ten system perlitowy - czy to wytrzyma 100 lat ?

----------


## Kolombek

> Originally Posted by Kolombek
> 
> Czyli - Gdy chce koniecznie położyć styropian, to najlepiej nic nie kłaść na chudziaka? Przy założeniu, że pod chudziakiem jest sucho.
>  Dokładnie tak .


Wiesz mr. HenoK - burzysz mój budowlany światopogląd  :mad:

----------


## makow11

> Skala tego problemu jest podobna jak wykonanie szczelnej hydroizolacji w tej "wannie". Jeżeli z hydroizolacją sobie poradzi, to z takim spadkiem także.


I w tym problem ,nie wiem czy sobie poradzi .Opinie o fachowcach otrzymujemy od osób ,które z reguły budują tradycyjnie,no może dołożą więcej styropianu,więc do końca nie mamy pewności - dlatego ocieplenia domu nikomu nie zlecę, natomiast chudziaka muszę , stąd pytanie o stopień trudności tej "rynny"



> Czy ktoś przetestował ten system perlitowy - czy to wytrzyma 100 lat ?


Sto lat to pewnie beton komórkowy nie wytrzyma ,ja jednak widzę inny problem -jak ubić taką mieszankę ,żeby w przyszłości nie siadła pod grubą wylewką i czy podczas ubijania gips nie opadnie na dół?

----------


## gkeb

Dla zainteresowanych perlitem podsyłam link do ciekawego artykułu: http://www.e-izolacje.pl/a/4431,perl...lna-izolacja/1 Na drugiej stronie dostępne są proporcje do wykonania perlitobetonu wraz z parametrami. Szkoda, że nie ma czegoś takiego dla mieszanki perlit+gips.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

> Aga i Krzysiu
> Wydaje mi się, że producent to Bełchatów, a ten 100f to perlit filtracyjny. Wejdź na stronę producenta w Bełchatowie tam to jest opisane


Wiem, że to perlit filtracyjny, tyle, że gościu, do którego dzwoniłam (namiary podałam powyżej) twierdził, że na termoizolację zamiast styropianu pod wylewkę nadaje się perlit klasy 100 i 150. Klasa 180 i 200 nadaje się jako zamiennik kruszywa do ciepłego betonu (ciekawe, czy można go zastosować jako wylewkę pod kominek i bufor, chyba tak). Powiedział jeszcze, że pod wylewkę spokojnie można dać właśnie perlit filtracyjny, który jest sporo tańszy. 
Usiłuję zweryfikować te rewelacje, bo nie mam zamiaru być królikiem doświadczalnym  :smile:

----------


## zorba-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOK12...eature=related  :stir the pot:

----------


## autorus

Zawodowo  :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

Jakiś ciemny ten perlit

----------


## adam_mk

"czy to wytrzyma 100 lat ? "

Ja uważam, że dużo dłużej.

Problem termoizolacji i wody podciąganej z gruntu jest tak stary jak budownictwo.
Kiedyś jednak budowano wyłącznie tam, gdzie sama natura utrudniała wyłażenie wody z głębi ziemi na trawnik.
Dziś buduje się tam, gdzie udało się działkę kupić.
Rodzą się więc nowe wyzwania i nowe rozwiązania.
Najlepszym jednak sposobem, jak mi się wydaje, jest - pomyśleć i nie kłócić się z Naturą.
Ona ma czas i zawsze "zrobi swoje".

Bieda w tym, że budujący zwykle wszelkie materiały znają z lady sklepowej...
Takie śliczne, czyściutkie, zapakowane... i ... suche!
No to im się wydaje, że one takie są NAPRAWDĘ.
Ten, kto chce je sprzedać robi wiele badań pokazujących, co taki materiał "umie" dobrego.
Zwykle - na stole laboratoryjnym.
Potem na pudle, worku czy innym big-bagu jest malutki nadruk - stosować w suchym miejscu, nie wystawiać na słońce czy trzymać poziomo...
A w realnym życiu nie zawsze się tak da...
Tak wiec stosowanie najlepszych materiałów często bywa najgorszym rozwiązaniem!
 :Lol: 

Co do ciśnienia cząsteczkowego pary wodnej we wnętrzach, "oddychania" ścian czy podłóg i związanych z tym zagrożeń - to od panowania nad nimi jest WENTYLACJA.
Temat równie szeroki i bogaty jak termoizolowanie budynku.

CAŁY dom trzeba sobie po prostu DOBRZE zbudować.
Od piwnic po strych i dach.

A jak już sobie kto co zbuduje, to zaczyna się zabawa w strumienie energii przepływające przez dom i... kieszeń.

Adam M.

----------


## Tai

> adamie nic dodać 
> Z racji gliniastego gruntu, woda to mój wróg nr 1. Bardzo ciałem keramzyt, ale musiałby być impregnowany. I temat na wycenie się zakończył.


Witam.
Nie wiem skad ma Pan takie informacje dot. keramzytu, z tego co mi wiadomo - NIE IMPREGNUJE keramzytu. Impregnacja to nic innego jak "podsuszanie" do odpowiedniej wilgotnosci. Keramzyt lezy w silosie, a nie pod chmurka, to wszystko. Takie info uzyskalem od przedstawiciela jednej z firm. Sam zroblem podloge na keramzycie w zeszlym roku. Z uwagi na mala ilosc bralem zwykly i podsuszalem go rozgarniajac na kostce brukowej przed domem. Z moich obserwacji wynika, iz nie ciagnie zbyt duzo wilgoci, a jesli nawet to tylko powierzchniowo - rownie szybko ja oddaje  przy wyzszej temperaturze.

----------


## adam_mk

Albo źle zrozumiałem wypowiedź, albo czytam jakieś co najmniej dziwne rzeczy...
Keramzyt to glina w kulkach i wypalana. (no, tak ogólnie).

Z wikipedii...
Keramzyt - lekkie kruszywo budowlane, wypalane z gliny ilastej w temperaturze ok. 1150°C. Do produkcji używa się glin pęczniejących. Po wstępnym rozdrobnieniu i uplastycznieniu materiał kieruje się do pieców obrotowych. W procesie wypalania uzyskuje się materiał w kształcie okrągłych lub owalnych brył o zróżnicowanych frakcjach. Glina podczas spiekania znacznie powiększa swoją objętość. Każda z porowatych wewnątrz "kulek" pokryta jest twardą osłoną ceramiczną. Materiał po sortowaniu dostępny jest w następujących frakcjach:

    keramzyt frakcja - 0-4 mm ciężar objętościowy - 425-575 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja - 2–4 mm - 332–449 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja - 4–8 mm - 280–380 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja - 4–10 mm - 270–370 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja - 8–20 mm - 230–310 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja - 10–20 mm - 230–310 kg/m³

Otrzymane kruszywo należy do materiałów niepalnych, obojętnych chemicznie, odpornych na wodę, działanie pleśni, grzybów i gryzoni. Posiada dobre parametry izolacji cieplnej. Używany jest do produkcji lekkich betonów, zapraw ciepłochronnych, wyrobu pustaków ściennych i stropowych oraz innych elementów wielko- i drobnowymiarowych (prefabrykowane domy keramzytowe), jako materiał izolacyjny (izolacje cieplne) i wykonywania drenaży. W budownictwie stosowany od początku XX wieku. Używany jest także poza budownictwem, w takich dziedzinach jak: np. geotechnika, radiestezja, ogrodnictwo. W ogrodnictwie stosowany jako podstawa w uprawie hydroponicznej. *Znakomicie zatrzymuje wilgoć.* Bardzo często stosowany przy hodowli roślin owadożernych.

Ma zalety i ma wady!
Trzeba go stosować tam, gdzie potrafi pokazać swe zalety a nie wady.

Dla mnie - to taki MAKROPERLIT o dość smętnych parametrach.
Takie warstwy powinny być niekapilarne i nienasiąkliwe, lub suche kładzione w szczelnej "wannie".

Adam M.

----------


## michal_mlody

Adamie
 a masz jakieś dojście do taniego perlitu i jakiego producenta? Jeśli to nie tajemnica to proszę o kilka słów.
Koło mnie koleś sprzedaje z PerlitPolska w workach ale trochę drogo, pewnie luzem trochę taniej będzie.

----------


## Gluverth

Mam mały problem
Od chudziaki jaki mam do gotowej posadzki jaka będzie zostało mi 9cm
Jakie są cudowne środki lub jaki najlepszy, aby uzyskać przy tak cienkiej warstwie w miarę dobre ocieplenie domu od podłoża ? 
Wszędzie radzą dać styropian 20 cm a mi ledwie 5 cm wejdzie.

----------


## autorus

No ,kiszka   :sad:  teraz to będzie drożej kosztowało. Poszukaj może płyt z hydrożelu czy jak to się tam nazywa. Ale jak pisałem teraz to tanio to już nie będzie.

----------


## malux20

przeczytałem znowu 17 stron.

rozumiem że  muszę wykonać chudziak  na który   musze założyć  papę sbs a na to  perlit mieszany łopatką ręcznie   
pamiętać żeby  rurki cwu nie leżały na chudziaku-faktycznie ludzie  szaleją potem z cyrkulacją.

mam mały problem ściany wewnętrzne  fundamentu mam wysmarowane masą kauczukową icopala.   i nie wiem czy tą folię  da się do tej masy dokleić.

czytałem  Adama - zrozumiałem że chudziak    możnaby zastąpić perlitem no ale z drugiej strony  papę do czegoś trzeba dokleić.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie doczytałeś!!!

Chudziak jest po to, aby dało się łazić PO TWARDYM we wnętrzach przy dalszej robocie.
Trudno się szczelnie papę kładzie na piasku, zwłaszcza słabo zagęszczonym.
Perlit to termoizolacja PONAD chudziakiem - zamiast styropianu!

Jak zdecydujesz się na perlit i zechce Ci się go pomieszać na sucho mechanicznie to opowiedz nam potem jak poszło!
Ale jak pominiesz "te słowa" to nic nie powiesz, o czym wiem!
DLATEGO łopatką, spokojnie, skutecznie...
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Gluverth
Masz przesrane na całej linii!
Albo... zrobisz dalej i będą spore koszty stałe, bo termoizolacji wejdzie tyle co nic...
Albo... wsadzisz tam aerożel i koszt będzie naprawdę spory, ale będzie dobrze teraz i potem...
Albo... skujesz tego chudziaka, wkopiesz się w to, co nawiozłeś, zrobisz nowego, niżej i roboty będzie sporo a i koszta jakieś też...

Można tez wpuścić spychacz i zacząć od nowa...
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Rozmawiałem z moim kolegą budowlańcem i on by to skuł.

Może ktoś napisać jaki jest koszt tego aerożelu czy jak to się tam nazywa i może jakiś link?

----------


## malux20

a może  zrobić  to wszystko perlitem hydrofobozowanym[ :tongue: ] odpada chudziak i papa
to może cena tego perlitu 300 zł  nie jest tragiczna

----------


## Raźny

http://www.aerogels.pl/

To jak się nie mylę główny importer do kraju nad Wisłą. 

Z moich informacji wynika, że 95 zł za 1m2, mata o grubości 5mm. 
Druga opcja 10mm 165 zł za 1m2. Ceny raczej... brutto ale nie pamiętam na 100%.
Lambda 0,014 W/m2K

Jest hydrofobowy ale paroprzepuszczalny.

Jest wersja, która takiej pary nie przepuszcza. Cryogel się zwie.

----------


## adam_mk

Fajnie...
Ze dwie warstwy by trzeba położyć.
To ze 2 cm raptem.
Te pozostałe trzy można wypełnić choćby suchym piaskiem.
Cena wyjdzie 330zł/m2 + transport + robota.
Do 4 setek dojść może...
Pokoik 5 x 4 wyjdzie od 6600 do 8000 zł. Zależnie od tego, jak licząc.

Chyba bym to skuł i robił porządnie od nowa.

Adam M.

----------


## Raźny

Jako, że zastanawiam się co z tym mostkiem cieplnym na styku fundamentów i ścian nad ziemia postanowiłem podjąć próbę policzenia o co tyle hałasu. Czyli to co zaintrygowało mnie w jednej z wypowiedzi Adama_mk z innym użytkownikiem. Napisał. Cyferki proszę podać ile tego ciepła ucieka. Ktoś napisał, że to wartość jaką niesie za sobą kilkukrotne otworzenie drzwi zewnętrznych do domu domyślam się, że wtedy kiedy w środku jest cieplej niż na zewnątrz. Dlatego spróbuję policzyć niepoliczalne  :big grin: 

I tak zakładam posadowienie domu „fundamentem tradycyjny” znaczy się nie płyta.
Stahlton (taka firma co produkuje pustaki cokołowe) podaje na swojej stronie „…W części cokołowej obiektów budowlanych, w których nie podjęto kroków mających na celu odizolowanie muru od stropu lub przyziemia mamy do czynienia ze zjawiskiem przerwania osłony izolacyjnej budynku w rejonie styku ściany zewnętrznej i stropu nad piwnicą. Na wskutek tego powstaje mostek cieplny w kierunku pionowym (w którym pustaki ścienne charakteryzują się współczynnikiem przewodności cieplnej λ=1,0 W/mK )…”
Przyjmuję za tym źródłem, że mamy w pionie ucieczkę właśnie lambda = 1.0 W/m*K Bo jak rozumiem zbadali to jakoś laboratoryjnie. 
Skoro wiemy ile nam ucieka Watów to policzmy ile mamy powierzchni przez, które te Waty uciekają. Załóżmy, że powierzchnia ścian fundamentowych to 4 ściany zewnętrzne 1 biegnąca przez środek od ściany do ściany. Załóżmy, że obrys budynku to 8m szerokości i 10m długości. Co przy założeniu, że ściany fundamentowe i ściany nad ziemia mają szerokość 0,24m da nam powierzchnię: 
2 x 8m = 16m x 0,24m = 3,84m2
3 x 10m = 30m x 0,24m = 7,2m2
7,2 + 3,8 = 11m2
Czyli powierzchnia, przez którą ucieka nam ciepło to 11m2
Czyli, że 11m2 x 1.0 W/m*K da nam ucieczkę 11 W/m*K przez 365 dni w roku.
Do czego to porównać… może ktoś wie i dalej policzy ile zł ucieka nam w ciągu roku?

Ta sama firma podaje na swojej stronie, że sprowadzenie ocieplenia 0,5mb cokołu w grunt nie daje nam procentowo nic. Przy założeniu -15*C na zewnątrz i + 20*C w środku.
Zewnętrzne ocieplenie do poziomu ławy, czy też granicy przemarzania, da nam już 45% skuteczności izolacji.
Zastosowanie ich pustaków z warstwą ocieplenia 0,5mb da nam 70% skuteczności zabiegów izolacyjnych. Zgodnie z grafiką na ich stronie.
To oznacza, że zastosowanie pustaków ich produkcji da nam o 25% lepsze efekty niż ich brak? Zakładając pozostawanie pionowego ocieplenia.

Informacje zaczerpnięte z:
http://www.stahlton.com.pl/index.php...=82&Itemid=222

A gdyby tak na te 11m2 położyć taką warstwę 20mm tej maty aerożelowej?

----------


## zorba-

:welcome: A może ten perlit bym zastąpił tym aerożelem ,bo to najbardziej termo- i hydrofobowy materiał na rynku z lambdą 0,014 ,dając grubość 10mm (1cm) . łatwy w montażu ,porównując cenę perlitu i aero. może nie byłby takie droższe rozwiązanie. :wink:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a może  zrobić  to wszystko perlitem hydrofobozowanym[] odpada chudziak i papa
> to może cena tego perlitu 300 zł  nie jest tragiczna


 300 netto
Współczynnik przenikania 0,05. To z Cieszyna.

----------


## malux20

wczoraj odbyłem długą rozmowę  z technologiem z cieszyna.
najbardziej mi się podoba wersja  że nie robię chudziaka  tylko nasypuję perlit  hydrocośtam  na to kładę  folię budowlaną  i siatkę zbrojeniową a następnie to wszystko ubijam .
jest też druga wersja  ale dla mnie bardziej zakręcona.
 pozornie 300 zł za metr  perlitu to drogo  ale chudziak plus styropian też kosztują.
facet zwrócił mi uwagę , że perlit pod obciążeniem  będzie się  wzmacniał, w przeciwieństwie  do styropianu..

tak przy okazji rozmawiałem z technologiem  termoorganiki  stwierdził że kwestia wykraplania na chudziaku to kwestia pomijalna.

----------


## malux20

facet od styropianu stwierdził że folię warto dać i na chudziaka  i pod niego.

na chudziaka będę kładł  folię  o grubości 1mm- stosowana na drogach , basenach  , dudowy mostów . w nazwie pvc  griltexa.



czy położenie folii pod i na chudziaka ma jakieś minusy?

----------


## nysander

to tak w kwestii podsumowania wątku i potwierdzenia, że zrozumiałem technologię Adama.

zalożenie: ogrzewanie podłogowe wykończenie panele lub płytki.

warstwy od góry

- panele/płytki
- mata kartonowa/klej do płytek
- wylewka z rurkami CO ok 7 cm
- perlit z gipsem w proporcji 10 workow perlitu na 1 worek gipsu - 20 cm
- papa termozgrzewalna (musi byc SBS czy zwykla wystarczy?) w formie wanny zgrzana do szczytu scianek fundamentowych.
- chudziak
- ubity dobrze grunt piasek ziemia whatever?

rozsypany perlit z gipsem ubijamy na gesto ubijakiem mechanicznym czy tylko wysypujemy wyrownujemy i zalewamy woda?

----------


## HenoK

> facet od styropianu stwierdził że folię warto dać i na chudziaka  i pod niego.


A nie dodał, że warto jeszcze dać folię pod styropianem i nad nim, a na wszelki wypadek jeszcze jedną warstwę folii na wylewką?
W końcu : FOLII W DOMU NIGDY NIE JEST ZA WIELE  :wink: .

----------


## malux20

Henok  coś czuję że masz ubaw ze mnie :wink: 
no ale co o tym  myślisz ?

----------


## HenoK

> Henok  coś czuję że masz ubaw ze mnie
> no ale co o tym  myślisz ?


Nie chciałbym się powtarzać. W tym samym wątku już o tym pisałem :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4820194
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4816829
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4816779
Tu natomiast odpowiadałem na Twoje wcześniejsze wątpliwości :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4805362

W skrócie : zastosowanie folii pod chudziakiem nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia dla inwestora, ma natomiast duże znaczenie dla sprzedawcy folii  :smile: .

----------


## malux20

pod chudziaka nie dawać folii tylko na niego, na to izolacja  .
jeśli już wydawać pieniądze  to czy warto położyć na tego chudziaka podwujnie folię[ może wtedy zacznie się robić gnój.
czy warto chudziaka  zalać  betonem z dodatkami utrudniającymi  przejście wilkgoci? nawet nie wiem dokładnie czy jest coś takiego

----------


## autorus

kolega adam ostatnio tłumaczył, ze jednym z rozwiązań jest szczelna wanna, kolega Henok podał rozwiązanie spadków i spływu skroplonej wilgoci. W żadnym z tych sposobów nie ma mowy o foli na chudziaka, i tez na ewentualny styropian. Ja bym sie nad tym przynajmniej zastanowił. Na końcu i tak zrobisz jak będziesz chciał.

----------


## malux20

ja akurat za kierownika  mam powiatowego inspektora n. budowlan. - twierdzi że różne rzeczy widział niemiłych  przy papie.
zamiast folii 0,2-0,3 daję 1 mm  taką uzywaną do wykonywania uszczelnień stacji benzynowych.
chłopacy z griltexa  przyobiecali mi przygotowanie płacht na rozmiar pomieszczeń plus taśmy butylowe do łączeń z folią fund.

papa na sbsie  i tak jest najlepsza ja już tego nie zrobię niestety.

----------


## adam_mk

Postaram się oględnie....
"papa na sbsie i tak jest najlepsza..."
Pod pomidory?!
"ja akurat za kierownika mam powiatowego inspektora n. budowlan. - twierdzi że..."
Gada sporo.... 
WIE co gada?!

Zawsze twierdziłem - MYŚLEĆ! To nie boli!

Adam M.

----------


## nysander

chyba w toku rozważań umknął mój post http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4839606 czy mógłbym prosić o komentarz do niego Adama lub innego użytkownika?

----------


## autorus

1.  nie można perlitu ubijać, bo to kulki szklane, zaraz ci popękają, tylko wyrównać i delikatnie zalać.
2. Papa sbs , z tego co czytałem niekoniecznie, ,może byc zwykła papa, lepik byle dokładnie.

Autorus





> to tak w kwestii podsumowania wątku i potwierdzenia, że zrozumiałem technologię Adama.
> 
> zalożenie: ogrzewanie podłogowe wykończenie panele lub płytki.
> 
> warstwy od góry
> 
> - panele/płytki
> - mata kartonowa/klej do płytek
> - wylewka z rurkami CO ok 7 cm
> ...

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Jutro mam zamawiać perlit. Jak w końcu ma być jako termoizolacja? Jak nadrobniejszy, czy gubszy? kusi mnie ten filtracyjny za stówkę, ale czy się nadaje? Czasu mi zostało niewiele do namysłu.

----------


## malux20

producenci perlitu każą ubijać  .
 mówią także że podciąga wilgoć na podobnej zasadzie jak styropian.
nie róbcie sobie jaj ze mnie  - folia się nadaję czy nie?
czy tylko i wyłącznie papa.

----------


## nysander

folia zanim przykryjesz ja perlitem bedzie jak sitko po 2 przejsciach w ta i spowrotem wiec jak dla mnie nie ma sensu.

----------


## malux20

no akurat sitko  nietrudno sobie wyobrazić.
folia o grubości 1mm  będzie takim samym sitem jak ta 0,2mm?

----------


## nysander

być może nie ale zauważ, że sama papa jest warstwą izolującą od wilgoci, po co więc stosować 2 warstwy izolacji spelniajacej te same funkcje? to jak kryc wg mnie dach papa a pozniej folia, wiekszego sensu nie ma jesli opapowany dobrze.

zaznaczam ze moge sie mylic budowal dopiero bede  :big grin:  wiec niech ktos potwierdzi moje slowa albo zdementuje.

----------


## malux20

akurat folia  byłaby jedna , ale o grubości 1mm

----------


## nysander

chodzilo mi o przyklad:

folia + folia
papa + folia - jedno i drugie dublowanie warstwy hydroizolacyjnej wiec skoro papa to niepotrzebnie folia wg mnie.

----------


## malux20

no w sumie tak - ale  z wodą  to lepiej przesadzić.

----------


## nysander

zrób drenaż opaskowy który obniży poziom wód gruntowych i odsunie je od budynku

----------


## cruz

A wie ktoś może gdzie na śląsku można kupić perlit na worki (100 lub 125 litrów), wujek google nie za bardzo sobie radzi.

----------


## adam_mk

Słabo go podpytałeś...
Może niech Ci podrzuci tych, co perlit znaleźli?
Do nich zagadasz....
Filtracyjny też dobry, ale... drobniejszy!
Są konsekwencje!
PRACA TYLKO W DZIEŃ BEZWIETRZNY!
 :Lol: 
Pyli dużo bardziej.
Innych złych skutków nie ma.
Dobre są - bo tańszy.
Adam M.

----------


## M***ki

10 worków perlitu 1 gipsu  , jeśli dobrze rozumiem chodzi tu o proporcje objętości 10:1  :big grin:  Perlit znam z innych zastosowań kominkowych /  ale ubijanie to jest raczej możliwe jako lekkie uklepywanie dużą pacą .

----------


## michal_mlody

Ja doczytałem worek na worek

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrze doczytałeś. 
Zwykle, jak ma być "strong" i "perfect" to worek (125litrów - 12 kg) na worek (20kg -15 litrów).
Można dać mniej ale i mniej twarde będzie pod butem...


UWAGA!!!
Jak warstwa do zasypania jest bardzo znaczna ( 20cm i podobnie) to MOŻNA mieszaninę gipsowo-perlitową "strong" dawać tylko jako warstwę wierzchnią. Tak 5-8cm.
Koszt lepszy do strawienia...
W głębi tej zasypki i tak jest sucho, choćbyśmy wściekle dużo tej wody wlali na wierzch.
TAM (głęboko) gips jest "na wszelki wypadek".
Adam M.

----------


## orko

No proszę niby najlepsze ocieplenie bo styropian jest be ale jednak gips "na wszelki wypadek"
Ja tam wolę swój styropian.

----------


## apola9

Witam! prosze o fachową porade
Dom lata 50-te, z cegły, niepodpiwniczony,ocieplony. Rozebrałam podłogi w dwóch pokojach. Zdjełam parkiet dębowy 22mm i deski sosnowe 32 i 28mm w dobrym stanie oprócz uszkodzeń spowodowanych rozbiórką. To co było zbędne usunełam i zostały legary  7 x 15-29cm postawione na cegłach z klinami między, z wgłębieniami na powierzchni/ Od suchego piasku do pow. legarów jest ok.30cm. Równo z piaskiem widoczna izolacja pozioma, szczątkowa.W ścianach zewnętrznych otwory wentylacyjne. Teraz trzeba to ułożyć z powrotem i tu oczekuje pomocy. Jakie powinnam zastosować warstwy hydro,termoizolacyjne? Nie chce lać betonu z racji czasu schnięcia ale myszek też nie lubie.Prosze, doradzcie laikowi.

----------


## grzecho01

Witam,
Kupiłem perlit EP150 i tynk perlitowy w Bełchatowie. Mam zamiar wykonać wylewki perlitowe oraz tynki zewnętrzne. 
Czy znacie może jakieś dobre ekipy w tym temacie? 
Do wylania 80 m2 a do tynkowania ok 200 m2  :smile: 
PS. Domek jest w woj. opolskim.

----------


## adam_mk

Wolno woleć. To wolny kraj!
Doczytaj to załapiesz o co mi chodzi.
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

apola9
Co chcesz osiągnąć?
CZEMU to zerwałaś? PO CO?

Miałaś podłogę wentylowaną (zgodnie ze sztuką).
Zmieniasz na inny rodzaj...
To trzeba zrobić poprawnie, żeby nie popsuć tego, co działało dobrze.
Adam M.

----------


## apola9

> apola9
> Co chcesz osiągnąć?
> CZEMU to zerwałaś? PO CO?
> 
> Miałaś podłogę wentylowaną (zgodnie ze sztuką).
> Zmieniasz na inny rodzaj...
> To trzeba zrobić poprawnie, żeby nie popsuć tego, co działało dobrze.
> Adam M.


Masz racje Adamie, to, że było zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką potwierdza stan desek i legarów. Rozbiórka spowodowana była zapadaniem się podłogi ( cegły usuneły się z pod legarów i przeszkadzał mi brzydki zapach ( myszki i cała reszta). Co chce osiągnąć?,  stabilną, ciepłą drewnianą podłoge, niedużym kosztem nakładów finansowych.

----------


## apola9

- i pozbyć sie "nieproszonych gości".

    apola

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Czytam, czytam i tylko głupieję. Czy szczelna wanna z papy zawsze być musi? Mam papę na fundamentach na górnym poziomie płyty betonowej (mąż zaszalał i zamiast chudziaka jest 15 cm betonu B20 z włóknami). Według projektu na chudziaku należy położyć papę i połączyć ją z papą z fundamentów. Budowa na terenie ujęcia wody - z tego powodu nie wydano mi zgody na oczyszczalnię ścieków. Poziom wód gruntowych jest prawdopodobnie poniżej 3m - na jesieni wykopaliśmy dół pod szambo i przez całą zimę i wiosnę nawet nie było kropli wody na dnie poza zalegającym śniegiem. 
Teraz zaczęłam się zastanawiać, czy dawać tą papę, czy nie lepiej, jak wilgoć jakakolwiek się zbierze w perlicie i wylewce wsiąknie sobie w beton i dalej do gruntu?

Adamie_mk, czy tak będzie dobrze zrobiona podłoga na gruncie:
- grunt rodzimy, piasek, pospółka (już jest)
- płyta betonowa 15cm (już jest)
- papa izolacyjna połączona z izolacją poziomą fundamentów wywinięta na ściany (dawać tą papę czy nie??)
- perlit 100F (filtracyjny) z gipsem budowlanym (w proporcjach worek na worek) 12 cm
- rurki ogrzewania podłogowego na listwach MAXL Slat 2000 (w jakich odstępach muszą być listwy?), ewentualnie na siatce lub na listwach tynkowych
- wylewka 7 cm

----------


## zen211

Witam,
Przeczytałem cały temat, i mam pytanie do Was forumowiczów. Chciałbym zrobić tak:
na ubitą ziemie i żwir w górnej części położyć 5cm styropianu, na to wylać chudy beton 8-10cm, na to papa - połączona z papą ze ścian fundamentowych, później 5cm styropianu i wylewka właściwa. Zastanawiam sie czy dawać folie lub jakieś lepiki między którąś z tych warstw...Wiem, że znajda sie tacy którzy skrytykują mój pomysł (i dobrze) tylko krytykujcie kreatywnie, bo chce sie czegos mądrego dowiedziec. Pytanko czy jeśli na ubity żwir poloże bezpośredni styropian czy cos sie bedzie z nim złego działo?lub czy to bedzie w ogole stabilne. MR. Henok podejmował ten temat ale bardzo delikatnie...wiec prosze o rozszerzenie. czy wylewając chudziaka daje sie dylatacje przy scianach bocznych. Styropianu nie powinno sie klasc na pape tak?wiec czym go odzielic od papy najlepiej? Prosze doradzcie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzecho01

> Witam,
> Kupiłem perlit EP150 i tynk perlitowy w Bełchatowie. Mam zamiar wykonać wylewki perlitowe oraz tynki zewnętrzne. 
> Czy znacie może jakieś dobre ekipy w tym temacie? 
> Do wylania 80 m2 a do tynkowania ok 200 m2 
> PS. Domek jest w woj. opolskim.


Nikt nie zna naprawdę żadnych ekip i każdy robi sobie wszystko sam?

----------


## adam_mk

Ja zwykle robię sobie co mi potrzeba sam. "Tymi ręcami".
Puki co, nie jestem Krezusem...
Tak mi wychodzi najlepiej - bo działa dobrze. Nie zawsze jest szybko... (doba jest zbyt krótka, a generatora "czasu ujemnego" jeszcze nie dopracowałem  :Lol:  ).

apola9
Rozumiem.
apola, Aga
Zobaczcie co się dzieje za oknem w tym roku...
A są też wody roztopowe...
Co z tego, ze te "podtrawnikowe" są na 3mppt ?
Tych, co na wierzchu też starczy, aby ściana się dobrze "napiła"...
Przy budowie/remoncie domu warto zadbać, aby tego nie robiła ani ściana ani podłoga!
TERAZ się da!

Jak jest izolacja pozioma pod ścianami to dobrze.
Jak nie ma sprawnej  - zrobić, odtworzyć, poprawić!!!
Dom ma postać z 50 latek bez żadnego grubszego remontu!

Ileż ta papa kosztuje przy koszcie budowy domu?
A w kółko czytam, że do wścieku celujecie w dom jak najmniej energożerny!
JEŻELI to jest prawda prawdziwa TO dawać tę papę i robić SUCHĄ termoizolację na niej.

zen211
Opracowujesz nową technologię?
JAKIE ma mieć ona zalety w porównaniu ze znanymi i sprawdzonymi dotąd?
Stosujesz mniemanologię zamiast wiedzy fachowej?
PO CO?
Zrozum!
Chcesz - to zrobisz! Będzie! (no, jakoś tam będzie).
PO CO pytasz o własną technologię?
TY nam wytłumacz gdzie są jej przewagi!
CZEMU akurat tak a nie inaczej?

W tym wątku masz z detalami jedno z możliwych podejść.
Pełne, kompletne i już zastosowane w wielu miejscach.

WIEM, że są też inne. Też pełne i skuteczne.
Każde podejście ma nieco inaczej położony akcent na zalety.
Jedno jest tańsze, inne prostsze w wykonaniu, jeszcze inne jest bardziej eko, bioeko albo bardziej niż normatywnie termoiozoluje...
Co kto woli, chce, lubi...
Wybór jest.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

toż to proste jak budowa cepa. Każda ekipa Ci to zrobi.

----------


## grzecho01

> toż to proste jak budowa cepa. Każda ekipa Ci to zrobi.


DLa większości ekip w moim rejonie to ten cep nie jest taki prosty-nigdy nie słyszeli o perlicie i boją się tego jak ognia. Miałem mieć wewnątrz tynki ciepłochronne i jedna ekipa której wydawało się że się zna tak to spierd...... że musiałem zrobić tynki cem-wap - dobrze że zabrali się akurat za garderobę. Mam dom z Porothermu 44 Profi i chcę dać te tynki na zewnątrz dlatego szukam, bo termin przydatności tych zapraw kończy się we grudniu.

----------


## autorus

ja to widziałem u kolegi adam_mk  :smile:  naprawdę jest proste   :smile: 

Moge napisać jeszcze raz  jak ja to widziałem  :smile:  10 wiaderek perlitu i na to 1 wiaderko  gipsu budowlanego. To zmieszać dokładnie i już. Potem tylko polać woda i koniec.

----------


## grzecho01

" Ja zwykle robię sobie co mi potrzeba sam. "Tymi ręcami".
Puki co, nie jestem Krezusem...
Tak mi wychodzi najlepiej - bo działa dobrze. Nie zawsze jest szybko... (doba jest zbyt krótka, a generatora "czasu ujemnego" jeszcze nie dopracowałem )."

To może skusisz się na wylewki 80m2 u mnie- jestem z pogranicza opolskiego i śląskiego :big grin:

----------


## grzecho01

To też się piszę na taki pokaz. Tylko że ja chcę zrobić wylewkę na piętrze.

----------


## apola9

-------------------
Adamie, czyli na piasek:
- papa wywinięta na ściany ?, jaka będzie dobra?
- suchy perlit ( bez gipsu?), jaka frakcja i jaka grubość warstwy?, czy inna termoizolacja?
- co pod legary i czy je zabezpieczyć jakimś drewnochronem?, czy legary mocować do podłoża (jak?) i dać między pape? ( będą napewno kliny /nierówne legary/
- na legary deski, jeżeli będą kiepskie to na nie parkiet. Jak mocować deski a jak do nich parkiet?
- czyli jak rozumiem powinnam zaakceptować te biegające pod podłogą i nie tylko, maleństwa. Nie ma na nie jakiegoś sposobu? Ktoś na forum pisał o wapnie palonym, czy to by pomogło?
Dziękuje Adamie za pomoc, podłogi czekają...
apola

----------


## adam_mk

apola9

Wywalę łopatą kawę na ławę...

Podłoga to funkcja!
Tu - funkcja na gruncie.
Ma za zadanie dać twarde, stabilne i trwałe w czasie podparcie wszystkiemu, co na niej postawisz i wszystkiemu, co *po niej* łazi.
TYLKO TYLE!
Ale...
Ludziska mają fanaberie, bo im się XXI wiek zrobił i luksusów się zachciewa!!!
Chcieli by, aby nie nosiła i nie generowała dźwięków, jak co spadnie albo po nocy jaki człek głodny pęta się w kierunku lodówki...
Chcieli by dodatkowo, aby ziąb od niej za gołe platfusy nie łapał (w tą noc czarną w drodze do lodówy).
Chcieli by, żeby była ładna, oko cieszyła...
Chcieli by, żeby pod nią nie buszowało żadne życie sublokatorskie a nie planowane, nie zapraszane, gryzoniowe a wonne...
Chcieli by, żeby nie mnożyła kosztów koniecznych dla utrzymania domu - czyli była możliwie termoizolacyjna.

Technologii wykonania takiej podłogi, jak pisałem, jest wiele, choć nie wszystkie idealnie wszystkie wymagania spełniają...
Tu rozważamy, moim zdaniem, bardzo skuteczne i dość tanie rozwiązanie tego problemu.
W TWOIM PRZYPADKU należałoby zmienić kompletnie technologię wykonania podłogi!
MIAŁAŚ wentylowaną (w domu z wentylacją naturalną - piece w pomieszczeniach lub grawitacyjną - kaloryfery), co BYŁO częścią systemu wentylacji domu!
Bardzo dobrą, sprawdzoną metodą!
TERAZ TO PSUJESZ!!!
TĘ funkcję (poprawnej wentylacji WNĘTRZ) MUSISZ odtworzyć!
No, jeżeli chcesz zrobić systemowe zmiany w tej podłodze dla znacznej poprawy jej innych parametrów!

Wywal te legary w diabły!
Zostanie dziura a dookoła ściany.
OBEJRZYJ JE UWAŻNIE.
Powinny mieć izolację poziomą murów w postaci warstwy smoły lub papy smołowej w ścianach, nieco ponad ziemią (a pod podłogą dotychczasową).
Jak tego nie ma - trzeba zrobić coś, co ją odtworzy.
Injekcje, podcinanie i blacha, albo olać i powiedzieć - będzie co ma być! Najwyżej za 5 lat wpuścimy spychacz...
Chociaż stoją po 100 lat domy, co tego nie mają.... Tyle, że zwykle ich ściany są zimne! W kącie przy podłodze lubi się grzybek pojawiać i wygląda takie czarne zza mebli...
Pozornie - technologie kosmiczne, ale robota raczej siłowa i upierdliwa a nie kosmiczna...
(ale to osobna bajka i o innej księżniczce)
To co jest pod poziomem planowanej podłogi wyrównujesz grabiami (zwykle piaskowata pospółka) i sprowadzasz do właściwego poziomu. Czasem trzeba dorzucić jakiego piachu a czasem wybrać.
Metodą "siania ręcznego" dość solidnie posypujesz tak wyrównaną podłogę cementem. Można wapnem a potem cementem. (wapno zabije zapachy jak są).
Znowu grabie do łapy i zagrabiasz po wierzchu mieszając z tym piaskiem/pospółką.
Wąż ogrodowy z sitkiem na końcu i solidnie zraszasz tę szaroburą masę, co po grabieniu powstała.
CZEKASZ z 3 dni.
Powstanie tam twarda warstwa, po której da się chodzić (byle nie w szpilkach!!!).
CZEKASZ aż wyschnie.
Masz chudziaka.
Smołujesz go przy ścianach "z wiadra" jakim bituminem (no, smołą do dachów) i rozkładasz najprostszą papę, jaką uda się kupić. Papa na zakład sklejana tym czarnym z wiadra.
Masz wannę wodochronną.

WRACASZ do początku wątku i czytasz receptę na sasypkę perlitową.
Jak ma być gruba (ze 20cm) to sypiesz perlit prosto z wora do około 3/4 planowanej grubości.
1/4 ponad tym wysypanym dajesz z gipsem i rosisz wodą, żeby powstała twarda "skóra" na której zrobisz resztę prac.
UWAGA!!!
W tej 1/4 MOŻNA (ale nie jest to konieczne a tylko wygodne) zatopić "na równo" jakie listwy drewniane, do których umocujesz (gwoździe, wkręty) pokrycie.
Jak panele - to listwy są zbędne.

Jak dechy, co je zerwałaś są zdrowe, to....
Obcęgi w dłoń i WYJĄĆ WSZYSTKIE GWOŹDZIE!!!
Dechy takie to "calówki". Grube, solidne, nośne i solidnie podeschnięte przez te dziesięciolecia.
MOŻNA (jak tak planuję u siebie) wpuścić je w wyrówniarkę (popularnie - heblarka) a potem w grubościówkę (inna heblarka) i dostaniesz pokrycie podłogowe, że świat nie widział!!!
NIE BĘDZIE już grube, nośne ALE NIE MUSI, jak będzie podparte na każdym cm2.
MOŻNA zejść do około 15mm grubości (tyle ślicznego w tych wydeptanych i ohydnych jest na pewno!)
Każdy stolarz może (bo ma czym - frez) skubnąć brzeg takiej dechy, aby była na pióro-wpust, felc, zakład - co poprawia wygląd pokrycia.
Układasz te deseczki na podłodze i mocujesz (lub nie, bo podłoga pływająca) do tych listew w perlicie.
Masz podłogę litą, hydro i termoizolowaną, suchą, BARDZO dźwiękochłonną i śliczną - ciepłą, drewnianą, tyle, że SUROWĄ!
Tu - decyzja!
Zostawić jak jest i szorować szarym mydłem co sezon...
Olejować....(ponawiasz co jakiś czas, ale efekt śliczny)
Woskować (polecam woski pszczele na rozpuszczalniku) - dostaniesz atmosferę i "nutę" zapachową "domu babci, pamiętaną z dzieciństwa".
Malować jakim lakierem czy innym mazidłem...
(są osobne wątki o tych sprawach)

POTEM BIERZ SIĘ ZA WENTYLACJĘ!!! KONIECZNIE!!!

Głównie pot, płacz i trud a nie koszt... Ale taką masz budę...
Adam M.

----------


## apola9

cyt: Głównie pot, płacz i trud a nie koszt... Ale taką masz budę...
Adam M.

 ale to moja buda i musze o nią dbać i o pieska który również w niej mieszka.

Adamie, dla mnie jesteś WIELKI!

- a ja naprawde chciałam tylko złożyć "do kupy" to co rozebrałam, no ale skoro już rozebrałam to myśle; przydałoby sie   troche ocieplić i pozbyć "gości" 
 A Ty postawiłeś przede mna nie lada wyzwanie.
Wszystko rozumiem ale nie wszystko pojmuje
- wapno palone czy zwykłe?
- poziom piasku dochodzi do izolacji poziomej, to dobrze czy za wysoko?
- wanna: nie połącze papy z izolacją poziomą bo jest szczątkowa, czy moge wywinąć pape na ściane do wysokości padłogi?
- polać cement z piaskiem obficie, tzn: woda ma "stać" na nim?
- zrosić mieszanke p.-gipsową, napisz mi proporcje czy obrazowo ile tej wody, żeby to się związało porządnie albo żebym     nie zrobiła papki ( to chyba b.istotne, przecież to podwaliny podłogi) no i mój "grunt" pod stopami
Pewnie masz serdecznie dość naszych pytań, wątpliwości, ale pomyśl; pytają czyli cenią Twoje wypowiedzi.
Odnośnie desek i parkietu to gwozdzie już usunięte, deski są na pióro i wpust, z jednego pokoju gr.32mm a z drugiego 28mm ( troszke będe musiała dokupic,przy zdejmowaniu uszkodziły sie).
oj, zrobiło sie ciut pózno, pora spać.

cyt: Masz podłogę litą, hydro i termoizolowaną, suchą, BARDZO dźwiękochłonną i śliczną - ciepłą, drewnianą, tyle, że SUROWĄ! 
Adam M.

                                                                        - będe miała piekny sen!-

Pozdrawiam.
Dobranoc. Pola

----------


## apola9

ps. zaczynam mieć wątpliwości czy ten robiony chałupniczą metodą chudziak i ta wylewka perlitowo-gipsowa będzie dobrym fundamentem pod podłoge, jaką wytrzymałość na ścisk może mieć taka wylewka?  sorry...
Pola

----------


## michal_mlody

Po moich doświadczeniach w wiaderku wynika, że taka izolacja perlitowo gipsowa ma większą wytrzymałość na ściskanie niż najlepszy styropian na podłogę. Mała próbka ale zawsze jakaś :smile:  Adam o tym pisał. Przeczytaj jeszcze raz uważnie ten wątek.

----------


## autorus

lada moment będę wyciągał próbkę wiec jak się uda to zrobię relację zdjęciową. Ogólnie górna warstwa jest twarda.

----------


## apola9

Witam!
 - no tak, dla mnie to nie jest kwestia styropian czy perlit z gipsem jako ocieplenie, ja na tym chce położyć deski ( bez dodatkowej wylewki betonowej)  dlatego mam wątpliwości czy to wystarczająco twarde podłoże.
Pola

----------


## autorus

A niby czemu nie? W szpilkach to bym po perlicie nie chodził ale w buciorkach a i owszem  :smile:  A deski to przecież siła rozłoży się na duża powierzchnię. Choć ja i tak bym wylał beton choćby 5cm.

----------


## apola9

- ja też bym wylała gdyby nie zalezało mi na czasie

----------


## apola9

- czy ktoś na tym forum ma wylewke perlitowo-gipsową bezpośrednio pod pokryciem podłogowym?
Pola

----------


## adam_mk

"- wapno palone czy zwykłe?"
TAŃSZE!
Jak bardzo "capi" to raczej palone (samo się zgasi i zabije aromaty).
"- poziom piasku dochodzi do izolacji poziomej, to dobrze czy za wysoko?"
To bardzo dobrze!
TAM trzeba tę hydroizolację stworzyć!
"- wanna: nie połącze papy z izolacją poziomą bo jest szczątkowa, czy moge wywinąć pape na ściane do wysokości padłogi?"
Połączysz jak omażesz tym czarnym ścianę i wywiniesz papę tak, jak proponujesz.
Dobrze to wykombinowałaś.
"- polać cement z piaskiem obficie, tzn: woda ma "stać" na nim?"
BETON robisz! Nie w betoniarce tylko wprost na miejscu (jak robili całe dziesięciolecia , gdy betoniarek nie mieli!).
Im mniej wody tym beton mocniejszy.
Ma być dobrze wilgotne, ale nie bagno.
"- zrosić mieszanke p.-gipsową, napisz mi proporcje czy obrazowo ile tej wody, żeby to się związało porządnie albo żebym nie zrobiła papki ( to chyba b.istotne, przecież to podwaliny podłogi) no i mój "grunt" pod stopami"
TU lejesz tę mgłę wodną dotąd, aż nie zobaczysz kałuży.
Po chwili kałuża zniknie i to jest "TO".
Chcesz mieć pewność, ze dobrze, to po 30 minutach dotknij dłonią.
Ma być lekko letnie. Gips wiążąc wodę wydziela ciepło...
Następnego dnia będzie twarde tak, ze da się po tym chodzić i robić inne roboty konieczne.
Doschnie na gotowo  po kilku następnych dniach.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"- czy ktoś na tym forum ma wylewke perlitowo-gipsową bezpośrednio pod pokryciem podłogowym?"
Tego nie wiem, bo płytę grzewczą podłogową na tym zwykle wylewali. Taką z zatopionymi rurkami do grzania chałupy.

Pod panele dają tekturę, żeby podeprzeć każdy centymetr i wyciszyć ten bębenek.
Perlit jest lepszy!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Choć ja i tak bym wylał beton choćby 5cm. "
 :Lol: 
Ludzie małej wiary!
Kasy macie za wiele?
Czasu też?
Eksperyment zajmuje dobę i da się zrobić za mniej jak 10zł (koszt wraz z zakupem wiaderka w markecie).
Beton pod pokrycie podłogowe wiąże 28 dni a schnie dłużej!
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Mi jeszcze Adam zwrócił uwagę ze w tym perlicie można puścić rurki do cw   :smile:  No bo gdzie im będzie lepiej i cieplej  :smile:  Tylko trzeba wymyślić jakieś podpórki żeby bezpośrednio na chudziaku nie leżały.

----------


## adam_mk

Podpierasz klockami, cegłami czy tym, co pod ręką leży.
W trakcie zasypywania sukcesywnie usuwasz i wyrzucasz za siebie....
Adam M.

----------


## Raźny

*Autorus, michal_mlody*


A może by tak tą zastygniętą próbkę perlito-gipsu, zabrać do najbliższej betoniarni i dać na prasę aby sprawdzić ile to ma wytrzymałości? To zajmie tylko chwile. Koszt prawdopodobnie pomijalny. W zamian Wasze nicki wpiszą się w historię forum w alej sław, które realnie wpłynęły na świadomość i światopogląd przyszłych budujących!  :cool: 

Sumując. Badania i oględziny organoleptyczne przeprowadzone niewiele innym powiedzą. A cyferki przemienią każdego niewiernego Tomasza...  :big grin:

----------


## autorus

Dziś wyciągnąłem próbkę która miała symulować podłogę. Grubość próbki 10cm. Średnica rury w której była próbka 20cm.

Oczekiwałem ze :
- z góry będzie warstwa kilku cm stwardniała.
- pod nią będzie warstwa całkowicie sucha
- na samym dole ponieważ woda się przelewała wiec tez będzie skorka twarda

Otrzymałem:
- warstwa jednorodna na całej wysokości próbki. 
- skórka z dołu
- brak suchego perlitu w środku próbki

Konkluzja:
- eksperyment się nie udał
- niestety nie wiem czemu
-  być może należy zwiększyć grubość próbki?


* No i jednak źle zinterpretowałem wyniki, pogadałem z chemikiem domowym czyli moją zoną po farmacji klinicznej  * 

1. z góry jest twarda skorupka 
2. w środku próbki jest sucho ale nie tak że idealnie bo to nie możliwe. Środek ma możliwość absorpcji jeszcze dużej ilości wody
3. na dole skorupka jak pisałem wcześniej.

----------


## Raźny

Czy cała próbka była wymieszana z gipsem?
Jaki perlit?

Nie zostało Ci jeszcze tego perlitu trochę aby zrobić jeszcze jedną próbkę pod prasę w "laboratorium" betoniarni? Chyba każda, która daje certyfikat zgodności korzysta z takiego przyrządu do badania wytrzymałości swoich bloczków betonowych do fundamentów. Chodzi mi o wytrzymałość na ściskanie. Jak bardzo się nadaje pod podłogę na gruncie  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Czekam na perlit, ale przyjedzie dopiero w następnym tygodniu. Do zabawy był jak pamiętam perlit 150. 

A czy ty chcesz dawać na to bezpośrednio podłogę bez betonu? bo jak dasz beton to te badania nie mają sensu. Inaczej jak bezpośrednio na to podłoga   :smile:

----------


## lesz

mam pytanie do Adama jako perlit-speca  :smile: 
moje warunki glebowe 0-30cm humus, 30-110 piasek drobny/średni, 110-200 piasek drobny lekkie domieszki, do 3 piasek drobny, potem glina piaszcz. do 5
woda na 1,4-1,5 ale może podejść wiosną do ok 1m (=bez piwnicy)

dom z pod. użytkowym, ogrz. podłogowe, piec gz, reku, ocieplenie 20cm ściany, 25 dach, kwestia ile na podłogi...
 w projekcie mam warstwy od góry podłogi:
płytki cer. 1,5
gładź bet. 7,5 (z rurkami)
styro 8
folia
podbeton B10 - 10cm
podsypka piaskowa 40cm
(ławy od 80 do 40, pod nimi 10cm chudego)

czy widziałbyś sensowne danie perlitu zamiast styro? w warstwie ok 25cm - jak wtedy mocować rurki do podłogówki? a może 20 cm perlit, na to 5 cm styro by się prosto je mocowało? Czekam tez na próby wytrzymałościowe perlitu - ścianki działowe chciałbym z silki 12 - dla akustyki i akumulacji ciepła
pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Może trochę pomogę, ja ma zamiar dać 30cm perlitu  :smile:  I nie widzę problemu w mocowaniu rurek  :smile:  Wydaje mi się ze na perlicie będzie łatgwiej bo to jedna powierzchnia a nie łażenie po płytach które się gibają   :smile: 

A tutaj trochę fotek z perlitem w roli głównej.

http://forum.sergiel.pl/index.php?op...&limitstart=90

----------


## Raźny

W moich warunkach gruntowych rozważam obecnie trzy opcję.

1 -  Na pospółce od razu dać warstwę 25 - może 30cm perlito-gipsu. Na to warstwa hydroizolacji i na tym układać rurki od podłogówki wodnej podpięte do przeciwskurczowego zbrojenia fi3mm, oczka max. 25x25cm zalane betonem. Terakota, parkiet w zależności od funkcji pomieszczenia. 


2 - Na pospółce hydroizolacja, 25 może 30cm perlito-gipsu. Rurki od podłogówki wodnej podpięte do przeciwskurczowego zbrojenia fi3mm, oczka max. 25x25cm zalane betonem. Terakota, parkiet w zależności od funkcji pomieszczenia. 

3 - Wykonać zgodnie z projektem. Beton 10cm zatarty na gładko, zagruntować wodą wodociągową, hydro i paroizolacja ASFREDOL, styropian XPS 25cm, ochronna folia PE z wywinięciem i sklejeniem na zakład, wylewka betonowa zbrojona przeciwskurczowo, zatarta na gładko 5cm. okładzina wykończeniowa. 

Powierzchnia skromne 82,6m2

Zasilane niskotemperaturowo nie powinno szkodzić. 

Woda gruntowa jest około 1,8 pod termoizolacją i wyżej nie ma fizycznej możliwości aby dojść. Zagraża mi tylko kapilarne podciąganie wody oraz wody opadowe na zewnątrz budynku.

Tak myślę, że Adam może mieć rację. Jeśli wytrzymałość i termoizolacje perlito-gipsu jest wystarczająca. Skoro nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać? Za wodne styropiany albo XPS? 

Dodajmy łatwe składowanie, brak żmudnego docinania i układania wokół instalacji podpodłogowych styropianów. 

Wymieszać, wysypać, wyrównać, wylać wodę, iść odpocząć  :big grin: 

Tylko najpierw czekam na cyferki...  :big grin:  Pewnie zachęcony Waszymi próbami też zrobię takie doświadczenie. Ja mam o tyle dobrze, że ta praca w przyszłym roku mnie czeka. I mam nadzieję przeczytać o efektach realizacji innych.

----------


## orko

skoro nie umiecie poradzić sobie z wodą opadową i robicie tzw hydrowanny to może odrazu celujcie w dom na wodzie zacumujecie przy brzegu i żadna woda wam nie straszna.

----------


## lesz

> Może trochę pomogę, ja ma zamiar dać 30cm perlitu  I nie widzę problemu w mocowaniu rurek  Wydaje mi się ze na perlicie będzie łatgwiej bo to jedna powierzchnia a nie łażenie po płytach które się gibają  
> http://forum.sergiel.pl/index.php?op...&limitstart=90


tylko jak je mocować? konieczna siatka albo coś :/ i potem jak mocować rurki do tej siatki? wiązać? a do styro z trackerem to idzie samemu (lub lepiej w 2 osoby) prosto i szybko zamocować. 5cm styro dobrze docięte nie powinno się wiele gibać  :wink:  dlatego rozważam to jako alternatywę

perlit wygląda zdecydowanie lepiej od strony kosztowej i lambdy (patrzę na jego wytrzymałości - od 0,5mpa do 6mpa wg. proporcji,  EPS200 ma 115kpa do 150 kpa na zgniatanie = 0,1-0,15mpa jak coś nie przekręcam) ale zastanawiam się nad późniejszą prostotą robienia instalacji podł  :smile: 




> skoro nie umiecie poradzić sobie z wodą opadową i robicie tzw hydrowanny to może odrazu celujcie w dom na wodzie zacumujecie przy brzegu i żadna woda wam nie straszna.


bez urazy, ale co ten post tutaj wnosi? nabijanie postów? pokazanie swojej fachowej wiedzy? czy po prostu burac...  :smile:  użytkownika?

----------


## adam_mk

A może by tak trochę bardziej merytorycznie a nie sarkastycznie?!

Czemu od razu wanna...
- A czemu nie? ILE kosztuje wiaderko smoły i trochę papy?
A rozwiązanie jest totalne i ostateczne. Nie zostawia żadnych szans przypadkowi.
Spróbuj sobie tak zrobić dla wypełnienia styropianowego!
Zgaśnie i zniknie!
DLATEGO  ten sposób zarzucono. WIEKI CAŁE tak właśnie budowano, puki się styropian nie pojawił...
To patent na wodę z tradycją ponad 2500 letnią.

Raźny
PO CO Ci ten test na twardość?
Porównasz z testem twardości styropianu układanego na zakładkę?
Sam se pomacać i ocenić "tymi ręcami" nie umiesz?
Będziesz też porównywał z testem tektury na zgniatanie?
Bo tekturę kładzie się pod panele...od lat...

Rozważamy materiał termoizolacyjny wypełnieniowy a nie konstrukcyjny!
MOGĘ Ci zrobić, jak chcesz, materiał konstrukcyjny o wysokiej wytrzymałości mechanicznej z tego perlitu.
ON wytrzyma sporo!
A TY wytrzymasz jego cenę?
(wątpię, bo trzeba by do epoksydów się odwołać, i nie tylko)
Po jaką cholerę w normalnym domu robicie podłogę z parametrami podłogi magazynu wysokiego składowania i pod wózki widłowe?


Na razie mamy ledwie 20 stron wątku...
JUŻ ZACZYNAMY GONIĆ ZA WŁASNYM OGONEM!
CZEMU nie czytacie od początku, starannie i ze zrozumieniem?

lesz
Masz zaprojektowane NORMALNIE (czyli fatalnie, źle i błędnie).
Większość tak ma! (dlatego ten wątek!)

Raźny
Brak zadania domowego!
Nie czytałeś od początku!
Nie napisałbyś tego, co napisałeś.

"1 - Na pospółce od razu dać warstwę 25 - może 30cm perlito-gipsu. Na to warstwa hydroizolacji i na tym układać rurki od podłogówki wodnej podpięte do przeciwskurczowego zbrojenia fi3mm, oczka max. 25x25cm zalane betonem. Terakota, parkiet w zależności od funkcji pomieszczenia."

"Woda gruntowa jest około 1,8 pod termoizolacją i wyżej nie ma fizycznej możliwości aby dojść. Zagraża mi tylko kapilarne podciąganie wody oraz wody opadowe na zewnątrz budynku."

Oraz błędy własne i błędy metody ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie....

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

> a do styro z trackerem to idzie samemu (lub lepiej w 2 osoby) prosto i szybko zamocować. 5cm styro dobrze docięte nie powinno się wiele gibać  dlatego rozważam to jako alternatywę


Kolego ty nie rozumiesz, to jest takie same jak styro. Tylko w jednej płycie i z tą zaletą ze pod wody ma nie być. Nic się nie zmienia w twoich planach. 
poza tym:
1. możesz mieć skopanego chudziaka, np nierówny i juz problemy, bo styro będzie leżeć nierówno.
A z perlitem to cię nie obchodzi wyrównasz choćbyś miał tam fale Dunaju  :smile:  Takie samo poziomowanie   :smile: 

W ostateczności umówmy się ze to jest inne styro, w końcu możemy, skoro jesteś przywiązany do tego słowa   :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Zrozumiałem, że chodzi mu o to , żeby prosto i szybko!
Tyle, że my tu rozmawiamy o tym - jak  zrobić tę funkcję tanio, poprawnie, skutecznie, trwale, zgodnie z fizyką zachodzących tam procesów.
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Jak tylko perlit dotrze zaraz robię następny test i wrzucam do netu. Może to będzie jutro a może dopiero we wrotek  :smile: 

Tym razem warstwa będzie grubsza co najmniej 20cm i większa powierzchniowo, odraz dopilnuję żeby od dołu nie brało wody  :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

orko
Z wodą opadową można sobie bardzo łatwo poradzić tylko trzeba mieć gdzie ją odprowadzić!

----------


## lesz

nie wiem szczerze, jaką strukturę ma perlit - na zdjęciach od Autorusa już coś widać ,ale nic nie pomacam  :smile:  jakie twarde, czy idzie w to wbić (wpierw opanowuje podstawy, potem też pewnie zrobię próbę jak inni na 1-2 workach).
nie ukrywam - częściowe lenistwo skłania mnie do styro - jeżeli perlit jest podobny, czytaj można toto szpilkować jak normalną podłogówkę tym lepiej - moje założenie było, iż to zdecydowanie twardsza powierzchnia będzie i mocowania rur ogrzewania podłogowego tam nie wkłuje=konieczne siatki=konieczne trudniejsze mocowanie. Jak się da jak w styro - to wręcz genialnie  :smile:  0 problemów

Adam:
szczerze przebijam się przez ten wątek i jak byłoby możliwie poprawnie w kolejnymi warstwami? czy wanna na chudziaku to jedyne rozwiązanie?

Autorus - mógłbyś zrobić test z mocowaniem jak do podłogówki w jedną ze swoich próbek? czyli czy taką szpilę da się normalnie wbić, oraz czy się ona poprawnie trzyma?

----------


## adam_mk

Upierdliwie usiłujesz zepsuć podłogowe.
Twierdzisz, że lenistwo Cię zmusza do tego.
Rozumiem.
Co na to rodzina?
Będą mieszkali w tym baraku stawianym nogami, szybko, na opierdol - i latami płacili raty kredytu?
Zniosą to przez jakie dwa dziesięciolecia?
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"czy wanna na chudziaku to jedyne rozwiązanie?"

NIE!
To rozwiązanie, które daje największe korzyści.

Olej wannę, styro, chudziaka...
Zrób podłogowe na samym gruncie.
Też zadziała!
Zanim wystabilizujesz taki układ wpakujesz tam ogrom energii za którą zapłacisz, ale prawie nic robić nie trzeba!
Weź krąg PEXa i rozrzuć zwoje płasko "na jebał pies" po podłodze.
Zalej byle czym i włącz ogrzewanie.
TEŻ zadziała.

Tyle, że da się lepiej!
ZNACZNIE lepiej!
Adam M.

----------


## lesz

czytam właśnie post o podłogówce pływającej z głową, część moich pytań ma tam odpowiedzi. wiec edycja posta  :smile:

----------


## grzecho01

Witam,
Właśnie chcę się zabrać do położenia izolacji z płyt PIR na podłodze na gruncie. Odchyłka poziomu podłogi to przeważnie 1 cm, max  2cm w niektórych miejscach.
Pytanie moje jest takie - chcę podsypać płyty w miejscach nierówności mieszanką drobnego perlitu z cementem. Nie wiem tylko czy podsypkę lepiej dawać pod czy też na folię budowlaną. Czy to w ogóle ma znaczenie?
Docelowo planuję ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Może ktoś potrafi coś doradzić w tej sprawie?

----------


## zen211

położyłem jedna warstwe papy na ścianach fundamentowych papa termozgrzewalna 0,52 cm, jest dosyć gruba w porównaniu z innymi papami i zastanawiam sie czy dawać na nia druga warstwe czy zosatwić jedna, aha i pierwsza wypuściłem poza ściany fundamentów to jak bym dawał druga to tez ja wypuszczac tak samo jak pierwsza? 
pozdro

----------


## adam_mk

grzecho01
Możesz jaśniej o tym poliuretanie?
Ile?
Za ile?
Po co?

zen211
Ponad 5mm hydroizolacji w jednej warstwie to za mało?
Co chcesz osiągnąć?

Adam M.

----------


## grzecho01

> grzecho01
> Możesz jaśniej o tym poliuretanie?
> Ile?
> Za ile?
> Po co?
> 
> Adam M.


Żeby zaoszczędzić na wysokości. Gdybym kiedyś wiedział tyle o perlicie to pewnie dałbym z 25cm tego perlitu z gipsem ale.... Mam płyty PIR i trochę nierówne podłoże. Wstępnie chciałem przed ułożeniem folii budowlanej wypoziomować cały chudziak czyli te 2 cm ale zastanawiam się czy przy takiej grubości perlit da radę- tzn czy nie popęka no i czy jest w ogóle sens. Do tego celu chciałem zastosować gotowe mieszanki perlit z cementem - lekki tynk perlitowy FORMAT. Zastanawiam się jednak czy nie położyć na chudziaku folii pe i nie podsypać suchego perlitu z cementem pod płyty tak żeby tylko nie klawiszowały przy wylewce. Wylewka chyba będzie anhydrytowa choć mam perlit luzem także ale niestety w mojej okolicy nikt nie chce się podjąć tego bo na hasło perlit robią oczy.To samo mam ze tynkami zewnętrznymi - nikt na tym nie robił tzn. na gotowych mieszankach perlitowych

----------


## surgi22

Podejrzewam że jeśli mówicmy o dwu warstwach papy to chodzi koledze o osiągniecie standartu polskich ,,autostrad " tj. 1 cm warstwy asfaltu  :cool: , lecz mogę się mylić.

----------


## [email protected]

a takie zagadnienie: mam 15-17 cm na podłoge na gruncie, chce zalozyc ogrzewanie podlogowe elektryczne.
Chcenie bedzie mialo sens jezeli uda mi sie dobrze odizolowac od podłoza. I tutaj kwestia redukuje sie do pytania:
Czy jak nasypie 12-14 cm perlitu to wystarczajaco bedzie on izolowal zeby ogrzewanie nie grzało kretów tylko wnetrze domu?
Czy w tych dajmy na to w ramach 3 cm ogrzeania podłogowego (z ulepszaczami i wloknem) nie walnąć dolem warstwy tej płyty zelowej co to super duper izoluje?
Oczywiscie tylko tam gdzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, tzn przy wejsciu, w holu. Reszte bym zrobil 12-14 cm perlitu z zatopionymi legarami i na to deski.
pomysł: czy przy cienkiej warstwie wylewki ogrzewania elektrycznego dorzucenie zbrojenia nad kablami nie poprawi rozprowadzenia ciepła po całej powierzchni i nie polepszy przez to mizernej pojemnosci cieplnej tej cienkiej warstewki?
Kurna mogłem zrobić sobie 20 cm na podłogę a nie 15...

----------


## autorus

No właśnie, szkoda ze tylko 15cm. 

Ale z tym tez sie przecież coś da zrobić.Wylewka musi mieć jakieś 5-8cm. Może aerożel? To w sumie to samo co perlit tylko mocno ściśnięte. Jakie ogrzewanie elektryczne?

----------


## [email protected]

jakie ogrzewanie elektryczne? noooo..... typowe  :smile:  prosze o pytanie pomocnicze  :smile: 
czytalem o tym aerozelu, czy to nie bedzie przerost formy?Przeznaczenie budynku jest od wiosny do jesieniu weenedowe - zimą kilka(nascie) razy. 
Pryznajmniej na razie. Natomiast jak doszedlem do wniosku ze "w razie W." czyli mieszkania całorocznego, poprawienie izolacji podlogowej bedzie upierdliwe i mysle jak by to teraz w miare najrozsądniej zrobic.

w wylewce perlitowej podoba mi się mozliwosc wtopienia legarow=bede mial kilka dodatkowych cm izolacji w porownaniu ze styropianem.
Tylko jak dobrze odizolowac podłogówke zeby nie grzac gryzoniom...za dużo.
prosze o komentarze.

----------


## [email protected]

o - chyba zabiłem wątek? albo wszyscy oddali sie grilowaniu na maksa w ten dlugi weekend. a ja jeszcze mam za surowo w stanie zeby jechac pogrilowac  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Masz miejsca w zupełności dość!
10cm termoizolacji + 5cm płyty podłogowej.
Przy elektrycznym grzaniu (boisz się mrozów w czasie, gdy Cię tam nie będzie?) nawet mniej na płytę wystarczy.

A jakie grube te płyty PIR masz?
Czym pokryte?

grzecho01
A słyszałeś, ze nie święci garnki lepią?
Co w tym trudnego?
Adam M.

----------


## [email protected]

o, dzieki za odzew. 
tak, boje sie mrozow, chce to ogrzewanie elektryczne w podlodze odpalac jak bedzie -20 zeby zlamac powietrze w srodku. A jak podgrzeje podloge w miare szybko to bedzie tez luksus w zimne dni zaraz po wejsciu do domku.
Nie mam jeszcze polozone nic oprocz tych 15 cm miejsca  :smile: . no i chęci no i kasy na materiał, bo na firme "od fundamentu do dachu" to juz nie.  :smile: 
To ogrzewanie fajnie zeby grzalo w miare szybko, widzialem w kastoramie demonstracyjną podloge, tam plytki byly przyklejone doslownie na 3 mm kleju i pod spodem druty. nie za cienko? dla mnie bomba = od spodu moglbym dac izolacji na maksa - od wierzchu cienko kleju i od razu plytki zeby szybko i bez zbytniej bezwladnosci grzalo.

no wiec zakladamy ze w tych 15-16 cm daje 13 cm perlotoizolacji a na wierzch, w 2-3 cm daje elektryczna podlogowke i plytki:
pare pytan:
1. czy 3-4 mm kleju jest ok czy nad matą grzewczą elektryczną koniecznie trzeba miec te 2-3 cm?
2. jezeli te 3-4 mm są ok, to czy w warstwie 3-4 mm kleju walnąć jakąś matę zeby wzmocnic ten cienki klej i zabezpieczyć przed pękaniem?
3. fugi cienkie lepsze bo mniejsze roznice w porownaniu do rozszerzalnosci plytki (prawda czy nie)
4. mozna kupic albo maty grzewcze albo drut w metrach. co lepiej?
5. czy zamiast papy na dno nie lepiej dac 2 warstwy folii? slyszalem opinie ze papa lubi przemakac mimo wszystko. a moze dac pape i na to folię zeby zagadnienie zaklepac na maksa? co to za roznica w kasie, a moze byc luks na lata?

----------


## dorkaS

Szanowny Adamie_mk!
Jak zwykle chyle głowę przed Twoją wiedzą. Natchnąłeś mnie  wiadomościami o perlicie. 

Ale mam zupełnie inne pytanie. Czy mógłbyś przybliżyć technikę budowania stropów wentylowanych? Ku potomności? 
Do dziś mam w pamięci Twoje opowieści na temat chłodni-lodówki znalezionej w pewnym dworze. Czysty łyk historii.

----------


## [email protected]

Droga Dorka S, a moze by tak założyć taki wątek a nie przyklepywać mojego pytania?

----------


## autorus

To może ja coś napisze bo interesowałem się matami i kablami grzewczymi przez ostatnie pół roku   :smile: 

1. jest ok.
2. maty są już na siatce która je wzmacnia. Nawet jakbyś chciała dołożyć to miejsca brak
3. tzn jakie cieńsze? Fugi muszą być na tyle grube aby spokojnie się dało za fugować i fuga doszła do samego kleju. Tłumaczył mi to glazurnik z Atlasu. 
4. zależy do czego i co się chce otrzymać. Jeśli akumulacja i gruba wylewka to kable, inaczej maty. 
5. Folia od razu się podziurawi, ja daję papę na 2 razy.  




> o, dzieki za odzew. 
> tak, boje sie mrozow, chce to ogrzewanie elektryczne w podlodze odpalac jak bedzie -20 zeby zlamac powietrze w srodku. A jak podgrzeje podloge w miare szybko to bedzie tez luksus w zimne dni zaraz po wejsciu do domku.
> Nie mam jeszcze polozone nic oprocz tych 15 cm miejsca . no i chęci no i kasy na materiał, bo na firme "od fundamentu do dachu" to juz nie. 
> To ogrzewanie fajnie zeby grzalo w miare szybko, widzialem w kastoramie demonstracyjną podloge, tam plytki byly przyklejone doslownie na 3 mm kleju i pod spodem druty. nie za cienko? dla mnie bomba = od spodu moglbym dac izolacji na maksa - od wierzchu cienko kleju i od razu plytki zeby szybko i bez zbytniej bezwladnosci grzalo.
> 
> no wiec zakladamy ze w tych 15-16 cm daje 13 cm perlotoizolacji a na wierzch, w 2-3 cm daje elektryczna podlogowke i plytki:
> pare pytan:
> 1. czy 3-4 mm kleju jest ok czy nad matą grzewczą elektryczną koniecznie trzeba miec te 2-3 cm?
> 2. jezeli te 3-4 mm są ok, to czy w warstwie 3-4 mm kleju walnąć jakąś matę zeby wzmocnic ten cienki klej i zabezpieczyć przed pękaniem?
> ...

----------


## [email protected]

Autorus, dzieki. To mi sie rozjaśniło, szczególnie po co kable a po co mata z kablami. Musze tylko sprawdzić czy kable nie wychodzą jakos super taniej niz mata.
W sumie nie najgorzej kombinowałem  :smile:  
Czyli daje wylewki perlitowej z betonem pod to ogrzewanie pod drzwi i jade z matą (albo kablami).

Zostaje mi tylko problem wyeliminowania mostka w postaci wylanego z płyty balkonu. Jak dam 15 od góry i 15 od dołu to razem z płytą bedzie 40 cm grubosci od czoła  :smile: . Chyba ze dam jakis super-duper typu XPS?

----------


## [email protected]

no patrzcie, 440W kabla 10W/m plus programator = 350 zeta, a 3m2 maty (ta sama moc)=600 zl.
Co takiego ma w sobie mata ze kosztuje 2x wiecej?

----------


## autorus

hm, prosta w układaniu  :smile:  ot 
Wystarczy trochę sie postarać już sie mniej płaci  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

no, mozna sobie za to nastepne 450 W położyć  :smile: 
Widziałem tez maty kładzone pod podłogą z desek - ciekawe... nie powyginają się one w cholere?

----------


## autorus

Nie powyginają się,  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

luks. dzieki.
A powracając do kabli: jak jest ze zbrojeniem, wzmacnianiem itp. 

Kombinuje tak: 
opcja 1: w górnej warstwie 12-13 albo nawet 14 cm perlitu zatopić siatki oczko 10x10, potem pod kablami matę - siatkę z włókna, na to kable, klej, płytki.
pytanie: czy nie bedzie grzania kretów? i czy jak dam 3-4mm kleju to nośność będzie wystarczająca i nie spęka jak ktoś nartami stuknie?

opcja 2 mi się jawi, wynika z troski o izolację takich 12-13 cm perlitu:
10 cm perlitu z siatką +5 cm xps + ogrzewanie elektryczne + płytki.
Pytanie o nośność: 3-4 mm kleju na 5 cm xps.

Głosowanie: kto za opcją 1 a kto za opcją 2 i dlaczego?
 :smile:

----------


## autorus

Ale co tych chcesz wzmacniać? i po co?

1. chudziak
2. papa
3. perlit z gipsem 14cm ( to już jest twarde)
4. kable lub mata
5. zatapiamy klejem.
6. płytki

----------


## adam_mk

dorkaS
Jest drobny problem...
Widzisz...
STROPÓW wentylowanych... nie robiono!
Podłoga na gruncie, wentylowana - TAK!
Był to i kawałek wentylacji i kawałek ogrzewania i kawałek ocieplenia - w jednym!

Stropy uszczelniano polepą!
Pełniła kilka ważnych funkcji.
Opisywałem polepę i jej funkcje gdzieś tu kilka razy...

Sprecyzuj - co Cię najbardziej interesuje.
Może wiem coś na temat i jakoś doradzę?
Stropy czy podłogi na gruncie?

(mam 108 letnie stropy drewniane do kompletnego remontu, to ostro grzebałem za sposobami - jak to zrobić DOBRZE.)

Adam M.

----------


## MKJMKJ

A czy taką mieszanką perlit + gips można ocieplić strop "trumne" na poziomej części, czy lepiej do tego celu użyć styropianu?

----------


## adam_mk

Na poziomej części - tak.
Z pochyłej zjedzie, ale...
Są też perlitobetony!
To perlit cement i woda.
Taki nie zjedzie a efekt podobny, tylko czekać trzeba dłużej aż zwiąże.
Adam M.

----------


## firewall

poczytuję sobie ten wątek i wrzuciłem ten sposób ocieplenia do programu cieplno-wilgotnościowego i wychodzi że taka przegroda pod względem wilgotnościowym nie wypada za dobrze.

----------


## o_c

Proszę mnie nie linczować za herezję, ale jakby tak dać na chudziaka ~15 cm proszku poliuretanowego od Pigeona, a na to z ~7-8 cm "gipso-perlitu" miałoby to szansę jakoś funkcjonować?

----------


## autorus

Perlit z gipsem na dole ma właśnie wiązać wilgoć jaka tam się by pojawiła. Konkretnie gips będzie wiązał .

----------


## firewall

Jak długo będzie gips wchłaniał wilgoć? Aż zwiąże całkowicie. A potem co? Obliczenia wykonałem dla swojego ukladu warstw.Być może macie inny i u was jest OK. Ale lepiej sprawdzić sobie takim programikiem aby nie mieć kłopotów.

----------


## o_c

> Jak długo będzie gips wchłaniał wilgoć? Aż zwiąże całkowicie. A potem co?


Jedyna wilgoć jaka tam powinna być to ta z węża ogrodowego, która zwiąże górną warstwę, a na szczelnej smołowo-papowej wannie nie ma prawa być wilgoci. No chyba, że u mnie ostatnio coś nie tak z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem i coś przeoczyłem...

----------


## autorus

Coś tam się pewnie znajdzie ale skoro i tak będzie wchłonięty przez gips to nie widzę problemu. Ja daje warstwę 30cm.

----------


## firewall

Przypomnę wam słowa :"żyjemy w hydrosferze".

----------


## adam_mk

Spróbuję jeszcze raz "ruszyć ten problem".

Żyjemy w hydrosferze!
Woda jest wszędzie!
Woda występuje w trzech stanach skupienia.
Aby gdzieś znalazła się w jakimś stanie muszą być spełnione odpowiednie warunki fizyczne: temperatura i ciśnienie.
Budując dom budujemy miejsce, gdzie wystąpią lub nie wystąpią określone warunki!
To my kreujemy te warunki w danej przestrzeni.
NIEWAŻNE, CZY WIEMY O TYM CZY NIE!!!
Prawa fizyki są obiektywne!

"Ale lepiej sprawdzić sobie takim programikiem aby nie mieć kłopotów. "

Prawie, że prawda, tylko... nieprawda!
Takie programy (przykład: OZC) powinny służyć raczej dla grubego oszacowania problemu.
NIGDY nie są dokładne i absolutnie uniwersalne!
Pisane są przez ludzi. Lepiej znających język programowania jak tajniki budowlanki.
Uwzględniają tylko skończoną ilość czynników warunkujących efekt (wynik) obliczeń.
Pomagają, to fakt, ale nie powinny być jedyną i ostateczną wyrocznią!!!
Co by się nie gadało - nie ma jak zdrowy rozsądek poparty jaką taką znajomością ogólnych prawideł rządzących tym światem.
A jak czegoś nie jesteśmy pewni - to można sobie zrobić doświadczenie.

Termodynamika (nauka o przepływie ciepła) jest dość ścisłą dziedziną, w której dość precyzyjnie odbadano - jak ono się przemieszcza, kiedy, gdzie, w czym...
Wystarczy zastosować znane z niej zasady i otrzymamy przewidywalne wyniki.
Albo woda się pojawi w stanie ciekłym (na podłodze, ścianie, pod styropianem, w murze, w wacie nad stropem) albo nie!

Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> Jedyna wilgoć jaka tam powinna być to ta z węża ogrodowego, która zwiąże górną warstwę, a na szczelnej smołowo-papowej wannie nie ma prawa być wilgoci. No chyba, że u mnie ostatnio coś nie tak z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem i coś przeoczyłem...


Przeoczyłeś wilgoć, która dostanie się tam z wnętrza domu. Powietrze o normalnej wilgotności względnej (np. 60%) w temperaturze pokojowej, przy temperaturze, która będzie pod dobrą izolacją cieplną położonej na chudym betonie (10-12 st.C) osiąga punkt rosy.

----------


## firewall

Otóż to. A "termodynamika i mechanika płynów" to była zmora, którą pamiętam do dzisiaj.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! Wygońcie mnie do właściwego wątku bo się zgubiłam albo jak ktos wie niech podpowie! Też chyba coś z izolacją wspólnego,bo przepisałam kiedyś tam z FM do mojego kajetu.
Cytat'' ok.40-50cm nad poziomem gruntu- wieniec z betonu keramzytowego. 
Szperałam w internecie i znalazlam tylko to. 
http://www.netweber.pl/keramzyt/prze...kkie.html#tab1

I nie wiem dalej jak to się robi, gdzie zamawia i w ogole czy jest sens. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## firewall

Najbardziej podoba mi się nasiąkliwość tego kermatyzobetonu.Nawet 33%. Czyli przy gęstości 1500kg/m3 wciągnąć może 0,5m3 wody na 1m3 betonu. Nieźle.

----------


## [email protected]

no własnie, ale jak osiągnie punkt rosy własnie w warstwie perlito-gipsu, to po jakims czasie związany zostanie caly ten gips, a potem punkt rosy wypadnie juz w "związanej" warstwie. Idąc dalej - zacznie wykraplac sie woda, która, hmmmm, bedzie próbowala wyparować do góry bo od dołu jest papa. Dobrze mysle?
Jezeli dobrze, to delikatna warstwa folii paroprzepuszczalnej ułożonej w kierunku przepuszczalności do wnętrz pomieszczenia problem by rozwiązała. albo moze nawet warstwa paroszczelna na tym perlito-gipsie?
Głosno mysle - mozna mnie głośno zrugać jak zboczyłem na manowce  :smile:

----------


## firewall

I dlatego proponowałem przeliczenie.Każdy ma inne warunki temperaturowe,układ warstw.Zwykle w miesiącach "zimnych" następuje zawilgocenie na styku warstwy izolacyjnej.Ale jeśli w miesiącach ciepłych odparuje, wtedy nie ma problemu.

----------


## M***ki

Czemu więc gips jako spoiwo do perlitu ? Mieszanka z cementem wydaje się sensowniejsza .

----------


## autorus

Można i to i to, tylko cementowa będzie wiązała dłużej. Choć po moich ostatnich eksperymentach zrobię także taka próbkę   :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> I dlatego proponowałem przeliczenie.Każdy ma inne warunki temperaturowe,układ warstw.Zwykle w miesiącach "zimnych" następuje zawilgocenie na styku warstwy izolacyjnej.Ale jeśli w miesiącach ciepłych odparuje, wtedy nie ma problemu.


Zależy to oczywiście od tego jak jest zaizolowana podłoga na gruncie oraz od tego jak są zaizolowane fundamenty budynku.
Jeżeli jednak podłoga na gruncie spełnia aktualne przepisy (warunki techniczne) i ma przewodność nie większą niż 0,4W/(m2*K), to temperatura pod izolacją będzie niższa niż temperatury powietrza w pomieszczeniu o minimum kilka stopni. Przy "normalnej" wilgotności powietrza w pomieszczeniu stwarza to warunki do kondensacji pary wodnej, przenikającej przez warstwy posadzki (o ile nie podejmie się kroków ograniczających to przenikanie - paroizolacja, "opóźniacz pary wodnej"). Co więcej ta niższa niż w pomieszczeniu temperatura panuje przez cały rok. Nie ma więc możliwości, żeby woda, która się tam pojawi wyschła. Jedyną możliwością jest jej odprowadzenie do gruntu (niestety nie w każdych warunkach taka możliwość występuje), lub zebranie w odpowiednich studzienkach kontrolnych - pisałem o tym w moich poprzednich postach w tym wątku.

----------


## HenoK

> Jezeli dobrze, to delikatna warstwa folii paroprzepuszczalnej ułożonej w kierunku przepuszczalności do wnętrz pomieszczenia problem by rozwiązała. albo moze nawet warstwa paroszczelna na tym perlito-gipsie?


Z powodów, o których pisałem w poprzednik poscie, warstwa paroszczelna na podsypce perlitowo-gipsowej jest zdecydowanie lepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## grzecho01

> A jakie grube te płyty PIR masz?
> Czym pokryte?
> 
> grzecho01
> A słyszałeś, ze nie święci garnki lepią?
> Co w tym trudnego?
> Adam M.


Budowlańcy i projektant niestety dali ciała. Projekt nie przewidywał izloacji podłogi na gruncie. Nie mam piwnic a poziom parteru jest w zasadzie o jakieś 80 cm nad terenem. Pod moim powiedzmy chudziakiem który ma 17cm B-20 jest zbrojenie tzn. siatka fi 6, folia pe, i mocno zagęszcony piasek jakieś 50cm. Po tynkach mam w sumie 258cm wysokości ( w projekcie było na gotowo 250cm co mi odpowiadało, bo domek nie jest za duży jakieś 115m2). Rok temu nie bardzo się na tym znałem bo jestem elektrykiem a nie budowlańcem a projekt kupiłem. Ma być ogrzewanie wodne podłogowe z wylewkami  anhydrytowymi 5cm, choć projket nie przewwidywał podłogówki. Dlatego żeby dać jakąkolwiek izolację kupiłem płyty frezowane PIR o lambdzie 0,023 i grubości 4cm co daje U=0,575 W/m2K i R=1,74. Żeby mieć wartości zgodne z przepisami tzn. U=0,45 i R jakieś 2 musiałbym dać 4,5 cm tej pianki, ale nie ma takiej więc musiałbym dać 5cm a to znowu obniża wysokość pomieszczeń. W zasadzie chciałem przystąpić do układania tych płyt ale poczytałem trochę  na forum i sciąłem się z projektantem bo on ponosi odpowiedzialność za projekt. Mówił żeby to skuć (oczywiście musiałby pokryć część kosztów) i dołożyć izolacji. Niestety tylko ściana nośna  i zewnętrzne stoją na ławach fundam. a kilka ścianek działowych stoi na tej posadzce. Wydaje mi się że skucie wszystkiego spowoduje, że te ścianki działowe popękają bo taki kawałek betonu nie utrzymie ścianki. Projektant twierdzi że nic się nie stanie. Tak jednak się zastanawiam czy gdybym nie kłuł we wiatrołapie i wc gdzie są właśnie te ścianki działowe a kuł tylko w salonie i otwartym aneksie kuchennym to czy nie byłoby lepiej. W efekcie mógłbym tylko w salonie i kuchni dołożyć izolacji po uprzednim wylaniu nowego chudziaka (bo chyba łatwiej skuć do piasku ten beton niż wycinać na jakąś głębokość). Wylewki chyba bym nie mógł robić w tym roku bo wilgoć będzie od tego chudziaka wychodzić. W opiasny jednak sposób na parterze będę miał dwie części- jedną skutą w której mogę dać więcej izolacji i drugą we wiatrołapie i wc gdzie nie będzie nic kute. Ponieważ mam te płyty PIR to na cały parter dałbym je. Czy jednak w miejscu łączenia tych dwóch części nic nie popęka po wyalniu wylewki anhydrytowej, bo będą działać siły ścinające? Czy tynki nie popękają? Proszę bardzo o pomoc i jakieś sugestie.

----------


## autorus

Widze ze inwestor znów musi myśleć za wszystkich  :sad: 

Ja bym osobiście jednak skuł.

----------


## grzecho01

wątek umarł czy jak?

----------


## Benioo

a ja mam pytanie,czy gips nie będzie pleśniał

----------


## autorus

Aj tam  umarł  :smile:   Dzis zrobiłem próbkę z cementem. Tzn objętościowo 10cześci perlitu do jednej części cementu. 
Z ciekawych rzeczy to jedna cześć perlitu wychodzi ok 30g, a jedna cześc cementu 400g

----------


## [email protected]

30 gipsu a 400 cementu???

----------


## michal_mlody

[email protected]
przeczytaj to jeszcze raz co napisał autorus

----------


## adam_mk

"a ja mam pytanie,czy gips nie będzie pleśniał "
Przemyślałeś ten problem?

"wątek umarł czy jak? "
Wątek - nie.
Moja mama tak. Dziś i nagle...
Wybaczcie, ale z tydzień mnie nie będzie!
Adam M.

----------


## grzecho01

Moje kondolencje

----------


## marchew

obiecuję modlitwę

----------


## [email protected]

3m Się.

----------


## autorus

współczuję straty.

----------


## grzecho01

Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w temacie kucia posadzek betonowych B20 na gruncie?

----------


## agraf

Adamie szczerze współczuję :sad: (
Agraf

----------


## autorus

> Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w temacie kucia posadzek betonowych B20 na gruncie?


A jakie tu trzeba mieć doświadczenie, młot udarowy i do roboty   :smile:

----------


## grzecho01

bardziej mo chodzi o to czy płytę trzeba najpierw ponacinać, wyciąć dookoła aby oddzielić od ścian? Co zrobić aby nuie naruszyć tynków i konstrukcji budynku. Do skucia B20 17 cm (podłoga na gruncie) 55m2.

----------


## zorba-

Adam - przyjmij ode mnie wyrazy współczucia i kondolencje !!!

   Zorba

----------


## autorus

Więc dziś dzięki uprzejmości koleżanki jwak i jej męża  miałem niepowtarzalną okazję zobaczyć robienie podłogi perlitowej. 

Taka podłoga jest do wykonania ale na pewno nie tak łatwo jak to kolega Adam opisuje. To kawał roboty. Podstawową wadą perlitu jest to , że się pyli. Koniecznie trzeba chodzić w masce, takiej mz apteki. Trzeba też opanować podstawowe sprawy takie jak wyrzucanie perlitu z worka aby się nie pylił, mieszanie z gipsem itd. Jak ktoś uważa że to śmieszne to się grubo myli.

Tak wygląda wykonana w częściach podłoga. Tylko w ten sposób można ją zrobić.   










Aby sie udało zrobić taka podłogę koniecznie trzeba zrobić sobie warsztat pracy i potrzebne gadżety. Takie jak np. podstawka drewniana pod rury. 

 

A w ten sposób należy się zabrać do podłogi. 




















Dzięki koledze Waldkowi który sam opracował technologię robienia tej posadzki wydaje się to znośne. Bardzo się cieszę że mogłem to zobaczyć i jeszcze raz chciałbym podziękować koleżance jwak i jej mężowi.

A teraz idę spać bo dopiero co wróciłem  :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

Dobry pomysł z tymi etapami. Przy dużych powierzchniach na pewno bardzo ułatwi zrobienie takiego ocieplenia. Pewnie poziomowanie też będzie prostsze. 
Dzięki autorus za fotki :smile:

----------


## autorus

Największe dzięki to dla kolegi Waldka i jego żony  :smile:  Inaczej nie miałbym gdzie tych zdjęć robić  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Już trochę wypocząłem wiec mogę dalej pisać  :smile: 

Wiec jak mi opowiadał kolega Waldek to nie było tak prosto, kilka razy sie załamywał, jak wszedł na podłogę i pod nim pękła. Ogólnie po rozmowie telefonicznej byłem na nie. Ile ten człowiek tam się wymęczył to szok.  Wszystko w sumie samemu. Nikt sie nie chciał podjąć, kładzenia takiej podłogi. Oczywiście rozmowy z Adamem telefoniczne były ale technologii nie było, trzeba było wymyśleć, stworzyć samemu. 

Po wczorajszej wizycie uważam jednak ze technologia została opracowana i działa ok. Na dodatek w głębi serca właściciele sa zadowoleni z podjętej decyzji. 
Tam na prawdę będzie sucho.

Jednak na perlit będzie zakładana folia do podłogówki z 3cm styropianu. Moim zdaniem jest to konieczne. Bezpośrednie montowanie rurek na perlicie to nie najlepszy pomysł.

----------


## lesz

hm, dzięki za zdjęcia - b. ciekawe  :smile:  rozumiem, że w sprawie dokładnych tajników technologicznych można się do was zgłaszać?  :smile: 
z pytań - po wyrównaniu poziomu tą łatą na rurkach - ile realnie wody szło na taką posadzkę? jakie proporcje były użyte? (w zamyśle co byłoby dobre pod garaż...)
i cieszę się tylko, że wariant "leniwy" tak niechciany niedawno na forum (styro na wierzchu dla łatwego montażu) sprawdził się w praktyce  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Z woda to nie wiem. Z tego co rozmawialiśmy to dopóki  nie pojawią sie kałuże. Ale można tez trochę więcej. Odnośnie szczegółowych pytań to należy wysłać mail do jwak. A ten styropian na zewnątrz to z trzech przyczyn.

1. Ma naklejona folie z z rozrysowanymi liniami do podłogówki, czyli ułatwia życie
2. Powoduje, że nieobeznani w poruszaniu sie po perlicie dadzą sobie radę
3. W sam perlit wbicie klipsów do rurek chyba nie przejdzie.

----------


## leśnik66

Witam
jestem również na etapie wylewki perlitowej - zakupiłem w Bełchatowie materiał (gips + perlit) i mam pytanie
czy ktoś już sprawdzał możliwości mocowanie do tej wylewki ogrzewania podłogowego klipsami do styropianu
oczywiście na folii aluminiowej z rastrem - tak planowałem, bo w przeciwnym razie (jak się nie da) to będę
musiał zmienić grubość warstwy o grubość styropianu choć wydaje mi się to niezbyt logiczne ale.....
I druga sprawa - czy taka wylewka wytrzyma chodzenie instalatorów rozkładających rurki ogrzewania podłogowego

----------


## autorus

a na jakim konkretnie jestes etapie? Mozesz zrobic fotki? Jak masz problem z wstawieniem to napisz na priv to ci pomoge  :smile:

----------


## leśnik66

hydraulicy skończyli kanalizację, podłoga z chudziakiem i reszta kanalizacji wykonana w zeszłym roku, obecnie kończą wykonywanie instalacji CWU i ZW (która będzie zatopiona w warstwie perlitowo- gipsowej) i po zakończeniu tej instalacji będę wykonywał sam to ocieplenie, planowałem po jego wykonaniu położyć folię aluminiową ogrzewania podłogowego z rastrem i takerem ze spinkami przymocować rurki ogrzewania podłogowego do tego perlitu, ale teraz zastanawiam się
czy to się będzie trzymać i da się wbić do tej "wylewki" z gipsu i perlitu oraz czy fachowcy będą mogli swobodnie po niej chodzić mocując tą instalację.
Perlit PE 150 i gips kupiłem w jednej firmie w Bełchatowie - ode mnie 30 kmtr - było tanio
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## autorus

Z tego co widziałem, a chodziłem po tej podłodze to ja bym nie zaryzykował. Chyba że sam chcesz wszystko zrobic . Wtedy szukasz jakiegoś patentu i może sie udać. Ja jednak bym odpuścił. 

Przyznam się ze pod jednym względem ta podłoga jest genialna, nie interesują cie żadne rurki, nierówności itd, zasypujesz i koniec. A w styropianie rzeźba z płytami   :smile:  Tylko wannę z papy zrób i wypuść na ściany ile trzeba  :smile:  Dowiem sie dokładnie jaką miał kolega Waldek papę ale mówił ze robota to bajka. No oprócz tachania samej papy bo ciężka.

----------


## leśnik66

No to trochę mój trochę mój misterny plan wykonania podłogi, po lekturze wnikliwej tego wątku, się zdeprecjonował. Tak się zastanawiam, czy nie zrobić próby na niewielkiej powierzchni z "mocniejszą" proporcją np. 30 kg gipsu / 125 l perlitu - może to pozwoli na swobodne poruszanie się po tej "skorupce". Jeszcze wczytując
się w wątek przyszedł mi do głowy plan mocowania rurek podłogówki do zbrojenia - ale z opinii forumowiczów wynika iż jest to bardzo kłopotliwe i tym samym jeszcze bardziej zwiększy ryzyko "załamania" się powierzchni perlitowo-gipsowej tego ocieplenia. Wtedy pozostaje tylko zakup jak najcieńszej płyty styropianowej np 
knauf - industries- floorterm- gr.30 lub 20 mm z wypustkami - ale to kolejne koszty. Kolega Adam_mk przekonał mnie do pomysłu z perlitem ale jak widać praktyka okazała się mniej przyjazna. A może ktoś już próbował  zmieniać proporcje zwiększając ilość dodawanego gipsu ?

----------


## autorus

Kolega Waldek próbował. Z dawkami 20, 25,30kg Gipsu na worek perlitu. Jego zdaniem nie ma różnicy.

----------


## leśnik66

Adam_mk napisał: 
"Zwykle, jak ma być "strong" i "perfect" to worek (125litrów - 12 kg) na worek (20kg -15 litrów).
Można dać mniej ale i mniej twarde będzie pod butem" 
więc ostatnie posty poddają w wątpliwość tą wytrzymałość.
Dla sprawdzenia zrobiłem 2 próby w "kalfasach" o grubości 15 cm z proporcją 125 l / 20 kg i 125 l / 25 kg. Czekam
do jutra - sprawdzę co z tego wyszło i ewentualnie zdjęcia i wnioski przedstawię w poście. Dodam że wymieszane zostały bardzo 
dokładnie (w zaprawiarce do nasion) więc z tego tytułu błędów nie będzie, i jak przykazano na wierzchu zrobiła się kałuża
- przy zraszaniu trochę to trwało.

----------


## autorus

Tylko maskę wkładaj, bo sie udusisz  :wink:  Na jakiej wielkości próbce ćwiczysz? Bo wiesz ja chodziłem po gotowych podłogach.

----------


## leśnik66

Zrobiłem 2 próbki po 30 litrów 
Na pewno podłoga w całości jest najlepszym dowodem
ale w poście są różne dane odnośnie jej twardości - może to również zależy od producenta gipsu ?

----------


## autorus

Nic z tego, był sprawdzany rożny gips, bo było podejrzenie ze jest jakiś stary   :sad:  Sorry że tak kolegę podłamuje  :sad:  Kurcze ale jestem mądry  :wink:

----------


## leśnik66

Trudno - chyba jednak będę musiał zostawić od góry 3 cm miejsca na styro
i pogodzić się z koniecznością dodatkowego zakupu - czasami teoria rozmija się 
z praktyką
Dziękuję za podpowiedzi - na szczęście "przed szkodą" - później bym się nie 
zmieścił z wylewką

----------


## autorus

No ja ma taki pomysł. Ale nie oznacza to ze nie ma lepszych wyjść.

----------


## leśnik66

może jeszcze ktoś ma praktykę w tego typu podłożu do ogrzewania ?

----------


## agraf

Autorus a czy może nie robiłeś próby wytrzymałościowej używając zamiast gipsu cementu? Może byłoby to bardziej wytrzymałe, a i cement jest tańszy :wink: 
A czy używając na wierzch warstwy styropianu(3- 5 cm) jest sens robić mieszankę na "strong"?Może wystarczy warstwę sypką perlitu wyrównać i na nią ułożyć styro?
Co Koledzy na to ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

1. Z cementem niestety bez sensu. Woda z moich obserwacji przejdzie do samego dołu, w gipsie szybciej zwiąże i nie pozwoli zejść niżej niż te kilka cm.
2. Widać ze tego kolega nigdy nie robił  :smile:  Nie ma takiej opcji. Warstwa wierzchnia musi związać.

----------


## agraf

No jeszcze nie robił.Jakbym robił to bym Wam tu opowiadał o technologi a nie zadawał głupie pytania :smile: )Czyli nie ma szans ułożyć płyt styro na sypkim?A jak chodziłeś po perlicie u kolegi Waldka to jest wrażenie, że to za chwilę pęknie czy raczej tak swobodnie można stąpać?

----------


## autorus

JA nie powiedziałem ze się nie da, zapewne może się udać. Ja sobie tego nie potrafię wyobrazić  :smile: 

Chodzenie po perlicie u kolegi Waldka to jakbyś chodził po polu minowych, delikatnie i spokojnie.

----------


## Przemek-

Autorus, być może nie doczytałem, ale jakiej grubości jest ta izolacja perlitowa? Zakładałem u siebie 20cm i brutalnie zbiłeś mnie z tropu... :smile:

----------


## agraf

Autorus czyli uważasz, że jeśli dam perlit, wierzchnią warstwę "utwardzę" gipsem i na to rozłożę jakąś tam grubość styropianu to będę spokojnie mógł po tym chodzić bez obaw,że coś zacznie pękać?

----------


## autorus

Ja zakładałem grubość 30cm, teraz sobie trzeba zmniejszyć o ten styropian.

Wszystko musisz zmieszać tj cały perlit z gipsem. Jak to potem polejesz to będziesz mógł delikatnie chodzić. Aby normalnie chodzić to jeszcze ten styropian.

----------


## lesz

tutaj jest filmik z podłogi perlitowej bez wody (po niem) ale widać o co chodzi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOK12o8zVcQ

to ubijanie po położeniu płyty mnie nieco dziwi, ale jak widać można i tak

----------


## autorus

Widziałem. Ale...   oni nie robią podłogówki   :sad:  Na tym jest zapewne bezpośrednio parkiet.

----------


## zorba-

Chodząc po samym piasku to wtedy się piasek spod buta osuwa i jest wypychany z pod buta w inne miejsce ,ale się nie załamuje . Chodząc po podłodze perlit-gips nie ma mowy o jakimś załamaniu bo w tej wylewce nie ma ''dziury'' czy pustych w środku miejsc  aby się załamało ,a do tego wiązanie gipsowe daje tą warstwę twardą (skorupę).Kiedyś też rzuciłem wam you tube o tym perlicie na którym widać,że suchy jest przykryty płytami i też się nie załamie.               Też jestem za tym aby na ten perlit (15cm)dać ten styropian 3 cm z folią pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.

----------


## [email protected]

ciekawostka: rozmawiałem z "fachmanem od perlitów" i zwrócił uwagę, że mieszanie perlitu z "więzadłem" znakomicie zmniejszy własności termoizolacyjne. Hmmm. Trudno zaprzeczyć. Może by tak nałożyć najpierw warstwę perlitu solo a na to nasypac warstwę perlitu z więzadłem i zalać? Osobiście skłaniam się ku wiązaniu perlitu cementem. Nawet jak przesiąknie po zalaniu całkiem w dół to po jakimś czasie wyprowadzi tą wilgoć na górę.
A cement jest mocniejszy i nie ciągnie wilgoci w odróżnieniu od gipsu. Na to paroizolacja "przepuszczalnością" ku górze. Co myślicie?

----------


## autorus

hm, no to nie jest dobry pomysł. technicznie nie wykonalny z ta warstwą perlitu i gipsu tylko na zewnątrz. 

A myślisz ze z cementem będzie lepiej? Wątpię, zalejesz całość, to gdzie ci to wyparuje? To już lepiej styropianem.

----------


## [email protected]

Nie tak. Na dole sam perlit, dajmy na to 5 cm, a na to mieszanka z cementem drugie 5cm. Woda nie wyparuje tylko zwiąże, ok, za kilka dni a nie od razu jak gips. a reszta wyjdzie przez betono-perlit, nie jest on wodoodporny.  :smile:

----------


## grzecho01

Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła lambda perlitu jest na pewno znacznie lepszy tzn. mniejszy od gotowego wyrobu np. perlitobeton tzn. mieszanka perlitu, cementu i jakiś plasyfikatorów. Przykładowo dla lekkiego tynku perlitowego z Bełchatowa wynosi on ok 0,11 W/mK.  Współczynnik ten będzie się pogarszał w miarę wzrostu udziału cementu. Im warstwa ma być bardziej wytrzymała tym własności termoizolacyjne będą gorsze. 
Osobiście jako że mam takie fabrycznie gotowe mieszanki testowałem zasypywanie bruzd w podkładzie betonowym. Następnie całość zalałem wodą do pojawienia się niewielkiej kałuży. Po jednym dniu twardość była co najmniej styropianu dach-podłoga. Po kilku dniach warstwa jest już znacznie twardsza także spokojnie po niej chodzę.

----------


## Arturo72

Ale żeście się uparli na ten perlit...a to jak przypuszczałem żadna rewelacja.
A już styro na perlicie to dopiero bezsens wg mnie.

----------


## [email protected]

no to jak, jest szansa ze 5 cm perlitu + 5 cm perlitobetonu bedzie przyjemne z pozytecznym? moze jeszcze w te 5 cm perlitobetonu siatke 10x10 wrzuce na "murbeton"?

----------


## autorus

kolego *grzecho01*  możesz wrzucić kilka fotek  :smile:

----------


## autorus

> no to jak, jest szansa ze 5 cm perlitu + 5 cm perlitobetonu bedzie przyjemne z pozytecznym? moze jeszcze w te 5 cm perlitobetonu siatke 10x10 wrzuce na "murbeton"?


Spróbuj, zrób zdjęcia. Może będzie dobrze. 

Ja idę ścieżką już ubitą  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

WIECIE , ze TERAZ za dużo czasu nie mam...
Bredzicie, że trudno czytać!
Co za styro pod podłogówkę?!!!
Jakie folie?! Miarki użyć nie umiecie? Patyk trza se urwać odpowiedniej długości to odstęp stały (między rurkami) wyjdzie!
PO CO Wam raster?
JAKIE SPINKI do podłogówki?
Moim zdaniem - w DOOPĘ sobie je wepnijcie!
Po to dajecie perlit, żeby spaprać podłogówkę?
Nie macie czasu - róbcie jak Wam rozum każe!
Macie czas - zaczekajcie jakie kilka dni.
Napiszę z detalami.

Zresztą...
To Wasze jest!
WOLNO robić "po swojemu"...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Arturo72
Możesz uzasadnić wypowiedź?
(Ja swoje mogę!)
Adam M.

----------


## bajanadjembe

> "a ja mam pytanie,czy gips nie będzie pleśniał "
> Przemyślałeś ten problem?
> 
> "wątek umarł czy jak? "
> Wątek - nie.
> Moja mama tak. Dziś i nagle...
> Wybaczcie, ale z tydzień mnie nie będzie!
> Adam M.


Szczere wyrazy współczucia.

(Poczytuję ten temat, bo interesuje mnie tynk z perlitem. Poza tym uwielbiam styl, w jakim piszesz (nie tylko w tym wątku).)

----------


## autorus

Mogę coś podpowiedzieć. Na stronie zębca są gotowe receptury. 

Receptura zaprawy jest oparta na zasadzie objętościowego mieszania podstawowych składników 
dostępnych w handlu w papierowych workach: 
 na jeden stulitrowy worek perlitu dajemy 4/5 worka cementu CEM I 32,5R (20kg) oraz 1/3 worka 
wapna hydratyzowanego (10kg). Do tego 0,6 l superplastyfikatora „ Arpoment O ” produkcji „ War-
REMEDIUM”; 
  wodę w ilości 70 ÷ 90 litrów dodajemy stopniowo i tyle, aby zachować właściwą „tłustą” konsystencję 
zaprawy umoŜliwiającą ułoŜenie w murze spoiny o wymaganej grubości; 


A otrzymane właściwości to:

 gęstość objętościowa świeŜej zaprawy                                         – 1150 kg/m3

 gęstość zaprawy stwardniałej                                                      – 850 kg/m3

 wytrzymałość na ściskanie                                                          – 12,2 MPa  
 wytrzymałość na zginanie                                                           – 3,6 MPa 
 przyczepność do betonu komórkowego                                         – 0,12 MPa 
 czas zachowania własności roboczych zaprawy cienkowarstwowej – 75 min  
 współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła                                               – 0,280 W/m°K

----------


## autorus

> WIECIE , ze TERAZ za dużo czasu nie mam...
> Bredzicie, że trudno czytać!
> Co za styro pod podłogówkę?!!!
> Jakie folie?! Miarki użyć nie umiecie? Patyk trza se urwać odpowiedniej długości to odstęp stały (między rurkami) wyjdzie!
> PO CO Wam raster?
> JAKIE SPINKI do podłogówki?
> Moim zdaniem - w DOOPĘ sobie je wepnijcie!
> Po to dajecie perlit, żeby spaprać podłogówkę?
> Nie macie czasu - róbcie jak Wam rozum każe!
> ...



Adaś są potrzebne zdjęcia z realizacji. Koniecznie. Żeby Cie potem ktoś nie przeklinał jak mu przy wylewce robotnicy powiedzą ze go mają w dooopie i nie se sam po tym łazi   :smile:   A u mnie wylewka lana z gruchy, nie ma czasu na błędy.

Ja znalazłem listwy do rurek, 



ale 

1. są za wąskie aby je położyć na podłogę perlitową.
2. zbyt nisko jak dla mnie podnoszą rurkę

Dla tego kolega Waldek zakupił styropian z folią. Bo to znakomicie stabilizuje podłogę. Pod styro ma jak pamiętam 17cm perlitu z gipsem wiec powinno być ok. Nie idealnie ale ok. 

Chętnie się jednak dowiem jak to należy zrobić ale dokładnie, mam powierzchnię w jednym kawałku 50m2.

Myślałem też nad takimi siatkami



ale 

1. strasznie się giba, trzeba by w pytę podkładek
2. jakie podkładki aby to utrzymało?

Ta by się bardziej nadała, drut fi 8



1. Sztywniejsza i wielkość 5x2.2m
2 Dalej trzeba wymyśleć podkładki.

----------


## bajanadjembe

Dzięki.* autorus*
Zajrzę tam jeszcze... na twoim blogu też byłam...
Fajnie, bo sami dużo robicie; ja kobitka, szukam, kto by mi ten tynk położył (elewacja). I jak rozmawiam z potencjalnymi wykonawcami, to zdziwienie i "a co to" pytają. "Pani, tynk to mocny być musi" - taka szkoła. I co mam zrobić.
Ale nie odpuszczam, szukam.
Powiedzcie tylko, czy warto dawać siatkę jak robi się 4-5 cm w dwóch warstwach. I jaka ta siatka powinna być. Taka jak do kleju (w systemach dociepleń) czy może jakaś specjalna inna.
A ta receptura, co podałeś, to na tynk zewnętrzny, czy wewnętrzny.

----------


## autorus

Tutaj masz inne przetestowane receptury.

http://www.zebiec.pl/pl/oferta/produ...t-ekspandowany

Tynk oczywiście zewnętrzny.

----------


## adam_mk

Ale nie TWÓJ!!!
NORMALNY tynk zewnętrzny...

Pod listwę da się coś podstawić...

Adam M.

----------


## dorkaS

Adamie, przyjmij przede wszystkim szczere kondolencje!

I jak kiedyś będziesz miał więcej czasu...



> dorkaS
> Jest drobny problem...
> Widzisz...
> STROPÓW wentylowanych... nie robiono!
> Podłoga na gruncie, wentylowana - TAK!
> Był to i kawałek wentylacji i kawałek ogrzewania i kawałek ocieplenia - w jednym!
> 
> Stropy uszczelniano polepą!
> Pełniła kilka ważnych funkcji.
> ...


Interesują mnie przekroje... albo inaczej mówiąc kolejność warstw wypełnień i ich ewentualnych funkcji, które dawano w podłogach. I w zasadzie proszę o wiedzę dla wiedzy.  Spedziłam mnóstwo lat w starym domu, który przeszedł w ręce innego odłamu rodziny, a po lekkim liftingu stulatek  nadal całkiem dobrze się miewa. Stąd ja już nie będę miała możliwości przebudowywania tam niczego. A rodzina nie umie powiedzieć co było w podłodze, bo remont przeprowadzała kompleksowo jakaś firma.


Dom został postawiony w 1913 przez mojego prapradziadka, który zajmował się nadzorem technicznym przy stawianiu różnych wielkogabarytowych budynków. Budowy swojego domu też doglądał, więc zakładam, że wszystko szło zgodnie z prawidłami sztuki. 
Ciekawi mnie w jaki sposób mogła być tam zbudowana podłoga. 
Nie dysponuję zdjęciami, postaram się zatem opisać to, co pamiętam:
Podłoga była na gruncie, a raczej jakies 1,7 nad nim. Pierwszą kondygnację stanowiły mury, wewnątrz których znajdowała się piwnica. Posadzkę jej stanowiła li tylko wyłącznie ziemia. Sprawdzone przez nas jako dzieci, gdyż legenda rodzinna głosiła, że prapradziad zakopał tam srebra. Celem odzysku wykopaliśmy potajemnie całkiem spore dziury. Nic nie znaleźliśmy, za to za podkopywanie fundamentów od wewnątrz  nieźle oberwaliśmy. W wykopach była tylko ziemia, a po pewnym czasie woda. Czyli tylko grunt.
W piwnicy sklepienie było rzędami półokrągłe ( kilka rzędów formowanych w takich sposób ^^^^^, gdzie obniżenia dodatkowo wzmacniano metalowymi sztabami). Od strony mieszkania były położone deski, a pod nimi na pewno było trochę żwiru (gdy jakaś mysz wlazła pod podłogę, to słychać było jak biega po kamyczkach). Sądząc po zewnętrznym murze, odległość od sklepienia do wierzchniej warstwy podłogi w mieszkaniu była spora.

Teraz pytanie, czym i jak wypełniano taką przestrzeń?  W jaki sposób ją wentylowano? Brakowało mi na elewacji charakterystycznych przerw w zaprawie między cegłami.

----------


## mk_kosa

a gdyby tak użyć "sprawdzonego" w tym poście http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...SYWNY-quot-dom odpadu pianki poliuretanowej? kosztowo na pewno na plus wychodzi... co do parametrów - chociaż zdjęcia nieco rozjaśniają sytuację, to raczej niewiele wiadomo, chyba że się mylę?

----------


## autorus

tylko co ta pianka ma tam robić? 

*Perlit + gips związuje wodę, i to jest jej główne zadanie żeby było sucho*. 

Sam perlit będzie stał w wodzie. Pianka będzie tez stała w wodzie.  Dokładnie jak styropian. Tak myślę.

----------


## mk_kosa

najprawdopodobniej główne zadanie by było ciepło
i zagęszczone mechanicznie - by było stabilnie
i bez lania wody, bo będzie mokro

zobacz na fotki to trochę wyjaśnią, chociaż nie znajdzie się drugiej takiej relacji w necie, więc zapewne - nic pewnego z tą pianką

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie ma być ciepło a będzie jak nie będzie wilgoci. A wilgoć wyłapie nam gips   :smile:   Tak to działa.

----------


## malux20

u mnie na bloczkach jest papa fund. icopala na to bloczek isomura -podklejony fizeliną a na to folia fundamentowa 1milmetr -ta folia  jest odpowiednio szeroka żeby połączyć z folią na chudziaku[też1mm -to jest folia do uszczelniania zbiorników  wodnych , basenów.
folia będzie przygotowana  do moich powierzcnii. 
to położe na chudziaka.
majster proponujepołożyć  folie także pod chudziakiem [grunt niby nie odciągnie zbyt szybko wilgoci  od chudziaka przy zalewaniu]
mogę położyćtaką zwykłą 0,3 mm.
mam wątpliwości czy póżniej to żle nie wpłynie na tego chudziaka?
no i jeszcze czy chudziaka robić z betoniary czy lepiej z betoniarni.


niestety folie nie są na jednym poziomie

----------


## autorus

Z gruchy będzie na pewno lepszy, szybciej i pewnie niestety drożej. Jak dodasz dodatków uszczelniających to ci w to nic nie wejdzie. 

Ja tam żadnej foli na chudziaka nie daje bo niby po co? Pójdzie 2x papa icopal i koniec. Choć myślę ze spokojnie 1x by wystarczyła.

----------


## adam_mk

dorkaS

Załóż, że sam z siebie taki genialny nie jestem...
"Zgenialniałem" w kilku dziedzinach po przeczytaniu ZE ZROZUMIENIEM TEKSTU (także tego, co pomiędzy wierszami) sporej ilości opracowań na temat tego, co mnie bardzo interesowało - remontu od podstaw 108 (teraz już tyle ma) budy z której same ramki zostały.
Piszesz - wiedza dla wiedzy.
Jest więc idealne dla Ciebie miejsce na tym padole, które może w tym aspekcie Cię uszczęśliwić.
"Wydawnictwo Górnoleśne w Milanówku pod Warszawą" oferuje sporo reprintów książek bardzo mądrych ludzi.
Dokładnie o architekturze, urbanistyce, wzornictwie, budowaniu...
Wrzuć w Google to znajdziesz.
Wysyłkowo też można się zaopatrzyć.
Polecam "Budownictwo Wiejskie" Karola Iwanickiego wydane w Kijowie w 1917r (reprint!).
Akurat w tym dziele na wielu stronach i z detalami masz swój temat rozłożony "na drobne" i z komentarzem, rysunkami...
Jak trzeba to jaki rysunek z tego wkleję, ale tam masz wszystko, a ja bym tu mordę strzępił o temacie długo i nie zawsze zbornie.
Przez posły wilk (podobno) nie tyje!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

„Trudno - chyba jednak będę musiał zostawić od góry 3 cm miejsca na styro
i pogodzić się z koniecznością dodatkowego zakupu - *czasami teoria rozmija się 
z praktyką”*
Dużo tej praktyki nabrałeś?
SKĄD czerpiesz swą pewność zdania?
Oczywiście - rób co chcesz, bo to TWOJE!
Ale...
Można poczytać ze zrozumieniem!
Można też, jak kto chce, eksperyment niskobudżetowy sobie zrobić!
Wolisz poczekać, aż ktoś zrobi taki eksperyment "PRAWIE dobrze" i na tym opierać swe decyzje?
Przecież każda firma budowlana buduje "prawie dobrze"!

„Czyli nie ma szans ułożyć płyt styro na sypkim?”
Można i nie jest to trudne, tylko PO CO?!
Jakaś komplikacja technologii to jest.
CO ma dawać w efekcie?

„Wszystko musisz zmieszać tj cały perlit z gipsem. Jak to potem polejesz to będziesz mógł delikatnie chodzić. Aby normalnie chodzić to jeszcze ten styropian.”
„Też jestem za tym aby na ten perlit (15cm)dać ten styropian 3 cm z folią pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.”
Wsadzicie tam ten styropian i już "normalnie" po nim się chodzi?
Dobrze zrobiona warstwa jest nieco twardsza od twardego styropianu.

„*Adaś są potrzebne zdjęcia z realizacji. Koniecznie*. Żeby Cie potem ktoś nie przeklinał jak mu przy wylewce robotnicy powiedzą ze go mają w dooopie i nie se sam po tym łazi  A u mnie wylewka lana z gruchy, nie ma czasu na błędy.”
Zabierz się za realizację.
Rób zdjęcia!
Będą zdjęcia z realizacji.
Błędów nie rób!

„Sam perlit będzie stał w wodzie. Pianka będzie tez stała w wodzie. Dokładnie jak styropian. Tak myślę.”
To źle myślisz!
Przypomnij sobie "punkt rosy". Co to jest i skąd się bierze.
Bierzesz bardzo "zimną" płytę chudziaka i podgrzewasz słoneczkiem/wiaterkiem (za oknem mamy teraz ze 30stC) i co? - JEST SUCHA!
W takich warunkach MUSI BYĆ SUCHA!!!
(to jest to złudzenie, na którym wiele osób się "przejeżdża").
Rzuć na nią sporą płytę styropianu i poczekaj!
Podniesiesz po jakimś czasie - i jest tam mokro!
JEŻELI zasypiesz ją perlitem TO spowodujesz, że wilgotne i ciepłe powietrze nie będzie penetrowało do chłodnego chudziaka i wody "nie zrzuci". (nie przekroczy punktu rosy, bo nie będzie miało jak!).
Tyle, że po takiej warstwie chodzić się nie da.... Trzeba ją "skleić" - i dlatego ten gips!
Co jest, że jak se kto pomiesza gips z kredą (i dostaje gips szpachlowy, wolnowiążący) to dziurę w ścianie umie se zakleić, a jak robi to z perlitem i podłogą - to już NIE!!!
Tak samo się to robi! Na ścianie Wam działa! ZAWSZE!!!

A mnie się wydawało, że zbornie ten problem opisałem...

Chyba jaką szkółkę mieszania gipsu i perlitu łopatą, oraz polewania tego wodą - założę!
Jak kto potrzebuje korepetycji - służę!
Tyle, że "z luftu sie nie żyje" jak gadał Gustlik z "Pancernych" to musi być płatna...
Czas się w to jednak wkłada...

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Adaś po podłodze z perlitu da się chodzić ale trzeba to robić delikatnie. Sobie to przetłumaczę, pomęczę się  dla lepszej sprawy. Ale inni będą to mieli w nosie.

1. Co będzie złego w sposobie Waldka z tym 3cm styro i folią?

2. Wymyśliłem podkładki pod zbrojenie, paski styropianu o szerokości ok 10cm, może więcej. W przekroju trapez tak aby większa powierzchnia była na perlicie.

----------


## Gluverth

Dziękuje za pomoc, teraz tylko podjąć decyzje i jazda  :smile: 
chyba dołożę troszkę z kieszeni na coś lepszego, naprawdę nie chce mi się  kłuć tego chudziaka :smile:

----------


## dorkaS

> dorkaS
> 
> Załóż, że sam z siebie taki genialny nie jestem...


Wpisy negują to założenie   :smile: 




> "Zgenialniałem" w kilku dziedzinach po przeczytaniu ZE ZROZUMIENIEM TEKSTU (także tego, co pomiędzy wierszami) sporej ilości opracowań na temat tego, co mnie bardzo interesowało - remontu od podstaw 108 (teraz już tyle ma) budy z której same ramki zostały.
> Piszesz - wiedza dla wiedzy.
> Jest więc idealne dla Ciebie miejsce na tym padole, które może w tym aspekcie Cię uszczęśliwić.
> "Wydawnictwo Górnoleśne w Milanówku pod Warszawą" oferuje sporo reprintów książek bardzo mądrych ludzi.
> Dokładnie o architekturze, urbanistyce, wzornictwie, budowaniu...


 
Adamie stokrotne dzięki! 
Byłam już tam, pooglądałam i zapiszczałam z uciechy. Dobrze, że niedługo jesień! 
I jeszcze znalazłam o ceglanym wzornictwie.
Idę rozbić skarbonkę  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Szybka jesteś lub masz blisko do nich!
 :Lol: 
Mają sporo i dobre to jest!
Chwilowo jednak utopiony jestem w innych problemach to na czas jakiś sobie odpuszczę te zasoby...
Cieszę się, że mogłem pomóc.
Adam M.

----------


## studeo

Przebrnąłem mniej więcej przez cały wątek.
Samej idei ocieplania podłogi na gruncie perlitem nic do zarzucenia nie mam, brzmi to logicznie dość.
Mam jednak takie przemyślenie.
Nie cały świat budujący czyta to forum i nie każdy czytający forum tu zajrzał. 
Tak więc spora większość z tych robiących tradycyjne fundamenty (a nie płytę fundamentową) ociepla je że tak powiem "tradycyjnie" (warstwy patrząc od dołu: zagęszczona pospółka - chudziak - hydroizolacja - styropian - wylewka).
Pytanie: czy oni płacą za ogrzewanie naprawdę dużo więcej? W pierwszym, dziesiątym, trzydziestym roku od budowy?
Ja nie chcę dyskutować z prawami fizyki - tylko że będę budować metodą kontraktową, a żadna znana mi ekipa podłogi z perlitu mi nie zrobi. Sam też nie zrobię, bo mam dwie lewe ręce, w dodatku koślawe, a czasu poza pracą braknie mi nawet na porządny nadzór, a co dopiero na samodzielne wykonawstwo.

Ktoś próbował (nie wiem w jaki sposób) policzyć zysk - finansowy? Bo robić dla idei mi się nie chce. Dla złotówek - owszem, ale: ILE możemy w ten sposób zaoszczędzić?

I jeszcze taka myśl: ludzie budują domy energooszczędne również na zwykłych fundamentach ocieplanych styropianem. I nie płacą majątku za ogrzewanie. Więc może przez ten mokry styropian nie tracimy aż tak wiele?...

----------


## Nat_

Adamie_mk
Świetne wydawnictwo. Zacznę od dobrych podstaw.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

"Ktoś próbował (nie wiem w jaki sposób) policzyć zysk - finansowy? Bo robić dla idei mi się nie chce. Dla złotówek - owszem, ale: ILE możemy w ten sposób zaoszczędzić?"

Możesz mi podać cenę kilowatogodziny czerpanej z różnych nośników w końcu roku 2018?
Taką po wprowadzeniu opłat za CO2 i akcyzy na węgiel i drewno opałowe?
Policzę Ci zyski/straty i podam wynik.

Poczytaj o osiągnięciach kolegi j-j.
Zbudował pasywniaka i w nim mieszka.
Podaje ile co mu kosztuje. Z detalami.

Wlazłeś na temat ocieplenia podłogi, co jest tylko jednym z bardzo wielu elementów domu energooszczędnego!
Zrób komplet i dobrze - to zaoszczędzisz w porównaniu do "typowego" od połowy do 3/4 wydatków na jego stałe utrzymanie.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

dorkaS
Nat_

Są w sieci takie miejsca, gdzie opisują jak się zabrać za remont czy naprawę/restaurację obiektów zabytkowych.
Z oczywistych względów nie zawsze da się stosować idealnie te same surowce do prac.
Wprowadzają więc zamienniki i dobrze wiedzą co i jak i po co to robią... Opisują to jako metody, sposoby.
Tyle, że to nie ma nic wspólnego z budowaniem czy budownictwem!
INACZEJ trzeba stawiać pytania wujowi Google, co sporo wie...
Trudno na to wpaść, bo każdy tylko chciałby sprzedać to takich ofert jest na zapytanie najwięcej.
Parę razy wpadłem na opracowania jakiejś pracowni renowacji zabytków i opracowania jakiejś polibudy...
Było co czytać i nad czym myśleć.
Polecam, jak jest czas i potrzeba.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

To ja nadal podążę pytanie o styropian 3cm z folią. Waldek właśnie takie coś ułożył. Co jest w tym źle zrobione?

- zawarta w styro woda skropli się, i spłynie na utwardzony gips z pelitem. Na pewno wsiąknie. Nie będzie krążyła.

----------


## dorkaS

> Są w sieci takie miejsca, gdzie opisują jak się zabrać za remont czy naprawę/restaurację obiektów zabytkowych.
> Z oczywistych względów nie zawsze da się stosować idealnie te same surowce do prac.
> Wprowadzają więc zamienniki i dobrze wiedzą co i jak i po co to robią... Opisują to jako metody, sposoby.
> Tyle, że to nie ma nic wspólnego z budowaniem czy budownictwem!
> INACZEJ trzeba stawiać pytania wujowi Google, co sporo wie...
> Trudno na to wpaść, bo każdy tylko chciałby sprzedać to takich ofert jest na zapytanie najwięcej.
> Parę razy wpadłem na opracowania jakiejś pracowni renowacji zabytków i opracowania jakiejś polibudy...
> Było co czytać i nad czym myśleć.
> Polecam, jak jest czas i potrzeba.
> ...


Potrzeba jest, gorzej z czasem. 
Ale masz absolutną rację, najtrudniejsze jest czasem sformułowanie pytania. Oprócz wujka Googla, są w sieci mądrzy ludzie, jak Ty, którzy pokazują tropy. A czy ślad odczytamy to już kwestia naszej cierpliwości badacza.
Pod koniec lat osiemdziesiątych przeżyłam remont mocno przedwojennego domu, budowanego bardziej nowocześnie niż ten, który opisałam wyżej i ciężko było o cokolwiek, wiele rzeczy zostało zrobionych niewłaściwie. Zamienników, czy w ogóle materiałów,  było jak na lekarstwo. Popełnionych zostało wiele błędów.
Nie było internetu, dotarcie do informacji wtedy a teraz to rzecz nie do porównania.
Walczyliśmy ze spuszczelami w belkach, które miały być odsłonięte. Najlepsze preparaty do wybicia gadzin wskazał kolekcjoner motyli  :smile:  Tyle, że dotarcie do tych wiadomości  zajęło kilka tygodni. Teraz byłyby to godziny.

A tak z innej beczki, przeglądam sobie różne dzienniki budowy i zaskakująco w wielu widzę, jak się kładzie folie na chudziak i pod chudziak, pod ławy fundamentowe i na ławy, w różnym stopniu permutując w/w miejsca, interesujące.

----------


## deze

http://pubserv.uprp.pl/publicationse...PL203348B1.pdf
Nawet Politechnika Poznańska taką podłogę opatentowała :wink: 
 Jeśli link nie działa podaje numer patentu:  PL203348.
"Unikalną cechą opisywanej konstrukcji ogrzewania podłogowego jest szybkość działania. Ze względu na brak dobrze przewodzącej i akumulującej ciepło warstwy wylewki betonowej, opisywane ogrzewanie po dostarczeniu czynnika grzejnego, będzie oddawało ciepło do pomieszczenia kilkadziesiąt razy szybciej, niż typowe ogrzewania podłogowe. Szybkość działania jest porównywalna z ogrzewaniem
podłogowym wykonanym w metodzie suchej - np. na konstrukcji drewnianej."

----------


## tomek131

Drogi Adamie,nigdy chyba nie widziałem Cię w wątkach o płycie fundamentowej.Mamy tu 27stron o ociepleniu podłogi na gruncie.A zamiast tych wszystkich komplikacji nie lepiej wygrzebać 40cm w ziemi ,w tą dziurę nawieżść pospółki,położyć na to 20cm styro ,albo lepiej XPS-a,ułożyć elementy brzegowe, zrobić zbrojenie i wylać 20 cm płyty fundamentowej.NIe ma tam żadnych folii,nie ma przenikania ciepła do gruntu ani wilgoci bo płyta ponad poziomem gruntu.Bez całej tej zabawy z ławami,ścianami , zasypywaniem, gipsami itp?
P.S Ktoś gdzieś pisał ,że budujesz pompę ciepła powietrze/woda to prawda?Bo nie mogę znależść.Możesz podesłać link ,jeśli pisałeś coś o tym na tym forum?

----------


## firewall

Fajnie. Opatentowali ogrzewanie podłogowe+perlitobeton. Następnie powinni opatentować fotosyntezę roślin. Tęgie głowy na tej poznańskiej politechnice.Aż strach się bać!

----------


## autorus

> http://pubserv.uprp.pl/publicationse...PL203348B1.pdf
> Nawet Politechnika Poznańska taką podłogę opatentowała


Link nie działa  :sad:

----------


## autorus

> P.S Ktoś gdzieś pisał ,że budujesz pompę ciepła powietrze/woda to prawda?Bo nie mogę znależść.Możesz podesłać link ,jeśli pisałeś coś o tym na tym forum?


Ja to napisałem, jak byłem u Adama to właśnie mi pokazywał cześć, jednak jest to w trakcie budowy.

----------


## autorus

Arturo72 przypominam pytanie z wcześniejszej strony, bo nie odpowiedziałeś, że tak zacytuję:

'Arturo72
Możesz uzasadnić wypowiedź?
(Ja swoje mogę!)
Adam M"

----------


## autorus

A jak ktoś z jakichś przyczyn nie chce płyty fundamentowej? A musi mieć chudziaka bo na wysoki poziom wód?

----------


## autorus

Płyta w moim przypadku będzie zbyt droga. Budynek jest stosunkowo lekki. Niie wiem czy to ma sens.

----------


## adam_mk

tomek 131
TAK! TAK! TAK!!!
Ale tu jest znakomita większość tradycjonalistów, co MUSZĄ mieć fundamenty!
Bez tego domu sobie nie wyobrażą!!!
A podłogi jakieś trzeba tam zrobić - to dobrze zrobić je dobrze!

Atruro72
Możesz tak konkretniej?
Tak bardziej merytorycznie i na temat?
Np. - CZEMU?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Tak.
Robię pompy.
Kilka rożnych. Celuję w COP rzędu 7.
Pogoogluj "grzanie lodem"...
Ostro mam to podgonione.
Jesień idzie a zimą chcę to testować w stawie kumpla...
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Też uważam, że w dzisiejszych czasach płyta jest rozwiązaniem idealnym!
Ale kto taką stawia?
Z 5% budujących?

OSRAĆ TE 95% bo są debilami?!
- TO proponujesz?

Są również remonty i modernizacje!
Ja mam budę 108 letnią z piwnicami!
JAK ja tam mam tę płytę wstawić?!!!
A podłogi chcę mieć zrobione DOBRZE!

Weź to raz jeszcze przemyśl!

JA WIEM, że są lepsze rozwiązania...
Tu opisujemy te DOBRE!
Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> JA WIEM, że są lepsze rozwiązania...
> Tu opisujemy te DOBRE!


Jednak temat wątku to *"Najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie"*  :wink: .
Można skorzystać ze znacznie droższych rozwiązań systemowych, np. tego pokazanego w tym filmie : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOK12o8zVcQ (ktoś go już kiedyś w tym wątku pokazywał).

----------


## wołek

My też nie wiedziliśmy na co się zdecydować, myśleliśmy o keramzycie, ale to pylenie i cena...Wylaliśmy styrobeton i jesteśmy zadowoleni. Teraz czekam, aż mi wyliczycie wszystkie wady takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## tomek131

Drogi Adamie (troszkę nie na temat,wybaczcie,jeden pościk tylko )
Pytanie było trochę przewrotne.Sam raczej optowałem za fundamentem, a KOLEJNY architekt przekonywał mnie aby dać se spokój z płytą,bo nie sprawdzona,bo nic nie daje (przenikanie przez ściany fundamentowe pomijalne,głupot się nasłuchałem.Tyle co otwarcie drzwi frontowych raz na tydzień, a reszta to samo bo przecież posadzka na gruncie izolowana i fundament z zewnątrz też).Więc do wczoraj mówię -kichał to pies ,robię fundament. A teraz Ty znowu zbiłeś mnie z podjętej decyzji.
Podobnie jak pompy ciepła pow/woda -tyle się naczytałem ,naszukałem,napytałem i wychodzi mi ,że trza ciągnąć gaz  :sad:  
Adam - pokaż się na wątku o płycie fundamentowej !! Przydała by się niezmiernie tam twoja analiza układu warstw.Każdy robi co innego.Tego najbardziej się obawiam.
Na wątek o pompach ciepła ,szczególnie pow/woda też mógłbyś czasem wpaść....

----------


## autorus

Bo Adam jest o siania niepokoju  :smile:  W sensie pozytywnym. Mi tez przewrócił projekt do góry nogami  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol: 
Dobra!
Wlezę tam (jak znajdę).
Linkę jakąś byś rzucił to łatwiej by było trafić.
Swoje PC na razie musiałem odstawić, bo cudem trafiłem na akumulatory to kończę w popłochu elektrownię 24kW (na razie tyle).
Leżą w częściach i czekają aż kable połączę...
Adam M.

Czy nie na "fundamentach" to jest?
A.M.

----------


## Nat_

Adamie M
Nie mam obiektu zabytkowego, tylko całkiem wiejską, rozpadającą się chałupę, w której mieszkam. Po ośmiu latach życia " tak jak oni kiedyś", postanowiłam ułatwić sobie życie i zrobić podłogówkę i wszystko byłoby dobrze, gdybym nie przeczytała Twoich wpisów. Utknęłam i nie mogę ruszyć, chałupa rozgrzebana, a zima tuż tuż. Potrzebuję chyba jakiegoś solidnego kopa na rozpęd. Pomocy!!!!!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...wka-w-stulatku

----------


## tomek131

Przepraszam,że nie wrzuciłem linka,myślałem ,że wiesz gdzie to.Teraz już wiem ,że znalazłeś (widziałem post)

----------


## pirawawa

Adam 2 razy przeczytałem wątek - jednak ze zrozumieniem u mnie ciężko. Nauka poszła w las a może tak powinno być, znam się na innych rzeczach a na budowie powinni znać się fachowcy.
Proszę oszczędźcie mi kolejnego czytania wątku (i tak nie zrozumiem).
Proszę o wypunktowanie zastosowania perlitu (dla kształconego w innej dziedzinie). Mam fundamenty zagęszczone piachem. Mam zalewać chudziak. Co dalej punkt po punkcie?.
Może ktoś znalazł fachowca w okolicach Warszawy który wie co to Perlit !!!?
Z góry dzięki

----------


## autorus

Może ja trochę pomogę bo widziałem *na własne oczy*. 

1. zalewasz chudziaka
2. kładziesz papę w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach zawiając na ściny (tzw szczelna wanna)np ICOPAL V60S24 Szybki Profil SBS taką kolega Waldek rozkładał
3. jak już rozłożysz wszystkie instalacje tj kanalizacja, wodna ( ale tu trzeba pamiętać że wodną należy rozłożyć na dystansach aby się stykała z papą)
4. potem rozsypiesz perlit z gipsem, wyrównujesz łatami i lejesz wodę wężem ogrodniczym ze specjalną końcówką.
I to chyba koniec, masz podłogę perlitową. 

* raczej nikt ci tego nie będzie chciał zrobić konkretnie chodzi o mieszanie perlitu z gipsem, musisz zrobić sam.

Może jeszcze dodam jak to jest z tym zraszaniem, kawałek 12m2 kolega Waldek zraszał 30 min

----------


## pirawawa

Dzięki - nareszcie kumam. Jak ktoś zna wykonawce proszę o namiar. Budowa w  Radzyminie

----------


## autorus

No ale to jeszcze nie wszystko. teraz musisz rozłożyć podłogówkę i tu sa kłopoty. Powiem jak rozłożył ja kolega Waldek. 

1. płyty styropianowe 3 cm z folią
2. na to układasz przewody od podłogówki
3. Zalewasz betonem i już

Jest też inna szkoła o której poczytasz w tym wątku.  :smile:

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Witam!
Długo mnie nie było, bo walczyłam z perlitem  :smile: 
Nie jest to takie proste, choć jak mówią, wprawa czyni mistrza, o czym nasz mistrz Adam czasem chyba zapomina  :smile: , mówiąc, że to bułka z masłem po zrobieniu kilometrów kwadratowych gipso-perlitu. 
Pierwszy pokój - katorga, maski przeciwpyłowe i gogle, bo włazi w oczy, mąż nie odzywał się do mnie 3 dni, a na słowa forum i  murator dostawał gęsiej skórki. Lanie wodą: lałam mgiełkę 1 godzinę, 2 godziny, cholerstwo straszliwie popękało. Podlewałam dalej wężem i łzami. Na drugi dzień - porażka - wszystko się sypało, noga czasem wpadła przez całą warstwę. Wyciągneliśmy deski wyznaczające wysokość, dodaliśmy perlitogipsu we wszystkie dziury i podlewałam dalej wodą i łzami.
W następnym pokoju przestaliśmy się pieprzyć i po początkowym zroszeniu delikatnym, żeby ustabilizować wierzchnią warstwę, lałam wodą ile wodociąg dał.
I tu uwaga: lepiej zawijać więcej papę na ściany, nawet na pół metra, bo się nie zmoczy tak ścian wodą, a przy zbyt małe warstwie papy na ścianie perlit lubi wejść pomiędzy papę a ścianę przez każdą szpareczkę.
Wyszło lepiej, ale w następnym pokoju jeszcze lepiej - im bardzie "byle jak", tym lepiej wychodziło. Przestaliśmy się przejmować dokładnym wyznaczaniem wysokości, bo warstwa perlitogipsu siada przy chodzeniu przynajmnie centymetr, nawet w miejscach, gdzie był bardzo twardy. Ogólnie i tak wyszły lekkie góry i doliny od chodzeniu po perlicie.

Im dalej, tym lepiej - opracowaliśmy metodę bezpyłowego mieszania: wysypuje się perlit i gips bezpośrednio w pomieszczeniu docelowym i mieszanie szurając nogami - oczywiście boso! Świetnie wyczuwa się warstwy perlitu (ciepłe) i gipsu (zimne). Po czym łopatą do śniegu przepchnąć na bok i następny worek. Obliczyłam, ile worków idzie na pokój, wysypuje się, miesza i potem rozkłada. 

Ostatnie pomieszczenie: salon z kuchnią prawie 50m2 robiła 1 osoba w ciągu 3 godzin  :smile: ). Wprawa czyni mistrza  :smile: .
Podłogówkę kładłam w listwach MAXL Slat 2000 - na Allegro nawet za 7 zł, do tego okazało się, że sprzedawca jest 4 km ode mnie. Poszło mi 50 listew na 950mb rury - około 180m2 podłogi ogrzewanej. Nie dawałam folii, listwy bezpośrednio na perlit.
Pod kominek i bufor dałam na chudziaka 20cm perlitobetonu (na worek perlitu worek cementu + wiadro piasku + woda).

Zdjęcia może uda się wkleić wieczorem...

----------


## autorus

Właśnie zdjęcia poprosimy. 

I koniecznie jak przyczepiłaś te listwy? 
Czy te pomieszczenie 50m2 to w jednej całości laliście? Aż mi się wierzyć nie che. 
Sprawdzaliście jak wyszły przekroje? Czy pod skórką jest suchy?

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Listew nie przyczepiałam. Rozmieściłam zgodnie z moim projektem, przeważnie na krzyż w pokoju, obciążyłam kawałkami bloczków, cegieł i.t.p. i rozkładałam rurki. Po przyczepieniu rurek całość się dobrze trzymała, tak, że mogłam ruszać całą pętlą. Odpady listew wykorzystałam do ułożenia przyłączy w przedpokojach. Potem ustawialiśmy listwy prowadzące na plackach wylewki i laliśmy wylewki z betoniarki. Ogółem wysypanie perlitu, ułożenie rurek i wylewki zajęło 2,5 tygodnia w trzy osoby. 
Pomieszczenie salono-kuchni laliśmy z jedną dylatacją - kuchnia oddzielona. Sam salon ma wymiary 7x5m, więc nie robiłam w nim dylatacji, tylko 2 pętle.
Warstwa perlitu miała mieć 13 cm, ale jak już pisałam, przynajmniej 1cm osiadło, a w niektórych miejscach bardziej. W sypialni, co poszła na 1 ogień czasem zamiast 7cm wylewki poszło 10cm! Niestety nie miałam już więcej perlitu, żeby wyrównać, 16m3 wystarczyło na styk.
Po wyjęciu desek widać było, że jakieś 5cm jest związane, pod spodem suchy jak wiór, a lałam wodą na maksa. Wypełnienia po deskach nawet wiaderkiem.

I jeszcze dygresja: mąż rozmawiał ze znajomym, który się skarżył, że pomimo suchego lata puchną mu się panele podłogowe na ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Podłogę ma standardową: chudziak, papa, styropian 15cm, folia, rurki, wylewka. Albo coś spieprzył, albo... perlit górą?

PS: Raczej nie polecam perlitu pod wylewkę anhydrytową, chyba, że ktoś ma dużo czasu: po udeptaniu warstwa wyrównawcza na lustro nawet z większa ilością gipsu i dopiero potem rurki. Inaczej wylewki puszczą go z torbami, jak zamiast 4,5cm wyjdzie 8cm  :smile: . Przy betoniarce nie ma to aż takiego znaczenia.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Mieszanie perlitu z gipsem


Tak wygląda po wyjęciu desek - trzeba zasypać perlitem, uklepać i nawodnić


Gotowa podłoga: łazienka - widać odciski stóp


Rurki na listwach

----------


## firewall

I super że daliście zdjęcia. To wspaniały przykład, że jak człowiek zatnie się to zrobi coś co chce. Pomimo, że ocieplenie można zrobić prościej, łatwiej i przyjemniej ale za to ile ma się satysfakcji że mozna coś zrobić tak jak ktoś inny wymyślił. Jestem pod wrażeniem.

----------


## autorus

Załamka. *Aga i Krzysiu* się napracowali , i na dodatek chcieli o tym opowiedzieć. To trzeba im przywalić,  bo kolega przecież wie najlepiej jak takie ocieplenie  trzeba zrobić  :smile:  No i oczywiście prościej łatwiej i przyjemniej rzecz jasna.

----------


## firewall

Na 99,9% budów wiedzą jak to się robi więc to nie jest wiedza tajemna. A z tym perlitem w takiej wersji to jest pięknie na papierze, a na żywca tak jak piszecie i dajecie zdjęcia. Więc raczej jako alternatywa dla normalnych sposobów to nie jest. A ja naprawdę podziwiam za upór i determinację.

----------


## autorus

Na większości budów nie maja o tym zielonego pojęcia. Włosy się jeżą na głowie jakie ludzie głupoty robią. Kumpel ma firmę budowlana, wpada co jakiś czas, jak posłucham to uszy więdną.   :smile:

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Nie wiem, czy wszystko dobrze wyjdzie, przekonam się po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym. Wiadomo, że początki są najtrudniejsze, zwłaszcza jak ekipa (widoczna na zdjęciu) jest w ilości 2 sztuk, w porywach do trzech (ja, niewidoczna na zdjęciu). U mnie tylko kanalizacja (2 rurki) poszły w perlicie, reszta już była pod betonem, ale jak pomyślę, że miałabym rzeźbić styropian przy puszczaniu wody w podłodze, to wymiękam. Różnice w wysokości podbetonu wyniosły u mnie max 2cm, ale zdarzały się "wysepki" wysokości 1 cm, na których niestety styropian by się kiwał. Więc znów rzeźbienie lub podkuwanie. 
Jeszcze raz powtórzę, że ostatni salon 35m2 został zaperlitowany jednoosobowo w 3 godziny razem z podlewaniem. Czy styropian też tak szybko się rozłoży? Nie wiem, nie robiłam. Po za tym ciekawe, jak by wyglądał styropian, jak przejedzie po nim ze 100 taczek? Perlit tylko pięknie się ubił.
2 sprawa. Mąż zapomniał o jednej rurce kanalizacyjnej do umywalki, więc w tym miejscu odkopał perlit, wstawił trójnik i rurkę,  na powrót zasypał i uklepał. W styropianie byłoby deczko trudniej...

----------


## autorus

Więcej zdjęć poproszę  :smile:

----------


## lesz

dzięki za zdjęcia i podzielenie się doświadczeniem. Z chęcią posłucham jak sprawdza się perlit po dłuższym okresie czasu. Dlatego, jeżeli to możliwe na wiosnę poprosimy o wrażenia "po-zimowe"

@Autorus: napisz jak będziesz mógł jak wyszły te próbki od Adama gdy je zdobędziesz  :smile:

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

> Więcej zdjęć poproszę


Ja więcej zdjęć nie mam z zabawy z perlitem, może mąż ma u siebie w telefonie. Zdjęcia rurek zamieściłam w wątku "Podłogówka pływająca z głową", żeby tutaj nie zaśmiecać.
Tak to jest, że jak się robi od rana do wieczora, to nie ma czasu na pstrykanie fotek, a teraz już skończył mi się urlop i trzeba zarabiać na rodzinę  :smile: .
Niestety na większości budów jest tak: "robię tak od 20 lat i jest dobrze".
Mam to szczęście, że mój mąż prowadzi sam firmę budowlaną i jest otwarty na wszelakie nowinki  :smile: .

----------


## kbab

> "Ktoś próbował (nie wiem w jaki sposób) policzyć zysk - finansowy? Bo robić dla idei mi się nie chce. Dla złotówek - owszem, ale: ILE możemy w ten sposób zaoszczędzić?"
> 
> Możesz mi podać cenę kilowatogodziny czerpanej z różnych nośników w końcu roku 2018?
> Taką po wprowadzeniu opłat za CO2 i akcyzy na węgiel i drewno opałowe?
> Policzę Ci zyski/straty i podam wynik.
> 
> Poczytaj o osiągnięciach kolegi j-j.
> Zbudował pasywniaka i w nim mieszka.
> Podaje ile co mu kosztuje. Z detalami.
> ...


właśnie odnośnie tego liczenia trafiłem na ten temat, może coś wspólnie ustalimy
zrobiłem prosty arkusz do obliczenia zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło, ale mam wątpliwości co do strat przez płytę na gruncie, chodzi o ustalenie współczynnika przenikania ciepła do gruntu, wiadomo że jest on wypadkową różnicy temperatur pomieszczenia i gruntu - problem w tym, że w arkuszu przyjmuję stałą temperaturę gruntu na 8stC - chociaż wiadomo że bezpośrednio pod płytą jest wyższa. Również współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła samego gruntu jest zależny od jego składu, wilgotności - szybciej odbierze ciepło glina czy ił, niż piasek czy żwir, czy też lita skała. Zatem straty mogą być obarczone sporym błędem. Jak go pomniejszyć - czy różnicując współczynnik przenikania płyty, czy podnieść temperaturę gruntu pod płytą? Arkusz jest na str.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...Pfu-_8B#gid=33
ark 34 i 35 - w/w arkusz szybko policzy efekt finansowy - zapraszam do testowania.

----------


## autorus

Ze tak powiem ja nie poszaleje  :sad:

----------


## firewall

Po co wyważasz otwarte drzwi. Fajnie liczy sie przegrody takim programikiem na stronie rockwoola. I wilgotość i ciepełko. Nawet nie jest trudny. Mnie trochę pomógł.

----------


## mk_kosa

A może proporcje perlit/gips nie tak dobrane, że gotowa podłoga uginała się pod stopami? A to, że ugięła się pod ciężarem wylewki to już wogóle porażka...
Adam zapodał fajny sposób: ciepły, logiczny, prosty w samodzielnym wykonaniu, ale - właśnie ALE czy oprócz jego samego, ktoś stosował sposób w praktyce przed przeczytaniem o nim na forum?
Wydawać by się mogło, że zebrała się tutaj grupa "testerów". Do niedawna sam chciałem do niej dołączyć - byłbym osobą, która sprawdziłaby wspomnianą przez autora "sposobu" możliwość użycia zasypki perlitogipsowej w grupszej warstwie - z podziałem na część 20 cm samego perlitu oraz 10 cm mieszanki z gipsem. Ale teraz, po relacji Agi i Krzyśka raczej się wycofam.

----------


## autorus

Jeśli nie wejdę w płytę fundamentowa to biorę się za perlit.

----------


## HenoK

> właśnie odnośnie tego liczenia trafiłem na ten temat, może coś wspólnie ustalimy
> zrobiłem prosty arkusz do obliczenia zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło, ale mam wątpliwości co do strat przez płytę na gruncie, chodzi o ustalenie współczynnika przenikania ciepła do gruntu, wiadomo że jest on wypadkową różnicy temperatur pomieszczenia i gruntu - problem w tym, że w arkuszu przyjmuję stałą temperaturę gruntu na 8stC - chociaż wiadomo że bezpośrednio pod płytą jest wyższa. Również współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła samego gruntu jest zależny od jego składu, wilgotności - szybciej odbierze ciepło glina czy ił, niż piasek czy żwir, czy też lita skała. Zatem straty mogą być obarczone sporym błędem. Jak go pomniejszyć - czy różnicując współczynnik przenikania płyty, czy podnieść temperaturę gruntu pod płytą? Arkusz jest na str.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...Pfu-_8B#gid=33
> ark 34 i 35 - w/w arkusz szybko policzy efekt finansowy - zapraszam do testowania.


Tak jak założyłeś jest dobrze. Wyższa temperatura bezpośrednio pod płytą występuje przy słabej izolacji pod płytą. Przy izolacji rzędu 20cm dużego błędu nie popełnisz. Do tego dochodzi wpływ stref brzegowych, jednak nie jest ona wielki dla "typowego" domu (stodoły).

----------


## kbab

> Tak jak założyłeś jest dobrze.


Skoro tak uważasz to nic nie będę kombinował, chociaż gdyby się okazało, że pod płytą jest np 10 a nie 8stC to straty się zmniejszają o ponad 300kWh/rok, zatem wpływ struktury gruntu pod płytą ma spore znaczenie. Ciągle przypomina mi się temat braku izolacji od gruntu, był wałkowany kilka lat temu, nawet ściągałem opinie fachowców od ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## adam_mk

Chyba wypada mi przeprosić Aga i Krzysiu za  nastawienie ich na bezproblemowe wykonanie tej warstwy...
Mają świętą rację, że trening czyni mistrza, a ja o tym chyba trochę zapomniałem.
Po prostu... z perlitem robię co chcę i co mi potrzeba od kilku lat...
Wiem jak się zachowa w każdych (prawie) warunkach.
Kilkakrotnie byłem przy rozpoczynaniu tej roboty w różnych miejscach (miastach).
Ja, "tymi ręcami" wykonywałem pierwszy kawałek a oni patrzyli.
Potem, w następnej godzinie oni wykonywali kolejny...
Nie było kłopotów czy problemów...
Takie są moje doświadczenia...
Aga pisze, że da się w godzinę pomieszczenie zrobić.
Kondygnację się da na jednej dniówce....

Wszyscy zwracają uwagę, że nie ma ekip od roboty w perlicie...
No to.... już jedna jest! - Aga i Krzysiu.
Teraz, jak myślę, nie jest to dla nich żaden cud czy technologia kosmiczna...
(Jest i więcej, ale z rozmów wynika, że na forum już prawie nie zaglądają...)

Uważam, że po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym Aga i Krzysiu wybaczą mi zbytni optymizm (jak rachunek za energię dostaną, co go przez lupę czytać trzeba).
Decyzja była i jest dobra - postawienie na ten sposób termoizolacji podłogi.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak zrobimy mieszaninę do jeżdżenia po niej czołgiem, taką co się uginać nie będzie, to będzie to bardziej gips/cement z perlitem jak termoizolacja...
Nie o to nam chodzi!
Stańcie sobie który na płycie styropianu. Podskoczcie na niej...
A potem mi tu napiszcie - że WCALE się nie poddaje....

Naciski na tę warstwę rozkłada bardzo równomiernie wylewka i podłoga , co na niej jest wykonywana.
ONA ma być odporna na szpilki (takie buciory)  dziewczyn zaproszonych na oblewanie nowego domu...

Adam M.

----------


## tomek131

Jak tam ci Adam idzie zapoznawanie się z wątkiem o płycie fundamentowej?Tam jest pełna izolacja od gruntu.
Ale jakoś tak głupio zebrać troszku ziemi ,wylać w tą dziurę trochu betonu i na tym dom na lat dziesiątki postawić...nie?

----------


## adam_mk

Idzie jak kurwie w deszcz!
Ostatnimi czasy co dzień to gorzej...
Autko mi jakieś skurwiele przedwczoraj w nocy spaliły...
Moją Sierkę...
Zamiast czytać i co tworzyć, czy robić robotę to po Policjach się pętam...
Ciekawe czy może być jeszcze gorzej...
Bo jak nie - to może być tylko lepiej.
Tym się pocieszam...
Nie lubię za Hioba robić...

Adam M.

----------


## tomek131

Auto ci spalili?Założyłeś komuś WM z reku i słaby odzysk ciepła miał czy jak?
Jak spalili?Sierka ,znaczy swoje lata musiała mieć,się sama zapaliła może.
Jakbyś co kupował rada (dawno temu się tym zajmowałem , w szkole jeszcze)nie kupuj niczego do handlarza i nigdy z komisu.

----------


## jasiek71

> Sierka ,znaczy swoje lata musiała mieć,się sama zapaliła może.


nie złorzecz na sierkę, one same sie nie zapalają :yes: 
katowałem takiego spręta trochę czasu..., złego słowa nie powiem

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

> Teraz, jak myślę, nie jest to dla nich żaden cud czy technologia kosmiczna...
> (Jest i więcej, ale z rozmów wynika, że na forum już prawie nie zaglądają...)
> 
> Uważam, że po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym Aga i Krzysiu wybaczą mi zbytni optymizm (jak rachunek za energię dostaną, co go przez lupę czytać trzeba).
> Decyzja była i jest dobra - postawienie na ten sposób termoizolacji podłogi.
> 
> Adam M.


Owszem, zaglądają na forum, tylko teraz co innego na głowie: bufor, wentylacja, ocieplenie ścian, instalacje wodne, elektryczne TV i internet, sterowanie i takie tam... 

Dzięki, mam nadzieję, że tak będzie, choć raczej na drugi sezon grzewczy  :smile: .

----------


## autorus

Kurczę kicha z tym autem. Ale jak byłem u Ciebie to mi antenę CB zasunęli presidenta   :sad:  

Teraz powiedziałem chrzanię kupuję zwykła tanią za 100zł, mniejsze straty  :sad:

----------


## Raźny

Jak wspominał Adam MK (Adamie szczere kondolencje)... ma być dobrze i tanio. 

A o tym produkcie jeszcze tu nikt z tego co pamiętam nie wspominał. Sproszkowany poliuretan.

W praktyce wygląda to tak:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...SYWNY-quot-dom

Cenowo wychodzi chyba najkorzystniej. Ceny nawet 1zł za 1m3.
Wasze zdanie?

----------


## adam_mk

Może być dobre.
W łapach nie trzymałem to pewności nie mam.
Da się ubijać, jak piszą...
A da się kleić gipsem?
Choćby po wierzchu?
Próbę bym jaką zrobił...
Adam M.

----------


## malux20

jutro robimy chudziaka 12 cm dosypię w betoniarni włokien , kupiłem też środek w płynie   do uszczelnienia betonu[ma utrudnić podciąganie kapilarne  wilgoci] 
włokna podobno nic nie daja ale co z tym płynem?

czy rura doprawadzająca powietrze do kominka powinna być wkopana pod chudziakiem  czy położona na niego w ociepleniu?
beton będę zagęszczał zagęszczarką

----------


## pionan

ja mam położnony kanał na chudziaku w ociepleniu. Tylko dlatego, że zapomniałem o doprowadzeniu powietrza do kominka przy robieniu fundamentów.

----------


## ekmir

Szanowni forumowicze bardzo prosze o poradę.
Na chudziaku położyłem pape (asfaltową) i zamierzałem na niej rozłożyc folię, a na to styropian.
Całośc styropianu ma miec grubosc 28 cm (na zakładkę np:10 + 18.
Z niektórych postów wynika jednak, że może byc problem z jednoczesnym zastosowaniem papy i styropianu. I nie pomoże tu oddzielenie folią bo - opary  :sad: 
Co robic?

----------


## autorus

A po co folię?

----------


## ekmir

Żeby własnie nie było bezpośredniego kontaktu papy ze styropianem.

----------


## ekmir

> To trzeba było od razu myśleć,że papa+styro to proszenie się o problemy  Papa "zjada" styro no i trzeba doprowadzić,zeby nie "zjadała"


Myślałem o skutecznej izolacji, bo jak wiemy folia na chudziaku jej nie gwarantuje (za delikatna). Dlatego położyłem pape a dla odseparowania od styropianu planowałem wyłożyc całosc folia. tylko te ewentualne opary.
Jak doprowadzic zeby nie "zjadala"?

----------


## surgi22

Wczesniej nakarmić papę wełną to moze styro nie ruszy  :big lol: 
A tak serio to  czego się boisz.

----------


## ekmir

Bardzo proszę o konkrety i poważne traktowanie.
Tak serio to nie chciał bym aby pod posadzką coś się działo  :sad:

----------


## ekmir

Tak właśnie miałem zamiar zrobic (pisalem o tym wczesniej) żeby nie było kontaktu styropianu z papą. 
A czy opary występują i czy moga oddziałowywa na styropian ?

----------


## autorus

Ja bym sie martwił bardziej kondensacją pary wodnej. Z opisu wynika że zrobiłeś szczelną wannę w której będzie się gromadzić woda.

----------


## ekmir

> Ja bym sie martwił bardziej kondensacją pary wodnej. Z opisu wynika że zrobiłeś szczelną wannę w której będzie się gromadzić woda.


To jak to jest:
- reaguje styropian z papą, a jeśli tak to czy tylko przy bezpośrednim kontakcie czy również pod wpływem oparów z papy?
- o co chodzi z tą szczelnością?

----------


## autorus

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ogi-na-gruncie

zacznij czytać od postu #4

----------


## Maciek_W

> To jak to jest:
> - reaguje styropian z papą, a jeśli tak to czy tylko przy bezpośrednim kontakcie czy również pod wpływem oparów z papy?
> - o co chodzi z tą szczelnością?


Kolega "autorus" chyba nie zrozumiał Twojego pytania:
Odpowiedzi na swoje pytania powinieneś znaleść w załączonych linkach:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zioma-posadzka
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pa-i-styropian
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ze-styropianem

----------


## nysander

Witam,

takie pytanie jak obliczyć zapotrzebowanie na ilość materiałów perlit + gips. przyjmować objętość perlitu jako bazową a dodaną ilość gipsu przyjmować jako dodatek na osiadanie perlitogipsu?

czy pod kominek robić 20 cm perlitobetonu czy 10 cm perlitogipsu + 10 cm perlitobetonu lekko przezbrojonego siatką (i dodatkowo w wylewce dozbrojenie tego obszaru)?

proporcja 1 worek gipsu :10 worków perlitu (wagowa) tak?

----------


## autorus

Z tego co pamiętam to  jeden worek perlitu do 1 worka 20kg gipsu  :smile:  
Pod kominkiem to nie wiem czy to jest dobry pomysł. Kolega Waldek dał 1:1 pelit i cement i wcale jakieś twarde nie wyszło ,.

----------


## ekmir

Serdecznie dziękuję za podane linki.
Niestety jak zwykle zdania tam sa podzielone. Chociaż zdaje się, że przewaga jest wypowiedzi świadczących o braku reakcji pap ze styropianem.

Wracam jednak jeszcze do tej szczelności i gromadzeniu się wody, o której pisze kolega autorus

----------


## autorus

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ogi-na-gruncie

zacznij czytać od postu #4    :smile:

----------


## ekmir

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ogi-na-gruncie
> zacznij czytać od postu #4


Wygląda na to, że zdecydowana większośc domów mą zła hydroizolację bo zastosowano styropian  :sad:

----------


## autorus

Dla mnie to też była nowość   :smile:  i zaskoczenie. Ale ponieważ jestem jeszcze na etapie projektu to coś z tym można zrobić. Konkretnie najprawdopodobniej zrobię płytę fundamentową.

----------


## ekmir

Jeśli tak jest to podważa nie tylko wiedzę kier. bud. ale również projektantów  :sad: 

To jakas rewolucja: złe projekty, zły nadzór, kiepskie budynki  :sad:

----------


## Maciek_W

> Jeśli tak jest to podważa nie tylko wiedzę kier. bud. ale również projektantów 
> To jakas rewolucja: złe projekty, zły nadzór, kiepskie budynki


Popieram wypowiedź kolegi: Arturo72 post 541 
w odniesieniu do teorii spiskowej  :wink:

----------


## orko

Co się łamiecie - jak wam wylewka położona na najlepszym ociepleniu popęka to zawsze jest jeszcze technologia firmy Uretek.

----------


## ekmir

> Konkretnie najprawdopodobniej zrobię płytę fundamentową.


Ja już nie zrobię. Mam fundamenty - dom w stanie surowym.
Na chudziaku położyłem papę (mogę ją zdjąc) i planowałem po instalacjach wodno-kan.-grzewczych rozłożyc styropian (warstwami 28 cm).
czy to jest złe rozwiązanie, czy zmienic materiał (styropian na wełnę)?

----------


## autorus

Na tym etapie to bym kładł perlit. Na forum są relacje jak to się robi.

----------


## ekmir

> Na tym etapie to bym kładł perlit. Na forum są relacje jak to się robi.


Nie do konca jestem przekonany do tego rozwiazania. w koncu to jest niesprawdzona nowosc.
Poza tym musialbym to sam wykonac, bo raczej nikt by sie tego nie podjal.

czy w zamian rownie dobrym rozwiazaniem nie bylo by zastosowanie styropianu o podwyższonych parametrach - odpornym na wilgoc lub welny?

----------


## autorus

Problemem nie jest nasiąkliwość styro tylko migracja ciepła z płyty grzejnej do chudziaka przez wilgoć. A może nie robisz ogrzewania podłogowego , tylko grzejniki to by nie było problemu?

Odnośnie styropianu dobrze napisał kolega Tomek B

*"Styropian to przede wszystkim powietrze, które jest zamknięte w jego porach. Kiedy ocieplamy podłogę w temp. otoczenia wyższej od temp. podłogi dochodzi do kondensacji pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu, zostaje to wszystko na zawsze na izolacji przeciwwilgociowej (folia, papa). W przypadku uruchomienia płyty grzejnej w okresie grzewczym zaczyna się kradzież ciepła. Ciepło z płyty grzejnej przenika przez pory styropianu doprowadzając tę wilgoć ponownie do stanu gazowego, która migrując przenosi ciepło z płyty grzejnej do chudziaka. Na powierzchni izolacji, która zawsze ma temp. 10 stopni (ponieważ leży na chudziaku), dochodzi do ponownej kondensacji, cykl się powtarza a złodziej ciepła jest bardzo syty i lubi wilgoć, ponieważ to bardzo dobry przewodnik.
Na ścianie, będzie podobnie, szczególnie jeśli dom zostanie bardzo dokładnie ocieplony a wilgoć z domu nie jest odprowadzana we właściwy sposób, dlatego co niektórym nawet grzyb rośnie.
Można położyć te płyty styropianowe, ale należy to zrobić w temperaturze otoczenia zbliżonej do temperatury wylewki betonowej (chudziaka), wtedy przy braku gradientu temperatur, nie dojdzie do kondensacji.
Zimą styropian jest prawie suchy. "* 

Może wiec jakiś styrodur by sytuację poprawił.

----------


## orko

No cóż ta teoria to raczej niepotwierdzone przypuszczenie niż fakt.

----------


## Tomek B..

Tak czy inaczej perlit jest materiałem ''pewnym'' chociażby dlatego, że to szklane banieczki z materiału wytworzonego przez naturę.

Wymyśliłem tak, że bezpośrednio na pospółkę wysypię perlit na grubość 30cm, na to ułożę wodoodporne płyty gipsowe a na nich wyleję płytę grzejną z wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Adam pewnie mnie ... za patent.

----------


## ekmir

"Kiedy ocieplamy podłogę w temp. otoczenia wyższej od temp. podłogi dochodzi do kondensacji pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu, zostaje to wszystko na zawsze na izolacji przeciwwilgociowej (folia, papa)".

Wniosek z tego, że jeżeli temp. otoczenia jest niższa lub taka sama to taki problem nie występuje.

----------


## Tomek B..

Owszem nie występuje, jednak wraca kiedy zaczynamy utrzymywać w domu temperaturę 20-21 stopni.

----------


## ekmir

"Styropian to przede wszystkim powietrze, które jest zamknięte w jego porach".

W takim razie nie dotyczy to wełny

----------


## autorus

Oj dotyczy  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

Styropian to przede wszystkim powietrze, które jest zamknięte w jego porach

Wydaje mi się, że wełna to nie jest (przede) wszystkim powietrze, zamkniete w jego porach

----------


## Maciek_W

> Na tym etapie to bym kładł perlit. Na forum są relacje jak to się robi.


Kolego autorus, skoro popierasz teorię opisaną w wątku, napisz mi proszę jaki jest współczynnik przenikania ciepła i naprężenia ściskające dla perlitu zmieszanego w gipsem? 
Wykonałem próbę podaną przez adam_mk ze styropianem i styropian nie pocił się: na folii, na betonie. Zakres temperaturowy od 6st. C do 24  st. C.

Także teorię mogę przyjąć, praktycznie jednak brakuje kilku istotnych szczegółów.

----------


## autorus

> Także teorię mogę przyjąć, praktycznie jednak brakuje kilku istotnych szczegółów.


Zupełnie jak w zimnej fuzji  :wink:

----------


## ekmir

Proszę mi w takim razie wytłumaczy dlaczego nie moze byc wełna albo np. URSA

----------


## Maciek_W

> Zupełnie jak w zimnej fuzji


To nie ten rząd temperatur  :wink: 

No coż argumentów brak...tak więc przed wykonaniem posadzki perlit & gips skonsultuj się z kierownikiem budowy lub inspektorem nadzoru.

----------


## ekmir

> No ale to jeszcze nie wszystko. teraz musisz rozłożyć podłogówkę i tu sa kłopoty. Powiem jak rozłożył ja kolega Waldek. 
> 
> 1. płyty styropianowe 3 cm z folią
> 2. na to układasz przewody od podłogówki
> 3. Zalewasz betonem i już
> 
> Jest też inna szkoła o której poczytasz w tym wątku.


Trochę to dziwne, że jednak mamy tu do czynienia ze styropianem. I co nie kradnie on ciepła w przypadku uruchomienia płyty grzejnej w okresie grzewczym ?

----------


## Tomek B..

wszystko zależy od tego na czym są położone te płyty styropianowe.

----------


## ekmir

A poza perlitem na czym można je jeszcze położyc tak aby nie bylo tej "kradzieży"?

----------


## autorus

> No coż argumentów brak...


proszę się odezwać do kolegi Adama, na pewno przedstawi argumenty  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

Czy ta teoria dotyczy również podłóg na poddaszu?

----------


## ekmir

Ponawiam swoje zapytanie dot. zastosowania innych materiałów niż styropian np. wełna, ursa

----------


## autorus

O wełnie nie słyszałem. Ale daje się piankę pur na podłogi. Niestety dość drogo wychodzi.

----------


## Raźny

Jeszcze jedna opcja się pojawiła ostatnio. 
Do rozważenia jak ktoś chce zastosować grafitowe styropiany w podłogę na elewacje, dach.
Chodzi dokładnie o płyty z pianki poliuretanowej. 
Do ocieplenia ścian, podłóg, sufitów.....
W sieci czytałem, że 25 cm tej pianki w dachu daje U = 0,9

Możliwość pocięcia na różne grubości - cena 200zł m3 netto
Lik do aukcji.

http://allegro.pl/pianka-poliuretano...839790147.html

Ponad to.
Dowiedziałem się pocztą pantoflową, że sproszkowany poliuretan używał min. HenoK do zasypania fundamentów - pod podłogą na gruncie. 

Może napisałby czy się opłaciło? To chyba robił w 2009 roku? Może jakieś podsumowanie tematu?
Z resztą kilka osób już ten materiał zastosowało z tego forum. Niech się przyznają  :big grin:

----------


## orko

Ja mam obsypane fundamenty proszkiem poliuretanowym o grubości 50cm. A fundamenty mam lane w gruncie więc ciut wyboiste. Zero izolacji przeciwwodnej jedynie pozioma. Zero podciągania wilgoci. Proszek suchutki i nie opada, wręcz niweluje naciski gruntu na elewację bo jest sprężysty  :smile:

----------


## autorus

u mnie za to będzie inaczej tzn nie daje chudziaka tylko szkło piankowe 30cm. 

Jest od razu 2 w 1 czyli nie pozwala podciągać wilgoci oraz jest izolacją cieplną.

----------


## qubic

> u mnie za to będzie inaczej tzn nie daje chudziaka tylko szkło piankowe 30cm. 
> 
> Jest od razu 2 w 1 czyli nie pozwala podciągać wilgoci oraz jest izolacją cieplną.


a jakie szkło i w jakiej cenie?

----------


## autorus

hm, tutaj niestety jeszcze nie wiem, chyba ściągane z Belgii. W granulacie. Ceny nie znam, czekam na odpowiedz.

----------


## autorus

Znalazłem filmik o szkle piankowym i robieniu podłogi  :smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcZ_c...layer_embedded

http://youtu.be/TdZUwH9e6Pw

Strona w necie w PL

http://www.geocell-schaumglas.eu/pl/...um/multimedia/

Teraz tylko cena w EUR i czekamy na lepszy kurs  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

> wszystko zależy od tego na czym są położone te płyty styropianowe.





> O wełnie nie słyszałem. Ale daje się piankę pur na podłogi. Niestety dość drogo wychodzi.


Czyli można jako podkład np: Poliuretan - Ecotherm (Ecotherm - płyta Ecotherm ALU 2, 100 mm), a na nią styropian np. Termo Organiki

A może cos takiego - RAVAGO RE - TYPAR SF 77, GEOWłóKNINA FILTRACYJNO-SEPARUJąCA i na to styropian

----------


## lesz

> Teraz tylko cena w EUR i czekamy na lepszy kurs


jeśli mógłbyś się podzielić wiedzą, ile wołają za m3 szkła piankowego (na gotowo, loco Pl)?  :smile: 
edit: doszukałem się na niemieckich cennikach - 75euro/m3 ale w DE, a na różnych forach krążą ceny do 100euro - dużo zależy od samych parametrów/frakcji (na ogół od 10/50 do 10/25, różnią się odp. na ubijanie)

- przy tej cenie...(+extra transport) parametrach cieplnych ponad 2-krotnie gorszych od styro (0,08-0,09vs0,04) oraz konieczności ubicia 1,3-1,5:1 (czyli na odpowiednik 20cm słabego 0,04styro potrzeba wyjściowo  przynajmniej 52+cm...) słabo to widzę ekonomicznie
- w to pomijanie chudego betonu - średnio wierzę, nawet w swoich materiałach mają wykonanie normalnie  :smile:  a wszystkie przypisy z "gwiazdką"... mam jakieś złe skojarzenia

----------


## autorus

Z tego co widziałem w materiałach to na grunt dają geowłokninę 150g/m2 i na to szkło piankowe. Rozmawiałem z konstruktorem i powiedział że nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań aby tak było. Jedyne co to właśnie ta cena.

----------


## ekmir

> Z tego co widziałem w materiałach to na grunt dają geowłokninę 150g/m2 i na to szkło piankowe. Rozmawiałem z konstruktorem i powiedział że nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań aby tak było. Jedyne co to właśnie ta cena.


Czyli można by to zastosowac razem ze styropianem?

----------


## autorus

Jeśli masz chudziak to kiepsko to widzę  :sad:   Bo niby co to ma zrobić? Jak na gruncie to ok. 

Ale tak jak kolega pisał ceny nie napawają optymizmem. Dodatkowo ma wytrzymałość na ściskanie większą od najtwardszego styro 2 razy, tylko mi to zupełnie nie potrzebne, oraz właściwości cieplne 2x gorsze od słabego styropianu a na tym mi akurat najbardziej zależy.  Coś czuję ze będę robił perlit.

----------


## ekmir

To może na posadzkę z "chudziaka", na którym ułożono papę i folię rozłożyć matę izolacyjną z wysokiej jakości pianki PE /Thermasheet FR/ i na to styropian.

http://www.politerm-izol.com.pl/ofer...et-fr/8-13/19/
http://e-millennium.istore.pl/pl/mat...wa-gratis.html

----------


## adam_mk

Widzę, że te 33 strony to zbyt dużo, żeby zrozumieć o co tu chodzi!
Nie jest istotne CO tam kładziecie!
Jest istotne JAK!
Jak płyty na chudziaku i latem - to macie tam wodę, której się już pozbyć nie da!
Im lepiej zbudujecie tym bardziej nie da się tej wody wygnać! (no, bo jak?)
Wełna, styropian czy szkło na stole laboratoryjnym mają wspaniałe parametry!

TO WEŹCIE SOBIE NA TEN STÓŁ TEN CHUDZIAK I TAM TE IZOLACJE ZAŁÓŻCIE!!!
Da się?
Bo w realu, na budowie - to się nie da....

Dla sceptyków:
Popytajcie jakie współczynniki, ale nie obliczeniowe tylko realne, powychodziły różnym zwolennikom różnych technik termoizolowania!
Odpowiedzi nie będzie....
NIKT tego nie mierzy i nie sprawdza!
Wyszło jak wyszło - i budujemy dalej!

I jeszcze coś...
To WASZE JEST!
Róbcie jak chcecie i jak Wam rozum podpowiada.
Ja staram się bazować na swoim i na znajomości fizyki, jaką mam.
A że (jak potrzeba) potrafię POKAZAĆ te opisywane efekty?
Dupa nie fizyk i nauczyciel bym był, jakbym nie umiał...
A uczniowie , jak zwykle, posiedzą, ponudzą się... i w końcu jest!   ten dzwonek! - MOŻNA lecieć dalej!
Jak kto chce i lubi...
Samo życie...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

TAK!!!
DOMY SĄ ŹLE BUDOWANE!!!
DOMY SĄ PROJEKTOWANE CZĘSTO BEZ ZNAJOMOŚCI PODSTAW FACHU!
DOMY SĄ BUDOWANE *Z NAJGORZEJ DOBRANYCH* (bardzo dobrych!) MATERIAŁÓW!
To moje zdanie...
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

A czy szkło piankowe w postaci bloczków warto dawać jako jedna warstwę w fundament? 
Myślałem dać po obwodzie koła. Kolega j-j dał do domu pasywnego.

----------


## ekmir

> TAK!!!
> DOMY SĄ ŹLE BUDOWANE!!!
> DOMY SĄ PROJEKTOWANE CZĘSTO BEZ ZNAJOMOŚCI PODSTAW FACHU!
> DOMY SĄ BUDOWANE *Z NAJGORZEJ DOBRANYCH* (bardzo dobrych!) MATERIAŁÓW!
> To moje zdanie...
> Adam M.


No tak.
To co zrobić, żeby było dobrze.
Chudziak jest już wylany, papa asfaltowa rozłożona na zakładkę.Folia budowlana kupiona,a styropian zamówiony.
Jak zrobić to dobrze na:
1. podłodze z ogrzewaniem podłogowym
2. podłodze bez ogrzewania podłogowego
3. podłogach na poddaszu (strop filigran)

Stosowanie "studzienek" zbierajacych wodę raczej nie wchodzi w grę.

----------


## autorus

Podłoga na poddaszu to chyba nie ma problemu żadnego. Rozumiem ze poddasze jest ogrzewane.
Jak nie ma ogrzewania podłogowego to też (moim zdaniem) nie ma problemu)
Jak jest z ogrzewaniem to musisz zwrócić styro, i położyć np perlit. 

Ponieważ tak się dopytujesz rozumiem ze zależy Ci aby to zrobić dobrze a nie tak jak wszyscy. A uwierz mi że nie wszyscy tak myślą. Większość kieruje się zasadą" "jakoś to będzie"

----------


## ekmir

> Podłoga na poddaszu to chyba nie ma problemu żadnego. Rozumiem ze poddasze jest ogrzewane.
> Jak nie ma ogrzewania podłogowego to też (moim zdaniem) nie ma problemu)
> Jak jest z ogrzewaniem to musisz zwrócić styro, i położyć np perlit.


Poddasze użytkowe będzie ogrzewane z tym, że w dwóch pomieszczeniach tj. łazienka i garderoba planowane jest ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Czy tam można na beton dać folie i styropian, a na to rurki ogrzewania wodnego i wylewkę?

Na parterze gdzie jest wylany "chudziak" mamy dwie sytuacje:
- część z ogrzewaniem podłogowym,
- część bez ogrzewania podłogowego.

Czy w obu częściach istnieje obawa "wykroplenia" wody pod styropianem?
Czy tylko przy podłogówce?




> Ponieważ tak się dopytujesz rozumiem ze zależy Ci aby to zrobić dobrze a nie tak jak wszyscy. A uwierz mi że nie wszyscy tak myślą. Większość kieruje się zasadą" "jakoś to będzie"


Ja nie jestem wszyscy  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Adam ,ponawiam pytanie,po co to wszystko, kiedy można lekko wykopać ,nawieżść pospółki ,utwardzić ,położyć EPS 200 lub XPS ,dać zbrojenie i wylać 20cm płyty.NIe jestem do niej przekonany ,bo mało tego i nie znalazłem NIKOGO wśród architektów,inżynierów,wykonawców,projektantó  w kto powiedziałby,że plyta jest dobra.Każdy odradza.
P.S. Jak tam Sierka?

----------


## autorus

A kolega nie zauważył, to nie jest temat o płycie fundamentowej.  :smile: 

Ja zrezygnowałem po rozmowie z konstruktorem, niestety z jajkami jest pod tym względem gorzej niż z prostokątami  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

Proszę o podpowiedzi do pytań z postu nr 652

----------


## autorus

Napisz bezpośrednio do Adama na priv, tyle moge poradzić.

----------


## malux20

no ten perlit  zapewne jest ok  .
rozumiem że jesli zastosuje  xpsa zamiast styropianu też będzie do dupy
??
no i to wszystkie domy pasywne i energooszczędne bez sensu ocieplono styropanem
[podłogi]
można dojść do wniosku  że dom bez ocieplenia posadzki  tak samo jest dobry jak ten z.

----------


## autorus

Z tym xps to nie jestem tak do końca przekonany bo:

- to jest tzw jeden bombelek styropianowy który na prawdę przyjmuje max 4% wody. To niby skąd ta woda miałaby się tam pojawić? 
Ze zwykłego styropianu to jasne, ma w sobie sporo wilgoci. Ale xps nie ma. 

Tyle ze xps basf to koszt ok 450zł m3. A taki perlit to ok 160zł m3, trzeba oczywiście doliczyć gips ale i tak wyjdzie ponad połowę taniej.

----------


## Przemek-

Ten, jak i wiele innych wątków śledzę od samego początku, a że większość kwestii, które mnie nurtują tutaj jest poruszana, więc nie zaśmiecam.
Natomiast zastanawiam się nad jednym i czekam, aż Adam i Inni mnie ostudzą.
Parę miesięcy temu jak miałem okazję się spotkać z w/w kolegą, podczas gdy wywracał do góry nogami mój światopogląd dotyczący budowy (został z nogami do góry i dobrze mi z tym), jednym z wielu łopatologicznych testów jaki odbyliśmy, była próba  - czy spali mi się ręka, którą od ponad 1000 stopniowego płomienia chroniła płytka perlitowa, o grubości 1-2cm. Ręka pozostała w całości, a płytka po dłuższym ataku palnikiem, nawet się ciepła zbytnio nie zrobiła po stronie ręki. I zastanawiam się, czy dało by się w domowych warunkach przygotować taką recepturę perlitu, aby „wylewka” po zastygnięciu, była o podobnej twardości jak owa płytka, a była bardzo twarda (o ile dobrze pamiętam, wykonana przez Adama).
Myślę, że wówczas ta warstwa izolacyjna była by wystarczająco twarda, by bez obaw po niej chodzić, instalować rurki do CO itp. I wówczas trudności, które napotykali Aga i Krzysiu, i te o których wspominał Autorus, były by pokonane – nie trzeba byłoby z uwagą sapera stąpać po podłodze.
I dodatkowo, tak już sobie zupełnie pofolgowałem, by zanim przystąpić do robienia właściwej warstwy, rozsypać nieco gipsu na dół, by w razie powstawania punktu rosy pomiędzy chudziakiem, a spodem warstwy izolacyjnej – wiązał tę wilgoć.
Proszę poprawcie mnie, jeśli strasznie bredzę

----------


## autorus

Też robiliśmy ten test z płytka, tylko sąsiada wytypowałem do trzymania   :smile:  Tyle ze palnik ma 3 tys st  :smile: 

Wiec te płytki były fajne ale one były sprasowane i wydaje się ze zbyt drogie do zakupu. Same rozkładanie takich płytek jest moim zdaniem bez sensu a to dla tego , że jak będziesz chciał ułożyć w nich rurki do wody to będzie dużo rzeźbienia. W perlicie nic nie musisz robić, zasypujesz i nic nie wycinasz. To jest duży plus. Są tez minusy jak dobrze wiemy  :smile:

----------


## malux20

perlitu nie zrobię-brak fachowca z doświadczeniem.

u mnie będzie 23 cm izolacji .
czy założenie xpsa nic nie zmieni z wilgocią a może  
czy coś poprawijeśli na chudziaka położe styro posadzkowe 10 cm  a na to 10 cm xpsa?

----------


## Przemek-

> Też robiliśmy ten test z płytka, tylko sąsiada wytypowałem do trzymania   Tyle ze palnik ma 3 tys st


czyli bardzo się nie pomyliłem, bo 3000>1000 :smile:  .... ja byłem sam i musiałem zaryzykować utratę mojej prawicy :smile: 




> Wiec te płytki były fajne ale one były sprasowane i wydaje się ze zbyt drogie do zakupu. Same rozkładanie takich płytek jest moim zdaniem bez sensu a to dla tego , że jak będziesz chciał ułożyć w nich rurki do wody to będzie dużo rzeźbienia. W perlicie nic nie musisz robić, zasypujesz i nic nie wycinasz. To jest duży plus. Są tez minusy jak dobrze wiemy


Więc sam Autorus widzisz, że głupie 2 cm, a taka izolacja :smile: 
Oczywiście, układanie płytek mija się z celem, z wymienionych przez Ciebie przyczyn. Dlatego zastanawiam się głośno, czy jest możliwe samodzielne przygotowanie receptury na budowie. Co do sprasowania, to na mój chłopski rozum mogło by ono rozgnieść piaskowe "banieczki" i destrukcyjnie wpłynąć na efekt.
No mnie właśnie to pole minowe i zabawa w sapera najbardziej zniechęca...

----------


## ekmir

Kolega Adam nie odpowiada, czas ucieka - a ja "bije się" z myslami  :sad:

----------


## autorus

> perlitu nie zrobię-brak fachowca z doświadczeniem.


Prawda jest taka że doświadczenia to żadnego nie trzeba. Widziałem jak to się robi. Opisywałem podłogę Waldka. Robił przy mnie. Oczywiście na początku klął jak szewc ale po tygodniu jak wpadłem to mu to ekspresem szło.

----------


## autorus

> Kolega Adam nie odpowiada, czas ucieka - a ja "bije się" z myslami


No Adam zajęty jest. Ma jeszcze drugi adres w podpisie jakby co  :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Więc sam Autorus widzisz, że głupie 2 cm, a taka izolacja
> Oczywiście, układanie płytek mija się z celem, z wymienionych przez Ciebie przyczyn. Dlatego zastanawiam się głośno, czy jest możliwe samodzielne przygotowanie receptury na budowie. Co do sprasowania, to na mój chłopski rozum mogło by ono rozgnieść piaskowe "banieczki" i destrukcyjnie wpłynąć na efekt.
> No mnie właśnie to pole minowe i zabawa w sapera najbardziej zniechęca...


Zobaczysz z forum nas wywala jak tak będziemy sobie gadać  :wink: 

Ogólnie to ja bym się trzymał tego perlitu a to z tej przyczyny ze na własne oczy widziałem i to nie próbkę mała ale całą podłogę. I to do mnie przemawia. Znaczy się ze się da   :smile:

----------


## ekmir

> Ma jeszcze drugi adres w podpisie jakby co


Skorzystałem ze wszystkich możliwości.
Mam nadzieje, że nie potraktuje mnie jak natreta  :wink:

----------


## Przemek-

> Zobaczysz z forum nas wywala jak tak będziemy sobie gadać


Nie no, naturalnie nie prowadzimy tutaj prywatnej dysputy, tylko kierujemy zagadnienia do wszystkich forumowiczów. zwróciłem się do Ciebie, gdyż podjąłeś mój temat, a naturalnie był kierowany do wszystkich; każdy może odpowiedzieć, nawet niekonstruktywnie, jeśli tylko w dobrej wierze :smile: 




> Ogólnie to ja bym się trzymał tego perlitu a to z tej przyczyny ze na własne oczy widziałem i to nie próbkę mała ale całą podłogę. I to do mnie przemawia. Znaczy się ze się da


Do mnie też przemawia :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że będziesz pierwszy :wink: 

 ... Liczę też, że Michał Młody postawi na perlit, a że buduje "koło" mnie i jest bardziej zaawansowany, to będzie okazja podyskutować przy "żywym organizmie" :wink:

----------


## autorus

A skąd jesteś?

----------


## juicy

Witajcie,
mam zagwostkę i pytanie, które nie pozwala mi zasnąć.
Dziś ekipa kladzie izolacje na chudziaku, a jutro/pojutrze będą wylewać wylewki. Na forum dotarliśmy zbyt poźno i zanim doczytaliśmy się o papach, dysperbitach itp zdecydowaliśmy się na folie + sytro.
Na parterze bedziemy miec 10 cm styro /2x5cm/. Tyle że majster najpierw na chudziaku położył 5 cm styropianu, potem czarną folię a potem drugie 5 cm styropianu.
Spotkaliście się z takim rozwiązaniem?
Majster zapewnia, że tak będzie dobrze bo położenie folii na styropianie spowoduje, że folia nie będzie pręzyć, zwłaszcza na rurkach od kaloryferów czy innych peszlach.
Co Wy na to? Mają to zmienić czy może zostac?
pozdrawiam,

----------


## michal_mlody

autorus
jak będę izolował to zapraszam, ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku

----------


## malux20

perlit mi się podoba .
ale majster mi tego nie  zrobi.
ponawiam pytanie czy  zastosowanie xpsa coś zmieni w porównaniu do styro?

----------


## maestrod

> perlit mi się podoba .
> ale majster mi tego nie  zrobi.
> ponawiam pytanie czy  zastosowanie xpsa coś zmieni w porównaniu do styro?


Pewnie tak, w końcu ma trochę lepsze właściwości ("duża odporność na dyfuzję pary wodnej, mrozoodporność; odporność na działanie wilgoci i zerowa kapilarność; doskonałe i niezmienne właściwości izolacyjne")  

Ja się zastanawiam czy dać styrodur czy płyty PIR albo PUR , a pod to 2 wartswy folii . 
Piwnice mam suche, pod chudziakiem piasek. Zależy mi, z uwagi na ograniczoną ilość cm pod wylewkami,  na tym, aby materiał miał jak najlepsze parametry.
Aerowynalazki jednak odpadają (dostępność i cena, zwłaszcza cena)  :wink:

----------


## ekmir

Gdzie dają najlepsza ofertę na perlit?

----------


## autorus

ja na allegro tylko szukałem, wyszło 159zł za M3 z dostawa za frakcję 150.

----------


## ekmir

No właśnie - frakcja jaka powinna być?

Na allegro same rolnicze widze  :sad:

----------


## autorus

ja bym brał min150 a najlepiej 200, wtedy jest dużo grubszy. 

Ale 

jest ten sproszkowany pur.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4892864

To masz za darmochę. Dosłownie i transport też. Ale musisz wziąć min 50m3 czyli tira.

----------


## ekmir

A czy to będzie dobre?
Co na to Adam?

----------


## autorus

Zrobimy tak, ja podjadę i wezmę ze 2 worki, i jeden przy wizycie zawiozę Adamowi  :smile:  Tak będzie najprościej.

----------


## ekmir

A to jest w Twoich okolicach?

----------


## autorus

Uniejów. Mam m120km w jedną stronę  :smile:  Ale kumpel jedzie do Kutna tyle ze za dwa tygodnie i mógłby napakować pełnego busa.

----------


## ekmir

No to masz nie tak daleko.
Ja niestety na zachodzie - lubuskie  :smile:

----------


## autorus

jednak jest to we Włocławku. jak sie uda to jutro będę miał w chacie, zrobię zdjęcia i opowiem swoje odczucia jak to w łapy wezmę   :smile:

----------


## ekmir

No to rewelacja  :smile: 
Nie ukrywam, że czas mnie goni.

----------


## o_c

Co mam spróbować "ulepić" z tego proszku, bo jestem od wiosny na etapie zasypania nim strychu i w końcu muszę się za to zabrać to przy okazji mogę spróbować wykonać jakieś próby, tylko co i jak?

----------


## autorus

hm opisz nam po prostu soje odczucia, jakie to w dotyku , jak z zaciąganiem wody, jak na ciepło reaguje itd   :smile: 

Ale zaraz jak strychu? jaki masz strych? mi wyszło ze 1m3 to jakies 250-500kg czyli jest to bardzo ciężkie. Strop nie wytrzyma.

----------


## o_c

Nad ostatnią kondygnacją monolityczny strop żelbetowy, coś tam wytrzyma :smile: 
Samo z siebie wg. mnie wody nie podciąga. Kilka worków się uszkodziło i leżą sobie bezpośrednio na gruncie, a nie wpłynęło to jakoś specjalnie na ich ciężar. Namoknięty rozsypany proszek bez problemu wysychał.
Nie mam pojęcia jak reaguje na ciepło, ale mam nadzieję, że będzie dla niego stanowił jakąś barierę...

----------


## ekmir

Im dalej w las ....

Jak zacząłem szukać perlitu to otrzymałem m. in. taką informację:
"Zwykły perlit ma ogromne właściwości higroskopijne co jest niepożądane w budownictwie i tylko w aplikacjach, gdzie jesteśmy 100% pewni, że nie będzie miał styku z wilgocią może być zastosowany. Dlatego proponujemy specjalnie powlekany perlit izolacyjny"

----------


## autorus

Już wróciłem:















Porównywałem wagę tych wiaderek , w jednym jest perlit a w drugim pur. Wszło tak:
waga perlitu 1725g
waga pur   2330g
Waga najcięższego worka to ok 13kg
Nie pyli się
jest to starty pumeks

----------


## ekmir

Odmówiłem styropian ale ciągle nie wiem co zrobić tym bardziej, że wątpliwości sa co do tego co napisałem w poscie 688

----------


## autorus

no ja nie widze w tym zadnego problemu. Po to stosujemy gips aby zwiazal wode i nie pil wody perlit. To tak ma dzialac.

Wyobraz sobie moj dylemat , chcialbym aby ten pumex okazal sie ok. Zaoszczedzilbym lekko 20 tys

----------


## ekmir

> Wyobraz sobie moj dylemat , chcialbym aby ten pumex okazal sie ok. Zaoszczedzilbym lekko 20 tys


No jeśli by tak było to ja bym też troszke zaoszczędził.
Ale z tymi 20 tysiakami to nie przesadzasz?

----------


## ekmir

Wrócę jednak jeszcze do tej wilgoci



> no ja nie widze w tym zadnego problemu. Po to stosujemy gips aby zwiazal wode i nie pil wody perlit. To tak ma dzialac.


No to może gips zastosować na styku chudziak - styropian?
To nie będzie działać?

----------


## autorus

> No jeśli by tak było to ja bym też troszke zaoszczędził.
> Ale z tymi 20 tysiakami to nie przesadzasz?


Hm to policzmy, mamy 330m2 *0,3m daje 100m3 *160zł/m3 = 15.800 do tego dajmy gips 800 worków  :smile:  bo 1m3 perlitu to 8 worków a jeden worek perlitu na jeden worek gipsu czyli 100x8 =800worków. Cena gipsu budowlanego załóżmy 10zł i wychodzi już 24tys.

----------


## autorus

> Wrócę jednak jeszcze do tej wilgoci


To sie musi Adam wypowiedzieć. Patrzyłem na przekrój podłogi zrobionej z gipsu i perlitu (sa zdjęcia) , pod warstwą którą podlewalismy woda jest suchutko. Ta warstwa czeka na wilgoć aby ją związać  :smile:  Gips na samym dole może nie wystarczyć.

----------


## ekmir

Może taniej wyjdzie ten specjalnie powlekany perlit izolacyjny. Tylko, że on chyba nie będzie miał "zamiaru" wiązać wody.

----------


## malux20

ponawiam pytanie xps nie załatwi tematu?

----------


## ekmir

> chcialbym aby ten pumex okazal sie ok.


Ale on też pewnie nie będzie wiązał wody.

----------


## ekmir

> ponawiam pytanie xps nie załatwi tematu?


Piszą o nich, że mają niska chłonność wilgoci - ale jednak mają.
Gdyby jednak zastosować je pod samą podłogą,a pomiedzy nimi, a "chudziakiem" perlit z gipsem to może ...

----------


## autorus

> Ale on też pewnie nie będzie wiązał wody.


Masz rację ale ponieważ jest bezpłatny można dac go np 50-80cm i od razu bezpośrednio na grunt   :smile:

----------


## autorus

:smile:   rzuć  :smile:

----------


## autorus

liczyłem na fajna fotkę  :sad:  nie postarałeś się  :wink:

----------


## ekmir

Ale gdzie go "znaleźć"?

No tak ale ja już mam "chudziaka"

----------


## ekmir

Już jedna znalazłem: WAIM Głogów

----------


## ekmir

> Nie widzę przeszkód,co to za różnica czy styro,czy perlt,czy pianobeton ? 
> Bedziesz miał wytrzymalszą podłogę


Wytrzymalszą ale od czego?
- styropianu
- perlitu

A jak wygląda porównanie jeśli chodzi o parametry hydro i termo/izolacyjne?

----------


## ekmir

No to jeśli chodzi o termoizolację,a jak wygląda hydro?

----------


## ekmir

I bądź tu mądry ...

- perlit,
- perlitobeton,
- proszek poliuretanowy,
- pianobeton

Zrezygnowałem ze styro i co dalej ...  :sad:  ?

----------


## malux20

no to jak j-j wyszedłby pasywniak  na styropianie?

----------


## orko

ekmir:
trudny wybór jak się z marszu odrzuca sprawdzone rozwiązania

----------


## ekmir

*Arturo72* sam proponujesz pianobeton, a potem piszesz, że 


> Moja kolejność by była taka:
>  -styro (jak ktoś ma kasę to XPS)
>  i nic poza tym

----------


## ekmir

A gdyby nie ta grubość płyty ...?

----------


## zorba-

> Moja kolejność by była taka:
> -styro (jak ktoś ma kasę to XPS)
> i nic poza tym 
> Jeśli wysoko woda to pozycie się jej a nie kombinacje alpejskie.
> 
> Gdzieś wyczytałem,że proszek poliuretanowy jest sprężysty i nie da się zagęścić.
> 
> Oj Panowie,wydziwiacie trochę...
> Gdyby technologia perlitu i perlitobetonu była rozpowrzechniona to można by było myśleć ale w chałtury nie wierzę i to nie dla mnie.
> Czemu,jeśli perlit jest tak dobry i tani nie jest powrzechnie stosowany ?


 coś do poczytania:http://www.e-izolacje.pl/a/4545,syst...en-perlitowych

----------


## ekmir

> Gdyby 20cm pianobetonu odpowiadało pod względem termicznym 20cm styro to bym wybrał pianobeton


Z jakich względów?

----------


## ekmir

W necie znalazłem kilka ciekawych rozwiązań uniemożliwiających wnikanie wody/wilgoci w głąb ocieplenia:

http://www.rehau.pl/DC4F725BD80C7633...0022DFFD.shtml

http://www.dom.pl/podloga-w-ogrzewaniu-podlogowym.html

http://www.styroven.pl/ogrzewanieDUO.htm

http://systemyogrzewania.pl/Wiadomoś...rmo-19885.html

http://www.rehau.pl/E16194E969373111...0022E000.shtml

Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## zorba-

na dach,strop,scianę i podłogę :http://www.enertherm.eu/documents/to...en.xml?lang=pl   ,co myślicie na ten temat

----------


## kaczmimo

Wie, ktoś gdzie można dostać perlit w pomorskim?

----------


## autorus

Przywiozą wszędzie  :smile:  Tylko ilość musi być sensowna. U mnie jak napisałem ze potrzebuje 80m3 to transport miałem za darmo.

----------


## mk_kosa

"Od nas" z pomorskiego najbliżej jest do Bełchatowa (i jednocześnie tanio) - ale transport mają raczej drogi lub we własnym zakresie; jeszcze Cieszyn jest, gdzie było drożej, ale z kolei czasami dostarczają w różne rejony polski towar po okazyjnej cenie (niestety musi się im "uzbierać" sensowna liczna m3 lub odbiorców).
Te 2 firmy sprawdziłem, pewno jest w Polsce więcej producentów - warto poszukać i podzwonić.

----------


## autorus

Ok, a jak wyglądają te koszta?

----------


## Przemek-

Ja jak kupowałem to najtaniej wyszło mi w CERTECHu (dla 4m3), ale myślę, że dla innej ilości należy porównać dostawców...

----------


## mk_kosa

A o które koszta pytasz?
Bo jeśli o cenę samego towaru to zależy zapewne ściśle od ilości m3 - więc po konkretną wartość należy zgłosić się do producenta; jeśli o koszt transportu - w Bełchatowie powiedziano mi 3,5zł netto/km (płacone tylko w jedną stronę), o transport z Cieszyna nie pytałem.

----------


## Aga i Krzysiu

Witam!

Minęły 2 miesiące od zabawy z perlitem. Obecnie mam podłogówkę, wylewki, kominek i bufor i zaczęłam grzanie. Jutro będzie tydzień, obecnie w podłogę idzie temperatura 35*C. Nie zauważyłam żadnego podnoszenia się wylewki w rogach pomieszczeń, zadnych nowych pęknięć (są drobne ryski w miejscach, gdzie były rury prowadzące i uzupełnione betonem na drugi dzień - wylewki z betoniarki). Jedyne, co zauważyłam, to straszny gorąc w chałupie, +5 na dworze, a trza okna na przestrzał otwierać.

Jeżeli ktoś chce kłaść perlit, to musi założyć, żeby sypać warstwę 1-2 cm gubszą od założonej warstwy ocieplenia, bo perlit trochę siądzie pod butami. 
Nie polecam perlitobetonu pod kominek, czy bufor, chyba, że coś spieprzyłam, bo chodzi się po nim normalnie, ale gwoździa to wbiję na 20cm jednym palcem. Kominek i bufor musiałam ustawić na kawałach blachy 8mm, bo by mi się zapadły.

----------


## autorus

Z tym kominkiem to jest to samo co u Waldka, ten perlitobeton kroił nożem  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

Co sądzicie o tej folii:
http://folnet.pl/towar/folia-izolacy...050mm-6m-x-25m
To chyba najgrubsza z możliwych.
Czy ona też po założeniu na "chudziaku" będzie jak sito?

----------


## autorus

każda będzie podziurawiona  :smile:  Powiem tak, jakbys się upierał to aby nie zrobić dziur od strony chudziaka można zastosować metodę jak w oczkach wodnych, najpierw dajemy gruba geowłókninę. Ona nam amortyzuje wszelkie grudki itp. Ale czy ci nie uszkodzą robotnicy od góry? 
Tylko nadal nie rozumiem po co?

----------


## ekmir

Bo chcę zrobić dobrą hydroizolację.
Ja bezpośrednio na chudziaka położyłem papę asfaltową - na zakładkę i na to chciałbym położyć folię

----------


## autorus

Papa powinna wystarczyć.

----------


## ekmir

Ale ona jest na zakładkę, a powinna chyba być poklejona

----------


## autorus

papa powinna  byc na zakładkę przypalana   :smile:

----------


## ekmir

U mnie jest na zakładkę położona.
Co można teraz zrobić?
Może zastosować jakąś masę asfaltową na łączeniach?

----------


## ekmir

Jak można teraz taką położona na zakładkę pape pokleić?
Stosować jakieś masy, lepik czy może dokupić papy, pociąć ją na 20 cm pasy i naklejać w miejscach połączeń?

----------


## ekmir

Może te łączenia poprostu zalać lepikiem?

----------


## taBaker

Witam szanowne grono, 

Śledzę ten wątek jak i pozostałe działy na forum od jakiegoś czasu w celu zdobycia wiedzy niezbędnej do budowy domu.

Na początku tematu mowa była o wilgoci, która może zostać uwięziona pod styropianem użytym do izolacji posadzki. 

Skomentujcie proszę, czy dobrym pomysłem było by rozsypanie cienkiej warstwy gipsu pod styropianem. 
Gips ten miałby spełnić tą samą funkcję jaką pełni w mieszance perlit+gips. 

Woda pod styropianem, po skropleniu została by związana przez gips - co zapobiegło by powtórnemu odparowaniu - cykl zostałby przerwany. 
A styropian zamiast perlitu byłby łatwiejszy w obróbce. 

Czy gips nie będzie działał agresywnie na styropian?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## olorider

> Może te łączenia poprostu zalać lepikiem?


Według mnie najlepiej jakbyś zgrzał papę palnikiem. Ale jeśli nie możesz to sklej lepikiem - posmaruj zakładki między sobą i przyciśnij aż lepik wyjdzie na zewnątrz. Powinno byc szczelne. Lepik to na przykład Izolbet K. Próbowałem i nie reaguje ze styropianem.

----------


## olorider

Przeczytalem temat i tak zrozumialem, że jak stosujemy hydroizolacje na chudziaku, to najlepiej ocieplac perlitem, a jeśli chcemy zastosowac styropian, to wcale nie hydroizolwac. Mam zamiar ocieplac chudziaka w piwnicy 10 cm styropianu, i tu pytanie czy hydroizolowac czy nie? Dom stoi od 2 lat i chudziak cały czas suchy.

----------


## taBaker

Witam,

Rozumiem koncepcję, żeby nie stosować hydroizolacji między chudziak a styropian. Ale taki manewr to w przypadku gdy wody gruntowe są głęboko, prawda? 

Ponawiam pytanie do koleżanek i kolegów o podsypkę gipsową pod styropian.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## olorider

> Witam,
> 
> Rozumiem koncepcję, żeby nie stosować hydroizolacji między chudziak a styropian. Ale taki manewr to w przypadku gdy wody gruntowe są głęboko, prawda?


Wody gruntowe nie są bardzo głęboko, ale piwnicy specjalnie nie zagłębiałem całej w ziemi tylko tak do połowy, żeby nie trzeba było jakiś superhyroizolacji stosowac, jak na razie chudziak suchy. Pewnie może się zdarzyc rok, że będzie tyle wody że się pojawi, ale nawet jak bym to teraz wypapował, to co jak woda podniesie się tak, że się wleje do "wanienki z papy"? Sam nie wiem..

Co do gipsu, to wydaje mi się żeby to było ekonomiczne to tego gipsu dużo nie da się nasypac, a jak mało, to jeśli wilgoc będzie się pojawiac to gips pomoże do czasu. Jak długo pewnie nie da się określic.

----------


## autorus

To ja mam ostatnio inna koncepcje,  a mianowicie zrezygnować z chudziaka, dać geowłokninę a na to 50cm pur, Potek siatka zbrojeniowa do niej mocować rurki od podłogówki i zalewamy 10cm betonu.  I wszytko  :smile:

----------


## o_c

Koncepcja ciekawa, ale kto się pod tym podpisze?

----------


## autorus

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4932683

W koncu to już nie pierwsza taka realizacja   :smile:

----------


## o_c

Nie no widziałem to wszystko.
Tylko sprawa wygląda tak, że jakoś nie wierzę w porządne zagęszczenie proszku.
Rozwiązaniem mają być siatki zbrojeniowe i 10 cm betonu.
Czyli jak rozumiem na ścianach fundamentowych opieramy *solidnie* zbrojoną płytę z b20 bo dobrze byłoby nie trafić w wątek o zapadających się podłogach.
Rozumie, że kierbud się tylko uśmiechnie :wink:

----------


## autorus

No ale na tym robimy podłogę pływającą, wiec będzie ok. Podłoga w jednym pomieszczeniu będzie miała dylatacje od ścian. To będzie taka płyta zbrojona.  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

Jak na "chudziaku" kładziemy styropian to może wystapić tzw. "punkt rosy".
A jak wysypiemy tzw "proszek pur" albo perlit to nie mamy z tym zjawiskiem do czynienia?

----------


## autorus

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4926011

Przeczytaj to dokładnie jeszcze raz, jak  załapiesz zasadę to potem pójdzie z górki.

----------


## ekmir

Dobra. 
A co w takim przypadku:
Na "chudziaku" jest ułożona papa, na to wysypujemy PUR lub perlit ok. 3 cm. Na tę warstwę dajemy styropian.
Czy na styku proszku PUR/perlitu ze styropianem nie wystapi "punkt rosy"?

----------


## autorus

jeśli zrobisz szczelna wannę, zalejesz betonem od góry to ci się taki "grobowiec" robi  :smile:  W nim będzie stała ilość wody. Aby nie pozwolić jej migrować trzeba ją związać, do tego potrzebny jest gips. I to chyba by było na tyle  :smile: 
Innym sposobem według mnie to nie robić chudziaka w ogóle, wtedy woda w naturalny sposób spłynie do gruntu. Takie coś chodzi mi właśnie po głowie.

----------


## Duncan Idaho

A czy ktoś z was myślał o zastosowaniu zamiast papy memrany EPDM? takiej  kupowanej z metra o szerokości do 12m, stosowana jest do uszczelniania oczek wodnych itd. Jeśli była by z 1 kawałka w całym pomieszczeniu to mamy gwarancje szczelności. Dodatkowo jest dużo bardziej odporna od papy.

Robienie chudziaka jest uzasadnione tylko gdy mamy zamiar układać na nim Papę termo, bo na piasku się nie da bo się poprzerywa. Z membraną EPDM można by było zrobić szczelną wannę nawet na piasku bez wykonywania chudziaka- tylko czy ta wanna jest konieczna?

Najbardziej rozsądne wydaje się zastosowanie zamkniętych komórkowo płyt PUR/PIR (bardzo mała nasiąkliwość)położonych bezpośrenio na ubitym piasku ( przy niskim poziomie wód gruntowych i przepuszczalnym podłożu-ja tak mam  :smile: ) a na to bezpośrednio rurki podłogówki i posadzka... co o tym sądzicie? Adam kiedyś wspominał coś o minusach plyt PIR/PUR ale nie rozwinął wątku... może teraz by się wypowiedział.

----------


## autorus

membrana może być ok, ale jak to wygląda kosztowo? Sądzę ze papa będzie łatwiejsza w kładzeniu.

----------


## Duncan Idaho

Kosztowo wygląda to mniej więcej tak
http://www.zielen24.pl/folia-kauczuk...vgoo32kdo7hil1 

czyli 23 zł/mkw ale eliminuje konieczność wykonania chudziaka... dobra ale co sądzicie o płytach PUR z pominięciem izolacji na gruncie?

----------


## autorus

No nie wiem, oczywiście to jest jakaś koncepcja ale uważam że taniej założyć geowłókninę za 3zł/m2. Potem wysypać np 50-80cm pur sproszkowanego i na to wylewka. Koszty wychodzą bardzo fajnie  :smile:  (3zł+30zł/m2)    :smile:

----------


## Duncan Idaho

Pracuję w firmie zajmującej się przetwórstwem poliuretanu, więc ze względu na styczność znam się trochę na tym materiale. Co do sproszkowanego pylu to obawiam się jednej rzeczy, że będzie jeszcze potem osiadać po wylaniu posadzki.

----------


## autorus

Trzeba go dokładnie ubić zagęszczarką. Poza tym podłoga będzie płytą pływającą wiec nie popęka.

----------


## Duncan Idaho

A jak osiądzie nierównomiernie i nie popęka ale przechyli się na jedną stronę to nie problem? albo jak się okaże, że jednak osiadła i próg jest 5cm  :smile:  jak w starej chacie z klepiskiem?

----------


## autorus

tragizujesz  :smile:  jak Ci się taka płyta o grubości 10cm betonu zbrojonego przekrzywi? Tam będą chodzili ludzie i to raczej mało   :smile:

----------


## taBaker

Szanowne grono,

Chciałby ponownie wrócić do sedna tego postu i poruszyć temat skraplania się wilgoci pod styropianem, ponieważ właśnie to zjawisko jest powodem dla którego prowadzicie dyskusje o różnych innych zamiennikach styropianu - PUR, perlit, keramzyt etc.
Poddaje pod wątpliwość skali zawilgocenia izolacji poprzez kondensującą się wilogoć.

W poniższym linku znajdziecie pewne informacje na temat wilgotności w powietrzu - ta strona wygooglowała mi się jako pierwsza dlatego się do niej odwołuje:

http://www.protan.pl/rooftechnology/...powietrzu.aspx

Na stronie możecie zobaczyć tabele obrazującą relacje między temperaturą powietrza, ciśnieniem nasycenia, a zawartością  pary wodnej:



No i powiedzcie mi, forumowicze o jakiej ilości skroplin my mówimy? Jaką objętość powietrza jesteśmy w stanie "uwięzić" pod styropianem - a dokładnie w przestrzeni(!) między np. chudziakiem a styropianem? Przecież tam nic nie wejdzie! 
A ewentualne skropliny z tych szczątkowych objętości będą przecież pomijalne. 

Autorus:
Wspomniałeś, żeby pominąć chudziak.
A przecież podsypka pod izolacją też ma określoną wilgotność, prawda? Ta wilgoć przecież może odparować, następnie skroplić się na izolacji i wchłonąć w podsypkę. Czy jesteś pewien tego, że ta wilgoć zostanie wchłonięta w "głąb ziemi", a nie zostanie gdzieś przy powierzchni podsypki - po to, żeby znowu odparować i ponowić cykl? 

Piszę o tym, ponieważ propozycja aby na podsypce od razu kłaść izolację została zaproponowana jako rozwiązanie problemu " mokrego styropianu".

Proszę koleżanki i kolegów o komentarz oraz wskazanie ewentualnego błędu w moim rozumowaniu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jwak

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów

Chciałbym podzielić się moimi doświadczeniami. 
Jestem 4 tygodnie po wylewkach. Robiłem izolację z miesznki perlitu z gipsem. Kosztowało mnie to dużo pracy, żeby zrobic to dokładnie.
Poziomowałem starając się zachować równe grubości na całej powierzchni. Początkowo perlit uginał się pod butem.
Ponieważ nie buduję w pośpiechu, zrobiłem wylewki ok. miesiąc po perlicie.
Nie żałuję ponieważ gips tak związał że ekipa od wylewek spokojnie chodziła po powieżchni i nic się nie zarywało.
Co do perlitobetonu który zrobiłem pod kominek- faktycznie jest dziwny. Da się kroić nożem, ale gwoździa ręką nie wbiję. 
Zrobiłem podwójne zbrojenie z siatki i wylałem na to mocniejszy beton gr. 7cm

----------


## autorus

Jak byłem w trakcie to trzeba było chodzić delikatnie   :smile:  Fajnie ze to się zmieniło.

----------


## lesz

@Tabaker
Chyba problemem jest powietrze i wilgoc w styropianie, nie w przestrzeni miedzy nim a chudziakiem, bo te pomijamy (styro bedzie docisniete do chudziaka)
Problem jak pisal Adam powstaje, gdy ukladamy styro w letnie miesiace (duzo wilg. W powietrzu, wezmy temp 25 stopni = 23g/m3) oraz zalewamy ten styropian wylewka, przykrywamy podloga, itd uniemozliwiajac ucieczke wilgoci do gory (od spodu mamy szczelna wanne z np. Papy).
Chudziak bedzie mial w sezonie grzewczym temp. Powiedzmy 7stopni (Z tabeli da to 7,7g/m3) wiec roznica ok. 3 krotna.
Wlasnie ta roznica sie skropli i bedzie medium krazacym pomiedzy ciepla podloga, a zimym chudziakiem, pogarszajac "izolacyjnosc" styro.
Problem w znacznej czesci redukujemy ukladajac styro zima, bo w niskiej temp. Powietrze nie zawiera duzo pary>>mamy w nim zdecydowanie mniej wilgoci.

@Adamus
Podziwiam za czestotliwosc zmian koncepcji :smile:  ale dzieki temu poznaje rozne mozliwosci izolacji dla siebie, wiec jest mi to jak najbardziej na reke.  :big grin: 
Ale do ukladania bezposrednio na gruncie bez chudziaka, to chyba jestem za duzym tradycjonalista, by sie odwazyc.

----------


## devileczek

Witam

Bardzo ciekawa dyskusja, przeczytalem te 30 stron jednym 'duszkiem'. Tym bardziej ze sam mam wylany 'chudziak' i zastanawiam sie co dalej. Sama koncepcja perlit+gips podoba mi sie bardzoooo. Natomiast kwestie wykonawcze i uzytkowe ( pod ogrzewanie podłogowe) budza moje watpliwosci.

Sporo w tej dyskusji demagogi i niedomowien. Rozumiemn ze Adam ma dosc banalnych pytan, gdzie odpowiedzi sa oczywiste. Ja osobiscie nie mam tyle cierpliwosci. Za to podziwiam. W efekcie wiele istotnych pytan zostalo w malo kulturalny sposob zbyte. No, ale co to kurwa jest forum Pegaza ( byl taki program kulturalno-niewrozrywkowy, ktorego nienawidzilem) czy forum budowlane, gdzie wiadomo jak na kazdej budowie, autorytet majstra trzeba potwierdzic znaczna iloscia ' przecinkow'.  :smile: , bo inaczej robota nie idzie jak trza.

Jednym z takich interesujacych pytan bylo : Jaki jest koszt utraconej energii w wyniku zawilgocenia styropianu na chudziaku ? Adam, zbyles goscia tekstem zeby Ci powiedzial cene energii za 20 lat + VAT+podatek od pierdzenia ( metan, duzo gorszy od CO2) itd.  Jest to pytanie z zakresu ekonomi i zarzadzania, dletego rozumienm ze nie chciales wnikac w polemike  :smile:  Ale dla nas inwestorow jest istotne, czy dodatkowo wydane pieniadze zwroca sie za rok , 10 czy wogole ? 

Postaram sie przekalkulowac, o co tak naprawde walczymy ( w kwestii energooszczednosci, inne kwestie jak grzyby, skisla woda itd pozostawiam).
A wiec, ( podobno tak sie nie zaczyna zdania, ale jestesmy na budowie, niech tam) mamy taki typowy domek 80m2 podlogi na gruncie, 80m2 stropu, jakies 130m2 pow uzytkowej. Jak to w Polsce sie praktykuje, wykop, sciany fundamentowe, zasypka ( niech bedzie 1m, bedzie sie lepiej liczylo), chudziak 10-15cm,   papa zgrzewalna lub ta lepiku x2 koniecznie. Sciany fundamentowe docieplone z zewnaatrz 8-10cm styro cos tam w kolorze roz majtkowy.

Moc tracona przez chudziak ogolnie to P=U x deltaT x A, gdzie U [W/m2K] - wspolczynnik przewodzenia gruntu, delta T - roznica temperatur, A [m2]- powierzchnia:

Przyjalem rezystancje gruntu na malo korzystnym poziomie 1mK/W ( grunt piaszczysty, suchy ma rezystancje 2.5 czyli sporo lepsza, pomijam wysokosc wod gruntowych ), czyli dla warstwy zasypki o grubosci 1m, wychodzi U = 1 [W/m2K].
Plyta grzewcza ma powiedzmy 27C, grunt na glebokosci 1m 7C, stad deltaT = 20C, powierzchnia A=80m2. Wychodzi nam ze w siarczysty mroz -10C ( dla przykladu) moc tracona do gruntu to U=1 x 20 x 80 = 1600W. No calkiem pokazna wartosc biorac pod uwage ze nie mamy 'ZADNEGO' docieplenia podlogi na gruncie. Nawet pominalem opor cieplny chudziaka. Po prostu siedzimy w okopie, chlop przy chlopie i grzejemy 1600W w 'dol'.

Drugi skrajny przypadek gdzie mamy 10cm super suchego styro o parametrze 0,038 ( kazdy chyba wie co to jest). Nasze U powedruje w okolice 0.28 W/m2K ( wraz z oporem gruntu) P = 0,28x20x80 = 450W, czyli walka idzie o cos pomiedzy 1600- 450= 1150W.

Dla porownania, w tym domu mamy ok 30m2 stolarki okienno drzwiowej, oczywiscie tej energooszczednej, niech bedzie Uokna = 1W/m2K. Dla temperatury na zewnatrz - 10C mamy delta T = 30C. P = 1 x 30 x 30 = 900W, dach to kolejny 1kW ( biore z sufitu), sciany jeszcze jeden, mostki termiczne, o stratach w wentylacji nie wspomne. 

Do czego zmierzam - ano do tego ze straty przez chudziak w najmniej korzystnym wariancie ( zamoczony styropian)  to moze byc 10-15% wyzszy rachunek za nergie cieplna.  Nikt z tego powodu nie pojdzie z torbami . Duzo wieksze koszty generuja straty spowodowane zla wentylacja domow. 

Jak dla mnie perlit+gips to 

WADY:
 - brudna robota ( czy wdychanie tych 'szklanych pyłow' nie okaze sie kiedys drugim azbestem? jak drobne moga byc te frakcje ?)
-  stres inwestora w zwiazku z malo znana i praktykowana technologia
-  problem ze znalezieniem ekipy, ktora rozumie sens tej metody, a wychodze z zalozenia ze jesli ktos czegos nie rozumie, to nie powinien sie za to brac.
-  zaden zysk jesli chodzi o czas wykonania w stosunku do styropianu.
-  watpliwosci co do osiadania tak wykonanej warstwy, scisliwosci ( brak zageszczenia), a generalnie rury w podlogowce nie lubia ruchow ' tektonicznych'.   Co jesli postawie akwarium sredniej wielkosci ( jakas tona wagi  z osprzetem w rogu salonu)- ugnie sie czy nie ?
- nieznany rzeczywisty opor cieplny mieszanki perlit+gips/cement - jak zawilgnie, no bo kiedys zawilgnie, to moze sie okazac ze bedzie gorszy od zamoczonego styropianu. A ponadto producenci perlitu twierdza ze perlit jest higroskopijny. Co jak gips juz zwiaze tyle ile moze zwiazac ? Jakie parametry termiczne bedzie miala taka warstwa.

ZALETY

- suchość, to przyznac trzeba , przynajmniej przez te pierwsze 20 lat, pozniej moze gips specznieje, a moze nie ?
- niwelacja nierownosci chudziaka, czasami styro nie da sie szybko polozyc na kiepskim chudziaku
- brak klawiszowania plyt, jednolita powierzchnia ( to do mnie przemawia)

Podsumowujac:

Nie wierze ze da sie zbudowac dom idealny. Taki nie istnieje, a jesli da sie zbudowac cos blisko idealu, to bedzie to kosztowac tyle, ze wnuki w 10 pokoleniu beda splacac kredyt ( pije do tych wszystkich wynalazkow) . Nie lepiej pojechac pod palmy i korzystac z zycia poki je masz. A wnuki , te w pierwszym i dziesiatym pokoleniu i tak beda mieszkac gdzie indziej. Budujcie dla siebie, za 50 lat i tak wszystko bedzie do skucia. Ale to juz nie bedzie Wasz problem  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Bardzo ciekawy wywód  :smile: 

Do zalet perlitu należy tez dodać:
-  kładziemy rurki od wody, odkurzacza centralnego i po prostu zasypujemy   :smile:  Żadnego wycinania jak w styropianie. Tak mi się nasunęło   :smile:

----------


## ekmir

Wracam jeszcze do wykonania posadzki.
Na "chudziaku" ułożyłem juz papę. Są opinie, że reaguje ze styropianem oraz że jest szkodliwa.
Czy dobrym rozwiazaniem byłoby wykonanie na niej wylewki betonowej tak ok. 3 cm. Miałoby to mna celu przyciśnięcie papy - lepsza hydroizolacja, odseparowanie od styropianu, a zamknięcie jej pomiędzy chudziakiem, a tą wylewką pozbawiłoby ją mozliwości ewentualnego szkodliwego oddziaływania do wewnatrz mieszkania.

Czy moje rozwazania są prawidłowe czy to dobre rozwiazanie?

----------


## autorus

Moim zdaniem to bez sensu z ta wylewka.

----------


## ekmir

> Moim zdaniem to bez sensu z ta wylewka.


Dlaczego?

----------


## autorus

Robić dwie wylewki? Nie masz na co kasy wydawać? Jak już chcesz dać styropian to daj na tą papę.

----------


## tomek131

Czemu nie robita plyty fundamentowej ,która załatwia te wszystkie problemy?

----------


## autorus

Człowiek ma chudziaka. To co teraz burzymy?

----------


## lesz

Bo nom sie dobrze goda i dywaguje na te temoty  :wink: 
Mam juz gotowy projekt zwykly, z wykonawcami tez latwiej jakos, szukam tylko, czy nie mozna w tych samych pieniadzach poprawic nieco izolacji (a wlasciwie, to co zrobic, by nie spier...) 

Co do papy, to byl gdzies watek na forum o tym. Ktore lepiki reaguja za styro, oraz ktore papy - ale nie pamietam w ktorym dziale. Roznice byly miedzy klejeniem jej na cieplo i zimno, chodzilo chyba  o rozpuszczlniki zawarte w tych zimnych lepach. Ale moge mieszac, bo to juz jakis czas temu czytalem wiec odsylam do odnalezienia tematu.  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

> Czemu nie robita plyty fundamentowej ,która załatwia te wszystkie problemy?


Chudziak juz jest i nic na to nie poradzę. Gdybym zaczynał od nowa zastanowiłbym sie nad płytą.

Na całym chudziaku mam połozoną papę asfaltowa wierzchniego krycia - zrywać ją?

----------


## devileczek

> Bardzo ciekawy wywód 
> 
> Do zalet perlitu należy tez dodać:
> -  kładziemy rurki od wody, odkurzacza centralnego i po prostu zasypujemy   Żadnego wycinania jak w styropianie. Tak mi się nasunęło


To fakt, tutaj jest latwiej, chociaz w przypadku styropianu duzo zalezy od niechlujstwa instalatorow. Mozna przemyslec trasy rur, pogrupowac je, poprowadzic w miare mozliwosci w liniach prostych a nie na 'skuske' etc. To wszystko pozniej ulatwia ukladanie styro.

----------


## devileczek

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów
> 
> Chciałbym podzielić się moimi doświadczeniami. 
> Jestem 4 tygodnie po wylewkach. Robiłem izolację z miesznki perlitu z gipsem. Kosztowało mnie to dużo pracy, żeby zrobic to dokładnie.
> Poziomowałem starając się zachować równe grubości na całej powierzchni. Początkowo perlit uginał się pod butem.
> Ponieważ nie buduję w pośpiechu, zrobiłem wylewki ok. miesiąc po perlicie.
> Nie żałuję ponieważ gips tak związał że ekipa od wylewek spokojnie chodziła po powieżchni i nic się nie zarywało.
> Co do perlitobetonu który zrobiłem pod kominek- faktycznie jest dziwny. Da się kroić nożem, ale gwoździa ręką nie wbiję. 
> Zrobiłem podwójne zbrojenie z siatki i wylałem na to mocniejszy beton gr. 7cm


Jak siatke stosowales ?

----------


## devileczek

> Szanowne grono,
> 
> Chciałby ponownie wrócić do sedna tego postu i poruszyć temat skraplania się wilgoci pod styropianem, ponieważ właśnie to zjawisko jest powodem dla którego prowadzicie dyskusje o różnych innych zamiennikach styropianu - PUR, perlit, keramzyt etc.
> Poddaje pod wątpliwość skali zawilgocenia izolacji poprzez kondensującą się wilogoć.
> 
> W poniższym linku znajdziecie pewne informacje na temat wilgotności w powietrzu - ta strona wygooglowała mi się jako pierwsza dlatego się do niej odwołuje:
> 
> http://www.protan.pl/rooftechnology/...powietrzu.aspx
> 
> ...


Ja tak czuje ze od ziemi trzeba sie izolowac. Problemem pozostaje kondensacja pary wodnej w przegrodach, tam gdzie jest gradient temperatur, tam moze powstawac kondensacja i cos z tym kondensatem trzeba zrobic.

----------


## devileczek

> @Tabaker
> Chyba problemem jest powietrze i wilgoc w styropianie, nie w przestrzeni miedzy nim a chudziakiem, bo te pomijamy (styro bedzie docisniete do chudziaka)
> Problem jak pisal Adam powstaje, gdy ukladamy styro w letnie miesiace (duzo wilg. W powietrzu, wezmy temp 25 stopni = 23g/m3) oraz zalewamy ten styropian wylewka, przykrywamy podloga, itd uniemozliwiajac ucieczke wilgoci do gory (od spodu mamy szczelna wanne z np. Papy).
> Chudziak bedzie mial w sezonie grzewczym temp. Powiedzmy 7stopni (Z tabeli da to 7,7g/m3) wiec roznica ok. 3 krotna.
> Wlasnie ta roznica sie skropli i bedzie medium krazacym pomiedzy ciepla podloga, a zimym chudziakiem, pogarszajac "izolacyjnosc" styro.
> Problem w znacznej czesci redukujemy ukladajac styro zima, bo w niskiej temp. Powietrze nie zawiera duzo pary>>mamy w nim zdecydowanie mniej wilgoci.
> 
> @Adamus
> Podziwiam za czestotliwosc zmian koncepcji ale dzieki temu poznaje rozne mozliwosci izolacji dla siebie, wiec jest mi to jak najbardziej na reke. 
> Ale do ukladania bezposrednio na gruncie bez chudziaka, to chyba jestem za duzym tradycjonalista, by sie odwazyc.


Jezeli rozumowanie co do zawartosci pary wodnej w styro jest sluszne to przy przedstawionych danych liczbowych wynika ze roznica ktora moglaby sie skroplic to 25- 7 = 18g/m3. Przy styropianie grubosci 15cm mamy 0,15m3 na m2 podlogi czyli wykropli sie 2.7ml wody, tzn pol lyzeczki od herbaty na m2 chudziaka  :smile:  Cos tu jest nie halo  :smile:  Skad wiec bierze sie tyle tej wody w praktyce ? Dyfuzja z pomieszczenia, a moze ktos podlewal kwiatki przez 20 lat, przelewajac regularnie, albo nieszczelnosci w lazience ( prysznic kafelkowy) etc. Inna mozliwosc to 'szybkie budowanie'. Mokre mury , chudziak, papa zgrzewana z izolacja pod murem, na to styro i wilgoc przenika z mokrego muru wykraplajac sie na chlodnej powierzchni chudziaka. Wszystko zamkniete od gory wylewka i folia i sie kisi. Wszystko trzeba suszyc, nic w pospiechu.

----------


## devileczek

EKMIR

Mysle ze to niezbyt szczesliwy sposob. Sorki, no ale jakos tak czuje. Niesamowita zaleta perlitowej metody jest to ze tworzy warstwe jednorodna- jedna warstwa i wszystkie funkcje. Oczywiscie pozostaja pewne watpliwosci, ale o tym pisalem powyzej.

Jezeli chcesz stosowac styro to sprawdz z czym to ma potencjalnie wejsc w kontakt. To nie papa moze zaszkodzic styropainowi a zawarte w niej rozpuszczalniki organiczne. Sa papy ktore wogole nie wchodza w reakcje z polistyrenem ( lub wchodza w sposob nie majacy wplywu na wlasciwosci uzytkowe styro przez nastepne 100 lat, jakby sie kto czepial, bo tak naprawde to wszystko reaguje ze wszystkim, amen).

Wiec :

1. okresl producenta, typ i rodzaj papy ktory juz polozyles.
2.okresl jakim mazidlem to lepiles ( smola, dyspersja wodna etc)
3. sprawdz na stronie producenta co on o tym sadzi.
4. podejmij decyzje - zrywam pape i robie jeszcze raz, albo klade styro bo wszystko jest OK

Odwiedz strone ICOPALA, co jak co potentat w hydroizolacji. Ja znalazlem taka porade na ich stronie 

'Dzień dobry. Proszę o poradę, gdyż nie znalazłem takiej informacji na Państwa stronach www, a teraz jestem daleko od Polski i nie mam możliwości do nikogo zadzwonić. Która z pap SBS nadaje się optymalnie do zastosowania jako izolacja pozioma na podłogę parteru niepodpiwniczonego? Na papę chciałem bezpośrednio umieścić styropian. Czy papa nie wywoła po pewnym czasie reakcji ze styropianem? Czy państwa papy można stosować do pomieszczeń zamkniętych? Serdecznie pozdrawiam Dariusz

Szanowny Panie Dariuszu,

dziękuję za Pana zaufanie do produktów Icopal S.A. oraz za zainteresowanie Systemem Bezpieczny Fundament Icopal

Najlepszym materiałem - specjalnie przeznaczonym do tego typu zastosowań, o których pisze Pan w swoim liście,  to znaczy do wykonywania zabezpieczeń hydroizolacyjnych na betonowych wylewkach posadzek na gruncie, jest papa Fundament Szybki Profil SBS. Polecam ją Panu z pełnym przekonaniem. Jest ona 2 razy bardziej odporna na uszkodzenia mechaniczne podczas prowadzenia budowy (ma przesunięta w stronę górnej powierzchni osnowę z wytrzymałej włókniny poliestrowej) jak również posiada specjalna folię antyadhezyjną odporną na promieniowanie UV w długim okresie czasu (to na wypadek gdyby papa została ułożona na wylewce betonowej i przez dłuższy okres czasu była narażona na promieniowanie UV). Proszę pamiętać o zagruntowaniu wylewki betonowej za pomocą preparatu gruntującego Siplast Primer Szybki Grunt SBS, oczywiście wcześniej należy oczyścić wylewkę betonową z wszelkich zanieczyszczeń.

Wzajemne oddziaływanie pap asfaltowych oraz styropianu jest obojętne.  Istniejące opinie rzekomego zanikania styropianu w kontakcie z papami asfaltowymi są nieprawdziwe i wynikają prawdopodobnie z praktykowanego ciągle sklejania pap (gorszych rodzajów) do podłoża za pomocą lepików na zimno, które zawierają rozpuszczalniki organiczne. To właśnie te rozpuszczalniki są odpowiedzialne za "zanikanie" styropianu. Aplikacja papy Fundament Szybki Profil SBS do zagruntowanego podłoża metodą zgrzewania nie niesie ze sobą żadnego zagrożenia dla trwałości styropianu.
Wszelkie szczegóły dotyczące papy Fundament Szybki Profil SBS wraz z pełna dokumentacją, w tym z Atestem Higienicznym, znajdzie Pan na naszej stronie www.fundament.icopal.pl

Panie Dariuszu,
może Pan  liczyć na pełną pomoc naszych doradców technicznych. Proszę nie zapomnieć o zarejestrowaniu Imiennej Gwarancji Jakości Icopal S.A. na zakupioną przez Pana papę Fundament Szybki Profil SBS na stronie internetowej www.gwarancje.icopal.pl w okresie do 45 dni od daty nabycia papy.
Jedynym warunkiem nabycia przez Pana Imiennej Gwarancji Jakości na papę Fundament Szybki Profil SBS jest wykonanie zabezpieczenia fundamentów zgodnie z Systemem Bezpieczny Fundament Icopal S.A.
Życzę powodzenia w dalszym prowadzeniu budowy.'

----------


## devileczek

> Czemu nie robita plyty fundamentowej ,która załatwia te wszystkie problemy?


Bo chinczycy stal kupuja i jest droga to raz, bo przy plycie mozna wiecej spartolic niz przy tradycyjnym fundamencie to dwa . Fundament zrobi Ci Kaziu z konca wsi, nakreci betonu w betoniarce , urobi , umeczy sie chlopina i bedzie. Plyty byle kto Ci nie zrobi ( przynajmniej ja bym takiej nie chcial, robionej przez przypadkowego goscia)
A co jezeli masz teren ponizej drogi. Usypiesz sobie kopiec i na nim zrobisz plyte ? Technolog z firmy ktora robi plyty z pianobetonu ( Tarnowskie Gory) krzywil sie gdy powiedzialem, ze chce plyte wyniesina 50 cm ponad obecny grunt.

W tradycyjnym budowaniu ( fundament) jak zapomnisz o podejsciach wody, kanalizacji, pradu etc, to odbiedy podkopisze i zrobisz, przy wykoannej plycie - powodzenia. A wielu budujacych zapomina o zrobieniu przejsc pod lawa ( np na wode- u mnie wodociagi wymagaja -1.75m, czyli wychodzi pod lawa.

----------


## devileczek

EKMIR

Masz pape zwykla klejona lepikiem na zimno - zrywaj, albo stosuj perlit
Masz SBS zwykly i troche kasy - tez zerwij i poloz te na wlokninie poliestrowej, jest elastyczna- jak Ci popeka chudziak to izolacja zostanie cala.
Masz pape modyfikowana SBS na welonie poliestrowym, kladz styro i sie nie przejmuj.

----------


## devileczek

Przemyslalem temat z perlitem i naszly mnie takie mysli.

Kondensacja zawsze bedzie miala miejsce. Chudziak jest chlodny i od dolu nieprzepuszaczalny. Nie ma bata. Bedzie woda- w taki czy inny sposob. To co jest wazne to jak sobie z ta woda poradzic. Byl pomysl na wiazanie tej wody gipsem ( w perlitowej metodzie Adama) , byl pomysl na drenaz ( folia kubelkowa + studzienka). 
Mysle ze u siebie zrobie w ten sposob:

-chudziak ( juz mam)
- papa SBS na welonie elastycznym zgrzewana do izolacji poziomej fundamentu
- mimimalna warstwa pochlaniacza wilgoci ( gips/cement/co mi dam zostanie po budowie)
-styropian tak uwielbiany przez wszystkich
- dylatacja brzegowa
- folia wywinieta na sciany
- plyty Knauf floor do ukladania rur ogrzewania podlogowego ( drogie, wiem, ale ja lubie prosto i czysto, ladne zdjecia wychodza, beda w sam raz do albumu)
- wylewka anhydrytowa.

i tyle.

Mysle ze mieszanka perlit+ gips bedzie w sam raz do niwelacji nierownosci chudziaka ( takie 2cm, polane woda) i do uzupelniania ubytkow styropianu np. tam gdzie przechodza rury. Mysle tez o perlitobetonie pod akwarium. Nie chce go stawic na wylewce, zreszta mam zrobiony pod to fundament.

----------


## devileczek

Jeszcze odnosnie zamoknietego styro:



Jak to sie ma do zamoknietego perlitu z gipsem ?

----------


## adam_mk

A do mieszaniny piasku, żwiru, wapna i cementu zalanej wodą?
 :Lol: 

Czytam i nie mogę się nadziwić.
Czemu nie podchodzicie do tego problemu racjonalnie?

Buduje się jakąś warstwę.
Wiemy co budujemy - to róbmy to najlepiej jak się da.
Jak robimy jakie wylewki na mokro - to trzeba poczekać, aż nadmiary wilgoci się nie ulotnią, zanim zabierzemy się do dalszej pracy.
Zalewanie wodą tego, co wyschło, jest mało twórcze a powszechnie praktykowane...

Adam M.

----------


## devileczek

> A do mieszaniny piasku, żwiru, wapna i cementu zalanej wodą?
> 
> 
> Czytam i nie mogę się nadziwić.
> Czemu nie podchodzicie do tego problemu racjonalnie?
> 
> Buduje się jakąś warstwę.
> Wiemy co budujemy - to róbmy to najlepiej jak się da.
> Jak robimy jakie wylewki na mokro - to trzeba poczekać, aż nadmiary wilgoci się nie ulotnią, zanim zabierzemy się do dalszej pracy.
> ...


Adamie, bardzo ogolnikowo, niespojnie i nielogicznie. 

'A do mieszaniny piasku, żwiru, wapna i cementu zalanej wodą?' - czyli do betonu ale CO ? bo nie kumam tego argumentu

'Czytam i nie mogę się nadziwić.' - CZEMU ? sporo tu sie pisze, co konkretnie masz na mysli ? Jak tez nie moge sie nadziwic jak mi ktos pisze o hektolitrach wody pod styropianem, a nie potrafi przedstawic danych liczbowych ( tych racjonalnych), skad ta woda sie tam wziela. Przeczytalem caly watek, wiec tylko prosze nie odsylac mnie do ponownej lektury.

'Czemu nie podchodzicie do tego problemu racjonalnie?' - to juz jest cios ponizej pasa, ale jak nie ma sily argumentow to jest argument sily, jak to ktos kiedys ladnie powiedzial, nie bede polemizowal

'Buduje się jakąś warstwę.
Wiemy co budujemy - to róbmy to najlepiej jak się da.'  - to jest racjonalny argument, bardzo trudno sie nie zgodzic.

'Jak robimy jakie wylewki na mokro - to trzeba poczekać, aż nadmiary wilgoci się nie ulotnią, zanim zabierzemy się do dalszej pracy.
Zalewanie wodą tego, co wyschło, jest mało twórcze a powszechnie praktykowane...'

Zalewanie woda? jaka woda? jakie praktyki ? Za duzo skrotow myslowych.

Odnosnie racjonalnosci myslenia. Prosze nie mylic racjonalnosci z wiedza i doswiadczeniem. Mozna miec wiedzei doswiadczenie ( czesto spotykane na budowie) a nie myslec racjonalnie tylko utratymi schematami. My tu staramy sie byc bardziej tworczy i zrozumiec mechanizmy stojace za takimi czy innymi praktykami, pomimo ze nie posiadamy duzego doswiadczenia. Dlatego potrzebujemy takich ludzi jak Ty Adamie, z wieloletnia praktyka, aby ustosunkowali sie do tych wszystkich wywodow.

To ze woda sie skropli to kazdy wie ze szkoly, ale kwestia praktyczna jest ILE? Ja tego nie widzialem, wiec nie neguje i nie upiram sie. Jest zjawisko fizyczne, jest wysokie prawdopodobienstwo ze woda bedzie. TAK? Tylko dla mnie jest wazna skala zjawiska, srodki zaradcze i konsekwencje ich braku. No o kosztach tez warto wspomniec

Jesli ktos twierdzi, ze KAZDA PAPA rozpuszcza styro, a przecza temu fakty (BO NIE KAZDA) , to wtedy mamy brak wiedzy ( bez urazy, ale jakos to nazwac trzeba). Opieranie sie na takiej wiedzy ( niekompletnej, nieaktualnej, wyrwanej z szerszego kontekstu) jest dla mnie irracjonalne, sprzeczne i niedorzeczne ( w zasadzie te slowa znacza to samo) 

Pytanie do publicznosci : Dlaczego styropapa jest zrobiona ze styropianu i papy ? Jaka jest zywotnosc takiego materialu ? ( potrzebna liczba). 

W calym tym gaszczu zalet i wad perlitu czy styropianu, chcemy znalezc rzeczywiste roznice, a nie marketingowe wywody. Dla mnie takim marketingowym chwytem jest stwierdzenie ze zamokniety styro jest bee, bo traci wlasciwosci termomodernizacyjne, a inne materialy sa cacy. Nalezaloby racjonalnie przeprowadzic analize porownawcza tych dwoch rozwiazan i odpowiedziec nie tyle jakosciowo a ilosciowo:

- w okreslonych warunkach, ile i skad wykropli sie kondensat nad chudziakiem ?
- w jakim stopniu zmieni to wlasciwosci termo tych przegrod?
- w jakim stopniu jestesmy w stanie zaabsorbowac te wode ( ilosciowo) ? i po jakim czasie system przestanie dzialac ( np caly gips zwiaze)

W przypadku styropianu, jakies tam dane mamy ( tak laboratoryjne, ale daje to ogolny zarys wlasciwosci materialu, ktore pozniej mozna ekstrapolowac na warunki polowe ). W przypadku perlit+gips ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????????????? Termoizolacyjnosc ? ktos stwierdzil ze chyba 50% tego co styro . Ale perlit/gips w jakich proporcjach, przy jakim uwodnieniu gipsu etc. Liczby , liczby i jeszcze raz liczby - albo porownujemy na zasadzie ' cieplejsze' , ' zimniejsze' jak w przedszkolu, albo porownujmy cos bardziej obiektywnego. 

Pozdrawiam, dziecko placze, trzeba zajac sie rodzina .

----------


## taBaker

Devileczek :




> Jezeli rozumowanie co do zawartosci pary wodnej w styro jest sluszne to przy przedstawionych danych liczbowych wynika ze roznica ktora moglaby sie skroplic to 25- 7 = 18g/m3. Przy styropianie grubosci 15cm mamy 0,15m3 na m2 podlogi czyli wykropli sie 2.7ml wody, tzn pol lyzeczki od herbaty na m2 chudziaka


Jeżeli mówiąc o danych myślisz o tabeli, która pokazałem - "maksymalna ilości wody jaką może "zmagazynować" powietrze (w postaci wilgoci) przy danym ciśnieniu nasycenia oraz temperaturze".  To wyliczenia są raczej błędne. Tabela ta nie odnosi się w żaden sposób do styropianu tylko do powietrza. Czyli wykropliło by się 18g ale z 1 m3 powietrza, a nie styropianu.

Ale jak czujemy intuicyjnie - powietrza pod styropianem dużo raczej nie zmieścimy. 
Więc pojawia się temat nasiąkliwości styropianu oraz jego wilgotności technologicznej.

Gdzieś w na forum ktoś podał, że styropian (jakiś standardowy EPS) charakteryzuje się na nasiąkliwością na poziomie 4% (w stosunku do objętości - jak dobrze rozumiem)
Nawet wykres który został ponownie wklejony w poście 790 porusza się w zakresie kilku procent. 
Wczoraj znalazłem parametr dla jakiegoś tam styropianu o polepszonych właściwościach hydrofobowych - nasiąkliwość <0,8%. Rozumiem, że maksymalną nasiąkliwość uzyskamy gdy poddamy styropian topieniu. 

Czyli dla tak skrajnej sytuacji mamy:
z 1 m3 styropianu o nasiąkliwości 4% możemy mieć aż do 40L wody 
a z 1 m3 styropianu o nasiąkliwości 0,8% aż do 8L wody.

(bo 1m3 x 4% = 0,04m3 x 1000 kg/m3 = 40kg wody - a inaczej 40L wody)
Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę. 




> Cos tu jest nie halo Skad wiec bierze sie tyle tej wody w praktyce ? Dyfuzja z pomieszczenia, a moze ktos podlewal kwiatki przez 20 lat, przelewajac regularnie, albo nieszczelnosci w lazience ( prysznic kafelkowy) etc.


Jeżeli mówimy, że styropian w posadzce będzie szczelnie zamknięty to raczej żadne wody z pomieszczeń  się nie dostaną, czy to przez dyfuzję, czy inne zjawiska. Poza tym - woda szybciej odparuje niż wsiąknie.




> Inna mozliwosc to 'szybkie budowanie'. Mokre mury , chudziak, papa zgrzewana z izolacja pod murem, na to styro i wilgoc przenika z mokrego muru wykraplajac sie na chlodnej powierzchni chudziaka. Wszystko zamkniete od gory wylewka i folia i sie kisi. Wszystko trzeba suszyc, nic w pospiechu.


Zgadzam się z drugą częścią Twojej wypowiedzi. Powszechnie wiadomo, że podczas budowy domu należy odparować dużo wilgoci technologicznej. Co pozwoli również zminimalizować wpływ wilgoci na izolacyjność przegród (nie tylko omawianej tutaj, podłogi).

Chciałbym razem z wami dowieść używając LICZB i faktycznych danych, że skala zjawiska "wilgoci w posadzce" jest na tyle duża, że warto zmienić technologię izolacji - ze styropianu, który jest, bądź co bądź, materiałem dobrze znanym i łatwym w obróbce - na inny proponowany - np. perlit

Przyznam się, że fotorelacje od forumowiczów, którzy zdecydowali się na perlit i ich CENNE komentarze, póki co zniechęcają mnie do zastosowania innej technologi, prócz styropianu. Dlatego też szukam, z Waszą pomocą, mocnego argumentu, który mógłby zmienić moją podejście (lub nie).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ekmir

> EKMIR
> Masz pape zwykla klejona lepikiem na zimno - zrywaj, albo stosuj perlit


Mam pape aswaltowa wierzchniego krycia - niestety nie znam jej parametrów. Do klejenia papy zastosowany został lepik na zimno IZOLBET K.
W jakiej formie zastosować perlit: sypkiej czy jako wylewke perlitobetonowa?
Dlaczego zwykła wylewka betonowa jest rozwiazaniem "nieszczęsliwym"?
Papa znalazłaby się pomiędzy "chudziakiem" a tą ok. 3 cm wylewka. dzięki temu nie byłoby kontaktu ze styropianem i zniknąłby problem jej szkodliwego oddziaływania.

----------


## devileczek

Tabaker:

widze ze czujemy temat podobnie. Te skrajne przypadki o ktorych mowiles dot nasiakliwosci styro - czy moze tak nabrac wody pod wplywem cisnienia pary wodnej ? Moze ta nasiaklowosc dotyczy sytuacji gdy trzymamy styro w wodzie , wyciagamy, 'wyrzynamy' i mamy 40L wody z 1m3 styro. Sam polistyren wiele wilgoci nie ciagnie, jesli juz to powietrze znajdujace sie w styro, a one nie powinny miec wiecej wilgoci niz otaczajace powietrze. Dlatego sugerowano wczesniej w postach, zeby ukladac styro w zimie, jak jest suchy. Trzeba by zwazyc styropian letnia pora i zimowa. Roznica to ta para wodna o ktorej tyle sie mowi.

Odnosnie perlitu- sek w tym ze cala brudna robote odwala gips, to on wiaze wode.Perlit jest tylko wypelniaczem. Rownie dobrze moze nim byc styropian, tylko ze ten sie slabo miesza z gipsem  :smile:  Dlatego ja planuje wysypac suchy perlitobeton wartwa wyrownujaca chudziak- bede mial zalety dwoch systemow:

- sucho ( cement/gips) bedzie wiazal wode
- tanio - perlitu i gipsu pojdzie jak na lekarstwo
- bez pylenia i odkrywania technologi perlitowej podlogi.
- bardzo energooszczednie ( perlit nigdy nie przebije suchego styro)

 Ponadto, odwiedzilem strone Perlipolu, w karcie technicznej twierdza ze nasiakliwosc jest na poziomie 3-80%!!! Pewnie to zalezy od frakcji, grubsze sa mniej nasiakliwe ( te drozsze).  Perlit filtracyjny- tu mam duze watpliwosci co do wlasciwosci termoizolacyjnych i higroskopijnych. Perlit filtracyjny zawiera min 60% frakcji 0.25mm i max 5% frakcji 1mm. Jak to dostanie wody ( poklady gipsu zostana zuzyte ) to dopiero bedzie blotko. 

Inne podejscie- producent perlitu podaje przepis na perlitobeton PTB500 - 1 worek cementu na 1 worek perlitu  ( skad my to znamy) . Jak cement zwiaze to mamy przewodnosc cieplna na poziomie 0.14 W/mk, styropian 0.038W/mk (4 -krotna roznica, mowimy o stanie suchym). Gdy nam taki perlitobeton zamoknie ( bo zamoknie) , jakie beda wlasciwosci cieplne materialu ? Nie mowie zle, mowie ze nie wiem jakie ?!!! 

Kolejna rzecz, producent zaleca do perlitobetonow frakcje 180, a nie 'pyl' filtracyjny. Podobnie do zasypek min 180. 150 i 100 wydaje sie isc do tynkow. 
Jeszcze jedna sprawa, przy sporzadzaniu zapraw, betonow itd zalecaja nie mieszac dluzej niz 6 minut. Adam o tym wspominal- 'lopateczka' delikatnie. Jakbym to robil sam to nie ma sprawy, ale wytlumacz to prostemu robotnikowi ze mieli szklo. Nie pojmie tego i znajac zycie zrobi po swojemu, pojdzie na faje a betoniara bedzie krecic- co z tego wyjdzie? Napewno nie to co wyjsc powinno. Czyli mamy potencjalne pole do bledu wykonawczego. 

Ja podobnie jak TaBaker mam mieszane odczucia odnosnie kwestii wykonawczej. Dac komus zeby spartolil cos o czym wczesniej nie slyszal ? Robic samemu ? no tak - buduje sie raz i dla siebie. Tylko ze ja pracuje i nie mam czasu, a za dniowke mojej pracy moge zatrudnic 3-4 kolesi na mojej budowie, wiec jaki w tym sens.

----------


## devileczek

EKMIR

Widze ze bardzo chcesz wylac te 3cm betonu. Czy to odetnie rozpuszczalnik z Izolbetu? Nie wiem. Twoje ryzyko. Rozpuszczalnik to nie tylko ciecz ale i pary. Wiem ze szkoda rozwalac cos co juz sie zrobilo, bo kasa, bo wklad prac, etc. Ale jak cos pojdzie nie tak to bedziesz spal spokojnie ? Styropian nie lubi rozpuszczalnikow, oj nie. Takiej technologi jaka proponujesz sie nie stosuje !!!, wiec skad tu miec pewnosc czy bedzie dobrze czy zle. Napewno jakies to rozwiazanie jest , ale czy zgodne ze sztuka budowlana? Zrob jak uwazasz, ale watpie czy ktos sie podpisze pod takim pomyslem. Potwierdzenia na forum raczej pozytywnego nie uzyskasz. Jezeli Ci sie nie uda ( albo uda)  to przynajmniej wniesiesz wklad w rozwoj budownictwa  :smile:

----------


## autorus

rozumiem twoje dylematy dlatego ja kombinuje z tym pur. 

Załóżmy ze jest na poziomie ocieplenia maja takie same właściwości. Ale tego pur można dać ile się tylko chce. Pigeon pisał ze dał 80cm. To prawie metr izolacji. BEZPŁATNEJ. Czy nie warto sie nad tym zastanowić? Czy przy takiej grubości warto w ogóle myśleć o bloczkach ze szkła piankowego?

Takie pomysły mi po głowie chodzą  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

> EKMIR
> 
> Widze ze bardzo chcesz wylac te 3cm betonu. Czy to odetnie rozpuszczalnik z Izolbetu?


Więc co radzicie.
Chudziak jest strasznie pokancelowany. Ułożenie na nim folii (w tym stanie) nie ma sensu, szybko się zniszczy.

----------


## devileczek

> rozumiem twoje dylematy dlatego ja kombinuje z tym pur. 
> 
> Załóżmy ze jest na poziomie ocieplenia maja takie same właściwości. Ale tego pur można dać ile się tylko chce. Pigeon pisał ze dał 80cm. To prawie metr izolacji. BEZPŁATNEJ. Czy nie warto sie nad tym zastanowić? Czy przy takiej grubości warto w ogóle myśleć o bloczkach ze szkła piankowego?
> 
> Takie pomysły mi po głowie chodzą


Proponujesz pionierskie rozwiazania. mozesz byc super wygranym (izolacja za darmoche) albo super przegranym. Poszukaj jeszcze. moze to ktos ma od kilku lat. Inaczej bedziesz krolikiem doswiadczalnym.

----------


## autorus

Pierwszy to już nie będę

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4965840

----------


## taBaker

Ekmir:

Jak dobrze zrozumiałem - chcesz wylać ekstra 3cm betonu aby oddzielić styropian od papy zgrzanej lepikiem Izolbet K.

Poszukaj informacji na temat odporności chemicznej styropianu - wiemy, że nie lubi np. rozpuszczalników organicznych.

np. jeden z artykułów po wygooglowaniu:
http://producencistyropianu.pl/pl/mi...tyropianie.php

Dwa sprawdź, czy Twoja hydro-izolacja ma to co styropian nie lubi. Trzeba poszukać karty charakterystyki i sprawdzić czy został zastosowany rozpuszczalnik organiczny. 
Byłem wręcz gotów podać Ci taką kartę charakterystyki Izolbetu K na tacy - ale wywala mi jakiś błąd pdf przy próbie odczytu tej karty. Więc poszukaj jej sam albo poproś producenta aby Ci ją dostarczył - na pewno to zrobi!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## taBaker

Devileczek:

Po przeczytaniu Twojego ostatniego postu zapewniam Cię, że "mamy podobnie" - raczej nie będę mógł wszystkiego robić "tymi ręcami" z powodu zawodu. Więc zależy mi również na prostocie wykonania, aby nie mieć problemów z wykonawcami. 




> Te skrajne przypadki o ktorych mowiles dot nasiakliwosci styro - czy moze tak nabrac wody pod wplywem cisnienia pary wodnej ?


Sądzę, że ciśnienie pary wodnej będzie oddziaływać jedynie na strefę powierzchniową styropianu oraz silniej na miejsca cięcia płyt styropianowych. 
Nie sądzę, że to zjawisko jest w stanie doprowadzić do zawilgocenia całej objętości styropianu.
Z resztą można to sprawdzić:
Czy jak rozlejemy "kałużę" z wody na poziomo położonym styropianie to czy przesiąknie ona przez ten styropian?
Jeżeli nie  - to ciśnienie nie spenetruje styropianu 
Jeżeli tak - no to jest możliwe aby styropian zawilgotniał w całej swojej objętości pod wpływem wywieranego ciśnienia. 

Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę.




> Odnosnie perlitu- sek w tym ze cala brudna robote odwala gips, to on wiaze wode.Perlit jest tylko wypelniaczem


Skoro tak to może jeszcze prościej?
Wysypać na chudziak/hydroizolacje czysty gips - który zwiąże wodę (strzelam - np. 1cm). A funkcję termoizolacji pozostawić tylko styropianowi. 
Będzie jeszcze taniej bo bez perlitu . No i niewątpliwie - łatwiej (co w sumie też się przekłada na koszty, jeżeli przypomnimy sobie, że "czas to pieniądz").

A dodatkowo - to ten gips będzie również pełnił funkcję rozdzielającą między papą/lepikiem a styropianem. Czyli to czego szuka kolega Ekmir (suchy gips/cement nie wprowadzi do podłogi dodatkowej wilgoci - w przeciwieństwie do betonu).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## devileczek

taBaker

Kazdy lepik na zimno ma rozpuszczalnik, ktory rozpuszcza asfalt, to i rozpusci styropian.Tylko lepiki tylko na goraco lub dyspersja wodna ( odparowywuje woda a nie rozpuszczalnik) do stosowania ze styropianem.

Wlasnie taki system ja chce zastosowac, warstwa wyrownujaca na chudziak ( raczej na pape), ktora bedzie rowniez wiazac wilgoc i ulatwiac ukladanie styro. Ja jednak wolalbym mieszanke gips/cement+perlit. Na 75m2, grubosci 1 cm potrzebowalbym prawie 1m3 gispu, to spory koszt. Perlit 'daje' objetosc- to swietny wypelniacz. Poza tym mam pare workow cementu ktore mi zostaly, tez moge wykorzystac.

Odnosnie problemu Ekmira - czy wystarczy oddzielic styro od 'zlej ' papy fizycznie by nie bylo kontaktu ? Co z oparami...rozpuszczalnik paruje, z czasem moze zniszczyc strukture styropianu. Warstwa gipsu ( 1cm) moze tej zbawiennej roli nie wypelnic. Nie mam pojecia. Ja bym nie ryzykowal, kupil lepsza pape na wlokninie poliestrowej ( elastycznej) . Ale to jest moje skromne zdanie

----------


## ekmir

> taBaker
> 
> Odnosnie problemu Ekmira - czy wystarczy oddzielic styro od 'zlej ' papy fizycznie by nie bylo kontaktu ? Co z oparami...rozpuszczalnik paruje, z czasem moze zniszczyc strukture styropianu. Warstwa gipsu ( 1cm) moze tej zbawiennej roli nie wypelnic. Nie mam pojecia. Ja bym nie ryzykowal, kupil lepsza pape na wlokninie poliestrowej ( elastycznej) . Ale to jest moje skromne zdanie


Na forum mozna znaleźć opinię, że wystarczy oddzielić papę od styropianu folia budowlaną

----------


## devileczek

> Na forum mozna znaleźć opinię, że wystarczy oddzielić papę od styropianu folia budowlaną


Skoro tak mowia to pewnie tak jest.

----------


## ekmir

Nie jestem taki pewien  :sad: 
Głowa już od tego "pęka"
Chyba tą położoną już papę wypier.....

----------


## autorus

sprawdz karte katalogowa tej papy, moze bedzie ok. Wywalac szkoda, chyba ze jest jej malo.

----------


## devileczek

> Nie jestem taki pewien 
> Głowa już od tego "pęka"
> Chyba tą położoną już papę wypier.....


popieram, to co polozyles wiele Cie nie kosztowalo. Natomiast papa na poliestrze SBS to juz wydatek min 13-14PLN/m2. Icopal bierze 25PLN/m2. Ale to oczywiscei tylko moja opinia i moge sie mylic. Plan 'B' juz masz...rwiesz pape i kladziesz wlasciwa. Teraz poszukaj planu A

----------


## devileczek

> sprawdz karte katalogowa tej papy, moze bedzie ok. Wywalac szkoda, chyba ze jest jej malo.



Autorus, tam jest ten lepik na zimno- rozpuszczalnik tam jest gwarantowany! Papa to druga para kaloszy

----------


## taBaker

> Co z oparami...rozpuszczalnik paruje, z czasem moze zniszczyc strukture styropianu.


A czy czasem rozpuszczalnik nie zdarzy odparować przez położeniem styropianu? Po odparowaniu lepik tężeje (zagęszcza się) i powinien być już bezpieczny dla styropianu - pod kątem oparów, prawda? 

Producent lepiku powinien posiadać informacje kiedy to jego produkt osiągnie swoje deklarowane właściwości użytkowe - a będzie to przecież po odparowaniu rozpuszczalnika. 




> Chyba tą położoną już papę wypier.....


Trochę szkoda byłoby Twojej pracy - może lepiej położyć już tą folię? Może masz gdzieś fragment z lepikiem na który możesz położyć kawałek styropianu (docisnąć kamieniem) i sprawdzić co się stanie? Najlepiej się uczyć na własnym doświadczeniu.

Nie zaszkodzi skonsultować się również z producentem styropianu i opisać sytuacje. Powinien udzielić wsparcia.

Lepsze to niż pochopne działania. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ekmir

Oddziaływanie na styropian to jedno. Skonsultuje się z producentami lepiku i styropianu.
Inna sprawa to ewentualne szkodliwe działanie dla ludzi.

----------


## devileczek

> Kolego,same bzdury wypisujesz i nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd...
> Przy płycie można mniej rzeczy spartolić bo robi się wg projektu a nie wg receptury Pana Kazia...dom nie przechyli Ci się i nie popęka.
> A z Kaziem to pojechałeś,nie chciałbym mieszkać w domu robionym przez Kazia...
> Ja mam płytę wyniesoną ok.90cm ponad grunt.
> Mam 20km do Cezbudu w Tarnowskich Górach i nie robiłem z nimi płyty.
> Z kanalizą,wodą to może Pan Kazio zapomni o przejściach pod fundamentem ale "normalny" budowlaniec i kumaty inwestor patrząc na projekt zrobi wszystko jak należy.
> Także powodzenia w budowaniu z Panem Kaziem


Arturo,

Ja bede troche bardziej kulturalny i skomentuje to w ten sposob. Nie do konca same bzdury, po prostu mamy inne doswiadczenia, moim oczywiscie zaprzeczasz ( i to jest niekulturalne).
Z kim Ty budowales ? Sam ? z deweloperem ? z mala firma budowlana? szef przyjezdzal po pieniadze czy budowal na placu ? Rozejrzyj sie po forum i zobaczysz ile ludzi buduje systemem gospodarczym, z pomoca Pana Kazia, wujka Czesia i rodzicow. Kopie sie obrys fundamentow i leje beton prosto w dziure. Tak wyglada fundament. Moj kosztowal mnie ok 35tys, ten sam dom u pewnego kolesia- fundament za 12 tys. O czym to swiadczy ? Zobacz jakim powodzeniem cieszy sie to forum i jakie pytania ludzie zadaja. Gdyby budowali z profesjonalnymi firmami, to nie zadawali by pytan w stylu ' w jakim stosunku mieszac piach z cementem zeby wyszedl mi jakis beton pod cos tam. . Jedna ekipa kwestionowala mi strop Ackermana - ' Panie, a kto to daje drut fi18, szkoda kasy (akurat zebro pod scianka dzialowa), albo , ' Panie kto to robi krokwie 20cm wysokie ' A tak mam w projekcie. Gdybym im zostawil wolna reke zrobiliby po swojemu. A o przejsciach pod fundamentem to kto pamietal jak nie inwestor, czyli ja. Moj sasiad dwa domy dalej odkopywal i kul fundament. To zdarza sie calkiem czesto wbrew Twojemu mniemaniu.

Ja z plyta dowiadczen nie mialem, ale zaloze sie ze jest sporo kruczkow. Budowlancy potrafia schranic chudziak a co dopiero plyte. Ilu budujacym zapadl sie chudziak, bo nie wybrano ziemi organicznej, nie zageszczono jak nalezy , etc. Powiedz mi ze takich przypadkow nie ma  :smile: 

Co do jednego to sie zgaddzamy...wszystkie firmy na czele z Panem Kaziem to przegonilem. Odnosnie firmy z Tarnowskich Gor to wlasnie Cezbud. Oni mieli spore watpliwosci. Moze Twoja firma ich nie miala bo szefem byl Kaziu  :smile:  Cholera wie . Zrobic ,wziac kase i uciekac. 

wiec gdzie sa te bzdury... zerknij na ceny stali, duzo tej stali idzie czy tyci przy plycie ? Robi to cene czy nie . A do Twojego domu to sie biega po metrowych schodach ? czy podnosiles poziom terenu ? no bo jesli podnosiles to tez kosztuje i nie zawsze jest mozliwe bo Ci sie sasiad nie zgodzi . To tez bzdura ?

Sorki, ale ja widzialem swoje a Ty swoje, tyle ze ja w pierwszej linijce nie oceniam Twoich doswiadczen w tak chamski sposob.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## devileczek

Arturo,

Zapraszam na watek Projekt Czeloada, gdzie mozesz zobaczyc 'Pana Kazia' i jego wypociny, za co wydalem 35tys etc. Serdecznie zapraszam.

----------


## devileczek

Zeby nie byc goloslownym w kwesti opini CEZBUDU , mail jaki otrzymalem:


'Witam,przede wszystkim gdzie miałaby być realizacja?Wyniesienie domu na płycie może być możliwe,aczkolwiek trochę traci sens.Dlaczego tak wysoko?Czy macie na działce spdek terenu?Podbudowywanie pianobetonem do góry,kosztowne,płyta ze względu na stabilność nie powinna być na wyniesieniu / kopcu/.Ma w sumie 45 cm wys. Tak więc 35 cm podsypania ponad teren  –nie wiem co na to konstruktorzy

 z pozdrowieniami Cezary K'

Tyle mam doswiadczen z plyta. A kto Tobie robil Arturo ? Widzialem Twoja galerie. Z rysunkow wynika  ze grunt masz na -41cm ( '0' to gotowa podloga) Teren masz rowny jak stol.  Skad Ci sie wzielo te 90cm ? Chyba ze budowlancy robili po swojemu  :smile:  Moze wybrales ziemi pol metra i nawiozles tłucznia, kamienia czy tam czego 90cm, to sie zgodze, ale to znaczy ze masz plyte wyniesiona 40cm ponad grunt a nie 90!

----------


## autorus

Panowie to nie jest temat o płytach  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

Czy wykonanie na papie wylewki betonowej powstrzyma ewentualne opary z papy i lepiku?

----------


## autorus

ile masz tej podłogi?

----------


## devileczek

> Panowie to nie jest temat o płytach


racja , w sprawie bzdur itp prosze na Pw

----------


## ekmir

> ile masz tej podłogi?


ok. 70 m2

----------


## autorus

Jesli to tyle to dla twojego spokoju ja bym wywalił. Kup szybkiego montażu , chyba po 5zł/m2 latasz z palnikiem i jest ok. Przynajmniej sen będziesz miał spokojny a to jest ważne.

----------


## ekmir

Myślisz o czymś takim:
Papa samoprzylepna Plaster P-180/2000 ICOPAL
LEMBIT SAMOPRZYLEPNY S20
Papa samoprzylepna podkładowa SBS PYE G200 S3 SP 
TEGOLA - PAPA SAMOPRZYLEPNA TERMO STAR V, 2 MM
BAUDER - PAPA TEC SPRINT DUO SAMOPRZYLEPNA, PODKłADOWA

----------


## devileczek

> Myślisz o czymś takim:
> Papa samoprzylepna Plaster P-180/2000 ICOPAL
> LEMBIT SAMOPRZYLEPNY S20
> Papa samoprzylepna podkładowa SBS PYE G200 S3 SP 
> TEGOLA - PAPA SAMOPRZYLEPNA TERMO STAR V, 2 MM
> BAUDER - PAPA TEC SPRINT DUO SAMOPRZYLEPNA, PODKłADOWA


To co ją polecam to papa;
- modyfokowana sbs ( ze względu na styropian)
- na wlokninie poliestrowej (elastyczna, na welonie szklanym się nie nadają)

PYE200 SBS bedzie dobra, ale cena od ok 14/m2.

----------


## devileczek

Na allegro znalazłem pape termozgrzewalna podkladowa sbs pv200 s40 za 13pln/m2.

----------


## jwak

Witam 
Ja za namową znajomych kładłem ICOPAL v60s24 Szybki Profil SBS
Łatwo się kładzie, nie taka gruba jak na dach, ale lepsza od najrubszej folii.
Jako izolacja podłogi spoko wystarcza.
Cena przystępna 5,65 za m2

Pozdrawiam jwak

----------


## devileczek

> Witam 
> Ja za namową znajomych kładłem ICOPAL s24 Szybki Profil SBS
> Łatwo się kładzie, nie taka gruba jak na dach, ale lepsza od najrubszej folii.
> Jako izolacja podłogi spoko wystarcza.
> Cena przystępna 5,65 za m2
> 
> Pozdrawiam jwak


dobra tania papa, na welonie szklanym v60s24, tylko ze sie srednio nadaje na izolacje fundamentow i podlog na gruncie. Ktos juz sie wypowiadal na ten temat w tym watku. Nie wiem czy nie Adam. 

Z ciekawosci zapytam czy kleiles na zakladach czy cala powierzchnia do betonu? Rozne sa szkoly, roznie radza. Icopal twierdzi, ze cala powierzchnia nalezy kleic, tylko czy to nie jest uwarunkowane tym zeby wcisnac dodatkowo grunt do betonu ? Z drugiej strony, taka papa dobrze przyklejona ( szczegolnie ta na welonie szklanym) pęknie, jak chudziak dostanie jakiejs rysy i z izolacji wtedy robi sie 'brak izolacji'. Moze wiec lepiej laczyc tylko na zakladach. Podobno remedium na to jest papa na wlokninie poliestrowej ( elastyczna).

----------


## autorus

papa ok, adamowi jak pamietam chodzilo o to ze nie potrzebna jest taka droga  :smile:    Jak pamietam papa byla na zakladke i wyciagana na sciany  :smile:

----------


## jwak

> dobra tania papa, na welonie szklanym v60s24, tylko ze sie srednio nadaje na izolacje fundamentow i podlog na gruncie. Ktos juz sie wypowiadal na ten temat w tym watku. Nie wiem czy nie Adam. 
> 
> Z ciekawosci zapytam czy kleiles na zakladach czy cala powierzchnia do betonu? Rozne sa szkoly, roznie radza. Icopal twierdzi, ze cala powierzchnia nalezy kleic, tylko czy to nie jest uwarunkowane tym zeby wcisnac dodatkowo grunt do betonu ? Z drugiej strony, taka papa dobrze przyklejona ( szczegolnie ta na welonie szklanym) pęknie, jak chudziak dostanie jakiejs rysy i z izolacji wtedy robi sie 'brak izolacji'. Moze wiec lepiej laczyc tylko na zakladach. Podobno remedium na to jest papa na wlokninie poliestrowej ( elastyczna).


Kleiłem na zakłady i wypuszczałem na ściany.

----------


## kalio

A może tak na papę rozsypać warstwe gipsu na to styropian przekładany gipsem jak tort gips i folia jeśli bedzie jakaś wilgoć to gips ja zwiąże inaczej będzie sucho jak styropian będzie miał wilgoć to gips powinien tą wilgoć odbierać.

----------


## kalio

podciągam

----------


## dwiemuchy

A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki - obecnie elektrycy układają mi peszle podłogowe - miejscami peszli jest jesli nie platanina, to 'słoneczko' - więc pewnie z układaniem styropianu będzie masakra. Z innych robót zostało mi trochę perlitu ekspandowanego - głównie EP180, ale i EP250. 

W miarę oczywiste jest, żeby peszle obsypać tym perlitem tam, gdzie będą wycięcia w styropianie -ale zastanawiam się, czy w miejscach takich jak wiatrołap - mała powierzchnia,dużo peszli - nie użyć perlitu zamiast styropianu-przynajmniej dla pierwszej warstwy.

Pytanie teraz - czy (i czym) ten perlit ubijać w takim razie, czy mieszać go np. z cementem(jeśli tak - w jakich proporcjach). Czy może w ogóle tego nie robić?

----------


## autorus

nic nie rozumiem, to w końcu masz z perlitu podłogę czy styropianu? czy z obu na raz?

----------


## dwiemuchy

Właśnie zacząłem cofać się po wątku - ogólnie chodiz mi o jedną rzecz, czyli zrobienie tylko warstwy wyrównującej tam, gdzie peszli jest najwięcej-zamiast bawić się w rzeźbienie w styropianie - a na tym już układać styropian i jechać standardową wylewką.

Z tego co widzę, to teoretycznie mógłby to być sam perlit-ewentualnie zmieszany z gipsem żeby uniknąć wilgoci. Zastanawiałem się tylko czy i na ile usiądzie to - jeśli tak, to kiedy.

----------


## farmi

najlepiej rurki i peszle zalać pianką  :wink: ...

----------


## autorus

sposób jest dobry tylko drogi  :sad:  ja będę pianka robił ocieplenie domu z zewnątrz, ok 700m2.

----------


## dwiemuchy

Fajne..no ale ze względu na różne ograniczenia zostanę jednak przy perlicie pod styropianem. Traktując to jako taką zasypkę na spód - trzeba to jakoś specjalnie ubijać (zakładam warstwę jakieś 3-4 cm- w sam raz, żeby się w niej peszle schowały. Chodzi o to, żeby było to zasadniczo nie gorsze niż styropian, który na tym będzie leżeć.

No i nie wiem czy w tym przypadku spryskiwać  perlitogips, czy zostawić 'jak leży' - a gips traktować tylko jako pochłaniacz ewentualnej wilgoci.

----------


## autorus

perlit będzie gorszy od styro, to nie ulega wątpliwości, ubijać kulki szklane? Chyba żartujesz.

3-4cm sa bez sensu bo po spryskaniu całość ci się skawali, wiec po co to robić, nie wiem.

----------


## dwiemuchy

Pewnie będzie - ale biorąc pod uwagę, że na powierzchni 3 m2 biegnie kilkanascie peszli rozchodzących się od rozdzielni, za wiele tego styropianu się tam nie ułoży, do tego będzie w małych kawałkach - chciałem po prostu ułatwić sobie robotę i wykorzystać pozostały perlit.

----------


## dpo

> sposób jest dobry tylko drogi  ja będę pianka robił ocieplenie domu z zewnątrz, ok 700m2.


po ile wychodzi metr i jakie ma wlasciwosci cieplne ?

----------


## dwiemuchy

A - co do ubijania, chodzilo mi bardziej o 'wibrowanie' tego perlitu, żeby się uleżał

----------


## autorus

Ale co to znaczy wibrować?   W betoniarce jak pamiętam można 3 min tylko. 
Pur jest bezpłatny, z właściwościami cieplnymi jest kłopot bo nikt tego nie zmierzył, opieramy się na materiałach podobnych. Pianka pur ma cos ok 0,025.

----------


## devileczek

> Ale co to znaczy wibrować?   W betoniarce jak pamiętam można 3 min tylko. 
> Pur jest bezpłatny, z właściwościami cieplnymi jest kłopot bo nikt tego nie zmierzył, opieramy się na materiałach podobnych. Pianka pur ma cos ok 0,025.


Ktos tu stwierdzil, ze PUR ( ten sypki) jest spręzysty, kwestionujac pomysl stosowania w podlodze na gruncie. Odnosnie perlitu do zasypek - pomysl wydaje sie swietny. Nierownosci chudziaka, peszle, to wszystko mozna zasypac mieszanka perlit + gips/cement. Sciagnac rowno łatą po listwach albo rurkach i styro mozna rowniutko ukladac. Przy okazji nie ma sie co obawiac wilgoci, bo gips/cement ja pochlonie i podkład stwardnieje. Ja bym nie polewal i nie ubijal.

----------


## autorus

To wszystko prawda ale dla większej grubości niz te 3-4 cm.  Dla takiej grubości się nie sprawdzi. 
Pur można spokojnie dobić wibratorem, nic sie nie stanie. JA i tak będę zbroił podłogę wiec sprężynowanie nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## dwiemuchy

Mnie chodzi po prostu o wyrownanie tej pierwszej warstwy styro w ktorej ida rurki od wody i elektryki i zasypanie wyciec z peszlami - jak sciagnie sie to lata, mialbym rowny podklad pod druga warstwe styropianu.

Co do ubijania/wibrowania - chodzilo mi o uzycie czegos w stylu wiertarka/mlot udarowy z czyms tepy na chudziaku - przy betonowaniu w szalunkach sprawdza sie to lepiej od opukiwania mlotkiem - wiec sadze, ze gdyby taka wibracje puscic na chudziak, powinno to spowodowac 'rozplyniecie sie' perlitu. Choc w sumie nie powinno to miec znaczenia

----------


## devileczek

Ponoc ' nadgorliwosc jest gorsza od faszyzmu'  :smile:  Ja bym nie ubijal, nie wibrowal, zarownac, przyklepac packa i tyle.

----------


## dwiemuchy

Ano - myślę że nie ma to znaczenia, skoro i tak od góry będzie przyciskać to 2 warstwa styropianu. Zarównywanie przydałoby się nawet w tej górnej warstwie, bo perlit -przynajmniej EP180 powinien wtedy ładnie pozapychać szczeliny.

BTW, ile gdzieś cementu/gipsu wrzucać na 125 litrów? liczyłem tak parę łopat, nie więcej - to w sumie ma być nie warstwa nośna, a bardziej ulubiony przez Adama aerożel  :wink:

----------


## devileczek

> Ano - myślę że nie ma to znaczenia, skoro i tak od góry będzie przyciskać to 2 warstwa styropianu. Zarównywanie przydałoby się nawet w tej górnej warstwie, bo perlit -przynajmniej EP180 powinien wtedy ładnie pozapychać szczeliny.
> 
> BTW, ile gdzieś cementu/gipsu wrzucać na 125 litrów? liczyłem tak parę łopat, nie więcej - to w sumie ma być nie warstwa nośna, a bardziej ulubiony przez Adama aerożel


W poprzednich wpisach podano juz recepture - 1 worek gipsu na 1 worek ( 125litrow) perlitu.

----------


## autorus

czyli nie parę łopat a jakieś 15-20kg  :smile:   Ogólnie sporo tego.

----------


## devileczek

> czyli nie parę łopat a jakieś 15-20kg   Ogólnie sporo tego.


Ja bede mieszal z tym co mi zostalo po budowie stanu surowego - mam pare workow cementu, wapna, trzeba to zuzyc bo sie inaczej zbryli i zmarnuje. A proporcja 1:1 gips : perlit ( worki) to nie jest scisla. Przeciez mozna zasypywac samym perlitem. Jak pamietam, Adam zalecal 1 worek gipsu ( na 1 worek perlitu) , po to zeby zrobic skorupe na powierzchni wysypanego perlitu. Mysle ze jak ktos zmiesza worek perlitu (125 litro) z 1/2 worka gipsu/cementu, to tez bedzie dobrze. Zastanowcie sie ile wody moze zwiazac taki worek gipsu ? Mnostwo.

----------


## dwiemuchy

No dokładnie o to mi chodziło - mnie nie zależy na skorupie. Zresztą patrząc tutaj na recepty na perlitobetony, już PTB300 (z 12 kg czyli pół worka cementu na 125 litrów ) ma 0.55 MPa wytrzymałości na ściskanie - czyli w teorii ze 2x więcej, niż styropiany podłogowe.

----------


## awo65

Mam banalne pytanie. SSZ i niedługo ma wchodzić elektryk i hydraulik. Chyba przed nimi muszę zrobić 'wannę' z papy, bo później to będzie niemożliwe. Mam rację?

----------


## jwak

> Mam banalne pytanie. SSZ i niedługo ma wchodzić elektryk i hydraulik. Chyba przed nimi muszę zrobić 'wannę' z papy, bo później to będzie niemożliwe. Mam rację?


Zrób wannę po elektryku i tynkach. 
Wszystkie przewody prowadź górą, również te  od zasilania gniazd.
Będziesz miał sporo sprzątania i likwidowania pozostałości po tynkwaniu.
Papę musisz  sklejać na gorąco jeszcze przed hydraulikiem.
Inaczej popalisz izolację.

jwak

----------


## jwak

> Ano - myślę że nie ma to znaczenia, skoro i tak od góry będzie przyciskać to 2 warstwa styropianu. Zarównywanie przydałoby się nawet w tej górnej warstwie, bo perlit -przynajmniej EP180 powinien wtedy ładnie pozapychać szczeliny.
> 
> BTW, ile gdzieś cementu/gipsu wrzucać na 125 litrów? liczyłem tak parę łopat, nie więcej - to w sumie ma być nie warstwa nośna, a bardziej ulubiony przez Adama aerożel


Jeśli rozsypiesz perlit z gipsem luzem bez zraszania to styropian podczas chodzenia będzie mocno klawiszował i ze szczlin będzie się wydostawał na zewnątrz.

----------


## ekmir

Ja też mam zamiar zastosować zasypkę mieszaniny perlitu z gipsem lub cementem tak ok. 3 cm.
Na "chudziaku" jest ułożona hydroizolacja z papy ułożonej na zakładki i klejonej lepikiem.
Kontaktowałem się w tej sprawie z AM i wg niego jest to dobre rozwiązanie.
Będzie to wyglądało nastepująco:
- chudziak,
- hydroizolacja (papa+lepik),
- 3 cm warstwa sypkiego perlitu z gipsem/cementem,
- pod kominkiem - perlitobeton,
- na warstwę sypkiego perlitu z gipsem/cementem płyty styropianowe.

Ta 3 cm warstwa perlitu z gipsem/cementem ma następujace zadanie:
- mechaniczne oddzielenie papy od styropianu,
- unikniecie ewentualnego punktu rosy,
- zwiazanie ewentualnej wody, która by sie tam pojawiła.

Kolega AM uważa, że na tak przygotowaną 3 cm warstwę perlitu z gipsem można układać płyty styropianowe i nie będą one klawiszowały.

----------


## devileczek

Ekmir

Kolega AM ma racje. Ja tez tak mam w planie zrobic, z tych samych wzgledow praktycznych o ktorych wspomniales. Jak zamierzasz rozprowadzic te 3cm warstwe perlitu ? Ja mysle ze kupie rure 3/4 lub 1 cal i bede sciagal łatą 2 metrowa po wypoziomowanych rurach. W najplytszym miejscu bede mial te 2cm perlitu , tam gdzie jest 'dol' pewnie wyjdzie wiecej. Ciekaw jestem jak to wyjdzie w praktyce.

----------


## jwak

> Ekmir
> 
> Kolega AM ma racje. Ja tez tak mam w planie zrobic, z tych samych wzgledow praktycznych o ktorych wspomniales. Jak zamierzasz rozprowadzic te 3cm warstwe perlitu ? Ja mysle ze kupie rure 3/4 lub 1 cal i bede sciagal łatą 2 metrowa po wypoziomowanych rurach. W najplytszym miejscu bede mial te 2cm perlitu , tam gdzie jest 'dol' pewnie wyjdzie wiecej. Ciekaw jestem jak to wyjdzie w praktyce.


Ja technicznie wykonałem tak samo, poziomowane rury na podkladkach i sciągałem 2m łatą, tyle że grubsze warstwy.
Zaletą tego rozwiązania jest brak wycinania pod instalację wodno kanalizacyjną CO, odkurzacz itd.

  U Ciebie w praktyce wyjdzie tak:
1.wykonasz pracę jak przy grubszej warstwie.
2.trudno będzie Ci uzyskać te 3cm.
3.dalej będziesz musiał wycinać styro i chować w nim instalację.

----------


## autorus

w skrócie do bani  :sad:

----------


## ekmir

Z tymi rurkami to chyba dobry pomysł. Zastanawiam się tylko czy dodać gipsu czy cementu i w czym to mieszać.

Dlaczego do bani. Tu nie chodzi o problem z wycinaniem, ryry albo zasypie perlitem albo proszkiem PUR.
Stosuję to ze względów, które już wcześniej opisałem.

----------


## irasos

Mam pytanie w sprawie izolacji fundamentów, czy pod chudziaka dawać styropian czy tylko folię ? Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad daniem pod chudziaka keramzytu tylko nie wiem jakiej frakcji. Wiem że keramzyt to drogi temat ale chcę mieć w domku ciepło i nie mieć wilgoci a gdzieś wyczytałem że keramzyt jest fajny w izolacji. Jakby ktoś miał jakieś pomysły lub zastrzeżenia do tego mojego pomysłu to poproszę o odpowiedź, jeszcze chce ocieplić ściany fundamentowe styropianem fasadowym o grubości 10 cm plus siatka i klej.

----------


## autorus

a dlaczego chcesz dać cokolwiek pod chudziaka? Chyba ze się pomyliłeś i miało być na chudziaka.

----------


## irasos

podobno trzeba zaizolować piasek podsypki od chudziaka, daje się tam folię lub jakiś inny materiał izolacyjny no chyba że ja coś źle usłyszałem.

----------


## ekmir

Napewno nad  :wink:

----------


## jwak

> podobno trzeba zaizolować piasek podsypki od chudziaka, daje się tam folię lub jakiś inny materiał izolacyjny no chyba że ja coś źle usłyszałem.


Jeśli chodzi o folię to nie izoluje ona piasku od betonu. 
Rozkładasz ją aby podczas wiązania woda zawarta w betonie  zbyt szybko nie uciekła w piach.

----------


## Tomek B..

Tak czy inaczej izolacja przeciwwilgociowa musi być.

----------


## jwak

> Tak czy inaczej izolacja przeciwwilgociowa musi być.


Trochę to dziwne, ale w tym przypadku izolacja nie przeciwwilgociowa, ale dla utrzymania wilgoci ( tylko do związania betonu).
U mnie lanie chudziaka wypadło w upalne dni, dla tego bylo to szczególnie konieczne
(zbyt szybkie odparowanie wody, plus ucieczka wilgoci w piach).

----------


## autorus

W sumie by się zgadzało  :smile: 

Nawet gdybym położył pur to na niego musi być folia i wylewka właśnie z tych względów które podał jwak.

----------


## Tomek B..

Tę folię to bardziej trzeba położyć pod pur niż nad.

----------


## autorus

no nie bardzo, pod niby czemu? Przecież ta folia to tak na jakiś czas , i tak się albo porozrywa albo podziurawi. 

pod pur będzie geowłóknina, nad pur będzie folia.

----------


## Tomek B..

Adam już tutaj kiedyś napisał:''chudziak -na huj to komu'', przez to się właśnie izolacja przeciwwilgociowa dziurawi jak sito, i nie tylko dziurawi, chudziak tylko podciąga tę wilgoć.
Izolacja cieplna musi być chroniona poprzez izolację przeciwwilgociową, już to przecież wałkowaliśmy ile jest warta izolacja cieplna z określoną zawartością wilgoci. Jeżeli z betonu woda ma uciec do pianki to znaczy, że ta pianka chłonie wodę, więc pomyśl co się będzie z nią działo jeśli będzie ją chroniła tylko goowłóknina? (jakie ma zalety?). Jeśli nawet ta pianka wchłonie wodę i będzie miała pod sobą izolację przeciwwilgociową, to po uruchomieniu ogrzewania podłogowego ta wilgoć po prostu odparuje bezpowrotnie.

----------


## autorus

Moja wina, pisze skrótami, nie będzie chudziaka. Grunt, geowłoknina , pur , folia, zbrojenie, rurki podłogówki, wylewka, koniec.

----------


## Tomek B..

U mnie piasek, folia, perlit, płyta ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## autorus

Ok, ale co ma za zadanie zrobić folia? 

Moim zdanie, analizując wypowiedzi Adama, i tak się podziurawi itd, moim zdaniem na pewno nie będzie to anty podciągowe dla wody.  

Ja kombinuję geowłokninę bo tego się rozwalić nie da  ( wszystko sie da ale ma określone warunki wytrzymałościowe) , ona oczywiście przepuszcza wodę w każdą stronę, dodatkowo stabilizuje grunt. 

Ale oczywiście nie wiem czy to co pisze ma sens, możliwe ze twoje jest sensowniejsze  :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

Ja także nie jestem pewny co do swoich przekonań, ale jeśli rozłożę folię na piasku to nawet podczas wysypywania na nią perlitu nic się z nią nie stanie, ponieważ piasek to nie beton. Powstanie wtedy szczelna wanna, która nie będzie przepuszczała wilgoci do perlitu, zapewniając dobry opór cieplny. Geowłóknina wydaje się być niepotrzebnym wydatkiem.
Każde pomieszczenie będę wykonywał indywidualnie.

----------


## autorus

Skonsultuj to może z Adamem.  

Ja właśnie kombinuje żeby nie robić szczelnej wanny, a raczej coś jakby płyta fundamentowa w zwykłym fundamencie.  Każda wilgoś spokojnie spłynie do gruntu, ale niestety także każda wilgoć może podsiąkać jeśli wody gruntowe mi się podniosą. 

Inna sprawa to się zastanawiam jak to będzie ze szkodnikami, tj krety, nornice, szczury. I twoja folie i moja włókninę rozwala wcześniej czy później. A ponieważ mamy za izolacje materiał sypki to zacznie do tych nor się obsypywać. Wiem, czarne wizje , pewnie sie nie sprawdza ale pomyśleć można  :smile: 

A wyobraź sobie jak ci pod podłogą biegają jakieś szkodniki, normalnie koszmar   :smile:  Kolega miał kuny, tyle ze tamte biegały po dachu i w podbitce . No i wełnę wyciągały  :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

Z tego co wiem to dlatego zbiera się humus i wymienia na piasek lub żwir w celu likwidacji życia biologicznego. Jakikolwiek zwierz ryjący również nie będzie w tym bytował a nawet jeśli miałby zamiar się tam dostać to tylko poprzez zewnętrzne ławy fundamentowe więc co najmniej poprzez warstwę gliny. Na takiej głębokości już żadnego jeżozwierza się nie znajdzie.

----------


## autorus

no to by było bardzo dobrze   :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

Autorus a odnośnie tego pur od pigeona, miałeś to przecież w rękach, czy to jest naprawdę sproszkowana pianka poliuretanowa czy tylko jakiś subprodukt ?

----------


## autorus

trudno mi to wytlumaczyc, podaj adres na prive to ci podesle troche  :smile: chyba ze bedziesz jechal niedaleko Skierniewic to moge ci dac worek do zabawy  :smile:  zero problemu.

----------


## Tomek B..

> trudno mi to wytlumaczyc, podaj adres na prive to ci podesle troche chyba ze bedziesz jechal niedaleko Skierniewic to moge ci dac worek do zabawy  zero problemu.


Nie będę Cię naciągał na niepotrzebne koszty, ale może się jakoś umówimy jak będę w pobliżu.
A poza tym co ja z tym worem zrobię? Chyba wysypię na tory :smile:

----------


## seba-cz

Przeczytałem wątek od początku do końca i co zauważyłem:
1) jeżeli decydujemy się wykonać izolację termiczną podłogi na gruncie przy użyciu perlitu to pojawia się problem jak utwardzić wierzchnią warstwę perlitu żeby można było po nim chodzić i mocować do tej izolacji system ogrzewania podłogowego 
Rozwiązanie:
a) zastosować gips i polewać wodą mieszankę perlit + gips (nie można po takiej powierzchni chodzić kilka godzin po jej wykonaniu bo się będziemy w niej zapadać tylko trzeba odczekać zapewne kilka dni żeby uzyskać żądaną wytrzymałość i bez problemu prowadzić kolejne prace budowlane)

Ktoś wspominał żeby zamiast dodawania gipsu do perlitu kłaść na sypki wypoziomowany perlit płyty g-k wodoodporne. Ale nie zauważyłem żadnego komentarza co do tego rozwiązania. Co myślicie o tym rozwiązaniu ? 

Jest to rozsądne (kosztowo, pod względem budowlanym - woda z wylewki etc.)

Czy może jednak (perlit z gipsem bez lania wody w tą mieszankę) a na to płyty g-k wodoodporne na których układamy / mocujemy rurki ogrzewania podłogowego i wylewka na to.

----------


## malux20

rozkładam styro dwie warstwy po 10 cm  na mijankę na to dojdzie  jeszcze 3 cm styro od podłog.
czy drobne szczeliny mogę dopiankować czy tylko stosować 1 cm styropian.?

----------


## autorus

Nie ma to sensu 

Jedyny plus to, że utwardzi nam powierzchnię

Minusów jest juz sporo.
- co ma nam wiązać wilgoć? wcześniej był gips w perlicie

No gdyby pod płytami była mieszanka pelitowo gipsowa to miało by to sens.

----------


## jozek131

[QUOTE=Tomek B..;5033006]Adam już tutaj kiedyś napisał:''chudziak -na huj to komu'', przez to się właśnie izolacja przeciwwilgociowa dziurawi jak sito, i nie tylko dziurawi, chudziak tylko podciąga tę wilgoć.
Izolacja cieplna musi być chroniona poprzez izolację przeciwwilgociową, już to przecież wałkowaliśmy ile jest warta izolacja cieplna z określoną zawartością wilgoci. Jeżeli z betonu woda ma uciec do pianki to znaczy, że ta pianka chłonie wodę, więc pomyśl co się będzie z nią działo jeśli będzie ją chroniła tylko goowłóknina? (jakie ma zalety?). Jeśli nawet ta pianka wchłonie wodę i będzie miała pod sobą izolację przeciwwilgociową, to po uruchomieniu ogrzewania podłogowego ta wilgoć po prostu odparuje bezpowrotnie.[/QUO  

Panowie pianę PUR można zakładać bezpośrednio na utwardzony  grunt ( za jednym razem jest wykonana izolacja cieplna i wodna )    
 nie jest do tego potrzebna żadna folia ani goowłóknina na pianę można bezpośrednio nałożyć rurki do ogrzewania i wylewkę   , Jak przeliczyliśmy te wykonanie to tradycyjnego wykonania jest  tańsze o około 30% -:-40%  :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

A wcale ze nie  :smile:   Powiem więcej jest odwrotnie  :smile:   Dla sprecyzowania, kolega twierdzi ze tradycyjne podejście, chudziak styro itd będzie tańsze. 

Bo my tu piszemy nie o pianie pur tylko o proszku pur.

----------


## Tomek B..

Oczywiście, że można bezpośrednio na utwardzony grunt, można wszystko, nikt tego nikomu przecież nie zabroni, pod warunkiem, że będzie to piana o największej gęstości, kóra ma właściwości wodoodporne, ale kogo z nas na to stać, chyba tylko józka, który taki sposób poleca.

----------


## jozek131

> Oczywiście, że można bezpośrednio na utwardzony grunt, można wszystko, nikt tego nikomu przecież nie zabroni, pod warunkiem, że będzie to piana o największej gęstości, kóra ma właściwości wodoodporne, ale kogo z nas na to stać, chyba tylko józka, który taki sposób poleca.


Największa gęstości stosuje się pod płytę fundamentową lecz pod podłogę wystarczy piana zamknięto komorowa o gęstości około 30 kg przy grubości 10 cm jest współczynnik przenikania U =0,23 to podobny współczynnik jak 20 cm styropianu a koszt wykonania 1 m2 wynosi 110 zł , i przelicz ile kosztuje 1 m2 wylania chudzika ,izolacja ułożenie styropianu wraz z robocizną to na pewno ci wyjdzie wyższa cena . :bye:

----------


## Tomek B..

> Największa gęstości stosuje się pod płytę fundamentową lecz pod podłogę wystarczy piana zamknięto komorowa o gęstości około 30 kg przy grubości 10 cm jest współczynnik przenikania U =0,23 to podobny współczynnik jak 20 cm styropianu a koszt wykonania 1 m2 wynosi 110 zł , i przelicz ile kosztuje 1 m2 wylania chudzika ,izolacja ułożenie styropianu wraz z robocizną to na pewno ci wyjdzie wyższa cena .


józek ale izolacja przeciwwilgociowa musi być, inaczej możesz zapomnieć o takim U.

----------


## jozek131

> józek ale izolacja przeciwwilgociowa musi być, inaczej możesz zapomnieć o takim U.


A do czego ci ta izolacja , tą pianę stosuje się na dachu jako izolacja wodną i cieplną nie potrzeba jej dodatkowo izolować   :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

widziałem rozkładanie takiej piany ale jednak na chudziaka. Poza tym od pur w proszku jest droższa o 100%

----------


## Tomek B..

> A do czego ci ta izolacja , tą pianę stosuje się na dachu jako izolacja wodną i cieplną nie potrzeba jej dodatkowo izolować


Stosuje się....ponieważ ktoś tak sobie wymyślił, niemniej jednak jest to materiał przede wszystkim izolacyjny a jeśli mówimy tutaj o prawie całkowitej odporności wilgotnościowej to taką mają piany pur o największej gęstości (min. 100kg/m3). Nastawiając się na odporność wilgotnościową stosując pianki o dużej gęstości, tracimy zdecydowanie na U przegrody, ponieważ takie pianki mają gorszy współczynnik.

----------


## jozek131

> Stosuje się....ponieważ ktoś tak sobie wymyślił, niemniej jednak jest to materiał przede wszystkim izolacyjny a jeśli mówimy tutaj o prawie całkowitej odporności wilgotnościowej to taką mają piany pur o największej gęstości (min. 100kg/m3). Nastawiając się na odporność wilgotnościową stosując pianki o dużej gęstości, tracimy zdecydowanie na U przegrody, ponieważ takie pianki mają gorszy współczynnik.


Ty zapoznaj się z pianą PUR a później mów jakie ma właściwości i do czego ją się stosuje . :big lol:

----------


## jozek131

[QUOTE=jozek131;5043927]A do czego ci ta izolacja , tą pianę stosuje się na dachu jako izolacja wodną i cieplną nie potrzeba jej dodatkowo izolować   :roll eyes: [/QUOTE

Podajcie mi gdzie można kopić  tą pianę proszkową z wszystkimi certyfikatami bo ja na Opolszczyźnie jej nie znalazłem     
, lecz  nie mówim że nie jest dostępna  :big lol:

----------


## autorus

nie można jej kupić, gdyż nie ma certyfikatów. Można za to ją dostać.

----------


## Tomek B..

józek Ciebie to trzeba targać za te usiska.

----------


## autorus

Tomek B paczka poszło wiec powinna być u Ciebie jutro  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Co udało Wam się dotąd zrobić z tym proszkiem?
Są jakieś wnioski?

Teraz niedługo będę miał więcej czasu, bo rozjazdy się kończą i wyciągnę ten swój worek do testów..
Dobrze by było nie powtarzać jałowo tego samego...

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

Na razie z proszkiem wszystko jest w trakcie opracowywania. Autorus ma parę worów więc może coś już wymyślił, albo już wszystko wie tylko nie chce powiedzieć :smile: .
józek szuka tego w sklepie :smile: .

----------


## Tomek B..

> Tomek B paczka poszło wiec powinna być u Ciebie jutro


Wielkie dzięki Autorus.

----------


## dpo

ja wlasnie po odbiorze tira od pigeona :smile: 
Troszke sie zaniepokoilem bo ........... tak ze 30% workow bylo zbyt ciezkich jak na standardy. Nie mialem czasu na glebsze dociekania, ale z tego co na szybko w czasie rozladunku widzialem to w jakims stopniu musi "pic" wode. Moooze oni to skladuja w jakims silosie betonowym i akurat trafilem na partie z dna ?
W kilku worach bylo wody tyle ze az chlupalo....... 
Jak mowie nie mialem czasu sprawdzac czy proszek naciaga (raczej tak) czy to wilgoc zebrana z dna jakiegos "zbiornika przechowalni".
Poczekajmy na wynik testow Autorusa, bo ja teraz poza domem jestem i nie moge nic wniesc do tematu.
Moze jak naciaga to i latwo sie suszy ?  :wink:  mam nadzieje............

----------


## jwak

> ja wlasnie po odbiorze tira od pigeona
> Troszke sie zaniepokoilem bo ........... tak ze 30% workow bylo zbyt ciezkich jak na standardy. Nie mialem czasu na glebsze dociekania, ale z tego co na szybko w czasie rozladunku widzialem to w jakims stopniu musi "pic" wode. Moooze oni to skladuja w jakims silosie betonowym i akurat trafilem na partie z dna ?
> W kilku worach bylo wody tyle ze az chlupalo....... 
> Jak mowie nie mialem czasu sprawdzac czy proszek naciaga (raczej tak) czy to wilgoc zebrana z dna jakiegos "zbiornika przechowalni".
> Poczekajmy na wynik testow Autorusa, bo ja teraz poza domem jestem i nie moge nic wniesc do tematu.
> Moze jak naciaga to i latwo sie suszy ?  mam nadzieje............


Z tym proszkiem może być tak jak z zafoljowanym szczelnie styropianem.
Byłem w Castoramie i widziałem taki zapakowany styro- miał pełno wody pod folją.
Myślę iż było to zjawisko o którym pisał Adam M uwięzienie wilgoci zawartej w powietrzu ciepłej fabryki
i skroplenie się pod wpływem różnic temperatur ( w Castoramie styro jest składowane na zewnątrz).
Jeden z kolegów pisał o czarnym zagrzybiałym styropianie z powodu tej wilgoci.
Jeśli z tym proszkiem pijącym wodę jest tak samo- to nie ciekawie.
Co będzie kiedy zamkniesz to wylewką?
Woda nie odparuje.

----------


## dpo

Napisalem do pigeona i nie do konca wiedzial o co biega - w sensie skad tyle wody w niektorych partiach.Ale obiecal pogadac z tymi co ladowali i znalezc odpowiedz.
Pisal tez ze dosc szybko schnie i jak dzien czy 2 przed zalaniem sie rozsypie to powinno byc ok bo odparuje - on takie ocieplenie ma i narazie nie narzeka (faktem jest ze przestal sie na forum udzielac i moze nie chciec sie dzielic wiadomosciami ktore sa niezbyt pochlebne dla jego pomyslu). 
Jak pisalem narazie nie moge nic w tym robic ale moze autorus jak skonczy testowac to sprobuje tez przesuszyc te namoczone probki ? jesli dzieje sie to szybko to mysle ze nie ma sie co martwic.

----------


## autorus

Witam, wiec jeśli chodzi o moje *interesujące eksperymenta* to dziś sobie zrobię rekonesans i opiszę co widzę.

Dodatkowo kolega Adam jak i kolega Tomek.B maja próbki wiec oni też mogą rzucić na to wszystko światło.

Odnośnie tej wody w twoich workach to ja nie widzę problemu, zapewne nie widziałeś jak to jest tam składowane. A wiec napiszę. leży na powietrzu w workach. 
Wiec jeśli  w miejscu składowania zbierała się woda i ten pur w niej leżał to siłą rzeczy musi być mokry.  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie eksperymentu z proszkiem pur wyszło, że:

po ok 2 tygodniach:



-  wiaderko z wodą do którego był wsypany proszek.



Proszek pływa, unosi się na wodzie.

- Odnośnie wiaderka w którym był pur i wlewaliśmy wodę



woda dostała się do dna wiaderka.
Jednak w niektórych miejscach na różnej głębokości pur był lekko zbrylony jakby jeszcze miał w sobie wilgoć.
Jednak na samym dole wyraźnie było czuć wodę.

Wynika z tego, że prawdopodobnie woda z góry musi mieć więcej czasu aby pojawić się na samym dole.

----------


## Tomek B..

Tak doszła do mnie paczka. Na razie wiem tylko jedno, że nie jest to pumeks naturalny tylko poliuretanowy (pali się dobrze). Na razie na oko i z tego co mniej więcej wiem, jego lambda na pewno jest mniejsza od 0.21.
Dzięki za paczkę autorus.

----------


## autorus

miłych eksperymentów  :smile:

----------


## dpo

> ...... jego lambda na pewno jest mniejsza od 0.21.


mozesz jakiegos linka zapodac zebym sie doksztalcil ?
dzieki

----------


## Tomek B..

> mozesz jakiegos linka zapodac zebym sie doksztalcil ?
> dzieki


Wiem tylko, że pumeks ma mniej więcej taką lambdę, pumex robiony z naturalnego kruszywa.
Po moich wstępnych oględzinach, ten proszek to rozdrobniona twarda pianka poliuretanowa. Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia dogłębnego sprawdzenia jakie to będzie miało parametry izolacyjne.
Najbardziej istotne jest to, że pianka pur posiada zamknięte komory wypełnione CO2, granulacja tego co mamy jest dość różna, śmiem nawet twierdzić, że tam tego CO2 już nie ma, tylko powietrze, więc będzie to miało właściwości styropianu, pogorszone trochę ze względu na postać granulatu.

----------


## autorus

Wydaje mi sie to mało prawdopodobne   :smile: , Tam jest mały zakład który produkuje pumeks, kilka rodzai zapewne dla rosmanna  itd, znalazłem nawet stronę internetową tej firmy. W jednym worku była nie proszkowana część   :smile: 

Gdyby to miało własności najgorszego styro to by było lux. Pamiętajmy ze tego można dać spokojnie 1m, oraz że temperatura od gruntu nie będzie -20 w zimie, tylko stabilne oki +8

----------


## Raźny

Jak mnie pamięć nie myli... a raczej nie myli...
W ten granulat uwierzyli min.

HenoK
Orko
mpoplaw

Słowem ludzie, którzy wiedzą co w trawie piszczy. 
Dlaczego oni się zdecydowali? 
Jakie testy przeprowadzili?

Chyba mpoplaw tu na forum pisał, że tym się świetnie ociepla stropy?
Orko ma chyba między fundamentami. 
HenoK chyba tak samo.

Może mogliby się wypowiedzieć?

Mam nadzieję, że coś napiszą.

----------


## dpo

> ...
> HenoK
> Orko
> mpoplaw
> ...


Cos mi sie wydaje ze nawet jesli maja to "cos" to nie z naszego zrodelka  :smile:  ono jest relatywnie swieze  :wink: 
A tu chodzi o ten konkretny produkt.

Co do ocieplania stropu to sie raczej wstrzymam bo podobno mocno sie jara - co innego w fundamenty.
Mam nadzieje ze bedzie oki, wkoncu pigeon by sobie byle scierwa pod domem nie skladowal :smile:

----------


## autorus

pali sie swietnie ale czy gorzej od styro to nie wiem.  :smile:

----------


## Raźny

Poszperałem nieco w pamięci i mam.

Mój post nr #635 a orko #636
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...23#post4927323

tutaj Pigeon napisał, że zasilił HenoK w ten proszek. A HenoK wie co robi, dlaczego robi i po co robi. A jak robi to znaczy, że warto się wzorować. I ja też powinienem tak zrobić?

Post nr #27
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...Pigeon-a/page2

Tylko co on zrobił z tym proszkiem to nie znalazłem...


mpoplaw może sam się przyzna  :big grin: 

Zresztą co do pochodzenia. Pigeon wyraźnie pisze, że to jego produkcja. Poczytajcie.

----------


## autorus

HenoK faktycznie przytulił 1000worków i jakoś nic nie napisał  :smile:

----------


## mamut 74

mój dom będzie w pełni podpiwniczony więc ocieplenie podłogi mnie nie dotyczy, ale gdybym robił na gruncie posadzkę to między fundamenty nawiózłbym piachu zagęścił rozłożył geowłókninę ustawił pionowo butelki typu pet puste zakręcone o jednakowej wysokości, jedna przy drugiej ale tak żeby się nie gniotły, między nimi wysypałbym perlit lekko ubił, wszystko przykrył czym kto uważa,zbrojenie i zalał betonem

----------


## jwak

> mój dom będzie w pełni podpiwniczony więc ocieplenie podłogi mnie nie dotyczy, ale gdybym robił na gruncie posadzkę to między fundamenty nawiózłbym piachu zagęścił rozłożył geowłókninę ustawił pionowo butelki typu pet puste zakręcone o jednakowej wysokości, jedna przy drugiej ale tak żeby się nie gniotły, między nimi wysypałbym perlit lekko ubił, wszystko przykrył czym kto uważa,zbrojenie i zalał betonem


Chyba nie najlepszy pomysł?
1.na średniej wielkości dom np. 150m2 musiałbyś zebrać ok.18000szt jednakowych butelek (jakieś 120szt na m2)
2.wysypanie perlitu na wolnym powietrzu, raczej odpada. Wiatr rozwiałby go po okolicy, zbyt duże straty.
3.ubicie,lub zagęszczenie perlitu nie polecam (podczas zbyt długiego mieszania w betoniarce zmienia strukturę,  traci swe właściwości)
4.Grunt pod podłogą powinien być dobrze zagęszczony, w tym przypadku odpada.
5.Jak ma się poruszać po tym człowiek podczas zalewania?

----------


## autorus

teoria jest bardzo ciekawa, i może sie udać. Jednak ktoś to musi wypróbować i opisać  :smile:  Pionierzy wszystko biorą na klatę  :smile:

----------


## mamut 74

1 butelki za darmo
2 ubijasz lekko kijem od szczotki między butelkami aby się dobrze "ułożył"
3 perlit mieszasz z gipsem lub cementem i zraszasz
4 dlaczego odpada?, pod chudziaka też zagęszczasz
5 myślę że na dwóch nogach

----------


## jwak

> 1 butelki za darmo
> 2 ubijasz lekko kijem od szczotki między butelkami aby się dobrze "ułożył"
> 3 perlit mieszasz z gipsem lub cementem i zraszasz
> 4 dlaczego odpada?, pod chudziaka też zagęszczasz
> 5 myślę że na dwóch nogach


Owszem butelki za darmo, ale zbierać taką ilość jednakowych butelek i dowieźć na budowę.
Ubij tym kijem między każdą butelką.
Nie pisałeś o mieszaniu perlitu z gipsem czy cementem. 
Mieszałem perlit z gipsem i niewyobrażam sobie wykonywania tego na wolnym powietrzu.
Pod chudziaka zagęszczałem 180kg zagęszczarką płytową, na tych butelkach odpada.
Tak na marginesie czemu nie,każdy może robić jak uważa.

----------


## mamut 74

miałem na myśli zagęszczanie przed postawieniem butelek

----------


## Tomek B..

Liczę na to, że niedługo dowiemy się szczegółów dotyczących tego proszko-granulatu poliuretanowego.

----------


## adam_mk

Łapy mnie świerzbią, żeby się dobrać do tego wora, co w kącie leży i... czeka!
Puki co ubabrany jestem w maszynie prądotwórczej po same uszy.
Zrobiłem jej gruntowny remont i konserwację.
Składam to bydlę po kawałeczku (rozbiera się łatwiej).
Nie chcę, aby na rynku wiedzieli, że ją zapuściłem...
(wiecie gdzie w Sosnowcu jest rynek?!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )

Na oko i w pośpiechu - nasiąka wodą równie chętnie jak ją oddaje...
Porów zamkniętych w tym nie widzę...
Sam materiał - plastik. (poliuretan) to się grzyb czy pleśń tego nie złapie.
Te "brakujące" pory trzeba by mu "dorobić", bo mechanicznie jest chyba niezły...
Kilka pomysłów mam...
CZASU jeszcze nie bardzo mam tyle, ile potrzeba...
(pompa ciepła się już zakurzyła...)

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

Dobrze, że pamiętasz Adam i wpadłeś wrzucić jakiś swój grosz do sprawy dość pilnej i nie cierpiącej zwłoki.
P.S. Czyżbyś już się przygotowywał na tegoroczną szadź? :smile:

----------


## malux20

dziękuję za porady z tego wątku
z kilku z nich skorzystałem  .
np  zastosowałem folię 0 grubości 1,5 mm i 1mm na jedna na drugą zamiast folii 0,2 mm[tutaj nawet nie chodzi  tylko o grubość ale jej wytrzymałość]
czekam w innym wątku na odpowiedzi ale bezskutecznie.
czy przy zastosowaniu do posadzki  betonowej przy temperaturach 0do plus 4 stopnii da coś zastosowanie środków pozwalających wylewanie posadzki do -8 stopnii.
czy ewentualne przymrozki -2 będą problemy?

----------


## autorus

Jak beton z węzła  to sobie ustalisz co ci mają dosypać i będzie ok.

----------


## malux20

dziękuję

----------


## pyton79

Pewnie głupio myślę ale napiszę a co mi tam,he he.
A jak by tak, na chudziaka położyć najpierw ze 2-3 cm styro żeby zamortyzować tę chropy z chudziaka i na to dopiero folię ?Nie było by żadnych przetarć!
Tylko czy to ma sens ?

----------


## o_c

> Te "brakujące" pory trzeba by mu "dorobić", bo mechanicznie jest chyba niezły...
> Kilka pomysłów mam...
> (pompa ciepła się już zakurzyła...)
> 
> Adam M.


*Adamie* czekam z niecierpliwością, aż podzielisz się tymi pomysłami.
Tak swoją drogą To gdzie nie spoglądnę to Ciebie widzę (akurat na elektrodę patrzałem...)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Na forum pirotechnicznym też bywałem...
Na chemicznym...
Nie wszystkie problemy da się akurat na tym forum rozwalić!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## artur11

Przeczytałem w końcu cały wątek, kiedyś muszę w piwnicy dokończyć pracownię, na razie mam chudziaka i czeka. Wątek b. interesujący. Jakiś czas temu miałem okazję ściągać płyty styropianowe z ocieplenia betonowego stropu na strychu około 30cm w 3 warstwach, na zakładkę i wszystkie płyty uszczelnione pianką. Między płytami styropianu i była stojąca woda i było jej całkiem sporo, tak że obie płyty; górna i dolna były mokre i po przechyleniu płyty woda się zlała. Sam styropian po przetarciu szmatką był suchy i lekki. Styropian nie był niczym przykryty.  Z tego co wiem to styropian został położony po 2 latach od wylania stropu. Więc ta wilgoć wlazła tam jakoś przenikając styropian. 
Poglądy i opinie o wodzie w styropianie potwierdzam - sam widziałem. Zresztą nie tylko ja byłem zdziwiony....

----------


## Raźny

Ja mam taką sytuację, że od gruntu nośnego do poziomu zero mam około 2,2m. I ten sproszkowany PUR to dla mnie zauważalna oszczędność złotówek. Jednocześnie piszecie, przynajmniej ja tak wnioskuję, że raczej pływa na powierzchni ten proszek. I nie jest wilgotny w całym przekroju próbek. Jednocześnie HenoK bodajże w okolicach 13-15 strony. Zapodał taki pomysł aby zrobić studzienkę z której można by się cyklicznie pozbywać tej wody. Tyle, że na środku salony to raczej czegoś takiego sobie nikt nie zrobi. Dlatego. Skoro ten PUR pływa na powierzchni. To może lepiej zastosować coś takiego?

Link pochodzi z wątku o opadającej podłodze od * langerob25*

http://desnor.home.xs4all.nl/bouwtec...dd.vloeren.htm

Niestety Adam oliwi swój park maszynowy. A tu do wiosny coraz bliżej. A na testy coraz mniej czasu. A my tu co?  :bash:   :bash:   :bash:  Adamie wiesz...  :big grin:

----------


## marchew

> Przeczytałem w końcu cały wątek, kiedyś muszę w piwnicy dokończyć pracownię, na razie mam chudziaka i czeka. Wątek b. interesujący. Jakiś czas temu miałem okazję ściągać płyty styropianowe z ocieplenia betonowego stropu na strychu około 30cm w 3 warstwach, na zakładkę i wszystkie płyty uszczelnione pianką. Między płytami styropianu i była stojąca woda i było jej całkiem sporo, tak że obie płyty; górna i dolna były mokre i po przechyleniu płyty woda się zlała. Sam styropian po przetarciu szmatką był suchy i lekki. Styropian nie był niczym przykryty.  Z tego co wiem to styropian został położony po 2 latach od wylania stropu. Więc ta wilgoć wlazła tam jakoś przenikając styropian. 
> Poglądy i opinie o wodzie w styropianie potwierdzam - sam widziałem. Zresztą nie tylko ja byłem zdziwiony....


*artur11* proszę napisz więcej jak to wyglądało: na parterze pod stropem było grzane i działająca wentylacja? nad stropem była wentylacja? grzane?... żeby mieć całkowitą jasność i pewność problemu

----------


## Raźny

I po raz kolejny przekonuję się, że Adam ma rację. Co więcej! Inni musieli robić badania i czekać na wyniki. 

Adamie powiedz szczerze... Ty to wiedziałeś z praktyki? Czy zanim tknąłeś tego problemu tymi ręcami...   :big grin:  O tej wodzie w styropianie i wszędzie wokół  :wiggle: 

http://www.protan.pl/rooftechnology/...hplaskich.aspx

----------


## adam_mk

Ja fizyk jestem...
Do tego - nauczyciel....
(to jedno z moich licznych wcieleń)
Dla mnie to było... oczywiste...
Także - wiedziałem GDZIE i JAK poszukać potwierdzenia w praktyce tego, co WIEM.
A że co rok widuję po wielokroć w różnych kombinacjach takie konstrukcje to...

Tyle, że czasem jak co napiszę - to mało kto rozumie, bo jakbym szyfrem gadał...
A tak się staram, żeby kawę na ławę!

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

A ja mam pytanie a co z garażem. Też może tam być perlio-gips czy perlito-beton?

Justyna

----------


## Tomek B..

> A ja mam pytanie a co z garażem. Też może tam być perlio-gips czy perlito-beton?
> 
> Justyna


Takowy temat poruszany był na forum już wielokrotnie. Jeśli garaż ogrzewany to tylko naturalnie od gruntu, więc bez izolacji poziomej.

----------


## Justyna P

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Prosiłabym a jakieś przekierowania do tych tematów bo nie mogłam znaleźć, a chętnie sobie doczytam. (muszę mieć argumenty żeby przekonać męża). Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## qkasurf

Witam koleżanki i kolegów!
Specjalnie by wziąć udział w dyskusji i podpytać mądrzejszych postanowiłem zarejestrować się na forum. Zainteresował mnie bardzo temat izolacji podłogi na gruncie i zastosowanie perlitu według rozwiązania Adama. Już wiem, że na pewno postawię na ten materiał i sposób przygotowania. Wliczam w to czas i siły, które osobiście włożę w wykonanie. Cieszę się że otworzyły mi się oczy i pozwoliliście mi zrozumieć istotę przemian zachodzących w podłodze i sens szczególnego zwrócenia uwagi na to na czym będę stąpał i co będzie izolowało moją podłogówkę. 
Od słów do czynów:
- planuję wykonać izolacje perlito- gips 17cm na chudziaku 10cm, którego poziom występuje 10cm ponad poziom ukształtowania terenu.
Pod chudziakiem mam zasyp 1m żwiru. Działka występuje w otoczeniu gleby gliniastej, więc stąd 'wyciągnięcie' podłogi ponad grunt.
Wszystko fajnie, zdecydowanie podjąłem decyzję by zakasać rękawy i wykonać samemu wskazaną izolację.
Zamówiłem 1m3 do wytestowania i czekam na paczkę.
Zastanawiam się również na wykorzystaniem perlitu jako:
- 6cm zasypkę w ścianach zew.- strefa wewnątrz między płytą osb a płytą gk. W tej przestrzeni będą wykonane wszystkie instalacje więc będzie to dla mnie strefa do dodatkowego wykorzystania (pomiędzy rusztem do płyt gk). Przy zamykaniu tej strefy zamierzam wdmuchać EP180,
- 4 cm zasypkę stropową bezpośredni na wełnie 200mm. Wełna między belkami stropowymi podparta kontrłatami od strony pomieszczeń. 
- zasypkę jako izolację akustyczną w ścianach wew oraz działowych ( 10cm i 16cm grubość ścianek).

Dla jasności, buduję dom w technologi szkieletu drewnianego i zamiar wykorzystania perlitu w tych miejscach wydaje się być dla mnie uzasadniony, jako także alternatywa dla wełny (koszty podobne). A jak już zamawiam 25m3 to mogę zamówić też 50m3..
Co myślicie?
Adamie, głównie do ciebie kieruję prośbę o komentarz z racji Twoich doświadczeń.
Dzięki!!!

----------


## qkasurf

mam nadzieję że bańka nie pękła, bo temat jest dla mnie na topie i zacieram rączki na myśl o wskazówkach..

----------


## adam_mk

Mam problemik z tym forum.
Chyba mnie nie lubią, czy cuś?

Nie mogę się jakoś skontaktować z adminem aby pomógł zmienić emilka, na którego wieści przychodzą, że ktoś coś tu odkrył czy zauważył.
Mój stary emilek padł a nowego zapodać skrypt nie pozwala...

Jakby mi jaki temat zaginął na dłużej to puknijcie i dajcie linka na ten , co mam pod wypowiedzią.
Jest aktualny i działa.
Teraz po tematach łażę "na czuja"

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

qkasurf
Doczytam i powiem co mi się wymyśli.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Generalnie - pomysł masz dobry!
Trzeba jednak pamiętać o kilku drobnych sprawach.

Perlit to powietrze w absolutnym bezruchu zamknięte w banieczkach szkła wulkanicznego.
Teoretycznie - najlepsza termoizolacja w przyrodzie.
Ale...
Te banieczki, jak się je luźno nasypie, to tworzą jakby przestrzenną siateczkę, która może być przewiewana tak, jak wata!
A to już mało pięknie wróży.
Trzeba by te banieczki jakoś posklejać ze sobą i zminimalizować te wolne przestrzenie pomiędzy nimi!
Zrobiłbym strop tak:
(patrząc od strony wnętrz)
Sufit.
Jakaś folia szczelna (i dla powietrza i dla wody).
Potem ta wata, jeżeli już tak musisz...
Na watę gruba folia szczelnie posklejana taśmą obustronnie klejącą.
Na to na jakich małych podkładkach (listewkach) rzuciłbym zbrojenie z marketu. 
Jakie zdobędziesz 5 x 5 lub 10 x 10.
Gęściejsze lepsze.
Zalałbym to perlitobetonem robionym tak "strong" (nieco więcej cementu, jak zwykle).
Perlit przygotowałbym tak, aby na worek EP150/180 dawać worek F100 (ten bardzo drobniutki).
Perlitobetonu starczy tam z 5cm lub nieco więcej.
MOŻNA do niego dodać szkło wodne, to powstanie warstwa nienasiąkliwa dla wody.
Alternatywnie - pomalować związaną warstwę jaką farbą kauczukową...
Czegoby pod dachówki nie nawiało - krzywdy nie zrobi.

Zasypka w ścianach dobra rzecz, ale "siądzie" po jakimś czasie i licz się z koniecznością jej "dosypania".
Wszelkie dziury w ścianie mogą oznaczać, że zrobi się jak w młynie, jak się sypki perlit w dziurę wepcha...

Adam M.

----------


## qkasurf

no tak, grawitacja z niezwiązanym, a tym bardziej nieubitym perlitem zrobi swoje.. Ale myślę, że można byłoby ostatnie np. 30cm przed stropem, uzupełnić wełną z naddatkiem. Nie wiem tylko czy przejęła by skutecznie strefę oddaną przez perlit, rozprężając się i ją uzupełniając..- sorry, może to brednie, ale ujmuję to w taki sposób, jaki sobie wyobrażam.
O ile mógłbym przewidzieć uzupełnienie reszty izolacji wełną, tak nie pomyślałem o izolacji przeciwwilgociowej. Mimo wszystko umieszczę ją bezpośrednio za gk (pomiędzy gk a rusztem). Wdmuchanie perlitu w takim przypadku chyba nie jest możliwe.
Ze stropem też nie kolorowo i chyba zostanie mi się przy wełnie, bo coś nie czuję zalewania stropu perlitobetonem. Poza tym, ponad stropem będzie przestrzeń zwana 'nieocieploną składownią' obita osb.
Ale cały czas jeszcze myślę...
Dzięki za cenne uwagi. Jak na coś jeszcze wpadniesz, będę wdzięczny jak się podzielisz swoimi przemyśleniami.

Ł.

----------


## adam_mk

Zrób Ty sobie jaką "deskę" z perlitobetonu!
Jak zwiąże i wyschnie - podnieś!
Wełna mineralna (BAZALTOWA A NIE SZKLANA!!!) bywa cięższa! A jest WATĄ!
To beton lekki. W wodzie pływa jak korek a lepiej jak drewno!

Coś mi się widzi, ze dotąd tylko "oczyma duszy" to oglądałeś!
Powiem Ci tak, jak jedna teściowa, po ślubie, pewnej już - nie panience: NIE BÓJ SIĘ! WEŹ W RĘKĘ!
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

Odstawiając perlit na bok, przypomnę o proszku poliuretanowym, zrobiłem takie mini testy z uwagi na mini ilość materiału do samodzielnych badań buhah.
No więc wszystko wychodzi bardzo pozytywnie, materiał jest super....

----------


## adam_mk

Na razie nie bardzo mam warunki (temperaturowe) na robienie testów.
Surowiec obiecujący...

Adam M.

----------


## michal_mlody

Tomek B..
Daj no namiary na ten proszek, gdzieś to widziałem ale nie kojarzę gdzie :smile: 

Adamie mróz wkradł się do wielkiego pieca kaflowego?

----------


## Raźny

Poszukaj o proszku od Pigeona czyli sproszkowanym poliuretanie.

"...Ja mam obsypane fundamenty proszkiem poliuretanowym o grubości 50cm. A fundamenty mam lane w gruncie więc ciut wyboiste. Zero izolacji przeciwwodnej jedynie pozioma. Zero podciągania wilgoci. Proszek suchutki i nie opada, wręcz niweluje naciski gruntu na elewację bo jest sprężysty..." Napisał Orko w jednym z tematów.

Mpoplaw natomiast, bodajże miał do czynienia z remontem dachu i po usypaniu na wspomnianym stropie tego granulatu właściciel nieruchomości znacząco zaczął oszczędzać na opale. Tak kojarzę, że napisał.

----------


## Tomek B..

michal_mlody vel piękny Marianie odpowiedź już masz, zwróć się do Pigeona, jak zamówisz to trochę poczekasz bo kolejka jest.

----------


## adam_mk

Ano tak.
Kaflak wymrożony tak, że chyba do lipca będzie tajał...
 :Lol: 
Listę koniecznych do zrobienia robót przed następną zimą mam długą.

Adam M.

----------


## Raźny

*Tomek B..*

Na czym polegały te mini testy? Skoro takie pozytywne tezy głosisz  :big grin: 

A może *Adamie* podpowiedz jakie testy powinniśmy wykonać aby stwierdzić jak duża jest przydatność tego materiału dla nas?

Bo nie za bardzo wiem jaka metodologia badań powinna być. 

Z wielu niezależnych źródeł piszą, że kapilarnie wody nie podciąga, jest sprężysty ale jak stwierdziłeś porów zamkniętych to Ty tam nie widzisz... A z drugiej strony piszą, że po zastosowaniu... cieplej!!!

----------


## Tomek B..

> *Tomek B..*
> 
> Na czym polegały te mini testy? Skoro takie pozytywne tezy głosisz 
> 
> A może *Adamie* podpowiedz jakie testy powinniśmy wykonać aby stwierdzić jak duża jest przydatność tego materiału dla nas?
> 
> Bo nie za bardzo wiem jaka metodologia badań powinna być. 
> 
> Z wielu niezależnych źródeł piszą, że kapilarnie wody nie podciąga, jest sprężysty ale jak stwierdziłeś porów zamkniętych to Ty tam nie widzisz... A z drugiej strony piszą, że po zastosowaniu... cieplej!!!


Jeśli do ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie to przy tym granulacie idealna będzie także izolacja przeciwwilgociowa. A testy robiłem....wsadzałem, kable rozciągałem, podgrzewałem, nawet lodówka się przydała. Napiszę coś więcej jak będę miał więcej materiału. Dwa tiry powinny wystarczyć.

----------


## adam_mk

Pora do testów tego proszku nie najlepsza...
Kury przestały się nieść!!!
(wiem, jestem normalny - inaczej!)
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Raźny

Niemcy jakiś czas temu chcąc rozpropagować idee termoizolacji zrobili taki mały " szoł " w wielu miastach Niemiec. 

Polegało to na tym, że latem (lipiec, sierpień)  w centrum rynku danego miasta stawiano sobie gabarytowo skrzynię. W środku skrzyni była porządnie zmrożona bryła lodu. Otulona szczelnie grubą kołderką wełny i styropianu. 

Zrobili konkurs dla mieszkańców. Ile czasu potrzeba na rozmrożenie tej bryły lodu stojącej w upale w tej skrzyni. Po chyba tych dwóch miesiącach otwierano komisyjnie skrzynię na rynku i patrzono ile zostało z tej bryły. Ten kto z mieszkańców był najbliżej coś wygrywał. 

I tak sobie teraz myślę gdyby zrobić dwie identyczne próbki. Dwie identyczne kostki lodu włożyć do dwóch skrzynek. Obsypać jedną granulatem styropianu albo wełną o określonym współczynniki U. Lub grubości.
Druga kostkę zasypać proszkiem Pigeona też o takiej samej grubości.

I postawić np. w wannie w łazience gdzie jest np. + 20*C.

I załóżmy po 24hsprawdzić ile się lodu stopiło w jednej skrzynce a ile w drugiej.

W ten sposób można by się dowiedzieć czy proszek Pigeona też i na ile termo izoluje w porównaniu do innych.

Co Wy na to?

Niestety mam dosyć daleko do próbek. A Pigeon wysyła tylko cały TIR.

Jak ktoś ma już proszek to może by zrobił jakieś małe próbki???

Lodu za oknem dostatek, także jakieś małe kostki można wystrugać. Włożyć  do worka foliowego albo obwiązać streczem czy coś... Wełna - gdzieś ktoś zawsze w okolicy robi poddasze, lub jakiś styropian.

Może ktoś się skusi?

PS. *Adamie*  Moje pierwsze skojarzenie. Kura, zimno, trzeba się rozgrzać, czyli trzeba pobiegać za kurą, złapać kurę, upiec, zjeść kurę. Zostawić puch  :big grin:  I termo izolować  :big grin: 

Bo przecież barbarzyństwem było by zostawić kurę w taki mróz bez pierza  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

"kuratorium powinno poddac cie badaniom psychiatrycznym. "

Nie ma takiej konieczności!
 :Lol: 
Mam taki glejt. 
Aby zostać "zawodowo uczciwym" musiałem przejść komplet badań.
Psychologicznych, psychiatrycznych, psychotechnicznych...
Mam pierwszą wydaną w tym kraju licencję pracownika zabezpieczenia technicznego mienia.
 :Lol: 
Słowa "ponadprzeciętny", "wybitnie spostrzegawczy" i podobne padają tam gęsto... (w opisie tego badania).

Tylko....
Jak się sporządza profil osobowości to stosuje się standaryzowane testy.
Takie książeczki z obrazkami, liczbami, pytaniami...
Jest zakres standard, wyższy, super-trudny i specjalny.
KOMPLET rozwiązałem w 1/3 dysponowanego czasu.
Wtedy badający mnie spadł ze stołka.....
 :Lol: 

(nie wiedział, sierotka Boża, że bardzo lubiłem zabawę w te testy od czasu studiów)
 :Lol: 
Ten problem mamy więc "z głowy"  :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Adamie Moje pierwsze skojarzenie. Kura, zimno, trzeba się rozgrzać, czyli trzeba pobiegać za kurą, złapać kurę, upiec, zjeść kurę. Zostawić puch I termo izolować

Bo przecież barbarzyństwem było by zostawić kurę w taki mróz bez pierza "

Przecież piszę wyraźnie: "Kury przestały się nieść!!!"
Kury znoszą jajka.
A jajek teraz mało i drogie.

Bierzemy próbkę tego Pigeonowego cudu.
Bierzemy trochę wody.
Bierzemy trochę cementu.
Bierzemy, jak mamy, jakie jajko (kurze jajko!).

Znajdujemy jakie wiaderko z Casto za 5zł.
Znajdujemy jaką wiertarkę i mieszadło.
Lejemy do wiadra trochę wody.
Dosypujemy trochę cementu.
Mieszadłem robimy mleczko cementowe.
Wbijamy jajko lub dwa.
Mieszamy dokładnie, tak, żeby zaczęła się robić piana.
Zwilżamy proszek i wsypujemy go do wiaderka.
Mieszadłem pracujemy tak, aby zrobiła się solidnie spieniona masa, raczej gęstawa.
Odstawiamy to "danie" do związania.

Za jakie trzy dni możemy se po tym poskakać, walnąć młotkiem itp.
Jako USZCZELNIENIE tych stropów w bieda-domkach krytych watą może być dobre!

Zróbcie który ten test, bo ja chwilowo jestem ugrzebany w czym innym...

Adam M.
Wstawcie jaka fotkę...

----------


## gr8

witam wszystkich,
Wiosna ruszam z budowa mojego domku i bardzo zaciekawil mnie ten watek. Poczatkowo bylem zdecydowany zasotsowac tradycyjny sposob hydro i termoizolacji, czyli: podsypka, chudziak, hydroizolacja (polimerowo-bitumiczna, bezrozpuszczalnikowa), XPS, folia i na to 7cm betonu.
Po przeczytaniu powyzszych dyskusji mam kilka watpliwosci i moze pomoglibyscie mi je rozwiac?

Teza:
W warstwie termoizolacyjnej podlogi na gruncie wykonanej z czegokolwiek gromadzi sie wilgoc ktora pogarsza parametry termoizolacji.

Hipoteza:
Wilgoc dostaje sie tam droga dyfuzji pary wodnej. Jest to dla mnie jedyna wytlumaczlna droga jesli wykluczymy podciaganie od gruntu. 

Nalezy zastosowac odpowiedni material termoizolacyjny aby zapobiec skutkom tej wilgoci:

Perlit z gipsem:
podobno rozwiazuje problem - absorbuje (wiaze) wilgoc. Co sie stanie jak juz jego zdolnosci absorbcyjne sie nasyca i nie bedzie juz w stanie nic zwiazac? Kiedy to nastapi? Moze nigdy bo zima bedzie sie wysuszal?

XPS:
Drogi. Policzylem na szybko i wychodzi jednak porownywalnie do perlitogipsu. Tego ostatniego nalezy bowiem dac co najmniej 2x tyle aby zachowac to samo U przegrody.

Jaki jest sens stosowania perlitogipsu jesli kosztuje porownywalnie do XPS, ktoremu ta wilgoc nie przeszkadza?

----------


## ekmir

Czy Ktoś z Forumowiczów stosował do podłogówki płyty styropianowa pokryte warstwą foli polistyrenowej z wypustami do montażu rur ogrzewania podłogowego?

http://www.purmo.com/pl/produkty/ogr...ane-techniczne

http://www.knauf-industries.com/site...200%2031_0.pdf

http://www.styroven.pl/ogrzewanieDUO.htm

http://www.sgiheating.pl/pl/oferta.html
(płyta do ogrzewania podłogowego ze styropianu EPS 100 oraz folii polistyrenowej)

----------


## Raźny

> bawiłem się tym z Pigeonem 3 lata temu, i tak nam wyszło
> 
> PS ja mówię tutaj o proszku poliuretanowym od Pigeona, to jest rozdrobniony materiał z twardej pianki _pumeksowej_, w żadnym razie nie jest to pianka PUR czy PIR
> poniżej masz linka do mojej najnowszej zabawy z tym materiałem
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4941639


Masz kontakt z właścicielem tej kostki? Jak bardzo odczuł zmniejszenie zużycia gazu po remoncie? I po obecnej zimie?

Jak bardzo ten granulat jest sprężysty? 
Mam w planach zasypać nim fundamenty wewnątrz (82,6m2) gdzie grubość tej warstwy to będzie blisko 2m, pomiędzy fundamentami i grubość 1,5m, szerokość 0,5m na zewnątrz fundamentów.
Ściany działowe mam z cegły silikatowej 0,12m

Na gruncie nośnym, od razu prosto na piach, warstwami po 20cm będę zagęszczał. Aż dojadę pod poziom zero. 
Pigeon doradza 5cm żwiru na granulat. Na jesieni zrobił tak pod nowa halą i ponoć lepiej się zagęszczało. I teraz.


Tak się zastanawiam co tu zrobić żeby mi podłoga nie sprężynowała przy warstwie granulatu bliskiej 2m. Żeby się podłoga nie zapadała

Chudziak 10cm ale z betonu B-15 zbrojonego siatką przy czym, siatkę wyłożyć, zakotwić na powierzchni ścian  fundamentowych. Na tej siatce przykrytej warstwą wyrównującą będą stały 24cm ściany nośne z cegły silikatowej.
dalej:

hydroizolacja z grubej folii albo papy
styropian 5cm,
wylewka z wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym 5cm,
płytki.

Czy wyłożenie siatki zbrojącej chudziaka B15, na powierzchnię fundamentów to będzie błąd?

----------


## krolikos

Przeczytałem cały wątek, raczej ze zrozumieniem, mam nadzieję, choć pewnie i tak ktoś to podda pod wątpliwość, cóż ...
Stan obecny mojego domu to, surowy zamknięty, na posadzce chudziak 10cm, fundament od ściany oddzielony 2xfolia, na ocieplenie posadzki zostawione 24cm, woda gruntowa poniżej 1m, pod chudziakiem piasek występujący naturalnie (dość głęboko)
Nasunęła mi się taka koncepcja,
Skoro, w tradycyjnej technologii,  punkt rosy występuje pomiędzy styropianem a izolacją przeciwwilgociową i wówczas wykrapla się woda to może dać warstwy w taki sposób:

-chudziak
-styropian 2-3cm
-folia - jakaś gruba do izolacji w kawałku pokrywającym pomieszczenie, klejona szczelnie, jeśli to możliwe
-styropian do ocieplenia
-folia budowlana - w kawałku pokrywającym pomieszczenie, klejona szczelnie, jeśli to możliwe
-rurki ogrzewania kładzione na listwach tak aby nie dziurawić folii
-wylewka

wówczas punkt rosy wystąpi pod izolacją (pomiędzy 2-3cm styro a chudziakiem) i woda nie przeniknie do ocieplenia bo będzie izolacja
folia nie zostanie podziurawiona podczas chodzenia bo będzie na miękkim styropianie 
od góry nie nastąpi dyfuzja bo folia nie będzie dziurawiona spinkami 

oczywiście wszystko robione "tymi ręcami" tak dokładnie jak się tylko da

Proszę o krytykę  :smile:

----------


## Luving

a czy to ma znaczenie od rodzaju podłoża? dodam, że mam bardzo ciężkie i gliniaste, wilgotne podłoże...

----------


## jwak

> Przeczytałem cały wątek, raczej ze zrozumieniem, mam nadzieję, choć pewnie i tak ktoś to podda pod wątpliwość, cóż ...
> Stan obecny mojego domu to, surowy zamknięty, na posadzce chudziak 10cm, fundament od ściany oddzielony 2xfolia, na ocieplenie posadzki zostawione 24cm, woda gruntowa poniżej 1m, pod chudziakiem piasek występujący naturalnie (dość głęboko)
> Nasunęła mi się taka koncepcja,
> Skoro, w tradycyjnej technologii,  punkt rosy występuje pomiędzy styropianem a izolacją przeciwwilgociową i wówczas wykrapla się woda to może dać warstwy w taki sposób:
> 
> -chudziak
> -styropian 2-3cm
> -folia - jakaś gruba do izolacji w kawałku pokrywającym pomieszczenie, klejona szczelnie, jeśli to możliwe
> -styropian do ocieplenia
> ...


Witam

Czy znajdziesz folię w kawałku np.40m2 na pomieszczenie?
Jak chcesz szczelne połaczyć folię? Taśma odpada wilgoć przeniknie.
Rurki kładzione na listwach trzeba je powyginać i układać- podziurawisz folie, podczas chodzenia styro się ugina.
Musisz uwzględnić jeszcze instalacje wodne, najlepiej kładzione w warstwie ocieplenia.
Ekipy od wylewek z miksokreta nie będą lewitowały nad tą konstrukcją z szalejącym wężem.
Piszesz że zostawiłeś 24cm na ocieplenie.
Ile planujesz cm wylewki?
Ja mam 23cm od chudziaka do poziomu wylewki, w tym wszystkie instalacje mieszanego ogrzewania (grzejniki i podłogówka)
oraz wodę.
na samym spodzie istalacja centralnego odkurzacza.
Wszystko zasypane perlitem z gipsem, odpada wycinanie styropianu.


Pozdrawiam 
JWAK

----------


## qkasurf

Byłem osobiście w Bełchatowie u producenta perlitu, widziałem produkcję, odebrałem swoje ep180 na testy i czekam tylko do weekendu i aż zmontują mi miejsce do pracy (ściany i dach).Szczerze to inaczej sobie wyobrażałem perlit. Była mowa o szkle i zamkniętym powietrzu, a widzę drobny granulat, coś miałkiego nieregularnego i szarego  :smile:  Tak tytułem wstępu, zrobiłem 1 test i stanąłem na worku 125l (na szerokości), odziwo wcale nie 'ugiął' się pod moim ciężarem (90kg).. to już jest dobrze, stwierdziłem.
Swoją drogą, czy oceniał ktokolwiek perlit z różnych źródeł i czy istnieje pojęcie 'jakości' perlitu, co przekłada się na jego lepsze bądź gorsze parametry techniczne?
Jest przynajmiej spora różnica cenowa pomiędzy poszczególnymi dostawcami, których z imienia nie będę wymianiał i zastanawiam się czy ma ona jakiekolwiek przełożenie (oceniając perlit sam w sobie z tych źrodeł).
Dzięki z góry za odp.

Łukasz

----------


## krolikos

> Czy znajdziesz folię w kawałku np.40m2 na pomieszczenie?


Nie ma problemu, są o wymiarach 6m x 12m = 72m^2 




> Jak chcesz szczelne połaczyć folię? Taśma odpada wilgoć przeniknie.


Jak to wilgoć przeniknie, nawet przez taką w której producent deklaruje że jest wodo/paroszczelna ?




> Rurki kładzione na listwach trzeba je powyginać i układać- podziurawisz folie, podczas chodzenia styro się ugina.


Hmm a jak będę chodził na bosaka to tez się podziurawi, chyba że tymi listwami jakoś zahaczę 




> Musisz uwzględnić jeszcze instalacje wodne, najlepiej kładzione w warstwie ocieplenia.


Projekt dobierałem również pod względem prostoty instalacji, łazienki mam jedna pod drugą a obok kuchnia, całość CO podłogówka, więc na dole oprócz 1m rury kanalizacyjnej położonej w narożniku i 3m prostej rury od odkurzacza nie mam żadnych innych rurek




> Ekipy od wylewek z miksokreta nie będą lewitowały nad tą konstrukcją z szalejącym wężem.


Tak tu może być problem ale to tez zależy kto to robi, można zamówić dobrą polecaną ekipę i może się postarają




> Piszesz że zostawiłeś 24cm na ocieplenie.
> Ile planujesz cm wylewki?


Na ocieplenie + wylewkę mam do dyspozycji 31cm (nie mierzone jeszcze przez posadzkarzy), jeśli dam 24cm ocieplenia to zostanie 7cm na wylewkę




> Ja mam 23cm od chudziaka do poziomu wylewki, w tym wszystkie instalacje mieszanego ogrzewania (grzejniki i podłogówka)
> oraz wodę.
> na samym spodzie istalacja centralnego odkurzacza.
> Wszystko zasypane perlitem z gipsem, odpada wycinanie styropianu.


Niby dobre rozwiązanie ten perlit ale dla początkujących kłopotliwe i czasochłonne,
Zasypywałem perlitem pierwsza warstwę ścian i z 3 worki mi jeszcze zostały więc mógłbym sobie potestować jak to wychodzi
U mnie dochodzi problem z czasem bo musze dużo zrobić sam, a urlop przecież ma ograniczenia,
Dlatego dla mnie dodatkowa zaleta styropianu to brak przestoju technologicznego,

Pzdr

----------


## jwak

> Nie ma problemu, są o wymiarach 6m x 12m = 72m^2 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak to wilgoć przeniknie, nawet przez taką w której producent deklaruje że jest wodo/paroszczelna ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm a jak będę chodził na bosaka to tez się podziurawi, chyba że tymi listwami jakoś zahaczę 
> ...


Przez nową folię wilgoć nie przeniknie, ale kładziesz ją na chropowatym chudziaku i chodząc po niej podziurawisz ją.

Będziesz rozkładał rurki na boska i uważał na folię ok. ale ekipa od wylewek już nie.

Ja mam dom parterowy.Ekipa była polecana i sprawdzona.
Wąż od miksokreta jest długi nie da się go utrzymać w powietrzu rozłożonego przez kilka pomieszczeń.

Perlit z gipsem raczej będziesz musiał zrobić sam.

Ja nie znalazłem ekipy która chciała zrobić taką robotę.
Fakt ja robiłem wylewki kilka tygodni po perlicie, dało się spokojnie chodzić.

Jeśli chcesz dobrze wymieszać perlit, zajmie Ci to dużo czasu.
Styro będzie szybciej.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## krolikos

> Przez nową folię wilgoć nie przeniknie, ale kładziesz ją na chropowatym chudziaku i chodząc po niej podziurawisz ją.
> 
> Będziesz rozkładał rurki na boska i uważał na folię ok. ale ekipa od wylewek już nie.
> 
> Ja mam dom parterowy.Ekipa była polecana i sprawdzona.
> Wąż od miksokreta jest długi nie da się go utrzymać w powietrzu rozłożonego przez kilka pomieszczeń.
> 
> Perlit z gipsem raczej będziesz musiał zrobić sam.
> 
> ...


Trochę nieuważnie czytałeś, pomiędzy chudziakiem a folią dam 3cm styropianu który będzie miał wpływ na dwie rzeczy:
- wilgoć wykropli się pomiędzy styro a chudziakiem, czyli jeszcze pod izolacją 
- folia leżąca na miękkim styro nie podziurawi się od chodzenia

Na listwach jest mało wygodnie robić a do tego są drogie,
Tak kombinuję że może można by zrobić na opak  :smile: 
czyli:

- styro
- rurki od ogrzewania
- folia - bezbarwna aby posadzkarze rurek nie podeptali

Co Wy na to, jakieś zagrożenia by z tego wynikały?

Co do perlitu, to czas ma dla mnie duże znaczenie i nie mogę na posadzkę poświęcić więcej niż 1 tydzień

Pzdr

----------


## jwak

[QUOTE=krolikos;5243125]Trochę nieuważnie czytałeś, pomiędzy chudziakiem a folią dam 3cm styropianu który będzie miał wpływ na dwie rzeczy:
- wilgoć wykropli się pomiędzy styro a chudziakiem, czyli jeszcze pod izolacją 
- folia leżąca na miękkim styro nie podziurawi się od chodzenia

Na listwach jest mało wygodnie robić a do tego są drogie,
Tak kombinuję że może można by zrobić na opak  :smile: 
czyli:

- styro
- rurki od ogrzewania
- folia - bezbarwna aby posadzkarze rurek nie podeptali

Co Wy na to, jakieś zagrożenia by z tego wynikały?

Czyli spisujesz 3cm ocieplenia na straty. 
Chcesz aby pochłonęła go wilgoć i dopiero robisz izolację.

Następnie styro,rurki od ogrzewania  które trzeba przymocować np.klipsami.
To wszystko planujesz przykryć folią i na to wylewka?
Beton nie otuli dokładnie rurek.
Chyba że źle zrozumiałem

A może zamiast foli na chudziaku zrób papę termozgrzewalną np. ICOPAL S24V60SBS SZYBKI PROFIL
Podobno nie wchodzi w reakcję ze styro
Ja taką kładłem ale pod perlit.

Pozdro

----------


## krolikos

> Czyli spisujesz 3cm ocieplenia na straty. 
> Chcesz aby pochłonęła go wilgoć i dopiero robisz izolację.
> 
> Następnie styro,rurki od ogrzewania  które trzeba przymocować np.klipsami.
> To wszystko planujesz przykryć folią i na to wylewka?
> Beton nie otuli dokładnie rurek.
> Chyba że źle zrozumiałem
> 
> A może zamiast foli na chudziaku zrób papę termozgrzewalną np. ICOPAL S24V60SBS SZYBKI PROFIL
> ...


Nie do końca na straty, bo pod styro nie będzie izolacji więc wilgoć, mam nadzieję, ujdzie do gruntu bo pod chudziakiem mam suchutko,




> Beton nie otuli dokładnie rurek.Pozdro


Tak i tu może być problem




> A może zamiast foli na chudziaku zrób papę termozgrzewalną np. ICOPAL S24V60SBS SZYBKI PROFIL


Położenie papy zajmuje dużo czasu, a poza tym nie można jej dać na styro  :smile: , a więc pozostaje perlit na papę, a ja nie chcę perlitu i koło się zamyka  :smile: 

Pzdr

----------


## Laki_88

Ja podjołem się położenia papy i perlito-gipsu. Mysle, że to jedno z lepszych wyjść.

Wszystko robie sam z pomocą dziadka  :big grin:  i idzie w miarę... papę kładłem zupełnie sam i też dało radę. próbowałem nawet znaleźć jakąś solidniejszą firmę, ale nikt poważny w moim rejonie nie chciał się tego podjąć (Podkarpacie).

Teraz mam takie pytanko. Czy uzasadnione będzie położyć na wierzch  folię??  Czy lać  bezpośrednio wylewkę? 

ps. Oczywiście w miejscach gdzie będzie podłogówka, czyli wszędzie prócz sypalni, poziom jest niższy i na wierzch idzie ten styro do podłogówki.

----------


## jwak

> Ja podjołem się położenia papy i perlito-gipsu. Mysle, że to jedno z lepszych wyjść.
> 
> Wszystko robie sam z pomocą dziadka  i idzie w miarę... papę kładłem zupełnie sam i też dało radę. próbowałem nawet znaleźć jakąś solidniejszą firmę, ale nikt poważny w moim rejonie nie chciał się tego podjąć (Podkarpacie).
> 
> Teraz mam takie pytanko. Czy uzasadnione będzie położyć na wierzch  folię??  Czy lać  bezpośrednio wylewkę? 
> 
> ps. Oczywiście w miejscach gdzie będzie podłogówka, czyli wszędzie prócz sypalni, poziom jest niższy i na wierzch idzie ten styro do podłogówki.


Podobnie jak Ty kładłem papę sam, jak również perlit z gipsem mieszałem i rozkładałem sam.
Mamy ogrzewanie mieszane. tam gdzie podłogówka jest styro z podziałką.
W pomieszczeniach bez podłogówki jest zrobiona wylewka pół sucha z miksokreta- bez folii.
Perlit z gipsem ma wiązać ewentualną wilgoć jeśli taka się tam pojawi.

Najlepiej jak wylewka będzie zacierana ręcznie.
Nie jest może wizualnie tak efektowna, ale zraszasz ją podobnie jak perlit i wilgoć wnika w całą warstwę.
Przy zacieraniu maszynowym szkliwi i przypala sie wierzchnia warstwa, przez co nie pozwala nawilżyć betonu głębiej.
Efekt końcowy i tak jest przykryty warstwą terakoty,paneli itp.

----------


## Laki_88

Czyli generalnie robię tak samo też miksokret, raczej będzie zacierany maszynowo. tylko sie tak z tą folią własnie musiałem dopytać.

I jeszcze jedna sprawa. Perlit, mieszam go worek na 30kg gipsu budowlanego (dolna warstwa 15kg), ale mimo to nie jest super wytrzymały, to znaczy niby da sie chodzić, ale miejscami pęka lub coś. To normalne, czy może więcej wody, bo sam nie wiem czy wystarczająco zrosiłem..

I ostatnie. Ile, jeśli w ogóle siadła/opadła wylewka ostatecznie??

----------


## jwak

> Czyli generalnie robię tak samo też miksokret, raczej będzie zacierany maszynowo. tylko sie tak z tą folią własnie musiałem dopytać.
> 
> I jeszcze jedna sprawa. Perlit, mieszam go worek na 30kg gipsu budowlanego (dolna warstwa 15kg), ale mimo to nie jest super wytrzymały, to znaczy niby da sie chodzić, ale miejscami pęka lub coś. To normalne, czy może więcej wody, bo sam nie wiem czy wystarczająco zrosiłem..
> 
> I ostatnie. Ile, jeśli w ogóle siadła/opadła wylewka ostatecznie??


U mnie było podobnie. 
Ja robiłem próby, mieszałem w różnych proporcjach, 15; 20; 25; 30kg na worek. 
Doszedłem do wniosku, że trzeba dokładnie wymieszać i dużo zraszać (nie lać)
Najlepsza proporcja wg.mnie to 20-25kg
Niby gips szybko wiąże, ale jednak lepszy efekt dał czas.
Ostateczną wylewkę robiłem po ok 4 tygodniach.
Mimo moich obaw, ekipa od wylewk spokojnie chodziła i praktycznie nic sie nie zarywało.

----------


## moncik

My już zakupiliśmy perlit i zamierzamy zrobić 10 cm w perlicie, zamiast styropianu. Hydraulik z pewnymi oporami, ale już rozmieszcza rurki z wodą na 5 cm. Będzie też cyrkulacja, zobaczymy, czy to była dobra decyzja.

----------


## autorus

Powodzenia z tym perlitem, i nie zniechęcajcie się po kilku dniach  :smile:  
Ja osobiście mam zamiar pójść w pur. A co wyjdzie zobaczymy.

----------


## moncik

O PUR też myślę, ale żeby uszczelnić strop. Jestem w trakcie badania rynku  :smile:  Ale o ile perlit jako zamiennik styro na chudziak wychodzi względnie ok cenowo, o tyle obawiam się, że PUR mnie zabije ceną  :sad:

----------


## jwak

> My już zakupiliśmy perlit i zamierzamy zrobić 10 cm w perlicie, zamiast styropianu. Hydraulik z pewnymi oporami, ale już rozmieszcza rurki z wodą na 5 cm. Będzie też cyrkulacja, zobaczymy, czy to była dobra decyzja.


U nas hydraulicy mieli robić instalacje i ocieplenie.
Gdy zobaczyli jak wygląda robota przy perlicie, zrezygnowali z ocieplania.
Brak było chętnych do podjęcia się tej pracy.
Musiałem zrobić to sam.

----------


## moncik

> Brak było chętnych do podjęcia się tej pracy.
> Musiałem zrobić to sam.


To się zgadza. "Własnymy ręcamy" będziemy to robić. Jakaś ekipa z pewnością by to zrobiła, ale za jaką cenę?  :smile:

----------


## Laki_88

Właśnie zakończyłem prace związane z perlitem, w najbliższym czasie może dodam jakieś zdjęcia. Ogólnie warstwa ma 18cm tam gdzie nie ma podłogównki i 15 tam gdzie ona będzie. Nie obyło się bez problemów, ale ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony  :big grin: .
Jeżeli chodzi o papę to jest w niej kilka niedociągnięć, mam nadzieję, że nie wpłynie to zbyt negatywnie na całość prac.

----------


## autorus

> O PUR też myślę, ale żeby uszczelnić strop. Jestem w trakcie badania rynku  Ale o ile perlit jako zamiennik styro na chudziak wychodzi względnie ok cenowo, o tyle obawiam się, że PUR mnie zabije ceną



Nie mówimy o tym samym pur, chodziło mi o pur w proszku od pigeona za darmo. 
Natomiast odnośnie ocieplenia stropów nim to np mój brat zrezygnował, taki pur się świetnie pali, w podłogę ok ale w strop to tez bym się zastanowił.

----------


## plumbum

Witam
a ile byście proponowali ocieplenia podłogi w piwnicy? Głębokość 150 cm. Rozpatruję PUR, proszek PUR, perlit, XPS. Zaintrygował mnie pomysł z perlitem, w moim jednak przypadku walka się toczy o każdy centymetr wysokości, Wybrałem wszystko z piwnicy, zszedlem z chudziakiem do poziomu spodu ławy fundamentowej. Jeśli zmieszcze się z izolacją i wylewką ( podłogówka) w 20 centymetrach ( czyli ok 10cm poniżej izolacji poziomej na fundamencie tak na marginesie) to wówczas piwnica wychodzi mi na gotowo 2,15, czyli bez szału. 

Czytam ten wątek o podłodze na gruncie, nie wiem niestety, na ile w głębokiej piwnicy należy mocno walczyć o lambdę tego co pod wylewką. 

Ściany od zewnątrz ocieplone styrodurem 8cm, niestety dwie ściany docieplone w dół tylko do izolacji poziomej, na dwóch następnych styrodur pociągnięty niżej, aż do spodu ławy, czy w związku tym jakoś izolować cieplnie wylewkę od fundamentu?

ps. Budynek remontowany a nie budowany od podstaw. Piwnica ma pełnić funkcje mieszkalne. 

plumbum

----------


## autorus

ja kombinuje dać 0,5-1m.

----------


## Tomek B..

Także doceniłem pur od Pigeona i zrezygnowałem z perlitu. Czekam właśnie na dostawę drugiego tir-a.

----------


## adam_mk

"Ściany od zewnątrz ocieplone styrodurem 8cm, niestety dwie ściany docieplone w dół tylko do izolacji poziomej, na dwóch następnych styrodur pociągnięty niżej, aż do spodu ławy, czy w związku tym jakoś izolować cieplnie wylewkę od fundamentu?

ps. Budynek remontowany a nie budowany od podstaw. Piwnica ma pełnić funkcje mieszkalne. "

Stało się...
Chyba dało się to lepiej zrobić.
Jak ta piwnica ma być ogrzewana?

Adam M.

----------


## Przemek-

A co myślicie na temat puru od Pigeona, jako izolacja stropu monolitycznego, na niezamieszkałym poddaszu domu parterowego? Mógłbym dać go około 40-50cm.
Rozumiem że obawy, że jest łatwopalny, tyczyły się stropu lekkiego?

----------


## Bullineczka

Co myślicie o podkładzie ze stłuczki szklanej  (zagęszczona warstwa ok 10cm tłuczone butelki itp) pod chudziakiem? Materiał tani jak guziki

----------


## Tomek B..

Materiał na strop i podłogę jest super. U mnie część poddasza jest użytkowa a część nieużytkowa. W nieużytkowej idą kanały wentylacji mechanicznej, to wszystko będzie zasypane tym materiałem na grubość 70cm i przykryte szczelnie warstwą betonu.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Co myślicie o podkładzie ze stłuczki szklanej  (zagęszczona warstwa ok 10cm tłuczone butelki itp) pod chudziakiem? Materiał tani jak guziki


Pomysł wydaje się dobry, chociaż guziki mogłyby być lepsze :smile:

----------


## KrRzYs

A czy jest sens izolować jak na załączonym, mocno poglądowym, obrazku? Ogólnie mam dość wysokie ściany fundamentowe (1,6m), a co za tym idzie do zasypania jakieś 100m3 (brak piwnicy) ... No i dylemat... "Strop"/podłoga na gruncie to 10 cm betonu z siatką fi 8mm, oczko  150mm. Co pod nią. Pospółka, czy może warstwa izolacji...

----------


## adam_mk

"styropian 20 cm " bym pominął...
Nic tu nie robi twórczego...

Adam M.

----------


## pzw

Tak jest, te 20 cm pod posadzką jest zbedne. Lepiej dać więcej nad posadzką, tak z 15 cm twardego styro.
Dylatacja 2 cm od ściany nad posadzką też jest moim zdaniem zbędna. Skoro na zewnatrz jest ocieplenie, to dylatacja może być czymkolwiek cieńszym.
Jeśli ten szkic odwzorowuje jakąś rzeczywistośc, to obniżył bym ocieplenie ścian poniżej poziomu posadzki. Chociaż styrodur ma pewnie lepsze właściwości izolacyjne, to może i nie trzeba ? Ocieplenie ścian mozna by dac ciut grubsze...........ze 2 cm, ale tu też trochę zalezy od materiału sciany.

----------


## mamut 74

ja bym dołożył ocieplenia na zewnątrz na całej powierzchni i pozbył się tych 20 centów pod podłogą

----------


## KrRzYs

Dziękuję za sugestie. Styro 20cm pomijam. Zasypię wszystko piachem...ech...ze 200m3...jak się okazało...Co do reszty ocieplenia to będę dawał jak najwięcej, choć ogranicza mnie szerokość działki...o ironio...ale o 2 centymetry to chyba nikt nie każe rozbierać budynku :smile:

----------


## mamut 74

a co ma grubość ocieplenia do szerokości działki?

----------


## KrRzYs

Ustawowe odległości od granic sąsiada. Aktualnie jest na styk, ale przecież nikt linijką mierzyć nie będzie. Wesołych Świąt!

----------


## surgi22

A ja proponuję abyś dołożył ocieplenie fundamentów w pionie od strony wewnętrznej  ( wokół całego domu ) np. 10 cm i jeśli możesz sobie na to pozwolić coś do zamknięcia mostka cieplnego jako 1 warstwa muru ( na poziomie styropianu w podłodze ) np. isomur , novomur.

----------


## KrRzYs

> A ja proponuję abyś dołożył ocieplenie fundamentów w pionie od strony wewnętrznej  ( wokół całego domu ) np. 10 cm i jeśli możesz sobie na to pozwolić coś do zamknięcia mostka cieplnego jako 1 warstwa muru ( na poziomie styropianu w podłodze ) np. isomur , novomur.


Do samego spodu? U mnie to będzie jakieś 1,8m. Czy z tego zabiegu są jakieś realne oszczędności? 
Ten isomur to drogi jest, sprawdzę jeszcze ten novomur. Masz je u siebie?

----------


## plumbum

> "Ściany od zewnątrz ocieplone styrodurem 8cm, niestety dwie ściany docieplone w dół tylko do izolacji poziomej, na dwóch następnych styrodur pociągnięty niżej, aż do spodu ławy, czy w związku tym jakoś izolować cieplnie wylewkę od fundamentu?
> 
> ps. Budynek remontowany a nie budowany od podstaw. Piwnica ma pełnić funkcje mieszkalne. "
> 
> Stało się...
> Chyba dało się to lepiej zrobić.
> Jak ta piwnica ma być ogrzewana?
> 
> Adam M.


Planowane ogrzewanie domu to 100% podłogówka. piwnica również. W piwnicy połowa powierzchni ma spełniać funkcję mieszkalne (powiększone dwa okna piwniczne,  w efekcie będą w połowie poniżej poziomu gruntu, fosy przy oknach ) reszta to kotłownia, pralnia, spiżarnia itp
ten styrodur 8cm to od poziomu gruntu w dół. Powyżej będzie grubiej, zapewne nie mniej niż 15cm lamba 031. A może i na płyty PUR się zdecyduje, zobaczymy (na razie PUR z odzysku wychodzi mi cenowo  x2 styropian 040)

Jeśli warto dołożyć XPS do poziomu np -50cm to mogę to jeszcze zrobić. Aha, w przyszłości do jednej z tych 2 ścian płyciej ocieplonych, będzie doklejony garaż w poziomie piwnicy, więc będę miał okazję to ocieplenie jeszcze usprawnić.

Dzięki za zainteresowanie moim problemem.

----------


## Tamburini

A co polecacie w przypadku gdy na ocieplenie pozostaje jedynie 10cm? Perlit? A moze ze 2cm perlitu a na to dobrej klasy styropian?

----------


## surgi22

> Do samego spodu? U mnie to będzie jakieś 1,8m. Czy z tego zabiegu są jakieś realne oszczędności? 
> Ten isomur to drogi jest, sprawdzę jeszcze ten novomur. Masz je u siebie?


Przynajmniej do głębokości 1  metra , mam isomur na nośnych i działówkach ( a w zasadzie pod nimi ) - ograniczenie mostka i dodatkowa hydroizolacja.

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie zewnętrznych to rozumiem ale działówki isomurem tego nie kumam. Pomijając koszty jaki to ma cel?

----------


## tutli_putli

Budujemy dom energooszczędny. U nas w fundamenty poszło na piach 40cm proszku pouliretanowego, na to jakieś 15 cm betonu. Na ten beton będziemy teraz kłaść 5cm XPS, następnie 3cm wylewki pod elektryczne kable grzejne i na kable 7 cm wylewki akumulacyjnej. Zwykły styropian musieliśmy zastąpić XPS ponieważ ocieplenie nie może być grubsze niż 5 cm.

----------


## autorus

i jak wygląda sprawa z purem? osiada?

----------


## tutli_putli

Dwa lata minie jak został wsypany i zabetonowany - nic się złego nie dzieje  :smile:

----------


## autorus

przyznam sie ze liczylem na taka odppowiedz.  :smile:

----------


## Olleo

> Spoiwa twardnieją poprzez hydratację. Hydratacja to przyłączenie cząsteczki wody. Perlit, ten pusty w środku piasek, nadaje się na zaprawy, jak KAŻDY piasek. Zaprawy ze spoiwem gipsowym twardnieją "w oczach". Zaprawy ze spoiwem cementowym twardnieją MOCNIEJ, ale po 28 dniach!


Ale gips powoduje korozje wszelkich zelaznych i stalowych elementow, nie? Trzeba je dobrze zabezpieczyc.

Planuje uzyc perlitobetonu, jako termoizolacji i do wyrownania niezwykle nierownego chudziaka (roznica wysokosci ponad 15cm). Perlitobeton wg przepisu 18/5,0, czyli 200 litrow perlitu (klasa III, EP 180 na ten przyklad) na 25kg cementu i 45 litrow wody. To daje parametry: 4,8MPa wytrzymalosci, 0,066 lambda i 710 gestosc. Na perlitobeton wylewka 4cm pod deski podlogowe (bez ogrzewania podlogowego). Jesli mialbym cement zastapic gipsem, to w jakich proporcjach i na ile sie zmienia parametry?

Producent perlitu (Zebiec) zaleca kilkadziesiat sekund mieszania cementu z perlitem w betoniarce, dolac wody i maks 3 minuty mieszac. Z gipsem w betoniarce raczej nie wyjdzie na gotowo, bo nie wysypie tego do taczki, ale na sucho wymieszac chociazby? Z cementem procedura jest prostsza i latwo poprawic bledy, wyrownac itd., ale to dlugie wiazanie... Producent podaje 2-3 dni na 3cm warstwy perlitobetonu wilgotnego.

----------


## dpo

> Dwa lata minie jak został wsypany i zabetonowany - nic się złego nie dzieje


a co ile zageszczaliscie - mozesz podac w skrocie caly "proces technologiczny" u Was ?

----------


## tutli_putli

> a co ile zageszczaliscie - mozesz podac w skrocie caly "proces technologiczny" u Was ?


 Nie jesteśmy jakimiś ortodoksyjnymi fanami procesów technologicznych  :wink:  Mniej więcej co 10cm, "ubijaliśmy ręcznie"

----------


## autorus

o czym wy mówicie? Jakie ubijanie? Wydawało mi się ze do takiej pracy powinno się brać zagęszczarkę. Taka do kostki brukowej.

----------


## tutli_putli

Tak jak pisałam ortodoksem nie jestem, mam zwyczajnie ubite i działa  :smile:

----------


## autorus

to w sumie jeszcze lepiej  :smile:  Czy w pur masz pociągnięte rury do cwu?

----------


## autorus

> Budujemy dom energooszczędny. U nas w fundamenty poszło na piach 40cm proszku pouliretanowego, na to jakieś 15 cm betonu. Na ten beton będziemy teraz kłaść 5cm XPS, następnie 3cm wylewki pod elektryczne kable grzejne i na kable 7 cm wylewki akumulacyjnej. Zwykły styropian musieliśmy zastąpić XPS ponieważ ocieplenie nie może być grubsze niż 5 cm.


czyli pur daliście bezpośrednio na piach? Bo w sumie ja tak samo chciałem ale się waham. 
Natomiast zupełnie nie rozumiem po co te 15cm betonu potem xps potem beton? 
Ja chciałbym dać piasek, pur, folia z lekkim zbrojeniem jak u pigeona, na to mocowanie podłogówkę i zalewamy ok 7-10cm betonu jako posadzkę i koniec.

----------


## tutli_putli

Tak jest pur daliśmy bezposrednio na piach i na podsypkach z piachu ułożyliśmy rury a potem zostaly zasypane purem. To ocieplenie dlatego takie solidne bo dajemy kable grzejne na prad i tak nam Lobo doradzil  :smile:  Tylko w jego wersji mialo byc 10 cm styropianu ale ze wzgledu na wysokosc, tyle sie nie zmiesci wiec zastepujemy styro xps bo jest cienszy a ma te same parametry. 
Ten pur podczas ubijania starsznie sie pyli, poniewaz jest lekki i wzbija sie do gory, wiec trzeba to bardzo wolno robic i najlepiej w bezwietrzny dzien - zupelnie inaczej niz piach.

----------


## Olleo

> no tak, grawitacja z niezwiązanym, a tym bardziej nieubitym perlitem zrobi swoje.. Ale myślę, że można byłoby ostatnie np. 30cm przed stropem, uzupełnić wełną z naddatkiem. Nie wiem tylko czy przejęła by skutecznie strefę oddaną przez perlit, rozprężając się i ją uzupełniając..- sorry, może to brednie, ale ujmuję to w taki sposób, jaki sobie wyobrażam.
> O ile mógłbym przewidzieć uzupełnienie reszty izolacji wełną, tak nie pomyślałem o izolacji przeciwwilgociowej. Mimo wszystko umieszczę ją bezpośrednio za gk (pomiędzy gk a rusztem). Wdmuchanie perlitu w takim przypadku chyba nie jest możliwe.


Sporo czasu juz minelo od tego posta, ale moze zasyp przestrzen za gk keramzytem? Ja wlasnie dzis zaczalem zasypywac pustke w scianie trojwarstwowej (to sciana wewnetrzna miedzy blizniakami) tym materialem. Ubic sie nie ubije, wilgoci malo ciagnie (powierzchniowo), a jest niezlym termo i audio izolatorem. Wada, to cena - 1m3, to koszt ok. 210zl netto. Mozna zejsc do 180 brutto, ale zamowienie minimum 5m3 i kupno bezposrednio od producenta (Sroda Slaska) z wlasnym transportem.

----------


## Olleo

> Niby gips szybko wiąże, ale jednak lepszy efekt dał czas.
> Ostateczną wylewkę robiłem po ok 4 tygodniach.


Jesli az tyle, to jaka jest zaleta w porownaniu z perlitobetonem? Perlitobeton powinien byc mniej nasiakliwy, twardszy, miec porownywalna przenikalnosc cieplna, a dodatkowo mozna dac szklo wodne wspominane przez Adama. Czy wobec tego nie daloby sie po prostu na chudziaku wylozyc polsuchy perlitobeton ze szklem wodnym (gestosc 300) i po 28 dniach lac wylewke bezposrednio na perlitobeton (na perlitogips obawialbym sie, ze gips wyciagnie z wylewki wode za szybko i nie bedzie dobrej wytrzymalosci)?

----------


## Olleo

> Jeśli zmieszcze się z izolacją i wylewką ( podłogówka) w 20 centymetrach ( czyli ok 10cm poniżej izolacji poziomej na fundamencie tak na marginesie) to wówczas piwnica wychodzi mi na gotowo 2,15, czyli bez szału.
> [...]
> ps. Budynek remontowany a nie budowany od podstaw. Piwnica ma pełnić funkcje mieszkalne.


2,15, to szal jest. Ja rowniez walcze o kazdy centymetr, ale wlasciwie nic nie powalcze, bo chudziak tez mam wylany juz miedzy lawami, a wysokosc pomieszczen mam srednio 170, w porywach do 175cm. Jedynie przy piecu bede schodzil ponizej law, zeby dobic do 190cm zgodnie z przepisami.

----------


## Olleo

> "Ściany od zewnątrz ocieplone styrodurem 8cm, niestety dwie ściany docieplone w dół tylko do izolacji poziomej, na dwóch następnych styrodur pociągnięty niżej, aż do spodu ławy, czy w związku tym jakoś izolować cieplnie wylewkę od fundamentu?
> 
> ps. Budynek remontowany a nie budowany od podstaw. Piwnica ma pełnić funkcje mieszkalne. "
> 
> Stało się...
> Chyba dało się to lepiej zrobić.
> Jak ta piwnica ma być ogrzewana?
> 
> Adam M.


Lece chronologicznie, wiec nie wiem, jakie wypowiedzi sa dalej, ale licze, ze cos ciekawego z tej dyskusji wyniknie. Ja nie chce miec mieszkalnej piwnicy, ale zalezy mi na temperaturze stalej w okolicach 10 stopni (mam spora piwnice podzielona na 3 pomieszczenia: spizarnia, kotlownia, graciarnia). 3 sciany piwnicy 60cm ponizej gruntu 10cm styrodurem do poziomu law, powyzej gruntu welna 15cm. Trzecia sciana, to sciana wspolna z druga czescia domu, pod ktora nie ma piwnicy, wiec od polowy w dol grunt, od polowy w gore ogrzewane pomieszczenia. 

Sek w tym, ze od gory jest strop monolityczny i bedzie jakies tylko 6cm termoizolacji + wylewka + deski (w jadalni nad kotlownia) oraz 10cm termoizolacji i plytki ceramiczne (w kuchni i lazience nad spizarnia i graciarnia, o ile na perlitobetonie, do ktorego sie wstepnie przymierzam, mozna klasc od razu plytki). 

Ma to sens?

----------


## Olleo

> Właśnie zakończyłem prace związane z perlitem, w najbliższym czasie może dodam jakieś zdjęcia. Ogólnie warstwa ma 18cm tam gdzie nie ma podłogównki i 15 tam gdzie ona będzie. Nie obyło się bez problemów, ale ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony .
> Jeżeli chodzi o papę to jest w niej kilka niedociągnięć, mam nadzieję, że nie wpłynie to zbyt negatywnie na całość prac.


Laki_88 wrzuc jakies zdjecia.

----------


## Olleo

A propos, Perlit Polska przygotowala pare fajnych instrukcji. M.in.: Izolacja perlitem na gruncie

Lista instrukcji

Najgorsze jest znalezc wylewkarzy, ktorzy by sie podjeli pracy z perlitobetonem. Sam niestety obawiam sie, ze nie zrobie rownych wylewek z PTB 600, czy PTB 300.

----------


## adam_mk

A jakiekolwiek INNE równo wykonujesz?
 :Lol: 

Perlit-Polska...
Poczytali Muratora?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Olleo

Adam, zadajesz pytania tendencyjne, ale tylko dla siebie. Ja nie rozumiem, co sugerujesz. Ze powiniennem przeczytac Muratora, czy ze nie powiniennem czytac Muratora? Ze w Muratorze Perlit Polska sie reklamuje? Ze w Muratorze klamia, albo bajki pisza? 

Wyloz prosze kawe na lawe, tak abym nie musial sie domyslac 2/3 twojej wypowiedzi. Na przyklad:

"Perlit Polska, to dobrze rozreklamowana firma, ktora jednakze ma lepsza forme, niz tresc. Ich perlit nie jest ani lepszy, ani gorszy od innych, a recepty przez nich przygotowane i podane na tacy na ich stronie internetowej maja bledy technologiczne..." (i tutaj opisujesz, na czym polegaja bledy i jak powinno byc poprawnie).

Jesli nie skonkretyzujesz swojej wypowiedzi, to watek bedzie ciagnal sie przez kolejne 50 stron i zmierzal bedzie donikad.

Przymierzam sie do uzycia perlitobetonu do wyrownania chudziaka na parterze. Do tej pory nie wiem, czemu jest to blad (procz dlugiego czasu wiazania i schniecia)?

----------


## autorus

ogladalem perlitobeton u kolego jwk i powiem ze dawal go pod kominek. Ale jak pokazywal jak go tnie nozem to juz nie bylo takie fajne  :sad:

----------


## Olleo

Ja nie chce go dac pod kominek, ani po nim chodzic na szpilkach. Chce go pod wylewke jastrychowa pod deski podlogowe, a w wiatrolapie, lazienkach i kuchni pod plytki ceramiczne. Zreszta do perlitogipsu nawet noza nie trzeba  :wink:

----------


## Olleo

Wszyscy tylko perlit i perlit. A styrobeton albo pianobeton?

----------


## adam_mk

Już wyjaśniam:

Dawno dawno temu poznałem perlit.
To było tak ze trzydzieści lat temu.
Różne cuda z nim wyczyniałem, bo zalety ma liczne a właściwości ciekawe.
Potem, długo długo później, zająłem się nim ponownie, jak zacząłem rozważać remont mojego "Malborka".
WTEDY wziąłem (za psie pieniądze) perlit z Cieszyna (Perlit-Polska).
Do testów...
Cena perlitu była rzędu 130zł/m3 dla EP150/180.
DŁUGO tłumaczyłem im, po co mi ten worek, co z niego chcę zrobić i czemu tylko jeden...  :Lol: 
Bo filtry i agroperlit to była norma i codzienność wtedy.
W budownictwie niewiele go zużywano...
W sensie - inwestorzy prywatni.

Na stronach Zębca (tego od kotłów) pojawiły się receptury perlitobetonów.
W Bełchatowie też zaczęto, poza wyrobem prostki, zastanawiać się nad jego możliwościami.
Teraz słyszę, że Perlit-Polska jakieś receptury przebogate publikuje i nawet mi link podałeś!

Uśmiałem się, że pewnie poczytali Muratora, gdzie dość dawno dyskutowaliśmy składy zastosowania i podejścia do perlito-gipsów, peritobetonów, betonów lekkich, trocinobetonów, styrobetonów i piano-perlito-betonów!

Chcesz to też pogrzeb szukaczką - jakie 6 lat temu to było...

Napisałeś:
"obawiam sie, ze nie zrobie rownych wylewek z PTB 600, czy PTB 300. "
Zdziwiłem się, bo wykonuje się je tak samo jak każde inne.
Jak kto potrafi zrobić równe wylewki to z perlitu też potrafi!  :Lol: 


Mam perlit wszystkich Polskich producentów a także Ukraiński i Czeski.
Są subtelne różnice.
Głównie - w barwie.
Są perlity tak jasne - że prawie białe i są szarawe. Także są "piegowate".
Wszystkie zachowują się tak samo, bo to przecież ten sam materiał.

Składam sobie z nich potrzebne kompozyty tak, jak chcę.
Dowolnie modyfikuję ich twardość, hydrofobowość, elastyczność, zwilżalność itp...
Tyle, że nie tylko z perlitami od lat to robię z powodzeniem...

Te instrukcje na stronach podanych...
 :Lol: 
TWARDE przedruki dużo wcześniejszych opracowań różnych firm (nie zawsze Polskich).
Zobacz, że nie są sygnowane podpisem Perlit-Polska!
 :Lol: 
Zawierają trochę błędów, ale jak kto w tym mocno "nie siedzi" to ich nie zauważy...
Trudno, aby specjaliści od wytwarzania perlitu znali się na wszystkim...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Wszyscy tylko perlit i perlit. A styrobeton albo pianobeton? "

Słabo szukasz...
Tu, na tym forum ze dwadzieścia razy brałem udział w dyskutowaniu zastosowania betonów lekkich.
Można...
Ale...
Głównie lecą pytania - jak się robi styrobeton...
Albo, ze ktoś gdzieś w hurtowni znalazł GOTOWĄ MIESZANKĘ po 70zł/worek i że jest "cudowna" i że bardzo poleca.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
ROBIŁEŚ PIANOBETONY?
Wstaw jakie fotki to porównamy z tym, co tu było pokazywane...

Adam M.

----------


## Olleo

> Zawierają trochę błędów, ale jak kto w tym mocno "nie siedzi" to ich nie zauważy...
> Trudno, aby specjaliści od wytwarzania perlitu znali się na wszystkim...


Dziekuje za wreszcie prawie w 100% wyczerpujaca wypowiedz. Jakie to bledy?

Szukajac wczesniej informacji znalazlem juz Twoje posty z bodajze lat 2006-2007 wlasnie o perlitobetonie. Dlatego sie dziwie, ze teraz odradzasz perlitobeton, a w zamian polecasz perlitogips.

W tych wszystkich recepturach brakuje mi informacji, ktore proporcje nadaja sie pod wylanie nan wylewki (pod podlogi z litych desek, np. 4cm), a na ktorych bezposrednio mozna klasc plytki ceramiczne.

Kogos, kto jest taki doswiadczony w tego typu lekkich betonach, prosilbym rowniez o rade, ktory z tych materialow bedzie lepszy pod wzgledem cieplnym i wytrzymalosciowym: styrobeton, perlitobeton, czy pianobeton.

p.s. nigdy nie kladklem wylewki - ani tradycyjnej, ani specjalnej.

----------


## Olleo

> Głównie lecą pytania - jak się robi styrobeton...
> Albo, ze ktoś gdzieś w hurtowni znalazł GOTOWĄ MIESZANKĘ po 70zł/worek i że jest "cudowna" i że bardzo poleca.    
> ROBIŁEŚ PIANOBETONY?


Nie robilem, ale znalazlem firme, ktora robi na gotowo za 240-270zl/m3 w zaleznosci od klasy wytrzymalosci. Polytech jest za 39zl/200l (na 0,25m3 gotowego styrobetonu 20/80). Cenowo wychodzi podobnie, jak perlit. Jak widzisz, ceny sa dosc zblizone, nawet ze wskazaniem na pianobeton (jesli ktos mialby mi klasc tez inny beton), dlatego pytam.

----------


## autorus

najlepiej jest odwiedzić kolegę Adam_mk w Sosnowcu.  

Pamiętam, że jak do niego pojechałem to mi zrobił takie zmiany w projekcie że potem architekt nie mógł projektu poznać   :smile:    Kolega Adam potrafi przekonać do zmiany koncepcji , oj potrafi  :smile:  Na dodatek świetnie się go słucha  :smile:

----------


## Olleo

Chwilowo jestem niemobilny niestety.

----------


## autorus

no to jak juz bedziesz mobily  :smile:  na prawde warto  :smile:

----------


## Olleo

Jak juz bede mobilny, to pewnie bedzie po, albo w trakcie wylewek, bo mi wlasnie instalacje powoli koncza i na polowe maja mam tynkarzy umowionych.

----------


## adam_mk

"Kogos, kto jest taki doswiadczony w tego typu lekkich betonach, prosilbym rowniez o rade, ktory z tych materialow bedzie lepszy pod wzgledem cieplnym i wytrzymalosciowym: styrobeton, perlitobeton, czy pianobeton."

Względy cieplne:
Perlit sypany z wora. luzem, "udeptany" jaką deską.
Względy wytrzymałościowe:
Najlepszy perlitobeton, potem mieszanka z gipsem.

Pianobeton, beton komórkowy, Ytong i podobne....
A POTRAFISZ TO SOBIE BEZSPOINOWO NA CHUDZIAKU WYLAĆ?
CO Z PYŁEM ALU I ZASADAMI?
JAK Z TEMPERATURĄ SPIENIANIA? (zwykle 200stC).

Albo nie mówimy o tym samym!!!
NAPRAWDĘ Ci chodzi o PIANOBETON?!!!

Adam M.

Styrobetony są o klasę gorsze (dla mnie).
A.M.

----------


## Olleo

> Względy cieplne:
> Perlit sypany z wora. luzem, "udeptany" jaką deską.
> Względy wytrzymałościowe:
> Najlepszy perlitobeton, potem mieszanka z gipsem.


To jest konkret, dzieki.



> Pianobeton, beton komórkowy, Ytong i podobne....
> A POTRAFISZ TO SOBIE BEZSPOINOWO NA CHUDZIAKU WYLAĆ?
> CO Z PYŁEM ALU I ZASADAMI?
> JAK Z TEMPERATURĄ SPIENIANIA? (zwykle 200stC).
> 
> Albo nie mówimy o tym samym!!!
> NAPRAWDĘ Ci chodzi o PIANOBETON?!!!


Tak, ale nie bloczki, tylko lany pianobeton:
http://www.pianobeton.pl/pianobeton1...est_pianobeton

Pytanie troche z innej beczki i bardzo mi zalezy na twojej doswiadczonej opinii. Mam w tej chwili wylany szczatkowy taras przy scianie z salonem (pod salonem nie ma gruntu). Gorna krawedz tego betonu, to w zaleznosci od miejsca od ok. 17 do ok. 27cm pod krawedzia przyszlego gotowego tarasu (wykonczenie deskami ryflowanymi). Plan byl taki, by skuc betony i standardowo izolowac fundamenty styrodurem. Ale sek w tym, ze juz zrywalem "opaske" betonowa dookola budynku i nie jest to takie chop siup, bo ś.p. tesciu wylal tej opaski 20-30cm grubo na gruzie (gruz tez zwiazalo), a szeroko 30-50cm. W efekcie miejscami bylo grubo betonu na 30cm, a miejscami to byl beton pol na pol metra!! A ten taras jest grubszy jeszcze o to, co wystaje nad ziemie!!! Czyli od 20 do 30cm. I zastanawiam sie, czy po prostu tego tarasu nie wyrownac, dac 10cm styroduru poziomo na metr szeroko. Tyle samo styroduru bym musial dac pionowo, wiec koszt ten sam, a odchodzi mi ladny grosz za kucie tego gowna (opaske zrywala mi kopara, ale do tarasu nie dojedzie). Pytanie, czy efekt bedzie ten sam?

----------


## adam_mk

Fajną technologię władasz...
Chemia wredna, ale "działa"...
Rób "po wsiech".
Powietrze to dobry termoizolator!

Zalej całość tym "cud-wynalazkiem".
Będzie dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Na wierzch dałbym coś "wodouszczelnione"

A.M.

----------


## Olleo

Adam_mk cytuj prosze, do czego komentarz. To cos "wodouszczelnione", to na ten taras, czy na pianobeton? Jesli taras, to oczywiscie na styrodur musowo musi isc jakas hydroizolacja, ale nie napisales, czy to dobry pomysl. 

A o tym pianobetonie piszesz z ironia, czy faktycznie wg ciebie, to dobry pomysl?

----------


## adam_mk

Pianobeton to beton spieniony.
I ta betonowa piana powinna zastygnąć (związać, utrwalić się) a nie zgasnąć!
Normalnie to robi się go jakoś tak, ze do mleka cementowego z piaskiem (beton) dodaje się opiłki aluminium i jakiś reagent (zasadę), który je zeżre z wydzielaniem gazu.
Aby reakcja zaszła poprawnie - grzeje się to do około 200stC.
Ciepło przyspiesza reakcje chemiczne.

Co dostaniesz?
Cementowe bąbki choinkowe w wersji "mini" i do tego - posklejane.
Im cieńsza ścianka takiego pęcherzyka - tym gorsza wytrzymałość mechaniczna.
Ciekawe - jaki procent bąbelków ZAMKNIĘTYCH się uzyskuje tą metodą!

Perlit to 100% zamkniętych bąbelków ze ścianeczką bardzo cienką i dość twardą (bo to szkło).
Dla mnie pianobetony nie są żadną konkurencją dla perlitu.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Szukajac wczesniej informacji znalazlem juz Twoje posty z bodajze lat 2006-2007 wlasnie o perlitobetonie. Dlatego sie dziwie, ze teraz odradzasz perlitobeton, a w zamian polecasz perlitogips."

To nie tak!
Perlit z gipsem (dla posklejania kuleczek) jest lepszy jako podkład pod podłogę od perlitobetonu, bo szybszy i daje absolutnie suchą warstwę w głębi ocieplenia.
W Wielu miejscach jednak lepszy jest perlitobeton, choć na związanie i wyschnięcie się czeka.
Choćby likwidacja mostków cieplnych pod drzwiami (wejściowymi, balkonowymi, tarasowymi itp).

To kwestia jego lepszej przydatności do konkretnego zastosowania.
Do szklenia okien też nie bierzesz 5kg młotka!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Olleo

I to jest super konkretna informacja. Adam, powiedz no mi prosze jeszcze, czy, a jesli tak, to wg jakiej proporcji, perlitobeton nadaje sie bezposrednio pod plytki ceramiczne? Ewentualnie warstwa powiedzmy 5cm PTB dajmy na to 300 i warstwa 5cm dajmy na to PTB 600?

----------


## adam_mk

Weź jaką płytkę do łapy.
OBEJRZYJ JĄ DOKŁADNIE!
Ma POWIERZCHNIĘ!

Jak jest malutka - to małą.
Jak jest duża - to większą.

Po płytkach się chodzi...
Nacisk na podłoże rozkłada się na te powierzchnie.
Przy dużych płytkach może być perlitobeton o mniejszej "gęstości" czyli lepszy termoizolator.
Będzie stabilnie.

Masz zamiar zrobić tam "magazyn wysokiego składowania"?
 :Lol: 
KAŻDA gęstość dobra dla domu....
(chyba, że planujesz szafę z ołowiu)

Adam M.

----------


## Olleo

Po prostu nie umiem przelozyc suchych danych o wytrzymalosci na sciskanie na praktyczne zastosowania. Teoretycznie np. wypelniona szafa na 4 nogach moze osiagnac nacisk i 25kg na noge, a noga moze wypasc akurat na rogu plytki.

Adam, napisz jeszcze prosze o tym likwidowaniu mostkow cieplnych pod drzwiami. Masz na mysli wylewanie progow? Podmorowke pod drzwiami tarasowymi? Mam wlasnie na dniach robic taka podmurowke i normalnie majster chce podmurowac ceglami, a po jednej i drugiej stronie cegiel dac styropian, ale moze faktycznie zaszalowac i "wylac" perlitobeton?  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Co mam opisywać, jak właśnie Ty to precyzyjnie zrobiłeś?
 :Lol: 
Dokładnie tak!

A z tym ściskaniem...
Człowiek jest zbudowany "nieoptymalnie".
Np. w bagnie - tonie, a łosie - nie! (choć cięższe są).
Jak staniesz na czymś i "to" się nie ugnie, nie rozleci - jest dobre!
Potestuj styropian i styrodur to sam zobaczysz o co idzie.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze może jeden drobiazg...
Perlit jest NIEŚCIŚLIWY!!!
Wygląda jak pył styropianowy, ale jest z bardzo sztywnego szkła wulkanicznego.
Ścianki tych bąbelków są cienkie ale bardzo sztywne.
Pozornie - gówniaty materiał, bo się pod nogą USUWA...
Ale to samo robi piasek na plaży!
A twardy jest bardzo!
Jak nie pozwolisz się przemieszczać tym drobinkom (jak je czym posklejasz) - będzie twardo i "nośnie".

Adam M.

----------


## o_c

Różne pomysły miewa człowiek...
Czy byłaby szansa na zrobienie perlitobetonu na budowie, który zastąpiłby chudziaka, izolację termiczną i wilgotnościową jednocześnie?

----------


## adam_mk

Zrobić się da, ale to nie zadziała!
Bez dobrej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej NIC tam nie zadziała DOBRZE.

Najlepszy jest chudziak kryty papą...

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

Istnienie chudziaka uważam za wątpliwe.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie wierzysz, ze taki twór istnieje?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

:smile: Pełnym zdaniem: Istota tworzenia warstwy chudziaka w obecnym budownictwie wydaje sie być wątpliwa.
Łachudra powoduje tylko podciąganie wilgoci z niższych warstw gruntu.

----------


## Arek_Iwonka

A co sądzicie o rozwiązaniu Drejko:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...ki4-i-Tokio-II

----------


## Olleo

> Najlepszy jest chudziak kryty papą...


A jak chudziak krzywy i z krawedziami nawet, to papa nie bardzo. Co w zamian? Folia 0.8mm? Hydroizolacja w plynie?

Druga kwestia. Mam do wykonania taras, jak pisalem wczesniej. Skuwac go nie bede i pojdzie poziomo styrodur, ale jest jedno ale. Mam ok. 20-21cm od powierzchni betonu do poziomu zero (polowa oscieznicy drzwi tarasowych). 10cm XPS + 5cm wylewki + 7cm legara + 3cm deski (tak sobie umyslilem wykonczenie) i juz braklo mi 5cm. Co z tym poczac?

----------


## autorus

ja osobiscie tez nie che robic chudziaka.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak jest fundament to chudziak "ułatwia życie".
Jak jest płyta to chudziaka nie ma.
Chudziak niczego "nie podciąga", bo nie umie. Żyjemy w hydrosferze, to jest wilgotny, ale tak było zawsze.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

to prawda ułatwia życie, wiem dobrze o tym. I rozmawiamy z wykonawcą na ten temat. 

jednak chciałbym zrobic inaczej, kolejne warstwy:
- piasek ubity
- geowłoknina
- pur


i w tym miejscu potrzebuje pomocy

-* czy można wylać wylewkę w dwóch warstwach?  Czy to jest prawidłowo? I czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania?
*
streszcze o co mi chodzi, chciałbym dać wylewkę np 10cm następnie na to poukładać przewody od ogrzewania podłogowego i dalej zalać wylewka ok 7-10cm. 

Co o tym myślicie? szczelnie ty Adamie?

----------


## adam_mk

JEŻELI masz PEWNOŚĆ, że ten PUR jet NIEKAPILARNY - TO wszystko jest ok.
Ja się jeszcze do niego nie dobrałem...
Cicho leży, nie rzuca się w oczy, to jakoś tak "nabiera mocy".
Ale niedługo się za niego zabiorę!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Można dać dwie wylewki - jedna na drugiej.
Zadziałają jak jedna grubsza.

Adam M.

----------


## Olleo

Poradzcie cos z tym tarasem - to tez podloga  :wink:

----------


## autorus

dzięki Adaś  :smile:  Rozwiązałeś mi już kilka problemów a ten z tymi wylewkami jest chwilowo ostatni  :smile:  A jak się ucieszy wykonawca  :smile:

----------


## Arek_Iwonka

Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...ki4-i-Tokio-II

----------


## BreSsoN

Witam, przede wszystkim. Jak wszyscy na tym zacnym forum jestem w trakcie budowania swojego pierwszego domu, chcialbym zrobic dobrze i co nie co zaoszczedzic. Wiemy ze perlit jest cacy, pojawila sie opcja proszku poliuretanowego szmat czasu temu. Jak do tej pory wiemy ze sie pali i calkiem dobrze radzi sobie z woda, natomiast nic nie wiemy na temat przewodzenia ciepla co jest dla nas najistotniejsze. Dlatego troche sie dziwie dlaczego nikt z Was nie poczynil zadnych (milowych) krokow do przetestowania materialu. Chetnie bym sie tym sam zajal ale mam zdecydowanie za daleko. Poszukalem troche w sieci i znalazlem takie cus "Aparat do badania współczynnika przewodności cieplnej FOX 314" ktory znajduje sie na Uniwersytecie Zielonogorskim. Co wy na to by jakas tega glowa w imieniu zgromadzenia forumowego Murator napisala miluskiego maila do pani mgr Kingi z prosba o przetestowanie naszego materialu. Mysle ze bylaby to swietna zabawa dla studentow. Oczywiscie inna tega glowa bylaby odpowiedzialna za dostarczenie i rozladowanie tira  :big tongue: . z probkami.

http://www.ban.uz.zgora.pl/index.php...eplnej-fox-314

----------


## adam_mk

DLA MNIE ten temat jest bardzo ciekawy.
Masz jaki namiar na tę panią Kingę?
Jak możesz - daj na PW.

Adam M.

----------


## dpo

> Oczywiscie inna tega glowa bylaby odpowiedzialna za dostarczenie i rozladowanie tira . z probkami.


Mysle ze tira to na badania nie trzeba - moglbym ze Szczecina jeden worek wyslac poczta(no chyba ze ktos ma blizej i zechce podjechac po uzgodnieniu szczegolow).

----------


## Tomek B..

Wiem, że ten proszek dobrze zagęszczony i z dobrą izolacją przeciwwilgociową jest lepszy od styropianu - to tyle jeśli chodzi o jego przenikalność termiczną.

----------


## Olleo

Adam_mk, czym mozna wyrownac kamienna sciane fundamentowa czesci podpiwniczonej przy okazji robiac hydroizolacje pod termoizolacje? Czy Ceresit CR 65, to dobry pomysl? Da sie to polozyc na pomalowana abizolem sciane, czy czyms to zagruntowac (da sie w ogole?)? Czy Atlas Szop 2000 zmyje abizol?

A moze zamiast tego tynk cementowy z dodatkiem beto-szczel?

----------


## cyprinus

Po przeczytaniu pierwszych 24 stron wątku rozbolały mnie oczy i na razie nie przeczytałem do końca. Właśnie zalałem ławy fundamentowe. Warunki glebowe - piasek ilasty, po 3 m glina. woda okresowo wysoko. To mój drugi dom, więc już mam jakieś doświadczenia. Pierwszy budowałem na piasku, było sucho jak pieprz.
Zależy mi na dobrej izolacji termicznej, i co oczywiste, również dobrej przeciwwilgociowej. Lansowane są ostatnio metody ocieplania podłogi na gruncie przy pomocy grubej warstwy styropianu, na niej chudziak, folia lub papa i wylewka zbrojona. A co z instalacjami ? w warstwie chudziaka czy niżej? A ścianki działowe ? Można stawiać na takiej warstwie styropianu? Takich informacji nie znalazłem.
Perlito-gips to interesujące rozwiązanie. Tyle, że chcąc dać go np 30 cm, obniżamy wysokość pomieszczenia. Ktoś już pytał, czy może dać pod chudziakiem styropian. Adam to skrytykował. Ja też wcześniej myślałem o podzieleniu warstwy izolacji na 2: np 20 cm styropianu zawiniętego w folię, na to chudziak (zazbrojony tam gdzie będą ścianki działowe), jeszcze raz styropian 10 cm i w nim rozprowadzić instalacje, folia i wylewka zbrojona.
Im więcej czytam, tym więcej mam wątpliwości. A czas goni, muszę podjąć decyzję. A ponieważ buduję dom parterowy 221 m2, koszty są znaczne. 
Doradźcie, proszę.

----------


## lolipoplady

Witam, od jakiegos czasu sledze ten watek, poniewaz razem z mezem szukamy najlepszej opcji izolacji podlogi. Dzieki obszernym postom miedzy innymi kolegi Adama zdecydowalismy sie na pape i perlit. Polecił nam go rowniez znajomy Czech, kt pracowal w branzy budowlanej i powiedzial nam, ze w Czechach perlit jest stosowany od lat i w kazdym budynku. Niestety nasz fachowiec o czyms takim nie slyszal i owszem zgodzil sie to zrobic, ale chce abysmy dokladnie mu podali recepture na wylewke. Znalezlismy takowe na stronie Perlit Polska i z Zebca ale one sa rozne. Czy ktos moglby mi poradzic jakich proporcji uzyc?? Dodam ze zakladamy 20 cm tej wylewki, na to ogrzewanie podlogowe.

----------


## cronin

Witam, mnie do perlitu przekonaliście mimo braku ścisłych danych technicznych  :smile:  (przy okazji dziękuję Adamowi za przekonanie do celulozy na ocieplenie stropu)
po przeczytaniu całego wątku, chciałabym zrobić tak:  piaszczysta glina, mokro, (nie ma gdzie odprowadzić wody z drenażu, więc go nie robię); tradycyjny fundament, izolacja tylko pozioma , 2 warstwy papy na bloczkach fundamentowych i chudziaku, termozgrzewalnej albo na lepiku tylko nie wodorozcieńczalnym, izolacja cieplna: fundament obsypany proszkiem pur warstwa 50 cm, na cokół naklejona opaska z xps . 
Tu pierwsze pytanie czy ta papa i lepik nie będzie oddziaływała na xps-a (nawet jeśli to tylko izolacja pozioma więc styka się jakieś 5 mm)?
Na chudziak wysypka z perlitu z gipsem wedle receptury w tym poprowadzone instalacje wody i odkurzacza, żadnych folii.
Na to rurki od ogrzewania podłogowego i wylewka oddylatowana od ścian.
O czymś zapomniałam? 
Czy ta papa to tylko termozgrzewalna? przy xps-ie?

----------


## ekmir

Zrobiłem solidną hydro i termoizolację.
Na termoizolacji (styropian) mam zamiar ułożyć folie 1 mm.
W całym domu planowane jest ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Tu się jednak pojawia problem - jak mocować elementy montażowe ogrzewania podłogowego aby nie uszkodzić folii?
Znacie może jakieś rozwiązania?

----------


## Olleo

Znalazlem cos, co sie nazywa Knauf EPO-Leicht. Jest to, jesli dobrze rozumiem, nic innego, jak perlit wymieszany z zywica epoksydowa. Czy ktos cos takiego stosowal? Nie widze tego w sprzedazy na polskim rynku.

----------


## autorus

> Zrobiłem solidną hydro i termoizolację.
> Na termoizolacji (styropian) mam zamiar ułożyć folie 1 mm.
> W całym domu planowane jest ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> Tu się jednak pojawia problem - jak mocować elementy montażowe ogrzewania podłogowego aby nie uszkodzić folii?
> Znacie może jakieś rozwiązania?


Dla czego ci tak zależy aby nie uszkodzić folii? Moim zdaniem to nie ma żadnego znaczenia, no oczywiście nie mówimy o tym że ktoś ja będzie rozdzierał ale o małych dziurkach.

----------


## ekmir

> Dla czego ci tak zależy aby nie uszkodzić folii? Moim zdaniem to nie ma żadnego znaczenia, no oczywiście nie mówimy o tym że ktoś ja będzie rozdzierał ale o małych dziurkach.


Zależy mi na tym aby nie wpuścić wilgoci w styropian.

----------


## autorus

Nie ma takiej możliwości aby nie wpuścić, poza tym będzie to mała ilość. Całkowite odseparowanie jest niemożliwe. Poza tym wiemy że w styropianie od razu jest wilgoć.  No chyba ze będziesz dawał perlit to sie da.

----------


## ekmir

Wybrane wpisy z tego wątku - powód dla którego nie chce wpuścić wilgoci z wylewki do styropianu:




> ... mokry styro to kiepski opór cieplny.





> ... Takimi śmiesznymi klipsami w kształcie "U" przypinają te rurki...
> Potem się czyta, jaka ta podłogówka jest mało wspaniała...





> ... POD tym styropianem temperatura całorocznie będzie stała + 10stC. Nad tym styropianem ma być płyta podłogówki.
> Byłoby dobrze, jakby ten styropian był suchy...





> Jeśli już kładziemy te płyty styropianowe to musimy to robić przy najmniejszej wilgotności powietrza. Styropian chłonie wilgoć z powietrza, jest zamknięta w tych bąbelkach, kiedy rzucimy to na chudziaka o temp. 10 stopni to nam coś wylezie, a jak zalejemy to betonem to zostanie tam na zawsze. Ta wilgoć będzie pośrednikiem w transporcie ciepła z płyty grzejnej w kierunku gruntu.





> ... Rozłożysz styropianowe płyty...
> ... Potem przykryjesz to folią. Im szczelniejszą tym gorzej!
> Na folii wylejesz wylewkę (umiesz wylać taką BEZ wody robioną?).
> A jak masz tam podłogówkę - to w setkach miejsc ta folia jest podziurawiona takimi ślicznymi spinkami, co rurki trzymają...
> Jak by nie patrzał - wprowadzisz tam, skąd wyjścia nie ma, sporo wody...
> Dziesięcioleciami tam będzie tkwiła...

----------


## Staszk

> Zrobiłem solidną hydro i termoizolację.
> Na termoizolacji (styropian) mam zamiar ułożyć folie 1 mm.
> W całym domu planowane jest ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> Tu się jednak pojawia problem - jak mocować elementy montażowe ogrzewania podłogowego aby nie uszkodzić folii?
> Znacie może jakieś rozwiązania?


Ułóż na styropianowych płytach systemowych ....ale ta cena...

----------


## autorus

Tak systemowy może pomóc. Ale jak wyżej kolega napisał, ta cena  :sad:

----------


## Olleo

Pytanie: jaki bedzie najlepszy, ale i najrozsadniejszy cenowo izolator termiczny do przyklejenia na sufit piwnicy? Plyty PIR ok. 43zl/m2 za 5cm z lambda 0,023? Czy jest cos lepszego/tanszego?

----------


## ekmir

Systemowy już nie wchodzi w grę.
Zakupiłem styropian wcześniej i nie ma szans ułożyć systemowy ze względu na wymiary (grubość). Po ułożeniu tego co mam jest już optymalnie.

Poza tym, jego słabym punktem są łączenia i pogorszenie parametrów grzewczych  :sad:

----------


## Olleo

> Pytanie: jaki bedzie najlepszy, ale i najrozsadniejszy cenowo izolator termiczny do przyklejenia na sufit piwnicy? Plyty PIR ok. 43zl/m2 za 5cm z lambda 0,023? Czy jest cos lepszego/tanszego?


I drugie pytanie - jak wylac wylewke bezposrednio na strop betonowy? W wylewce musza byc peszle z pradem i rury pex z CO w otulinie, wiec przypuszczam, ze 6,5-7cm? Ale czy zbroic? Normalnie wylewke pod parkiet robi sie plywajaca - tutaj bedzie bezposrednio na betonie.

----------


## Olleo

Poprawka - w niektorych miejscach, szczegolnie tam, gdzie maja byc plytki, nie da rady 6.5-7cm, ale max 3, no moooze 4cm. Da tak rade?

----------


## Tomek B..

Miałem we wszystkich pomieszczeniach pospółkę, na wierzchu była sucha jak pieprz, a na 60 cm głębokości była już spora wilgoć. Całą tę warstwę zastąpiłem 60cm warstwą sproszkowanego poliuretanu wsypanego w folię w formie wanny. Moim dylematem było wykonanie pierwszej wylewki tak aby beton nie mieszał się z tym proszkiem i jednocześnie wylewka współpracowała z warstwą izolacji, ale ten problem mam już za sobą i niedługo bedę mógł rozpocząć wylewanie pierwszej płyty grzejnej.

----------


## ekmir

> Nie ma takiej możliwości aby nie wpuścić, poza tym będzie to mała ilość. Całkowite odseparowanie jest niemożliwe. Poza tym wiemy że w styropianie od razu jest wilgoć.  No chyba ze będziesz dawał perlit to sie da.


Na chudziaku mam papę klejoną lepikiem na gorąco (ze sobą i z papą fundamentową) i na to folia budowlana. Następnie na to wysypana jest mieszanka perlitu z gipsem od 3 cm do 5 cm (w zależności od chudziaka). Na tą zasypkę ułożony jest styropian.
Na styropian mam zamiar ułożyć folię (zgrzewaną dla każdego pomieszczenia) o grubości 1 mm.
Myślałem żeby na folię ułożyć siatki i do nich montować elementy ogrzewania podłogowego ta jak np.:: 
http://www.kisan.pl/kisan-comfort-fl...-wzmacniajacej.

Zastanawiam się jednak nad zastosowaniem wylewki anhydrytowej, a dla niej nie zalecają siatek.
Może więc miejsca tych "dziurek" wypełnić klejem do folii, a następnie włożyć klips lub kołek ?

----------


## autorus

Moim zdaniem niepotrzebnie koncentrujesz się na tych "dziurkach" .  Jeśli robisz tak jak powiedziałeś to nie widzę w ogóle problemu. Nawet jeśli coś przecieknie to w procesie podgrzewania i chłodzenia płyty grzewczej cała wilgoć spłynie do perlitu i tam zostanie na wieki wieków.

----------


## ekmir

Jaką radzili byście folię 0,5 mm czy może 1 mm?

----------


## Kristopfer

A powiedzcie mi..
Czy ten perlit lub styropian (warstwa 20cm) to cały znajduje się w wannie?
Czyli górna  krawędź warstwy ocieplenia pokrywa się z fundamentem? 
Czy robimy wannę głębokości 15cm i wtedy 5 cm znajduje się powyżej fundamentu.

----------


## autorus

Całośc znajduje się w wannie. Ale to nie oznacza, że sięga do samej góry fundamentów. Bo przecież potrzebne jest jeszcze miejsce na wylewkę podłogi  :smile:

----------


## Kristopfer

Hmm całość w wannie...
Z tego co mówi mój budowlaniec to wylewka-podłoga to żaden problem bo wymuruje wyższą ścianę i np drzwi balkonowe  będą miały większy otwór który uzupełni od dołu wylewka i podłoga właściwa.
Bo co lepsze mówi coś o kładzeniu 5cm styropianu na fundament tam gdzie okna balkonowe i drzwi wejściowe. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## autorus

Pod drzwi wejściowe daje isomur plus. 

Oczywiście możesz potem ścianami  nadgonić, musisz ocenić co będzie dla ciebie najkorzystniejsze.

Ja chcę zrobić tak:

----------


## Kristopfer

Przyznam szczerze nie potrafię tego  obraska ocenić.
Nie jestem tak zaawansowany.

----------


## autorus

to tylko tak mądrze wygląda  :smile:  miesiąc temu też bym nie wiedział o co chodzi.

----------


## Kristopfer

O ile dobrze widzę to o czyms takim to musiałbym mysleć jak buduję fundament a nie jak on już istnieje.
Poziom gruntu mi nie pasuje i dlatego nie umie tego zrozumieć.
Mogę poprosić o objaśnienie poziomów co gdzie jest.

----------


## autorus

nad pustakiem izolacyjnym isomur plus mam wieniec który mi wyznacza poziom 0.  Po prawej stronie od wieńca , takie puste pole to wylewka. A pod nią jest ocieplenie, trochę dziwnie zaznaczone  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

> Jaką radzili byście folię 0,5 mm czy może 1 mm?


Wracam jeszcze do folii, którą mam zamiar ułożyć na styropianie (przed wylewką). Muszę w najbliższym czasie ją zamówić.
Wylewkę mam zamiar zrobić anhydrytową.
Czy folia budowlana 0,5 mm będzie wystarczająca do tego celu (folia oczywiście z atestem). Czy jest wystarczająco mocna, że późniejsze prace nie spowoduja jej uszkodzeń (układanie podłogówki i wykonywanie wylewki)?
Czy może jednak "pójść" w grubszą folię 1 mm?

----------


## ekmir

A może na rozłożony styropian położyć siatkę i klej, a na tak przygotowane podłoże nanieść folię w płynie?

----------


## Tomek B..

> A może na rozłożony styropian położyć siatkę i klej, a na tak przygotowane podłoże nanieść folię w płynie?


Myślę, że powinieneś rozważyć procesy fizyczne jakie będą zachodziły w styropianie zamkniętym w kotle.

----------


## ekmir

A jak układamy zwykłą folie to nie zamykamy styropianu w kotle?

----------


## Tomek B..

> A jak układamy zwykłą folie to nie zamykamy styropianu w kotle?


Napisałem wszystko na priv.
Dodam tylko że pomiędzy płytą grzejną a jej ociepleniem nie powinno się rozkładać warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej dla pary wodnej.

----------


## ekmir

Wybrane wpisy z tego wątku - powód dla którego nie chce wpuścić wilgoci z wylewki do styropianu:




> ... mokry styro to kiepski opór cieplny.





> ... Takimi śmiesznymi klipsami w kształcie "U" przypinają te rurki...
> Potem się czyta, jaka ta podłogówka jest mało wspaniała...


 


> ... POD tym styropianem temperatura całorocznie będzie stała + 10stC. Nad tym styropianem ma być płyta podłogówki.
> Byłoby dobrze, jakby ten styropian był suchy...





> Jeśli już kładziemy te płyty styropianowe to musimy to robić przy najmniejszej wilgotności powietrza. Styropian chłonie wilgoć z powietrza, jest zamknięta w tych bąbelkach, kiedy rzucimy to na chudziaka o temp. 10 stopni to nam coś wylezie, a jak zalejemy to betonem to zostanie tam na zawsze. Ta wilgoć będzie pośrednikiem w transporcie ciepła z płyty grzejnej w kierunku gruntu.





> ... Rozłożysz styropianowe płyty...
> ... Potem przykryjesz to folią. Im szczelniejszą tym gorzej!
> Na folii wylejesz wylewkę (umiesz wylać taką BEZ wody robioną?).
> A jak masz tam podłogówkę - to w setkach miejsc ta folia jest podziurawiona takimi ślicznymi spinkami, co rurki trzymają...
> Jak by nie patrzał - wprowadzisz tam, skąd wyjścia nie ma, sporo wody...
> Dziesięcioleciami tam będzie tkwiła...


oraz




> Myślę, że powinieneś rozważyć procesy fizyczne jakie będą zachodziły w styropianie zamkniętym w kotle.





> Dodam tylko że pomiędzy płytą grzejną a jej ociepleniem nie powinno się rozkładać warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej dla pary wodnej.


Czy tu nie mamy przypadkiem jakiejś sprzeczności?

----------


## autorus

Ja na pur daje folie, ale po to aby mi sie niemieszal pur z betonem. Ale nie zakladam ze sie w ogole ni bedzie mieszal. Chodzi o to aby sie niemieszal nadmiernie.

----------


## cronin

Autorus czy dobrze kojarzę że ty "bawiłeś się" purem, zalałeś go wodą i po jakimś czasie ona przesiąkła pod proszek? Czy dobrze kojarzę że pur jest nienasiąkliwy ale przepuszczalny?

----------


## autorus

Tak.  :Smile:  jednak wolalbym wlac w pur jak najmniej wody, to chyba zrozumiale  :Smile:

----------


## cronin

Ja nie w tym kontekście  :smile:  miałam obsypać purem fundamenty z zewnątrz ale zdaję się że zrezygnuję

----------


## Tomek B..

Autorus zrezygnuj z tej folii i wybierz coś co spełni taką samą funkcję, której oczekujesz i jednocześnie pozwoli na samoistne odparowanie wilgoci.
Możesz wylać na ten proszek tony wody, fizyka sobie z tym poradzi.
Rozumiem, że masz pewność, że ten proszek jest idealnie suchy?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Wybrane wpisy z tego wątku - powód dla którego nie chce wpuścić wilgoci z wylewki do styropianu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nie ma żadnych sprzeczności. Zasada jest taka aby nie blokować praw fizyki a jedynym odstępstwem w tej zasadzie jest blokada na poziomie izolacji przeciwwilgociowej.

----------


## ekmir

Czyli na płyty styropianowe mam bezpośrednio mocować listwy/szyny do mocowania rurek ogrzewania podłogowego i wszystko zalać wylewką?

----------


## autorus

> Autorus zrezygnuj z tej folii i wybierz coś co spełni taką samą funkcję, której oczekujesz i jednocześnie pozwoli na samoistne odparowanie wilgoci.
> Możesz wylać na ten proszek tony wody, fizyka sobie z tym poradzi.
> Rozumiem, że masz pewność, że ten proszek jest idealnie suchy?


Pomysł z folia ściągnąłem od pigeona  :smile:  Robię podłoge z dwóch warstw , przy czym pierwsza będzie zbrojona  :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

> Pomysł z folia ściągnąłem od pigeona  Robię podłoge z dwóch warstw , przy czym pierwsza będzie zbrojona


Jeśli już musi to być folia to tylko paroprzepuszczalna.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Czyli na płyty styropianowe mam bezpośrednio mocować listwy/szyny do mocowania rurek ogrzewania podłogowego i wszystko zalać wylewką?


Dokładnie tak.

----------


## autorus

> Jeśli już musi to być folia to tylko paroprzepuszczalna.


Myślisz o czymś takim?

http://allegro.pl/folia-paroprzepusz...414701592.html

paroprzepuszczalne znalazłem tylko dachowe. Pigeon dawał zwykłą budowlaną.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Myślisz o czymś takim?
> 
> http://allegro.pl/folia-paroprzepusz...414701592.html
> 
> paroprzepuszczalne znalazłem tylko dachowe. Pigeon dawał zwykłą budowlaną.


Tak może być ale szkoda kasy, chodzi tylko o to aby proszek nie mieszał się z betonem. Pomyśl o tekturze w rolce.

----------


## autorus

hihi no niby tak, tylko ze ja posadzkę bede zbroił i czy ta tektura mi sie nie porwie przy zbrojeniu. Jutro będę zalewał ławy jak będzie ładna pogoda, pomyślałem ze się pochwalę  :smile:   Kurcze , żałuję ze nie dałem rady dotrzeć do Ciebie na zalewanie  :sad:

----------


## Tomek B..

Majster nie miał żadnych pretensji i poszło wszystko bez żadnego problemu.
Płyta zbrojona siatką o grubości 10cm.

----------


## ekmir

A styki płyt styropianowych uszczelniać czymś (np. klejem)?

----------


## MKośc

Przeczytałam cały wątek i to chciałam zrobić jako ciepłą podłogę na gruncie okazało się po przeczytaniu porażką  :Confused: 
może doradzicie jak to powinno wyglądać :
dom parterowy pow.całk.200m2
bez zam.poddasza
grunt piaszczysty ,suchy ,teren bez podmakania ,działka prosta jak talerz na lekkim wzniesieniu nie w dolinie.
dom od pow.gruntu będzie wyżej o 30cm
grzanie podłogowe
Teraz to już nawet nie wiem jak zacząć??? jak izolować i czym i czy wogóle?
myslałam że pod chudziak damy 20cm styropianu 038 a teraz to już nie wiem.... jak zrobić ciepłą podłogę na gruncie żeby potem nie żałować?

----------


## cruz

> Teraz to już nawet nie wiem jak zacząć??? jak izolować i czym i czy wogóle?
> myslałam że pod chudziak damy 20cm styropianu 038 a teraz to już nie wiem.... jak zrobić ciepłą podłogę na gruncie żeby potem nie żałować?


Płyta fundamentowa?

----------


## MKośc

będą ławy fundamentowe,potem bloczki fundamentowe no i ze środka wybiera się grunt i robi różne mieszanki ,my nie chcielismy nic wybierać bo mamy żółty piasek na tej głębokości tylko na niego dać 20cm styropianu ,wylewkę, folię,styropian 10cm itp

----------


## Tomek B..

> Przeczytałam cały wątek i to chciałam zrobić jako ciepłą podłogę na gruncie okazało się po przeczytaniu porażką 
> może doradzicie jak to powinno wyglądać :
> dom parterowy pow.całk.200m2
> bez zam.poddasza
> grunt piaszczysty ,suchy ,teren bez podmakania ,działka prosta jak talerz na lekkim wzniesieniu nie w dolinie.
> dom od pow.gruntu będzie wyżej o 30cm
> grzanie podłogowe
> Teraz to już nawet nie wiem jak zacząć??? jak izolować i czym i czy wogóle?
> myslałam że pod chudziak damy 20cm styropianu 038 a teraz to już nie wiem.... jak zrobić ciepłą podłogę na gruncie żeby potem nie żałować?


Przede wszystkim należy to ocieplenie zrobić w zgodzie z prawami fizyki a nie naszymi prawami (czytaj 'widzimisie').

----------


## MKośc

własnie trzeba było na fizykę do szkoły chodzić :cool: 
boje się trochę tych ekip budowlanych ....

----------


## Tomek B..

> własnie trzeba było na fizykę do szkoły chodzić
> boje się trochę tych ekip budowlanych ....


Akurat z podłogą to taki torcik przekładany i wystarczy tylko tej ekipie przepis dać, potem wystarczy już tylko nadzór inwestora.

----------


## ekmir

Tyle tylko, że ekipy są wielce zdziwione i nie za bardzo chcą wdrażać przedstawiane w tym wątku rozwiązania.
Z tego też względu ja podjąłem się wykonywania tego torcika samodzielnie przy teoretycznym wsparciu Forumowiczów.
Za co im już wielokrotnie dziękowałem ale i przy tej okazji jeszcze raz serdecznie dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## MKośc

> Tyle tylko, że ekipy są wielce zdziwione i nie za bardzo chcą wdrażać przedstawiane w tym wątku rozwiązania.
> Z tego też względu ja podjąłem się wykonywania tego torcika samodzielnie przy teoretycznym wsparciu Forumowiczów.
> Za co im już wielokrotnie dziękowałem ale i przy tej okazji jeszcze raz serdecznie dziękuję


dokładnie Cię rozumiem ,oczy robią zdziwione i a po co to? tylko że nie oni będą płacic moje rachunki..eh
bardzo proszę o przepis na torcika dla mnie  :yes:

----------


## BreSsoN

Czy temat proszku poliuretanowego umarl, nic na ten temat nie piszecie, czy ktos wyslal tego tira i zabral pania Kinge na kawe?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Czy temat proszku poliuretanowego umarl, nic na ten temat nie piszecie, czy ktos wyslal tego tira i zabral pania Kinge na kawe?


Spożytkowałem całkiem niedawno 2 składy, jednak dość długo na nie czekałem, kolejny przyjedzie we wrześniu...
Powinieneś kontaktować się bezpośrednio z dostawcą.

----------


## ekmir

> bardzo proszę o przepis na torcika dla mnie


Masz już ten przepis?

----------


## MKośc

*ekmir*   niestety  nie mam ,dalej czekam.....chciałabym dać 2x po 10cm styropianu na podłogę ale nie wiem czy 10cm pod wylewkę i 10cm na wylewkę czy lepiej 2x 10 cm na wylewkę ?

----------


## ekmir

Są różne szkoły. Rozważ jeszcze ewentualne zamienne lub uzupełniające zastosowanie proszku PUR lub perlitu.
Ważne tez jest to czy podłogę masz na gruncie, czy masz piwnicę.

----------


## ekmir

> *ekmir*   niestety  nie mam ,dalej czekam.....chciałabym dać 2x po 10cm styropianu na podłogę ale nie wiem czy 10cm pod wylewkę i 10cm na wylewkę czy lepiej 2x 10 cm na wylewkę ?


Wydaje mi się, że lepej na "chudziaka" ale wcześniej należałoby zrobić na nim dobra hydroizolacje.

----------


## MKośc

Nie ma piwnic,dom posadowiony na gruncie piaszczystym,suchym.
jakieś propozycje :smile:

----------


## ekmir

A "chudziak" jest?

----------


## MKośc

chudziak ma być

----------


## Raźny

Jak nie ma chudziaka jeszcze to ja bym dał na ten piasek z 10cm kruszywa 20-50mm kamień nie podciąga kapilarnie wilgoci.  Zagęścił zagęszczarką. Na to styro EPS100 w grubości 35cm  - dlatego, że jak się coś się wkropli na styro to grawitacyjnie popłynie po kamieniach w piach I styro nie będzie miał okazji stać się mokry. , na to zbrojony chudziak 10cm co by równomiernie rozkładał naciski na styro, na to szczelna hydroizolacja z papy i dalej to już wykończeniówka... To wszystko przy założeniu, że masz piach i pewność, że woda stabilnie pod ławami.

----------


## Aedifico

> Jak nie ma chudziaka jeszcze to ja bym dał na ten piasek z 10cm kruszywa 20-50mm kamień nie podciąga kapilarnie wilgoci.


Który konkretnie kamień bo rodzajów trochę jest i większość podciąga.



> Zagęścił zagęszczarką. Na to styro EPS100 w grubości 35cm  - dlatego, że jak się coś się wkropli na styro to grawitacyjnie popłynie po kamieniach w piach I styro nie będzie miał okazji stać się mokry. , *na to zbrojony chudziak 10cm co by równomiernie rozkładał naciski na styro,* na to szczelna hydroizolacja z papy i dalej to już wykończeniówka... To wszystko przy założeniu, że masz piach i pewność, że woda stabilnie pod ławami.


Co ma wspólnego zbrojenie chudziaka z równomiernym rozkładem obciążeń? Czy kolega wie,że taki chidziak za maaksimum 15 lat zacznie ulegać zniszczeniu w wyniku korozji zbrojenia?

----------


## MKośc

z tego co wiem to konstruktor nie przewidział zbrojenia chudziaka na 100% mam miec coś takiego :
*PG1 - POSADZKA MIESZKANIA NA GRUNCIE
podłoga alternatywnie: wykładzina; terakota...
szlichta beton. z prow. instalacji, zdylatowana 4.0
ocieplenie - styropian M30 10.0
folia hydroizolacyjna 2x na zakład
zatarcie beton warstwa wyrównawcza
beton B 7.5 10.0
warstwa zagęszczonego suchego piasku 20.0
grunt rodzimy po zdjęciu humusu*

a ja chce bardziej docieplic podłogę tylko nie wiem w którym miejscu? jak już wczesniej pisałam.

----------


## Raźny

Wbrew pozorom jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie pod warunkiem niskiego poziomu wody gruntowej. Z tym, że raczej nie piasek, a grubsze frakcje kruszywa - żwir, pospółka. Podciąganie kapilarne tych materiałów jest niewielkie, a wilgoć, która może zebrać się pod styropianem (dlaczego się zbierze opisywał to Adam) po prostu wsiąka w podłoże gruntowe.

kruszywo np.
żwir płukany, specjalne maty drenujące.

Napisał HenoK. W tym temacie, chyba okolice 10-15 strony?

I ja się z TYM zgadzam. POD warunkiem niskiego stanu wody gruntowej.

Co do zbrojenia w chudziaku.

Czy zbrojony wieniec na ścianie fundamentowej po 15 lat przestanie istnieć?
W tym przypadku autor nie neguje niskiego stanu wody jak pamiętam jeszcze. To skąd ma się pojawić korozja zbrojenia? To nie musi być zresztą siatka. Zbrojenie rozproszone PP jest alternatywą? Chudziak jest nad styropianem. Powinien być w stanie suchym?

Ale oczywiście chętnie posłucham, jeśli kolega mnie wyprowadzi z błędu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Ja będę miał wieniec na bloczkach fundamentowych  :smile:

----------


## Aedifico

> Wbrew pozorom jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie pod warunkiem niskiego poziomu wody gruntowej. Z tym, że raczej nie piasek, a grubsze frakcje kruszywa - żwir, pospółka. Podciąganie kapilarne tych materiałów jest niewielkie, a wilgoć, która może zebrać się pod styropianem (dlaczego się zbierze opisywał to Adam) po prostu wsiąka w podłoże gruntowe.
> 
> kruszywo np.
> żwir płukany, specjalne maty drenujące.
> 
> Napisał HenoK. W tym temacie, chyba okolice 10-15 strony?
> 
> I ja się z TYM zgadzam. POD warunkiem niskiego stanu wody gruntowej.
> 
> ...


Szanowny kolego beton podkładowy do tzw. chudziaka to zazwyczaj B10 do ścian fund. min. B15 , beton B10 ma duży współczynnik w/c co powoduje wraz z warunkami w jakich pracuje szybką karbonizację betonu a ta z kolei zanik ochronnych właściwości betonu i korozję stali. Zwykle też siatka jest pojedyncza i jej ułożenie w betonie jest losowe więc nie spałnia żadnej funkcji poza przeciskurczową co z kolei powoduje,że jej zbrojenie jest właściwie bez sensu.

P.S. Korozja zbrojenia nastąpi później jeśli beton jest w pełni nasycony wodą niż w betonie suchym lub okresowo mokrym.


P.S.2 Nie mieszajmy sprawy podciągania kapilarnego z wysokim stanem wód gruntowych. Podciąganie kapilarne występuje *zawsze* kwestia tylko w jak dużym stopniu.

P.S.3 Twierdzenie,że wilgoć sobie spłynie grawitacyjnie to jest jakiś żart

----------


## Raźny

Z postów kojarzę, że masz dużą wiedzę, na temat betonowania dlatego spierać się nie będę. 

"...Twierdzenie,że wilgoć sobie spłynie grawitacyjnie to jest jakiś żart ..." Ponieważ... ? 

To rozwiązanie ma ta zaletę, przy niskim stanie wód, zaznaczam, warstwa styropianu zachowuje swoje parametry termoizolacyjne przez cały okres eksploatacji. A o to nam chodzi.

----------


## Aedifico

> Z postów kojarzę, że masz dużą wiedzę, na temat betonowania dlatego spierać się nie będę. 
> 
> "...Twierdzenie,że wilgoć sobie spłynie grawitacyjnie to jest jakiś żart ..." Ponieważ... ? 
> 
> To rozwiązanie ma ta zaletę, przy niskim stanie wód, zaznaczam, warstwa styropianu zachowuje swoje parametry termoizolacyjne przez cały okres eksploatacji. A o to nam chodzi.


Z tym zbrojeniem chudziaka spotykam się często w projektach i zupełnie nie rozumiem co projektanci chcą tym osiągnąć, projektują jakby zupełnie zapomnieli czego się uczyli.

Odnośnie wilgoci to wilgoć "nie spływa" , żaden drenaż na wilgoć nie pomoże bo wilgoć może być związana w materiale a nie tylko na jego powierzchni. Owszem można zredukkować podciąganie kapilarne ale całkowicie odciąć wilgoć jakimś zasypem/kamieniem/drenażem to nie da rady.

----------


## MKośc

a ja dalej nie wiem gdzie mam dać  ten dodatkowy styropian .....

----------


## Aedifico

> a ja dalej nie wiem gdzie mam dać  ten dodatkowy styropian .....


Na ten poprzedni tylko zaplanuj warstwy żeby się pomieszczenie nie obniżyło...

Tak na marginesie jak ktoś robi hydroizolacje polecam KSK, wygodne i można samemu wykleić:

http://www.technologie-budowlane.com...3_126_130.html

http://skn.pl/pl/strony/bornithene/

----------


## Raźny

A czy wykonane jest badanie geotechniczne i ustalony został stabilny poziom wód gruntowych?

Jeżeli jest niski, ja tak mam. stabilne 1m pod ławami oraz piach. To styropian daję pod chudego. Poczytaj pierwsze 20 stron tego wątku dlaczego. Powiem Ci, że ja dam najprawdopodobniej 35cm EPS 100.

----------


## Aedifico

> To styropian daję pod chudego.  Powiem Ci, że ja dam najprawdopodobniej 35cm EPS 100.


Spierał się nie będę ale z mojego punktu widzenia to "nieco" nie mające uzasadnienia rozwiązanie ale wolnoć Tomku...

----------


## MKośc

Nie obniży mi się pomieszczenie bo ja już powiedziałam architektowi że na 100% dam 20 cm styropianu na przekładkę 10/10 i on już wysokośc pomieszczenia naniósł .
zastanawiam się tylko czy dać normalny styropian czy jakiś* specialny* ,będę miała ogrzewanie podłogowe,ja to sobie tak wyobrażam więc bardzo proszę o poprawę bo naczytałam się już tyle że głowa pęka:
PG1 - POSADZKA MIESZKANIA NA GRUNCIE
podłoga alternatywnie: wykładzina; terakota...
szlichta beton. z prow. instalacji, zdylatowana 4.0
ocieplenie - styropian M30 10.0
FOLIA POD PODŁOGÓWKĘ
"SPECJALNY STYROPIAN" 10CM
folia hydroizolacyjna 2x na zakład
zatarcie beton warstwa wyrównawcza
beton B 7.5 10.0
warstwa zagęszczonego suchego piasku 20.0
grunt rodzimy po zdjęciu humusu

----------


## ekmir

Ponieważ opinie na temat zastosowania folii na styropianie, przed wylewką są podzielone bardzo proszę o dyskusję i argumenty dotyczące tego zagadnienia.
- czy należy wykonać szczelną izolację z folii budowlanej tak aby nie "wpuścić" do ocieplenia wilgoci, co w przypadku konieczności mocowania elementów ogrzewania podłogowego (dziurki w folii)
- czy może zastosować folię parporzepuszczalną aby była mozliwość "wyprowadzenia" wilgoci z ocieplenia

----------


## Mario133

Witam,
mam mały problem ponieważ w projekcie mam nietypowy sposób rozwiązania podłogi (załącznik)



To rozwiązanie nie podoba mi się ponieważ umieszczenie termoizolacji pod "płytą żelbetową" powoduje powstanie mostków termicznych pod ścianami fundamentowymi wewnątrz budynku. 

Pomyślałem, żeby termoizolację wykonać ze styropianu 2x10 cm położonego na tej płycie żelbetowej, ale takie rozwiązanie generuje dodatkowe koszty w postaci:
- konieczności dodania jednej warstwy silikatów do ścian konstrukcyjnych w celu zachowania wysokości pomieszczeń
- większej ilości piasku do utwardzenia pod płytę

Sama płyta jest zbrojona siatką typu Q188 (fi 6/fi 6 co 150/150) górą i dołem płyty. Samo rozwiązanie płytowe wydaje mi się rozsądna ze względu na to że połączy ściany fundamentowe z podłożem i zapewni stabilność podłogi na długi okres (brak problemów z osiadaniem podłogi). Czy dobrze myślę czy jest to zbyteczne rozwiązanie i wystarczy wylać zwykły chudziak bo zbrojenie nie wiele zmieni ?

Czy jest możliwość wykonania tej płyty na przedostatniej warstwie bloczka betonowego, tak aby uniknąć dodawania warstwy silikatów ?

Aha nie mam w projekcie uwzględnione z jakiego betonu ma być ta "płyta żelbetowa", czy mogę przyjąć B10 jak zwykły chudziak?

Z góry dziękuje za wszelką pomoc.

----------


## ekmir

Zbrojenie "chudziaka" to chyba nie najlepszy pomysł

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam,
> mam mały problem ponieważ w projekcie mam nietypowy sposób rozwiązania podłogi (załącznik)
> 
> 
> 
> To rozwiązanie nie podoba mi się ponieważ umieszczenie termoizolacji pod "płytą żelbetową" powoduje powstanie mostków termicznych pod ścianami fundamentowymi wewnątrz budynku. 
> 
> Pomyślałem, żeby termoizolację wykonać ze styropianu 2x10 cm położonego na tej płycie żelbetowej, ale takie rozwiązanie generuje dodatkowe koszty w postaci:
> - konieczności dodania jednej warstwy silikatów do ścian konstrukcyjnych w celu zachowania wysokości pomieszczeń
> ...


To jest absolutnie błędne rozwiązanie ! Po pierwsze ta pseudo płyta jest zbyt słabo zbrojona aby być zamocowana w ścianach, lepiej aby była zdylatowana od ścian, pod drugie przy 10 cm grubości nie utrzyma się normowych warunkó zachowania otuliny po trzecie zbrojonego elementów *nie wolno* wykonywać z betonu B10. Tak zaprojektowany element to po 15 lataach zagwarantowana korozja i rozwój znisczenia betonu. Beton min. B15 , najlepiej B20 z uwagi na ochronę przed karbonizacją.

----------


## autorus

Tu bym się przychylał, ja leję B25 z dodatkiem wodoodpornym. Duży koszt nie jest raptem 10zł/m3 za dodatek  a spokój do końca życia.

----------


## Mario133

Dziękuje za odpowiedzi.

Po namyśle zrezygnuje z tej płyty ze względu na jej znaczny koszt przy chęci poprawnego wykonania.

Skłaniam się do rozwiązania: porządne ubicie piasku warstwami 3 x 10 cm na mokro -> chudziak B10 z dylatacją ze styropianu do poziomu ścian fundamentowych na to papa SBS termozgrzewalna potem styropian 2 x 10 cm na zakładkę, następnie wylewka zbrojona z ułożoną podłogówką (chyba wersja bez foli -> bezpośrednio na styropian)

Czy tak będzie sensownie ?
Jak się jeszcze odważę na niekonwencjonalne rozwiązania to wogóle z chudziaka zrezygnuje.

----------


## plumbum

no i stało się, dołączyłem do grona perlitowców. Parter około 90m2 wysypany. Co przykryłem? poza stropem i tregrami co 90cm, sporo elstycznych przewodów wentylacyjnych (miejscami wystaja ponad perlit, tam gdzie przechodziły ponad tregrami, bo fi przewodow to ponad 6cm, a poziom perlitu to 5cm ponad tregry) no i troche peszli z kablami. Mieszanie: znalazłem duży pojemnik prostokątny z tworzywa, w którym mieścił się jeden worek 125L perlitu i 25kg gipsu. trochę się usypywało na początku mieszania, dlatego gips podawałem w dwóch porcjach. Odnoszę wrażenie że perlit wymieszany z gipsem trochę siada. Nie wiem, czy się dobrze wyraziłem mam na myśli to, iż litr grochu zmieszany z litrem piasku nie daje w efekcie dwóch litrów grocho-piachu  :smile: 
MOje uwagi co do osiadania perlitu: ma ono miejsce niestety, w szczególności w takich miejscach gdzie przebiegały przewody wentylacyjne oraz pod tregrami, czyli tam, gdzie niezbyt dokładnie rozprowadził się proszek. Po związaniu perlitu wykonałem obowiązkowy spacerek po całej podłodze wymuszając siadanie perlitu, miejscami było to nawet 2cm. Po tej operacji podsypałem ubytki i zrosiłem ponownie wodą.

Aha, przecież miałem się o coś zapytać. Jutro zabieram się do rozkładania podłogówki. Plan jest taki: siatka fi2,7mm z okiem 10x10cm bezpośrednio na perlit. Zainspirowany Mistrzami tego forum stwierdzam: żadnej folii, żadnego aluminium, żadnych malowanych krateczek, żadnych takerów i klipsów. Za to wykorzystam między innymi sznureczki którymi były wiązane worki z perlitem  :wink:  Jeśli jednak coś nie tak zrozumiałem i robię jakieś straszne głupstwo, to proszę mi dać znać jak najszybiej !!!!
wkrótce wrzucę zdjęcia

Aha, podłoga nie na gruncie, ale w tym wątku było sporo o perlicie, więc pozwoliłem sobie napisać.
plumbum

----------


## adam_mk

Po ułożeniu podłogówki na siatce podniósłbym całą siatkę na jakich podkładkach, aby rurki były w połowie grubości płyty grzewczej.
Da się, jak do zalewania ułoży się jakieś pomosty.

"Po związaniu perlitu wykonałem obowiązkowy spacerek po całej podłodze wymuszając siadanie perlitu..."
Nie dziwota, ze siadło pod ... plumbum...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## plumbum

> Po ułożeniu podłogówki na siatce podniósłbym całą siatkę na jakich podkładkach, aby rurki były w połowie grubości płyty grzewczej.
> Da się, jak do zalewania ułoży się jakieś pomosty.


Mógłbym prosić jakiś krótki opis, jak takie pomosty się robi? Co do podkładów: myślałem o odlanych z betonu klockach, podstawa około 8x8 cm (chociaż w zasadzie jeden bok może mieć więcej, ważne żeby przeszło przez oczka rozłożonej już siatki ) wysokość 2-2,5 cm, w środku ewentualnie zatopiony jakiś kawałek drutu. Jeśli by je rozstawić co pół metra, to potrzeba takich lekko ponad 50 szt na każde 10m2. Będzie trochę zabawy z ich zrobieniem. Ale czy to zda egzamin? A może zrobić grubsze zakładając że zapadną się trochę w perlicie?




> "Po związaniu perlitu wykonałem obowiązkowy spacerek po całej podłodze wymuszając siadanie perlitu..."
> Nie dziwota, ze siadło pod ... plumbum...
> 
> 
> Adam M.


wyszło mi że gdybym był cały z plumbum, bo bym ważył jakieś 770kg, czyli stojąc na jednej nodze wywierałbym na perlit ciśnienie około 770 kPa 
 :smile: 
plumbum

----------


## adam_mk

Kilka połówek cegły wstawia się w oczka siatki.
Na nich (ponad siatką i rurkami) układa jakie dechy.
Chodzi się po tych dechach.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

U mnie w dzienniku jest kilka fotek z kładzenia perlitu   :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4868491

----------


## atma135

Witam!
Bardzo proszę o radę.Dom jest wykonany z bala,posadowiony na podwalinach drewnianych,te z koliei na ścianach z bloczków  fundamentowych.Wewnątrz  mam teraz  10cm betonu na 50cm piachu.Poziom podłogi to góra podwaliny.Między wylewką a planowaną podłogą jest 27cm.
Częściowo planuje podłogówkę a częściowo grubą deskę drewnianą.
Myślałem tak-folia czarna 2 razy,2 razy 10cm styropian,folie aluminiową,rurki podłogówki przymocowane klipsami,zbrojenia,wylewkę,płytki-panele.W części z podłogą drewnianą tak samo(oczywiście bez rurek i folii) albo legary,między legarami wełna,deska(teraz mam taki"mętlik" w głowie że najchętniej to rozwiązanie zastosowałbym na całym parterze,niestety żona ma już koncepcję estetyczną która to wyklucza).
Decyzję muszę podjąć szybko.Teraz nie wiem,zrezygnować z foli aluminiowej?Całkiem czy na rzecz paroprzepuszczalnej?Co zamiast klipsów?Te zbrojenia nie są zalecane tylko w chudziaku(tam nie mam) czy też zrezygnować z tych w suchej wylewce-jeśli tak to mój majster chyba odmówi wykonania...

----------


## adam_mk

Zrezygnowałbym z tych nieszczęśliwych pomysłów.
Poczytał co , tak dokładniej, o problemie, z którym się chcesz zmierzyć.
Potem zrobił DOBRZE tę podłogówkę.

Po co Ci ta GRUBA deska drewniana?
Nie wystarczy DESKA?
PO CO Ci ta folia alu?
Te spinki do mocowania alupexa to mam ochotę wbić w plecy (od góry do dołu!!!) takim, co je doradzają... tyle razy ile razy o tym czytam.

Problem opisany po tysiąckroć tu, na forum.
Zadaj sobie trochę trudu i poszperaj!
Albo rób głupstwa, jak Ci się nie chce...

Adam M.

----------


## ekmir

Sam się ciągle zastanawiam nad wykonaniem warstwy rozdzielającej pod wylewką (co ułożyć na styropianie).
Rozwiązania mogą być następujące:
- folia budowlana 0,5,
- tektura falista,
- papier parafinowy,
- brak warstwy rozdzielającej

----------


## o_c

Do czego oprócz ocieplenia podłogi, zapraw, tynków można wykorzystać perlity?

----------


## adam_mk

Masz fiksację funkcjonalną!
 :Lol: 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiksacja_funkcjonalna

Można sobie zrobić "zimę" w lipcu!
Można "postrzelać" nim z dmuchawki dziewczynom po łydkach!
Można, po polaniu jakim olejem czy benzyną (bo chłonny) PODPALIĆ ten niepalny perlit!
Można nim napełnić piaskownicę...
Można worek powiesić nad drzwiami a w skrzydło drzwi wbić sterczący gwóźdź !!!
(Też widowiskowe)
Można zastosować zamiast karimaty na biwaku...

Wiele można...
 :Lol: 

Chyba, ze pytasz - do czego jeszcze ZWYKLE się go wykorzystuje?

Adam M.

----------


## Teves

> Masz fiksację funkcjonalną!
> 
> 
> 
> Chyba, ze pytasz - do czego jeszcze ZWYKLE się go wykorzystuje?
> 
> Adam M.


No właśnie. Jak perlitem ocieplić dach odwrócony ? Wymyśliłem sobie takie cudo i nie mogę skończyć  :smile:  Jestem na etapie papy, na tym powinien byc styrodur, a nad stryrodurem kamyki. Z tym styrodurem mi tu nie po drodze 500 pln za m^3. Ale  jak tu zaprządź perlit w styroduru miejsce ?

----------


## o_c

*Adamie* fiksacja funkcjonalna mi nie grozi, jak trzeba to dzdzownicą buty zasznuruję  :big grin: .
A mój problem już znasz.
Obecnie zastanawiam się czy 50 cm perlitu w podłodze będzie ok.
Jakby ktoś potrzebował perlitu w okolicach Cieszyna to mogę pomóc.

----------


## adam_mk

Teves
Weź perlit, trochę szkła wodnego cement i cementolit.
Zrób betonik i zalej ten dach.
 cementolit 
TU zajrzyj: http://archiwumallegro.pl/polimerobe...110881918.html
Zrobisz termoizolację bezspoinową w pełni wodouszczelnioną.

o_c
50cm to bardzo gruba termoizolacja i powinna mieć niespotykane parametry.
Szkło jest twarde.
To, ze jest to piasek i nogi się w nim zapadają trochę myli.
Jak posklejasz drobinki to będziesz miał solidna podstawę.

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

Witam,

Potrzebuje pomocy - to że będzie perlito-gips to już przesądzone. Ale mam pytanie techniczne. Garaż jest ogrzewany - więc moje pytanie czy w garażu też można zastosować perlit z gipsem czy perlit wymieszać z czymś innym. Drugie techniczne pytanie czy na stropie pod perlit też musi być papa. Proszę o pomoc. Sprawa jest pilna.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## o_c

To jeszcze jedno pytanie.
Do czego najlepiej nadaje się sort <0,5 mm?

----------


## adam_mk

Justyna P
Opisz dokładniej o co chodzi.
Jaki strop i co chcesz uzyskać.

o_c
Sporo można z tego zrobić.
Kompozyty.
Dodaj cementolitu i spień taki perlitobeton.
Zrób test w jakim wiaderku.

Adam M.

----------


## o_c

Adamie gdzie ten cementolit najłatwiej dostać bo przychodzą mi do głowy dziwne pomysły....

----------


## adam_mk

Zerknij na Allegro.
Tam prawie zawsze są próbki wystawione z namiarem na producenta.

Uważam, ze jest to jeden z "lepszych wynalazków" jakie zrobiono w chemii budowlanej.
Mnie - bardzo pomaga.

Adam M.

TU masz AKTUALNĄ aukcję.
Są regularnie powtarzane...
http://allegro.pl/polimerobeton-dla-...490234450.html
A.M.

----------


## Justyna P

Już piszę. Co do stropu to tak jak kiedyś pisaliśmy będzie to zamiast styropianu czyli taka warstwa nie izolacyjna tylko "technologiczna". Tylko czy pod to też kładziemy pape.
A jeśli chodzi o garaż to tak jak pisałam będzie ogrzewany - też chcemy dać perlit tylko z czym go wymieszać.

----------


## qubic

Czy perlit w takiej cenie jest ok?
http://allegro.pl/perlit-na-wylewki-...511691683.html
mam do zrobienia warstwę 25cm na 70m2 i szukam taniej oferty.Może ktoś coś podpowie?
p.s.
dziękuję adamowi mk i wielu osobom które stworzyły ten wątek

----------


## o_c

Na alledrogo szukałem cementolitu tylko po tytułach, mój błąd, ale próbka już zapłacona....
Teraz co do spieniania... "ludwik" czy coś bardziej wymyślnego?

----------


## adam_mk

Cena...
Worek, dwa czy kilka - tak.
Ale jak potrzeba TIRa to bym negocjował!

Justyna P
Strop to jest to "coś " nad głową.. To ja wiem.
Ale...
Może być stropem piwnicy, parteru, 1 pietra, 2 piętra , ... , ostatnim stropem.

Jeżeli jest to strop wewnętrzny to papy nie potrzeba.
Jak najwyższy - to trzeba rozważyć całość warstw.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

o_c

Kilka prawd o zabawie z perlitem (i nie tylko z nim).

Najpierw mieszamy cement z wodą - dostajemy mleko cementowe.
Potem dodajemy cementolitu. Tyle, ile trzeba. Zrób kilka próbek typu: mało , średnio, dużo.
Potem mieszadłem na wiertarce i sporymi obrotami spieniamy wstępnie miksturę.

Perlit wsypujemy do jakiej michy i... MOCZYMY z jakiego prysznica.
Suchy dodany do mleka cementowego - zgasi pianę!
Wilgotny - nie zrobi tego.

Dodajemy perlitu do mikstury, do potrzebnej konsystencji, mieszając i spieniając dalej.

MOŻNA wbić tam jakie jajko...
(Utrwala pianę i wcale nie przeszkadza.)

Czekamy aż próbki zastygną a potem wyschną..... (trochę trwa).

UWAGA!
Cementolit  kosztuje a szkło wodne dużo mniej....
Zrób kilka próbek z dodatkiem szkła wodnego w różnych kombinacjach.
Z jajkiem, z cementolitem, z ludwikiem...

Wydasz z pięć dych na wiadra w Castoramie (po jakie 5zł/szt) ale ta wiedza Ci się opłaci!
Do konkretnego miejsca nabełtasz optymalny skład.
Albo jak granit twardy albo jak szkło nienasiąkliwy, albo lżejszy od puchu...
- To co potrzebne.

Opisuj sobie skład gdzieś na boku a wiadra ponumeruj.
Są stożkowe, to łatwo po związaniu próbkę wyjąć.

Za jaki tydzień będziesz tu instruktarze robił!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Adam M.


Spieniacze to najczęściej sole.
Sole znacznie spowalniają wiązanie (hydratację) cementu. (Ludwik).
Ale...
Są też ZASADOWE spieniacze (myjnie samochodowe z nich korzystają).
Takie są lepsze, bo w niczym nie spowalniają procesu.

Cukier za to UNIEMOŻLIWIA wiązanie cementu!

Opisz, proszę, co wyszło z testów.

A.M.

----------


## o_c

Idę drapać wiaderka po dysperbencie...

----------


## Justyna P

Dziękuje, strop wewnętrzny - czyli niepotrzeba papy. Ja laik jestem więc z góry przepraszam za nieprecyzyjne sformułowanie.

Proszę też o informacje co z garażem czy zamiast gipsu zastosować coś innego.

----------


## autorus

kiedys tez bede sie musial wziac za strop, a nie chce aby mi caly grzal. Co wtedy?

----------


## adam_mk

autorus
Wtedy wstawisz miejscami termopizolację a miejscami - nie.

Justyna P
Poczytaj czy ocieplać podłogę w garażu.
Nie ocieplisz - grzejesz ziemią.
Ocieplisz - MUSISZ grzać grzejnikiem/podłogówką.
TY wybierasz.

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

Garaż muszę mieć ogrzewany.

----------


## autorus

> autorus
> Wtedy wstawisz miejscami termopizolację a miejscami - nie.
> .


Na pewno wyleję strop bo tak mam w projekcie. A co potem? Styro, kable, zalać i parkiet? 

PS. właśnie dzieciaki oglądają Gwiezdne Wojny cześć 4, czyli stara 1  :smile:

----------


## santropez

Witam
Mam zamiar wykonać ocieplenie podłogi w piwnicy za pomocą perlitu ale ze względu na odporność mechaniczną (na razie będzie pełniło rolę posadzki) zrobię to z cementem a nie z gipsem. Mam do wykorzystanie szkło wodne i proszę o rade czy jest sens dodawać go do perlitobetonu w takim zastosowaniu jak moje (czyli twarde ocieplenie podłogi) i jakie będą tego skutki? Z góry dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## o_c

Wiaderek nie wyczyściłem, szkła wodnego nie kupiłem, a cementolit w drodzę, co nie znaczy, że testów nie rozpocząłem.
Proporcje zastosowałem objętościowe:
4 (perlit, ziarno <0,5) : 2 (woda, deszczówka :wink: ) : 1 (cement) + śladowe ilości plastyfikatora febmix + "spieniacz"
I tak znalazłem pod ręką  jakiś środek do gruntownego mycia podłóg floran  czy jakoś tak, ładnie się pienił z samą wodą z mleczkiem cementowym już nie bardzo, ale i tak próbka została w wiaderku.
Druga próba była z fairym, dużo lepsza piana, czas pokaże co z tego wyniknie.

----------


## adam_mk

Przy ferym uzbrój się w cierpliwość.
Potrwa, ale zwiąże.

Zrób próbkę z jajkiem.
Naturalny polimer - jakby prawie cementolit.

santropez
Skutek będzie taki, ze perlitobeton wodouszczelnisz.
Stanie się zwilżalny, ale nienasiąkliwy.

Adam M.

----------


## santropez

> santropez
> Skutek będzie taki, ze perlitobeton wodouszczelnisz.
> Stanie się zwilżalny, ale nienasiąkliwy.
> 
> Adam M.


A co spowoduje dodanie do tej mieszanki cementolitu (oprócz wytrzymałości)? Nie mam czasowych możliwości testowanie (jutro robię wylewkę) więc liczę na rade bo mogę dodać zarówno szkło jak i cementolit byle uzyskać w miarę twarde, nie kapilarne, szczelne i ciepłe podłoże (ale wymagania :eek: ). Oczywiście zdam relacje z tego co wyszło może komuś następnemu to pomoże.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Dodanie cementolitu też wodouszczelnia i wzmacnia strukturę.
Powoduje, ze przy mieszaniu perlitobeton lekko się spienia (w odróżnieniu od szkła wodnego).
To powoduje wzrost ciepłochronnosci.
Niewielki, ale jednak!.
Obie substancje uszczelniają dobrze.
Cementolit, jak dala mnie, lepszy ale droższy.

Adam M.

----------


## Kasia242

Przypomnij sobie "punkt rosy". Co to jest i skąd się bierze.
Bierzesz bardzo "zimną" płytę chudziaka i podgrzewasz słoneczkiem/wiaterkiem (za oknem mamy teraz ze 30stC) i co? - JEST SUCHA!
W takich warunkach MUSI BYĆ SUCHA!!!
(to jest to złudzenie, na którym wiele osób się "przejeżdża").
Rzuć na nią sporą płytę styropianu i poczekaj!
Podniesiesz po jakimś czasie - i jest tam mokro!
JEŻELI zasypiesz ją perlitem TO spowodujesz, że wilgotne i ciepłe powietrze nie będzie penetrowało do chłodnego chudziaka i wody "nie zrzuci". (nie przekroczy punktu rosy, bo nie będzie miało jak!).
Tyle, że po takiej warstwie chodzić się nie da.... Trzeba ją "skleić" - i dlatego ten gips!
Co jest, że jak se kto pomiesza gips z kredą (i dostaje gips szpachlowy, wolnowiążący) to dziurę w ścianie umie se zakleić, a jak robi to z perlitem i podłogą - to już NIE!!!
Tak samo się to robi! Na ścianie Wam działa! ZAWSZE!!!

dwa pytania:
1.Dlaczego pod rzuconą płytą styro bedzie mokro a pod płytą perlitową związana gipsem nie bedzie mokro?
2. Pytanie drugie uprzedza odpowiedz na pyt. 1 - Jesli ta wilgoc która by sie wykropliła pod styro ,zostanie wchłonieta przez gips wmieszany w perlit to ..czy ktos widział jak wygląda gips po bardzo krótkotrwałym kontakcie z wodą? Bo jesli oprócz spajania perlitu ,gips ma pełnić rolę pochłaniacza wilgoci to ta warstwa nie tylko przestanie być termochronna po czasie ale także jej wytrzymalosc bedzie  na poziomie krakersa...

Prosiłbym o konkretne krótkie uzasadnienie bez zbednych wywodów.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

ok...juz doczytałem. 
Na stronach 37-43 ,taBaker i devileczek rozwiali te moje watpliwości.
Dziwi tylko po co klepać 50 stron skoro można to napisać w jednym poście...
Metoda na pewno jakaś to jest ,ale chodzi o to żeby wady nie przysłaniały zalet a tu wady przytłaczają.
pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

"Dziwi tylko po co klepać 50 stron skoro można to napisać w jednym poście..."
 :Lol: 

A bo widzisz...
Wszyscy działają jak blądynki pytając - "A u mnie to jak będzie?"
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
No to jest te 50 stron...

Optymistą jesteś...
"Prosiłbym o konkretne krótkie uzasadnienie bez zbednych wywodów."

Tak się nie da...
Bo?
Bo jakby starczyły dwa słowa - to byś pytać nie musiał...
Odpowiedzi w krótkich żołnierskich słowach byś nie zrozumiał.

Adam M.

----------


## Kasia242

> "Dziwi tylko po co klepać 50 stron skoro można to napisać w jednym poście..."
> 
> 
> A bo widzisz...
> Wszyscy działają jak blądynki pytając - "A u mnie to jak będzie?"
>   
> No to jest te 50 stron...
> 
> Optymistą jesteś...
> ...


adam mk jak zwykle mgliście,mglisto...ogólnie..ogólnikowo... :smile: ...nawiasem mówiąc czy to jest twoje hobby uczestniczyć w forum, ale w taki sposób żeby każdy twój post rozpatrywać w kategoriach ,, co autor miał na myśli,,? Pytam nie dlatego że twoje wywody są tak nowatorskie ze każdy aż się pali by się tego dowiedzieć tylko ot tak z czystej wygody...w końcu plastik na klawiaturze się wyciera,literki mało juz widoczne ..potem trzeba biec do media po nową..tak głupio :smile: ..może lepiej w zołnierskich słowach jak 2x2=4 jakos tam zrozumiemy przesłanie.

Jak juz wspomniałem,odpowiedz uzyskałem na stronach 37-47 tego watku. :smile: ..aczkolwiek byc moze masz swoje przemyślenia w tym temacie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Spróbuję, po raz chyba setny, naszkicować problem...

Każda dziedzina wiedzy operuje swoim własnym językiem pojęć.
Aby sensownie i zbornie rozważać jakiś problem - trzeba te pojęcia/ słowa poznać!
Trzeba rozumieć ich znaczenie, wtedy znaczenie zdań z nich budowanych będzie komunikatywne.
Wyrażana zwięźle myśl będzie zrozumiała.

Fakt, ze dywergencja z rotacji ZAWSZE wynosi ZERO coś oznacza - i jest dokładnie udowodniony i opisany w wielu publikacjach..
Dywergencja :
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dywergencja
Rotacja :
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotacja.
Powiedz w dwóch słowach CO OZNACZA tak, aby WSZYSCY zrozumieli.

Dopóki nie zrozumiesz co to jest dywergencja i rotacja - NIC nie powiesz!

Kolejne stopnie wtajemniczenia w wiedzy dowolnej dziedziny są samoautoryzujące się.
Jak "zdobyłeś" poprzedni stopień wtajemniczenia - możesz sięgnąć po następny.
Jak nie - w drabinie pojęć brakuje szczebli!
Wyżej NIE WEJDZIESZ!!!

Żądanie "Gadać mi tu bez pierdol.. na temat" zgłaszane przez nowicjuszy w problematyce (jakiejkolwiek) sensu nie ma żadnego.
Słowa, którymi problem da się opisać zwięźle są dla nich istną Chińszczyzną!
Pozostaje mozolne budowanie od podstaw całej konstrukcji pojęciowej, aby dojść do sedna problemu i je przedstawić.

Wpadasz w 60 stronę jakiegoś wątku i żądasz streszczenia we trzech zdaniach...

A ból jest spory i polega też na tym, ze wiedza z zakresu szkoły średniej z fizyki czy chemii dawno z głów budujących wyparowała.
Zostało tam "mniemanie" i ploty o budowaniu tworzone na bazie obserwacji świata w "warunkach normalnych" (czyli w 20stC na poziomie morza).
A świat (czytaj - budowany własnymi rekami dom) RZADKO w takich warunkach istnieje!!!
Zwykle ma takie WE WNĘTRZACH zapewnić - sam pozostając w takich, jakie akurat są!

Nie wiem ile z tego zrozumiałeś...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Ja może jakiś dziwny jestem, czy cuś...
Żebyś Ty wiedział jak mnie wkur.wiają rozmaite reklamy, w których BREDZĄ znanymi mi pojęciami o cudownych właściwościach jakiegoś produktu!
Dokładnie tak, jak różni radiesteci RABUJĄCY BEZPRAWNIE pojęcia z nie swojej dziedziny (z fizyki) i pierdo.loący jak na mękach o "promieniowaniu" wody czy czegoś innego - niemierzalnym i niewykrywalnym!

Zrobiliby sobie SWÓJ WŁASNY język pojęć - to może by co opisali, jak istnieje...
Rabują CUDZE POJĘCIA i bredzą jak na mękach...

Adam M.

----------


## Kasia242

Twój post ten wyżej to tylko filozofowanie .także sie nie odniose...i przejde do meritum:

Dokładnie to mi chodzi o to ze temat brzmi: ,,Najlepsze ocieplenie podlogi na gruncie,, w związku z tym jak mniemam nie ma 30-stu różnych mozliwosci ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie...sa 2-3 może 5 i koniec. A i tak co do wszystkich stosuja się te same prawa fizyki,więc spytam jeszcze raz: W jakim celu na takim forum klepie sie juz teraz 60 stron o tym co napisane w ksiązce do fizyki klasa 6 ? Nie da sie tego FENOMENALNEGO SPOSOBU OCIEPLENIA PODŁOGI NA GRUNCIE ZAWRZEĆ W 3-4 ISTNIEJĄCYCH METODACH ,PO 2-3 ZDANIA O KAZDEJ I ZAMKNĄC TEMAT? 
Chyba że ten temat ma odkrywac przed widzami jakies tabu,jakies nowatorskie sposoby na ominięcie podstawowych praw fizycznych..to wtedy spoko nawet 200 stron to mało :smile: ..aczkolwiek nie sadzę.
adam mk. nie tłumacz po raz setny swojego sposobu z perlitem,bo kazdy to zna,tylko w jakim celu wyważac drzwi juz raz otwarte?
Chodzi mi o to ze forumowicze znaja te metode ocieplania podłogi na gruncie bo jest ona skrupulatnie opisana w tym temacie,tylko jakie ona ma zalety wobec innych równiez stosowanych metod ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie,tak w aspekcie finansowycm jak i technicznym...uff :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Teves

> adam mk. nie tłumacz po raz setny swojego sposobu z perlitem,bo kazdy to zna,tylko w jakim celu wyważac drzwi juz raz otwarte?
> Chodzi mi o to ze forumowicze znaja te metode ocieplania podłogi na gruncie bo jest ona skrupulatnie opisana w tym temacie,tylko jakie ona ma zalety wobec innych równiez stosowanych metod ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie,tak w aspekcie finansowycm jak i technicznym...uff
> pozdrawiam


A no tylko i wyłącznie dlatego, ze język tu użyty jest na poziome 6 klasy szkoły podstawowej. Pomimo tego, co chwile ktoś oczekuje dodatkowych wyjaśnień. Wystarczy przeczytać ze dwie strony ze zrozumieniem i wszelkie zalety techniczne jak i finansowe staną się oczywiste. Niestety nie dla wszystkich... jak widać.

----------


## adam_mk

front247
Chyba zaczynam rozumieć o co Ci chodzi...
Ale przecież pisałem, ze to nie ja rozdymam temat, tylko ci, którzy "dopytują" o to co pominęli czytając pobieżnie.

Mam propozycję!
Zrób zbiorcze kompendium i wstaw tutaj.
Takie o wszystkich metodach i w kilku wyczerpujących słowach o każdej - tak, jak postulujesz.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

W tym kompendium wiedzy można wspomnieć o podgrzewaniu gruntu pod chudziakiem,nadmiarem ciepła z kolektora słonecznego. Działa.Pan instalator,montujący stelaż pod WC ,był uprzejmy przewiercić peksa od ogrzewania podłogowego.Przy okazji sprawdziłem co się dzieje pod styropianem.Sucho jak pieprz.,mimo,że papa,folia,styropian,folia,peksy montowane szpilkami(podziurawiły folię w cholerę) i anhydryt.Oprócz tego,że sucho to na jesień darmowego ciepła da.

----------


## bchmielecki

Prawidłowo:
ubity piasek - jak się boisz "podciągania" , to daj żwirek 4-8mm stabilizowany cementem
styropian
szczelna folia
wylewka 5-10cm

----------


## atma135

Poczytałem,chcę zrobić dobrze.Pewnie będe kolejnym który zastosuje perlit(choć na Lubelszczyźnie trudno dostępny,a transport drogi.Najbliżej znalazłem w Starachowicach,przy 14m3 ceny z transportem oscylują w granicach 200zł za metr.Jeśli ktoś zna możliwość tańszego nabycia proszę o kontakt)
Skłaniam się raczej do mieszania z cementem,i mam pytanie do p.Adama.Skoro dodając cementolitu alibo/i szkła wodnedo uzyskujemy nienasiąkliwą warstwę termoizolacyjną(i hydroizolacyjną?) czy nie można  zrezygnować z robienia wanny z papy?
A te spinki do mocowania alupexa nie lepiej wbić tam gdzie plecy kończą swą szlachetną nazwę :Smile: ?

----------


## zybel

ja jeżdżę do Zębca 125 zł netto/m3 na fiata dukato wchodzi mi 10m3. na swoją chałupę poszło mi już 18m3 i jeszcze ze 2 kursy muszę zrobić.

na stronie perlit polska jest przepis na podłogę na gruncie z zastosowaniem perlitu hydrofobizowanego.

----------


## adam_mk

"A te spinki do mocowania alupexa nie lepiej wbić tam gdzie plecy kończą swą szlachetną nazwę? "
Sugerowałbym też rozważenie wbicia ich w linii prostej od miejsca, gdzie powinien mieścić się rozum do wspomnianego powyżej.

"czy nie można zrezygnować z robienia wanny z papy?"

Pewnie można.
Ale...
Papa kosztuje (w skali wydatków na dom) praktycznie... nic.
Bituminy sprawdzają się od ponad 2500 lat.
Z perlitem się "nie żrą" a cementolit jest droższy jak papa i wiadro lepiku.

Jakby tak plazmowym palnikiem stopić/zeszklić wierzchnią warstwę chudziaka to też papa zbędna...
Tyle, ze tu pod 4-5 tysięcy stopni trzeba by podejść.
Skutecznie by było, ale tanio - nie.

W stacjach kosmicznych też mają problem wilgoci/wody a papy nie stosują.
Tyle, ze stację taką wspólnie cały świat buduje, bo to domek na lata dla wszystkich nacji (po kolei, po kilku, według potrzeb, możliwości i uzgodnień).

Skłaniam się do takiego stanowiska:
Trzeba by wszystko przy budowie domu robić najskuteczniej jak się da przy zastosowaniu najprostszych , możliwie, metod i środków.

Adam M.

----------


## semiramida

Może warto, zanim sie przystąpi do prac budowlanych  dla siebie, być na próbie szczelności czyjegokolwiek domu, dobrze gdy blisko i w najbliższym terminie. albo przejrzeć najświeższe zeznania forumowiczów co zrobili badania termowizyjne. Wtedy może, trochę na skróty, zyska sie poważniejsze podejście do budowy. Na podstawie tych krótkich doświadczeń człowiek zyska chęć robienia budowy starannie. Tymczasem na budowach jest brudno i brzydko i to chyba skłania większość do traktowania budowy po żołniersku, pach betoniara, pach łopata, paca, kombinerki.... ale nie budujemy chwilowego lokum, to ma być tak dobre jak.... sama nie wiem, meble Swarzędz czy porcelana Rosenthal... Trochę to wydaje  trudne, gdy się spojrzy na ekipę która przyjdzie to robić, ale Ty płacisz im za robotę a sobie zapłać za dyrygowanie ich robotą. Oni prawie nigdy nie będą chcieli zrobić lepiej niż "wystarczy".

----------


## inż.Trix

Adam zgadzam się z Tobą Prawie w 100%. Jesteś chyba pierwszą osobą na tym forum która wie co pisze. A co do hydroizolacji pod styropian proponuję chudziak na to papa na lepiku + folia na dysterbicie. Dalej styropian i posadzka. można zalać szlichtę pod styropian eliminując w ten sposób utlenianie ale osobiście uważam że papa na lepiku + folia na dysterbicie wystarczy.

----------


## autorus

Jednak nie dam styropianu w podłodze:

Odnośnie styropianu dobrze napisał kolega Tomek B

*"Styropian  to przede wszystkim powietrze, które jest zamknięte w jego porach.  Kiedy ocieplamy podłogę w temp. otoczenia wyższej od temp. podłogi  dochodzi do kondensacji pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu, zostaje to  wszystko na zawsze na izolacji przeciwwilgociowej (folia, papa). W  przypadku uruchomienia płyty grzejnej w okresie grzewczym zaczyna się  kradzież ciepła. Ciepło z płyty grzejnej przenika przez pory styropianu  doprowadzając tę wilgoć ponownie do stanu gazowego, która migrując  przenosi ciepło z płyty grzejnej do chudziaka. Na powierzchni izolacji,  która zawsze ma temp. 10 stopni (ponieważ leży na chudziaku), dochodzi  do ponownej kondensacji, cykl się powtarza a złodziej ciepła jest bardzo  syty i lubi wilgoć, ponieważ to bardzo dobry przewodnik.
Na ścianie,  będzie podobnie, szczególnie jeśli dom zostanie bardzo dokładnie  ocieplony a wilgoć z domu nie jest odprowadzana we właściwy sposób,  dlatego co niektórym nawet grzyb rośnie.
Można położyć te płyty  styropianowe, ale należy to zrobić w temperaturze otoczenia zbliżonej do  temperatury wylewki betonowej (chudziaka), wtedy przy braku gradientu  temperatur, nie dojdzie do kondensacji.
Zimą styropian jest prawie suchy. "*

----------


## inż.Trix

zaraz zaraz to ciepło przez styropian migruje do dołu? No czegoś takiego to ja jeszcze nie słyszałem a jeśli już tak się dzieje to jest to tak znikome zjawisko że zaryzykuję stwierdzenie że nieistotne.

----------


## zybel

działa trochę na zasadzie heat-pipe.

----------


## autorus

Jakimś tam rozwiązaniem mogłoby być położenie XPS, już nie jest to skupisko sklejonych kuleczek pomiędzy którymiu się dzieją "cuda niewidy" ale jedna duża kuleczka. Tylko ta cena  :sad:

----------


## qubic

ktoś pisał że po położeniu perlitu trzeba po nim pochodzić bo delikatnie jeszcze osiądzie .to może go w dwóch warstwach dać -pierwsza gruba a druga wyrównująca już po tym osiadaniu?

----------


## autorus

nie zdajesz sobie sprawy kolego jak to się kładzie. Od razu mówię tylko jedna warstwa. Nie ma czego wyrównywać, bo przecież na perlit pójdzie wylewka  :smile:

----------


## qubic

kilka zdjęć z bezpyłowej technologii  :wink:  mieszania perlitu i gipsu.samo układanie już niestety mniej  :sad:

----------


## o_c

_Niestety, nie znaleziono strony._

----------


## qubic

kilka zdjęć po zasypaniu jeszcze przed polewaniem wodą

----------


## autorus

pięknie ci to wyszło  :smile:

----------


## qubic

no to jak tak pięknie  :wink:  to może wrzucę linka z filmikiem  :cool:

----------


## qubic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjntm...ature=youtu.be

miłego oglądania jak się wgra  :yes:

----------


## qubic

po zraszaniu perlitogipsu po około 2h można było już chodzić po dosyć twardej warstwie,a na drugi dzień to jak beton można skakać po tym

----------


## qubic

wykupiłem cały gips budowlany w Liroyu i pojechałem kupić w `Casto ale niestety mają tylko worki 15 kg.poniżej filmik z mieszania w proporcjach 2:1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crKnuoq3T2Y

----------


## autorus

Nie no patent super, chyba założę twój fankub  :wave: 
Proszę jeszcze o inne filmy z rozkładania , polewania itd, dla potomnych będą jak znalazł  :smile:

----------


## qubic

może i trochę śmieszne te filmiki ale początki są zawsze trudne i czasami lepiej coś tam zobaczyć zanim się przystąpi do realizacji.może ktoś skorzysta z gotowego rozwiązania. 
...a filmik z polewania też będzie  :stir the pot:   :big grin:

----------


## autorus

wcale nie są śmieszne  :smile:  Czekam na resztę

----------


## cronin

Mnie się na pewno przyda, a nie prowadziłeś w tym instalacji? I gdzie dałeś tę mocniejszą mieszankę 2:1?  na wierzchu?

----------


## qubic

instalacje były już gotowe i są zasypywane ,natomiast co do mieszanki to niezależnie od proporcji jest wymieszana do jednorodnej postaci-po prostu w moim mieście nie było gipsu w workach 25kg więc kupiłem w workach po 15kg

----------


## autorus

musiał być niezły czad jak poszedłeś do marketu i powiedziałeś, biorę całe wapno  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:   hihi  :cool:

----------


## qubic

powiem ci że był bo w Liroyu wziąłem cały zapas a na drugi dzień okazało się że ich dostawca nic już nie przywiezie . i teraz czekają na nowego dostawcę który łaskawie przywiezie na koniec września lub później . i tym sposobem wyczyściłem zasoby gipsu w Zielonej Górze.

----------


## adam_mk

Waści szpakami za młodu karmić musieli!!!
 :Lol: 
Wcale młynarzy przy tej robocie nie przypominacie!
 :Lol: 

Znaczy - da się i dobrze i lepiej!


Adam M.

Łopatę w kąt wsadzę i kupię sobie takie fajne wiaderka!
A.M.

----------


## qubic

no to mam błogosławieństwo najwyższego  :smile:

----------


## qubic

co do łopaty to panowie "mieszacze" chcieli ochoczo pomieszać łopatą ale po kilku ruchach zaczeliśmy kaszleć jak szaleni i łopata poszła w kąt.mieszadło jest na tyle bezpyłową metodą że teraz nawet masek nie nosimy. na drugim filmiku są właściwe obroty wiertarki-najniższe(na pierwszym pan się popisywał do kamery i na maxa mieszał)

----------


## qubic

jeśli chodzi o wiaderka to w Casto są najtańsze -są to zbiorniki na wodę na dziale ogrodniczym i potem można je wykorzystać na deszczówkę do podlewania(nawet kraniki są w komplecie)

----------


## adam_mk

A jakby kto chciał tonowy buforek napełnić - to tylko kilka razy pod rynnę podstawić!
 :Lol: 
Deszczówka to destylatka przecież.

Adam M.

----------


## qubic

adam_mk cała opisana przez ciebie technologia jest świetna i do tego szybka. ekipa 3 osób może w jeden dzień położyć 100m2 ocieplenia podłogi o grubości tak jak u mnie 25cm i co najciekawsze po 2-3 godzinach można po tym chodzić.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak gdzieś wspomniałem, perlit znam już od jakich 20 lat.
Ale...
Tak się jakoś składało, że stosowałem go do filtracji cieczy czy termoizolacji wysokich lub ekstra niskich temperatur (w laboratorium).
Naczynia na ciekłe gazy itp.

Potem, długo potem, dopadłem worek i zacząłem eksperymenty z kompozytami na jego bazie.
Da się wszystko!
Można sprawić, że będzie "tłusty jak gęś" i ślad wody na nim się nie zatrzyma. 
Można zrobić z niego miksturę, która po zestaleniu jest zwilżalna, ale kompletnie nienasiąkliwa.
(Tynk idealny barwiony w masie na piękną biel a do tego termoizolacyjny!).

Cieszę się, że dość siermiężne (dotąd) metody mieszania udało Ci się skutecznie i wydajnie zmechanizować w skali budowlanej (technicznej, a nie mini - laboratoryjnej)!

Jeszcze kilka dobrych pomysłów a budowanie nie będzie męką i drogą pod górkę i pod wiatr!

Teraz trochę męczę naprawianie domów krytych watą...
(Skutecznie!)


Tylko tak to jakoś idzie, że markety chyba na tym nie zarobią...
(Ale może mnie nie odstrzelą!  :Lol:  )

Adam M.

----------


## qubic

filmik ze zraszania wodą perlitogipsu będzie dostępny pod tym adresem:

http://youtu.be/3Gk5YD69VQw

jak się wgra  :smile: 
gwoli objaśnień warto się zaopatrzyć w zraszacz z regulacją przepływu który da nam w efekcie bardzo równą powierzchnię.silny strumień wody porobi na powierzchni masę nierówności.
najlepsze moje ustawienia dla zraszacza z casto za 12zł  :wink: 
mist(1 min.)-->flat(3 min.)-->shower(5 min.)--->full(do pojawienia się dużej kałuży)
oczywiście wszystko trzeba traktować indywidualnie ,można dolać wody jak za mało

----------


## qubic

adam_mk jestem pełen podziwu dla twojej inwencji twórczej,zaangażowania i ogólnego "chciejstwa" w zakrzywianiu naszej czasoprzestrzeni  :wink:  
jeśli chodzi o watę to trzymam się od niej z daleka- dla mnie to taki drugi azbest.
ktoś kiedyś pisał że najlepiej by było watę zapakować w taki szczelny worek i wyssać powietrze.
u siebie będę próbował ekofiber

----------


## adam_mk

Wygrałeś, nawet jakby czego nie dopatrzyli!
To , dla mnie, wyjątkowo dobra technologia ocieplania.

Rozumiem, ze bierzesz wraz z usługą?
Bo jakoś nie spotkałem, żeby sobie kto te gazety sam w boraksie moczył i narzucał...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

gubic.jesteś mistrzem instynktu  samozachowawczego (gratuluje pomysłu z ekofibrem).
adam mk.Dawno temu też pewnie z 20lat,albo i więcej miałem styczność z wytwornicą ciekłego tlenu MESSER, z unry chyba była  .Izolacją był perlit.Newralgiczną częścią instalacji był właśnie perlit ,który permanentnie namakał,psuł izolacyjność.Z tego co pamiętam ,to zaburzało to skraplanie azotu,a w konsekwencji tlenu.Gradient temperatury był o niebo wyższy,ale zasada taka sama chyba.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Jak gdzieś wspomniałem, perlit znam już od jakich 20 lat.
> Ale...
> Tak się jakoś składało, że stosowałem go do filtracji cieczy czy termoizolacji wysokich lub ekstra niskich temperatur (w laboratorium).
> Naczynia na ciekłe gazy itp.
> 
> Potem, długo potem, dopadłem worek i zacząłem eksperymenty z kompozytami na jego bazie.
> Da się wszystko!
> Można sprawić, że będzie "tłusty jak gęś" i ślad wody na nim się nie zatrzyma. 
> Można zrobić z niego miksturę, która po zestaleniu jest zwilżalna, ale kompletnie nienasiąkliwa.
> ...


Odnośnie tego tynku barwionego w masie, będe potrzebował Twojej  receptury.

----------


## adam_mk

Unra poza żarciem (nie dla handlu lub wymiany) nic dobrego chyba nie dała.
Fasolkę, mleko w proszku i oleje mieli mniamuśne!
(Że też ludzie tyle żyją!!!  :Lol:  )
Plan Marszala nas nie obejmował, to czasem jaki chłam wypychali.
Też pamiętam z tego czasu kilka kiepskich urządzeń "z tamtąd".
Potem propaganda nie była "sztuczna" jak pokazywała - a nasze działa LEPIEJ!
 :Lol: 

Łykał to człowiek jak gęś kluski....
Perspektywy szerszej nie było...

Adam M.

----------


## qubic

fajnie że tęgie głowy na fm popierają ekofiber ale w związku z nim mam dziwne informacje ponieważ podobno są dwa rodzaje jeden lepszy a drugi gorszy.ten lepszy podobno ma sole boru a ten gorszy związki amonowe czy coś takiego i po jakimś czasie podobno gnije.nie wiem co o tym myśleć.....

----------


## adam_mk

Znajdź sobie gdzieś kawałek murku do otynkowania.
Weź tak około 30 łopat perlitu, 10 łopat wapna, 3 łopaty BIAŁEGO cementu (odżelaziony, zwykle 52,5).
Do betoniarki to wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką:
Woda, cement, wapno, perlit  i woda do odpowiedniej konsystencji.
Potem dodaj litr cementolitu na betoniarkę i ze trzy litry szklanej wody (glinokrzemian sodowy).
Chwilkę pomieszaj i ....
Normalne tynkowanie Z POPRAWKĄ NA TEMPERAMENT!!!
Bo?
Bo to samo powietrze przecież jest!
RZUCISZ na ścianę to Ci ODDA prosto w pysk!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
To się traktuje z niezwykłą delikatnością!
Bardziej to jest balet jak robota siłowa.

Jak potrzebujesz tak z 10-15cm narzucić, to w 2 - 3 warstwach po około 5cm grubości i przedzielone siatkami tynkarskimi.
Są takie, szklane, o oczku około 1cm x 1cm.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Podziwiam twoją elokwencję,ale problem pozostał.

----------


## adam_mk

Ekofiber robisz tak, że makulaturę gazetową (czysta celuloza) moczysz, po dokładnym rozdrobnienu w szarpakach, w czteroboranie sodu (borax).
Suszysz i do wora...
Potem różnymi fikuśnymi urządzeniami "napychasz" termoizolowane przestrzenie tą substancją.
Wyrównujesz ładnie, jak potrzeba - i jest.
Są aplikacje na mokro i na sucho...

Ciekawostka...
Palnikiem acetylen-tlen tego nie podpalisz!
Żarzy się po wierzchu i samo gaśnie...
Nieprzewiewne.

Związki amonowe (saletry) kojarzą mi się z nawozami i... materiałami wybuchowymi...
Ale może się nie znam...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Ekofiber -sprawna wentylacja.Zimą nie więcej jak 40% wilgotności.Wszystko będzie ok.Do wełny,czy waty to mistrzostwo świata.Wiem coś o tym bo mam.

----------


## adam_mk

"Podziwiam twoją elokwencję,ale problem pozostał. "

Dalej się męczysz z tym MAJSTREM?
Odetnij konwekcję w tej osłonie perlitowej jakim lepiszczem silikonowym.
Jest kilka dobrych żywic...

Opisz na PW problem to coś wymyślimy.

Adam M.

----------


## qubic

z ekofibrem podobnie jak z perlitogipsem - najważniejsza jest jednorodna ciągłość izolacji

----------


## adam_mk

Dlatego dają z usługą.
MAJĄ czym to napychać, gdzie trzeba.

Adam M.

----------


## scruffty

Trochę ten wątek magiczny, napiszcie mi jednak co myślicie o takim pomyśle: 

W perlit mi się bawić nie chce jednakże załóżmy, że jakiś promil wilgoci zostanie zamknięty w warstwie ocieplenia podłogi. Czy nie wystarczy wysypać na chudziaka 1 cm warstwy gipsu i na to położyć styropian? Jak się wilgoć pojawi, to gips ją zwiąże. Oczywiście wiadomo 1 cm to niewiele, ale też i powodzi nie zakładam od razu, ot taka "wilgoć uwięziona w styropianie"?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie mam dobrych wieści...
Chyba zacznij solidnie czytać to od początku!

Można, tylko PO CO?

Odpuść myślenie i połóż styro w listopadzie, tak pod koniec miesiąca...
Będzie dobrze...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Ekofiber to jedna ze skuteczniejszych izolacji na zimno i ciepło.Nie wiedzieć  czemu producenci dają zaporową cenę
Barierę zimna od gruntu rozwiązałem, podgrzewając go nadmiarem z solara.Wrodzona dociekliwość doprowadziła mnie do pytania.Skoro pojedyńcza kapsułka jest izolatorem,to czy miliardy tych kapsułek zamkniętego powietrza wymieszane z materiałem higroskopijnym  będzie nadal skutecznym izolatorem.Drugie.Tynk z perlitem.Skoro o lambdzie decyduje grubość,to jaki jest sens takich kombinacji.Przypomina to trochę farby ,,izolacyjne" z mikro kapsułkami.Obecnie nie istnieją na rynku

----------


## qubic

nydar troszkę nie rozumiem...podgrzewasz grunt pod chudziakiem z solara? jaką ma to wydajność,zwłaszcza w zimie?

----------


## adam_mk

Było...
Obawiam się, że nas tu opier... jak pokontynuujemy problem...
Były też farby z mikro granulkami wosków, co sobie stan skupienia zmieniały...
Takie termostabilizatory atmosfery wnętrz...

Perlit to taka banieczka choinkowa (tyle, że mikro) co się ze szkła składa...
MOŻNA ją podgrzać, ale poza minimalnym wzrostem ciśnienia w baloniku NIC się nie dzieje!
Twarda jest jak szkło.
Sypkie to - jak piasek (pusty w środku).
Ciekawostka jest taka - ze perlit nie ma rozszerzalności objętościowej ! (termicznej).
DLATEGO te lambdy i U można sobie wsadzić w buty, czy gdzie kto chce...
INNY jest po prostu...

Adam M.

----------


## qubic

krótki filmik z wysypywania perlitogipsu  :wink: 

http://youtu.be/anYP9PAr3aA

----------


## zybel

Zrobiłem izolacje z najdrobniejszego perlitu i podczas robienia tynków i wszystko lekko siadło. Oczywiście najbardziej tam gdzie się najwięcej spacerowało.
Chcąc to podrównać zalałem to betonem z cementolitem. Nie zrobiłem żadnej dylatacji i teraz mam dylemat jak na to położyć wylewkę z rurami grzewczymi?
Jak nie dam żadnej warstwy rozdzielającej to brak dylatacji w podkładzie może być problemem. Jak położę folię to woda która nie zdąży odparować do czasu wylewania posadzek zostanie tam na zawsze. Może tak z 1cm styropianu? albo folie paroprzepuszczalną albo papier?. A może naciąć przy ścianach i zrobić dylatację I nie dawać żadnejwarstwy rozdzielającej?
poradźcie proszę.

----------


## qubic

może jednak naciąć,będzie bezpieczniej

----------


## qubic

żeby nie było nudno link do kolejnego filmiku o perlitogipsie  :big grin: 


http://youtu.be/ZP6yYR7-bJ4

----------


## qubic

oraz przekrój warstwy 25cm

http://youtu.be/iUmkaz2ss3c

----------


## zybel

a oddzielać czymś w poziomie (folia, styropian?)

----------


## plumbum

> a oddzielać czymś w poziomie (folia, styropian?)


Ja położyłem folie w jednym pomieszczeniu, w trakcie układania doszedłem do wniosku że nie jest potrzeba i w pozostałych zrezygnowałem. Wylewka z miksokreta szła bezpośrednio na perlitogips. Ekipa od wylewek miała obiekcje, obawiali się iż perlit za szybko wchłonie wilgoć z wylewki i nie zwiąże ona jak należy. Stanęło na tym iż go polali wodą przed robotą, po robocie stwierdzili iż było ok. Wylewka po miesiącu wygląda dobrze.

----------


## jkr80

Witam

A czy ktoś robił ocieplenie perlitem 100 (proszek, mąka)?  Bo proporcje 125 l perlitu/ 25a nawet 30kg gipsu nie zdają egzaminu. Wg Adama MK należy dodać cementu. A może ma ktoś jeszcze jakieś inne doswiadczenia?

----------


## moncik

Ja miałam 100 i dopiero proporcja 1 worek perlitu na 4 worki gipsu dawało radę. 150 czy 180 pod tym względem jest dużo ekonomiczniejsza w zużyciu gipsu. Po 3 dniach podłoga naprawdę była jak cementu.

----------


## dorkaS

> oraz przekrój warstwy 25cm
> 
> http://youtu.be/iUmkaz2ss3c


Jakie macie plany do tych czesci blisko sciany? Tam gdzie na filmie widac pekniecia?

----------


## qubic

faktem jest że jest trochę miejsc gdzie są takie pęknięcia tak jakby takie purchle gdzie powierzchnia się ugina,chyba tam trzeba więcej wody wlać ale nie wiem ....może to pougniatać najpierw a dopiero wtedy wodą polać.może ktoś już rozwiązał taki problem.

----------


## plumbum

> faktem jest że jest trochę miejsc gdzie są takie pęknięcia tak jakby takie purchle gdzie powierzchnia się ugina,chyba tam trzeba więcej wody wlać ale nie wiem ....może to pougniatać najpierw a dopiero wtedy wodą polać.może ktoś już rozwiązał taki problem.


ja przedreptałem po calej powierzchni podłogi, tam gdzie się zapadł perlit, podsypałem go do poziomu, podlałem woda uzupełnione miejsca. Na zdjęciu widać co musiałem schować w warstwie ocieplenia, szczególnie w okolicach przewodów oraz tregr zapadnięcia perlitu się zdarzały.

----------


## autorus

a co to za przewody?

----------


## qubic

> ja przedreptałem po calej powierzchni podłogi, tam gdzie się zapadł perlit, podsypałem go do poziomu, podlałem woda uzupełnione miejsca. Na zdjęciu widać co musiałem schować w warstwie ocieplenia, szczególnie w okolicach przewodów oraz tregr zapadnięcia perlitu się zdarzały.


plumbum no to ja właśnie tego typu przewody wentylacyjne mam w planie ,gdzie kupiłeś tego uniflexa?i jaka cena za przewody ?

----------


## surgi22

O ile się nie mylę to przewody Danffosa do wetylacji.

----------


## herakles

Mam pytanie odnośnie tego przekroju. Czy on jest twardy na całym przekroju, czy aby na dole nie jest sypki?

----------


## qubic

na dole jest sypki,praktycznie jak po zmieszaniu.twarda jest tylko górna warstwa.

----------


## impressa

Przestudiowałem wątek i próbuję go dostosować do następującej kombinacji:
- woda przeważnie nisko, ale okresowo nawet na 80cm ppg
- w tym momencie są ścianki fundamentowe i zaraz przywożą piasek, także jest jeszcze parę dni do manewru.
- wg projektu ścianki do poziomu '0', czyli góra ścianek = posadzka. To zostawia 22cm pomiędzy wierzchem chudziaka a górą ścianki fundamentowej (na 15cm styro, 5cm wylewki i 2cm posadzki). Wiem, projektant do d. a ja mam wyrzuty że tego nie wychwyciłem wcześniej.
- Mogę teoretycznie jeszcze zdjąć jedną warstwę bloczka, ale pod nim jest fi 12 stali wzmacniające ścianę, więc wolałbym tego nie robić...
- na ścianki fundamentowe kładę papę na osnowie poliestrowej PV200S32, wystającą 20cm do wewnątrz. Łączeniej z papą z chudziaka będzie w pionie.

Rozwiązania 'wątkowe' jakie nasuwają się do głowy:
a) ORTODOKSYJNE: nasypać o 10cm mniej piasku i na to chudziak- wychodzi wanna 32cm głęboka. W to wrzucić papę PV zawiniętą na ściany fundamentowe i zgrzaną z tą wystającą z izolacji poziomej. Na to 25cm perlitogipsu, a pod drzwiami/balkonami/kominkiem - perlitobetonu. Na to siatka i instalacje. Na to wylewka i posadzki. 
b) MIESZANE: nasypać tyle piasku ile jest w projekcie i na to chudziak. W to papę, na to 3cm perlitogipsu (lub perlitobetonu) dla związania. Na to styropian. Na to folia paroprzepuszczalna. W styropian instalacje. Na to wylewka. 
c) JESIENNE: układam styro jak w projekcie... ale w listopadzie. 

We wszystkich rozwiązaniach nie wiem jak zaradzić mostkowi termicznemu który powstanie między wylewką pod posadzką, ścianą fundamentową (brzegiem wanny) i styropianem 8cm na pionowej izolacji fundamentu. Dołożyć jeszcze 7cm styropianu nad gruntem na siatkę z klejem na ścianie fundamentowej żeby chociaż z powietrzem nie było mostka??  Czy trzeba by pogrubić warstwę styro na całej izolacji pionowej do np 14cm?

PS. Z wątku wiem, że Adam nie lubi wersji B, bo nie jest 'najlepsza jaka może być'.. Pytanie na ile spełnia swój cel związania wilgoci, w skali nie tyle binarnej, co, powiedzmy decymalnej..

----------


## herakles

No właśnie ja się zastanawiam, czy to aby dobrze. Podczas jakiej przebudowy, czy jakaś mysz się dostanie i się wysypie, to będzie masakra.....

----------


## jkr80

> Ja miałam 100 i dopiero proporcja 1 worek perlitu na 4 worki gipsu dawało radę. 150 czy 180 pod tym względem jest dużo ekonomiczniejsza w zużyciu gipsu. Po 3 dniach podłoga naprawdę była jak cementu.


Moncik
 a ile gipsu było w Twoich workach?

Witam

W takim razie wynika, że perlit 100 jest nieopłacalny bo cena gipsu przebija różnicę w cenie pomiędzy perlitem 100 a 150 czy 200. Ja po kilku próbach i konsultacji z Adamem MK dwa pomieszczenia zrobiłem proporcjami 125l perlitu 25 kg gipsu 12,5 kg cement I. Wnioski : mogę wejść na podłogę, natomiast muszę chodzić jak po rożrzażonych węglach bo pęka i się zapada. Zobaczę jeszcze za kilka dni. Ale jeśli będzie tak dalej to nie da sie normalnie układać podłogówki. Ponadto przy polewaniu strasznie pęka. W załączeniu zdjęcia podłogi (5x5m) po 70minutowym polewaniu wodą (pistolet - opcja shower). 



4 worki gipsu na worek perlitu to drogo ( ja mam po 0,49 zł/kg). A może jeszcze ktos ma jakies inne pomysły?



Ponadto zauważyłem że jakoś mało tego perlitu idzie.

----------


## surgi22

Co na te problemy powiedział  olimp Forum Adam MK ?

----------


## plumbum

Faktycznie, mocno spękany, u mnie tak to nie wyglądało. Tzn miejscami, gdzie lała się rzeka wody bo np sporo jej spływało ze ściany, to tez miałem takie spękania Tak więc podejrzewam, iż to kwestia nieodpowiedniej aplikacji wody. Albo za dużo, albo za mocne strugi? Albo się mylę. Mistrzu powinien się wypowiedzieć. 
Poza tym nie bardzo rozumiem, jak to mogło pękać PODCZAS polewania.
Ja bym to wszystko jeszcze obszedł dokładnie udeptując, podsypał i jeszcze raz podlał tam gdzie usiadło. Ale delikatniej. 
Generalnie skorupa ma być po to aby się dało po tym chodzić podczas układania podłogówki na przykład. Później dodatkowe tony jastrychu idealnie to ubiją, więc zbytnio bym się nie umartwiał.

----------


## plumbum

> O ile się nie mylę to przewody Danffosa do wetylacji.


Qubic był najbliżej, to jednak Uniflex Plus 63mm

----------


## moncik

> Moncik
>  a ile gipsu było w Twoich workach?


15 kg. 




> Wnioski : mogę wejść na podłogę, natomiast muszę chodzić jak po rożrzażonych węglach bo pęka i się zapada. Zobaczę jeszcze za kilka dni. Ale jeśli będzie tak dalej to nie da sie normalnie układać podłogówki. Ponadto przy polewaniu strasznie pęka. W załączeniu zdjęcia podłogi (5x5m) po 70minutowym polewaniu wodą (pistolet - opcja shower).


Też miałam takie pęknięcia, może trochę mniej. To w niczym nie przeszkadza. Jeśli się o to boisz, zrób operację i wytnij kawałek - powinieneś mieć kilka centymetrów twardego i resztę sypką. U mnie pełną twardość perlit osiągnął po 3-7 dniach (w zależności od pokoju i czy był dodany cement). Myślę, że 150 lub 180 "zachowuje się" nieco lepiej. Potem można było bez żadnych problemów chodzić po perlicie - na kawałku miałam położony styropian i powiem szczerze bardziej uważałam i bałam się chodzić po styro. Jedyny problem w tym, że spinki do podłogówki średnio się trzymały. Poza tym - rewelacja.

----------


## jkr80

Hej

Adam stwierdził, że trzeba jeszcze czekać. Moncik to potwierdza (dzięki za info o gipsie). Ufff może nie będzie tak, źle. W sumie nie martwią mnie te pęknięcia aż tak mocno, a bardziej to, że muszę chodzić jak po polu minowym. Ale poczekam jeszcze.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Hej
> 
> Adam stwierdził, że trzeba jeszcze czekać. Moncik to potwierdza (dzięki za info o gipsie). Ufff może nie będzie tak, źle. W sumie nie martwią mnie te pęknięcia aż tak mocno, a bardziej to, że muszę chodzić jak po polu minowym. Ale poczekam jeszcze.


Wszyscy tak bardzo się martwią tymi pęknięciami. Popatrzcie sobie zimą jak lód pięknie unosi się na wodzie...
Nie martwcie się o swoje podłogi, czołgami nie będziecie po nich jeździć.
Wysypcie w każdym pomieszczeniu perlit na sucho i połóżcie płyty gipsowe, nic nie będzie pękać i wszystko równe jak stół, potem tylko rozmiar wiertła dopasowany do spinek i śmigacie z podłogówką.

----------


## autorus

podłoga to pryszcz ale jak sobie opiankuję dach to już może nie być tak fajnie. A firmy się upierają ze będzie ok.

----------


## Tomek B..

> podłoga to pryszcz ale jak sobie opiankuję dach to już może nie być tak fajnie. A firmy się upierają ze będzie ok.


Autorus, spoko, masz kopułę i tam rozkład sił ściskających czy rozprężających będzie równy, więc bez paniki. Zresztą wykonawca niech Ci smyrnie z pistoletu taką próbkę i zobaczysz, że ta sztywna pianka nie jest taka sztywna jak sie nazywa :smile: 
A jakieś ruchy tektoniczne przewidujesz w swojej kopule?

----------


## autorus

ruchy tektoniczne? no np imprezka ze ściany będą się trzęsły  :wink:

----------


## jwak

> Ja miałam 100 i dopiero proporcja 1 worek perlitu na 4 worki gipsu dawało radę. 150 czy 180 pod tym względem jest dużo ekonomiczniejsza w zużyciu gipsu. Po 3 dniach podłoga naprawdę była jak cementu.


Witam

Myślę, że przesadziłaś  z tą ilością gipsu.
Cofnij się do strony 49 i mojego  postu nr 968 są tam proporcje które stosowałem.
Kolega autorus był u mnie na budowie, w czasie kiedy mieszałem i kładłem perlit.
Robił nawet i zamieszczał na forum zdjęcia i przekrojami.
Potrzeba tylko wiecej czasu aby wszystko dobrze związało.
Byłem jednym z pierwszych na tym forum który to robił sam.

Wylewka zrobiona rok temu.
Obecnie mieszkam od 2 miesięcy i wszystko jest ok

Pozdrawiam
jwak

----------


## autorus

Super ze wszystko jest ok  :smile:  Kolega Autorus pozdrawia  :smile: 

Ja poszedłem w pur na podłogę ale daleki jestem, żeby krytykować perlit, po prostu tak wyszło.

----------


## jkr80

> Witam
> 
> Myślę, że przesadziłaś  z tą ilością gipsu.
> Cofnij się do strony 49 i mojego  postu nr 968 są tam proporcje które stosowałem.
> Kolega autorus był u mnie na budowie, w czasie kiedy mieszałem i kładłem perlit.
> Robił nawet i zamieszczał na forum zdjęcia i przekrojami.
> Potrzeba tylko wiecej czasu aby wszystko dobrze związało.
> Byłem jednym z pierwszych na tym forum który to robił sam.
> 
> ...


Nie napisałeś tam jaki miałeś perlit, tzn o jakiej wielkości (granulacji)
Ma to zasadniczy wpływ na wytrzymałość. 
U mnie chyba nie będzie tak źle. Warstwa tężeje. polewam też trochę tak jak wylewkę.

----------


## cruz

> Wysypcie w każdym pomieszczeniu perlit na sucho i połóżcie płyty gipsowe, nic nie będzie pękać i wszystko równe jak stół, potem tylko rozmiar wiertła dopasowany do spinek i śmigacie z podłogówką.


Po co dopasowywać coś do czegoś co jest niepotrzebne.

----------


## jwak

Wysypcie w każdym pomieszczeniu perlit na sucho i połóżcie płyty gipsowe, nic nie będzie pękać i wszystko równe jak stół, potem tylko rozmiar wiertła dopasowany do spinek i śmigacie z podłogówką.[/QUOTE]

Nie jest to dobry pomysł.
Perlit jest miękki i lekki jak puch, punktowy nacisk np stopą na płytę połamie ją.

----------


## jwak

> Super ze wszystko jest ok  Kolega Autorus pozdrawia 
> 
> Ja poszedłem w pur na podłogę ale daleki jestem, żeby krytykować perlit, po prostu tak wyszło.


Witaj

Szczerze mówiąc nie  dziwie Ci się.  
Zobaczyłeś u mnie jak wygląda ta robota.
Ja tez bym tego kolejny raz nie robił.

Pozdrawiam
jwak

----------


## qubic

jwak to się umordowałeś z tym perlitem ,ja natomiast mam same fajne wspomnienia,wszystko poszło jak należy,bez pylenia,szybko i drugi raz zrobiłbym tak samo.

----------


## qubic

podsumowanie kosztów ocieplenia podłogi 25cm na 70m2:

perlit 18m3-(144 worki 125 litrowe)-2700zł
transport-1200zł
gips budowlany,transport-2500zł
mieszadła,pojemniki,maski,gogle,zraszacz,wąż-350zł
fachowcy-500zł

----------


## Hajek23

Witam 
mam pytanie ---  czy podlogowe ogrzewanie moze przezimowac i nic mu nie bedzie ??
Dodam jeszcze ze nie ma w rurkach wody ( szczelnosc byla sprawdzana powietrzem pod cisnieniem)
Zastanawiam sie czy moze sie cos stac ??
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Wysypcie w każdym pomieszczeniu perlit na sucho i połóżcie płyty gipsowe, nic nie będzie pękać i wszystko równe jak stół, potem tylko rozmiar wiertła dopasowany do spinek i śmigacie z podłogówką.


Nie jest to dobry pomysł.
Perlit jest miękki i lekki jak puch, punktowy nacisk np stopą na płytę połamie ją.[/QUOTE]
Widzisz mówimy o perlicie wsypanym między ściany i przykrytym warstwą po której można chodzić. Dzięki temu że jest lekki to rozkłada się równomiernie pod wpływem nacisku. Aby zrobić stopą dziurę w tak położonej płycie, trzeba się naprawdę postarać.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Witam 
> mam pytanie ---  czy podlogowe ogrzewanie moze przezimowac i nic mu nie bedzie ??
> Dodam jeszcze ze nie ma w rurkach wody ( szczelnosc byla sprawdzana powietrzem pod cisnieniem)
> Zastanawiam sie czy moze sie cos stac ??
> Pozdrawiam.


Nic się nie stanie, rurki przezimują jak w niejednym magazynie.

----------


## jwak

> jwak to się umordowałeś z tym perlitem ,ja natomiast mam same fajne wspomnienia,wszystko poszło jak należy,bez pylenia,szybko i drugi raz zrobiłbym tak samo.


Dokładnie tak jak napisałeś- umordowałem się.
Jeśli u Ciebie wszystko poszło bez pylenia, to chyba źle wymieszane?

----------


## jwak

> podsumowanie kosztów ocieplenia podłogi 25cm na 70m2:
> 
> perlit 18m3-(144 worki 125 litrowe)-2700zł
> transport-1200zł
> gips budowlany,transport-2500zł
> mieszadła,pojemniki,maski,gogle,zraszacz,wąż-350zł
> fachowcy-500zł


Spore koszty szczególnie transportu.

Ja za 20m3 (160 worków) perlitu z transportem zapłaciłem 3400
Gips 130 worków 30kg z transportem ok.360zł 
Robocizna własna

Jak napisałeś wcześniej, możesz mieć fajne wspomnienia z tej pracy, jeśli stałeś z boku i tylko przyglądałeś się jak fachowcy to robili.
Gdybym ja miał fachowców do tej pracy za 500zł też bym był zadowolony.
Niestety nikt nie chciał się tego podjąć.

----------


## jwak

> Witam 
> mam pytanie ---  czy podlogowe ogrzewanie moze przezimowac i nic mu nie bedzie ??
> Dodam jeszcze ze nie ma w rurkach wody ( szczelnosc byla sprawdzana powietrzem pod cisnieniem)
> Zastanawiam sie czy moze sie cos stac ??
> Pozdrawiam.


Spoko ja zrobiłem tak samo w sierpniu 2011
Zostawiłem  jeszcze ciśnienie w układzie, aby podczas robienia posadzki sprawdzać czy nie powstały jakieś przecieki.
W maju zalałem układ wodą, i wszystko ok.

----------


## qubic

> Dokładnie tak jak napisałeś- umordowałem się.
> Jeśli u Ciebie wszystko poszło bez pylenia, to chyba źle wymieszane?


rzuć okiem na filmiki z mieszania,naprawdę nie pyliło .fachowcy później nawet masek nie nosili chyba tylko raz mieszali łopatą bo chcieli ale potem tylko mieszadłem jak na filmikach.wszystko jest bezproblemowo super wymieszane .

----------


## karolina121m

> Taki strop, to będzie w cenie 0,5m keramzytu, a i tak hydroizolację musisz dać.


oj, niekoniecznie mój drogi  :wink:

----------


## qubic

zaczynam układanie rurek do podłogówki bezpośrednio na perlicie.mam nadzieję że będzie ok.

----------


## qubic

tak mi jeszcze przyszło na myśl że warto pokazać ile miejsca zajmują worki z perlitem,myślę że dla 18m3 trzeba przygotować 20m2 pomieszczenia

----------


## autorus

napisz dokładnie jak mocowałeś rurki na samym perlicie?  :smile:

----------


## qubic

do zwykłej siatki opaskami tzw "trytkami"

----------


## Tofik482

Właśnie nasunął mi się następujący pomysł - czy nie poukładać worków ściśle jeden obok drugiego, a dopiero przestrzenie między nimi wypełnić mieszanką perlitu i gipsu?

plusem na pewno byłoby zmniejszenie nakładu pracy - a i gipsu mniej by poszło. A wady? 

Może praktycy się wypowiedzą, bo ja na razie wyłącznie teoretycznie do tematy się przygotowuję. Za jakiś miesiąc będę ćwiczył praktycznie...

----------


## jkr80

Wszystko będzie ok dopóki nie zamoknie worek. Poza tym taki worek ma swoja grubość. Jeżeli worek wchodzi w grubość warstwy i jest jeszcze zapas na dośc gruba warstwę perlitu to myślę ze jest ok. Wszystko jednak pewnie wyjdzie w praniu. Ja mieszam perlit z gipsem i cementem na całe grubości warstwy. ok 15 -20 cm.

----------


## Justyna P

Witam dawno nie odwiedzałam wątku. 
Dziś mój mąż zaczyna robić perlito gips - mam pytanie na worek perlitu 125kg jeden worek gipsu budowlanego 20kg. Pamiętam, że na początku wątku były gdzieś takie proporcje. Proszę o potwierdzenie bądć sprostowanie.
Drugie pytanie na szybko czy robić dylatacje - tzn. na gruncie będzie papa plus wanna z papy czyli tak jakby dwie warstwy - trochę nie do końca potrafiliśmy sobie to wywinięcie na ściany wyobrazić. Na gruncie będzie 30cm perlitogipsu i czy przy ścianach ma zostać jakaś dylatacja (chodzi o jakieś pare cm od góry), czy perlit układać równo do samej ściany do ściany.
Na tym będzie podłogówka.
Przeglądając jakieś "notatki" z forum miałam zanotowane że perlit ma "otulać" to co leży w nim. Czyli wyciągam wszystkie dystanse spod wszystkich instalacji jakie idą na podłodze z wod-kan itp. Czy z jakimś wyjątkiem. Teraz leżą one sobie na "podpórkach" styropianowych

----------


## adam_mk

Jak na styropianowych podpórkach, a jesteś w kiepskim nastroju i nie bardzo chcesz się dziś trudzić - można zostawić.
Jak na klockach czy cegłach - usunąć!

Proporcje dobre a pokazany sposób z mieszadłem - bardzo dobry!
Dylatacje od ścian niepotrzebne.
Ta wanna bitumiczna (papowa) to ma być solidna hydroizolacja od gruntu (chudziaka).
Jak połączona z papą spod ścian - poziomą hydroizolacją ścian - to wywijać nigdzie nie trzeba.
Będzie ciągła.
Trzy razy sprawdź, czy masz wszystko na miejscu - kable, rurki, przepusty czy co tam było planowane...
Dokładanie tego potem to kłopot.

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

Dzięki za doprecyzowanie szczegółów, wczoraj wieczorem przglądałam "notatki" i tych zagadnień nie miałam w nich rozwianych. Zatem do dzieła. 
Po pracy my również pochwalimy się efektami. 
Czyli pape wystarczy jak połączymy z tą wychodzącą spod murów - myślałam, że koniecznie musi być ta "wanna" stąd chcieliśmy zrobić w dwóch warstwach.  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## herakles

> Właśnie nasunął mi się następujący pomysł - czy nie poukładać worków ściśle jeden obok drugiego, a dopiero przestrzenie między nimi wypełnić mieszanką perlitu i gipsu?
> 
> plusem na pewno byłoby zmniejszenie nakładu pracy - a i gipsu mniej by poszło. A wady? 
> 
> Może praktycy się wypowiedzą, bo ja na razie wyłącznie teoretycznie do tematy się przygotowuję. Za jakiś miesiąc będę ćwiczył praktycznie...


A ja myślałem bardziej tak, żeby wysypać perlit, przykryć go geowłójkniną i na to dopiero perlitogips.

----------


## adam_mk

Tniesz koszty nie pogarszając parametrów!
 :Lol: 
Moim zdaniem - pomysł bardzo dobry i propozycja technologii będzie skuteczna, ale...
Trzeba tego perlitu pchać tam więcej jak 10cm.
Dla cieńszych warstw mało twórcze...

Adam M.

----------


## qubic

rozkopałem rurę od odkurzacza bo jakoś za płytko położona była i bez problemu schowałem ją głębiej.przysypałem tym samym co wykopałem i lekko ubiłem.teraz jest twarde i to bez ponownego polewania wodą.

----------


## adam_mk

Bo perlit to szkło, a szkło jest twarde.
Trzeba go tylko nieco polepić, aby się nie usuwał spod stopy.
(dlatego ten gips).
U Ciebie nie miał się gdzie usunąć - to został na miejscu nad tą rurką.

Adam M.

----------


## byry007

A czy perlit jest też dobry do izolacji stropu ?? na stropie mam rozłożone kanały do wentylacji mechanicznej i jestem po układaniu stryo na podłodze i nie chce powtarzać docinania .

----------


## zybel

ja zamierzam wysypać na lany strop na nieużytkowym poddaszu. cały czas myślę jak by go lekko związać, żeby wiatr nie wywiał. jakieś pomysły?

----------


## herakles

> ja zamierzam wysypać na lany strop na nieużytkowym poddaszu. cały czas myślę jak by go lekko związać, żeby wiatr nie wywiał. jakieś pomysły?


Geowłóknina?!

----------


## Justyna P

a ja mam kolejne pytanie. po polaniu wodą mogą zostać na górze luźne kuleczki perlitu. Nam takie zostały - co mamy zrobić - a może tak jest dobrze.

----------


## Tofik482

W tym tygodniu zamawiam w Bełchatowie perlit z dostawą do Koszalina i na samochodzie sporo miejsca zostanie - jakieś pół tira będzie jeszcze wolne. 

Czy Ktoś ma ochotę dołączyć się do zamówienia - większa ilość to większy rabat, a i koszty transportu podzielimy. 

Zainteresowanych proszę i info na priv.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plumbum

> Spore koszty szczególnie transportu.
> 
> Ja za 20m3 (160 worków) perlitu z transportem zapłaciłem 3400
> Gips 130 worków 30kg z transportem ok.360zł 
> Robocizna własna
> [ciach
> ]


info dla tych, którzy planują zakup takiego perlitu od producenta:
na busa blaszaka takiego trochę większego wchodzi paręnaście metrów sześciennych.
Na kontener maxi (też do 3,5 tony) około 16-17m3
za transport takim autem powinniście się zmieścić w 2zł za kilometr brutto. 
no i szukać przewoźników którzy nie policzą za kurs w dwie strony

plumbum

----------


## Tofik482

31 m3 zamówione. Jutro koło południa ma dojechać. Aż ciekawy jestem jak będzie się z tym pracowało...

----------


## jkr80

Witam

Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że:

1 Proporcje 125l perlitu 100 (mąka) / 25kg gipsu na 12,5 kg cementu I są wystarczajace - warstwa po związaniu jest bardzo mocna. Należy tylko długo ok 2-3 tyg czekac az dobrze zwiąże.

2 Na pęknięcia ma wpływ sposób polewania - polewać należy niewielkie powierzchnie (2-3 m2) tak aby jak widzimy, że pęka natychmiast polać wodą. Opcja shower jest bardzo wygodna - ale MUSI POSIADAC ODPOWIEDNI WYDATEK inaczej idzie się zapłakać. Ja np pistolet ustawiałem między shower a coś tam i dzięki temu wydatek był większy. oczywiście na początku tylko shower.

3 Zastanawia mnie to, że po 5 tyg (tyle upłynęło od wykonania pierwszej posadzki - obecność wody powinna byc już znikoma...) jak położę rękę na perlitowej wylewce czuję chłód. Martwi mnie to. czy moglibyście dać znać jak jest u was? Przypomnę tylko, że ja perlit mieszałem na całej grubości warstwy.

----------


## qubic

zgadza się wilgoć bardzo wolno puszcza,też mieszałem na całej grubości.nie martwię się ponieważ odkopywałem rurę i na spodzie wszystko jest suchutkie więc spełnia wymagania bardzo dobrze ,z czasem wyschnie bardziej i będzie ok
poniżej filmik z wylewek na kablach grzewczych

http://youtu.be/-in2m3cuCFg

----------


## Justyna P

My walczymy z perlitem 3 tydzień - znaczy mój mąż  :smile:  W sumie w trakcie pojawiało się wiele problemików łącznie z faktem, że brakło perlitu. Więc może ktoś napisze dokładnie jak wyliczyć zapotrzebowanie na określoną powierzchnie. Nam zabrakło ok 80 worków a i tak liczyliśmy to z zapasem. Z tego co mąż mówił po wymieszaniu perlitu z gipsem znacząco zmniejszyła się objętość. My przeszliśmy akcje z domawianiem pertlitu a raczej wyprawą po pertlit do bełchatowa. 
Generalnie Adam bardzo "namieszał" na forum z pertlitem i widzę, że coraz więcej osób w Polsce wybiera tę metodę.

Adamie zatem osobiście muszę podziękować za nowinki, z których skorzystaliśmy.

----------


## qubic

zamawiałem tyle m3 perlitu ile wyliczyłem z grubości warstwy.u mnie było to 25cm na 70m2,czyli pomnożyłem 0,25 x 70=17,5m3.zamówiłem 18m3. na 1m3 wchodzi 8 worków 125litrowych więc przywieżli 144 worki. zostało mi 6 worków z całej operacji.worków gipsu zużyłem 38 po 25kg,98 po 15kg,61 po 30kg i wynikało to z braku gipsu budowlanego w marketach.gipsu zostało mi 5 worków.

----------


## jwak

> info dla tych, którzy planują zakup takiego perlitu od producenta:
> na busa blaszaka takiego trochę większego wchodzi paręnaście metrów sześciennych.
> Na kontener maxi (też do 3,5 tony) około 16-17m3
> za transport takim autem powinniście się zmieścić w 2zł za kilometr brutto. 
> no i szukać przewoźników którzy nie policzą za kurs w dwie strony
> 
> plumbum


Co polecisz tym którzy muszą kupić te 20m3 ? - dwa kursy ?
Taniej będzie większym autem lub mniejszym lecz z dużą przyczepą.

Jeśli niska cena za km, to liczą w obie strony.

Sprzedawałem kontener budowlany typu izoterma,
koleś nagrał transport hds płatny w jedną stronę,
był tylko jeden warunek, musi znaleźć się chętny do
zapłacenia powrotu.

----------


## Crisiano

> podsumowanie kosztów ocieplenia podłogi 25cm na 70m2:
> 
> perlit 18m3-(144 worki 125 litrowe)-2700zł
> transport-1200zł
> gips budowlany,transport-2500zł
> mieszadła,pojemniki,maski,gogle,zraszacz,wąż-350zł
> fachowcy-500zł


A nie lepiej 44 cm styro (podloga 0,31)?

----------


## qubic

nie wiem jak zwykłe styro przy takiej grubości zachowa się na ugięcie,poza tym było wcześniej o wadach styro pod podłogą.

----------


## Justyna P

Nam zostało 21 worków perlitu. Jakby komuś się przydało to do odbioru w Rudzie Śląskiej  :smile:  Tak mężuś liczył liczył - jak już wspominałam wcześniej, że nam zostało.

----------


## Librarian

Dzień dobry!

Z wielką uwagą przeczytałem cały wątek, bo zapewne jak znakomita większość tu obecnych myślę o izolacji podłogi styropianem. Przemówił do mnie szczególnie wynik eksperymentu zaproponowanego przez adama_mk i w związku z nim mam następujące pytanie: zwyczajowo styropianową izolację podłogi wykonuje się coraz częściej nie w jednej, a w kilku warstwach (co znakomicie przeciwdziała klawiszowaniu pojedynczych płyt styropianu na nierównościach chudziaka oraz pozwala na ukrycie i dodatkową izolację rur doprowadzających gorącą wodę do grzejników) - i teraz: czy nie myli mnie intuicja, która każe mi traktować każdą pojedynczą płytę jako osobny zbiornik wilgocią tylko  czekający na warunki sprzyjające jej uwolnieniu? 

Pytam, bo o ile wizja warstwy wilgoci w dolnej części pojedynczej warstwy izolacji wydaje mi się jeszcze znośna, o tyle taka wilgoć w dole *każdej* warstwy izolacji (np. w przypadku warstw 10cm+5cm+5cm) brzmi coraz bardziej niepokojąco.

Czy moje założenia są słuszne, czy może warstwy izolacji pod naciskiem wylewki przepracowują zawartą w nich wilgoć inaczej, podobnie do jednolitej płyty styropianu?

Pozdrawiam!

P.S. Wątek jest bardzo rozległy, więc z góry przepraszam, jeśli moje pytanie dotyczy kwestii, która być może jest opisana a jedynie umknęła mi w czasie lektury.

----------


## jwak

> Dzień dobry!
> 
> Z wielką uwagą przeczytałem cały wątek, bo zapewne jak znakomita większość tu obecnych myślę o izolacji podłogi styropianem. Przemówił do mnie szczególnie wynik eksperymentu zaproponowanego przez adama_mk i w związku z nim mam następujące pytanie: zwyczajowo styropianową izolację podłogi wykonuje się coraz częściej nie w jednej, a w kilku warstwach (co znakomicie przeciwdziała klawiszowaniu pojedynczych płyt styropianu na nierównościach chudziaka oraz pozwala na ukrycie i dodatkową izolację rur doprowadzających gorącą wodę do grzejników) - i teraz: czy nie myli mnie intuicja, która każe mi traktować każdą pojedynczą płytę jako osobny zbiornik wilgocią tylko  czekający na warunki sprzyjające jej uwolnieniu? 
> 
> Pytam, bo o ile wizja warstwy wilgoci w dolnej części pojedynczej warstwy izolacji wydaje mi się jeszcze znośna, o tyle taka wilgoć w dole *każdej* warstwy izolacji (np. w przypadku warstw 10cm+5cm+5cm) brzmi coraz bardziej niepokojąco.
> 
> Czy moje założenia są słuszne, czy może warstwy izolacji pod naciskiem wylewki przepracowują zawartą w nich wilgoć inaczej, podobnie do jednolitej płyty styropianu?
> 
> Pozdrawiam!
> ...


Witam

Sądzę, że na to pytanie może Ci tylko odpowiedzieć adam mk. :wink: 

Ja u siebie zrobiłem perlit. :yes: 

Nie było łatwo ale... 

Zobaczę po kilku sezonach grzewczych, czy było warto.

Pozdrawiam  :bye:  jwak

----------


## herakles

Co myślicie o tym, żeby warstwę samego perlitu spsikać pianką?

----------


## qubic

> Co myślicie o tym, żeby warstwę samego perlitu spsikać pianką?


ale gips jest potrzebny do wiązania wilgoci a tutaj go nie ma .a sama pianka na górze nie będzie zbyt wytrzymała żeby można było spokojnie wejść i zrobić wylewki.

----------


## Librarian

> Co myślicie o tym, żeby warstwę samego perlitu spsikać pianką?


O jaka piankę chodzi?
Całkiem niedawno miałem okazję spacerować po keramzycie potraktowanym z wierzchu szprycą cementową i był bardzo stabilny.
qbic wspomina, że problemem może być brak gipsu wiążącego wilgoć, ale gdyby tak:
1. 2-3 centymetrowa warstwa perlitu z gipsem potraktowana wodą (mniej pylenia, mniej mieszania, szybsze wysychanie)
2. na tym warstwa suchego perlitu zestalona od góry szprycą cementową

Tak sobie gdybam cokolwiek zafascynowany perlitem.  :smile:

----------


## kedod

A ja poproszę o kontakt do tego kogoś kto robił keramzyt.

----------


## Crisiano

Uff, przeczytałem wszystko.... Słowa uznania dla pomysłodawcy tego rozwiązania.
Zrozumiałem teraz jaka jest wyższość perlitu nad styropianem, jak przygotować i wykonać taka podłogę. Najbardziej jednak przemawia do mnie jego sypkość i łatwe otulenie rur w podłodze. Niestety nie znalazłem konkretnych i realnych informacji a jedynie hasła odnośnie zawilgocenia styropianu oraz jego ugięcia.
Mam w projekcie 15 cm styro. Chudziak jeszcze nie wylany więc chyba mogę go obniżyć aby mieć grubszą warstwę ocieplenia. Muszę zapytać się kierownika.

Jeśli dam 15 cm perlitu (z gipsem itd) to jego współczynnik przewodzenia (>0,4) będzie gorszy od styropianu do podłogi 0,31-0,36.  Styropian z czasem zacznie tracić swoje właściwości ale perlit z gipsem też. Poza tym nikt nie podał jaki jest realny współczynnik przewodzenia perlitu w technologi podanej przez Adama. Czy badał też już ktoś ile zawilgocenia będzie styropianie i ile ugięcia. Nie widzę żadnych postów z problemem ściśliwości dobrej jakości styropianu. Jeśli problemem jest tylko wilgoć zawarta w powietrzu w momencie układania to wystarczy zastosować się do rad Tomka B. Dodatkowo jeśli montaż ogrzewania podłogowego będzie taki jak przy zastosowaniu perlitu (opaskami do siatki) to problem wilgoci jest praktycznie wyeliminowany.

Przy moich 145m2 podłogi o grubości ocieplenia 15cm wyliczyłem:

opcja 1
21,75m3 perlitu, czyli 174 worki po ok. 22zł za worek =3828zł
174 worki gipsu budowlanego po 11 zł za worek = 1914zł
razem 5742zł

opcja 2
styropian platinum podłoga (0,31) 21,75m3 po 239zł=5198zł

opcja3
styropian hydro (0,36) 21,75m3 po 290zł=6307zł

Więc koszty podobne. Styropian położą mi wszyscy fachowcy a z perlitem będę mieć kłopot. Ja niestety nie mam czasu na wykonanie. Martwię się tylko, że przy tak cienkim ociepleniu 15cm, stosując perlit z gipsem pogorszę sobie izolacyjność w stosunku do tego jaki mogę max uzyskać przy zastosowaniu styropianu.

Nie mogę teraz znaleźć albo tylko mi się wydawało, że ten perlit (EPS150) z gipsem wg receptury Adama posiada współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła ok. 0,040. Czy może ktoś to potwierdzić?

----------


## kasia_2401

Witam,
po lekturze 66 stron i dwóch dniach przemyśleń nad zastosowaniem perlitu jako ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie mojego domku mam jeszcze kilka dylematów. Stan obecny jest taki
Załącznik 152368
dziura o głębokości 55 cm od zera budynku do zagospodarowania
Z założenia miał być tam styropian, ale obecnie już sama nie wiem.
Z pewnością zastosuje papę termozgrzewalną na welonie poliestrowym bezpośrednio na chudziaka o grubości 10-15 cm B-20. Nie będę ją przyklejać do podłoża, jedynie zgrzewać zakłady. I teraz mam pierwszy problem - aby nie narażać papy na zbędne łamania jej na ściankach działowych przy wywijaniu, czy nie lepiej zrobić wanny z papy od ściany fundamentowej do ściany fundamentowej i dopiero później wymurować ściany działowe? Ostatecznie mogę jeszcze zabezpieczyć ściany działowe dodatkową wanną z folii budowlanej, ale to już w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. Otrzymam wówczas coś w tym stylu

Po folii perlit z gipsem i ogrzewanie wodne podłogowe. 
Z wstępnych wyliczeń otrzymałam:
- perlit 80 m3 ok. 15700
- gips 640 worków po 20 kg - 7200
RAZEM 22900
Myślę, że nie jest najgorzej. Ocieplenie styropianem wychodzi podobnie.
Co myślicie o moim pomyśle?

----------


## herakles

> 


Na pewno tak jest?

----------


## kasia_2401

Nie, obecnie jest tak

zdjęcie

----------


## herakles

> Nie, obecnie jest tak
> 
> zdjęcie


ok czyli tak:

----------


## herakles

Jeśli tylko nie rozbierzesz tego co jest i dołożysz co narysowałaś to jest to jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie.

----------


## kasia_2401

powiedzmy, że blisko
chudziak jest 10 cm poniżej zera terenu, a około 55 cm poniżej zera budynku.
W tej powstałej dziurze planowałam 40-50 cm styropianu jako ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie.
Teraz skłaniam się do perlitu z gipsem, oraz w wiatrołapie, garażu i w salonie przy drzwiach na taras perlit z cementem.
Tylko nurtuje mnie jedna sprawa. A mianowicie, czy mogę najpierw ułożyć papę na chudziaku, a później wymurować ścianki działowe?

----------


## qubic

możesz postawić działówki na papie.teraz jaki jest stan budowy?ściany zewnętrzne są wymurowane?

----------


## qubic

wody gruntowe masz wysoko?czy jest suche podłoże?

----------


## kasia_2401

wody gruntowe to przekleństwo Babic Starych i okolicy
wystarczy lekko łyżką koparki ruszyć i mamy coś takiego

przed wylaniem ławy wysypałam tony suchego betonu, a później ława we wzmocnionej wersji
po wymurowaniu fundamentów otrzymałam coś takiego

oczywiście izolacja i drenaż


zasypałam i zostawiłam na cały rok

nie spieszę się z budową to miałam i czas poobserwować fundamenty
W tym roku wylałam chudziaka B20 i w miejscu przyszłych ścianek działowych daliśmy pręty zbrojeniowe.

----------


## kasia_2401

Stan obecny budowy to wymurowane ściany zewnętrzne oraz nośne oraz zalany strop monolit.
Jeśli mówimy już o ścianach, to przy dryfixie trudno o stwierdzenie murowania. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z taczką czy choćby mieszadłem. Osobiście polecam tę metodę - szybko, czysto, brak mostków termicznych i brak wielkiej ekipy budowlanej, chyba, że chce się mieć dom w w dwa dni.

A i co było dla mnie bardzo istotne, to w cenie dryfixu jest wliczony przyjazd przedstawiciela firmy z niwelatorem i innymi przyrządami w celu wystawienia pierwszej warstwy i narożników. Późniejszego murowania już nikt nie jest w stanie spieprzyć, nawet najgorszy murarz.  :tongue:

----------


## herakles

Czy komin stoi na papie?

----------


## kasia_2401

komin jest posadowiony na specjalnie dla niego wylanej i uzbrojonej stopie, oczywiście sam komin został odizolowany od stopy i chudziaka papą termozgrzewalną.

----------


## qubic

to ile chcesz dać ocieplenia pod podłogę 50cm?

----------


## kasia_2401

Pozostawiona dziura w pomieszczeniach domu ma 50-55 cm. Planowane ocieplenie ok. 45-50 cm. Nie wiem jeszcze czy wypełnię ją w 100% perlitogipsem, czy pod koniec nie pokuszę się o styropian - nie musiałabym wówczas polewać perlitogipsu wodą i robić na wierzchu skorupy. W większości pomieszczeń na parterze będzie podłogówka, choć co do sypialni nie podjęłam jeszcze decyzji. W jednej skłaniam się do grzejnika kanałowego, a dziura 50 cm daje mi taką szansę. 
Co do garażu nie mam koncepcji.
Pozostawiłam dziurę ok. 25 cm i dalej nie wiem. Podłoże piaszczyste, ubite. Brak chudziaka.

Garaż będzie ogrzewany dwoma grzejnikami wodnymi. Temperatura 15 stopni będzie wystarczająca. To koncepcja. 
Brak projektu wykonawczego.

----------


## autorus

U mnie bardzo podobnie, ok 50-55cm. Ale za namowa kolegi Adama w ta warstwę ocieplenia na wysokości ok 30cm od gruntu chce dać rurki od cwu, gdzie jak gdzie ale tam im będzie najcieplej.  Akurat w połowie grubości ocieplenia   :smile:

----------


## jkr80

> Witam
> 
> Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że:
> 
> 1 Proporcje 125l perlitu 100 (mąka) / 25kg gipsu na 12,5 kg cementu I są wystarczajace - warstwa po związaniu jest bardzo mocna. Należy tylko długo ok 2-3 tyg czekac az dobrze zwiąże.
> 
> 2 Na pęknięcia ma wpływ sposób polewania - polewać należy niewielkie powierzchnie (2-3 m2) tak aby jak widzimy, że pęka natychmiast polać wodą. Opcja shower jest bardzo wygodna - ale MUSI POSIADAC ODPOWIEDNI WYDATEK inaczej idzie się zapłakać. Ja np pistolet ustawiałem między shower a coś tam i dzięki temu wydatek był większy. oczywiście na początku tylko shower.
> 
> 3 Zastanawia mnie to, że po 5 tyg (tyle upłynęło od wykonania pierwszej posadzki - obecność wody powinna byc już znikoma...) jak położę rękę na perlitowej wylewce czuję chłód. Martwi mnie to. czy moglibyście dać znać jak jest u was? Przypomnę tylko, że ja perlit mieszałem na całej grubości warstwy.


Po doświadczeniach na kolejnej kondygnacji stwierdzam, że:

1 Proporcje 30kg gipsu na worek 125l  perlitu (najdrobnieszego - jak mąka ziemniaczana) daje dobre rezultaty. cement nie jest potrzebny przy tej ilości gipsu a kosztowo wychodzi podobnie. Przyczyną moich wcześniejszych problemów była ewidentnie za mała ilość wody. Ostatnio już po 2 godz chodziłem po mieszance w w/w proporcjach. Z tego co przeczytałem a poźniej zauważyłem  to :

"...Gips, mimo że twardnieje na skutek reakcji chemicznej z wodą, nie jest materiałem wodoodpornym i w stanie wilgotnym traci wytrzymałość. W handlu gips dostępny jest głównie w postaci gotowych mieszanek zawierających, oprócz spoiwa gipsowego, dodatki opóźniające wiązanie, drobne kruszywo, środki poprawiające elastyczność i przyczepność.

Jakich reguł należy przestrzegać przy stosowaniu wyrobów gipsowych?

    gipsu nie można mieszać z cementem, gdyż szybko wiąże wodę z zaprawy uniemożliwiając twardnienie cementu,

    gips korodując oddziałuje na metale, dlatego w miejscach styku z tym materiałem powinny one być pokryte powłokami ochronnymi... "


2. Polewać należy o tyle słabo na początku żeby zrobić warstwę która nie będzie się poddawac strumieniowi wody  a później polewać dość obficie (adam pisał że mają kałuże powstać). I tak polewam najpierw (zaczynam od miejsca w najbliżej którego stoję)   opcją shower pistoletu a pożniej jak już mam trochę miejsca zdejmuję pistolet i wężem ale z wyczuciem sterując strumień palcem (trochę zimno ale wydatek wody jest dużo większy i gips dostanie od razu spora ilość wody a o to przecież chodzi na koniec jak już jest w miarę twardo polewam samym wężem (3/4 cala).

----------


## kasia_2401

Zgodnie z zaleceniami, oczywiście Pana Adama, cwu oraz cyrkulacja cwu ok 30 cm nad chudziakiem w bezpiecznej odległości od zimnej wody, w ścianach i kominie specjalna izolacja z pianki kauczukowej, takiej jak stosuje się przy solarach. Ale o tym wszystkim można poczytać na forum 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...U-Wór-bez-dna
Polecam

----------


## kasia_2401

Czy w garażu ocieplonym, o powierzchni ok. 26 metrów, w bryle budynku, ogrzewanym, w którym ma panować temperatura 12-15 stopni poprawna będzie poniższa podłoga na gruncie?

----------


## Raźny

Tak mnie męczy...

Czy jeśli był by to przekrój salonu z ogrzewaniem podłogowym to. Czy nie lepiej było by chudziaka odizolować od ściany fundamentowej paskiem szerokości 5cm np. styroduru ? Aby odizolować rozgrzewany podkład podłogowy z podłogówką od ścian fundamentowych ?

Czy nie ma to sensu bo i tak ściany nagrzeją się z upływem czasu i tak i tak będzie mostek w kierunku ławy.

----------


## autorus

A po co ogrzewać garaż? Tam zawsze będą duże straty choćby z racji bramy garazowej która jest wielkim mostkiem ciepła. 
Jeśli robisz podłogę na gruncie to przy dobrym ociepleniu ścian podłoga będzie podgrzewała garaż  :smile:  




> Czy w garażu ocieplonym, o powierzchni ok. 26 metrów, w bryle budynku, ogrzewanym, w którym ma panować temperatura 12-15 stopni poprawna będzie poniższa podłoga na gruncie?

----------


## kasia_2401

Zdaje sobie sprawę, że drzwi garażowe to czarna dziura w domach energooszczędnych. Współczynnik przenikania ciepła to ok. 0,8 a po zamontowaniu 1,3 W/m2. Pamiętam również wykład Pana Adama o ciepełku z gruntu. Tyle, że u mnie w garażu będzie stał hydrofor  własnego ujęcia wody do podlewania ogrodu, czy mycia samochodu, odkurzacz centralny, rekuperator, poprowadzona jest rura od GWC. Potrzebuje w garażu 12 stopni, a bez ogrzewania nie uzyskam takiej temperatury.
Dla zmniejszenia strat przedzieliłam 5 metrowe drzwi garażowe słupkiem i otrzymałam dwoje drzwi, oraz zamontuje rekuperator ściennym zamiast tradycyjnej wentylacji.

----------


## autorus

tez będę miał odkurzacz w garażu, jemu akurat rozsądne zimno nie przeszkodzi. Z hydroforem to niestety juz jest problem   :sad: 

Odnośnie bramy garażowej to trzeba pamiętać, ze oprócz płyty która jest w miarę ciepła, są uszczelki gumowe szpary itd i tam to dopiero zimno hasa.

----------


## kasia_2401

Niestety, ale zarówno hydrofor jak i rura od GWC nie lubią zimna, a i rekuperator lepiej jak stoi w ciepłym pomieszczeniu.
Co do bramy, to mam pewien pomysł.
Zakupie bramę z montażem, a z reguły firmy takie jak np. Hormann, określają współczynnik przenikania ciepła swoich wyrobów. Dla bram Hormann jest to np. 0,8, a po montażu 1,3. Ten wzrost to właśnie uszczelki i hulający wiatr w szparach. Zamówię firmę trudniącą się badaniami termowizyjnymi, w Warszawie badanie całego budynku to kwota 500 zł, i wszystko będzie jasne. Mam nadzieje :roll eyes: . Panowie nie odjadą póki nie ustawią.

----------


## autorus

słusznie, i pochwal się wynikami. Ciekaw jestem jak to będzie wyglądało  :smile:

----------


## noname2

Autorus , ja zrobiłem (czy Ty już też ) podlogę na purze od Kolegi z Włocławka. NIe miałem obaw , bo zastosowałem go wcześniej na stropodachu. Po roku już wiem że dom dostał w końcu "czapkę " której nigdy nie miał tak solidnej. Wcześniej była szlaka , juz zlasowana. Dałem tego średnio 50-60 cm. Metoda taka jak w podłodze Pigeona.Tj proszek , folia siatka  i do przodu z wylewką. 
W nowo pobudowanym domu wiec z rozpędu zastosowałem też proszek jako środek który wydaje mi się godny.  :smile: 
Jest wszędzie pod chudziakiem , na chudziaku ,obok fundamentu , w stropie , tzn na -wszędzie ! Kiedy go wysypywałem też go miałem wszędzie. Tak to jest już z tymi sypkimi materiałami. Zalety ? same . Miałem gdzieś przewody instalacyjne , nierówności itp. Z tym że ja mam doskonale warunki wodne . Woda jest głeboko i nigdy nie wygląda wyżej. Więc jakaś szczelność szczególna, w postaci wanny z papy sobie calkowicie odpuściłem. 
Teraz zastanawiam się nad pożenieniem podobnie jak perlit , proszku z gipsem. Mam jeszcze parę miejsc gdzie musze zastosować jakieś cieplejsze "dystatnse " .NIestety brak czasu sprawia , że do prób jeszcze nie doszlo. Proszek mieszany z cementem , wiadomo że jest bez sensu. Ale z gipsem ? może. Pzdr

----------


## autorus

Ja jeszcze nie dałem ale oczywiście dam. Niech tylko temperatura spadnie, to rozsypie ok 55cm.  :smile:

----------


## noname2

> Ja jeszcze nie dałem ale oczywiście dam. Niech tylko temperatura spadnie, to rozsypie ok 55cm.


Tyle samo dałem pod chudziakiem. Pózniej niestety musiałem dolożyć jeszcze 17 cm na chudziaka i do tego styro coby rurki przyczepić .Wiem że bez sensu , ale tak wyszło.Dlaczego ? To juz nieistotne.Powiedzmy że z tego powodu pożegnałem w środku sezonu ekipę ktora budowala mi dom i w ciągu tygodnia musiałem znależć nową. Tak że jest 72 -73 cm proszku przedzielone chudziakiem  :smile:  a na to styro.Porażka .Ale tak jest ....

----------


## autorus

no faktycznie trochę dziwnie, ja daje chudziaka zapewne b15 z 10cm potem na tym bezpośrednio montuję rurki od ogrzewania i zalewam posadzkę 8cm.

----------


## noname2

[QUOTE=autorus;5683037]no faktycznie trochę dziwnie....
teraz też bym tak zrobił. Ale co mialem zrobic jak mi ciołki za nisko chudziak wylali. Miałem dokladać proszek i na to jeszcze raz chudziak? a styro musialo byc , bo na samym proszku rurk iod OP położyć to hardcore nie dla mnie.

----------


## o_c

W związku z chwilą wolnego mam nawał pomysłów i wątpliwości...
Przyjmując brak ogrzewania podłogowego, mógłbym zrezygnować z wylewki.
Czy da radę na perlicie (z gipsem) położyć bezpośrednio podłogę z desek bez legarów / płyty drewno-(cmento?)-pochodne + wykładzina/panele/terakota etc.

----------


## jwak

> W związku z chwilą wolnego mam nawał pomysłów i wątpliwości...
> Przyjmując brak ogrzewania podłogowego, mógłbym zrezygnować z wylewki.
> Czy da radę na perlicie (z gipsem) położyć bezpośrednio podłogę z desek bez legarów / płyty drewno-(cmento?)-pochodne + wykładzina/panele/terakota etc.


Mam u siebie perlit z gipsem,
mieszany w rożnych proporcjach,
(wcześniej opisywanych w tym wątku)

Nie radzę Ci rezygnować z wylewki. :no: 
Miejscowe obciążenie meblami,
np ciężkie.drewniane komody i podłoga usiądzie. :ohmy: 

Pozdrawiam jwak

----------


## jwak

> Niestety, ale zarówno hydrofor jak i rura od GWC nie lubią zimna, a i rekuperator lepiej jak stoi w ciepłym pomieszczeniu.
> Co do bramy, to mam pewien pomysł.
> Zakupie bramę z montażem, a z reguły firmy takie jak np. Hormann, określają współczynnik przenikania ciepła swoich wyrobów. Dla bram Hormann jest to np. 0,8, a po montażu 1,3. Ten wzrost to właśnie uszczelki i hulający wiatr w szparach. Zamówię firmę trudniącą się badaniami termowizyjnymi, w Warszawie badanie całego budynku to kwota 500 zł, i wszystko będzie jasne. Mam nadzieje. Panowie nie odjadą póki nie ustawią.


Jeśli chcesz mieć w duże mrozy minimum 12-15st w garażu,
musisz dogrzewać.

Zrobilem w/g zaleceń Adama M, czyli bez izolacji podłogi.
(zostawiłem jednak przyłącze do grzejnika choć narazie go tam nie ma)

Mam bramę Normstahl 5mx2,35m, ściany z zew.ocieplone 15cm styro
Strop 30cm wełny
Jedna wew. ściana garażu odizolowana od domu 10cm styro.
Garaż dzielą od domu 2 pary drzwi.


W 40m2 garażu w duże mrozy na wysokości 5cm nad podłogą, 
ok.1,5m od bramy,
temperatura to ok.5st c.

Kiedy nie wieje od bramy, samochody podnoszą temp.do ok.10 st.c 


Pozdrawiam :bye:  jwak

----------


## autorus

5 st to świetny wynik   :smile:   Pozdrawiam kolegę  :smile:

----------


## crategus

Pytałem o to w swoim dzienniku, ale może wrzucę i tutaj, z góry dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie. Popełniłem cosik takiego:
Założenia:
- Pierwotnie w projekcie był chudziak, na to żelbet dochodzący do ściany fundamentowej. Czyli mostek.
- uknułem, a kierbud się zgodził, że zrobimy podłogę pływającą - dylatacja od ściany fundamentowej (narazie XPSem nie dojechałem do samej góry)
- warstwa żelbetu to również schody pomiędzy poziomami (0, -0,5, -1), w wersji "styro jedynie na żelbecie" schody wydaje mi się, że będą odsłonięte (chyba nie izoluje się styro schodów od góry) - czyli zrobi się pasek mostka cieplnego (?)
- w warstwie żelbetu, w zbrojeniu, będę kotwiczył schody żelbetowe na piętro - kolejny mostek, i to poważny

wariant 1

lupka: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

wariant 2

lupka: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

Pytania:
1. Który sensowniejszy i możliwy do wykonania (bo nie wiem czy tak z dwóch stron mogę zaizolować beton, punkt rosy itd), skłaniam się do nr1, bo eliminuje wszystkie mostki...
2. Czy dylatacja 8cm czy mniej, czy jastrych może do niej również dochodzić, czy zrobić mniejszą, 2cm...
3. Jak poprowadzić hydroizolację poziomą, gdzie folie, gdzie papy?  :wink: 
4. a w szczególności co z izolacją (hydro, termo) ściany od wewnątrz od strony lewej, tam gdzie monolit fundamentu do ok 1m wysokości jest ścianą wewnętrzną...
5. Czy mogę zazbroić schody dywanowe w żelbecie wariantu 1? ok, pewnie pytanie do mojego konstruktora przy okazji projektu schodów...

----------


## o_c

Skąd się Koledze wziął ten żelbet? B37 na ścianie fundamentowej :ohmy: 
Bagno? (pytanie retoryczne bo zajżałem w dziennik)
przepraszam za offtop

Pozdrawiam
Radek

----------


## crategus

Różnica poziomów - napór gruntu + duże przestrzenie. B37 był w cenie b30 z plastyfikatorem zimowym, zresztą, i tak poniżej poziomu zwykłych cen, ok 230 z pompą.

----------


## crategus

podnoszę... jakieś sugestie?  :wink:

----------


## Przemek-

Witam,
Przymierzam się powoli do "najlepszego ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie" i wylania wylewki z mixokreta.
Niestety chudy beton mam obniżony o 10 cm względem ściany fundamentowej.
Proszę doradźcie, jak najlepiej wykonać hydroizolację, aby najlepiej zabezpieczyć warstwę termoizolacji przed wilgocią z gruntu? (Planuję 20cm styro)
Zwykła folia budowlana wywinięta przy ścianach do góry powyżej poziomu papy będzie wystarczająca? Kurde, pytam, a sam w to nie wierzę...
Aby zapobiec powstaniu wiele razy przytaczanego przez Adama sita z folii, myślałem aby zapożyczyć pomysł Michała Młodego i rozwinąć pod folię piankę, jak pod panele. Nie powinna wówczas się dziurawić od nierówności chudego betonu. Co Wy na to?
Poniżej rysunek poglądowy.

----------


## o_c

Nie wierz.
Czemu nie chcesz ocieplenia zrobić dobrze?

----------


## Przemek-

> Nie wierz.
> Czemu nie chcesz ocieplenia zrobić dobrze?


Ciekawe założenie, że nie chcę :Smile: 
Lubię takie sarkastyczno - lakoniczne podpowiedzi...jakbym słyszał Adama :Smile:   (wcale nie uważam, że nie są kształcące)
A na poważnie, to chciałbym dobrze, dlatego wolę się dowiedzieć, zanim będzie za późno.
Na perlit raczej się nie zdecyduję, chodź znam tę metodę, od chwili, gdy Adam ją tu zaproponował i śledziłem zmagania wszystkich, którzy zechcieli o swoich doświadczeniach z perlitem na gruncie się tutaj podzielić.
Papa pod folię? - "ponoć odradza się" stosowania papy wewnątrz pomieszczeń mieszkalnych.

----------


## o_c

Wiesz, że wcześniej napisałem wywód?
Jednak później go skróciłem, a sens pozostał.
Naprawdę boisz się oparów asfaltu leżącego na chudziaku o temperaturze ~5-8°C przez cały jego żywot?

----------


## Przemek-

> Wiesz, że wcześniej napisałem wywód?
> Jednak później go skróciłem, a sens pozostał.


Zrozumiałem myślę sens, który chciałeś mi przekazać...




> Naprawdę boisz się oparów asfaltu leżącego na chudziaku o temperaturze ~5-8°C przez cały jego żywot?


Tak na prawdę, to tak boję się tych oparów, jak Ty wstrzyknięcia przeze mnie Tobie dożylnie nieznanej Ci substancji :Smile: 
Póki nie wiesz, co to jest, to wiesz, że może Cię wykończyć...a może to tylko glukoza? :Smile: 
Nie znam się na tyle, by stwierdzić, czy ta papa może mi zaszkodzić, dlatego wpis tutaj. Oczywiste, że jeśli papa, to jeszcze folia pod styropian. Pytanie pewnie kuriozalne - w przypadku miejscowego przetarcia folii, na ile taka papa zaszkodzi styropianowi, stykając się z nim na powierzchni np 1cm2?
Ponadto, pozostaje ta nietypowa kwestia obniżenia poziomu chudziaka (wiem, wywinięta papa problem rozwiązuje)
Papa to jedyne słuszne/sensowne rozwiązanie? (pytając, nie neguję)

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam,

Ja również mam pytanie o tę nieszczęsną papę na chudziaku  :wink: 

Przeczytałam już kilka wątków i CHYBA zamierzam zrobić tak:
-chudziak
-papa
-folia
-styro
-folia
-wylewka

I teraz pytanie: jakim cudem ja mam tę papę wywinąć i zgrzać z folią, która leży sobie na fundamencie pod nośnymi i na chudziaku pod działówkami (zwłaszcza chodzi mi o te działowe), kiedy moi budowlańcy folię rozłożyli tak, że z jednej strony wystaje jej dużo, a z drugiej strony ścianki nie widać jej wcale bo jest na równi z bloczkiem położona? Zdjęcie, nie wiem czy widać: http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...84386864_n.jpg
A jeśli się jednak nie da tej papy zgrzać z folią to bez sensu jest chyba wywalanie kasy na papę, skoro i tak nie zachowam ciągłości izolacji??  :sad: 

W części dziennej będzie u nas podłogówka.

Nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie ale pod chudziakiem też jest folia.

Pozdrawiam i liczę na jakieś wskazówki. Mam nadzieję że jeszcze nie wszystko stracone.

Oliwka

----------


## maciekfox

Witam,
Ja tez chce zrobic podobnie. Chociaz w tym watku Adam proponuje ciekawe rozwiazanie z wykorzystaniem perlitu, jednak obawiam sie ze moge zrobic tylko 10-12 cm ocieplenia termicznego na wylanym juz chudziaku. To chyba za malo na perlit. 
Ja zamiast styropianu, chce polozyc styrodur. Czy to ma sens? Prosze o rady.

----------


## okojan

Ja takze podpinam sie pod te pytania :smile:  :smile: 
Ale ja mam pod ścianami pape. Na całosci mam mieć podłogówke i zastanawiam sie czy papa bedzie smierdzieć? Moze dac na nią folie?

----------


## Przemek-

Niestety, koledzy, koleżanki! 
Pomimo że subskrybujemy ten wątek, jak i wiele innych od momentu ich powstania nikt nam nie pomoże. Bo skoro do tej pory czerpaliśmy wiedzę na bazie doświadczeń innych i nie wypisywaliśmy zbędnych postów, to teraz jesteśmy anonimowi, nie należymy do elitarnego grona "forumowiczów" z dorobkiem setek postów, zatem nasze pytania pozostaną bez echa. Liczę na to, że Adam tu w końcu zajrzy i napisze coś, co znowu zmusi mnie do refleksji, co robiłem na fizyce w podstawówce. Ale pomimo takiego upokorzenia, cenię sobie jego wiedzę, która wielokrotnie już mi pomogła, ale przede wszystkim wiem, że jego post sprowokuje, będzie niejako prowodyrem, dla innych wyjadaczy. Bo przecież skoro Guru odpowiada "zero-postowcom", to znaczy, że to nie ujma - zatem "i my możemy".

Przypis: powyższy tekst popełniłem z lekką dozą ironii i sarkazmu, nie chciałem nikogo obrażać, a jedynie sprowokować, do pomocy nam. Nam czyli osiołkom z ostatniej ławki, którzy zamiast brać udział w czynnej dyskusji, przysłuchują się jej skrupulatnie, wychwytując cenne wiadomości w natłoku informacji i danych.
Warto także wspomnieć, że te osiołki posiadają zasubskrybowane kilkadziesiąt wątków (także i tych kiluset-stronowych), które przeczytały od samego początku i w których każdy nowy wpis czytają codziennie.
Taki oto mój oftopic :wiggle: 
ps. i tak mi się oberwie  :tongue:

----------


## cruz

pryszcz - ławy fundamentowe, puder - chodziak itp.
Prawidłowe leczenie tego problemu to posadowieni chałupy na płycie fundamentowej. a pod płytą jakiś XPS.

----------


## Przemek-

> pryszcz - ławy fundamentowe, puder - chodziak itp.
> Prawidłowe leczenie tego problemu to posadowieni chałupy na płycie fundamentowej. a pod płytą jakiś XPS.


Niby tak..ale...
Jak Ci zachoruje Twój ukochany pies, to go łopatą przez łeb potraktujesz i kupisz nowego, bardziej odpornego na choróbska?
Czy może jeśli to choroba z którą da się żyć, jednak będziesz go leczył i pozwolisz mu żyć.. :wink: 
Nie ma płyty, jest ława...cza z tym żyć...

----------


## o_c

*cruz, nie wiem co to ten chodziak, ale rację masz* :big tongue: 
Tyle, że ten wątek to dla tych co już mają po ptokach i dopiero następny dom na płycie.

----------


## okojan

cruz - my nie pytamy o płyte fundamentową :smile: 
Jak zwrócisz uwagę, to ostatnie kilka postów dotyczy min. papy.
Posiadasz wiedze dot. papy i folii na chudziaku? Śmierdzi, są opary, nie ma oparów, nie śmierdzi przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym? Wywijać, jak łączyć, jak kleić folię i papę? Jaką dać papę która nie reaguje z styropianem? Moze papa, folia, styropian , folia?Może inaczej?
Przemek- może nam odpiszą  :smile:

----------


## Przemek-

> *cruz, nie wiem co to ten chodziak, ale rację masz*
> Tyle, że ten wątek to dla tych co już mają po ptokach i dopiero następny dom na płycie.


W sumie racja - przyjaciel może mieć na płycie :big tongue: 
My tu gadu gadu, a entropia nie zmniejszona :wiggle:

----------


## Przemek-

> Przemek- może nam odpiszą


Każda matka kocha swoje dzieci... :wink:

----------


## maciekfox

Czy ktos ze zgromadzonych stoslowal, perlit z gipsem o grubosci 10 cm? Chcialbym zrobic podlogoke i mam tylko 10 cm na zrobienie izolacji termicznej.

----------


## szwedii

Witam Wszystkich sam miałem podobne rozterki. Adama poznałem był u mnie na budowie kilka razy, przegadalismy nie mało przez telefon. Jak najbardziej się z Nim zgadzam w kwestii perlitogipsu jako ocieplenie podłogi. Sam chciałem tak zrobić ale niestety nie ma mnie na miejscu i nie ma mi kto tego mądrze zrobić a teścia samego z tym nie zostawie bo by sie chłopina zapylił chyba sam przy tym wiec poszla foli budowlana 0,3mm i na to jeszcze jedna 0,1mm co mi została po wczesniejszych etapach. Wiem że zaraz sie znajda tacy co wyskocza ze folia bee bo sie poprzeciera w trakcie prac ale da sie to spokojnie zrobic i łazić po  tym a taka 0,3mm jest naprawde wytrzymała. Teraz kwestia ewentualnej wilgoci miedzy styropianem a folia. Dlatego robie to teraz poniewarz jest zima ujemne tem. nie ma wilgotnosci w powietrzu wiec i nie ma co kondensowac miedzy styropianem a folia. I dla mnie to tez dobre rozwiazanie. No ale ze 0,7 gripexa co by za zimno nie bylo  :tongue:  . Tak wiec chudziak, folia 0,3mm ,styro 20cm, siatka, do niej rurki podlogowki i wylewka. No i minus na termometrze. Jezeli chodzi o pape to moim zdaniem też dobrze, z tego co mi wiadomo papa nie wchodzi w reakcje ze styro no chyba ze macie ja zasmarowana jakims lepikiem to lipa. Dysterbit lub Abizol na bazie wody jest oki. A czy czuc papa hmmm nie wiem ale mysle ze nie a tym bardziej jak podłogowka jest [pliczona i zrobiona z glowa. Ale to tylko moje zdanie POZDRO

----------


## jwak

> Witam,
> 
> Ja również mam pytanie o tę nieszczęsną papę na chudziaku 
> 
> Przeczytałam już kilka wątków i CHYBA zamierzam zrobić tak:
> -chudziak
> -papa
> -folia
> -styro
> ...


W odpowiedzi na zadane pytanie:
Nie musisz się tym martwić. 
Papę rozgrzewasz palnikiem etapami na rolce i rozkładasz,
wywijając na ścianę na wys. ok.15-20cm.
 Robisz coś w rodzaju wanny.
Folia pod ścianami ma zabezpieczać je przed zawilgoceniem od gruntu-chudziaka.
Jeśli potraktujesz folię palnikiem, to się stopi.
Rozgrzana papa, tylko się z nią połączy.

Podobnie jak Ty też mam folię pod chudziakiem. :yes: 
Nie ma to znaczenia czy jest podłogówka czy nie. :no: 
Wylewaliśmy chudziaka jak było gorąco. :cool: 
Rozkładałem ją , aby woda z betonu nie wsiąkła zbyt szybko w piach.

Pozdrawiam jwak

----------


## jwak

> Ja takze podpinam sie pod te pytania
> Ale ja mam pod ścianami pape. Na całosci mam mieć podłogówke i zastanawiam sie czy papa bedzie smierdzieć? Moze dac na nią folie?


Nie obawiaj się smrodu. :no: 

Mam papę i podłogówkę w części domu.
Mieszkam, grzeję i nic nie czuć.

Kup papę np: ICOPAL S24V60SBS SZYBKI PROFIL
Robiona na specjalnym podłożu nie wchodzi w reakcję ze styro.
(Obecna cena- nie wiem. Ja kupowałem w 2011r. po 5,25 za m)
Ładnie się rozkłada,
zrób tak  jak napisałem wyżej."wannę" :wink: 

Podczas rozgrzewania musisz wyczuć moment,
kiedy przestać. Zrobi się elastyczna.
Przydadzą Ci się 11kg butla z gazem(spoko.wystarczyła na 180m2pow.),
palnik z dłuższym przewodem,
kupiony za kilkadziesiąt zł na allegro.
Grube robocze rękawice i
kawałek drewna do upychania w rogach i 
łączeniach podłogi i ścian.


Pozdrawiam jwak

----------


## cruz

> Teraz kwestia ewentualnej wilgoci miedzy styropianem a folia. Dlatego robie to teraz poniewarz jest zima ujemne tem. nie ma wilgotnosci w powietrzu wiec i nie ma co kondensowac miedzy styropianem a folia. I dla mnie to tez dobre rozwiazanie. No ale ze 0,7 gripexa co by za zimno nie bylo  . Tak wiec chudziak, folia 0,3mm ,styro 20cm, siatka, do niej rurki podlogowki i wylewka. No i minus na termometrze. Jezeli chodzi o pape to moim zdaniem też dobrze, z tego co mi wiadomo papa nie wchodzi w reakcje ze styro no chyba ze macie ja zasmarowana jakims lepikiem to lipa. Dysterbit lub Abizol na bazie wody jest oki. A czy czuc papa hmmm nie wiem ale mysle ze nie a tym bardziej jak podłogowka jest [pliczona i zrobiona z glowa. Ale to tylko moje zdanie POZDRO


I tak się namęczyłeś gripeksem się leczyłeś a przyjdą chłopaki z kretem który Ci i tak zasika wodą tą folie.

----------


## szwedii

Witam cruz no nie do końca bo popełniłem mały błąd w swoim poprzednim poście a mianowicie jak pisałem o kolejnych warstwach podłogi zapomniałem dodać jeszcze folii na styropianie. A folia łączyć się będzie z hydroizolacją na pierwszym pustaku na fundamencie.Hydroizolację mam rozłożona dwa razy czyli na samym fundamencie i z nią łączy się folia na chudziaku i kolejna jak pisałem na pierwszym pustaku i z nią łączy się folia na styro. A w między czasie jeszcze zmieniła mi się chyba koncepcja i siatki chyba nie będę dawał tylko jak chłopaki z kretem przybędą to wylewka poleci z włóknami propylenowymi do zbrojenia rozproszonego.Pozdro

----------


## cruz

> Witam cruz no nie do końca bo popełniłem mały błąd w swoim poprzednim poście a mianowicie jak pisałem o kolejnych warstwach podłogi zapomniałem dodać jeszcze folii na styropianie. A folia łączyć się będzie z hydroizolacją na pierwszym pustaku na fundamencie.Hydroizolację mam rozłożona dwa razy czyli na samym fundamencie i z nią łączy się folia na chudziaku i kolejna jak pisałem na pierwszym pustaku i z nią łączy się folia na styro. A w między czasie jeszcze zmieniła mi się chyba koncepcja i siatki chyba nie będę dawał tylko jak chłopaki z kretem przybędą to wylewka poleci z włóknami propylenowymi do zbrojenia rozproszonego.Pozdro


Dasz siatkę to w miarę ok będzie bo do tej siatki pewnie (?) trytytkami zamocujesz rurki. Nie dasz siatki to rurki zamocujesz na klipsy którymi porobisz dziury w tej szczelnej foli.

----------


## szwedii

Dokładnie tak jak bym dawał siatkę to trytkami bym wiązał rurki ale dawanie siatki pod rurki mija się dla mnie z celem bo żadne to zbrojenie wylewki bo siatka na samym dnie, jak już to siatke nad rurki. A co do spinek i dziur w folii to tego sie raczej nie przeskoczy chyba żeby czymś smarować ale to strasznie dużo ciapania. Coś się wymyśli jak się samemu robi. Dam znać jak mi lampka zaświeci co z tym zrobić.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> W odpowiedzi na zadane pytanie:
> Nie musisz się tym martwić. 
> Papę rozgrzewasz palnikiem etapami na rolce i rozkładasz,
> wywijając na ścianę na wys. ok.15-20cm.
>  Robisz coś w rodzaju wanny.
> Folia pod ścianami ma zabezpieczać je przed zawilgoceniem od gruntu-chudziaka.
> Jeśli potraktujesz folię palnikiem, to się stopi.
> Rozgrzana papa, tylko się z nią połączy.
> 
> ...


Dziękuję Ci dobry Człowieku  :smile: 

Czy z rozkładaniem i grzaniem tejże papy na chudziaku da sobie radę kobieta?  :smile:  Nie wiem czy majstrzy od SSO znajdą czas, aby mi to zrobić w sezonie, bo kolejne roboty mają poumawiane..
Ile czasu to trwa?

----------


## cronin

Oliwkawawa kobieta da radę ale w dwie osoby, cięcie papy w jedną osobę jest trudne dla jednej niezależnie od płci  :smile:

----------


## o_c

trudne != niemożliwe  :wink:

----------


## jwak

> Dziękuję Ci dobry Człowieku 
> 
> Czy z rozkładaniem i grzaniem tejże papy na chudziaku da sobie radę kobieta?  Nie wiem czy majstrzy od SSO znajdą czas, aby mi to zrobić w sezonie, bo kolejne roboty mają poumawiane..
> Ile czasu to trwa?


Sama sobie nie poradzisz. :eek:  
Rolka papy jest cholernie ciężka. :sad: 
Jeśli chodzi o czas:
Wszystko zależy od powierzchni  ilości i wielkości pomieszczeń.
Duże jak salon44m2 i garaż 40m2 robiłem szybko.
Ogółem zajęło mi to 2 dni ciężkiej pracy od rana do wieczora.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Sama sobie nie poradzisz. 
> Rolka papy jest cholernie ciężka.
> Jeśli chodzi o czas:
> Wszystko zależy od powierzchni  ilości i wielkości pomieszczeń.
> Duże jak salon44m2 i garaż 40m2 robiłem szybko.
> Ogółem zajęło mi to 2 dni ciężkiej pracy od rana do wieczora.



damn!  :sad: 
trzeba się będzie w takim razie pouśmiechać mocno do majstra.. może w jakiś mocno deszczowy dzień zostawią murowanie ścian i podjadą do mnie  rozłożyć mi tę papę.... dla nich trzech to będzie dzień roboty raczej..

----------


## jwak

> damn! 
> trzeba się będzie w takim razie pouśmiechać mocno do majstra.. może w jakiś mocno deszczowy dzień zostawią murowanie ścian i podjadą do mnie  rozłożyć mi tę papę.... dla nich trzech to będzie dzień roboty raczej..


To nie dywan. :eek: 
W jeden dzień mogą zrobić na trzy butle i trzy palniki.
Tak jak pisałem, zależy od ilości pomieszczeń itd.
Ważne aby zrobić dokładnie, a nie szybko. :yes:  
Szczególnie łączenia ścian i podłogi.
Pamiętaj aby rolki łączyć, na ok. 5cm zakłady.

----------


## autorus

U jwak było zrobione dokładnie, wiem bo widziałem  :smile:  
W moim przypadku papę to będę kładł tylko na dachu łącznika między kopułami  :smile:

----------


## s9 pat

dobry watek :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> To nie dywan.
> W jeden dzień mogą zrobić na trzy butle i trzy palniki.
> Tak jak pisałem, zależy od ilości pomieszczeń itd.
> Ważne aby zrobić dokładnie, a nie szybko. 
> Szczególnie łączenia ścian i podłogi.
> Pamiętaj aby rolki łączyć, na ok. 5cm zakłady.


No dobra-w dwa dni  :big grin:

----------


## jwak

W dwa dni dadzą radę. :yes:

----------


## koleszka79

Witam.Przestudiowałem prawie cały ten temat i wiele innych i ni czorta nie mogę odpowiedzieć sobie na myśl która mnie zbyt długooo nurtuje.A wiosna za chwilę.Mam wymurowane sciany fundamentowe,nasypany żwir mniej więcej do wysokości przed ostatniego bloczka fundamentowego,czyli około 15-17cm poniżej końca ścian fundamentowych.
Jedno moje pytanie dotyczy wsypania piasku.Robione to było w ten oto sposób-najpierw uzupełniłem doły wewnątrz ścian fundamentowych zwykłą ziemią później piasek-żwir,którego to w niektórych miejscach jest około 30-35cmm w pozostałych ok 50cm (ściany fundamentowe 70cm). Wsypane to było w sierpniu tamtego roku,czy od tamtej pory ten żwir się ubił sam(deszcze śnieg)?.Pytam bo podczas zasypywania nie był on ubijany.Obawy mam czy po wylaniu posadzki po jakimś czasie nie opadnie mi ziemia.
Pytanie drugie czy dobrze myślę-zrobić tak-folia na całości wywinięta na ściany fundamentowe,10 cm styropianu i około 7cm betonu(ze zbrojeniem powiedzmy kratownica z pręta 8mm) i na tym ścianki działowe.Później hydraulika i elektryka.Na koniec planuję zrobić ciepłą posadzkę a mianowicie granulat styropianowy-twardy(tak to chyba się nazywa). W Belgii robiłem coś takiego nie wiem czy u nas się tym zajmowaliście,jeśli tak to napiszcie skąd braliście materiały.
Proszę o jakiekolwiek uwagi

----------


## teka

> Witam.Przestudiowałem prawie cały ten temat i wiele innych i ni czorta nie mogę odpowiedzieć sobie na myśl która mnie zbyt długooo nurtuje.A wiosna za chwilę.Mam wymurowane sciany fundamentowe,nasypany żwir mniej więcej do wysokości przed ostatniego bloczka fundamentowego,czyli około 15-17cm poniżej końca ścian fundamentowych.
> Jedno moje pytanie dotyczy wsypania piasku.Robione to było w ten oto sposób-najpierw uzupełniłem doły wewnątrz ścian fundamentowych zwykłą ziemią później piasek-żwir,którego to w niektórych miejscach jest około 30-35cmm w pozostałych ok 50cm (ściany fundamentowe 70cm). Wsypane to było w sierpniu tamtego roku,czy od tamtej pory ten żwir się ubił sam(deszcze śnieg)?.Pytam bo podczas zasypywania nie był on ubijany.Obawy mam czy po wylaniu posadzki po jakimś czasie nie opadnie mi ziemia.
> Pytanie drugie czy dobrze myślę-zrobić tak-folia na całości wywinięta na ściany fundamentowe,10 cm styropianu i około 7cm betonu(ze zbrojeniem powiedzmy kratownica z pręta 8mm) i na tym ścianki działowe.Później hydraulika i elektryka.Na koniec planuję zrobić ciepłą posadzkę a mianowicie granulat styropianowy-twardy(tak to chyba się nazywa). W Belgii robiłem coś takiego nie wiem czy u nas się tym zajmowaliście,jeśli tak to napiszcie skąd braliście materiały.
> Proszę o jakiekolwiek uwagi


musisz zagęścić.
chudziak wylej jak najrówniej,starannie,ponieważ pózniej moze się okazać ,że zakładane grubości styropianów nie wejdą.wylej go najlepiej z mixokreta,bedziesz miał równo.pod chudziak prawidłowo powinna isc folia.potem na chudziak folia 0,5mm na sciany,styropiani folia na styropian tam gdzie nie bedzie ogrzew.podlogowego.przed kupnem styropianow zawolaj na budowe jeszcze posadzkarza ,aby zobaczyl roznice w poziomach na chudziaku czy stropie.musisz wiedziec czy nie bedziesz kladl parkietow bo wtedy z piasku 0-2mm sie nie wylewa posadzek

----------


## teka

> Adam, zadajesz pytania tendencyjne, ale tylko dla siebie. Ja nie rozumiem, co sugerujesz. Ze powiniennem przeczytac Muratora, czy ze nie powiniennem czytac Muratora? Ze w Muratorze Perlit Polska sie reklamuje? Ze w Muratorze klamia, albo bajki pisza? 
> 
> Wyloz prosze kawe na lawe, tak abym nie musial sie domyslac 2/3 twojej wypowiedzi. Na przyklad:
> 
> "Perlit Polska, to dobrze rozreklamowana firma, ktora jednakze ma lepsza forme, niz tresc. Ich perlit nie jest ani lepszy, ani gorszy od innych, a recepty przez nich przygotowane i podane na tacy na ich stronie internetowej maja bledy technologiczne..." (i tutaj opisujesz, na czym polegaja bledy i jak powinno byc poprawnie).
> 
> Jesli nie skonkretyzujesz swojej wypowiedzi, to watek bedzie ciagnal sie przez kolejne 50 stron i zmierzal bedzie donikad.
> 
> Przymierzam sie do uzycia perlitobetonu do wyrownania chudziaka na parterze. Do tej pory nie wiem, czemu jest to blad (procz dlugiego czasu wiazania i schniecia)?


właśnie,konkret

----------


## teka

> adam mk jak zwykle mgliście,mglisto...ogólnie..ogólnikowo......nawiasem mówiąc czy to jest twoje hobby uczestniczyć w forum, ale w taki sposób żeby każdy twój post rozpatrywać w kategoriach ,, co autor miał na myśli,,? Pytam nie dlatego że twoje wywody są tak nowatorskie ze każdy aż się pali by się tego dowiedzieć tylko ot tak z czystej wygody...w końcu plastik na klawiaturze się wyciera,literki mało juz widoczne ..potem trzeba biec do media po nową..tak głupio..może lepiej w zołnierskich słowach jak 2x2=4 jakos tam zrozumiemy przesłanie.
> 
> Jak juz wspomniałem,odpowiedz uzyskałem na stronach 37-47 tego watku...aczkolwiek byc moze masz swoje przemyślenia w tym temacie.
> pozdrawiam


właśnie,jak zwykle

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

Witam Forumowiczów na kolejnym wątku  :smile: 
Powiem tak: przeczytałem cały wątek o perlicie, wieżę że ma takie działanie jak pisze Adam M. , ale każdy robi jak mu się podoba  :smile: 
Więc proszę Waszą opinię. Wcześniej Adam pisał że można się obejść bez chudziaka czyli tak (jak się nie mylę)  opcja nr 1: 
i właśnie takie planuję rozwiązanie lub tradycyjne opcja nr2: 
Moje przemyślenia skłaniają mnie do wyboru opcji nr1.
Powody:
1. Mam domek na górce i wody gruntowe są gdzieś na dole u sąsiada ( kilka metrów)
2. Będę zagęszczał piasek skoczkiem, a nie żabą (tak na to mówił mój murarz)  :smile:  zagęszczarka płaszczyznowa. Więc przy dobrze ubitym piachu powinno być ok. Nawet znalazłem artykuł o zastosowaniu perlitu zamiast styropianu w podobny sposób: http://www.jpcover.pl/perlit/?menu=przyklady_zastosowan (pewnie każdy z tu obecnych już to widział  :wink:  )
3. Jeżeli będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe to podłoga ma być pływająca, to przy takiej ilości betonu też styropian lekko usiądzie, nawet jak będzie chudziak pod spodem.
4. Na wylewce nie będę układał działówek, bo już mam wyprowadzone od ław wraz z nośnymi, więc obciążeń wielkich nie będzie (akwarium i sejfu nie planuję  :tongue:  )
5. Koszt betonu będzie mniejszy, bo tylko raz 10cm
6. Będzie niższe wejście do domu, bo chudziaka wylewałbym równo z ostatnim bloczkiem (na rysunku jest inaczej bo nie chciało mi się poprawiać).

CO O TYM MYŚLICIE???  :smile:

----------


## noname2

miałem robic opcje nr 1 , ale...... uległem naginaczom tj budowlańcom. Im sie nie mieści w glowach że nie musi być chudziaka. A jak oni stemple postawią itd. Adam wspominał o tym że równie dobrze można na zagęszczonym piachu ułożyć deski i bedzie to samo. Kiedy pogoniłem 1-szą ekipę a druga niestety też powiedziała że bez chudziaka nie beda robic to uległem. Ciśnienie związane z czasem wygrało.
Oni robia zawsze tak zeby to im bylo wygodniej i szybciej.Nie nam.

----------


## Aedifico

> miałem robic opcje nr 1 , ale...... uległem naginaczom tj budowlańcom. Im sie nie mieści w glowach że nie musi być chudziaka. A jak oni stemple postawią itd. Adam wspominał o tym że równie dobrze można na zagęszczonym piachu ułożyć deski i bedzie to samo. Kiedy pogoniłem 1-szą ekipę a druga niestety też powiedziała że bez chudziaka nie beda robic to uległem. Ciśnienie związane z czasem wygrało.
> Oni robia zawsze tak zeby to im bylo wygodniej i szybciej.Nie nam.


Izolację podposadzkową robi się w każdym razie na?

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> miałem robic opcje nr 1 , ale...... uległem naginaczom tj budowlańcom. 
> Oni robia zawsze tak zeby to im bylo wygodniej i szybciej.Nie nam.


Na całe szczęście ja mam czas, a murarza mam znajomego, więc zrobimy (ja jako pomocnik) tak jak będę chciał. A poza tym obciążenie będzie rozkładać się na dużej powierzchni, a nie punktowe, więc piach musiałoby się zarwać na dużym obszarze żeby coś się niedobrego stało.

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Izolację podposadzkową robi się w każdym razie na?


Ja izolację zamierzam dać na piach, a później styropian który mam nadzieję w okresie przedzimowym będzie w miarę suchy i nie zrobi się po czasie papka w środku (i tu pojawia się pytanie, czy lepiej zrezygnować z foli, a styropian bezpośrednio na piach?), 
później jeszcze raz folia, na to zbrojenie, do zbrojenia przymocuję opaskami elektrycznymi przewody do ogrzewania (wiem sporo zabawy, ale mowa o spinkach "U" już była) i później wylewka, a następnie płytki, panele lub co tam komu pasuje. Przynajmniej taki jest plan na ten moment  :wink:  chyba że ktoś poda konkretne argumenty przeciwne mojemu myśleniu.

----------


## Aedifico

> Ja izolację zamierzam dać na piach, a później styropian który mam nadzieję w okresie przedzimowym będzie w miarę suchy i nie zrobi się po czasie papka w środku (i tu pojawia się pytanie, czy lepiej zrezygnować z foli, a styropian bezpośrednio na piach?), 
> później jeszcze raz folia, na to zbrojenie, do zbrojenia przymocuję opaskami elektrycznymi przewody do ogrzewania (wiem sporo zabawy, ale mowa o spinkach "U" już była) i później wylewka, a następnie płytki, panele lub co tam komu pasuje. Przynajmniej taki jest plan na ten moment  chyba że ktoś poda konkretne argumenty przeciwne mojemu myśleniu.


Na Boga jaką izolację dasz na piach?  :ohmy:  Wymień jedną !

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Na Boga jaką izolację dasz na piach?  Wymień jedną !


Nie musisz krzyczeć :wink:  ja budowlańcem nie jestem, ale wiem że istnieją folie budowlane które służą do izolacji poziomej np taka:

Jej zadaniem jest odizolowanie wilgoci z gruntu (bo chyba piach też ma jakąś wilgotność?) od styropianu.
Tak to sobie wyobrażam, jeżeli moje myślenie jest błędne, to proszę łopatologicznie wyprowadź mnie na dobrą drogę  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Nieprawidłowe zdjęcie   :smile:  To fotka od Pigeona, ale on pod tym ma pur a nie piasek. Pur nie podciąga wody. Poza tym, ta folia jest tam położona aby utrzymać wilgoć w betonie którym zostanie zalana do momentu aż nie zwiąże  :smile:  Wiem bo robię dokładnie tak samo.

----------


## Aedifico

> Nie musisz krzyczeć ja budowlańcem nie jestem, ale wiem że istnieją folie budowlane które służą do izolacji poziomej np taka:
> 
> Jej zadaniem jest odizolowanie wilgoci z gruntu (bo chyba piach też ma jakąś wilgotność?) od styropianu.
> Tak to sobie wyobrażam, jeżeli moje myślenie jest błędne, to proszę łopatologicznie wyprowadź mnie na dobrą drogę


Folia nie jest izolacją.

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Nieprawidłowe zdjęcie   To fotka od Pigeona, ale on pod tym ma pur a nie piasek. Pur nie podciąga wody. Poza tym, ta folia jest tam położona aby utrzymać wilgoć w betonie którym zostanie zalana do momentu aż nie zwiąże  Wiem bo robię dokładnie tak samo.


fotka od Pigeona, bo też miałem tak robić, ale okres oczekiwania na proszek jest zbyt długi, więc pomyślałem o tym sposobie. W gazecie widziałem rozwiązanie bez tej foli pod styropianem i wcześniej też coś było na ten temat  że lepiej bez, bo wilgoć która jest w styro "wsiąknie" w grunt (jak coś pomyliłem to mnie poprawcie) nie wszystko jest możliwe spamiętać. 
Panowie widzę że wam nie leży ten pomysł, tylko żaden nie chce napisać dlaczego, a specjalnie napisałem bo chciałbym przeczytać dobrą poradę, proszę pomóżcie laikowi.

----------


## o_c

Dużo zależy od tego czy budujesz na "bagnach" czy na "pustyni".
Jak mamy warunki inne od pustynnych to wanna z papy dobrze wpływa na spokojny sen.

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Dużo zależy od tego czy budujesz na "bagnach" czy na "pustyni".
> Jak mamy warunki inne od pustynnych to wanna z papy dobrze wpływa na spokojny sen.


Może całkowicie pustynnie nie jest, bo kilka drzew widać :wink:  ale gdzie bym nie kopał to żółty piach

a dodatkowo jest to na górce.

----------


## jwak

> Może całkowicie pustynnie nie jest, bo kilka drzew widać ale gdzie bym nie kopał to żółty piach
> 
> a dodatkowo jest to na górce.


Czy ta Twoja działka jest na szczycie górki, 

czy masz jeszcze w pobliżu wyżej położony teren?

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Czy ta Twoja działka jest na szczycie górki, 
> 
> czy masz jeszcze w pobliżu wyżej położony teren?


Do mojej działki jest podjazd (na szczyt) a dalej teren jest płaski.

----------


## jwak

> Do mojej działki jest podjazd (na szczyt) a dalej teren jest płaski.


Uważam, że woda po opadach będzie płynęła z tego terenu w kierunku spadku, 
który jest za Twoją działką.(chyba że się mylę?),
 a piach przepuszcza wodę w obie strony.

Jeżeli chodzi o brak chudziaka:

Jak dokładnie zagęścić skoczkiem piach przy samych ścianach fundamentowych?
Istnieje duże ryzyko uszkodzenia tych ścian.  :yes: 

Robiłem u siebie "wannę" z papy i wykonanie tej pracy na piachu wydaje mi się trudne.
Rolki papy są ciężkie. Podczas przenoszenia i układania porobisz dziury w podłożu.
Do tego samo sklejanie- razem z piachem przyklejającym się do papy,
mało komfortowa sytuacja.

Takie jest moje zdanie Ale zrobisz jak będziesz uważał. 
To Twoja decyzja.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Jak czytam - problemem jest rozłożenie papy.
A czym jest chudziak?
Twardym podkładem do rozłożenia papy...
No, to sobie dedukuję tak:
Skoro piaseczek już tam jest, to brakuje mu jedynie odrobiny jakiegoś lepiszcza, aby "stanął", stwardniał i nie utrudniał...
Posypałbym go obficie cementem z worka.
Grabkami zmieszał z piaseczkiem i ładnie wyrównał.
Potem puściłbym na to jaki prysznic - żeby dostarczyć odrobinę wody dla cementu.
Potem trzeba by poczekać ze trzy dni, zanim będzie można po tym chodzić, bez zapadania się w piach po kostki.
Na takiej powierzchni znacznie łatwiej tę papę ułożyć.

Adam M.

----------


## jwak

> Jak czytam - problemem jest rozłożenie papy.
> A czym jest chudziak?
> Twardym podkładem do rozłożenia papy...
> No, to sobie dedukuję tak:
> Skoro piaseczek już tam jest, to brakuje mu jedynie odrobiny jakiegoś lepiszcza, aby "stanął", stwardniał i nie utrudniał...
> Posypałbym go obficie cementem z worka.
> Grabkami zmieszał z piaseczkiem i ładnie wyrównał.
> Potem puściłbym na to jaki prysznic - żeby dostarczyć odrobinę wody dla cementu.
> Potem trzeba by poczekać ze trzy dni, zanim będzie można po tym chodzić, bez zapadania się w piach po kostki.
> ...


Czyli kolega Adam również poleca chudziak, tyle że własnej roboty.  :big grin:

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Jak czytam - problemem jest rozłożenie papy.
> Skoro piaseczek już tam jest, to brakuje mu jedynie odrobiny jakiegoś lepiszcza, aby "stanął", stwardniał i nie utrudniał...
> Posypałbym go obficie cementem z worka.
> Grabkami zmieszał z piaseczkiem i ładnie wyrównał.
> Potem puściłbym na to jaki prysznic - żeby dostarczyć odrobinę wody dla cementu.
> Potem trzeba by poczekać ze trzy dni, zanim będzie można po tym chodzić, bez zapadania się w piach po kostki.
> Adam M.


Też ten pomysł był w mojej głowie, bo wcześniej o tym pisałeś  :smile:  Teraz trochę o tym myślałem i pewnie się skuszę na tą opcję, lub podsypię piachu żeby można spokojnie murować i zaczekam na proszek od Pigeona i zrobię wersje z konkretnym zbrojeniem.
Dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Uważam, że woda po opadach będzie płynęła z tego terenu w kierunku spadku, 
> który jest za Twoją działką.(chyba że się mylę?),
>  a piach przepuszcza wodę w obie strony.
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o brak chudziaka:
> 
> Jak dokładnie zagęścić skoczkiem piach przy samych ścianach fundamentowych?
> Istnieje duże ryzyko uszkodzenia tych ścian. 
> 
> ...


Z tą wodą to nie wiem, mam nadzieję że na terenie piaszczystym raczej wsiąknie, ale to tylko gdybanie.
Co do zagęszczania to wyjdzie w praniu, uruchomiłeś bardziej moją wyobraźnie  :smile: 
Czyli jakiś chudziak nie zaszkodzi  :wink: 
Co do tej papy, to nie zamierzałem jej w ogóle układać, tylko ocieplenie bezpośrednio na piach, ale tej wersji już raczej nie biorę pod uwagę.
pozdrawiam

----------


## powell

Przeczytałem cały wątek (ufff), rozważam zastosowanie perlitu zmieszanego z gipsem na "podłodze na gruncie" w swoim domu. 
Mam miejsce na 15cm ocieplenia i dwie opcje:

1. Styropian EPS 100, 10cm + 5cm, lub
2. Perlit zmieszany z gipsem 15cm

W zasadzie jeśli chodzi o koszty położenia to obie wersje wypadają tak samo, więc tu nie mam żadnych preferencji. 

Ponieważ zacząłem bawić się liczeniem OZC, mam zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło dla wersji 1, ze styropianem. Przyjąłem lambda styropianu 0.038 w środowisku suchym i 0,043 w warunkach wilgotnych.
Wygooglałem lambdę perlitobetonu  (0,08 do 0,25), nie udało mi się znaleźć lambdy perlitogipsu, więc zrobiłem obliczenia dla współczynnika 0,08 (perlitobeton w wersji optymistycznej). Niestety wynik dla perlitu okazał się bardzo kiepski - roczne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło mojego domu wzrosło o 1885kWh, co przy grzaniu gazem z butli przełoży się na zwiększenie wydatków na ogrzewanie o 500zł/rok. 
Jak rozumiem, główny problem ze styropianem to jego podatność na znikanie w kontakcie z papą (tak, papa będzie u mnie na chudziaku). Mogę położyć na tę papę dwie warstwy grubej folii i liczyć, że jednak styro mi nie zniknie, lub zastosować perlit i od początku godzić się na (dość znaczne) pogorszenie U posadzki. 
Szczerze mówiąc, zaczynam się skłaniać ku wersji ze styropianem, mimo, że jestem zawsze otwarty na nowinki i chyba rozumiem główne zalety perlitu (brak klawiszowania, dokładne obłożenie c.w.u. w posadzce).
Czy ktoś mi może merytorycznie - bez niepotrzebnych dygresji - wyjaśnić przewagę perlitu nad styro na podstawie konkretnych danych obliczeniowych OZC? Ale tak żebym mógł sobie to sam wrzucić do programu i nie łapał się przy tym za głowę...

----------


## jwak

> Przeczytałem cały wątek (ufff), rozważam zastosowanie perlitu zmieszanego z gipsem na "podłodze na gruncie" w swoim domu. 
> roczne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło mojego domu wzrosło o  1885kWh, co przy grzaniu gazem z butli przełoży się na zwiększenie  wydatków na ogrzewanie o 500zł/rok.


Jeżeli chodzi o różnicę tylko 500zł/rok , to nie ma o co walczyć, ale :




> Czy ktoś mi może merytorycznie - bez niepotrzebnych dygresji - wyjaśnić przewagę perlitu nad styro na podstawie konkretnych danych obliczeniowych OZC? Ale tak żebym mógł sobie to sam wrzucić do programu i nie łapał się przy tym za głowę...


Ciężko wyliczyć starty przy mokrym styro, dlatego:
podpinam Ci tekst, który skopiowałem z dziennika kolegi AUTORUSA 

Tu chyba masz odpowiedź:

*"Styropian to przede wszystkim powietrze, które jest zamknięte w jego porach. Kiedy ocieplamy podłogę w temp. otoczenia wyższej od temp. podłogi dochodzi do kondensacji pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu, zostaje to wszystko na zawsze na izolacji przeciwwilgociowej (folia, papa). W przypadku uruchomienia płyty grzejnej w okresie grzewczym zaczyna się kradzież ciepła. Ciepło z płyty grzejnej przenika przez pory styropianu doprowadzając tę wilgoć ponownie do stanu gazowego, która migrując przenosi ciepło z płyty grzejnej do chudziaka. Na powierzchni izolacji, która zawsze ma temp. 10 stopni (ponieważ leży na chudziaku), dochodzi do ponownej kondensacji, cykl się powtarza a złodziej ciepła jest bardzo syty i lubi wilgoć, ponieważ to bardzo dobry przewodnik.
Na ścianie, będzie podobnie, szczególnie jeśli dom zostanie bardzo dokładnie ocieplony a wilgoć z domu nie jest odprowadzana we właściwy sposób, dlatego co niektórym nawet grzyb rośnie.
Można położyć te płyty styropianowe, ale należy to zrobić w temperaturze otoczenia zbliżonej do temperatury wylewki betonowej (chudziaka), wtedy przy braku gradientu temperatur, nie dojdzie do kondensacji.
Zimą styropian jest prawie suchy. "*

Ps. 
mam nadzieję że kolega autorus nie będzie miał mi za złe. :wink: 

Miałem takie dylematy odnośnie perlitu i jego lambdy,
ale mam wrażenie, że to działa.

Mieszkamy pierwszy sezon i 
przy grzaniu gazem ziemnym rachunki za ogrzewanie,nie są wysokie.

Dom parterowy wentylacją mech. i rekuperatorem.
140m2 ,+ (40m2 nie ogrzewany garaż w/g zaleceń adama mk)
Ściany 15cm styro, strop 30cm wełny.
Ogrzewanie, C.W.U.+gotowanie na gazie, temp w domu ok.23stC
cena/dobę 13-17zł 

Chyba nie ma tragedii

Pozdrawiam

----------


## powell

> Jeżeli chodzi o różnicę tylko 500zł/rok , to nie ma o co walczyć, ale :


Nie wiem, w jakim sensie piszesz "nie ma o co walczyć", wydaje mi się, że 500zł rocznie to sporo, symulacje oparte na OZC podają koszty ogrzania domu propanem na ok. 3800 zł. 500 zł to w takim razie +/- 13% tej sumy. 




> Ciężko wyliczyć starty przy mokrym styro, dlatego:
> podpinam Ci tekst, który skopiowałem z dziennika kolegi AUTORUSA 
> Tu chyba masz odpowiedź:


Dzięki, gdzieś to już czytałem i rozumiem ogólne tezy. Problem w tym, że nijak nie mogę tego zamienić na konkretne liczby. A ja lubię mieć wszystko poparte konkretnymi liczbami  :wink:

----------


## Crisiano

> Tu chyba masz odpowiedź:
> 
> *"Styropian to przede wszystkim powietrze, które jest zamknięte w jego porach. Kiedy ocieplamy podłogę w temp. otoczenia wyższej od temp. podłogi dochodzi do kondensacji pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu, zostaje to wszystko na zawsze na izolacji przeciwwilgociowej (folia, papa). W przypadku uruchomienia płyty grzejnej w okresie grzewczym zaczyna się kradzież ciepła. Ciepło z płyty grzejnej przenika przez pory styropianu doprowadzając tę wilgoć ponownie do stanu gazowego, która migrując przenosi ciepło z płyty grzejnej do chudziaka. Na powierzchni izolacji, która zawsze ma temp. 10 stopni (ponieważ leży na chudziaku), dochodzi do ponownej kondensacji, cykl się powtarza a złodziej ciepła jest bardzo syty i lubi wilgoć, ponieważ to bardzo dobry przewodnik."*


To nie jest żadna odpowiedź ale radosna teoretyczna twórczość. 
Jak zmieni się współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła takiego styropianu w zależności od temp. układania oraz jego grubości?

----------


## jwak

> Nie wiem, w jakim sensie piszesz "nie ma o co walczyć", wydaje mi się, że 500zł rocznie to sporo, symulacje oparte na OZC podają koszty ogrzania domu propanem na ok. 3800 zł. 500 zł to w takim razie +/- 13% tej sumy.


Wyliczenia OZC to są założenia czysto teoretyczne. 500zł w skali roku, to nie wiele. 
Zaczniesz mieszkać i użytkować normalnie dom, to się przekonasz, 
że w/g tych wyliczeń (szczególnie przy LPG) różnicę taką możesz mieć w ciągu dwóch miesięcy.  
Każdy sezon jest inny, obecny marzec też się różni od tego z zeszłego roku.




> Dzięki, gdzieś to już czytałem i rozumiem ogólne tezy. Problem w tym, że nijak nie mogę tego zamienić na konkretne liczby. A ja lubię mieć wszystko poparte konkretnymi liczbami


Wszystko zależy od wielu czynników. 
Jaka wentylację zastosujesz- mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, czy grawitacyjną?
Jak jej będziesz używał?
Jaki piec wybierzesz?( czy go nie przewymiarujesz?)
Jaką temperaturę będziesz utrzymywał w domu i poszczególnych pomieszczeniach.
np. inną w łazience, sypialni, czy w salonie.
Jakie ogrzewanie zastosujesz? 
Podłogowe, grzejnikowe, czy mieszane i w jakiej proporcji procentowej?
Jaką wielkość grzejników przewymiarowane, czy wysokotemperaturowe.
Jakie okna zamontujesz?
Może się okazać, że przy budowie powstanie jakiś mostek termiczny :eek: 
 i całe wyliczenia w idą pi..u :sad: 

Producenci samochodów też podają spalanie, które ma się nijak do rzeczywistości. :big grin: 
Jeśli będziesz chciał to zareklamować powiedzą, że:
za małe ciśnienie w oponach, może za mocno wiało z boku,lub od czoła, 
nie korzystne ukształtowanie terenu, lub zbyt gęsty ruch w mieście
Zbyt mocno wciskał Pan gaz , źle zmieniał Pan biegi - itd. itd

Wyliczenia traktuj raczej orientacyjnie. :yes: 
Są potrzebne tak jak te do zdobycia homologacji w aucie.

----------


## jwak

> To nie jest żadna odpowiedź ale radosna teoretyczna twórczość.


Taka twórczość, jakie wyliczenie.



> Jak zmieni się współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła takiego styropianu w zależności od temp. układania oraz jego grubości?


Tego nikt nie jest w stanie wyliczyć.
.

----------


## powell

> Wszystko zależy od wielu czynników.


Nie. Nie wszystko. 
Nie zrozumieliśmy się. Nie chodzi mi o dokładne policzenie ile będę płacił za ogrzewanie domu. Chodzi mi o to, że według szacunków z programu OZC RÓŻNICA w kosztach ogrzewania jest na niekorzyść perlitu. Różnica, czyli wszelkie mostki, błędy obliczeń itp. w tym przypadku się znoszą, bo we wzorze podstawiam tylko inną przenikalność cieplną izolacji w podłodze - wszystkie inne parametry (i ewentualne błędy) pozostają te same. 
Dlaczego mam z miejsca strzelać sobie w stopę, wybierając gorszy materiał izolacyjny, który będzie mnie rocznie kosztował 13% więcej?  Gorszy na papierze, owszem. No ale na czymś muszę się oprzeć, podejmując decyzję, jaką izolację zrobić. Chciałbym się oprzeć na LICZBACH.

----------


## adam_mk

Powiem krótko i na temat...
Temu debilowi, który to całe niedorobione OZC wypromował wcisnąłbym je w dupę!
Wydumano sobie wzorek z kilkoma niewiadomymi do podstawienia danych deklarowanych na metkach materiałów marketowych.
Jakoś ten badziew ludziom wcisnąć trzeba!!!
Teraz ludzie traktują to jak wyrocznię absolutną i na podstawie wyników tego wzorku podejmują decyzje, za które będą płacili przez całe lata...

Ja rozumiem, że jak jesteś dupa a nie budowlaniec, to potrzebna Ci opoka, na której możesz się oprzeć!
No bo przecież nie na zupełnie przygodnej i symbolicznie opłacanej (szukanie oszczędności!) ekipie ustawiaczy bloczków na zaprawie...
Wiesz czemu trzeba wybudować dom dla wroga, potem dla przyjaciela a POTEM dla siebie?
- Bo dopiero przy trzecim podejściu będziesz miał tyle ZDROWEGO ROZSĄDKU i tyle NABYTEGO DOŚWIADCZENIA aby dokonywać właściwych wyborów przy budowaniu.
Także będziesz WTEDY po wzięciu do ręki WIDZIAŁ czy trzymasz w ręku CEGŁĘ czy wyrób CEGŁOPODOBNY.
Ale... - To nie dla Ciebie!
(no, teraz jeszcze - nie)
Ty zanim wbijesz pierwszą łopatę w ziemią MUSISZ sobie WYLICZYĆ wszystko...

To wolny kraj.
Podobno...
WOLNO Ci robić tak, jak zamierzasz.
Jeżeli Cię to uspokaja?

I coś jeszcze...
NIC nie chcę Ci przez tę moją wypowiedź wcisnąć!!!
Nic nie chcę Ci sprzedać.
A jedynie namawiam do SAMODZIELNEGO myślenia!
To nie boli!
(mnie - nie boli!)

Adam M.

----------


## powell

A prosiłem, żeby bez niepotrzebnych dygresji  :big grin: 
Tak, jestem dupa nie budowlaniec (nie, nie obrażam się). No i masz rację, jak mam się opierać na zdaniu "stawiaczy bloczków" to wolę już sam sobie parę rzeczy policzyć. Inżynierowie budowlani też nie opierają się na zdrowym rozsądku, przeczuciach i podwórkowych eksperymentach tylko na matematyce. Dlatego nie mam obaw przed wejściem na most czy do budynku, bo cała konstrukcja została wcześniej PRZELICZONA. 
A jeśli chodzi o myślenie, to myślę, a jakże. Gdyby tak nie było, to nie zaglądałbym na to forum.

----------


## zbiq

co myślicie o takim materiale na ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych ?

----------


## jarek-62

> co myślicie o takim materiale na ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych ?


Jestem szczęśliwy - przebrnąłem przez 72 strony forum. Niestety "rzuciło mi się" chyba na oczy, bo nie mogę już rozczytać w/w zdjęcia.
Przeczytałem tutaj wszystkie wypowiedzi, mam nadzieję, że z jako takim zrozumieniem. Niektóre są bardzo ciekawe. Jak zwykle na różnym poziomie. Jest też pełno niedomówień, przypuszczeń, niepotwierdzonych opinii. Czytałem do końca gdyż miałem nadzieję, że oprócz głównego tematu jaki się wyłonił – tj,. perlitu, znajdę jeszcze coś ciekawego dla siebie. Poza tym też się chciałem troszkę powymądrzać - żona nie zawsze chce mnie słuchać.  :wink:  
Wertowanie forum zajęło mi kilka dni. W tym czasie próbowałem wspomagać się innymi źródłami (siłą rzeczy z internetu).
Ale do rzeczy. Chciałbym podsumować kilka powtarzających się wypowiedzi i wystawić się na odstrzał - czyli zająć swoje stanowisko. Jako nowicjusz przedstawię się. Nie jestem guru w zakresie budownictwa, brak mi doświadczenia i teorii, staram się natomiast kierować logiką i w taki sposób interpretować wypowiedzi na forum – czyli taki sobie j. teoretyk :Lol: . 

I jako taki pozwolę sobie nie zgodzić się z niektórymi wypowiedziami:
*za cholerę nie widzę wyższości perlitu nad styropianem* (takie moje widzi mi się), bo:

- *cena* – jak nie liczę perlit nie wychodzi taniej  (no chyba, że ktoś zastosuje styropian z górnej półki cenowej – tylko po co). Cena EPS 100 ok. 200 zł za m3,  cena perlitu też około 200 zł, do tego transport i gips lub cement.-* Izolacyjność termiczna* – co najmniej kilkukrotnie mniejsza od styropianu – http://www.e-izolacje.pl/a/4431,perl...ralna-izolacja, też post 496: ”ciekawostka: rozmawiałem z "fachmanem od perlitów" i zwrócił uwagę, że mieszanie perlitu z "więzadłem" znakomicie zmniejszy własności termoizolacyjne”- jaki wpływ ma wilgotność styropianu i warstwy z perlitem na zmniejszenie izolacyjności termicznej? - Co do styropianu jest wiele badań i danych na ten temat (nawet jeżeli niektóre są nieco zafałszowane). A na temat warstwy perlitu są jakiegokolwiek? Styropian zanurzony dłuższy czas w wodzie wchłonie zaledwie pewną część wody (1,5% objętości – źródło:http://www.ikb.poznan.pl/mariusz.gac...radnik_cz1.pdf ) Tak wilgotny styropian traci właściwości termoizolacyjne w bardzo minimalnym stopniu (a przy założeniu aż 10% objętości wody – traci przykładowo  z lambda 0,038 do 0,04 :cool: . A warstwa z perlitem ile straci – wie ktoś?
*Porównując zatem ceną i izolacyjność termiczną to warstwa perlitu wychodzi co najmniej kilkukrotnie droże*j!!!-* łatwość montażu* – porównanie tych dwóch systemów pozostawiam praktykom. W moim przypadku (ogrzewanie podłogowe tylko w łazience) łatwiej będzie ze styropianem – taką mam nadzieję.
Tak na marginesie podziwiam ludzi, którzy podjęli się eksperymentów z perlitem w swoim domu. Fundamentów nie da się łatwo poprawić.

Pozwoliłem sobie podsumować główne wątki na tym forum:
*Woda na chudziaku!* Nie zgadzam się (wolno mi!), że kwestia wody w warstwie ocieplenia podłogi musi być problemem. Na pewno trzeba tak kłaść styropian lub inny materiał termoizolacyjny (w takich warunkach), aby ograniczyć do minimum dostanie się na spód wody, wilgoci. A więc m.in. odpowiednie warunki pogodowe. Oczywiście należy dokładnie odizolować  tę warstwę od podłoża – to podstawa. Z niektórych wypowiedzi wywnioskowałem, że podłoże z perlitem stanowi zaporę dla wody – to chyba stanowcza przesada! Takie nie poparte niczym opinie są szkodliwe!!! Ja nie wiem czy przepuszcza czy nie, na zdrowy rozum tak (dlaczego? - bo to nie sam perlit, ale też gips lub cement, no i sam perlit nie jest szczelny dla wilgoci) i nie uniknie się podciągania kapilarnego.
Aby zlikwidować dostawanie się wilgoci z powietrza i skraplanie w okolicy chłodnego chudziaka można, a jak sądzę należy przykryć termiczną izolację folią. Nie zgodzę się, że jest to rozwiązanie błędne, zamykające możliwość wydostania się wody, „uwięzionej” w warstwie ocieplenia. Pozostaje bowiem niewielki mostek, nazwę go „parowym” (nie mylić z  termicznym), którym z czasem, powoli, odprowadzona zostanie wilgoć ze strefy styropianu. Tym mostkiem jest powierzchnia ściany nośnej we fragmencie od izolacji poziomej na styku z fundamentem, do – no właśnie dokąd? Myślę, że górną izolację (folia) nad styropianem należałoby połączyć z murem, mniej więcej na wysokości wylewki. I po cholerę budować jakieś „wanny” na chudziaku. 

Ja planuję tak zrobić: na chudziak, izolacja z papy zgrzewanej na ciepło – połączona w tym samym poziomie z izolacją ściany fundamentowej z nośną, styropian łącznie 20 cm w 2 warstwach, folia pod wylewkę. Tę górną folię chcę poprowadzić ponad dylatacje przy ścianach i zakończyć przez umieszczenie brzegów pomiędzy warstwami pustaków. Buduję z porothermu. Pustaki są wysokości 25 cm – to akurat tyle co styropian+wylewka. Tak więc ta folia będzie wchodzić w ścianę na wysokości wylewki. Nie wiem tylko czy nie jest to zbyt wielka ostrożność z mojej strony. Być może trochę przesadzam. Tym sposobem cała jedna warstwa pustaków w ścianach zewnętrznych stanowić będzie powierzchnie umożliwiającą odprowadzenie nadmiaru wilgoci. Nie będzie wanny ani nawet brodzika.  A może się mylę? Proszę o opinię czy moje przemyślenia okażą się poprawne.



Zachodzę w głowę i nie mogę pojąć dlaczego Guru tego i innych wątków -  Adam_mk, a także inni (może dlatego, że za Guru) proponują *perlit z gipsem* jako lekarstwo na zawilgocenie warstwy nad chudziakiem. Np. Post 296:_ To co proponuje Adam, to właściwie nie wylewka, tylko raczej "zasypka", czyli sucha izolacja z perlitu z dodatkiem gipsu. Jedynie wierzchnia jej warstwa po potraktowaniu wodą ulega związaniu. Gips w pozostałej części pełni rolę "osuszacza". Jednak wydajność tego osuszacza ma swoje granice._ 
Chyba nie wielkie te granice biorąc pod uwagę ilości wody jakie (wg niektórych wypowiedzi) gromadzą się pod spodem warstwy. Wydajność takiego osuszania ma swoje granice! A czym bliżej do granicy tym zimniej (nie mam racji?). Poza tym nadmiar wody osłabi gips, a następnie spowoduje powstanie papki. Czyżbym błądził? 
Inny przekład post 516:_ Dokładnie ma być ciepło a będzie jak nie będzie wilgoci. A wilgoć wyłapie nam gips Tak to działa._ - 
I gdzie ją da! W czwarty wymiar?
Post 520 Adama_mk :_ JEŻELI zasypiesz ją (płytę chudziaka) perlitem TO spowodujesz, że wilgotne i ciepłe powietrze nie będzie penetrowało do chłodnego chudziaka i wody "nie zrzuci". (nie przekroczy punktu rosy, bo nie będzie miało jak!)._ 
Tego ni w ząb nie pojmuje panie psorze. Ciepłe powietrze nie będzie penetrowało do chudziaka?  Nastąpi nagły brak dyfuzji? A przy styropianie będzie? Którędy? (mam na uwadze solidne, szczelne zamocowanie płyt w 2 warstwach, z możliwością użycia pianki poliuratenowej niskorozprzężnej – tak będzie u mnie).  Nie mieści mi się to w mojej dużej główce, oj nie mieści!!! 
Dyfuzja w przypadku styropianu - współczynnik przepuszczalności pary wodnej: około 0,12 x 10-4 g/(mhPa) – źródło: http://www.chemiabudowlana.info/wiad...ial_izolacyjny 
Inne materiały: beton komórkowy – 200, tynk cementowo-wapienny 45, żelbet – 30, wełna mineralna 480, mur z cegły 105, mur granit 7,5, wapień 60 itd.
  Współ. perlitu dyfuzji pary wodnej: 0,027÷0,035 g/m·mmHg (jak to przeliczyć?). 
Czyżby warstwa perlitu miała mniejszą dyfuzję od styropianu? Czy jest to lity granit?
Inny post 669:_ ...w końcu (perlit) ma trochę lepsze właściwości ("duża odporność na dyfuzję pary wodnej, mrozoodporność; odporność na działanie wilgoci i zerowa kapilarność; doskonałe i niezmienne właściwości izolacyjne")*_ 
Ten materiał jednak jakaś kosmiczna technologia. Brak dyfuzji? Zerowa kapilarność? Uważajcie na Obcych, już tu są!!!

Ale może ta moja niewiedza wynika z niedoczytania czegoś. Pan Adam pisze: _Ja fizyk jestem...Do tego - nauczyciel....(to jedno z moich licznych wcieleń) Dla mnie to było... oczywiste...Także - wiedziałem GDZIE i JAK poszukać potwierdzenia w praktyce tego, co WIEM.A że co rok widuję po wielokroć w różnych kombinacjach takie konstrukcje to...
Tyle, że czasem jak co napiszę - to mało kto rozumie, bo jakbym szyfrem gadał...
A tak się staram, żeby kawę na ławę._ 
Cierpliwość Panie Adamie nauczycielska! Ale te półsłówka, niedopowiedzenia – Pan chyba uczysz samych studentów i to najwybitniejszych, co to wszystko łapią w mig i w myślach czytają.
Adam_mk podał ciekawy pomysł na chudziaka (chyba dwukrotnie na tym forum): rozsypanie cementu na piasek, wymieszanie grabiami i cheja z wodą! Sposób wygodny, tylko czy dobry? Czy nie powinno się zrobić solidniejszego chudziaka? Początkowo myślałem o betonie z gruchy. Może wystarczy z betoniarki? Nie chciałbym eksperymentować, zwłaszcza z fundamentem. 

A tak przy okazji to chylę czoła Panu Adamowi-mk za tak wielką i często rzeczowa dyskusję na forach!


Chciałbym rozwikłać problem mostka termicznego pomiędzy ścianą a fundamentem, ale poszukam innego wątku (lub go założę) – ten jest już wystarczająco męczący.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budowniczych kraju!!!

----------


## qubic

> Jestem szczęśliwy - przebrnąłem przez 72 strony forum. ale poszukam innego wątku (lub go założę) – ten jest już wystarczająco męczący.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich budowniczych kraju!!!


no to jesteś szczęśliwy czy zmęczony?  :wink:  jak dla mnie to jesteś niezdecydowany a ten wątek jest dla ludzi którzy właśnie budują i chcą zdecydować czy dać styropian czy perlitogips.

----------


## Crisiano

Wątek ten opisuje dokładnie jak zrobić ocieplenie perlitogipsem. Jednak czy jest to najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie tego niestety nie udowodniono. Tytuł krzykliwy, jednak brak w nim danych odnośnie wyższości tego typu ocieplenia. 
Można zaufać Adamowi bo to specjalista, jednak właśnie jako od specjalisty można spodziewać się czegoś więcej niż od niejakiego TB. Same hasła, brak obliczeń i jakieś tam nie trzymające się teorie to trochę za mało.
Może i jest to najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie ale wynika to tylko z tytułu

Mam takie same wątpliwości jak Jarek i wiem, że wkłada on kij w mrowisko tymi pytaniami gdyż  zadaje proste i dociekliwe pytania.

----------


## qubic

> Wątek ten opisuje dokładnie jak zrobić ocieplenie perlitogipsem. Jednak czy jest to najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie tego niestety nie udowodniono. Tytuł krzykliwy, jednak brak w nim danych odnośnie wyższości tego typu ocieplenia. 
> Można zaufać Adamowi bo to specjalista, jednak właśnie jako od specjalisty można spodziewać się czegoś więcej niż od niejakiego TB. Same hasła, brak obliczeń i jakieś tam nie trzymające się teorie to trochę za mało.
> Może i jest to najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie ale wynika to tylko z tytułu
> 
> Mam takie same wątpliwości jak Jarek i wiem, że wkłada on kij w mrowisko tymi pytaniami gdyż  zadaje proste i dociekliwe pytania.


chyba zbyt dosłownie traktujesz to forum.na początku było napisane że nie będzie niesamowicie lepiej czy taniej za to będzie szczelniej co poniekąd przekłada się na rachunki.poza tym jeśli wymagacie obliczeń od adama to może sami zrobicie jeśli jesteście tacy dociekliwi.to jest forum i wymiana doswiadczeń ,jeżeli wolisz styropian to zrób i opisz jak się sprawuje po czasie .

----------


## Crisiano

Jeśli uważasz, że zbyt dosłownie traktuje to forum to co sądzić o osobach, które ocieplenie wg wskazówek Adama wykonały?

Ja chcę mieć dobrze ocieplona podłogę, a projektant przyjął styropian. Dlaczego, nie wiem. Może styropian jest lepszy,  moze tak jest taniej a może w ogóle nie powinno wykonywać się podłogi na gruncie? Są osoby, które uważają, że należy przyjąć kilkadziesiąt cm styropianu w podłodze na gruncie, a perlitu to pewnie ze 100cm. Każdy ma swoje racje tyle, że na gdybaniu się kończy.

----------


## qubic

no ok masz wątpliwości ale sam wiesz że na gdybaniu się nie kończy.wielu na forum jako pierwsi sprawdzili swoje "wątpliwości" wbrew wytycznym projektantów i nie żałują np.j-j ,jasiek,nydar ,czy ogrzewający prądem.do tej pory ludzie nie mogą uwierzyć że można równie tanio ogrzewać dom prądem co np.gazem.ale coś za coś trzeba mocno uszczelnić dom bo to jest podstawa energooszczędności.ja nie mówię że styropian jest niedobry ale właśnie przez jego słabe punkty w podłodze powstał ten wątek,wielu ludzi zastanawiało się dlaczego mimo styro nie jest tak jak w "wyliczeniach".
adam miał pomysł ,przedstawił go a część osób zrobiło tak (ja też  :smile:  mogę ci napisać że nie wiem jak się będzie to sprawowało.sprawdzę to napiszę .z obserwacji przy niedokończonym domu parter nagrzał mi się błyskawicznie po tych mrozach a mam posadzkę akumulacyjną,z tego co niektórzy pisali w wyziębionym domu kilka dni się rozgrzewa podłoga ,ja włączyłem kable wieczorem a rano już było wyraźnie ciepło.jedno jest pewne -nie zrobisz to się nie dowiesz co do 3 miejsca po przecinku  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

jarek-62 podniósł tu sporo wątpliwości, ogłosił swą "niewiarę" w niektóre podejścia do problemu, zacytował sporo nalepek z różnych marketowych materiałów oraz skonfrontował je z podawanymi powszechnie danymi dla perlitu.
Zachodzi w głowę i pojąć nie może...
Ale... nie sprawdził.
NIC nie sprawdził!
Zrobiłby sobie jaki mały eksperyment to przestałby mniemać.
Nikomu na siłę nie wciskałem żadnego rozwiązania.
Każdemu doradzam małe sprawdzenie i potem podejmowanie decyzji, jak rozważa inne niż styropianowe podejście do ocieplenia podłogi.

Crisiano pisze "Mam takie same wątpliwości jak Jarek i wiem, że wkłada on kij w mrowisko tymi pytaniami gdyż zadaje proste i dociekliwe pytania. "

No to ja się Was pytam: CZY zrobiliście coś i CO zrobiliście, aby rozwiać wątpliwości - poza naczytaniem się tego co ktoś mniema?
Ja zrobiłem wiele testów sprawdzających różne koncepcje...
Naskładałem różnych kompozytów, pomęczyłem je i poszukałem ich wad i zalet.
Ja WIEM do czego można użyć różnych materiałów, bo sam to sprawdziłem.

Jak ktoś ma obawy, brak mu WŁASNEJ wiedzy i podpiera się cudzą, jest zachowawczy i asekuracyjnie podchodzi do budowania - niech się ściśle trzyma projektu!
Niech wierzy, że rozwiązano za niego problemy.
Zbuduje tak "jak wszyscy" i będzie miał "jak wszyscy".
Czemu?
A, bo , panie, tak sie to robi...

Czy to źle?
NIE!!!
To dobre podejście.
To wolny kraj i każdemu wolno.
Dokładnie tak, jak tym, co wybrali inne rozwiązania.

"Ja chcę mieć dobrze ocieplona podłogę, a projektant przyjął styropian. Dlaczego, nie wiem. Może styropian jest lepszy, moze tak jest taniej a może w ogóle nie powinno wykonywać się podłogi na gruncie? Są osoby, które uważają, że należy przyjąć kilkadziesiąt cm styropianu w podłodze na gruncie, a perlitu to pewnie ze 100cm. Każdy ma swoje racje tyle, że na gdybaniu się kończy. "

Może ten projektant nie wyobraża sobie nic poza styropianem?
Ze styropianem się zetknął, bo o to łatwo...
Piszesz o gdybaniu, jak tutaj są opisy nie gdybania a wykonania!

Wydaje się, że sztuka budowania domów ma raptem kilka lat...
A ludziska od wieków budowali!
I te budowle stoją do dziś...
Nie mieli SBSu, styropianu, poliuretanów, akryli, gresów szkliwionych, karton-gipsów czy wełny mineralnej...
NO, TO MUSIELI BUDOWAĆ* DOBRZE* Z TEGO CO MIELI!!!
I budowali dobrze.
Co jest, do cholery, że dziś już tak nie można?
Pół dom pół namiot stał się standardem.
Bieda domki kryte watą...
I to za kupę kasy...
Masakra!
A jest tyle dobrych wzorów budowania...

Adam M.

----------


## qubic

zbliża się nowy sezon budowlany więc dla zainteresowanych wszystkie filmiki przy okazji rozważań o perlitogipsie  :stir the pot: 

http://youtu.be/mjntmzmNJI4

http://youtu.be/crKnuoq3T2Y

http://youtu.be/anYP9PAr3aA

http://youtu.be/3Gk5YD69VQw

http://youtu.be/ZP6yYR7-bJ4

http://youtu.be/iUmkaz2ss3c

http://youtu.be/-in2m3cuCFg

----------


## powell

> Wątek ten opisuje dokładnie jak zrobić ocieplenie perlitogipsem. Jednak czy jest to najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie tego niestety nie udowodniono. Tytuł krzykliwy, jednak brak w nim danych odnośnie wyższości tego typu ocieplenia. 
> Można zaufać Adamowi bo to specjalista, jednak właśnie jako od specjalisty można spodziewać się czegoś więcej niż od niejakiego TB. Same hasła, brak obliczeń i jakieś tam nie trzymające się teorie to trochę za mało.
> Może i jest to najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie ale wynika to tylko z tytułu


Zgadzam się w 100%. I nie chodzi mi o negowanie metody ocieplenia perlitem, ale sam sposób uzasadnienia takiego rozwiązania jest dla mnie nieprzekonywujący. Może dlatego, że jestem z zawodu programistą, ufam liczbom, a te mówią zupełnie coś innego niż tezy tu postawione. 




> jeśli wymagacie obliczeń od adama to może sami zrobicie jeśli jesteście tacy dociekliwi.


No właśnie zrobiłem wyliczenia, wyszło mi, że perlit jest gorszy od styropianu.

----------


## adam_mk

W liczbach...
W liczbach będziesz mieszkał?
 :Lol: 
Wiesz chyba, programisto, ze nie ma programów bez błędów.
Są tylko takie, gdzie błędów JESZCZE nie znaleziono.
(Możesz mi poradzić? Spier... mi się kalkulator Windowsa! Liczy w zakresie do 10. Nie sądziłem, ze to możliwe, a dziś się stało...)
 :Lol: 

"...zrobiłem wyliczenia, wyszło mi..."
Sugeruję - ZRÓB TEST!
Kosztuje niewiele. W tydzień się dowiesz co i jak.
GWARANTUJESZ, że uwzględniłeś WSZYSTKIE zjawiska i czynniki w tych obliczeniach?
Nawet te, o których NIE WIESZ?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Crisiano

Wynika z tego, że aby zbudować JEDEN dom a dokładniej zlecić zbudowanie trzeba wpierw zdobyć wiedzę z zakresu fizyki budowli, materiałoznawstwa, przeanalizować istniejące budynki, a następnie zbudować, zbadać, zburzyć i tak ze 3 razy...
Budownictwo nie jest pasją każdego a wynika, że powinno być.

_
No to ja się Was pytam: CZY zrobiliście coś i CO zrobiliście, aby rozwiać wątpliwości - poza naczytaniem się tego co ktoś mniema?
Ja zrobiłem wiele testów sprawdzających różne koncepcje..._

TB zrobił test i wyszło mu, że podłogą ucieka więcej ciepła niż dachem i ścianami razem wziętych. Zaleca on chyba z 50cm styropianu w podłodze na gruncie. Jak to się ma do może 20-30cm perlitogipsu o niewiadomym U?
Asolt (też specjalista na tym forum) robi wyliczenia i twierdzi, ze różnice pomiędzy OZC a realiami wg jego obliczeń są nieduże. Ty twierdzisz:
_Temu debilowi, który to całe niedorobione OZC wypromował wcisnąłbym je w dupę!
Wydumano sobie wzorek z kilkoma niewiadomymi do podstawienia danych deklarowanych na metkach materiałów marketowych.
Jakoś ten badziew ludziom wcisnąć trzeba!!!
Teraz ludzie traktują to jak wyrocznię absolutną i na podstawie wyników tego wzorku podejmują decyzje, za które będą płacili przez całe lata..._

Stąd moje i nie tylko moje wątpliwości. 

Nie wymagam tego, że MUSISZ pokazać obliczenia ale nie dziw się, że bez tego nie ma dużej różnicy pomiędzy Tobą a TB... 

ps
Ja mam jeszcze dużo czasu na podjęcie decyzji. Perlitogips podoba mi się pod kilkoma względami ale ma też swoje minusy. Niestety wątek ten nie dał mi jeszcze odpowiedzi.
Jakiś czas temu trafiłem na wątek o wentylacji mechanicznej. I powiem tak: argumenty mnie przekonały a nie musiałem kupić do testów rekuperatora i wykonywać instalacji aby się przekonać.

----------


## o_c

Lisczby... argumenty... przekonanie...
Wybory się zbliżają? :offtopic: 
Adamie najwyższy czas na wątek p.t. "Najlepsze ocieplenie ściany" bo ten styropian to wcale takie cudo nie jest i nie wiem jak do moich murów ze słomą podejść...

----------


## o_c

> zbliża się nowy sezon budowlany więc dla zainteresowanych wszystkie filmiki przy okazji rozważań o perlitogipsie 
> 
> http://youtu.be/mjntmzmNJI4
> 
> http://youtu.be/crKnuoq3T2Y
> 
> http://youtu.be/anYP9PAr3aA
> 
> http://youtu.be/3Gk5YD69VQw
> ...


qubic, tak patrzę na wylewki i mam pytanie mi się wydaje, czy nie widzę dylatacji?

----------


## herakles

Dobry jest tyle że w podłodze nie wysycha i tu jest cały problem bo bierzecie do obliczeń swoich dane suchego a on tam wcale suchy nie jest. A jak już porządnie izolacje od dołu zrobicie (asfaltową) to jeszcze znika....

----------


## qubic

są dylatacje ,może rzeczywiście na filmie nie widać ale są

----------


## jarek-62

> Qubic:wielu na forum jako pierwsi sprawdzili swoje "wątpliwości" wbrew wytycznym projektantów i nie żałują np.j-j*


Ja to jestem takim niewiernym Tomaszem - nie dotknę, nie uwierzę!!!
A tak poważnie – aby porównać jakieś zjawisko trzeba dokonać pomiary, czasem wielokrotne, albo co najmniej porównać organoleptycznie. Wybacz Qubic ale takie „zadowolenie” nie jest podejściem  miarodajnym. Chyba nie muszę wyjaśniać dlaczego?  
A poza tym ktoś, gdzieś, kiedyś powiedział: „jeżeli wszyscy mówią to samo to nie znaczy że mają rację”.




> Adam_mk: Ale... nie sprawdził. NIC nie sprawdził! Zrobiłby sobie jaki mały eksperyment to przestałby mniemać. Nikomu na siłę nie wciskałem żadnego rozwiązania. Każdemu doradzam małe sprawdzenie i potem podejmowanie decyzji...


Ma Pan w zupełności rację!!! Gdybym zrobił eksperyment to bym wiedział!!!
Ale nich mi Pan powie kogo stać na dokonanie miarodajnych testów? 
Kto posiada odpowiednie instrumenty do ich przeprowadzenia i dokonania pomiarów? 
Kogo stać na oczekiwanie na zajście procesów technologicznych?
Kto może sobie pozwolić na poświęcenie czasu i pieniędzy na prowadzenie eksperymentów (RZETELNYCH!!! - bo inaczej jaki jest sens – nikt chyba nie chce eksperymentować na żywym i w dodatku własnym organizmie!!!)? 
Kto z nas ma wykształcenie techniczne, pozwalające na właściwą interpretację otrzymanych wyników? 
Sam Pan pewnie wie, że aby otrzymać miarodajne dane doświadczenie trzeba wielokrotnie powtarzać. Kogo z nas na to stać? Może uczonych z Politechniki, skorzystają przy okazji na patentach.
I po co w końcu wywarzać otwarte przez kogoś innego drzwi? 

Jeżeli Pana stać było na przeprowadzenie takich doświadczeń, to proszę się nimi podzielić.

Do tego przecież służy forum. Nie do robienia eksperymentów, ale do wymiany informacji, doświadczeń, wątpliwości, zadawania pytań i odpowiadania na nie. W większości użytkownikami forum są ludzie, którzy po raz pierwszy (jak ja!) bawią się w budowanie. Którzy mają szereg wątpliwości, obaw, chcą zrobić sobie dobrze  :big lol:  i nie przepłacić, a najważniejsze NIE SPAPRAĆ!




> Adam-mk: „Ja WIEM do czego można użyć różnych materiałów, bo sam to sprawdziłem.”


I co – wiem ale nie powiem? Sorry, ale tej rzetelnej wiedzy to jakoś mało! 

Do rzeczy panowie, do rzeczy!!! Co to - baby jesteśmy jakieś, żeby pisać o wszystkim i o niczym (za przeproszeniem pięknych pań)?
Może zamiast serwować ogólne sentencje odniesie się Pan do moich konkretnych wątpliwości.
W moim poście 1424 starałem się podsumować główne wątki w tym temacie. Zawarłem tam też *konkretne* wątpliwości i *konkretne* pytania – oczekujące z utęsknieniem na* konkretne odpowiedzi* - Pana Adama lub kogoś innego. 
Poświęciłem na to trochę czasu, zaglądałem do innych źródeł aby samemu spróbować wyjaśnić swoje wątpliwości, podbudować swoją wiedzę i nie pytać się o pierdoły. Pewnie nie do końca mi się to udało, raczej z braku czasu niż chęci. Ten post to i tak jedna z dłuższych wypowiedzi. Aby sprawniej się czytało (i odnosiło do niej) wypunktowałem je.




> Adam_mk:: W liczbach...W liczbach będziesz mieszkał? Wiesz chyba, programisto, ze nie ma programów bez błędów. Są tylko takie, gdzie błędów JESZCZE nie znaleziono.


Panie Adamie, znów sentencje, sentencje... - woda na młyn kontrrewolucjonistom!!!
„W liczbach...”??? (po raz kolejny w tym wątku) - sam Pan chwalił się znajomością fizyki i jej praktycznego zastosowania.  Fizyka - to nie LICZBY? Architektura to nie matematyka?  :cool: 

Do rzeczy, konkrety, bo inaczej zima nas zastanie, a my dalej w lesie - a znów czytam nowe posty (nowe posty a stare pytania). Może więc w końcu doczekamy się rzeczowych, konkretnych wypowiedzi i pozbędziemy się raz na zawsze chociaż kilku wątpliwości. Proszę!!!  Inaczej będziemy się pytać i pytać nawzajem a w odpowiedzi będzie śmigus dyngus.

Ten kij w mrowisko do głównie do Pana Adama. Świadomie.  Może się obudzi???

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich, Alleluja i do przodu.
Na wypadek gdybym się już nie wymądrzał w tym tygodniu życzę wszystkim wesołych a zwłaszcza zdrowych Świąt Wielkanocnych.  :good night: :

----------


## hokejgk1

Może poradzicie coś w tej sprawie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-fundamentowej

----------


## qubic

ja dałem bloczki Isomur ,a zastanawiam się nad proszkiem pur przy ścianie fundamentowej

----------


## hokejgk1

CENA  ZWALA Z NÓG  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 


Jak planujesz przykleić papę która wywiniesz z chudziaka na ściany ? PRZYGRZAĆ  :smile:  ?

----------


## qubic

papę mam pod bloczkami isomur więc nic nie będę wywijał  :wink:

----------


## herakles

> papę mam pod bloczkami isomur więc nic nie będę wywijał


iso co ???

----------


## qubic

stahlton isomur plus

http://www.stahlton.com.pl/index.php...=75&Itemid=201

----------


## qubic

płaciłem za Isomur 24cm - 62zł/mb i 17,5cm - 52zł/mb

----------


## Crisiano

Czym się sugerowałeś dając tego isomura? Czy słuchałeś rad, przeliczałeś czy zaproponował to projektant?

----------


## qubic

zdrowym rozsądkiem?analizą opinii na FM? niestety nie radami projektanta ponieważ nie znał takich "wynalazków",z architektem mojego projektu nie ma kontaktu.nie umiem tego przeliczyć sam ale korzystałem z wątku o isomurze.poza tym jak sami napisaliście takie duże koncerny które produkują takie materiały nie mogą się mylić  :roll eyes:  wiem że to nie jest do końca opłacalne ale jak to napisał j-j (chyba  :smile:  jeśli nie to przepraszam autora) każda nieszczelność to złotówka ,niby mało ale jak jest tych nieszczelności więcej to się zbiera pokaźna kwota.poza tym w to miejsce nie będę już ingerował i wobec braku "dokładnych"  :stir the pot:  obliczeń zrobiłem tak a nie inaczej.może to błąd,niepotrzebny wydatek a może intuicja i poprawa parametrów domu.nie wiem ,zrobiłem i nie mam z tego powodu "wątpliwości" ponieważ nie mam czasu na analizy.zostawiam to dla zaczynających budowę ,ten etap miałem 2 lata przed rozpoczęciem a w tym roku mam zamiar mieszkać.

----------


## adam_mk

Crisiano Jarek-62

TAK! Żeby co dobrze zbudować to trzeba sporo zbudować lub obejrzeć sporo budowanego na STO sposobów!`
Od bardzo dawna pętam się po różnych budowach i często widzę je od szkiców, planów - po malowanie ścian.
Widuję po kilkanaście sposobów rozwiązania jakiegoś problemiku, szczegółu...
Także - skutki różnych rozwiązań...
Bywam tam w mrozy i upały…
Latek niemało spędziłem w różnych laboratoriach.
Widywałem i posługiwałem się różnymi materiałami w temperaturach od ciekłego helu po plazmowe. Wiem jak się zachowują w warunkach różnych od „pokojowych”.
Wielu rzeczy już ponownie sprawdzać nie muszę a i w wiele nalepek na materiałach budowlanych nie uwierzę!
Tak się składa, że Wy budujecie pierwszy dom.
Stresujące jest – ze swój.

Czytam tu takie np. kwiatki:

„Chciałbym rozwikłać problem mostka termicznego pomiędzy ścianą a fundamentem, ale poszukam innego wątku (lub go założę) – ten jest już wystarczająco męczący.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budowniczych kraju!!!”

A potem:

„Ma Pan w zupełności rację!!! Gdybym zrobił eksperyment to bym wiedział!!!
Ale nich mi Pan powie kogo stać na dokonanie miarodajnych testów? 
Kto posiada odpowiednie instrumenty do ich przeprowadzenia i dokonania pomiarów? 
Kogo stać na oczekiwanie na zajście procesów technologicznych?
Kto może sobie pozwolić na poświęcenie czasu i pieniędzy na prowadzenie eksperymentów (RZETELNYCH!!! - bo inaczej jaki jest sens – nikt chyba nie chce eksperymentować na żywym i w dodatku własnym organizmie!!!)? 
Kto z nas ma wykształcenie techniczne, pozwalające na właściwą interpretację otrzymanych wyników? 
Sam Pan pewnie wie, że aby otrzymać miarodajne dane doświadczenie trzeba wielokrotnie powtarzać. Kogo z nas na to stać? Może uczonych z Politechniki, skorzystają przy okazji na patentach.
I po co w końcu wywarzać otwarte przez kogoś innego drzwi?”

Wniosek?
Trzeba gdzieś WYCZYTAĆ a potem UWIERZYĆ, ze znaleziony sposób jest dobry…
 :Lol: 

„Jeżeli Pana stać było na przeprowadzenie takich doświadczeń, to proszę się nimi podzielić.”
Na wiele było stać… Przy innych byłem…
Dzielę się spostrzeżeniami… Od dawna…
„I co – wiem ale nie powiem? Sorry, ale tej rzetelnej wiedzy to jakoś mało!”
Mam gotowe receptury podawać?
Uniwersalne, pewne i ZAWSZE skuteczne?
A SĄ GDZIEŚ TAKIE? Przecież nie ma dwóch identycznych budów…
„W większości użytkownikami forum są ludzie, którzy po raz pierwszy (jak ja!) bawią się w budowanie. Którzy mają szereg wątpliwości, obaw, chcą zrobić sobie dobrze  i nie przepłacić, a najważniejsze NIE SPAPRAĆ!”

Tak, ale…
Tak się składa, ze to INWESTOR zleca, zamawia, wybiera, decyduje… i … płaci!
NIKT za niego tego nie zrobi!
A jak jest niedouczonym głąbem – to jest też baranem do strzyżenia przez wszystkich, którzy mogą mu cokolwiek sprzedać. Szybko dochodzi do wniosku, ze jest wyłącznie jeleniem od płacenia i staje się frustratem…
Dochodzi do stanu, w którym zaczyna widzieć tylko to, ze każdy, z kim się na budowie styka – urodził się wyłącznie po to, aby go wyrolować i zniszczyć!
Wielką zaletą tego forum jest, ze uświadamia to tym, którzy są w stanie zrozumieć.

DLATEGO tam gdzie mogę namawiam – szukać informacji! Zdobywać wiedzę o tym, co się robi! Sprawdzać, na ile się da i umie – to co na metkach napisali!
Myśleć!
To nie boli!

„Do rzeczy, konkrety, bo inaczej zima nas zastanie, a my dalej w lesie - a znów czytam nowe posty (nowe posty a stare pytania). Może więc w końcu doczekamy się rzeczowych, konkretnych wypowiedzi i pozbędziemy się raz na zawsze chociaż kilku wątpliwości.”

Mam wziąć za coś odpowiedzialność na tej budowie?
Dać gwarancje?
- Jak uzgodnimy co, to ja powiem ZA ILE się tego podejmę.
Jak każdy, kto pracuje i odpowiada za to co robi.

„Nie wymagam tego, że MUSISZ pokazać obliczenia ale nie dziw się, że bez tego nie ma dużej różnicy pomiędzy Tobą a TB...”

Często namawiam na sprawdzenie tego, co wydaje nam się, ze wiemy.
Bywa, ze jak kto bardzo zainteresowany – zapraszam do siebie gdzie może SAM sobie dotknąć tego, o czym piszę.
Chcesz wpaść? Ciebie też zapraszam. Dogadamy kiedy nam pasuje i zajrzyj.
Wielu już było. Nie narzekali, ze czas stracili.
Mam nadzieję, że potrafisz ocenić na bazie własnej wiedzy co jest twarde a co miękkie, co zimne a co ciepłe.
Bez skomplikowanych i piętrowych ułamków i całek…

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

,,Najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie". Idea oczywista i słuszna.Mniej energii ucieka.Dobrze zrobiona zabezpieczy przed pkt.rosy i wykraplaniem wilgoci pod izolacją.Pleśnie i takie tam no i lepsze parametry izolacji.Ale można też inaczej .Można piach pod chudziakiem podgrzewać nadmiarem słonecznego ciepła z kolektora.Na dzień 25.03.2013 świeże powietrze zasilające dom podawane rurą pod chudziakiem(700mm poniżej dolnej warstwy chudziaka) ma temp.16,2oC.Czyli otaczający tą rurę piach nie może mieć niższą temp.niż 16,2oC.Co to oznacza w praktyce?Ni mniej ni więcej ,że straty ciepła miedzy domem a piachem wynikające z gradientu temp.16,2 i 24-26oC(temp.podłogówki)wynoszą prawie tyle co nic.A nawet jak coś niecoś ucieknie to i tak wróci z powietrzem nawiewanym.
Temperatura chudziaka nie pozwoli na wykraplanie się wilgoci,bo przy prawidłowo eksploatowanym domu nie ma takiej możliwości aby na chłodniejszej powierzchni min.16,2oC coś mogło się wykroplić.
To taka alternatywa dla izolacji podłogi na gruncie.W moim przypadku 18cm styropianu w dwóch warstwach .Pod nim papa + dwie warstwy grubej folii.

----------


## hokejgk1

LUDZIE  NA STRONIE ROCKWOOLA SĄ KALKULATORY do obliczeń CIEPLNO WILGOTNOŚCIOWYCH przegór budowlanych WG PN_EN ISO, nawet pięknie rysujące wykresy w którym miejscu może wystąpić kondensacja pary ile tgo kondensatu się wytrąci i czy odparuje w sezonie letnim itp itd....
(rejestracja darmowa) u mnie już przy 10cm styro można spać spokojnie ...

Poruszę ten temat z doktorem od fizyki budowli z Politechniki Poznańskiej jak się tylko spotkam

----------


## herakles

> LUDZIE  NA STRONIE ROCKWOOLA SĄ KALKULATORY do obliczeń CIEPLNO WILGOTNOŚCIOWYCH przegór budowlanych WG PN_EN ISO, nawet pięknie rysujące wykresy w którym miejscu może wystąpić kondensacja pary ile tgo kondensatu się wytrąci i czy odparuje w sezonie letnim itp itd....
> (rejestracja darmowa) u mnie już przy 10cm styro można spać spokojnie ...
> 
> Poruszę ten temat z doktorem od fizyki budowli z Politechniki Poznańskiej jak się tylko spotkam


 :bash:  Jak to ma odparować, jak ja widziałem tu na forum, że to z każdej strony obkładają folią? Poza tym powietrze latem jest bardzo wilgotne a tam właśnie jest chłodno więc latem to się tam wilgoć prędzej zbierze niż wyparuje???

----------


## hokejgk1

Najwięcej kondensatu zbiera się zimą kiedy grzejemy i jest różnica temp. (i ile wogóle się coś zbierze, bo musi być tej izolacji minimum żeby wogóle takie zjaiwsko miało miejsce) - moge wgłębiać się w szczegóły fizyki bud. ale dużo czasu to zajmie.

Nawet jest to normowo dopuszczalne zebranie się kondensatu jeśli odparuje ... 
A tak wogóle zapraszam do:
PN-EN ISO 13788 październik 2003

CIeplno - wilgotnościowe właściwości komponentów budowlanych i elementów budynku.
Temp pow. wew. konieczka do uniknięcia krytycznej wilgotności powierzchni i kondensacja międzywarstwowa....

POLECAM !!!

----------


## hokejgk1

Jakoś obliczenia wykonywane programami pokazują zupełnie co innego i to w przegordach pionowych (ściany zew.) i poziomych (podłoga na gruncie)


Jak by ktoś nie znalazł:
http://www.inzynier24.pl/rockwool_cw/iso/      - rejestracja FREE

----------


## herakles

Zimą to w moim odczuciu wszystko wysycha. Latem to najlepiej widać jak się klimę włączy, leje się z niej woda jak z prosiaka... jak w takich warunkach ma coś na chłodnej podłodze wyschnąć?

----------


## hokejgk1

Powiem tyle  :jaw drop:   SCĘKA OPADA !

Zapraszam do fachowej lektury:
Tania książeczka na poczatek:
np. http://www.ed.put.poznan.pl/ksiazki/...-83-7143-998-8

----------


## herakles

Podnieś scękę i wyjaśnij gdzie tu widzisz błąd w moim rozumowaniu. Opisz mi to zjawisko jak ty je widzisz.

----------


## hokejgk1

Najpierw może zacznijmy od podstaw co to wogóle kondensacja ... i kiedy wystąpi ... hmmmm ???  Latem  gdzie na zew i wew są podobne temp ?
A osuszacz powietrza z klimy zostawmy narazie na boku...

----------


## hokejgk1

A może Pan ma auto co latem parują szyby ?

----------


## herakles

Śmiem twierdzić, że latem TEŻ PARUJĄ SZYBY jak się powyłącza wszystkie nawiewy! To raz, a dwa różnica temperatur w domu na podłodze latem i zimą jest podobna. A wilgotność BEZWZGLĘDNA latem i zimą, różnica KOLOSALNA. Trzymałeś kiedy auto w ogrzewanym garażu? Nic nie paruje!

----------


## herakles

I jeszcze pytanie retoryczne, wiesz po co tu jest GIPS?!?

----------


## hokejgk1

> Śmiem twierdzić, że latem TEŻ PARUJĄ SZYBY jak się powyłącza wszystkie nawiewy!


Mi nigdy nie zaparowały jakoś szyby latem w aucie dziwne ... chyba musiało byc wyjątkowo zimne te lato, chyba że był to letni poranek gdzie znów wysąpiła rużnica temp.  ... I musiałeś nieźle nachucać przy braku wentylacji (nasycić parą wodną powietrze w aucie) żeby wogóle miało co zaparować ...

Jak nie palnujesz w domu went. może wystąpi przypadek jak w twoim aucie latem  :smile:  Pozatym auto to wogóle inne materiały ... o zerowej paroprzepuszczalność.




> To raz, a dwa różnica temperatur w domu na podłodze latem i zimą jest podobna.


Latem temp. gruntu jest na pewno wyższa niż zimą w dodatku nie grzejemy podłogówką nie występuje rużnica temp. tak ja zimą przy grzaniu podłogówką. 
Zima na odwrót - ale proszę uruchom program zrób temp. gruntu na 0 stropni przez cały rok temp. wewnętrzna na tyle ile planujesz grzać podłogówką, i zobacz czy coś się skondensuje ...  obliczenia obliczenia  fizyka  a nie domysły...  logika i rozumowanie mają wszyscy dobre co się może dziać w podłodze ale czy tak się dzieje .... !? (oblicz ile musi być syro żeby kondensacja wystąpiła)...




> A wilgotność BEZWZGLĘDNA latem i zimą, różnica KOLOSALNA.


Jak jest mróz owszem ale czy masz mruz masz tez w domu ?

Trzymałeś kiedy auto w ogrzewanym garażu? Nic nie paruje!



> Oooo właśnie sam zrozumiałeś co daje brak różnicy temp.



Żeby związał wode tą Hmmmm skondensowaną czy tą technologiczną z posadzki na styro ?

----------


## herakles

Reasumując: 
sugerujesz, że latem w nieogrzewanej podłodze ( chłodnej - chłodniejszej niż temp powietrza  :big grin:  ) przy wysokiej wilgotności są mniejsze szanse na KONDENSACJE aniżeli w zimę, przy ogrzewanej podłodze ( ciepłej, cieplejszej niż temp powietrza  :big grin:  ) przy niskiej wilgotności.

Nie przekonujesz mnie. Zakładam, że popełniłem gdzieś błąd w moim rozumowaniu, ale nie dostrzegam gdzie!?

----------


## hokejgk1

> Reasumując: 
> sugerujesz, że latem w nieogrzewanej podłodze ( chłodnej - chłodniejszej niż temp powietrza  ) przy wysokiej wilgotności są mniejsze szanse na KONDENSACJE


Ale rużnica temp mniejsza - pozatym od czego jest izolacja, hmmmm ?




> aniżeli w zimę, przy ogrzewanej podłodze ( ciepłej, cieplejszej niż temp powietrza  ) przy niskiej wilgotności.


Ale temp gruntu znacznie niższa - mówimy o standardowym budynku na ławach , podłoga na gruncie, cokół 30cm coieplony z 10cm, bez zadnych ISOMURKÓW - i weśmyy do rozpatrzenia najbardziej wraźliwe miejsca przyścienne

----------


## herakles

jaka różnica temperatur między czym a czym?

Temp gruntu niższa, tzn? Ile?

----------


## hokejgk1

Ogólnie przyjmuje się do obliczeń że temp ma naprawde niewielkie wachania latem i zimą 5-7-8 stC

----------


## herakles

No to jak się obok da grzejnik t w zimę będzie i suszej i cieplej, czyli zimą wyparuje a nie latem!

----------


## hokejgk1

policzyłem na szybko (nie mam czasu na pisanie o tej godzinie do wieczora)

Aha temp. posadzki założyłem 30*
Załącznik 179280
Załącznik 179281

Do wieczora ....

----------


## herakles

Czy to reklama firmy rockwool?

----------


## hokejgk1

*Nie to nie żadna reklama  ROOCKWOOL !!!*
pisałem wcześniej że udostępnił kalkulatory że można wyliczyć na podstawie EUROKODÓW wystąpienie kondensacji międzywarstwowej.

----------


## o_c

Kolego *hokejgk1* LITOŚCI! 
RUŻNICA??

----------


## qubic

> *Nie to nie żadna reklama  ROOCKWOOL !!!*
> pisałem wcześniej że udostępnił kalkulatory że można wyliczyć na podstawie EUROKODÓW wystąpienie kondensacji międzywarstwowej.


dobra przyznaj że może nie reklamujesz roockwoola ale rockwoola to napewno  :wink:   :cool:

----------


## herakles

> Reasumując: 
> sugerujesz, że latem w nieogrzewanej podłodze ( chłodnej - chłodniejszej niż temp powietrza  ) przy wysokiej wilgotności są mniejsze szanse na KONDENSACJE aniżeli w zimę, przy ogrzewanej podłodze ( ciepłej, cieplejszej niż temp powietrza  ) przy niskiej wilgotności.
> 
> Nie przekonujesz mnie. Zakładam, że popełniłem gdzieś błąd w moim rozumowaniu, ale nie dostrzegam gdzie!?


No to gdzie jest błąd???

----------


## nydar

Liczcie,liczcie i rachujcie.O gołębicy mi się przypomniało co to na wysokości lamperii czy jakoś tam. :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## hokejgk1

Za błędy przepraszam tak już mam ...

NIC NIE REKALMUJE ANI ROOCKWOOL ANI ROCKWOOL !
Powinniśmy mu tylko podziękować że ktoś z nich udostępnił program do tych obliczeń który jest na podstawie obowiązujących norma w Polsce i w Unii...

jeżeli ktoś chce może korzystać z norm o policzyć to ręcznie ! - gwarantuje wynik otrzyma taki sam (wielokrotnie sprawdzałem).
Tylko niech sobie weźmie urlop z pracy bo mu parę dni zleci ...

----------


## herakles

Włącz myślenie. Proponuję przeczytać ten wątek od deski do deski. Pomiędzy postami których wartość jest mierna znajdziesz dokładny opis problemu na który zostało tu przedstawione rozwiązanie.

----------


## jarek-62

> Hokejgk1:Najwięcej kondensatu zbiera się zimą kiedy grzejemy i jest różnica temp. (i ile wogóle się coś zbierze, bo musi być tej izolacji minimum żeby wogóle takie zjaiwsko miało miejsce)


Dzięki za podanie literatury. Chyba sięgnę do niej i się trochę powymądrzam. Link niestety nie działa (może chwilowo).

Zaś co do zbierania się wody, to chyba Kolega jest w błędzie. Dlaczego?
Porównajmy przeciętne warunki panujące zimą i latem. Temperatura powietrza w pomieszczeniu podobna (można przyjąć, że taka sama), temperatura na warstwie chudziaka też podobna. Największa różnica dotyczy wilgotności powietrza. Zimą powietrze w domu jest względnie suche, latem dużo wilgotniejsze. Stąd wniosek, że więcej wody będzie się kondensować latem. Inna sytuacja jest w przypadku ścian zewnętrznych – ich temperatura latem i zimą jest znacząco różna.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jarek-62

> nydar:Ale można też inaczej .Można piach pod chudziakiem podgrzewać nadmiarem słonecznego ciepła z kolektora.Na dzień 25.03.2013 świeże powietrze zasilające dom podawane rurą pod chudziakiem(700mm poniżej dolnej warstwy chudziaka) ma temp.16,2oC.Czyli otaczający tą rurę piach nie może mieć niższą temp.niż 16,2oC.Co to oznacza w praktyce?Ni mniej ni więcej ,że straty ciepła miedzy domem a piachem wynikające z gradientu temp.16,2 i 24-26oC(temp.podłogówki)wynoszą prawie tyle co nic.A nawet jak coś niecoś ucieknie to i tak wróci z powietrzem nawiewanym.


Pewnie, że rozwiązanie dobre, ale chyba nie ekonomiczne (nawet jeżeli uda się tak jak opisano), a jeżeli tak - to nie praktyczne. 
Nie rozumiem po co ogrzewać ziemię. Nie lepiej to ciepło wykorzystać dla bezpośredniego ogrzania domu? Nawet przy niewystarczającej izolacji podłogi i fundamentu starty ciepła będą mniejsze, niż podgrzewając piach pod podłogą.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## herakles

> Dzięki za podanie literatury. Chyba sięgnę do niej i się trochę powymądrzam. Link niestety nie działa (może chwilowo).
> 
> Zaś co do zbierania się wody, to chyba Kolega jest w błędzie. Dlaczego?
> Porównajmy przeciętne warunki panujące zimą i latem. Temperatura powietrza w pomieszczeniu podobna (można przyjąć, że taka sama), temperatura na warstwie chudziaka też podobna. Największa różnica dotyczy wilgotności powietrza. Zimą powietrze w domu jest względnie suche, latem dużo wilgotniejsze. Stąd wniosek, że więcej wody będzie się kondensować latem. Inna sytuacja jest w przypadku ścian zewnętrznych – ich temperatura latem i zimą jest znacząco różna.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tak, niestety jest małe ale!

Tam w podłodze ten styropian jest obłożony z każdej strony folią i nie widzi tych rocznych zmian wilgotności, no może troszeczkę, ale nie w tym wymiarze w jakim byśmy chcieli. Gorzej jak se wylejesz jaką zupkę albo coś i przesiąknie, to jest duże prawdopodobieństwo że tam zostanie. Styropian to gąbka. A mokry styropian, no niestety przewodzi. Do tego cała woda z wylewki, tynków etc. zostaje tam na lata. Bo woda przez folie przepłynie do styropianu, ale już nie wyparuje. No więc perlit z gipsem ułoży się po polaniu wodą tak, że na dole będzie perlit a na górze cienka warstwa gipsu, który będzie chłonął wilgoć z całej grubości ocieplenia do tego będzie on najbliżej grzejnika jakim jest podłoga czyli będzie miał najlepsze możliwości do odparowania. A odparować mu znowu będzie najłatwiej bo żadnych folii w tym rozwiązaniu nie ma. Po prostu  "SAMO SIĘ ROBI" jak wszystkie rozwiązania Adama!

----------


## nydar

Oj Jarek 62.Zdziwił byś się jakie to ekonomiczne i skuteczne.W sensie inwestycyjnym i eksploatacyjnym.

----------


## jarek-62

> Tak, niestety jest małe ale!
> 
> Tam w podłodze ten styropian jest obłożony z każdej strony folią i nie widzi tych rocznych zmian wilgotności, no może troszeczkę, ale nie w tym wymiarze w jakim byśmy chcieli. Gorzej jak se wylejesz jaką zupkę albo coś i przesiąknie, to jest duże prawdopodobieństwo że tam zostanie. Styropian to gąbka. A mokry styropian, no niestety przewodzi. Do tego cała woda z wylewki, tynków etc. zostaje tam na lata. Bo woda przez folie przepłynie do styropianu, ale już nie wyparuje. No więc perlit z gipsem ułoży się po polaniu wodą tak, że na dole będzie perlit a na górze cienka warstwa gipsu, który będzie chłonął wilgoć z całej grubości ocieplenia do tego będzie on najbliżej grzejnika jakim jest podłoga czyli będzie miał najlepsze możliwości do odparowania. A odparować mu znowu będzie najłatwiej bo żadnych folii w tym rozwiązaniu nie ma. Po prostu  "SAMO SIĘ ROBI" jak wszystkie rozwiązania Adama!


Styropian to gąbka?  Skąd zaczerpnął Pan takie informacje? Pana twierdzenie obaliło cały mój misterny plan!   :jaw drop:  A może jakieś konkrety?

Ja wyczytałem zgoła  coś innego:
"Styropian, czyli spieniony polistyren, nie jest rozpuszczalny w wodzie, nie ulega pęcznieniu, a zamknięte komórki materiału nie wchłaniają wody. Dostęp wody w głąb struktury materiału jest możliwy tylko w miejscach klejenia poszczególnych granulek. Zawartość wody w strukturze materiału może być określana poprzez wilgotność objętościową styropianu.* W*miejscach, gdzie może wystąpić okresowe długoterminowe występowanie wody, np. ściany fundamentowe, dachy odwrócone, należy stosować specjalne płyty styropianowe EPS P, charakteryzujące się wyjątkowo niską nasiąkliwością. Cechę tę bada się zgodnie z*normą PN EN 12087:2000 Określanie nasiąkliwości wodą przy długotrwałym zanurzeniu. W*trakcie badania materiał jest poddawany bardzo rygorystycznej próbie, gdyż przez okres 28 dni jest w*pełni zanurzony w*wodzie. Styropian EPS P*charakteryzuje się bardzo małą nasiąkliwością, a*co istotniejsze dla użytkowników, po okresie około miesiąca, kiedy to wyrób osiąga poziom ustabilizowanej wilgotności, nie rośnie ona już dalej nawet przy bardzo długich okresach zanurzenia."
Ciekawe strony:
http://termodom.pl/buduj/materialy_izolacyjne/styropian
http://producencistyropianu.pl 
http://www.styropmin.pl/uploads/kart...AMIN%20100.pdf
http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...ian_59039.html 

Polecam w szczególności lekturę: http://www.ikb.poznan.pl/mariusz.gac...radnik_cz1.pdf

„Istotny jest również wpływ wilgotnoci styropianu na jego przewodność cieplną ®o 2.3.2/9. Stosowane do obliczeń projektowych wartoci przewodności cieplnej odnoszą się do materiału o wilgotności objętościowej w zakresie od 0.1 do 1.0 %, odpowiadającej typowym wilgotnościom poprawnie wbudowanego w przegrodę materiału.”

Jeszcze jeden cytat z tego dokumentu: Wzrost wilgotnoci objętociowej EPS P pokazano na wykresie ®o 2.3.2/10.


Może nie do końca należy ufać tego typu danym, może są tam jakieś drobne, nawet świadome przekłamania. Ale takie twierdzenie, że gąbka? Proszę się pochwalić jakim źródłem informacji Pan dysponuje. 
Co to też Pan przychyla się to teorii spiskowej dziejów? Też nie wierzy Pan w pisane (o tym akurat jest fajny kawał, mogę podać jak ktoś sobie życzy)?
Poza tym wypowiedź trochę nielogiczna, sprzeczna wewnętrznie. Raz styropian w folii, raz gąbka, woda przez folię popłynie do styropianu, ale już nie wyparuje? No to co - ta folia przepuści jednak wodę czy też nie?
A poza tym dlaczego ta woda, która dostanie się do warstwy chudziaka ma tam zostać na wieki wieków? Ja widzę proste ujście dla tej wody. Nie można jednak robić tzw. "wanny". O co chodzi - o izolację poziomą podłogi ciągnięta na poziomie izolacji fundamentu. Gdzie wówczas może ta wilgoć uchodzić? Przez ścianę zewnętrzną! Czy się mylę?
Ja myślę o takim rozwiązaniu, które będę chciał zastosować u siebie.

Folia nad ociepleniem m.in. po to, aby ograniczyć wykraplanie się wody w warstwie chudziaka.

Pozdrowienia dla Wolnomyślicieli!!!

----------


## fighter1983

o co Wy sie spieracie.... *jarek-62* prosciej sie nie da niz zrobic test w domu:
wyciac kostki z EPS/hydro/XPS wrzucic to do wody (obciazyc) wyciagnac po 28 dniach i zwazyc.
I sprawa sie wyklaruje w najlepszy mozliwy sposob... organoleptycznie, bez artykułów (w tym pozycjonerskich i pisanych przez copywriterow)
Spojrzyjcie tez na zawartosci w sieci w ten sposob... ja ten watek napisalem w sposob pozycjonerski pozyskujac jakiejs tam wartosci link dla slowa xps na konkretnej stronie... a w tresci moglbym napisac przy okazji ze jajka na twardo staja sie czekolada  :smile:

----------


## herakles

> o co Wy sie spieracie.... *jarek-62* prosciej sie nie da niz zrobic test w domu:
> wyciac kostki z EPS/hydro/XPS wrzucic to do wody (obciazyc) wyciagnac po 28 dniach i zwazyc.
> I sprawa sie wyklaruje w najlepszy mozliwy sposob... organoleptycznie, bez artykułów (w tym pozycjonerskich i pisanych przez copywriterow)
> Spojrzyjcie tez na zawartosci w sieci w ten sposob... ja ten watek napisalem w sposob pozycjonerski pozyskujac jakiejs tam wartosci link dla slowa xps na konkretnej stronie... a w tresci moglbym napisac przy okazji ze jajka na twardo staja sie czekolada


Dokładnie, Jerry sprawdź, gwarantuje Ci, że nie uwierzysz w wyniki eksperymentu. Szok może trwać i tydzień, a trauma zostanie na lata. Się naczytałeś kłamliwego badziewia ale sam żeś nic nie sprawdził.

----------


## Crisiano

Ten eksperyment to nie do końca odwzorowuje rzeczywistość jeśli chodzi o podłogę na gruncie. Styropian zanurzony w wodzie (tak robiłem eksperyment) to nie to samo co styropian na chudziaku. Ilość wody, która może się skraplać to ta pochodząca ze styropianu w momencie jego kładzenia oraz co najważniejsze woda zawarta w jastrychu. I ta właśnie woda odgrywa wg mnie, najważniejszą rolę. Tzn. najważniejszą role odgrywa szczelność foli pod tym jastrychem. Ile tej wody przejdzie, nie wiem ale to nie będzie to samo co styropian zanurzony w wodzie. Poza tym ilość tej wody, która się przedostanie jest ograniczona. Po wyschnięciu jastrychu żadna nowa para wodna nie powinna już się tam pojawiać. Dodatkowo, ta para wodna zamknięta pomiędzy chudziakiem a jastrychem praktycznie będzie "stać" w miejscu. Temperatura pod chudziakiem oraz w pomieszczeniu prawie się nie zmienia. Także od jakości wykonania jastrychu, a dokładniej szczelności pod jastrychem zależy jakość izolacji termicznej.
Perlit z gipsem ma tą przewagę, że eliminuje ten problem bowiem woda wiąże się z gipsem. Jednak czy i o ile jest lepszy współczynnik przewodzenia jakiegoś materiału izolacyjnego "na gotowo" tego nie wiadomo bo nikt nie podaje. Adam ma doświadczenie, wiedzę i twierdzi, ze lepiej wyjdzie perlit. Ja nie jestem w stanie tego sprawdzić więc albo mu zaufam albo zrobię jak wszyscy.

Czy lepiej kłaść styropian o U=0,035 czy perlit z gorszym U~0,05? Może oczywistość nie jest taka oczywista jak się z góry wydaje, a to co się świeci nie jest złotem.

Wiem, że Adam ma rację tyle, że nie wiem ile tej racji w racji  :smile: 

Za zaproszenie Adamowi dziękuję, ale raczej nie skorzystam gdyż mam brak czasu i więcej niż rzut beretem.

----------


## jarek-62

> Napisał fighter1983  
> o co Wy sie spieracie.... jarek-62 prosciej sie nie da niz zrobic test w domu:
> wyciac kostki z EPS/hydro/XPS wrzucic to do wody (obciazyc) wyciagnac po 28 dniach i zwazyc.
> I sprawa sie wyklaruje w najlepszy mozliwy sposob... organoleptycznie, bez artykułów (w tym pozycjonerskich i pisanych przez copywriterow)
> Spojrzyjcie tez na zawartosci w sieci w ten sposob... ja ten watek napisalem w sposob pozycjonerski pozyskujac jakiejs tam wartosci link dla slowa xps na konkretnej stronie... a w tresci moglbym napisac przy okazji ze jajka na twardo staja sie czekolada





> Napisał heraklesokładnie, Jerry sprawdź, gwarantuje Ci, że nie uwierzysz w wyniki eksperymentu. Szok może trwać i tydzień, a trauma zostanie na lata. Się naczytałeś kłamliwego badziewia ale sam żeś nic nie sprawdził.


Kurczę, aż się boję, że faktycznie to co przeczytałem to badziewie. I co - cały misterny plan szlak trafił, a co gorsze - komu tu teraz wierzyć?
To smutne, że chcąc poznać całą prawdę, chociażby o styropianie, musimy sami posilać się eksperymentami. Ale zrobię to jak tylko będzie cieplej.
Czy Ty Herakles robiłeś jakieś próby?




> Perlit z gipsem ma tą przewagę, że eliminuje ten problem bowiem woda wiąże się z gipsem. Jednak czy i o ile jest lepszy współczynnik przewodzenia jakiegoś materiału izolacyjnego "na gotowo" tego nie wiadomo bo nikt nie podaje. Adam ma doświadczenie, wiedzę i twierdzi, ze lepiej wyjdzie perlit. Ja nie jestem w stanie tego sprawdzić więc albo mu zaufam albo zrobię jak wszyscy.
> Czy lepiej kłaść styropian o U=0,035 czy perlit z gorszym U~0,05? Może oczywistość nie jest taka oczywista jak się z góry wydaje, a to co się świeci nie jest złotem.
> Wiem, że Adam ma rację tyle, że nie wiem ile tej racji w racji 
> .


Nie wiem czy nie popełniamy jednego błędu. Chcemy eliminować skutek a nie przyczynę. Kwestia perlitu i gipsu przypadła do gustu kilku osobom. Życzę im szczerze powodzenia. Ja nie posiadam takiej odwagi i ciągle mam poważne obiekcje. Nawet nasz Guru Adam zaprzestał na ten temat jakichkolwiek rzeczowych wypowiedzi. Może sam zastanawia się nad konsekwencjami zaproponowanego rozwiązania? 
No i ta nie sprawdzona izolacyjność termiczna - to może być dopiero niespodzianka - w obie strony.
Zapraszam do ciekawej lektury: http://www.zebiec.pl/pliki/zastosowanie_perlitu.pdf. Przedstawiono tam m.in. charakterystykę różnych zapraw z perlitem (różne proporcje). W najlepszym przypadku współczynnik lambda takiego perlitobetonu wynosi 0,070, a więc dwukrotnie więcej niż tradycyjnego styropianu. Czy z perlit z gipsem da mniejszy współczynnik lambda? To może być możliwe, gdyż sam ten współczynnik dla betonu i np. gipsu w płycie jest korzystniejszy dla gipsu. 
Jeszcze jedno, gips po zaabsorbowaniu wody, w warunkach wilgotności traci na wytrzymałości mechanicznej, nie wspominając o izolacyjności. Czy nie jest to powód do obaw?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarek-62

Jeszcze odnośnie wypowiedzi (lub jej braku) Pana Adama. Boleję  Panie Adamie, że nie odniósł się do moich wątpliwości dotyczących ekonomicznej zasadności stosowania perlitu (post 1424) - a raczej moich przemyśleń popartych uzyskanymi danymi, zestawieniami.

Zamiast konkretów znów zbył mnie Pan banałami:



> Mam gotowe receptury podawać?
> Uniwersalne, pewne i ZAWSZE skuteczne?
> A SĄ GDZIEŚ TAKIE? Przecież nie ma dwóch identycznych budów…


Panie Adamie, chwalił się Pan znajomością fizyki: nie o różne budowy chodzi ale o zachodzące zjawiska fizyczne, czasem chemiczne. Czy na każdej budowie obowiązują różne prawa fizyki?




> DLATEGO tam gdzie mogę namawiam – szukać informacji! Zdobywać wiedzę o tym, co się robi! Sprawdzać, na ile się da i umie – to co na metkach napisali! Myśleć! To nie boli!


A co my tutaj robimy wszyscy na tym forum? 
Szukamy rozrywki, uznania, możliwości wygadania się o czymkolwiek? 
W znacznej większości szukamy wiedzy, porad doświadczonych użytkowników...
Więc zamiast pisać komunały może ustosunkuje się Pan do moich wątpliwości i pytań, jakie nasunęły mi się po lekturze tego wątku, a także Pana postów. 




> Czytam tu takie np. kwiatki:
> „Chciałbym rozwikłać problem mostka termicznego pomiędzy ścianą a fundamentem, ale poszukam innego wątku (lub go założę) – ten jest już wystarczająco męczący.


Pan też widzi kwiatki? - zima się nam znudziła! Dlaczego ten wątek jest męczący? - bo ma już 74 strony. A jak się go wyciśnie, to zostaje co najwyżej 5% wartościowej treści! Także za Pana znaczącym udziałem!  Teraz, niestety, to i też moim!!! Dlatego namawiam Pana do KONKRETÓW!!! i porzucenia jałowych dyskusji.




> Od bardzo dawna pętam się po różnych budowach i często widzę je od szkiców, planów - po malowanie ścian.
> Widuję po kilkanaście sposobów rozwiązania jakiegoś problemiku, szczegółu...
> Także - skutki różnych rozwiązań...


I o to chodzi, zależy nam na kontakcie z takimi właśnie ludźmi! Niech więc Pan zajmie wreszcie konkretne stanowisko w konkretnych, podnoszonych przeze mnie kwestiach - post 1424. 
W skrócie :
ekonomiczne uzasadnienie stosowania perlitu;kłopot z woda na chudziaku, budowanie „wanny” zamiast prowadzenie izolacji w poziomie (równo z wysokością fundamentów);stosowanie gipsu, jako panaceum na wodę na chudziakuperlit jako szczelna izolacja zapobiegająca dyfuzji
W poście tym przedstawiłem swoje wątpliwości dotyczące tych kwestii, a ponieważ mogę się mylić, więc umotywowałem swoje stanowisko: czym się kierowałem, jakie dane przyjąłem. Po to, aby łatwiej się było odnieść do konkretów. Treściwie i krótko. Podniosłem też błędnie przyjęte wg. mnie założenia, także i dokonane przez Pana. I co – nie zasługuję na odpowiedź?  Może dlatego że jestem szeregowcem na forum a Pan już kapitanem? 
Niech i na nas światłość spłynie, a nie wiecznie tylko w tych ciemnościach! Niech i mnie Pan oświeci. Tylko bardzo proszę bez kolejnych frazesów. Sądzę, że nie tylko mnie na tym zależy, aby mieć podstawy do podjęcia w miarę optymalnych decyzji co do budowy domu.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fighter1983

*jarek-62* nie wracam 70stron do tylu i nie sledze tego watku, moze sie wczytam kiedys tam  :smile:  
Nie liczylem i nie zapoznawalem sie tak dokladnie z nasiakaniem styropianu, nigdy mi to do niczego nie bylo potrzebne, ale to ze EPS nasiaka... jest faktem
bylem przy rozbiorce tarasu nad pomiszczeniem ogrzewanym w ukladzie:
plyta z w.spadkowa
folia klejona tasmami
EPS cos okolo 100 chyba ... ciezko to przy rozbiorce wybadac
folia
warstwa dociskowa 
izolacja szlamowa
klej 
plytka
Rozbierano bo cieklo.
Co ciekawe: jastrych byl suchy, wilgotny przy styropianie, a styropian praktycznie stal w niewielkiej ilosci wody i powaznie byl ciezki i prawie dalo sie go wyciskac (skojarzenie z gabka nie byloby jakims zlym kierunkiem myslenia)
Skad tam ta woda? skoro hydroizolacja trzymala? Okazalo sie ze nie trzymala ta cudowna folia stosowana wszedzie pomimo klejenia i pieszczenia sie z nia, jako paroizolacja, para wodna przenikajac w gore z pomieszczenia ogrzewanego skraplala sie w warstwie termoizolacji, i wracala w formie wody, stad tez zacieki pod spodem i wrazenie, ze znowu zle zrobiono izolacje.
Nasiakliwosc EPS jest faktem, zmienia sie jego lambda - co tez jest faktem, zmienia sie pkt rosy.
Superstyropiany czyli tzw hydro, steinodury, aqua itp dla mnie nie sa wcale jakimkolwiek rozwiazaniem a prezentowane wyniki mocno spekulacyjne. To jest EPS tyle ze pojedynczo plyta po plycie poddane jeszcze obrobce termicznej dzieki czemu uzyskuje sie kilku mm? naskorek wodoodporny. A po uszkodzeniu lub docieciu plyty? A co sie bada: wycinek pouszkadzany mechanicznie czy cala plyte?
Dlatego dalem sobie spokoj: tam gdzie woda, wilgoc - polistyren ekstrudowany

----------


## herakles

Nie znalazłem innego wątku na którym z logicznego punktu widzenia można by przedyskutować ten temat.

Problem polega na ociepleniu ścian piwnic, tak wiem my tu o podłodze, ale jak założę nowy wątek to nikt go nie zaobserwuje.

A więc czym zaizolować ścianę piwnicy, załóżmy, że wylaną z betonu. Technologia propagowana mówi, że pomalować jakimś asfaltem na to styropian (styropian + asfalt podobno gaśnie, nie sprawdzałem ale wierzę w doświadczenia Adama) na to folie i inne.....

Problem właściwie podobny do podłogi, tu i tu wilgoć, tu i tu woda(a nawet więcej wody). Ta technologia ocieplenia wydaje mi się, delikatnie mówiąc BADZIEWNA i wymyślona tylko żeby sprzedać folie kubełkową czy inne zabawki.

Znowu ktoś napisał ostatnio "isomur plus" hmm no niby ulotka dobra, ale to zawsze ulotka. Uwierzmy w nią na chwilkę.

A więc pomysł do poddania dyskusyji jest taki, robimy ściany piwnicy BEZ ŻADNEGO OCIEPLENIA  :big grin:  , asfaltujemy czymś od zewnątrz, na te ściany na górze przed wieńcem i stropem dajemy te "cudowne" bloczki, jeden może dwa. Budynek ocieplamy tradycyjnie styropianem do tych bloczków włącznie. W środku dwie opcje: 
Opcja A 
ściany piwnicy ocieplamy od wewnątrz czymś (od styropianu po zasypanie perlitem za płytą GK) podłogę w piwnicy wiadomo jak się podłogę ociepla, wylewka daleko od ścian tak, żeby izolacja termiczna była ciągła.
Opcja B
Nie ocieplamy piwnicy wcale ocieplamy strop od dołu(znowu materiałów jest wiele).

Mostek termiczny jaki widzę, to konstrukcja klatki schodowej (przy założeniu, że jest wylana z betonu).

Co o tym myślicie???

----------


## fighter1983

herakles: co powiesz na to http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...t%C3%B3w-papa-!

----------


## herakles

http://www.przegladbudowlany.pl/2009...dziszewska.pdf
Wełna mineralna nasiąkliwość 3% to chyba jakiś błąd! chyba 97%

----------


## adam_mk

"Jeszcze odnośnie wypowiedzi (lub jej braku) Pana Adama. Boleję Panie Adamie, że nie odniósł się do moich wątpliwości dotyczących ekonomicznej zasadności stosowania perlitu (post 1424) - a raczej moich przemyśleń popartych uzyskanymi danymi, zestawieniami.

Zamiast konkretów znów zbył mnie Pan banałami:"

Było to Anno Domini 2009.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...6-POD-POSADZKA
Od tego czasu było jeszcze wiele razy.
ILE RAZY JESZCZE trzeba to samo z pełnymi wyliczeniami podać?
jarek-62
Nikt tu za Ciebie żadnej decyzji nie podejmie!
TY jesteś od tego.
DO MNIE masz pretensje o sprzeczne informacje w sieci?
O to, ze każda liszka swój ogonek chwali?
Nie przeprowadziłeś żadnego testu sprawdzającego...
Liczysz sobie i wyczytujesz Bóg wie co i na tej podstawie twierdzisz - żeśmy głąby, bo nie czytamy tego co TY, a tam tak ładnie napisali, ze...

Zasygnalizowałem, ze taki problem jest.
Podpowiedziałem skąd się bierze (nie raz).
Pokazałem jak samemu zweryfikować ten stan (jak się robi małe doświadczenie)
Podpowiedziałem jak sobie z nim poradzić.

Reszta w Twoich rękach.
Uwierz lub nie.
Sprawdź lub nie.
Zrób jak uważasz, bo to TWOJE.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Stare to, ale nie starsze od samego problemu.
Poczytać warto.
NIE MA tam moich mądrości, więc - bez obaw!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...da+styropianem

W każdym roku, odkąd tu jestem, temat ten był poruszany po trzy - cztery razy.
Tylko szukaczkę uruchomić...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Problem polega na ociepleniu ścian piwnic, tak wiem my tu o podłodze, ale jak założę nowy wątek to nikt go nie zaobserwuje."

Przesadzasz...
Zobaczyli by.

PO CO Ci to ocieplenie ścian piwnicy?

Piwnica to miejsce, gdzie się BYWA a nie MIESZKA.
Zwykle, jak ma być DOBRZE, to jest wentylowana SYMBOLICZNIE.
Zawiera ładunek powietrza chłodnego, skutecznie ochłodzonego zimnymi, wkopanymi w wilgotny grunt ścianami.
WYMIANA powietrza w tej kondygnacji, jak pisałem, symboliczna, powoduje, ze jego wilgotność względna jest spora, ale nie jest przekraczany punkt rosy.
JEST SUCHO!!!

Ale...
Czasem piwnica traktowana jest jak PRZYZIEMIE. Takie częściowo podziemne pomieszczenia użytkowe.
Wtedy , bywa, ze jest potrzeba ich ogrzewania.
I zaczyna się problem "spłakanych" ścian zewnętrznych oraz niemożności dogrzania pomieszczeń.
Co robić?
ODPOWIEDNIO ZBUDOWAĆ TO PRZYZIEMIE!!!
Są sposoby, są znane, są skuteczne, sprawdzone przez jakie trzy ubiegłe wieki...
Nie każdy, kto projektuje bieda-domki kryte watą je zna...

A jak szkoda już się stała?
- Pokochać i zrobić co się da...
MOŻNA otynkować od wewnątrz ZEWNĘTRZNE ściany piwnic tynkiem GRUBYM i TERMOIZOLACYJNYM.
BEZSPOINOWYM!!! Litym.
Takim tynkiem jest tynk perlitowy.
UWAGA:
W tym zastosowaniu nie należy go wodouszczelniać dodatkami.
Warstwa od 5 do 8cm takiego tynku problem rozwiąże... prawie.
Bo?
Bo lepsza jest konstrukcja DEDYKOWANA do takiego zastosowania.

Adam M.

----------


## zybel

dobudowywałem piwnicę z boku i pomiędzy dwa bloczki dałem 5cm perlitobetonu. na zewnątrz dysperbit, 5 cm xps i folia kubełkowa. ściana sucha i ciepła. po drugiej stronie domu stary mur w piwnicy podczas odwilży był mokry, żródełko po prostu, woda wsiąkała zaraz w grunt i nic się nie działo. piwnica i dom zbudowany w 1965r

----------


## adam_mk

Sprawdź opaskę wokół domu.
Wymaga naprawy/odbudowy - z tego co tu czytam.

Adam M.

----------


## zybel

podejrzewam, ze tam się tak lało zawsze na wiosnę. dom stoi to i dalej tak pewnie będzie

----------


## adam_mk

DA SIĘ to poprawić...
Chyba, ze wolisz ... pokochać!
Mniej wysiłku...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

> ODPOWIEDNIO ZBUDOWAĆ TO PRZYZIEMIE!!!
> Są sposoby, są znane, są skuteczne, sprawdzone przez jakie trzy ubiegłe wieki...
> Nie każdy, kto projektuje bieda-domki kryte watą je zna...


Nie potrafiłbym zbudować domu bez piwnicy. Nie koniecznie wszystko co robimy musi mieć uzasadnienie ekonomiczne. Dom na który wydajemy często wszystko co mamy musi być domem marzeń! Taki dom w moim przypadku musi mieć piwnicę i kotłownie w salonie. Inny będzie chciał piec kaflowy, jeszcze inny z Biskupina przywiezie marzenie o ognisku(też się pewnie da!).
Zastosowania piwnicy widzę wielorakie, bar domowy, kino domowe, kącik hobby, imprezownia dla młodzieży, sport. Nierzadko młodzież daje CZADU tak, że chałupę rozniesie. Trzeba jej dać więc miejsce gdzie pod czułym okiem opiekunów będzie mogła dać tego czadu tyle ile będzie trzeba, a jak fajnie by było mieć w piwnicy młodzieżową kapelę rockową prawda!
A więc OGRZEWANA i WENTYLOWANA  :big grin:  garaż nie ale osobne drzwi już tak.

Adamie, nie założyłeś jeszcze wątku w internecie jak to zrobić dobrze, no chyba że to przeoczyłem. Może mnie nakierujesz?






> A jak szkoda już się stała?
> - Pokochać i zrobić co się da...
> MOŻNA otynkować od wewnątrz ZEWNĘTRZNE ściany piwnic tynkiem GRUBYM i TERMOIZOLACYJNYM.
> BEZSPOINOWYM!!! Litym.
> Takim tynkiem jest tynk perlitowy.
> UWAGA:
> W tym zastosowaniu nie należy go wodouszczelniać dodatkami.
> Warstwa od 5 do 8cm takiego tynku problem rozwiąże... prawie.
> Bo?


No ale powstanie mostek termiczny pomiędzy ścianami piwnicy(załóżmy że wszystko lane z gruszki) a stropem i ścianą parteru. Do tego przecież każda ściana nośna będzie mostkiem. Trochę to niedoskonałe, dobre żeby naprawić skopaną piwnicę. Coś mi mówi, że trzeba od zewnątrz, tylko jak?

Aha wkładałeś może kiedyś piankę pur zamkniętokomurkową do wiadra z wodą na jakiś czas?

----------


## koleszka79

ufff 75 stron przestudiowanych i powiem Wam że gorsza sieka w głowie jak niż bym tu w ogóle nie zaglądał!!sposobów tyle ilu praktycznie inwestorów
skłaniam  się do wyłożenia na piasku folii (tej co na oczka wodne  0.5cm)i na to beton wodoszczelny,a po 3 tyg jak już wyschnie po całości papa
nast ściany,wszelkiego rodzaju rurki,perlit na mokro z wapnem i cementem jako wyrównanie poziomów instalcji elek-hydraulicznych styro 5cm i wylewka(płytki parter a parkiet piętro)
w Belgii np praktycznie wszędzie fundamenty,płyty .... dawana jest folia(wilgoć w glebie) żeby to odizolować 
niby pomaga ale jednak folia zrasza wodę i ją w sobie pozostawia tzn nigdzie nie odparowuje,a jako że cement lubi wciągać wodę więc perlit mieszany z cementem
co o tym sądzicie ?
forum i rozmyślania swoją drogą a jak kto zrobi to przecież jego wybór jak to Adam napisał
pozdrawiam

----------


## jwak

To nie perlit wiąże, wodę tylko gips z nim mieszany.

----------


## panelvis

Dwa dni czytałem ten wątek i chyba skuszę się na perlitogips z czystej ciekawości zapytam architekta co on na to  :smile:

----------


## qubic

też jestem ciekawy ..co architekt na to ?  :stir the pot:

----------


## panelvis

O perlicie architekt słyszał ale o mieszance z gipsem i na podłogę jako ocieplenie to już nie ale powiedział że zaznajomi się z tematem i kategorycznie  nie odradzał tak wiec myślę że będzie dobrze

----------


## autorus

niech skontaktuje się z adamem_mk z forum to mu to wytłumaczy  :smile:

----------


## Malcolm

Mam takie pytanie, odnośnie ocieplenia podłogi:

Czy duża jest różnica między styropianem o wsp. 038 a 031?

STYROPIAN KNAUF Therm TECHNIC PODŁOGA 038
GRAFITOWY SWISSPOR LAMBDA DACH-PODŁOGA 031

Chcę dać 2x10cm i zastanawiam się czy warto dopłacać do tego lepszego (różnica wychodzi 1600zł). 

Dom mam według projektu Z91, ściany silka 24 + 20 styro grafitowego 031, poddasze nieużytkowe styropian 20cm 031 + wełna 10cm. Ogrzewany wodną podłogówką na prąd.

----------


## cruz

> Mam takie pytanie, odnośnie ocieplenia podłogi:
> 
> Czy duża jest różnica między styropianem o wsp. 038 a 031?
> 
> STYROPIAN KNAUF Therm TECHNIC PODŁOGA 038
> GRAFITOWY SWISSPOR LAMBDA DACH-PODŁOGA 031
> 
> Chcę dać 2x10cm i zastanawiam się czy warto dopłacać do tego lepszego (różnica wychodzi 1600zł).



Różnica wynosi dokładnie: 038 - 031 = 007.
Ale penie nie o to chodziło.  :wink: 
Sprawdź czy nie wyjdzie taniej dołożyć więcej cm białego styropianu dla uzyskania takiego samego efektu jak dla grafitowego.

----------


## Malcolm

> Różnica wynosi dokładnie: 038 - 031 = 007.
> Ale penie nie o to chodziło.


  Właśnie o to mi chodziło,zawsze mam z tym problem... :big grin:  :big grin:  :wink: 

Tak poważnie, to nie mogę już dołożyć styropianu, ponieważ wszystko (drzwi, okno tarasowe, itp) było szykowane pod 20cm styropianu i 9cm wylewki.

Chodzi mi o to, jaki byłby czas zwrotu i ile mniej więcej mógłbym zaoszczędzić dając lepszy styropian? Orientuje się ktoś?

----------


## Crisiano

Czy w najbliższym czasie ktoś planuje wykonać ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie wg przepisu Adama? Z chęcią bym zobaczył jeśli była by taka możliwość. Najlepiej gdyby to było gdzieś w pomorskim...  :big grin:

----------


## jwak

> Dwa dni czytałem ten wątek i chyba skuszę się na perlitogips z czystej ciekawości zapytam architekta co on na to


Nasz odpowiedział tak:
_"nie wiem,nie znam,nie będę nawet czytał na ten temat"
_i w tym momencie panu podziękowaliśmy.
(podobnie było z odprowadzeniem wody z rynien-
miało nie działać,a sprawdza się b.dobrze)
Znaleźliśmy innego kierbuta,bardziej otwartego na zmiany.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## qubic

> (podobnie było z odprowadzeniem wody z rynien-
> miało nie działać,a sprawdza się b.dobrze)
> Znaleźliśmy innego kierbuta,bardziej otwartego na zmiany.
> Pozdrawiam


a możesz rozszerzyć wypowiedź w sprawie rynien bo też mnie to interesuje ,opisz jak to wymyśliłeś ....

----------


## rigmec

Nie wiem jak to zacząć więc zacznę proso z mostu. 
Zapomnieliście o keramzycie?
Podloga na gruncie zrobiona przy użyciu keramzytu workowanego jest chyba najlatwiejszą, najtańszą i najszybszą metodą do wykonania samemu.
W wersji super duper można dolożyć wannę z papy ale dla tych co mają niski poziom wód gruntowych koszt zbyteczny.
Brak chudziaka, izojacji na chudziaku, oszczędność w roboczogodzinach no i idiotoodporność powodują, że budowlańcy o nim "zapomnieli" bo więcej się zarabia na innych systemach.
Ja u siebie wlasnie taką podlogę zrobię.

----------


## herakles

Po kolei, opisz ten system warstwa po warstwie.

----------


## Axster

Witam,

przymierzam się do wykonania opisanej tutaj metody z perlitem i gipsem,
czy mogę liczyć na opinie czy system się sprawdza po kilku letnim okresie użytkowania domu??
czy ktoś wykonywał taką metodą w wielkopolsce ?, jakie doświadczenia?
gdzie można dostać dobry i niedrogi perlit? z dostawą w okolice Ostrowa Wlkp.?

----------


## adam_mk

Spore wymagania...
Jak dobrze zapłacisz to KAŻDY zapytany Ci to kupi i załatwi dostawę.
Ze sporym narzutem.

Perlit mają w Zębcu (tym od kotłów), w Bełchatowie i w Cieszynie (producenci).
Złap za telefon, pogadaj i popytaj komu w Twojej okolicy dowożą.
Bełchatowski ostatnio był najtaniej a Cieszyński najdrożej.

herakles

Dom na "suchym" piaseczku i na "górce".
Przywozisz worki tych przypiekanych kulek glinianych i wysypujesz.
Rozgarniasz dechą do równego i rozkładasz jaką folię.
Na tym robisz resztę podłogi.
Byłoby dobre, jakby kulki były szklane (nie chłonne) a lepiej - jak puste w środku.
Resztę sobie sam dopowiedz...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## rigmec

Workowanego keramzytu nie wysypuje się z worków tylko układa ściśle obok siebie a pustkę przestrzenie wypełnia luznym a potem to tak jak adam_mk. Sa filmy na YT, można obejrzeć.
Jak we wszystkim można zrobić coś w wersji minimum lub full wypas. Używajac keramzytu też można zrobić wannę i odciać się od wody tak samo jak w perlicie.
Zaleta keramzytu jest jego nośność. Sam w mieszkaniu mam zrobiona podłogę w taki sposób, że na strop wysypany jest keramzyt a na to dwie warstwy płyt GK sklejone gipsem. Na to płytki. Zrobione i zapomniane. Miała to być prowizorka a jest tak już 10 lat i nic się nie dzieje. No ale temat jest o podłodze na gruncie.
Nie ma materiału bez wad i nie stoi za mna doświadczenie dlatego nie namawiam do keramzytu ale warto o nim pamiętać że względu na jego zalety.

----------


## adam_mk

Rzucony w grunt (zawsze wilgotny) ich NIE MA!

Adam M.

----------


## macius36

Adam - a ja wrzuce kij w mrowisko. Co by nie mówić o perlitobetone czy gipsie to ma o wiele niższa termoizolacyjnosc niż styro. I to nawet w najlzejszej postaci. Dla domu energioszczednego trzeba by było dać z pól metra tego perlitu. A czemu niby zakladasz ze ta wilgoć która sie skondensuje pod styro na chudziaku zostanie tam na zawsze obniżając właściwości styropianu? Przecież i styro i wylewka ma jakaś ssladowa paroprzepuszczalnosc? Ta wilgoć z czasem odparuje - tym bardziej ze od góry jest grzana podlogowka. Moim zdaniem cała ta dyskusja jest naciagana, forsowana pod jedno, niszowe rozwiazanie. Dlaczego niby podłoga pływająca na chudziaku i styro która jest masowo stosowana rownież w budownictwie energooszczednym jest zła? Argument o wilgotności zakładając prawidłowo i dobrze wykonana izolację przeciwwilgociowa papa sbs mnie nie przekonuje. Zreszta zawsze można dać styro bardziej odporne na wodę.

----------


## macius36

Dokładnie tak. Przecież to wszystko nie może być bełkot marketingowy

----------


## qubic

wszystko jest mniej lub bardziej niedoskonałe ,  zależy jaki efekt chcesz uzyskać i co dla ciebie jest wygodniejsze.

----------


## Crisiano

Problem wody w styropianie z wylewki można zlikwidować stosując odpowiednie folie.
Ma coś takiego w ofercie Isola (Platon Multi) ale niestety nie na polskim rynku.
http://www.isola.no/produkter/gulv/f...laton-multi-2/

----------


## kori

czy ktoś z wam dysponuje fotkami izolacji na gruncie:
papa => perlit => styropian

----------


## kori

a co myślicie zeby zamiast papy dać szlam - zaprawę uszczelniającą

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam - a ja wrzuce kij w mrowisko..."

Powoli , spokojnie i jeszcze raz...

Pokazałem mechanizmy działające na etapie ocieplania podłogi na gruncie.
Pokazałem skąd się biorą i jak je eliminować skutecznie.
Wcale nie twierdzę, że perlit jest najlepszy na wszystko - z przerywaniem ciąży włącznie!
Ale...
Ma niewątpliwe zalety i przewagi w porównaniu do innych materiałów a nie jest od nich droższy.
W kółko padają tu zastrzeżenia, że styropian, keramzyt czy cokolwiek innego MA LEPSZE PARAMETRY.
Zgoda!!!
Tylko pokażcie mi - że podłoga pokryta tymi lepszymi materiałami TEŻ MA LEPSZE PARAMETRY!
Bo to już prawdą nie jest!

Bierzemy PRÓBKĘ jakiegoś materiału.
Wsadzamy na stół laboratoryjny i napuszczamy na nią wodę, parę, upał czy mróz...
Depczemy po niej, rozciągamy...
Potem tabelki, wykresy i - opinia, że to materiał IDEALNY!
Zwykle, zamówiona przez producenta, co też obojętne nie jest...

GDYBY w rzeczywistości udało się zastosować ten materiał W TAKI SAM SPOSÓB, jak był umieszczony do badań - uzyskalibyśmy TE SAME wyniki, jak na stole w laboratorium.
W rzeczywistości budujemy z nich termoizolacje w skali makro.
Z konieczności stosując segmenty, płyty.
I właśnie to, że budujemy z segmentów a nie w warstwie ciągłej, jednolitej - zabija cały pomysł na termoizolację!
Jest zła nie dlatego - że ze złych materiałów, a dlatego - że jest w kawałkach!
To sposób zastosowania tego materiału jest zły!
A lepszego nie wynaleziono, to o tym się nie mówi - bo kto by kupił materiał na złą termoizolację?
A podawane na opakowaniu wskaźniki są rzetelne i nie do podważenia...
Ludzie je czytają i w poczuciu dobrze wykonanego obowiązku - transformują na swoje termoizolacje z nich wykonane.
Czytam tu wielokrotnie:
"Mam pod podłogą 40cm styro o wsp. 0,0000nic!" TAKI byłem zapobiegliwy!!!
I - jest to PRAWDA!
 :Lol: 
Tylko...
Nie da się powiedzieć, że " MOJA PODŁOGA MA WSPÓŁCZYNNIK PRZEWODZENIA CIEPŁA 0,0000nic!"
To po prostu zwykłe kłamstwo!

Dlatego pokazałem, ze DA SIĘ przy pomocy perlitu zrobić termoizolację podłogi tak, aby miała, ta cała podłoga, DOBRE parametry.

I jak zawsze...
Inwestor decyduje.
Inwestor płaci.
Zwykle - wykonawca to ten ciul, co spierdolił... A materiały takie dobre dostał!!!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## cruz

> Problem wody w styropianie z wylewki można zlikwidować stosując odpowiednie folie.
> Ma coś takiego w ofercie Isola (Platon Multi) ale niestety nie na polskim rynku.
> http://www.isola.no/produkter/gulv/f...laton-multi-2/


Tylko że jak ogrzewanie to podłogówka a jak podłogówka to w ruch u nas idą spinki i folia się przed nimi nie obroni.

----------


## kori

a zamiast papy 
=>Izohan WM i dać dwie warstwy

co o tym sądzicie??

----------


## Crisiano

> Tylko że jak ogrzewanie to podłogówka a jak podłogówka to w ruch u nas idą spinki i folia się przed nimi nie obroni.


Wiadomo, że spinki nie wchodzą tutaj w rachubę.

----------


## PeZet

Lekko się rozwinę w wypowiedzi, więc na początek skrótem powiem: pod styropianem jest mokro, ale sucho.

Od dwóch tygodni na podłodze leży 20cm styropianu. 
Z obliczeń w OZC powinienem położyć 16cm styropianu. Dałem 20 - jako zapas na "straty"

Pod styrkiem, na chudziaku papa i folia - wywinięta w WANNĘ. Na nim folia czarna i alu, a na tym rurki.
Rurki przyczepione są spinkami, w sumie 600 dziur. 

Zanim szczelnie ułożyłem styropian, zalegał rozłożony równomiernie acz niedbale na folii, bez przycinania, jak leci. Powód: tu nieistotny, logistyka.

Po około 3 tygodniach (skończyłem szykować poddasze) zebrałem rozłożony na folii styropian.
Była połowa czerwca AD2013.
W niektórych miejscach natychmiast wykraplała się para wodna. Szroniła się folia! 
Zawał. Masakra. Trauma.
Wycierałem. 
I układałem szczelnie dwie warstwy styr po 10cm.
Na wierzch znów folia, na to alu, potem rurki.

Od czasu przykrycia całego parteru styropianem, szczelnie - bardzo szczelnie! - minęły jakieś dwa tygodnie.
Spać nie mogę, bo woda, wilgoć pod styrem będzie.
Sprawdziłem przed chwilą.

Podniosłem warstwę.
Tadam....
Jest tam zimno. Bardzo zimno. I jest tam sucho! Sucho jest!!!!

Dodam, że styropian mam wysezonowany - na suchym jak pieprz poddaszu przeleżał rozpakowany i rozłożony dwa lata.
Chudziak i chałupa też są wysezonowane. Prace mokre skończyły się cztery lata temu.
Na chudziaku ze dwa lata temu leżały paczki styropianu. Pod nimi faktycznie było miokro.
Obecnie nic takiego nie ma już miejsca.

Moim zdaniem problemy z wilgocią POD styropianem w małym stopniu jest kwestią wilgotności powietrza.
To kwestia wysezonowania chaty, materiału.

Również wątpliwa szczelność płyty styropianowej to MIT. Trzeba starannie ułożyć styropian i będzie szczelnie. 
Starannie. Samorobnie.
Nie w trzy dni, raczej w tydzień.

Pozostaje PROBLEM z cholernymi spinkami. Są dziury.
I jest to jedyny, w moim mniemaniu, problem wilgoci w posadzce (którą wpuści miksokret).

I tu jest pytanie co z tym robić. Zatkać dziury?

----------


## kori

no i wkońcu cekawe, praktyczne spostrzezenia
i odrazu pojawiają się pytania:
1. na na chudziak dać szlam w dwóch warstwach, a może papę i folię a dalej na to układać styropian
2. co zamiast spinek do podłogówki, tak aby nie przedziurawić foli zarówno budowlanej oraz alu??

----------


## zorba-

WITAM 

A co wy na to: http://www.thermano.eu/filozofia_marki.html

----------


## herakles

> WITAM 
> 
> A co wy na to: http://www.thermano.eu/filozofia_marki.html


A ile to kosztuje?

----------


## szwedii

Siema PeZet pewnie za to co napiszę mnie zjedzą ale niech tam. Ja u siebie rozkładałem styro zimą przy mrozach, w ten sposób uniknąłem wilgoci z powietrza. CHUDZIAK--FOLIA---STYRO---FOLIA Z KRATKĄ ----RURKI----MIXOKRET.  Przed całym zabiegiem też się zastanawiałem jak za wszelką cenę uniknąć wilgoci, miał być perlitogips ale poszedł styro nie dlatego że lepszy czy co ale dlatego że nie ma mnie na miejscu i nie miał mi tego kto zrobić więc kupiłem styro później okazało się że jednak nieprzewidziany czas wolny mi wyskoczył i robiłem sam ale styro juz był i wyjścia nie było. Styro oczywiście ułożony na maxa dokładnie. Teraz sam mixokret, mieszanka z kreta jest półsucha tam nie ma naprawdę dużo wody i tym się nie przejmuj myślę. Problem pojawia się później bo beton trzeba zlać wodą i wtedy trochę lipa robi no nie dla betonu a dla tej wilgoci z tej wody pod podłogą. Zlej to raz i  na podłogę rozłóż folię, folia nie pozwala odparować wilgoci i zostaje ona w betonie ale unikamy kilkukrotnego polewania podłogi co moim zdaniem dostarcza więcej wilgoci pod podłogę. A swoją drogą to i tak kiedyś odparuje tym bardziej jak dom ktos buduje etapami kilka lat. Tak więc przestałem się przejmować dziurami po spinkach. Pozdro

----------


## PeZet

Faktycznie, ten beton suchy jest jak mokry piasek.  :big grin:

----------


## 5iatka

> a możesz rozszerzyć wypowiedź w sprawie rynien bo też mnie to interesuje ,opisz jak to wymyśliłeś ....


Też proszę o rozszerzenie tegoż.

----------


## scruffty

Jak poczekacie jeszcze trochę to (a może i dłużej :Smile:  to podam informacje o wilgotności pod styropianem ponieważ na poziomie chudziaka umieściłem czujkę wilgotności i temperatury. Styro układany osobiście (w lipcu), folia na chudziaku pokrywała się nalotem z pary, jednak przesadnie dużo tej wilgoci nie było. Wylewka z miksokreta jedynie lekko zroszona mgiełką na to folia. Czujka jest na wysokości 1 cm ponad folią na chudziaku. Za jakiś 3 tyg. zacznę wygrzewać jastrych, jak się uda już na etapie wygrzewania będę monitorował parametry.

----------


## scruffty

Ja użyłem DHT-22 można się z nią dogadać po 1-wire.

----------


## grzechocn

Witam, chce zrobic ocieplenie perlit+gips.
Chudziak, icopal siplast primer, papa swisspor g200 s40, folia budowlana, perlit z gipsem w proporcji worek perlitu na worek gipsu 39kg
i od tego momentu pojawia sie problem. Jak polaczyc z perlitogipsem podlogowke? Czy pod podlogowke idzie folia? Ta jakas specjalna. Calosc chce zalac wylewka anhydrytowa ok5cm. Czy to optymalne rozwiazanie? Czy podlogowka nie bedzie wyplywac? (nie mozna uzyc klipsow do jej przymocowania)

Rozwazam jeszcze 13cm perlitogipsu + 3cm styropianu podlogowego na to folia, podlogowka na tych klipsach i wylewka anhydrytowa.

Prosze o informacje jak zrobic zeby to mialo sens i zeby wszystkie etapy byly mozliwe do wykonania.

----------


## grzechocn

Gips 30kg oczywiscie 
 :yes:

----------


## grzechocn

Gips 30kg oczywiscie 
 :yes:

----------


## autorus

daj sobie spokój z tym styropianem.

----------


## karolek75

Z folia na pape tez.

----------


## grzechocn

A te rurki od podlogowki jak mam przymocowac? Czy w zwiazku z plynna konsystencja wylewki nie bedzie jakigos problemu z tym perlitogipsem? Chodzi mi od strony praktycznej.

----------


## HenoK

> Pod styrkiem, na chudziaku papa i folia - wywinięta w WANNĘ. Na nim folia czarna i alu, a na tym rurki.
> Rurki przyczepione są spinkami, w sumie 600 dziur. 
> 
> Zanim szczelnie ułożyłem styropian, zalegał rozłożony równomiernie acz niedbale na folii, bez przycinania, jak leci. Powód: tu nieistotny, logistyka.
> 
> Po około 3 tygodniach (skończyłem szykować poddasze) zebrałem rozłożony na folii styropian.
> Była połowa czerwca AD2013.
> W niektórych miejscach natychmiast wykraplała się para wodna. Szroniła się folia! 
> Zawał. Masakra. Trauma.
> ...





> Siema PeZet pewnie za to co napiszę mnie zjedzą ale niech tam. Ja u siebie rozkładałem styro zimą przy mrozach, w ten sposób uniknąłem wilgoci z powietrza. CHUDZIAK--FOLIA---STYRO---FOLIA Z KRATKĄ ----RURKI----MIXOKRET.  Przed całym zabiegiem też się zastanawiałem jak za wszelką cenę uniknąć wilgoci, miał być perlitogips ale poszedł styro nie dlatego że lepszy czy co ale dlatego że nie ma mnie na miejscu i nie miał mi tego kto zrobić więc kupiłem styro później okazało się że jednak nieprzewidziany czas wolny mi wyskoczył i robiłem sam ale styro juz był i wyjścia nie było. Styro oczywiście ułożony na maxa dokładnie. Teraz sam mixokret, mieszanka z kreta jest półsucha tam nie ma naprawdę dużo wody i tym się nie przejmuj myślę. Problem pojawia się później bo beton trzeba zlać wodą i wtedy trochę lipa robi no nie dla betonu a dla tej wilgoci z tej wody pod podłogą. Zlej to raz i  na podłogę rozłóż folię, folia nie pozwala odparować wilgoci i zostaje ona w betonie ale unikamy kilkukrotnego polewania podłogi co moim zdaniem dostarcza więcej wilgoci pod podłogę. A swoją drogą to i tak kiedyś odparuje tym bardziej jak dom ktos buduje etapami kilka lat. Tak więc przestałem się przejmować dziurami po spinkach. Pozdro


Problem tej wody pod styropianem nie dotyczy tylko czasu zaraz po położeniu styropianu.
Jak sami zauważyliście trudno jest zachować szczelność folii nad styropianem. Styropian w niewielkim stopniu, ale przepuszcza parę wodną.
Reszta jest już sprawą fizyki - najchłodniej jest pod styropianem, i to tam będzie kondensowała się para wodna dyfundująca przez styropian.
Powtórzę jeszcze raz - folia pod styropianem, to błąd.

----------


## grzechocn

Folia pod styropianem to błąd - OK. 
A folia pod perlitogipsem? Moze być, Nie może być czy wogole wszystko jedno?
Ja juz perlit zamówiłem, gips zresztą tez. Ale nigdzie nie pisze jak instalatorzy mają potem zamocować te rurki od podłowgówki. Ktoś ma jakieś pomysły/doświadczenia ?? 
No i czy wylewka anhydrytowa jest dobrym rozwiązaniem na ten wynalazek? (perlit + gips) Mozę lepiej dawać te zwykła (miksokretem)? 

( ja jestem laikiem dlatego liczę na pomoc doświadczonych w budownictwie forumowiczów, wykonawcy zawsze doradzą najszybsze i najprostsze dla nich rozwiązanie -  cokolwiek by nie zapytać)

----------


## karolek75

A jak ktos nie ma piachu pod chudziakiem tylko gline ( no plus troche podsypki)?

----------


## herakles

> Folia pod styropianem to błąd - OK. 
> A folia pod perlitogipsem? Moze być, Nie może być czy wogole wszystko jedno?
> Ja juz perlit zamówiłem, gips zresztą tez. Ale nigdzie nie pisze jak instalatorzy mają potem zamocować te rurki od podłowgówki. Ktoś ma jakieś pomysły/doświadczenia ?? 
> No i czy wylewka anhydrytowa jest dobrym rozwiązaniem na ten wynalazek? (perlit + gips) Mozę lepiej dawać te zwykła (miksokretem)? 
> 
> ( ja jestem laikiem dlatego liczę na pomoc doświadczonych w budownictwie forumowiczów, wykonawcy zawsze doradzą najszybsze i najprostsze dla nich rozwiązanie -  cokolwiek by nie zapytać)


Z twojego pisania wynika, że w ogóle nie rozumiesz sprawy.
Przeczytaj ten wątek. Długi nie jest, szkoda twoich pieniędzy, żebyś nie rozumiał co robisz. Przyjdzie Pan Henio, powie Ci że tak się robi, zrobi, kasę weźmie i se pójdzie, a Ty z tym zostaniesz na całe życie. Więc czytaj. Lepiej teraz a nie wtedy jak się okaże że coś nie działa.

----------


## qubic

> A jak ktos nie ma piachu pod chudziakiem tylko gline ( no plus troche podsypki)?


Henok wyraźnie pisał o sytuacji kiedy wody gruntowe są nisko i jest suchy piasek. 
karolek jak masz glinę to daj papę i perlitogips

grzechocn ja bym raczej dawał tradycyjną wylewkę , będzie bardziej wytrzymała. rurki możesz dać na siatkę i przymocować trytkami.

----------


## grzechocn

Czytałem dwa razy. I może faktycznie nie do końca to rozumiem,  ale... nie jestem budowlańcem, nie budowałem nigdy domu, nawet wychowałem się w bloku. (ale na jakiej podstawie Ty to wywnioskowałes to juz zagadka) Jeżeli ktoś pyta jak zamocować podłogówkje na perlitogipsie to znaczy ze nie rozumie temkatu, tak? )Dlatego własnie prosiłem o pomoc jak mam to zrobić żeby było dobrze a nie protekcjonalne odpowiedzi typu WIEM ALE NIE POWIEM.( wyczytaj na forum między wierszami)
Napisz proszę konkretnie o co chodzi w kilku żołnierskich słowach/zdaniach i załatwi to sprawę prawie stu stron tematu w którym ciężko się połapać. Bo mało konkretów, za to sporo barwnych histori o lawach, dzieciach biegających z beczkami itp.

----------


## qubic

masz tu zdjęcia w linku z innego wątku . zamocowałem rurki trytkami na siatce zbrojeniowej do wylewek 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...84P!!!/page628

----------


## grzechocn

A powiedz mi jeszcze proszę te siatkę do wylewek poprostu normalnie położyłes na tym perlitogipsie, czy zatopiles w nim czy czego sie to trzyma ??

----------


## grzechocn

> Henok wyraźnie pisał o sytuacji kiedy wody gruntowe są nisko i jest suchy piasek. 
> karolek jak masz glinę to daj papę i perlitogips
> 
> grzechocn ja bym raczej dawał tradycyjną wylewkę , będzie bardziej wytrzymała. rurki możesz dać na siatkę i przymocować trytkami.


Ale ten cały nahadryt ma lepszę bezwładność cieplną i przyspiesza realizację budowy. Czy to kolejny drogi "pic na wodę" ?

----------


## qubic

> A powiedz mi jeszcze proszę te siatkę do wylewek poprostu normalnie położyłes na tym perlitogipsie, czy zatopiles w nim czy czego sie to trzyma ??


normalnie rozkładasz siatki na lekką zakładkę , możesz ją też pospinać trytkami żeby ci się nie rozjeżdzało podczas rozkładania rurek. nic się nie martw tylko tak rozkładaj i zasypuj z mixokreta ,ten anhydryt bezsensu i droższy.

----------


## qubic

> Ale ten cały nahadryt ma lepszę bezwładność cieplną i przyspiesza realizację budowy. Czy to kolejny drogi "pic na wodę" ?


w twoim przypadku pic na wodę

----------


## karolek75

> Henok wyraźnie pisał o sytuacji kiedy wody gruntowe są nisko i jest suchy piasek. 
> karolek jak masz glinę to daj papę i perlitogips


A. I tak jak HenoK mam watpliwosci co do ograniczonej pojemnosci "wodnej" perlitogipsu
B. Sam tego nie zrobie, bo mnie nie bedzie
C. Ekipe znalezc do tego to ze swieczka.

Dlatego zastanawiam sie nad koncepcja nydara i GMC. Plus podloga w wersji tradycyjnej. No moze z eliminacja szpilek do podlogowki.

----------


## herakles

> Czytałem dwa razy. I może faktycznie nie do końca to rozumiem,  ale... nie jestem budowlańcem, nie budowałem nigdy domu, nawet wychowałem się w bloku. (ale na jakiej podstawie Ty to wywnioskowałes to juz zagadka) Jeżeli ktoś pyta jak zamocować podłogówkje na perlitogipsie to znaczy ze nie rozumie temkatu, tak? )Dlatego własnie prosiłem o pomoc jak mam to zrobić żeby było dobrze a nie protekcjonalne odpowiedzi typu WIEM ALE NIE POWIEM.( wyczytaj na forum między wierszami)
> Napisz proszę konkretnie o co chodzi w kilku żołnierskich słowach/zdaniach i załatwi to sprawę prawie stu stron tematu w którym ciężko się połapać. Bo mało konkretów, za to sporo barwnych histori o lawach, dzieciach biegających z beczkami itp.


A jak Ci tu źle doradzimy to co? Jest w tym wątku DOKŁADNIE opisane CO i JAK. Jakbyś doczytał ze zrozumieniem to byś wiedział. Jeśli zrozumiesz problemy jakie chcesz tu rozwiązać rozwiążesz je właściwie, co więcej jak je rozwiążesz źle będzie Ci łatwo z tym żyć. Jeśli ktoś za Ciebie rozwiąże te problemy źle, będziesz miał całe życie pretensje. Adam włożył w ten wątek bardzo dużo pracy aby wyłożyć wiedzę jaką sam zdobył w sposób taki, aby każdy przeciętny zjadacz chleba mógł z niej skorzystać. Więc korzystaj! Zaproponuj rozwiązanie swojego problemu i poddaj go tu dyskusji.  :stir the pot:

----------


## qubic

> A. I tak jak HenoK mam watpliwosci co do ograniczonej pojemnosci "wodnej" perlitogipsu
> B. Sam tego nie zrobie, bo mnie nie bedzie
> C. Ekipe znalezc do tego to ze swieczka.
> 
> Dlatego zastanawiam sie nad koncepcja nydara i GMC. Plus podloga w wersji tradycyjnej. No moze z eliminacja szpilek do podlogowki.


pooglądaj sobie moje filmiki . są gdzieś linki na wątku, jest to bardzo proste i nawet jeden fachowiec jest w stanie to dobrze zrobić. że się tak wyrażę nie ma co spieprzyć  :wink:  

jeśli chodzi o wodę to gdzieś było liczone ile tej wody może tam być

GMC możesz też w tym przypadku zrobić

w termoizolacji najbardziej liczy się ciągłość 

układanie styro jak komuś powierzysz to na bank będziesz miał mostki

----------


## karolek75

widzialem widzialem  :smile:  niezle ci to wyszlo. 
Chodzi o to ze fachowcy nie lubia i  boja sie tego co nie znaja. A komus nie powierze takiej roboty bez mojego nadzoru. A mnie nie bedzie. A mogo to spieprzyc bardziej niz styropian.

----------


## qubic

> widzialem widzialem  niezle ci to wyszlo. 
> Chodzi o to ze fachowcy nie lubia i  boja sie tego co nie znaja. A komus nie powierze takiej roboty bez mojego nadzoru. A mnie nie bedzie. A mogo to spieprzyc bardziej niz styropian.


a powiedz ty mi dlaczego nie robisz płyty ? tak teraz się zastanowiłem ? może coś nie wiem

----------


## qubic

styro jak już robić to jednak na zakładkę i piankować , rury od wody na pierwszej warstwie. to jest niezbędne żeby mostków nie było.

----------


## karolek75

> a powiedz ty mi dlaczego nie robisz płyty ? tak teraz się zastanowiłem ? może coś nie wiem


Długa historia. Zona wybrala projekt. Z łamanym fundamentem. Adaptacja do plyty wymagala wyrownania poziomow i zmian ktore nie zostaly zaakceptowane. Taki zgnily kompromis - jak to w zyciu bywa. :mad:

----------


## karolek75

> styro jak już robić to jednak na zakładkę i piankować , rury od wody na pierwszej warstwie. to jest niezbędne żeby mostków nie było.


Taka zwykla montazowa ?

----------


## qubic

> Taka zwykla montazowa ?


zwykła

----------


## qubic

> Długa historia. Zona wybrala projekt. Z łamanym fundamentem. Adaptacja do plyty wymagala wyrownania poziomow i zmian ktore nie zostaly zaakceptowane. Taki zgnily kompromis - jak to w zyciu bywa.


też coś o tym wiem  :wink: 
szkoda bo to by ci wyszło nie dość że taniej to jeszcze znacznie lepiej, ale jak będziesz robił fundament to pomyśl zawczasu o Isomurze lub pustaki z perlitem - jako pierwsza warstwa ścian. odetniesz trochę ten mostek na styku ściana-fundament

----------


## karolek75

zaplanowane - jeszcze nie wiem co ale jedno z dwojga.

----------


## karolek75

> zwykła


Co zyskam dzieki tej piance ?

----------


## qubic

szczelność izolacji a to jest najważniejsze. ktoś pisał że jak poddasze  natrysnął pianą cienką warstwą ale szczelnie to od razu komfort się poprawił. dlatego pod podłogę dałem perlit a pod dach ekofiber wdmuchiwany. poza tym jak każesz zapiankować szczeliny to nawet jak coś niedokładnie zrobią to polepszysz parametry.

----------


## karolek75

Szczelnosc izolacji na dachu - rozumiem przed czym sie chronisz. (Notabene tez bede mial ekofiber -  wyslij mi na priv prosze kto, co za ile). 
Ale czy super szczelnosc styro pod posadzka ma takie znaczenie ? Na tym watku waluje sie raczej temat ewentualnej "hydroszczelnosci"

----------


## herakles

> Zona wybrala projekt.


Łoj to niedobrze......

wracając do fachowców, najmujesz ludzi do myślenia za pare złotych więcej co minimalna i myślisz, że coś wymyślą? TY im musisz powiedzieć co gdzie i jak mają zrobić, bo oni nie wiedzą. Ty musisz dopilnować szczegółów bo oni nie dopilnują. Jak widzisz nie odpowiadam Ci merytorycznie lecz mentalnie. Mieszkasz gdzieś na pewno teraz. Weź sobie malarzy, najtańszych najlepiej jakich znajdziesz i zleć im pomalowanie. Kup im farby i nie wtrącaj im się do roboty, nie pilnuj ich nie sprawdzaj. Zapłać im najlepiej 60% zaliczki przed robotą. Potrzebne Ci jest takie doświadczenie bo masz za dużą wiarę w ludzi, myślisz że fachura zadba o CIĄGŁOŚĆ izolacji? Tyle tu zdjęć na tym forum fuszerek. Tyle opowieści, że aż żal dupe ściska. Czy ten dom już zacząłeś?

----------


## karolek75

No bywa.

Co do fachowcow - niestety masz racje i o tym wiem. Dlatego czytam FM. Jeszcze nic nie zaczalem.

----------


## sailah

> Szczelnosc izolacji na dachu - rozumiem przed czym sie chronisz. (Notabene tez bede mial ekofiber -  wyslij mi na priv prosze kto, co za ile). 
> Ale czy super szczelnosc styro pod posadzka ma takie znaczenie ? Na tym watku waluje sie raczej temat ewentualnej "hydroszczelnosci"


coraz bardziej zdaje sobie sprawe, ze chyba ma duze znaczenie.. i wbrew pozorom, to ten watek o wentylacji co tak walkujemy mnie powoli uswiadamia.. dyfuzje przez styro bedziesz mial zawsze, ale opor dyfuzyjny jest spory wiec opoznia wytracanie wilgoci. nieszczelnosci styro to zero oporu dyfuzyjnego w takim kontekscie.. powierzchniowo te nieszczelnosci moga byc nieduze, ale problem moze sie szybko rozwijac podobnie jak prochnica..

na pewno duzo jeszcze mam wiedzy do zdobycia, tym bardziej, ze wiekszosc teoretycznie :/

----------


## karolek75

Ale jaki opor stawia pianka? I za co ona robi jak zawilgotnieje ?

----------


## herakles

Działka już jest, jakie warunki geotechniczne?

----------


## qubic

karolek75 poczytaj ten wątek dość aktualny
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rocznie/page81

----------


## herakles

To jest też ważny wątek, co prawda o buforze, ale porusza wiele kwestii związanych z ogrzewaniem. Koniecznie przeczytaj cały przed wylaniem fundamentów.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...or-ciep%C5%82a

----------


## qubic

karolek75 jeśli chodzi o ekofiber to zainteresuj się isofloc - wg. mnie najwyższa jakość . mieszkam w Zielonej Górze raczej wykonawcę szukaj lokalnie ale jak chcesz to wpisz " into ocieplenia " w google

----------


## Tamdaramda

> Ale ten cały nahadryt ma lepszę bezwładność cieplną i przyspiesza realizację budowy. Czy to kolejny drogi "pic na wodę" ?






> w twoim przypadku pic na wodę


bo.... ?

(propagandowe mity: anhydryt szybciej schnie, może być cieńszy niż beton, nie wymaga dylatacji i ma mniejszą bezwładność cieplna, co poprawia czas reakcji podłogówki)

----------


## karolek75

@qubic To juz "zaprenumerowalem" ale musze zaczac od poczatku
@herakles - glina, wody na 1,76 -2m zmierzone w polowie kwietnia br,  w jakis czas po ustapieniu zimy
Bufor tez juz "zaprenumerowany". Na czytanie czasu trzeba  :sad:

----------


## herakles

Mierz wodę tuż po roztopach, wtedy jest jej najwięcej.

----------


## karolek75

A to nie jest takie proste.

Dzialke badalem zaraz jak ja znalazlem. Szkoda ze za pozno bo w tym roku byloby to niezlym wyznacznikiem. A w przylym roku moze byc roznie.

----------


## grzechocn

> bo.... ?
> 
> (propagandowe mity: anhydryt szybciej schnie, może być cieńszy niż beton, nie wymaga dylatacji i ma mniejszą bezwładność cieplna, co poprawia czas reakcji podłogówki)


No ale dlaczego to nie ma sensu? Roznica w cenie to 1600zl wiec do przezycia. Sam fakt oszczednosci czasu jest tego wart. Pytanie czy mozna na perlitogipsie to wylac? Gips chłonie wode i czy to nie bedzie problemem?

----------


## Tamdaramda

> Napisał Tamdaramda
> 
> 
> bo.... ?
> 
> (propagandowe mity: anhydryt szybciej schnie, może być cieńszy niż beton, nie wymaga dylatacji i ma mniejszą bezwładność cieplna, co poprawia czas reakcji podłogówki)
> 
> 
> No ale dlaczego to nie ma sensu? Roznica w cenie to 1600zl wiec do przezycia. Sam fakt oszczednosci czasu jest tego wart. Pytanie czy mozna na perlitogipsie to wylac? Gips chłonie wode i czy to nie bedzie problemem?


Tak dla porządku, to ja też pytałem qubica o argumenty przeciw anhydrytowi. Sam planuję takie wylewki, nie wiem tylko, czy na stropie nad piwnicą (nieogrzewaną) i nad parterem robić perlitogips, czy jednak styro...

----------


## sciema

A jakby na ten styropian położyć folie rolniczą (taką do kiszonek),na to siatka 15x15 i wiazać rurki trytkami? 
Folie wywinać na ściany pierwszego pustaka. Czy wilgoć nie odparuje scianą? Taka folia jest mega mocna i nie łatwo ją rozerwać.

----------


## qubic

> Tak dla porządku, to ja też pytałem qubica o argumenty przeciw anhydrytowi. Sam planuję takie wylewki, nie wiem tylko, czy na stropie nad piwnicą (nieogrzewaną) i nad parterem robić perlitogips, czy jednak styro...


wiesz na wszystko można znaleźć optymalne rozwiązania ale trzeba więcej wiedzieć o konstrukcji budynku,OZC itd. dla mnie nie po to robię kable akumulacyjne żeby potem zmniejszać grubość wylewki ale może się mylę bo nie znam założeń domu.
poza tym ja od gipsu w domu uciekam jak mogę  :wink: 


ja na stropie dałem styro pod wylewki

----------


## herakles

http://pinkaccordions.homelinux.org/wblog/?-tags=dht22

----------


## grzechocn

Czy na perlitogips z ogrzewaniem podlogowym można wylać wylewke anhydrytową. Czy nie stosując folii pod podłogówkę jest to w ogóle możliwe? Czy te dwa materiały mogą być niczym nie oddzielone? Wykonawca wylewki twierdzi ze powinna byc folia.Może Adam się wypowie co o tym sądzi?

----------


## Tamdaramda

> wiesz na wszystko można znaleźć optymalne rozwiązania ale trzeba więcej wiedzieć o konstrukcji budynku,OZC itd.


w trzech słowach piwnica 2,2 m zakopana po sufit w ziemi (sucha glina pylasta i pyły) ściany ocieplone 5 cm XPS od dołu i 8cm XPS bliżej powierzchni, parter, piętro (pełne), strop nad piętrem drewniany -wiązary - wyszedł strych 2 m wys. pod kalenicą. Planuję izolację ekofibrem w stropie 20 cm i izolację nakrokwiową z płyt PIR 10 cm. Strych będzie nieogrzewany z przeznaczeniem na jakąś pracownię/studio. Od północy doklejony garaż z pom. gosp też izolowany, nieogrzewany. mury z silki 18 cm ocieplone styropianem 031 20 cm. Całość ogrzewana podłogówką wodną z kotłem gazowym.



> dla mnie nie po to robię kable akumulacyjne żeby potem zmniejszać grubość wylewki ale może się mylę bo nie znam założeń domu.


 jak prądem to druga taryfa i akumulacja, to jasne. A jak gaz to ja wolę cieńszą wylewkę (szybszą reakcję) no i chciałbym, żeby szybciej wyschło...




> poza tym ja od gipsu w domu uciekam jak mogę


hm, rzeczywiście jakby gips trochę passe się robił, ale będą na tym jeszcze płytki czy panele. tynki będą wapienne lub cem-wap.




> ja na stropie dałem styro pod wylewki


no i właśnie, czy poza podłogą na gruncie perlitogips na stropy też jest lepszy niż styro? ja mam dwa: nad piwnicą nieogrzewaną i nad parterem, trochę różne warunki... jeszcze mam chwilę na przemyślenia

----------


## qubic

oj to nie wiem czy jest sens dawać perlitogips bo tutaj chodzi o kondensację pary wodnej w warstwie ocieplenia i "wyłapywanie" niejako tej wilgoci. Czy u ciebie takie zjawisko będzie zachodziło na stropie nad piwnicą to nie wiem , ktoś by musiał policzyć. ja nie jestem w tym dobry  :smile:

----------


## devileczek

Zrobilem u siebie podlogi tradycyjnie, ze wszystkimi możliwymi 'bledami', czyli chudziak na gruncie/papa termozg/styropian w dwoch warstwach/folia do ogrz podlogowego/tradycyjny jastrych z kreta/folia pod panele/panele. Sciana do wysokosci jastrychu wysmarowana Dysperbitem i na cala wysokosc wylozona pianka dylatacyjna. Przy kominku zostawilem sobie otwor inspekcyjny do samego chudziaka i jest tam sucho jak pieprz. Podloga w takim ksztalcie jak opisalem ma 2 lata. Po jakim czasie przewidujecie pojawienie sie kondensacji pary wodnej ?

----------


## cegla2544

Szukam porady!!! Jestem laikiem w sprawach budowlanych. Mam w planach remont łazienki w bloku na ostatnim piętrze. Chce zastosować ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne (dla możliwości posiadania ciepłej podłogi gdy wyjdę z wanny). W łazience będzie tez grzejnik. Podłoga będzie skuta na glebokość ok 10 cm (nie wiem dokładnie ile tych cm bo jeszcze nie skułem). Gdy już wszystko co możliwe schowam w scianach i ewentualnie puszcze po podłodze to w pierwszej kolejności oczywiście pójdzie grunt i folia w płynie, potem niezbyt mocna zaprawa (żeby łatwiej w przyszłości do kucia dla moich dzieci). Potem chciałbym zastosować izolacje (styropian lub wata mineralna- jaką grubość zastosować?) i na koniec wylac zaprawe poziomującą- grubość 1 cm (przygotować pod płytki). Jeżeli ktoś rozumie co mam na myśli to proszę o ocene czy mam dobrą koncepcję ewentualnie mile przyjmę inne propozycje. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## devileczek

Cegla,

Troche zle trafiles z tematem, szukaj informacji na forach o ogrzewaniu podlogowym. Napisze ci cos na priva.

----------


## Żbiku

Witam. A jakby zrobic tak.chudziak.izolacja,styro i tu gwóźdź programu zamiast szczelnej izolacji np membrana paroprzepuszczalna na to betonik.
Wilgoć spod styro bedzie miała jak się wydostać i mniemam że z czasem wyschnie to wszystko i bedzie ok :roll eyes:

----------


## grzechocn

Witam, no więc po przeczytaniu wątku dostałem zaćmienia mózgu i zrobiłem perlit. Zrobiłem wdg receptury z stron sprzedawców/producentów tego wynalazku. tj. mieszaliśmy (łopatami) dwa worki 125l perlitu worek cementu i ok45l wody. To rozsypywaliśmy w pomieszczeniach do ustalonego wcześniej poziomu. ok15cm. wyrównane łata, tak jak przy wylewce. Mineło ok miesiąca od wykonania. Podkład jest MOKRY! Suszony wypożyczonymi osuszaczami (980zł) i ciągle mokry. NIe wiadomo kiedy wyschnie. Zima sie zbliża, robota stoi, koszty rosną. PORAŻKA! Nie polecma nikomu!! Cały ten wątek powinien zniknąc z forum i internetu.  Warstwa 15cm wyszła ok 5tys zł + suszenie 980zł + prąd (nie wiadomo jeszcze ile - narazie wole nie myśleć) Chciałem zrobić wylewke anhydrytową, niestety to jest nie możliwe! Nie można rozłożyć folii na podkładzie bo jest mokry/wilgotny, nie będzie miał jak odparować. Więc zostaje zwykła wylewka bez folii  na ten cały perlitobeton i kombinacje jakiegoś lekkiego uskoku (2cm) przy drzwiach tarasowych żeby wyszło chociać 6cm czy 6.5 cm.  Oby tylko podłogówka grzała na tym badziewiu jako tako. Myślę że dobrze zrobiony styropian tj. szczelnie byłby znacznie lepszy i TAŃSZY niż te 15cm perlitobetonu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## karolek75

> Witam, no więc po przeczytaniu wątku dostałem zaćmienia mózgu i zrobiłem perlit. Zrobiłem wdg receptury z stron sprzedawców/producentów tego wynalazku. tj. mieszaliśmy (łopatami) dwa worki 125l perlitu worek cementu i ok45l wody.
>  ....
> . Myślę że dobrze zrobiony styropian tj. szczelnie byłby znacznie lepszy i TAŃSZY niż te 15cm perlitobetonu. Pozdrawiam


Hmm, kolego bo ten wątek to  o perlitogipsie. I unikalnym sposobie mieszania go z wodą. Ty zrealizowales perlitobeton.

----------


## mitch

> Oby tylko podłogówka grzała na tym badziewiu jako tako. Myślę że dobrze zrobiony styropian tj. szczelnie byłby znacznie lepszy i TAŃSZY niż te 15cm perlitobetonu. Pozdrawiam


A coś Ty zrobił?! Po pierwsze, to miał być gips, nie cement (z cementem, to pod kominek jednotonowy  :wink:  można to położyć). Po drugie ja rozumiem, żeś mieszał "dwa worki 125l perlitu worek cementu i ok45l wody" - czyli robiłeś za betoniarkę? Znaczy, (perlito)beton żeś lał? Idea była taka, żeby wymieszać perlit z gipsem, sypnąć to na podłogę, polać to wodą i zostawić do wyschnięcia. U mnie po 2 tyg była sucha (może nie jak pieprz, ale sucha) 5 cm warstwa twardej powierzchni. Reszta pod spodem sucha jak pieprz. Jeśli zrobiłeś tak jak ja myślę, to z izolacją to za wiele nie będzie miało współnego - i w takim wypadku chyba styropian faktycznie byłby lepszy. Chyba - bo nie mam pewności.

----------


## qubic

> Witam, no więc po przeczytaniu wątku dostałem zaćmienia mózgu i zrobiłem perlit. Zrobiłem wdg receptury z stron sprzedawców/producentów tego wynalazku. tj. mieszaliśmy (łopatami) dwa worki 125l perlitu worek cementu i ok45l wody. To rozsypywaliśmy w pomieszczeniach do ustalonego wcześniej poziomu. ok15cm. wyrównane łata, tak jak przy wylewce. Mineło ok miesiąca od wykonania. Podkład jest MOKRY! Suszony wypożyczonymi osuszaczami (980zł) i ciągle mokry. NIe wiadomo kiedy wyschnie. Zima sie zbliża, robota stoi, koszty rosną. PORAŻKA! Nie polecma nikomu!! Cały ten wątek powinien zniknąc z forum i internetu.  Warstwa 15cm wyszła ok 5tys zł + suszenie 980zł + prąd (nie wiadomo jeszcze ile - narazie wole nie myśleć) Chciałem zrobić wylewke anhydrytową, niestety to jest nie możliwe! Nie można rozłożyć folii na podkładzie bo jest mokry/wilgotny, nie będzie miał jak odparować. Więc zostaje zwykła wylewka bez folii  na ten cały perlitobeton i kombinacje jakiegoś lekkiego uskoku (2cm) przy drzwiach tarasowych żeby wyszło chociać 6cm czy 6.5 cm.  Oby tylko podłogówka grzała na tym badziewiu jako tako. Myślę że dobrze zrobiony styropian tj. szczelnie byłby znacznie lepszy i TAŃSZY niż te 15cm perlitobetonu. Pozdrawiam


nie wiem co było twoim zamierzeniem zrobić wszystko inaczej niż na tym wątku. 
przecież jest tylko 40 stron do przeanalizowania,zdjęcia,filmiki normalnie gotowiec a i tak zrobiłeś po swojemu. 
i jeszcze ten anhydryt na to wszystko . masakra. pomieszanie z poplątaniem.
boję się jak wyglądają inne tematy u ciebie na budowie.

----------


## grzechocn

> nie wiem co było twoim zamierzeniem zrobić wszystko inaczej niż na tym wątku. 
> przecież jest tylko 40 stron do przeanalizowania,zdjęcia,filmiki normalnie gotowiec a i tak zrobiłeś po swojemu. 
> i jeszcze ten anhydryt na to wszystko . masakra. pomieszanie z poplątaniem.
> boję się jak wyglądają inne tematy u ciebie na budowie.


Szcerze mówiąć to też się boję...  :smile:   :smile: 
A tak poważnie to; technolog od perlitu powiedział że z gipsem sie nie powinno robić bo gips to wilgoć a perlit wilgoci nie lubi. Przekonał mnie że z cementem będzie miał te same właściwości izolacyjne. I z tym można się chyba zgodzić. Receptury wszyscy producenci perlitu mają na swoich stronach.  Niestety nie przypuszczałem że tak długo to będzie schło. 
Zeby uratować sytuację bezpośrednio na perlitobeton dam siatkę z przymocowanymi rurkami do ogrzwania i na to wylewka tradycyjna z mixokreta. 
Podkład wyschnie razem  z wylewką (tak mi sie na logike wydaje).  
Czy tak będzie OK ??
Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł??

Sytuacja beznadziejna ale jakoś musze z tego wyjść. 
Jeszcze jest opcja wyniesienia wszystkiego łopatami w cholere i zrobienia tradycyjnego podkładu. Tylko koszty wyjdą kosmiczne.

----------


## karolek75

> Szcerze mówiąć to też się boję...  
> A tak poważnie to; technolog od perlitu powiedział że z gipsem sie nie powinno robić bo gips to wilgoć a perlit wilgoci nie lubi. Przekonał mnie że z cementem będzie miał te same właściwości izolacyjne. I z tym można się chyba zgodzić. Receptury wszyscy producenci perlitu mają na swoich stronach.  Niestety nie przypuszczałem że tak długo to będzie schło. 
> Zeby uratować sytuację bezpośrednio na perlitobeton dam siatkę z przymocowanymi rurkami do ogrzwania i na to wylewka tradycyjna z mixokreta. 
> Podkład wyschnie razem  z wylewką (tak mi sie na logike wydaje).  
> Czy tak będzie OK ??
> Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł??
> Sytuacja beznadziejna ale jakoś musze z tego wyjść. 
> Jeszcze jest opcja wyniesienia wszystkiego łopatami w cholere i zrobienia tradycyjnego podkładu. Tylko koszty wyjdą kosmiczne.


Ja chyba bym uzył łopat, bo nie chciałbym siedziec na podcietej gałęzi. Ale dlatego, ze brak mi wiedzy. Trzymam kciuki, moze założyciel wątku cos napisze, bo niewatpliwie spec, szczegolnie od perlitu.

----------


## grzechocn

> Ja chyba bym uzył łopat, bo nie chciałbym siedziec na podcietej gałęzi. Ale dlatego, ze brak mi wiedzy. Trzymam kciuki, moze założyciel wątku cos napisze, bo niewatpliwie spec, szczegolnie od perlitu.


No niby tak tylko ze, 6tys wydane, teraz styro, OK 4500 to ocieplenie metra podlogi będe miał najdrożdze na świecie.... 
Może nie będzie trzeba tak drastycznie. 
Zrobiłem coś takiego :


http://www.jpcover.pl/perlit/?menu=perlitobetony

wersja3 pod ogrzewanie podłogowe. 
Tylko chyba powinienem zrezygnować z tej folii.

----------


## autorus

hm, powinieneś teraz spytać fachowca od perlitu  :big tongue:

----------


## qubic

> Szcerze mówiąć to też się boję...  
> A tak poważnie to; technolog od perlitu powiedział że z gipsem sie nie powinno robić bo gips to wilgoć a perlit wilgoci nie lubi. Przekonał mnie że z cementem będzie miał te same właściwości izolacyjne. I z tym można się chyba zgodzić. Receptury wszyscy producenci perlitu mają na swoich stronach.  Niestety nie przypuszczałem że tak długo to będzie schło. 
> Zeby uratować sytuację bezpośrednio na perlitobeton dam siatkę z przymocowanymi rurkami do ogrzwania i na to wylewka tradycyjna z mixokreta. 
> Podkład wyschnie razem  z wylewką (tak mi sie na logike wydaje).  
> Czy tak będzie OK ??
> Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł??
> 
> Sytuacja beznadziejna ale jakoś musze z tego wyjść. 
> Jeszcze jest opcja wyniesienia wszystkiego łopatami w cholere i zrobienia tradycyjnego podkładu. Tylko koszty wyjdą kosmiczne.


ale jatka  :smile:  
zrobiłeś tak jak w instrukcji i masz super ocieplony beton.
natomiast w wątku po to pomysłodawca tegoż zaproponował gips z kilku względów.
jednym z nich jest właśnie czas wykonania gotowego do użytku ocieplenia a drugi ważniejszy to wiązanie pary wodnej pod wylewką dla oszczędzania na rachunkach . żeby ta para nie była takim zachłannym złodziejem ciepła.
ty zafundowałeś sobie od razu 2w1 czyli ani ocieplenie ani wylewka.
od biedy może być ale parametrami będzie to odbiegało od zamysłu założyciela wątku.
może bardziej chciałeś postawić na wytrzymałość i dlatego taki miszmasz.
włosów z głowy nie ma co rwać wszystko powinno być ok , masz to co chciałeś ale będziesz musiał poczekać aż ci to dobrze wyschnie  :wink:  wlałeś tam solidną porcję wody  :bash:

----------


## autorus

w sumie są przecież perlitobetony, ba pianobetony. Sam widziałem. Trzeba eksperymentować.

----------


## grzechocn

To co? Nie robić jeszcze na tym wylewki? Nie wyschnie to razem z wylewką?

----------


## qubic

jak dla mnie to może już robić za wylewkę ale poczekaj co napisze adam_mk
wylewkę na tym to chyba żeby rurki lub kable zalać,minimalną.

----------


## grzechocn

Teraz już trudno. Życie toczy się dalej, budowa też. Za dwa tygodnie zalewamy i jakoś to będzie.
 Parametry termoizalycjne (jak wyschnie) to musi miec takie same jak perlitogips - bo niby czemu mialy by byc inne. Perlit to perlit. Na 15cm poszlo ponad 20m3 perlitu!

----------


## qubic

no i spoko . nie ma co panikować.

----------


## mitch

> Parametry termoizalycjne (jak wyschnie) to musi miec takie same jak perlitogips - bo niby czemu mialy by byc inne. Perlit to perlit. Na 15cm poszlo ponad 20m3 perlitu!


Jak dla mnie, z mojego punktu widzenia - prostego chłopa - to są zupełnie różne parametry. Zrobiłeś perlitobeton, posadzkę po prostu. Ciało stałe. Takie coś będzie lepszym przewodnikiem cieplnym niż sam perlitogips (który jest sypki). No, ale Twój cyrk, Twoje małpy. Mówisz, że na 15 cm poszło 20 m3 perlitu, jakby to była jakaś kosmiczna ilość. Policz ile poszłoby styropianu. Moim zdaniem, dałeś ciała. Posłuchałeś rady jakiegoś technologa od prelitu, który poradził Ci prawdopodobnie w oderwaniu od kontekstu. Technologa, który zatrzymał się w rozwoju 10 lat temu, kiedy na propozycję dawania 10 cm styropianu uśmiechano się z niedowierzaniem, a przy 15 cm nerwowo oglądano się do tyłu, czy już kawaleria z psychiatryka nadjeżdża. I prawdopodobnie gościa, który ma styczność z budownictwem deweloperskim, czyli "bylejakbyletaniej".

Na zdrowy chłopski rozum - czy nie będzie różnicy pomiędzy styropianem położonym w warstwie 15 cm, a styropianem rozdrobnionym i zmieszanym z cementem i w tej postaci wylanym na podłogę?

----------


## grzechocn

> Jak dla mnie, z mojego punktu widzenia - prostego chłopa - to są zupełnie różne parametry. Zrobiłeś perlitobeton, posadzkę po prostu. Ciało stałe. Takie coś będzie lepszym przewodnikiem cieplnym niż sam perlitogips (który jest sypki). No, ale Twój cyrk, Twoje małpy. Mówisz, że na 15 cm poszło 20 m3 perlitu, jakby to była jakaś kosmiczna ilość. Policz ile poszłoby styropianu. Moim zdaniem, dałeś ciała. Posłuchałeś rady jakiegoś technologa od prelitu, który poradził Ci prawdopodobnie w oderwaniu od kontekstu. Technologa, który zatrzymał się w rozwoju 10 lat temu, kiedy na propozycję dawania 10 cm styropianu uśmiechano się z niedowierzaniem, a przy 15 cm nerwowo oglądano się do tyłu, czy już kawaleria z psychiatryka nadjeżdża. I prawdopodobnie gościa, który ma styczność z budownictwem deweloperskim, czyli "bylejakbyletaniej".
> 
> Na zdrowy chłopski rozum - czy nie będzie różnicy pomiędzy styropianem położonym w warstwie 15 cm, a styropianem rozdrobnionym i zmieszanym z cementem i w tej postaci wylanym na podłogę?


Czyli jednym słowem kanał. 
Z drugiej jednak strony chyba coś tu demonizujemy. Proporcja perlitu do cementu chyba jest też dość istotna.  Cementu jest mniej, niż gipsu w recepturze podawanej na tym forum. Podkład nie jest wcale taki twardy! W wielu miejscach się łuszczy itp. 
Adam (czyli góru od perlitu pisał mi jakis czas temu, że tak wykonane będzie jednak bardzo dobrą izolacją. (niestey dodał również - jak wyschnie a to troche potrwa).
W poście który zamieściłem chciałem tylko ostrzec innych, żeby jednak w ten sposób tego nie robili, tylko może jednak lepiej z gipsem, styropianem itd.
Skoro ja już tak mam to może lepiej (dla mnie) byłobhy się zastanowić co dalej? To że chyba nie jest idelanie  to wiem. 
Co więcej głów to nie jedna i znaleść jakieś rozwiązanie. (z sprzedażą domu włącznie  :wink:   )

----------


## autorus

Teraz trzeba czekac az ci to stwardnieje. Jesli bedzie twardniec niedostatecznie , ja bym dal styropian podlogowy np 3cm.

----------


## grzechocn

> Pomijając izolacyjność czegoś takiego, to jeśli nie stwardnieje to 3cm najlepszego styro wiele nie da - posadzka będzie klawiszować. Na dodatek tam ma być jeszcze jakaś instalacja grzewcza. Można ją dozbroić ale z tego co rozumiem, to miejsca za wiele nie ma.
> Jeśli to ma być bezpieczne i na lata to jeśli nie całość to z połowę bym zebrał, na to twarde styro i zbrojona co najmniej siatką i rozproszonym mocna wylewka betonowa (żaden kret).
> W końcu podłoga to podstawa i kiepsko by było jakby jakaś biblioteczka pełna książek albo inne akwarium ją wgniotło.


Ale że co jednak ?? Zle to jest zaizolowane?? 15cm izolacji w jednej ciągłej masie o wsp. 0.065 bedzie takie zle??
10cm styro, co jest dzis standardem o wsp 0,04 W PŁYTACH jest lepsze, tak ?? O ile dobrze pamietam wypowiedzi z tego tematu to styropian jest do niczego - bo w płytach.
Jeśli rachunki za ogrzewanie mają być kosmiczne to jakoś przełkniemy te kilka tys stratyi sie to usunie, ale... czy aby napewno wtedy bedzie lepiej?? Czy nie jest tak, że będzie podobnie?? Szkoda  że Adama ostatnio nie widać na forum.

Na to co jest teraz ma iść podłogówka na siatce zbrojeniowej mocowana trytkami. Na to wyleka z kreta zbrojona włoknami i siatką.

----------


## kropekkkk

Witam Wszystkich.

Z racji, iż posiadam dopiero wybudowane fundamenty chciałem zapytać jak wykonać  poszczególne warstwy podłogi.

Fundamenty zasypane mam PUR-em na wysokość 80cm.  

Zagęścić się tego super nie da. Zagęszczony PUR ugina się do 2 cm. 

Niestety nie udało się zagęścić wszystkiego z uwagi na rury kanalizacyjne.

Na pewno będzie problem przy wylaniu chudziaka, który siądzie i ściśnie PUR bardziej.

Pytanie czy podczas wylewania chudziaka PUR natychmiastowo zagęści się od ciężaru, czy potrwa to dłużej i zaschnięty beton po jakimś czasie obniży się.

Jeśli podczas wylewania to nie ma problemu, ale jeśli nie to będzie nierówny poziom z izolacją poziomą ściany fundamentowej a izolacją na chudziaku.

Co wtedy?   Różnicę ponownie zalać betonem do zrównania się warstw?

Zastosować sam beton czy dodać dodatek żeby zrobić go wodoodpornym?  
Może dodać tego perlitu, aby podłoga była cieplejsza?

Jak następnie ułożyć warstwy?

Planowałem od dołu tak   PUR-folia-chudziak-papa-styro20cm-folia-wylewka(podłogówka)-i wykończenie (parkiet,płytki itd zależnie od pomieszczenia).
Ściany. fundamentowe wewnątrz mają naklejone 2cm styropianu jako dylatacja chudziaka

Po przeczytaniu całego wątku wydaje mi się, że powyższe rozwiązanie jest błędne.

Mogę wszystko zmienić, tylko jakie optymalne rozwiązanie?  

Kotłownia z łazienką będzie mieć np duże obciążenie bo będzie piec, bufor 1000l lub 1500l, opał.
Czy perlitobeton wytrzyma takie obciążenie.


Proszę o wyrozumiałość bo wiedza tylko z forum i rozmowy z kier-budem, a obecny stan budowy z ekipą murującą ...eh....nawet się nie wypowiadam, bo tak spierniczyli mi fundamenty.


Pozdrawiam

P.S.  Jeśli ktoś może odpisać (może być priv) jakie czujniki temperatury i wilgotności mogę zamontować w zasypanych fundamentach lub warstwie chudziaka czy też pomiędzy nim, a styro lub inną warstwą do dokładnego pomiaru i jaki sterownik czy coś co może odczytywać wyniki tych sond-czujników do tego kupić.

Chciałbym w późniejszym czasie mieć możliwość spięcia wszystkich czujników w jedno urządzenie ( w tym odczyt naw. powietrza do kotłowni, odczyt temp spalin w kominie.

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Witam Wszystkich.
> 
> Z racji, iż posiadam dopiero wybudowane fundamenty chciałem zapytać jak wykonać  poszczególne warstwy podłogi.
> 
> Fundamenty zasypane mam PUR-em na wysokość 80cm.  
> 
> Zagęścić się tego super nie da. Zagęszczony PUR ugina się do 2 cm. 
> 
> Niestety nie udało się zagęścić wszystkiego z uwagi na rury kanalizacyjne.
> ...


Witam dawno tu nie zaglądałem, ale akurat się składa że w tym tygodniu wylewałem chudziaka (może raczej część wylewki głównej). Opiszę moją sytuację to będzie łatwiej. Miałem już postawione ściany działowe od samych ław fundamentowych, potem trochę murarze skakali przez ścianki ok 60cm, ale udało się wszystko postawić  :smile:  kolejnym zadaniem były stemple musiałem je zrobić na 340cm, też dało radę strop nie siadł i jest równy. Dopiero potem dostałem dostawę proszku pur i zaczęła się zabawa  :smile: . Kanalizację przymocowaliśmy obejmami do ścian, bo warstwa piachu była za nisko, później dosypałem proszku i tak po 20cm ubijałem (deptałem), układałem puste worki w 2 warstwach i jeździłem zagęszczarką. Warstwy robiły się dość "twarde".  Przedostatnią warstwę równałem deską która sięgała do stropu żeby był poziom i zagęściłem jak poprzednio, ostatnią usypałem delikatnie z górką ok 3cm bez zagęszczania. Następnie z kolegą rozłożyliśmy rurki od wody (ciepłą i cyrkulację w ociepleniu) i rękami podkopałem do utwardzonej warstwy i je przysypaliśmy. Później ułożyłem czarną folię budowlaną wywiniętą na ścianę tak żeby chowała się pod izolację poziomą ścian, następnie ułożyłem folię ekranującą z zakładem i sklejałem ja najlepiej jak się dało  :smile: , również wywinąłem na ścianę tylko już ponad izolację poziomą ścian. 
A teraz to co cię najbardziej interesuje wylewka:
na folię położyłem siatkę 4mm i na to poszło ok 8cm wylewki z miksokreta z ekofibrem (to jest połowa mojej głównej wylewki).
Na wiosnę znowu będzie siatka powiązana drutem i przymocowana do tej wylewki kołkami i do siatki zostaną przymocowane za pomocą opasek elektrycznych  rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego i na to kolejna wylewka ok 8 cm.
Pur usiadł od razu po wylewaniu betonu, chociaż na więcej informacji musimy poczekać do wiosny. Zdjęcia dodam wieczorem bo żona chce iść na zakupy  :wink: 
PS. Coś sporo tych warstw tego ocieplenia u ciebie. Czyżbyś nie wierzył w działanie proszku?  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

Obiecałem zdjęcia więc są:
1. Przymocowanie opaskami rur kanalizacyjnych do ścian

2. Deska do wyrównania powierzchni ustawiona w przejściu

3. Efekt po wyrównywaniu deską

4. Rozłożenie worków

5. Zagęszczanie

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

6. Efekt po zagęszczaniu

7. Nasypana warstwa bez ubijania

8. Ułożone rury od wody

9. Zasypane rury

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

10. Ułożona folia budowlana wywinięta na ściany aż do izolacji poziomej

11. Folia ekranująca wywinięta ponad izolację poziomą

12. Panowie żeby nie porobić zniszczeń (dziur) najpierw ostrożnie usypali sobie drogę do najdalej położonych pomieszczeń

13. Efekt końcowy wraz z dylatacją


TAAA DAAM!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

Jeżeli chodzi o proszek, to wydaje mi się że dobrze będzie spełniał swoją funkcję, ponieważ podczas zgrzewania rur do wody przystawiałem cienkie kawałki ok 5mm do nagrzewnicy która ma 300* C i po 1 pianka się tylko delikatnie przytopiła, ale nie przepuściła ciepła do mojego gołego palca, z czego się bardzo ucieszyłem  :smile: , po 2,  strona która była przygrzewana była ciepła, ale nie gorąca więc nie absorbuje ciepła w dużej ilości. To tylko moje obserwacje. Styropian po przybliżeniu nagrzewnicy topił się.  Jestem otwarty na uwagi i opinie  :smile:

----------


## kropekkkk

Nie mam pojęcia ile ten PUR da i czy koniecznie potrzeba mi tyle styro na chudziaka.

U mnie problem polega na tym, że ja mam same fundamenty już zasypane PURem i obawiam się o to że opadnie np podczas zalewania stropu.

Wychodzi na to, że mógłbym zastosować tak: PUR-folia-chudziak-papa jako izolacja przeciw wodna(lub ten ekran jeśli spełni zadanie ochrony przeciw wodnej)-wylewka pod podłogówkę.

Też będę kładł siatkę 4mm.  Mój PUR nie zagęścił się tak dobrze pomimo, iż wydaje mi się, że miałem ciut większą zagęszczarkę i w sumie nie szczędziłem pracy. Zagęszczałem całość kilka dni. 
Ja kładłem deski, ale może z workami będzie lepiej. Spróbuję.

Czy w ten sposób chudziak nie oddaje zbyt dużo ciepła ścianom? Nie ma u góry żadnego ocieplenia tylko folia z ekranem?
W sumie ciekawe jak to się spisze u ciebie. Może ja faktycznie mam za dużo wszystkiego.
Jednak chudziaka muszę dać i lepiej żeby on siadł od razu podczas wylewania. Jeśli opadnie później będę musiał dolewać lub kombinować coś innego.

Sama folia i ekran jako ochrona przeciw wodna wystarczy? jaki u ciebie jest grunt i poziom wód?
U mnie woda 1,5 do 1 metra pod poziomem ziemi.   
Zastanawiam się na wodoszczelnym chudziaku. Koszt niewielki dodatku, tylko czy to będzie dobre rozwiązanie to nie wiem.
Od dołu wilgoć nie podejdzie praktycznie przez PUR, Jeśli już to ścianami. Od góry jak nie dam styro więc wilgoć też ucieknie. Dobrze to rozumuje?

Mierzyłeś  temperaturę i wilgotność w tym PUR?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

U mnie wody gruntowe są gdzieś głęboko, ponieważ domek stoi na górce i podłoże jest piaszczyste wokół domu. Jak robiłem wykopy  (na wiosnę) pod kolektor do pompy ciepła na głębokości ok 220cm to był sam żółty piach, więc ja nie muszę martwić się o wilgoć.
Ten "chudziak" będzie główną wylewką, tylko to jest dopiero połowa, po ułożeniu elektryki i rurek od podłogówki pójdzie druga warstwa. Poza tym ta wylewka jest ponad poziomem ziemi i ściany będą z zewnątrz ocieplone 20 cm styro do głębokości 50 cm pod poziom gruntu, z resztą podczas kopania ław piach mi się obsypywał i też dałem styro  10 cm dookoła i folię kubełkową, myślę że taka termoizolacja powinna wystarczyć.
Jeżeli chodzi o siadanie betonu to nie masz się czym martwić, ja ważę 96kg i mój nacisk punktowy (na palcach) powodował uginanie do ok 1,5 cm, nie sądzę żeby beton całą powierzchnią zgniótł bardziej ten proszek. Jeszcze jak będziesz miał beton z gruchy to tym bardziej możesz spać spokojnie, stemple raczej bardziej siadają na piasku, a u mnie nawet nie drgnęły (a miały 340cm długości).  Dodam tylko że folię (ekran) przylepiałem taśmą piankową dwustronną (białe punkty na zdjęciu, na ścianach lekko powyżej foli) i zostawiałem luz na ewentualny ciężar betonu, folia odlepiła się i obniżyła o ok 2cm. Folia również spełnia zadanie przeciwwilgociowe, układałem ją na zakład 10 cm i zlepiałem taśmą do wentylacji (taka metaliczna).
Temperatury i wilgotności nie mierzyłem, przez pur woda nie powinna podejść, jedynie pozostają ściany.
Ja zrobiłem takie rozwiązanie żeby uniknąć ucieczki ciepła z domu przez zawilgocony styropian. A wiem że przez styro woda przesiąka ponieważ robiłem otwory wentylacyjne w stropie przy pomocy styro i po deszczu kapało ciurkiem z tych miejsc.

----------


## qubic

> U mnie wody gruntowe są gdzieś głęboko, ponieważ domek stoi na górce i podłoże jest piaszczyste wokół domu. Jak robiłem wykopy  (na wiosnę) pod kolektor do pompy ciepła na głębokości ok 220cm to był sam żółty piach, więc ja nie muszę martwić się o wilgoć.
> Ten "chudziak" będzie główną wylewką, tylko to jest dopiero połowa, po ułożeniu elektryki i rurek od podłogówki pójdzie druga warstwa. Poza tym ta wylewka jest ponad poziomem ziemi i ściany będą z zewnątrz ocieplone 20 cm styro do głębokości 50 cm pod poziom gruntu, z resztą podczas kopania ław piach mi się obsypywał i też dałem styro  10 cm dookoła i folię kubełkową, myślę że taka termoizolacja powinna wystarczyć.
> Jeżeli chodzi o siadanie betonu to nie masz się czym martwić, ja ważę 96kg i mój nacisk punktowy (na palcach) powodował uginanie do ok 1,5 cm, nie sądzę żeby beton całą powierzchnią zgniótł bardziej ten proszek. Jeszcze jak będziesz miał beton z gruchy to tym bardziej możesz spać spokojnie, stemple raczej bardziej siadają na piasku, a u mnie nawet nie drgnęły (a miały 340cm długości).  Dodam tylko że folię (ekran) przylepiałem taśmą piankową dwustronną (białe punkty na zdjęciu, na ścianach lekko powyżej foli) i zostawiałem luz na ewentualny ciężar betonu, folia odlepiła się i obniżyła o ok 2cm. Folia również spełnia zadanie przeciwwilgociowe, układałem ją na zakład 10 cm i zlepiałem taśmą do wentylacji (taka metaliczna).
> Temperatury i wilgotności nie mierzyłem, przez pur woda nie powinna podejść, jedynie pozostają ściany.
> Ja zrobiłem takie rozwiązanie żeby uniknąć ucieczki ciepła z domu przez zawilgocony styropian. A wiem że przez styro woda przesiąka ponieważ robiłem otwory wentylacyjne w stropie przy pomocy styro i po deszczu kapało ciurkiem z tych miejsc.


lukasz bardzo fajnie opisałeś wszystkie etapy z proszkiem pur , dzięki.

----------


## karolek75

> Sama folia i ekran jako ochrona przeciw wodna wystarczy? jaki u ciebie jest grunt i poziom wód?
> U mnie woda 1,5 do 1 metra pod poziomem ziemi.   
> Zastanawiam się na wodoszczelnym chudziaku. Koszt niewielki dodatku, tylko czy to będzie dobre rozwiązanie to nie wiem.
> Od dołu wilgoć nie podejdzie praktycznie przez PUR, Jeśli już to ścianami. Od góry jak nie dam styro więc wilgoć też ucieknie. Dobrze to rozumuje?
> 
> Mierzyłeś  temperaturę i wilgotność w tym PUR?
> Pozdrawiam


Czy wysoki poziom wod nie jest przeciwskazaniem  dla proszku PUR?  To juz opisane w ludowym badaniu   ze PUR nie chlonie/trzyma wilgoci?
Jaki grunt masz ? Jak glina to podciaga zdaje sie ?

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Czy wysoki poziom wod nie jest przeciwskazaniem  dla proszku PUR?  To juz opisane w ludowym badaniu   ze PUR nie chlonie/trzyma wilgoci?
> Jaki grunt masz ? Jak glina to podciaga zdaje sie ?


Żeby nie było tak różowo, to z moich obserwacji, po kilku dniach deszczu proszek nie dużo, ale się zbrylił, powiedzmy jak kulki śniegu, więc wodę opadową w jakimś stopniu chłonie, dlatego starałem się przy rozkładaniu foli żeby jak najmniej wilgoci z wylewki i później z pomieszczeń miało kontakt z proszkiem. Co do podciągania kapilarnego jeszcze nie wiem (nie interesowało mnie to przy moich warunkach gruntowych), może jak będę w środę na działce to zrobię proste testy.

Jeżeli ktoś chce zrobić proste testy wystarczy kupić w markecie pumeks, zetrzeć na tarce i macie gotowy produkt do badań  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> lukasz bardzo fajnie opisałeś wszystkie etapy z proszkiem pur , dzięki.


Nie ma sprawy  :smile:  próbuję dzielić się zdobytą wiedzą i doświadczeniami, może komuś pomogę w podjęciu jakiejś decyzji.

----------


## grzechocn

> hm, powinieneś teraz spytać fachowca od perlitu


Obawiam się,że już tu nie zagląda.

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

Dzisiaj byłem na budowie i miałem chwilę wolnego więc sprawdziłem proszek PUR  na działanie wody (nie robiłem tego wcześniej ponieważ mam żółty piasek pod domem i wody gruntowe gdzieś głęboko) ale pewnie kilka osób chciałoby wiedzieć coś więcej.
1. Nasypałem do butelki proszek i ugniotłem ręką najmocniej jak mogłem.

2. dolewałem z butelki wody (widać jak proszek się miesza i nasiąka)

3. Po upływie może 15min woda wsiąkła w cały proszek

 Test na nasiąkliwość proszku od góry- NIEZALICZONY - dlatego dokładnie rozkładałem folie  :big grin: 
Przyszła kolej na podciąganie kapilarne.
4. Dosypałem trochę proszku

ten stan się utrzymywał, czyli test ZALICZONY,
ale gdy nacisnąłem ręką na proszek, wtedy znowu zaczął nasiąkać. Więc teraz pytanie do bardziej łebskich: czy woda gruntowa również wywołuje nacisk pod budynkiem? (nie znam się na tych zjawiskach). Jeżeli tak to test niezaliczony.
5. Po wysypaniu z butelki materiału badawczego, powstała  niebieska papka


Więc jak to ktoś pisał każde ocieplenie jest dobre jak jest suche, więc trzeba izolować, nie ma cudów.

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

*kropekkk* jak wygląda sytuacja u Ciebie? Już po zalewaniu chudziaka?
Wrzuć jakieś fotki z pracy przy proszku PUR.
Teraz się zastanawiam (chociaż już za późno) że u Ciebie przy takim stanie wód gruntowych dałbym chudziaka, papa wywinięta na ściany i dopiero proszek, folia i wylewka.

----------


## autorus

Ostatnio obkopalem dom i wsypalem proszek. Poszlo 150 workow  :smile:

----------


## qubic

> Ostatnio obkopalem dom i wsypalem proszek. Poszlo 150 workow


autorus opisz trochę szczegółów , może zdjęcia? jak głęboko kopałeś ? jaka szerokość? ile poszło na metr bieżący? to mogą być informacje ułatwiające podjęcie decyzji.

----------


## autorus

Wiec wykopałem opaskę o głębokości do law fundamentowych czyli ok 70-80cm a szerokość ok 50cm. Ile wyszło , jak pisałem 150 worków a worek workowi nie równy. Dla tego dokładne i szacowanie jest niemożliwe. Do mnie przyjechały 3 tiry po ok 800 worków. W następny tygodniu wysypuje w podłogę ogrodu zimowego , szacuje ze pójdzie ok 300 worków.

----------


## qubic

super a to ile metrów to obkopanie domu wynosi? bo jakoś nie przyzwyczajony jestem liczyć po obrysie koła  :wink:

----------


## autorus

ile m? hm mogę ocenić tylko na oko. Ok 40mb.

----------


## boy76

Witam. Remontuje dom z 935 roku. Głownie chodzi mi o zaizolowanie podłogi. Na chwilę obecna sprawa wyglada tak, że usunałem stara podłogę z desek oraz legary,które opierały się na słupkach z cegły. Przestrzen między podłożem z piachu a podłogą z desek była wentyloana za pomoca wpustów powietrza ze ścian budynku. Teraz zerwałem w całości podłogę, legary oraz rozebrałem słupki z cegieł. Podłożem jest piasek. Fundament domu od wewnątrz nie jest w żaden sposób zabezpieczony a do izolacji poziomej od podłoża mam około 60 cm wolnej przestrzeni. Nie chce wykonywać podlogi takiej jak była tzn. opartej na legarach i wentylowanej. Chciałbym ją porządne zaizolować i ocieplić na tej wysokości około 60 cm oraz zaizolować fundamenty od wewnątrz. Oczywiście chciałbym to zrobić we własnym zakresie. Chodzi mi głownie jakie proporcje i jakich materiałow izolacyjnych użyć. Dziekuje za wszelkie porady i informacje.

----------


## boy76

No faktycznie zabrakło paru lat, ok bede szukał :smile:

----------


## boy76

W nawiązaniu do mojego posta-zapytania powyżej chciałbym zapytać czy mogę wsypać w tą pustkę troche gruzu ceglanego oraz zbitych tynków??? Przeglądałem to zagadnienie i dostałem oczopląsu i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na moje pytanie, chyba źle szukałem? Jakby ktoś miał chwilkę to prosze o podpowiedź co zrobic z tym fantem, dziekuje z góry i pozdr.

----------


## herakles

Mam zagwozdkę:

Mamy fundament w środku tak 30-40cm od ściany fundamentowej na 10cm warstwie styropianu stoi klocek betonowy (jego konstrukcja to raczej temat do akumulatorów). Wylewka zaplanowana jest na 20cm ponad klockiem. Jak to zrobić perlitogipsem?

----------


## qubic

klocek betonowy do czegoś służy? jako podstawa pod coś masywnego? jak nie to spokojnie masz miejsce na 20cm perlitogipsu albo rozwałka tego klocka i możesz dać więcej.
może jakieś zdjęcie?

----------


## herakles

Klocek ze styropianem ma 1m wysokości, bo jego bokach jest pustka głębokości 1m i szerokości 30-40cm. Pustka wypełniona perlitem. I tu jest problem z laniem wody.

I jeszcze jedno chodzi mi po głowie strasznie: tak jak mamy perlitogips, to czy nie możemy mieć "proszko pur - gips"?

----------


## qubic

perlitogips tylko na wierzchu utworzy skorupę jakieś 10cm a poniżej będzie sypki

----------


## herakles

A ile wody tam wyleje?

----------


## qubic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gk5YD69VQw

wlej tyle aż będzie kałuża,tak jak wcześniej pisał adam. kałuża musi być spora.

----------


## herakles

nie czytacie ze zrozumieniem. Tam się nie da wlać tyle wody, żeby było dobrze. Przepis adama znam, ale jest on dobry gdy mamy płaską podłogę. Tu na środku stoi klocek wysokości metra. a perlitem zasypujemy go po bokach i od góry na co najmniej 20cm. Za dużo tej wody trzeba wlać, nie utrzyma się i ucieknie, za duży słup.... Musi być inne rozwiązanie.

----------


## qubic

czytamy ze zrozumieniem ale być może winny jesteś szersze wyjaśnienia? zdjęcie ?

----------


## herakles

masz prostopadłościan o wysokości 1,2m i wymiarach 4x4m teraz wstawiasz na sam jego środek klocek(załóżmy że betonowy) wysokości 1m i wymiarach 3,5x3,5m. Zasypań perlitem chcę wszystko do wys 1,2m czyli 20cm nad klockiem jeszcze. Szukam sposobu, żeby nie wypełniać wodą całej przestrzeni bo wyjdzie parę m3 i ucieknie. Jakieś pomysły?

----------


## herakles

Co to znaczy "zrób twardą równą powierzchnię" ?
Myślałem o tej folii, ale ona tam zostanie i będzie robić to czego nie chcę. Czyli izolować przepływ wilgoci.

----------


## herakles

folia nie wchodzi w grę.....

----------


## herakles

I gdzie ta woda poleci? Przecież będę tam musiał wlać parę metrów 3...

----------


## karolek75

Opisany w tym watku sposob wykonania warstwy termoizolacyjnej z perlitogipsu zaklada ze przy warstwie nawet 20cm woda nie dociera do "dna". Tylko kilka pierwszych centymetrow wiąze wode. Reszta jest sypka. "Czeka" w pogotowiu by zwiazac potencjalnie pojawiajaca sie wilgoc.

----------


## ekmir

> Ostatnio obkopalem dom i wsypalem proszek. Poszlo 150 workow


A nie boisz się tej nasiąkliwości, o której pisał Łukasz_nowicjusz

----------


## qrko

Co myślicie o tym artykule: klik, a w szczególności o rozwiązaniu z 50cm styropianu POD izolacją przeciwwilgociową? Kompletnie się na tym nie znam, aczkolwiek chyba troszkę się to kłóci z tym co zdążyłem tutaj przeczytać na pierwszych ~10 stronach? Wracam do czytania kolejnych stron, ale nie obrażę się gdyby ktoś w międzyczasie przedstawił swoje sugestie fundamentowe dla tego domku.

----------


## adam_mk

Zaglądam i nie zniknąłem na trwałe...
Ostatnio tak się porobiło, ze nie miałem kiedy podrapać się po... nosie.
Wściek się kończy to nadrobię zaległości...

Herakles

Zrobiłeś - to dobrze..
Nie skończyłeś, to poczytaj o płytach "Cetris".
Może Ci się nadadzą?
Wtedy...
Zasypujesz perlitem jak leci do potrzebnej wysokości.
Układasz najcieńsze (i najtańsze) płyty dbając o wypoziomowanie.
Jak obawiasz się wilgoci włażącej "diabli wiedzą skąd" to do perlitu dodaj TROCHĘ gipsu budowlanego na etapie zasypywania.
Taka technologia jest szybsza i ABSOLUTNIE sucha!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

qrko

Nic się nie kłuci.
To po prostu inny sposób rozwiązania tego samego problemu.
Tyle, że...
Pisanie , że płyty styro układane na mijankę eliminują mostki cieplne to pobożne życzenie...

Adam M.

----------


## qrko

To moze inaczej - moim problemem jest to, że mieszkajac na wsi nie mam zbyt duzego wyboru w firmach budowlanych. Sciaganie "profesjonalistow" z dalekich stron podwoilo by lub potroilo koszty budowy, natomiast "pan Heniek" ktorego firma postawila sporo okolicznych domow po prostu buduje po swojemu od lat kilkunastu czy tam kilkudziesieciu i ludzie są zadowoleni. Przypuszczam, ze nie bedzie wiedzial co to perlit, a jezeli nawet bedzie to pewnie nigdy go nie wykorzystywal.

Tym samym pozostało mi szukać rozwiazania optymalnego, tj. takiego które niekoniecznie jest w 100% najlepsze, ale takiego, które z punktu widzenia "profesjonalistów" jak Wy tutaj jest akceptowalne, a dodatkowo na tyle jasne i zrozumiale, że gdy ja jako osoba nie znajaca sie na tym przedstawie je panu Heńkowi, to powie on że rozumie w 100% i bedzie w stanie zrobić to tak jak ma być. Czy rozwiązanie z obrazka jest takim rozwiązaniem, czy szukać czegoś innego? No i czy będzie ono współgrało z ogrzewaniem podłogowym czy wymagane są jakies modyfikacje?

----------


## karolek75

Sie chyba koledze te kółeczka poprzesuwały  :smile:

----------


## PrzemekOstr

Qrko, szukaj czegoś innego. Wydasz 15 tys. na styropian, który Ci przemoknie i zgnije po kilku latach. Może stracić "nośność" i ten chudziak na nim go zgniecie. Podłoga opadnie. Posiedź z godzinke na forum i poczytaj.

----------


## Crisiano

w tym rozwiazaniu ogrzewanie podlogowe grzeje wylewke, chudziaka i sciane fundamentowa i to mimo 50cm styropianu

nad chudziakiem musi byc pare cm styro a jesli nie masz miejsca to zrob chudziaka nizej

----------


## Crisiano

> Qrko, szukaj czegoś innego. Wydasz 15 tys. na styropian, który Ci przemoknie i zgnije po kilku latach. Może stracić "nośność" i ten chudziak na nim go zgniecie. Podłoga opadnie. Posiedź z godzinke na forum i poczytaj.


w takim wypadku wszystkie domy postawione na plycie fundamentowej sa zle wykonane

----------


## Crisiano

gorna warstwe gruntu zastap czyms co nie podciaga kapilarnie wilgoci

----------


## PrzemekOstr

> w takim wypadku wszystkie domy postawione na plycie fundamentowej sa zle wykonane


Na płycie raczej dałbym izolację pod ocieplenie i inny styropian niż pod wylewkę. Styropian w wodzie zrobi się jak gąbka.

----------


## Greg_81

Z punktu widzenie laika budowlanego czytając ten wątek proponuje wykonac rysunek który by przedstawiał poszczególne warstwy najlepszego ocieplenia na gruncie ,jeśli nie morze to uczynić  adam_mk z jakiegoś powodu to prosze niech ktoś Go wyręczy  będzie prościej i mniej pytań szczwególnie dla ludzi o znikomej wiedzy budowlanej ,myslę że warto.

----------


## qrko

> Z punktu widzenie laika budowlanego czytając ten wątek proponuje wykonac rysunek który by przedstawiał poszczególne warstwy najlepszego ocieplenia na gruncie ,jeśli nie morze to uczynić  adam_mk z jakiegoś powodu to prosze niech ktoś Go wyręczy  będzie prościej i mniej pytań szczwególnie dla ludzi o znikomej wiedzy budowlanej ,myslę że warto.


Popieram!

Doczytalem póki co do postu 335, podane w nim rozwiązanie:



> - mata kartonowa/klej do płytek
>  - wylewka z rurkami CO ok 7 cm
>  - perlit z gipsem w proporcji 10 workow perlitu na 1 worek gipsu - 20 cm
>  - papa termozgrzewalna (musi byc SBS czy zwykla wystarczy?) w formie wanny zgrzana do szczytu scianek fundamentowych.
>  - chudziak
>  - ubity dobrze grunt piasek ziemia whatever?


wydaje się być w porządku.

Co do wanny, bo w sumie to tak tylko drogą dedukcji - chodzi tylko o to, że w tym wypadku papa będzie w punktach styku ze ściankami podciągnięta do góry tworząc "wannę", czy może kryje się za tym jakieś głębsze przesłanie?

----------


## qrko

Kurcze tak teraz mysle - wszystko fajne, szczelne, zaizolowane, ale co z wszelkimi ustrojstwami które powinny "wystawać" z podłogi? Kanalizacja, wprowadzenie 8 rur z czterech kolektorów spiralnych DZ + rura z GWC do rekuperatora, jak to wszystko "pożenic"?

----------


## kropekkkk

Witam.

Niestety ja nadal nie ma m chudziaka. 
Zrobiłem tylko fundamenty i z tego co kier bud powiedział będę musiał robić jeszcze wieniec na fundamentach  :sad:    kolejne koszty

Zdjęcia niedługo wkleję na swoją stronkę (nie wiem jak teraz na fm fotkę wrzucić bo moje są strasznie duże, ale może się uda.

Co do PUR to sprawa wygląda podobnie jak u " Łukasz_nowicjusz"

Proszek w fundamentach po deszczu wygląda od góry na mokry (wilgotny). Zrobiła się taka kilku milimetrowa skorupa (wiatr jej w sumie nie rusza).

Natomiast proszek wsypany do wiaderka pływał. To samo jak wrzuciłem nie proszek, a kawałki pumeksów z tego PUR-u, który na zewnątrz mokry,a w środku suchutki..

Jeśli ktoś doradzi jakie czujniki kupić to zrobię pomiary przez tą zimę i wiosnę.  

Jaki pisałem, chcę zakopać w fundamentach 2 lub 3 czujniki mierzące temperaturę i wilgotność i jeden zalać w chudziaku a drugi położyć w warstwie styro.

Czeka mnie jeszcze obrzucenie fundamentów na zimę PUR-em to sprawdzę jak się on ma bo ostatnich obfitych deszczach.

----------


## makow11

Tym wieńcem to bym się nie przejmował ,buduję parterówkę i sam zdecydowałem o robieniu wieńca na fundamencie.Ostatnio widziałem dwa domki z popękanymi fundamentami.

----------


## qrko

Dobra, wątek przecztany, mętlik w głowie jeszcze większy, zacznijmy od rzeczy podstawowych. Ktoś wrzucił taki obrazek: KLIK. To co rzuca mi się w oczy w przek tego typu to to, że zawsze pomiędzy fundamentem, a ścianą jest 1 bloczek czegoś innego, tutaj keramzyt, gdzies indziej isomur. Jego rolą jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem jest eliminacja mostka cieplnego w tym miejscu. Rozumiem, że ma on znacznie lepsze parametry izolacyjne niż taki porotherm, a jednocześnie jest zbyt drogi żeby budować z niego np. 2 warstwy, albo jeszcze lepiej cały dom? Czy może nie o cenę chodzi, a o to, że zwyczajnie nie miało by to sensu, bo na wyższych warstwach nie sąsiadował by on z gruntem, więc byłby to przerost formy nad treścią?

PS. Wszyscy tutaj budują fundamenty z jakichś bloczków? Sporo ludzi robi wykopy i zamawia gruche, jak to jest?

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Dobra, wątek przecztany, mętlik w głowie jeszcze większy, zacznijmy od rzeczy podstawowych. Ktoś wrzucił taki obrazek: KLIK. To co rzuca mi się w oczy w przek tego typu to to, że zawsze pomiędzy fundamentem, a ścianą jest 1 bloczek czegoś innego, tutaj keramzyt, gdzies indziej isomur. Jego rolą jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem jest eliminacja mostka cieplnego w tym miejscu. Rozumiem, że ma on znacznie lepsze parametry izolacyjne niż taki porotherm, a jednocześnie jest zbyt drogi żeby budować z niego np. 2 warstwy, albo jeszcze lepiej cały dom? Czy może nie o cenę chodzi, a o to, że zwyczajnie nie miało by to sensu, bo na wyższych warstwach nie sąsiadował by on z gruntem, więc byłby to przerost formy nad treścią?
> 
> PS. Wszyscy tutaj budują fundamenty z jakichś bloczków? Sporo ludzi robi wykopy i zamawia gruche, jak to jest?


To mój rysunek i powstał na etapie kiedy przeczytałem ten wątek, wiec był tylko moja propozycją (jak to mówią zdjęcie lepsze niż tysiąc słów) i właśnie takie rysunki rozwiałyby wątpliwości laików takich jak my :smile:  Jeżeli chodzi o keramzyt, to nie jest on za drogi żeby z niego wybudować cały dom (4,2pln za szt), ale z tego co wyczytałem to ma niższy współczynnik przenikania ciepła. Ogólnie miałem zamiar w niego wsypać PUR, lub perlit, (bo ma większe otwory niż porotherm) ale pur nie dojechał na czas, a perlit gdzieś daleko od moich stron, więc pozostał sam keramzyt. Jeżeli chciałbyś zrobić dobrze i ciepło, proponuję płytę fundamentową (ja niestety uległem otoczeniu i musiałem wybrać inną drogę) powstanie tzw. termos, no i oczywiście jak proponują guru forum sylikat 18 cm + dobry styro. Wybrałem porotherma ze względów finansowych (murarz szybciej wykonał swoją pracę) i z powodu mniejszej nasiąkliwości, oaz mniejszej możliwości skrzywienia ścian prze murarza.  Jeżeli już masz tradycyjne fundamenty i nie narzekasz na brak kasy to bierz isomura 60pln za mb z tego co widziałem, pozwoli zachować ciągłość izolacji i wyeliminujesz mostek cieplny. Jeżeli masz idealnie prostą działke (w co wątpię) to wylewasz gruchą do stanu zero (po zdjęciu humusu), a później z jeden lub dwa bloczki (bloczkami łatwiej uzyskać poziom) wysokość zależy od grubości izolacji i wylewek,a na to ściany :smile:

----------


## pablojarocin

Witam.
Mam pytanie. Chciałbym zrobić wylewkę, ale chciałbym też żeby pochłaniała ona wilgoć od gruntu. Dom jest w stanie surowym zamkniętym, i w piwnicy chciałbym zrobić wylewkę z perlitem(taka izolacja od gruntu).
Muszę dawać folie pod tą wylewkę??
Czy jak wyleje taką wylewkę na 10 cm to muszę jeszcze położyć styropian??

----------


## karolek75

Cala idea podlogi perliotwej to pochlanianie ewentualnie pojawiajacej sie niewielkiej ilosci wilgoci od domu poprzez wiazanie jej przez sypki gips. Dlatego odcinasz sie szczelna wanna z papy od wilgoci z gruntu. Jesli posadzka bedzie wiazac wilgoc od gruntu to jej "pojemnosc" szybko sie skonczy. I nici z jej zalet.

----------


## autorus

Swieta racja

----------


## Greg_81

Czy laicy mogą liczyc na prosty rysunek ?

----------


## pablojarocin

Tylko tyle że już Dom stoi. był wybudowany jakieś 15 lat temu. Nic nie było w nim robionę tylko okna są wstawione i drzwi. W sumie to dom nie jest moj tylko mojej dziewczyny(za pół roku żony)Jest on położony na wsi i do większego miasta mam około 100km i załatwienie dobrej firmy to też sobie policzą za dojazd!!
Z tego co widziałem to byl piach ubity i na gruz.
I tak się budowa zakończyła.
Co bym po kolei teraz zrobić??? wywalić ten gruz do samego piachu?? i na to cinka wylewka i na to papa i  dopiero ten perlit???

----------


## karolek75

Na chudziak (jesli masz odsloniety) papa, potem podloga perlitowa skladajaca sie docelowo z  2 warstw: sypkiej mieszaniny gipsu i perlitu na chudziaku i wyzej zwiazanej "wylewki" Po szczegoly technologiczne cofnij sie do pierwszych postow wątku. Warto tez przeczytac co napisal qubic plus jego filmiki na youtube

----------


## pablojarocin

Jest tyle postów ze wszystkie przeczytać to zajmie pół dnia, ale myślę że warto. Zabieram się za lekturę.

----------


## karolek75

technologia podlogi perlitowej wg adam_mk jest na pierwszych paru stronach

----------


## qrko

Zakładając, że podłoga od dołu to: chudziak 10cm, papa termozgrzewalna, 30cm styropianu + miedzy ściana a fundamentem 1 bloczek isomuru mniemam, że powinno się umieścić chudziak poniżej szczytu fundamentu, tak aby te 30cm ocieplenia nie podniosło podłóg wewnątrz domu:


Kiedy zatem, hydroizolacji nie wywija się na fundament tylko podnosi chudziaka tak aby izolacja była w jednej linii:

Tylko w przypadku dużo cieńszej termoizolacji?

Rysunki poglądowe, chodzi mi jedynie o hydroizolacje, wywiniętą bądź nie.

----------


## P&D

Witam!
Mam do dyspozycji na izolację i posadzkę 26cm bez obkładu. 
Zamierzam przyjąc warstwy: papa, 17cm  styropian eps 100 , 9cm posadzki .
Ogrzewanie podłogowe , pompa ciepła. Czy proporcje styropian/posadzka będą ok?

----------


## qubic

> Witam!
> Mam do dyspozycji na izolację i posadzkę 26cm bez obkładu. 
> Zamierzam przyjąc warstwy: papa, 17cm  styropian eps 100 , 9cm posadzki .
> Ogrzewanie podłogowe , pompa ciepła. Czy proporcje styropian/posadzka będą ok?


Zależy czym będziesz ogrzewał ale jeśli nie musisz  akumulować to zrób 7cm posadzki.

----------


## makow11

> Witam!
> Zamierzam przyjąc warstwy: papa, 17cm  styropian eps 100


Styro i papa? Podobno niektórzy producenci nie widzą przeciwwskazań do takiego łączenia ,ale czy to zdrowe? Są na rynku panele styropianowo -papowe ,ale czy to długo wytrzyma?

----------


## sunrise121

Przeczytałem cały temat wykonania podłogi na gruncie. Koncepcja Adama jest interesująca, ale mało solidna. Perlit z gipsem jest wygodny zaraz po jego utwardzeniu. Co będzie się działo, jak woda będzie podsiąkać stale? Gips na dole zwiąże ją, ale potem całość będzie rozmiękać, bo co nagle to po diable. Pewniej jest wymieszać perlit z cementem i odczekać z jego wyschnięciem. Może i trwa to 28 dni ale powstanie skorupa mało nasiąkająca. Ja proponuję takie rozwiązanie. Po związaniu perlitobetonu robię warstwę odpowietrzającą z jednej strony podłogi, na to kładę 10cm XPS'a i panele podłogowe. Jest prosto i szybko, solidnie i pewnie, że każdą ilość wilgoci tak szkodliwą pod podłogą wyciągnę wentylacją z reku. To może się odbyć w warunkach najmniejszej wilgotności w mieszkaniu raz na rok. Z jednej strony podłogi będzie zasilenie w powietrze z mieszkania przez przypodłogową listwę a z drugiej podłączenie do reku. Jest prosta izolacja na gruncie, proste wylanie perlitobetonu z ociepleniem fundamentu, warstwa odpowietrzająca i proste ocieplenie XPS'em 400, na którym bezpośrednio mogę stawiać ściany działowe. Perlitobeton zawsze będzie warstwą konstrukcyjną, ciepłą i nośną bez możliwości jego zlasowania.

----------


## autorus

*Sunrise121* Dla mnie jest to przerost formy nad treścią. Uczestniczyłem w robieniu podłogi perlitogipsowej. Jest to prosta i skuteczna konstrukcja. Ale ona nie służy do tego, aby odwadniać grunt pod domem.

----------


## sunrise121

> *Sunrise121* *Dla mnie jest to przerost formy nad treścią*. Uczestniczyłem w robieniu podłogi perlitogipsowej. Jest to prosta i skuteczna konstrukcja.* Ale ona nie służy do tego, aby odwadniać grunt pod domem*.


Służy tylko do wiązania wody z przecieków. W moim rozwiązaniu za jednym zamachem mam podłogę i w prosty sposób ocieplony fundament z dwóch stron.

----------


## jezior85

Witam,
A co powiecie na wykorzystanie w podłodze na gruncie twardego styropianu przeznaczonego na fundamenty (bardziej odpornego na wilgoć)? Mam do ułożenia 22cm i dałbym 2x6cm + 10cm. Dodatkowe pytanie dotyczy tego czy zamówić styropian o większych wymiarach (np. 3mx1m) niż standardowe (0,5/0,6m x 1m)? Dodam, że mam dość krzywego chudziaka (doliny i góry o różnicy około 3-4cm na 3m). Nie ukrywam, że ze względu na te krzywizny poważnie zastanawiam się nad perlitem. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## sunrise121

> Ani prosto ani szybko a co za tym idzie też nie tanio.
> *A najpierw to trzeba sprawdzić ile tej wilgoci pod podłogą jest aby nie porywać się z armatą na kurczaka*.


Masz rację. Usuwam armatę na kurczaka. Teraz będzie prosto, szybko i tanio oraz ciepło. Po skalkulowaniu cen z internetu wychodzi, że wykonanie takiej podłogi na gruncie z fundamentem nie powinno przekroczyć 18000 zł pod dom o powierzchni 110m2. Do tego spokojnie można stawiać ściany działowe bezpośrednio na wylewce, a i rozłożyć kable grzejne w warstwie kleju pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.

----------


## o_c

A nie lepiej, taniej, prościej płytę fundamentowa?

----------


## fotohobby

Nie, bo domy posadowione na płytach fundamentowych wg kolegi sunrise121 moga odpłynąć w trakcie ulewnych deszczy, a mamy przecież anomalia klimatyczne 
 :Lol:

----------


## sunrise121

> A nie lepiej, taniej, prościej płytę fundamentowa?


Płyta fundamentowa jest prosta na zdjęciu a w wykonaniu trudniejsza (masa styropianu do cięcia i sklejania) a i cenowo nie wygląda to różowo. Natomiast w czarnym kolorze jest wykonanie płyty na wsi, gdzie są gryzonie. Wprawdzie sąsiedztwo jest do wytrzymania ale jak długo.

----------


## sunrise121

> A w mieście to niby nie ma gryzoni? Polecam bajkę "Mysz ze wsi i mysz z miasta"
> Poza tym który gryzoń jest pasjonatem EPS czy XPS? Myszy itp. są takie durne, że to żrą i szybko zdychają. Groźniejsze są ptaki i owady (osy, szerszenie) ale te raczej w płycie gniazd nie robią tylko w nieosłoniętych ścianach.


Jeżeli w mieście też są gryzonie to wykształcone. Robią tylko nory do zagnieżdżenia się. Ponieważ nauka nie idzie w las, to i te ze wsi w końcu nie będą takie durne i poznają do czego służy ciepła nora. Do tego doszły wcześniej głupsze ptaki i owady.

----------


## sailah

> Masz rację. Usuwam armatę na kurczaka. Teraz będzie prosto, szybko i tanio oraz ciepło. Po skalkulowaniu cen z internetu wychodzi, że wykonanie takiej podłogi na gruncie z fundamentem nie powinno przekroczyć 18000 zł pod dom o powierzchni 110m2. Do tego spokojnie można stawiać ściany działowe bezpośrednio na wylewce, a i rozłożyć kable grzejne w warstwie kleju pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.




sunrise ladnie wygladajacy pomysl.. ale czy czasem ludzie tego nie robia  ze wzgledu na problemy wykonawcze?

nie jestem budowlancem, ale jak zagescisz piach z tym spadkiem? 

jak utrzymasz ciaglosc folii?

poza tym walkowany na forum przeplyw pary jest glownie z wnetrza. styro stanowi duzy opor dla pary. perlit nie. bedzie wykraplanie wody i zbieranie sie u podstawy fundamentu.
jesli juz to trzeba by bylo pomyslec o jakim systemie odwadniania. jesil juz robimy profil to moze tez lagodny profil pod srodkiem posadzki (tu izolacja "zbedna") i odwadnianie przy stopie fundamentowej w jakims zwisie. moze dziurawienie folii i jakis system rynnowy.. obliczanie naprezen.. sciany dzialowe konstrukcyjne? ..wyglada jak fantastyka..

----------


## mati0201

Co myślicie ,aby dać 1-2 cm perlitu z gipsem i na to 15 cm styro ? lub 5 cm styro hydro i 10 cm zwykłej podłogówki?

----------


## Dwd89

Jak to jest w końcu z tym perlitem.

"Ze względu na znaczącą nasiąkliwość perlitu nie można go stosować bezpośrednio na
gruncie jak keramzyt czy też do ocieplania murów piwnicznych od strony gruntu. "

Jeśli zrobimy szczelną wannę w piwnicy. wsypiemy luzem perlit (u mnie tylko 11cm), przykryjemy go czymkolwiek po czym da się chodzić.(płyta cetris 1cm)
Następnie odstęp siatka rurki ogrzewania-wodnego i wylewka. (6cm)

Jeśli perlit tak łatwo wsiąka wodę to pod wylewką będziemy mieli płytę pod którą znajduje się gąbka, która chętnie wsiąka wodę i traci swoje właściwości ochrony przed utratą ciepła.

Jeśli w moim rozumowaniu gdzieś jest błąd dajcie mi proszę o tym znać.

Najgorszy możliwy scenariusz. Zalewa nam pomieszczenie, ściany pokryte tynkiem perlitowym w końcu wyschną. Podłogówką wyciągniemy wilgoć z wylewki. Ale co z wilgocią która utknęła pomiędzy naszą szczelną wanną a płytą pod wylewką?

----------


## Dwd89

jestem na caly weekend na targach budowlanych w bielsku-bialej, sa tu ludzie z perlit polska wiec ich sie wypytam.

Spedzilem dzis kilka godzin na konferencjach o domach pasywnych (bylo o magazynowaniu energi na zime - to do tematu o buforach pojdzie oraz o grzaniu i chlodzeniu powierzchniowym przy udziale pompy ciepla -> grzanie i chlodzenie za pomoca scian i podlog), materialach geobudowlanych ( w tym plyta magnezowa mg0 z perlitu m.in.) ktos mial z nia cos do czynienia ? cenowo na internecie ok 26 zl m2 za grubosc 6mm, na luzny perlit zamiast cetris'a by sie nadala ? 



Odpowiedź bardzo prosta, tam gdzie istnieje ryzyko dostania się do perlitu wody stosujemy tylko hydrofobizowany. Zachowuje się jak kuleczki styropanianu w wodzie, wypływa na powierzchnię, nie tonie. 

Zapytałem też prezesa PIBP o stosowanie styropaniu w podłogach na gruncie i odpowiedź była taka: wilgoć jaka będzie w takim ociepleniu stanowi promil (0.00x%).

Wyraźnie w domach jednorodzinnych energooszczednych NF40 i pasywnych stawiają na pompę ciepła z odwiertem pionowym oraz wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją i termoizolacją. ogrzewanie ścienne oraz podłogowe -> "dotykam ściany i nie czuję aby moje ciało oddawało ciepło - komfort" wystarczy do tego 23st. C na wlocie i 17st. C na wylocie. Zaś w lecie odwrotnie, ładujemy w ściany i podłogi 17st.C. gdyż w naszym dolnym źródle jest ok 10st.C. 

Do sterowania wentylacją najlepiej wyposażyć się w czujnik CO2 i ustawić go na bodajże 650-800 jednostek.  (wybaczcie zapomniałem dokładne wartości oraz skrót jednostki  :wink:  )

Odbył się również pokaz firmy wykonującej test szczelności obiektu. 

Myślę że kilku naszych wspaniałych forumowych projektantów naprawdę powinno znaleźć się na takich targach bo w chwili obecnej budowanie energo i pasywne jest tematem przewodnim. 
Prezes PIBP który ma już na koncie wiele domów oraz osiedli bardzo chętnie udziela na swoim stoisku odpowiedzi na różne dziwne pomysły.

----------


## maciejzi

Jak na proszku PUR położyć podłogówkę? Ma ktoś doświadczenia albo może napisać coś więcej?

Wystarczy położyć folię, na to siatkę np. 15x15cm, i do niej przypiąć rurki podłogówki?

----------


## Maciejka2

Witam,
Już było postanowione. Na wylewkę betonową dajemy:
papę Icopal fundament szybki profil 3,2mm
czarną folię 300
styropian
folia żółta 200
folia aluminiowa ogrzewania podłogowego

ALE

zadzwoniłam do przedstawiciele Icopalu, bo miałam kilka pytań odnośnie papy i on mi polecił takie cudo: 
"Syntetyczna Membrana Icopal
Fundament 1250 uzyskała Atest
Higieniczny Państwowego Zakładu
Higieny nr HK/B/1378/01/2013,
który dopuszcza ją do stosowania
wewnątrz budynków przeznaczonych
na stały pobyt ludzi.
Dedykowana jest do wykonywania
zabezpieczeń wodoszczelnych
i izolacji przeciwwilgociowych
w budownictwie ogólnym, m.in. ścian
i ław fundamentowych, wylewek oraz
podłóg."

Co myślicie? Warto dać tyle kasy za TO? Cena 50zl/m2! 
Mam małe dzieci i jestem teraz w kropce. Chodzi mi o nietoksyczność tego produktu.

----------


## DENT

Witaj
Ja mam ten sam dylemat.Też dostałem wiadomość że zwykła papa,nawet ta super icopal antyradon z alu nie ma atestu do wnętrz.
Na rynku jest tylko ta membrana 1250 Icopala,albo Botament RD 2 Green1.Jest to nakładana pacą chyba masa,która ma atesty i super izoluje,ale cenowo podobna.25 kg kosztuje ponad 500 pln,a ma tego zejść prawie 3 kg na m2. :mad: 
Czy ktoś pracował z tym??
Dent

----------


## Maciejka2

Hej! Wszystkie MĄDRE GŁOWY  bardzo prosimy o opinię  :smile: 
Co sądzicie o wyżej wymienionych produktach?
Jak zdrobić dobrą hydroizolację posadzki i żeby było bezpiecznie dla ludzi?

----------


## surgi22

Mam icopala fundament sbs na chudziaku i nie narzekam. A poza tym nie przesadzajmy jaki jest kontakt z papa we wnętrzu domu po zrobieniu wylewek, położeniu okładziny i tynków ?

----------


## Maciejka2

Surgi22,
w sumie masz rację. Dzięki za opinię.

Może ktos jeszcze się wypowie?

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Jak na proszku PUR położyć podłogówkę? Ma ktoś doświadczenia albo może napisać coś więcej?
> 
> Wystarczy położyć folię, na to siatkę np. 15x15cm, i do niej przypiąć rurki podłogówki?


Ja na proszku ułożyłem folie budowlaną, później ekranującą, na to siatkę 10x10cm i wylewkę ok 7cm, następnie na  wylewkę ponownie położyłem siatkę 10x10cm i przymocowałem ją kołkami i podkładkami, do tego za pomocą zipów elektrycznych przymocuję rurki od podłogówki, to tyle, zdjęcia już wkrótce bo jutro kładziemy rurki  :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

Już trzy obiegi zrobione, ale miałem mało czasu na zdjęcia więc na szybko jedno zrobiłem, widok kuchni i część salonu:

----------


## karolek75

> Ja na proszku ułożyłem folie budowlaną, później ekranującą, na to siatkę 10x10cm i wylewkę ok 7cm, następnie na  wylewkę ponownie położyłem siatkę 10x10cm i przymocowałem ją kołkami i podkładkami, do tego za pomocą zipów elektrycznych przymocuję rurki od podłogówki, to tyle, zdjęcia już wkrótce bo jutro kładziemy rurki


Co ta folia niby ekranuje ? Bez pustki powietrznej to chyba dobre samopoczucie  :wink: 
Jesli jest aluminiowa, to sluzy co najwyzej jako doskonala bariera paroszczelna.

----------


## Łukasz_nowicjusz

> Co ta folia niby ekranuje ? Bez pustki powietrznej to chyba dobre samopoczucie 
> Jesli jest aluminiowa, to sluzy co najwyzej jako doskonala bariera paroszczelna.


Powiem szczerze że biorąc ją do ręki, to stwierdziłem że ekranuje tylko mój portfel  :wink:  ale tak napisałem bo taką nosi nazwę  :big grin:  zawsze kolejny bajer pod betonem  :wink: . Na poważnie zależało mi bardziej na właśnie barierze dla wilgoci, bo folia budowlana była już trochę użytkowana.

----------


## Dwd89

panowie a gdyby na chudziaka dać szczelną wannę, papa i podwójna folia. na to XPS i na ten styropian na dystansach(styropianowych) siatka z oczkiem 10x10 z przypiętymi rurkami podłogówki i wylewka. Żadnej warstwy ślizgającej (folii) pomiędzy XPS'em a wylewką. Wilgoć jaka będzie w ociepleniu i pod ociepleniem przez dyfuzję w końcu z tamtąd wyjdzie. 

Gdzie tu jest błąd ? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## makow11

> Gdzie tu jest błąd ? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Dla mnie nie jest problemem izolacja pomiędzy chudziakiem a styro/xps. Chudziak powyżej gruntu na zewnątrz ,a pod nim warstwa ,która nie podciąga kapilarnie - więc folii nie daję .Problemem jest szczelna wanna izolacyjna pomiędzy styro/xps a wylewką.
Pewniejsza jest papa ale ja nie zaryzykuję kontaktu ze styropianem.Jak to zrobić ,żeby ekipa chodząca buciorami po siatce zbrojeniowej nie przecięła folii podczas wylewania betonu  :Confused:

----------


## mazi07

a jeśli się robi ogrzewanie podłogowe to czym ocieplić taką podłogę??

----------


## songoku_xxx

Hej!,

Ja zrobiłem płytę fundamentową ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym na 15 cm XPS. Chciałbym na to dać 10 cm styro a na tym ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Nie planuję dawać już żadnej folii na płyte bo podobno beton ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym jest niekapilarny.

Mam plan dać tylko styro potem folia, ogrzewanie a na koniec wylewka. Dobrze będzie?  :smile: 

Pzdr
M

----------


## karolek75

> Hej!,
> 
> Ja zrobiłem płytę fundamentową ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym na 15 cm XPS. Chciałbym na to dać 10 cm styro a na tym ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> Nie planuję dawać już żadnej folii na płyte bo podobno beton ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym jest niekapilarny.
> 
> Mam plan dać tylko styro potem folia, ogrzewanie a na koniec wylewka. Dobrze będzie? 
> 
> Pzdr
> M


Co do beton o miałbym wątpliwości. Ale XPS z pewnością  nie podciąga.

----------


## klima10

Witam przerabiałem ten temat kilka miesięcy przeczytałem chyba wszystko co jest w interncie pytałem dzwoniłem i podjołem decyzje dla biedoty żeby cena nie zabiła choć tanio też nie jest i tak
1 Na chudziak- papy oprócz jednej (której cena jest kosmiczna) nie dają deklaracji użytkowania do wewnątrz budynku mówią że można ale papieru z badaniami nie dadzą. Więc na chudziaka idzie masa bitumiczna wodna 3mm szczelna wanna producentów ile chcecie zależy od ceny ja wybrałem P2k cena dobra na bieda dom.
2 Na szczelną wannę idzie pdsypka perlitowo gipsowa żeby w razie czego coś tam zbierała (Perlit ten hydrofobizowany nie nasiąka wodą) grubość 180 bo ten grupszy agro jest mieszany i ma różną wagę proporcje podane w wątku, tak jak pisali ci którzy robili zraszać ne podlewać, wysokość 15-20cm w zależności co komu potrzebne.
3 Na perlit 10cm styropianu eps i tu uwaga trzeba przemyśleć co kto chce stawiać jeżeli jakieś stoły komode szafkę pod telewizor itp czyli nie ciężkie rzeczy wystarczy eps 100, jeżeli np w kuchni to minimum eps 150, 200 podobno słabszy osiada takie info od fachowców od styropianu.
4 Dalej już prosto ogrzewanie , wylewka, płytki lub panele itp
Mam nadzieję że komuś pomogłem i nie musiał czytać tego wszystkiego co ja bo mętlik w głowie jest niezły Pozdrawiam.

----------


## klima10

Jeszcze jedno do innego ocieplenia, przy kładzeniu pustaków porotherm na bloczki fundamentowe ja żeby już zrobić wannę też kładę masę bitumiczną żeby ją związać z chudziakiem i dwie warstwy cegieł zasypuję jeszcze perlitem (taki isomur dla biedoty) na100% niczego nie podciągnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

Ostatnio wpadł mi do głowy pomysł,żeby zamiast folii jako izolację  styropianu na podłodze dać plandekę.
Plandeki są wodoodporne,wytrzymałe ,grube,mają spore wymiary i są tanie Po plandece można śmiało chodzić bez obawy uszkodzenia.
Jakieś wady?

----------


## o_c

Co znaczy "wodoodporne"?

----------


## makow11

Wodoodporny-wodoszczelny

----------


## herakles

A papa?

----------


## makow11

Papa kiepsko się zgadza ze styropianem -może są jakieś lepsze ale cena będzie wysoka,I nie wiem czy są jakieś z atestem do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych. Za duzo wydałem na styro podłogowe ,żeby ryzykować wieloletni kontakt styropianu z papą.
Plandeka omija te problemy.Jednak zanim ją zastosuję muszę poszukać ewentualnych wad.

----------


## o_c

Znaczy się ile mm słupa wody tej wodoodporności te plandeki mają?
Bo lepsze te plandeki od moich skoro wodoszczelne są/

----------


## makow11

W studni te plandeki nie będą leżeć,a poza tym jeżeli masz coś konkretnego do powiedzenia to mów -to nie szkoła i nie klasówka.

----------


## herakles

> Papa kiepsko się zgadza ze styropianem -może są jakieś lepsze ale cena będzie wysoka,I nie wiem czy są jakieś z atestem do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych. Za duzo wydałem na styro podłogowe ,żeby ryzykować wieloletni kontakt styropianu z papą.
> Plandeka omija te problemy.Jednak zanim ją zastosuję muszę poszukać ewentualnych wad.


Teraz rozumiem, wątku nie doczytałeś! Doczytaj to zrozumiesz czemu papa. Od początku musisz przeczytać.
Oczywiście, że styropian nie może z papą leżeć.
I jeszcze, co to za styropian co taki drogi jest.

----------


## makow11

> Teraz rozumiem, wątku nie doczytałeś! Doczytaj to zrozumiesz czemu papa. Od początku musisz przeczytać..


Wątek czytałem dawno temu i mam świadomość ,że adam_mk proponował perlit z gipsem.
Pomysł ten padł bo ciężko o szczelną wannę izolacyjną w rozsądnych cenach -folię łatwo przedziurawić,a papa i styro nie teges.
Dlatego w tym wątku rzuciłem pod rozwagę plandekę.
Temat izolacji i ociepleń wciąż ewoluuje ,nie każdy chce perlit z gipsem, więc myślę ,że warto rozważać alternatywy.
Styropian mam Aqua EPS- 200

----------


## herakles

> Wątek czytałem dawno temu i mam świadomość ,że adam_mk proponował perlit z gipsem.
> Pomysł ten padł bo ciężko o szczelną wannę izolacyjną w rozsądnych cenach -folię łatwo przedziurawić,a papa i styro nie teges.
> Dlatego w tym wątku rzuciłem pod rozwagę plandekę.
> Temat izolacji i ociepleń wciąż ewoluuje ,nie każdy chce perlit z gipsem, więc myślę ,że warto rozważać alternatywy.
> Styropian mam Aqua EPS- 200


Nie rozumiem twojej wypowiedzi. Pomysł padł? Jaki pomysł? Wanna droga, tania jak jest z papy, ale styro nie może być z papą, stąd pomysł adama na perlit. Był też pumeks.

----------


## makow11

> Nie rozumiem twojej wypowiedzi. Pomysł padł?.


Padł pomysł w sensie propozycji -wanna z papy+perlit.

----------


## herakles

no ale jak chcesz robić wodo*szczelnie* to jak inaczej? Papę zgrzewasz, jak dobrze położysz to nie ma bata, na wieki szczelne.

----------


## makow11

Jasne,tylko to opcja dla osób ,które robią perlit z gipsem.Ja szukam  alternatywy dla tych co kładą styropian z tym ,że przy styropianie chyba   rozsądniej jest styropian kłaść bezpośrednio na chudziaku-bez  wanny.Natomiast cholernie ważna jest szczelna wanna nad styropianem stąd  pomysł ,żeby plandeką zabezpieczyć górę styropianu ,na którym będzie  leżała folia paroszczelna.Myślę że nie jest możliwe takie robienie wylewek,żeby tej folii nie uszkodzić ,a to już prosta droga do do wilgoci pod styropianem.

----------


## adam_mk

Opisałeś prostą drogę do wilgoci pod i w styropianie.
Chudziak TERAZ wydaje się Tobie suchy, bo cały czas jest suszony i ogrzewany/owiewany powietrzem.
Połóż na nim na dwa dni te płyty, co je już masz i po dwóch dniach podnieś.
WTEDY zrozumiesz o czym tu piszą.

Folia jako sepsrator papy i styropianu jest pomysłem takim sobie...
Ale...
Jak na papę wysypiesz z 5cm perlitu, bez gipsu, prosto z worka, a na tym ułożysz styro, to masz tak, jak chcesz i lubisz.
Byleś POTEM w to styro wody nie wlał (z wylewek).

Adam M.

----------


## Crisiano

Ja bym chcial zobaczyc jak uklada styro na tych 5cm perlitu bez gipsu, a potem jeszcze po tym chodzi, o wylewkach nie wspominajac. Zrobi mu sie salatka...

----------


## autorus

Życie jest okrutne. Łatwo nie będzie.

----------


## Crisiano

Adam ma doswiadczenie z perlitem wiec on wie jak to zrobic ale innym polecam wpierw kupic sobie worek perlitu i sie nim pobawic. Mi troche zostalo i moge odsprzedac po kosztach jakby co.

----------


## herakles

A goście od akła styro już kasę wzięli, hehe.......
No więc makow11 proponuję Ci naprawdę ponowną lekturę wątku, bo próbujesz na siłę zrobić sobie kuku tylko chyba po to, żeby mieć w głowie aqua styro a nie mieć DOBRZE!

----------


## makow11

> Opisałeś prostą drogę do wilgoci pod i w styropianie.
> Chudziak TERAZ wydaje się Tobie suchy, bo cały czas jest suszony i ogrzewany/owiewany powietrzem.
> 
> Adam M.


Chudziak u mnie kapilarnie nie podciągnie,więc stosowanie szczelnej wanny nie  pomoże.Jeżeli pod styropianem będzie wilgoć to myślę ,że chudziak wilgoć  wpije,natomiast wanna spowoduje powstanie "kałuży". Myślę ,że o wiele  ważniejsza jest szczelna góra -szczelna folia, ściany pionowe do  wysokości wylewki zabezpieczone przed wnikaniem wilgoci np.folią w  płynie.
Mam świadomość ,że w powietrzu jest wilgoć(dlatego kupiłem  styropian Aqua) ,ale ile jej będzie po ułożeniu styro .Chcę się skupić  na szczelnej czapce utrudniającej wnikanie wilgoci na przestrzeni lat,a  moim  jedynym pomysłem na zabezpieczenie tego co bedzie na styro leżało  jest plandeka.
Perlit pod styropianem wydaje mi się trudnym  zadaniem,ale może cieniutka warstwa gipsu rozwiąże problem z  pierwszym,niewielkim atakiem wilgoci jaki ma szansę się pojawić niedługo  po ułożeniu styro?




> A goście od akła styro już kasę wzięli, hehe.......
> No więc makow11 proponuję Ci naprawdę ponowną lekturę wątku, bo próbujesz na siłę zrobić sobie kuku tylko chyba po to, żeby mieć w głowie aqua styro a nie mieć DOBRZE!


Nie wiem o co ci chodzi,wypisujesz dziwne rzeczy ,żadnych konkretów.Jakie kuku?
*J-J* też powiesz ,że sobie zrobił kuku bo użył styropianu? I jeszcze w błoto wywalił pieniądze na Aqua.Wiekszos ludzi z tematu "dom ciepy,pasywny..." ma styropian w podłodze,w większości przypadków zwykły i jakoś nie narzekają na wzrost kosztów ogrzewania.

----------


## herakles

Zrobisz czapkę i zamkniesz tam wilgoć na lata. Będzie się tam gromadziła. Bagno tam zrobisz. To wszystko o czym piszesz jest w wątku wyjaśnione i opisane. Przeczytaj go jeszcze raz. Dlaczego twierdzisz, że chudziak nic nie podciągnie? Beton podciąga jak głupi. Od góry nie ma się przed czym zabezpieczać, od dołu trzeba.

----------


## makow11

> Dlaczego twierdzisz, że chudziak nic nie podciągnie? Beton podciąga jak głupi. .


Jak chudziak ma podciągnąć skoro żwir nie podciąga???No chyba,.że masz chudziaka równo z gruntem.




> Od góry nie ma się przed czym zabezpieczać...



Teraz to żeś pojechał po gaciach. Brak porządnego zabezpieczenia od góry  może prowadzić do kłopotów
.Założenie - powietrze w chałupie o  wilgotności 50%,a pod podłogą jaka wilgotność?Jeżeli izolację połozy się  w odpowiednim okresie na pewno będzie niższa..Do momentu aż ktoś nie  wyskoczy z teorią , że "Od góry nie ma się przed czym zabezpieczać..

----------


## Parkiet

Po co gmatwać proste sprawy? Najpierw chudziak, po nim hydroizolacja, dalej termoizolacja, dalej paroizolacja a na nią wylewka. makow11 zastanów się czy Twoja plandeka przepuszcza parę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## herakles

Jaka zadanie ma spełniać tam paroizolacja?

----------


## makow11

A po co hydroizolacja na chudziaku?Pytam poważnie.Przecież jeżeli pod  chudym jest żwir ,który kapilarnie nie podciąga to skąd tam ma być  wilgoć z gruntu?
Natomiast jeżeli bierzemy pd uwagę wilgoć ,która z  biegiem lat będzie próbowała dostać się pod wylewkę to wydaje mi się ,że  brak hydroizolacji na chudziaku tylko może pomóc.Te niewielkie ilości  wilgoci wchłonie chudy



> Po co gmatwać proste sprawy? Najpierw chudziak, po nim hydroizolacja, dalej termoizolacja, dalej paroizolacja a na nią wylewka. makow11 zastanów się czy Twoja plandeka przepuszcza parę. Pozdrawiam.


Pary to ona na pewno nie powstrzyma /sprawdziłem/jednak osłoni folię przed bardzo prawdopodobnym uszkodzeniem.



> Jaka zadanie ma spełniać tam paroizolacja?


Teraz ja tobie napiszę  :tongue: przeczytaj cały wątek jeszcze raz -chyba o tym tutaj było.Jeżeli nie to jest o tym w wątku "*Tanie i komfortowe domy zużywające od 0do 20kWh m2 rocznie*




> Już trzy obiegi zrobione, ale miałem  mało czasu na zdjęcia więc na szybko jedno zrobiłem, widok kuchni i  część salonu:
> Załącznik 258787


Czy dobrze widzę ,że rurki masz położone na jakiejś wylewce?

----------


## herakles

Pytam bo nie wiem. Zapytam jeszcze raz po co paroizolacja nad warstwą ocieplenia? Może źle czytałem ten wątek, ale to pomóż.

Co do żwiru to się nie wypowiem oficjalnie ale wydaje mnie się, że tam woda w szczelinach sobie powietrzem będzie krążyć. Nie bez przyczyny gwc żwirowe nawilża powietrze.

----------


## makow11

> Zapytam jeszcze raz po co  paroizolacja nad  warstwą ocieplenia? Może źle czytałem ten wątek, ale to  pomóż.
> .


Porządna izolacja ma zapobiec dostaniu się tam wilgoci ,która może się tam pojawić poprzez dyfuzję



> . Nie bez przyczyny gwc żwirowe nawilża powietrze.


Ale z reguły pod chudym mamy inny rodzaj żwiru,pospółki i na dodatek solidnie zagęszczony - u mnie 350kg maszyną

----------


## herakles

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyfuzja to raz.

dlaczego zadałem to pytanie, ano stawiam tezę, że parna izolacja jest niepotrzebna. Jeżeli dostanie się tam woda pod nią, to się nie wydostanie i będzie tam bagno na wieki. No ba jak ma "wyparować"?

----------


## makow11

I co mam zrobić z tym linkiem Wikipedii?Poczytaj temat ,który ci podałem jest tam sporo o dyfuzji.




> *Pytam bo nie wiem*. Zapytam jeszcze raz po co  paroizolacja nad warstwą ocieplenia? Może źle czytałem ten wątek, ale to  pomóż.
> .





> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyfuzja to raz.
> 
> dlaczego zadałem to pytanie, ano* stawiam tezę, że parna izolacja jest niepotrzebna*.


To się zastanów ,wiesz czy nie wiesz.
Jak coś wiesz to mów po ludzku ,a nie takie gadanie jak z dzieciakiem i dziwne podpuchy.
Chcesz ,to zrób sobie tak ,żeby ci wilgoć parowała,a najlepiej to nie kładź żadnej folii to szybciej ci wyparuje

----------


## herakles

> I co mam zrobić z tym linkiem Wikipedii?Poczytaj temat ,który ci podałem jest tam sporo o dyfuzji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To się zastanów ,wiesz czy nie wiesz.
> Jak coś wiesz to mów po ludzku ,a nie takie gadanie jak z dzieciakiem i dziwne podpuchy.
> Chcesz ,to zrób sobie tak ,żeby ci wilgoć parowała,a najlepiej to nie kładź żadnej folii to szybciej ci wyparuje


Ok, mała podpucha była, nie gniewaj się. Co chciałem nakreślić. Wyrzućmy wszystkie kolorowe ulotki i sponsorowane artykuły pseudonaukowe do kosza które nam piszą o super hiper izolacji odbijającej cudownie całe ciepełko i wodę i zastanówmy się co nam ta izolacja NAD warstwą ocieplenia daje. Moim zdaniem jedynie blokuje wodę technologiczną podczas wylewania wylewek, czy jest w ogóle potrzebna?

Kto jej nie robił???
Kto ją zrobił zerwał i miał BAGNO???

----------


## karolek75

Herakles jaki proponujesz zatem uklad warst dla plyty fundamentowej izolowanej pod i nad ?

----------


## makow11

> zastanówmy się co nam ta izolacja NAD warstwą ocieplenia daje. Moim zdaniem jedynie blokuje wodę technologiczną podczas wylewania wylewek


To trzeba tak zrobić żeby ta izolacja była szczelna i żadnej wody technologicznej tam nie będzie.Dlatego u siebie kładę solidną izolację z folii,najlepiej jeszcze paroszczelną i to wszystko przykrywam plandeką.Nie ma bata,żeby wilgoć z betonu dostała się pod folię
.Problem jest tylko w szczelnym zaizolowaniu dylatacji.Skupiam się głównie wnikaniu wilgoci przez lata i tego chcę uniknąć

----------


## herakles

Ale to działa też w drugą stronę. Żadna wilgoć się nie wydostanie! Pozatym śmiem wątpić, czy folia (dziurawa) plandeka czy coś innego stanowi barierę dla wody. Wnikanie wilgoci następuje właśnie od dołu.

----------


## Parkiet

Moim zdaniem trzeba rozróżnić wodę od wilgoci, kapilarność od higroskopijności, oraz wziąć pod uwagę właściwości materiału termoizolacyjnego w zakresie chłonności i higroskopijności a pozostałych izolatorów w zakresie wodo lub paro przepuszczalności. Powyższa znajomość pozwoli odpowiednio skonfigurować całą izolację stosownie do potrzeb. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## autorus

U mnie NAd warstwa ocieplenia nie będzie żadnych folii. Bo niby po co?

----------


## Parkiet

> U mnie NAd warstwa ocieplenia nie będzie żadnych folii. Bo niby po co?


 Ok. a kiedy włączysz ogrzewanie i zaczniesz osuszać wylewkę, to jak myślisz, gdzie będzie "szła wilgoć"?

----------


## autorus

Po zastanowieniu u mnie jednak jest folia. Ale jej zadaniem jest tylko ograniczenie wody z wylewki.

----------


## herakles

> Ok. a kiedy włączysz ogrzewanie i zaczniesz osuszać wylewkę, to jak myślisz, gdzie będzie "szła wilgoć"?


wentylacją na zewnątrz???

----------


## Parkiet

Też

----------


## surgi22

Przez ścianę na zewnątrz  :Confused:  ( u tych co wierzą w oddychanie ścian ).

----------


## autorus

Hi hi. Oddychanie ścian  :smile:  zawsze mnie to rozczula.

----------


## surgi22

Jak każdego myślącego  :bye:

----------


## Parkiet

> wentylacją na zewnątrz???


 Tak z wentylacją na zewnatrz też, a dlaczego?
 Wentylacją na zewnątrz osuszysz wylewkę powierzchniowo. 
Chcąc dosuszyć w całości trzeba użyć ciepła, a wówczas wilgoć zawarta w dolnej części wylewki ma bliżej izolacji termicznej, więc w  pewnej ilości tam się udaje, wnikając po części do styropianu lub między nim w kierunku hydroizolacji. Przy podłogach na gruncie powyższa wilgoć może ulec kondencaji na hydroizolacji. I nie ma problemu przy ceramice, kamieniu, problem jest przy posadzkach drewnianych, kiedy po pół czy pełnym roku zmieni się układ temperatur i wilgoć wędruje do góry w deski. Podłoga krawędziuje, łódkuje czy podnosi się do góry.
Dla zobrazowania tematu:
100 m2 wylewki to 600 litrów wody do odparowania, niech  2/3 pójdzie do góry  to w izolacje wejdzie około* 200*l.
Folia nie pozwala na przenikanie wilgoci w strefę izolacji pod posadzką. 
I to na tyle , można się rozczulić, zastanowić lub olać to o czym pisałem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## herakles

Pierwszą zimę należy ogrzać budynek bez podłóg. Suche zimowe powietrze wysusza na pieprz wszystko co ma w sobie wodę.

----------


## surgi22

Wierzysz w to że po wygrzaniu wylewki i sprawdzeniu jej wilgotności ( żaden odpowiedzialny parkieciarz nie położy desek na wilgotną wylewkę)  masz jeszcze 200 litrów wody poniżej ?

----------


## Parkiet

> Pierwszą zimę należy ogrzać budynek bez podłóg. Suche zimowe powietrze wysusza na pieprz wszystko co ma w sobie wodę.


I słusznie, o ile jest czas. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Parkiet

> Wierzysz w to że po wygrzaniu wylewki i sprawdzeniu jej wilgotności ( żaden odpowiedzialny parkieciarz nie położy desek na wilgotną wylewkę)  masz jeszcze 200 litrów wody poniżej ?


Parkieciarz przyjdzie, sprawdzi i stwierdzi, że wylewka jest sucha. 
I taka bedzie prawda. 
Co mądrzejszy zajrzy głębiej, pod wylewkę do samej hydroizolacji, i na ogół znajduje to tam czego szuka  a co mogłoby mu to zaszkodzić.
Osuszenie całej konstrukcji podłogi (izolacje + wylewki) jest o wiele trudniejsze niż osuszenie samej wylewki oddzielonej folią od termoizolacji.
 Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Dlatego jak zauważył herakles nie należy się zbytnio spieszyć przy budowaniu domu ale zachować reżim technologiczny i zdrowy rozsądek, a będzie wszystko OK.

----------


## autorus

Jak grzać bez podłóg skoro mam ogrzewanie podłogowe  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

> Dlatego jak zauważył herakles nie należy się zbytnio spieszyć przy budowaniu domu ale zachować reżim technologiczny i zdrowy rozsądek, a będzie wszystko OK.


Powiedz to zonie  :big tongue:

----------


## Parkiet

Bardzo trudno jest dobrze wykonać drewnianą podłogę w szybko budowanym budynku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karolek75

Zona mowi ze dla chcacego nic trudnego  :wink:

----------


## Parkiet

I jest w tym wiele prawdy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## herakles

> Jak grzać bez podłóg skoro mam ogrzewanie podłogowe


Ale masz ogrzewanie wylewkowe a nie parkietowe. Woda jest nie tylko w wylewkach, jak położysz tynk to jest w tynku i tak dalej.... Zimowanie ogrzanego domu jest po prostu pewnym etapem budowy. Kładziesz wszystko co mokre i zimujesz. Jak kto chce szybciej to niech se coś wymyśli....

----------


## karolek75

> Ale masz ogrzewanie wylewkowe a nie parkietowe. Woda jest nie tylko w wylewkach, jak położysz tynk to jest w tynku i tak dalej.... Zimowanie ogrzanego domu jest po prostu pewnym etapem budowy. Kładziesz wszystko co mokre i zimujesz. Jak kto chce szybciej to niech se coś wymyśli....


kolega wymyslil - 2500 za prad w taryfie budowlanej na osuszacze. Plus xxx za wypozyczenie.

----------


## herakles

> kolega wymyslil - 2500 za prad w taryfie budowlanej na osuszacze. Plus xxx za wypozyczenie.


Ale że co klima do -10 i grzanie do +30 i tak przez 2-3 miesiące? OK, też będzie dobrze.....

----------


## karolek75

> Ale że co klima do -10 i grzanie do +30 i tak przez 2-3 miesiące? OK, też będzie dobrze.....


Wlasnie o to mi chodzi - jaki ma sens uzywanie osuszacza w swiezo budowanym budynku w miesiacach maj-czerwiec? Czy sie pomyle ze te osuszacze to wiekszosc tej wody to wyciagnely wlasnie z dostarczonego powietrza przez otwarte okna ?

----------


## herakles

> Wlasnie o to mi chodzi - jaki ma sens uzywanie osuszacza w swiezo budowanym budynku w miesiacach maj-czerwiec? Czy sie pomyle ze te osuszacze to wiekszosc tej wody to wyciagnely wlasnie z dostarczonego powietrza przez otwarte okna ?


Jeśli powietrze wpadające leciałoby przez osuszacz na dom to właśnie by tak było, ale tu jest chyba jeszcze troszkę inaczej bo osuszacz osusza to co wpadnie ale i to co jest już wewnątrz.

----------


## Waldy

A nie lepiej zainwestować w anhydryt?

----------


## cruz

> A nie lepiej zainwestować w anhydryt?


A ono wody nie ma? A po paru godzinach od wylania to nie robi sauny?

----------


## Waldy

To zależy.Generalnie wylewka jest dość szybko robiona,a potem można ją używać już po 2-3 dniach od odjazdu ekipy wykonawczej. Te systemy grzewcze posiadają często automatyczną regulację temperatury,więc sauna może być,tylko wtedy,jeśli odpowiednio wysoko wysterujesz regulator. :yes:

----------


## surgi22

Waldy czytaj ze zrozumieniem . Co znaczy wg Ciebie użytkować wylewkę anhydrytową po 3 dniach ( no chyba nie masz na myśli tego że możesz po niej chodzić), proponujesz wygrzewać wylewkę ??  a może kłaść płytki czy parkiet ?? :sick:

----------


## Waldy

Proponuję po prostu alternatywny system grzewczy.

----------


## surgi22

Waldy nie pal tego g...a.  O czym tym piszesz ???

----------


## Parkiet

Zajrzyjcie na  http://www.parkietekspert.pl/artykul...dzki-drewniane

----------


## cruz

> To zależy.Generalnie wylewka jest dość szybko robiona,a potem można ją używać już po 2-3 dniach od odjazdu ekipy wykonawczej. Te systemy grzewcze posiadają często automatyczną regulację temperatury,więc sauna może być,tylko wtedy,jeśli odpowiednio wysoko wysterujesz regulator.


Nie miałeś anhydrytu a ja mam. Po paru godzinach od wylania w pomieszczeniu w którym został wylany anhydryt robi się sauna - ciepło i parno (z okien spływa woda). I nie możesz wtedy wietrzyć a grzać (podłogówkę) zaczynasz dopiero sporo później.

----------


## surgi22

Dokładnie jak napisałeś - też mam anhydrytowe wylewki i o czym pisał Waldy wie chyba tylko On ( chociaż tego też nie jestem pewien ) :cool:

----------


## devileczek

Porządny artykuł. A u mnie 3 rok, tradycyjna wylewka i SUUUCHHOOOO do samego dołu. Straszenie o 'bagienku' sie nie sprawdziło.

----------


## surgi22

Bo pisze i straszy ktoś kto nie ma pojęcia co to przerwa technologiczna i jak budować aby to miało ręce i nogi .

----------


## mati0201

Witam wykonałem podsypkę z perlitu około 5 cm max wymieszanym z gipsem budowlanym 65-70 l perlitu na 5 kg gipsu na koniec wszystko zalane wodą . Po jednym dniu powierzchnia nie jest spójna można spokojnie po większym kopnięciu nogi dotrzeć do papy. co zrobiłem nie tak ? czy mogę na tym kłaść styropian mam obawy . Proszę o pomoc .

P.s  Może jeszcze raz zasypać to cementem po powierzchni i zalać jeszcze raz wodą ?

----------


## autorus

Odczekaj jeszcze trochę. Mało tego perlitu dałeś.

----------


## mati0201

5 cm perlitu i na to 10 cm styropianu .
Co do perlitu rozmawiałem z Adamem .  Powiedział że musiałem dać mało gipsu . Oraz tak naprawdę przy tej warstwie  gipsu nie musiało być. Posadzka w tej chwili osusza się następny etap styropian.

----------


## autorus

Pomysł Adama nie zawierał styropianu. I to miało sens. Rurki powinny być mocowane bezpośrednio do perlitu.  Ale okazało się że rurki nie trzymają się skorupy z perlitu i znajomy dal styropian bodajże 2cm albo 3. Ale 10? Hm

----------


## lesz

pewnie perlitogips dla ominiecia zabawy w wycinanke styro  :smile:  opcja za malo gipsu prawdopodobna. Nie pamietam ile u siebie dawalem :/ ale na pewno wiecej.

----------


## makow11

[email protected] ,jaki jest sens dawać 5cm miksu i zalewać go wodą?Przecież gips miał tworzyć stabilną skorupę na wierzchu i materiał pochłaniający wilgoć pod spodem.Ty na perlit  dajesz styropian ,który stabilizuje ci podłoże więc po co ci skorupa?

----------


## Nowy25

Witam,
Proszę o opinię czy takie ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie ma sens ?;
mam do zagospodarowania 28,5 cm :
1,5 cm parkiet lub deska klejona do wylewki
7 cm - wylewka
siatka stalowa do której będą mocowane rurki PEX
15 cm styropian
5 cm perlit
folia 0,5 mm x 2

----------


## przybyl

Tak mnie nurtuje pytanie odnośnie izolacji termicznej ścianek działowych ( temat był w wotku już podniesiony ale jakoś mu się zmarło śmiercią naturalnom i żadnej kokluzi nie było ). No bo jak ścianke działową na chudiaku stawiamy a perlit na chudziak, to de fakto pod ścianką żadnej izolacji nie ma czy taki mostek jest na tyle mały że pomijalny, czy też trzeba by tam dać izomura jakiegoś ( ktoś pisał że dawał myśli nie rozwinoł ) ?

----------


## o_c

U mnie działówki z bk klasy 550. Pominąłem problem.

----------


## przybyl

A jakiej grubości ma kolega te działówki ? Stawiane na papę ( tej od szczelnej wanny ) ?

  Może można  by tak jakiś w tym miejscu pustaczek keramzytowy  zastosować i zasypać w środku perlitem ?

----------


## o_c

12 cm. 
U mnie w środku tylko działówki.
IMHO lepiej przejechać pierwszy wiersz jakimś lżejszym bk niż bawić się pustakami keramzytowymi.

----------


## przybyl

Keramzyt z perlitem będzie jednak lepiej izolował ( jeszcze lepiej jakiś izomur alt to $ ) w czym jest lepszy bk ?  Swoją drogą też  chce działówki 12 cm z tym że z silikatu.

----------


## cruz

> Keramzyt z perlitem będzie jednak lepiej izolował ( jeszcze lepiej jakiś izomur alt to $ ) w czym jest lepszy bk ?  Swoją drogą też  chce działówki 12 cm z tym że z silikatu.


Tym, że ssie wodę jak pelikan albo smok, że pracuje termicznie, że po tej pracy pęka. A że ekipy tynkujące to wiedzą to by nie było reklamacji to tynkują na siatkę - leczą pryszcza pudrem.

----------


## przybyl

> Tym, że ssie wodę jak pelikan albo smok, że pracuje termicznie, że po tej pracy pęka. A że ekipy tynkujące to wiedzą to by nie było reklamacji to tynkują na siatkę - leczą pryszcza pudrem.


Z tym że ma być przecież na wierzchu " wanny ze papy" czyli teoretycznie wody tam nie powinno być. A po bokach obsypany perlitem wiec  tym bardziej . A ściana działowa tak ciężka znowuż nie jest żeby to było jakoś mechanicznie mocno obciążone.

----------


## makow11

> Witam,
> Proszę o opinię czy takie ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie ma sens ?;
> mam do zagospodarowania 28,5 cm :
> 1,5 cm parkiet lub deska klejona do wylewki
> *7 cm - wylewka*
> siatka stalowa do której będą mocowane rurki PEX
> 15 cm styropian
> 5 cm perlit
> folia 0,5 mm x 2


Jeżeli to ma być ogrzewanie akumulacyjne to nie wiem czy te 7cm to nie za mało,no i pomyślałbym nad porządną izolacją nad styropianarm

----------


## Nowy25

makow11
Ogrzewanie planuje gazowe z rekuperacją. Zapytam jeszcze o dobrą izolację nad styropianem.
Jeden z wykonawców doradza jako ostatnią warstwę ocieplenia płytę styropianową z ekranem (a zamiast siatki stalowej uważa że lepiej dać plastyfikatory do wylewki ) - czy to faktycznie jest wystarczające jako izolacja przed wilgocią od wylewki ?
jako alternatywne rozwiązanie,gdy będę się upierał przy siatce stalowej ( siatkę chcę aby była lekko uniesiona  rura pex będzie lepiej oblana wylewką ), proponuje rozłożenie pod siatką standardowej foli z ekranem, i tu się zastanawiam co rozłożyć aby spełniało rolę dobrej izolacji ?

----------


## qubic

> makow11
> Ogrzewanie planuje gazowe z rekuperacją. Zapytam jeszcze o dobrą izolację nad styropianem.
> Jeden z wykonawców doradza jako ostatnią warstwę ocieplenia płytę styropianową z ekranem (a zamiast siatki stalowej uważa że lepiej dać plastyfikatory do wylewki ) - czy to faktycznie jest wystarczające jako izolacja przed wilgocią od wylewki ?
> jako alternatywne rozwiązanie,gdy będę się upierał przy siatce stalowej ( siatkę chcę aby była lekko uniesiona  rura pex będzie lepiej oblana wylewką ), proponuje rozłożenie pod siatką standardowej foli z ekranem, i tu się zastanawiam co rozłożyć aby spełniało rolę dobrej izolacji ?


nie dawaj sobie wciskać jakiejś foli z ekranem pewnie w cenie masakrycznej. jak już chcesz to daj zwykłą folię.

----------


## makow11

> nie dawaj sobie wciskać jakiejś foli z ekranem pewnie w cenie masakrycznej. jak już chcesz to daj zwykłą folię.


Zwykłą paroszczelną i zadbaj ,żeby ta folia pozostała szczelna podczas wylewek.Ja u siebie jako warstwę zbrojącą folię kładę plandekę

----------


## er-brq

Dzien dobry,

zainteresowana tematem zanabylam perlit. przyjechalo 20m3. 
caly watek przeczytany, wiedza chyba wzglednie przyswojona - zaczelismy od testow.
(a testy dlatego ze znajdowalam jak do tej pory przerozne propozycje stosowanych przez Was proporcji...)

w warstwach podlogi mamy 20cm dostepnych do wykorzystania na izolacje, zatem jak na razie sklaniamy sie do rozwiazania tego typu:
- perlit-gips idzie na wanne z papy SBS (wybralam - mam nadzieje - pape typu "w miare sensowny kompromis cena-jakosc".)
- pierwsze 10cm perlitu od dolu albo calkiem sypkie (wyobrazam sobie trudnosci techniczne..) albo w proporcji 10-15kg gipsu na 125l (worek) perlitu
- nastepne 10cm perlitu w proporcji 20-25kg gipsu na 125l perlitu.


ponizej fotki z testow. 
(w testach proporcje niestety malo dokladne bo ciezko w warunkach domowych i na malych probkach oszacowac odpowiednio dokladnie...)

na malej powierzchni perlit juz przy proporcji 15kg gipsu na 125l perlitu okazuje sie calkiem trwaly. mozna po nim skakac, nic sie nie dzieje. 
(hm, obstawiam ze przeniesie wieksze obciazenie niz np. norma dla stropow czyli 150kg/m2)
gora ladnie zwiazala, srodek pozostal sypki (dol zwiazal bo zaciagnelo wody od dolu, bokami)
podejrzewam ze gdyby nie zdejmowac formy nie pekalby w ogole.


Załącznik 278723


do drugiego testu (proporcja ok 22kg gipsu na 125l perlitu) dalismy wiecej wody - tak mniej wiecej 2cm wody powyzej grubszej frakcji, do wsiakniecia i tak dwa razy. czyli - przy duzej powierzchni - byly by to potezne kaluze.
zwiazalo niemalze do samego dolu, 20cm mieszanki perlit-gips. na sciskanie odporne nawet po wyjeciu z formy i usilnym skakaniu.

Załącznik 278724

(gdyby cokolwiek wiecej z ujec z testow mialo by byc przydatne to oczywiscie zdjec mam mnostwo)

rozne inne spostrzezenia:
- nie ma sensu mieszac dlugo mieszadlem - gips jako ciezszy opada na dno, mieszanka sie rozwarstwia. skuteczniejsze jest wrecz krotkie krecenie cala beczka niz uzywanie mieszadla
- w skladach budowlanych standardowo robia wielkie oczy na haslo 160 workow gipsu. maja - zazwyczaj - dwa lub trzy.  :wink: 
- rownie ciezko upolowac kasterki 210 l. skonczylo sie na beczce.

Czy ktos moglby moze ustosunkowac sie jakos do takiego planu na wykorzystanie koncepcji perlito-gipsu?

Jeszcze z rzeczy ktore probuje aktualnie sensownie rozwiazac zostaje kwestia jak poprawnie ta mieszanke rozkladac na duzych powierzchniach - np. pomieszczenie 50m2... Czy ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia, z ktorych warto cos polecic?
Jak na razie rozkladamy deski trzymajace poziom i sciagamy łata z wierzchu dla w miare rownego poziomu. niestety na duzym kwadratowym pomieszczeniu to straszna rzezba...


Dziekuje za wszelkie rady,
Pozdrawiam,
ER

----------


## teka

> Witam,
> Proszę o opinię czy takie ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie ma sens ?;
> mam do zagospodarowania 28,5 cm :
> 1,5 cm parkiet lub deska klejona do wylewki
> 7 cm - wylewka
> siatka stalowa do której będą mocowane rurki PEX
> 15 cm styropian
> 5 cm perlit
> folia 0,5 mm x 2


pod parkiet klejony Twoja wylewka musi miec wytrzymalosc na zrywanie i twardosc ktora wylewkarze uzyskaja tylko dodajac do piasku 0-2mm kruszywo 2-8mm.jak na filmie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNBPt1TWrLs

----------


## teka

> makow11
> Ogrzewanie planuje gazowe z rekuperacją. Zapytam jeszcze o dobrą izolację nad styropianem.
> Jeden z wykonawców doradza jako ostatnią warstwę ocieplenia płytę styropianową z ekranem (a zamiast siatki stalowej uważa że lepiej dać plastyfikatory do wylewki ) - czy to faktycznie jest wystarczające jako izolacja przed wilgocią od wylewki ?
> jako alternatywne rozwiązanie,gdy będę się upierał przy siatce stalowej ( siatkę chcę aby była lekko uniesiona  rura pex będzie lepiej oblana wylewką ), proponuje rozłożenie pod siatką standardowej foli z ekranem, i tu się zastanawiam co rozłożyć aby spełniało rolę dobrej izolacji ?


izolacja przed wilgocia-plastyfikatory zamiast siatki?????wow.juz ten gosc niech Ci nie leje zadnych wylewek.poza tym przy 15cm styropianu zawsze juz siatka wg sztuki budowlanej poza tym jak pisalem wyzej,kruszywo,kruszywo,kruszywo albo zapomnij o parkiecie

----------


## makow11

*teka*,w Poznaniu też robicie?

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Mam takie pytanko w temacie ocieplenia podłogi, a w zasadzie folii hydroizolacyjnej.
Nominalnie, taką folię kładzie się na chudziaku, ale,,, ja mam tam już położone np. rury kanalizacyjne.
Trudno mi więc będzie wciskać folię pod rury, powstaną dziury itp.
Mam taki pomysł, aby pierwszą warstwę styropianu - 5 cm (mam w sumie 25 cm) położyć bezpośrednio na chudziaku.
Wytnę szczeliny na rury, zapiankuję szczeliny, aby nie było mostków, i dopiero na równą powierzchnię położę folię hydroizolacyjną.
Potem kolejne warstwy styropianu (2x10cm) - już na gładką powierzchnię.
Na górę kolejną warstwę folii, na której będzie podłogówka.
Jak sądzicie?
Pozdrawiam,
Mirek
PS.
Przeczytałem 30 stron.
Martwicie się krążącą parą wodną między papą na chudziaku a podłogówką (czy w warstwie styropianu).
W proponowanym przeze mnie przypadku, tą*skroploną parę wodną zatrzymałbym między chudziakiem a folią, w warstwie 5 cm styro, czyli pogorszone parametry miałaby tylko 5 cm warstwa styropianu. Dalsze 20 cm działałoby jak należy.
Czy to zaadresuje problem 90 stron tego postu?

----------


## Nowy25

> izolacja przed wilgocia-plastyfikatory zamiast siatki?????wow.juz ten gosc niech Ci nie leje zadnych wylewek.poza tym przy 15cm styropianu zawsze juz siatka wg sztuki budowlanej poza tym jak pisalem wyzej,kruszywo,kruszywo,kruszywo albo zapomnij o parkiecie


Spotkałem się z przedstawicielem firmy KNAUF wykonującej wylewki anhydrytowe. Twierdzi że siatka ma znaczenie przy wylewkach cementowych. Przy wylewkach anhydrytowych siatka jest zbędna. Czy ma rację ? Czy wylewki anhydrytowe są wystarczająco mocne pod parkiet lub litą deskę klejoną do podłoża ?

----------


## Domderlis

anhydryt jest bardziej plastyczny jak gips i do pewnych sił się poddaje.

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Witam.
Pisze z komorki wiec przepraszam za brak pl znakow.
Tydzien temu polozylem na pape warstwe perlitu (okolo 10 - 12 cm parlitu i na to okolo 10 cm miwszanki perlitu z gipsem, worek perlitu na 30 kg worek gipsu ).
polewalem wszystko konewka i po kilku dniach delikatnie dalo sie chodzic ale w niektorych miejscach perlit sie lekko zapadl.
Wczoraj wszedl moj czlowiek od wylewki i przy intensywnym chodzeniu powstaly fale i duze nierownosci do kilku cm, przez co o podlogowce narazie moge zapomniec.

Potrzebuje rady co robic, by utwardzic i wyrownac powierzchnie.
Czy polewac intensywnie woda mimo teho ze minal kuz tydzien a nasyepnie wypelnic dziury hipsem lub wylewka samopoziomujaca?

Prosze o jakas porade czy moj rok myslenia jest poprawny, bo nie chce zdrapywac calej warstwy i zaczynac wszystkiego od poczatku.

Z gory dzieki za wskazowki i sugestie jak z tego wybrnac i dostatecznie utwardzic pod podlogowke


Jarek

----------


## o_c

Jeśli ktoś stela lub z dalsza potrzebuje perlitu to mogę wspomóc zawilgoconym.
Pytać na priv.

----------


## autorus

Znajomy położył na to styropian i dopiero podłogówkę. 





> Witam.
> Pisze z komorki wiec przepraszam za brak pl znakow.
> Tydzien temu polozylem na pape warstwe perlitu (okolo 10 - 12 cm parlitu i na to okolo 10 cm miwszanki perlitu z gipsem, worek perlitu na 30 kg worek gipsu ).
> polewalem wszystko konewka i po kilku dniach delikatnie dalo sie chodzic ale w niektorych miejscach perlit sie lekko zapadl.
> Wczoraj wszedl moj czlowiek od wylewki i przy intensywnym chodzeniu powstaly fale i duze nierownosci do kilku cm, przez co o podlogowce narazie moge zapomniec.
> 
> Potrzebuje rady co robic, by utwardzic i wyrownac powierzchnie.
> Czy polewac intensywnie woda mimo teho ze minal kuz tydzien a nasyepnie wypelnic dziury hipsem lub wylewka samopoziomujaca?
> 
> ...

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Ja też miałem taki plan:
22 perlit + 3-4 styro i podłogówka, ale jak zaczęli wszyscy chodzić to mam jak nad polskim morzem...
Dziś polałem obficie wodą, mam nadzieję że nabierze twardości, potem to jakoś wyrównam i liczę na to że będzie ok, żeby mi się tylko nie zapadało, bo teraz zaczynam wątpić w wytrzymałość perlitu.
Pewnie mój błąd że od początku dałem za mało wody, ale nie chciałem ładować niepotrzebnie wodę w izolację i widzę że jednak to jest nieuniknione..

----------


## mati0201

Witam ponownie.
Posadzka wylana już w sierpniu.  5 cm perlitu wymieszanego z gipsem na to dałem 10 cm(2x5 cm) styropianu . wszelkie szczeliny oraz rury od C.O i od wody zasypałem perlitem. Zlanie wody tak małej ilości perlitu też ma swoje zalety . Perlit nie unosi się podczas kładzenia styropianu.  Musze powiedzieć że świetnie perlit uzupełnia izolację  nierówności w styropianie .  Z perlitu wykonane mam  także część tynków około 50 cm od posadzki . Pozostałe tynki tradycyjne wapienno- cementowe.

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Ja ze swojej strony jedynie dodam, że dodatkowa woda wystarczyła i właśnie podłogówka się rozkłada, perlit twardy jak kamień.
Ale gdybym miał to robić jeszcze raz, zrobiłbym to mikrokretem, te 165m2 to sporo zabawy dla 1 osoby, pewnie w 2 osoby byłoby 3 razy szybciej...
Tak że mam 22perlitu + 3cm styro pod podłogówkę, mam nadzieję że było warto.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojtekdomus

Jestem chemikiem nie budowlańcem. I dlatego bardzo mi się nie podoba stosowanie anhydrytu czyli gipsu na poziomie podłogi i fundamentów.
Jak jest sucho i wszystko jest dobrze zaizolowane to nie ma problemy. Ale jak gdzieś będzie woda jakies przecieki czy zalania... to trzeba pamiętac że gips to siarczan wapnia. A siarczany są to sole bardzo agresywne wobec betonu. Powodują jego korozję i zniszczenie przez tworzenie tzw bakcylu cementowego czyli etryngitu.
Gipsowe tynki na ściany są OK, ale trzymałbym z dala ten materiał od betonowych fundamentów.

----------


## seweryn22

a nie lepiej po prostu nadłożyć materiałem izolacyjnym  ? np:wełną ona ma bardzo dobre parametry izolacyjne

----------


## autorus

wełnę w podłogę ?

----------


## seweryn22

niegłupi pomysł z tą wełną na podłogę tylko jak grubą ?

----------


## karolek75

> niegłupi pomysł z tą wełną na podłogę tylko jak grubą ?


A kto na niego wpadl ? Ty?
 I dlaczego jest zaprzeczeniem dobrego pomyslu - majac na uwadze  wszystko co napisano w tym watku ?

----------


## teka

> *teka*,w Poznaniu też robicie?


do Poznania mam sentyment .bylem w wojsku w Murowanej G.i na Rolnej w Poznaniu :smile: za dobra kase jestem wszedzie :big tongue: 
bylem nawet za Nowym Targiem 500km od Plocka :big lol:

----------


## Andrzej.K

jak ktoś chce to mam w Poznaniu na odsprzedaż perlit 150. Dla kupującego zdradzę pomysł jak ja to mam zrobione  :wink:  ot taka mała zagadka  :wink:  uważam że mam super sposób - nie znalazłem by ktoś tu na forum coś takiego zaproponował  :wink:  Z tego co wiem - gips nie jest najlepszy, bo reaguje na wilgoć.

----------


## tomtom4AD

Witajcie,
moja budowa zmierza powoli do konca, zima szczegolnie mysli sie o ociepleniach / utratach ciepla dlatego chcialem sie podzielic co i jak zrobilem. Domek standardowy z202, zbudowany z dobrych materialow (Roben ceramika 24cm, docelowo ocieplenie 15cm na scianie, 110m2 podlogowki zasilanej piecem gazowym, rekuperacja z odzyskiem oraz GWC 60mb)

Prosze o Wasze opinie odnosnie zastosowanego ocieplenia:

1) 130cm 350ton zasypki piasek/zwirek, zageszczony
2) 10-15 cm chudy beton (zeby wyrownac i utwardzic)
3) papa odpalona i zgrzewana na krawedziach
4) 20cm styropianu (Gra-Styr, EPS-038 DACH/PODŁOGA, 80 g/m3 gestosc, dosc twardy i kladziony na przekladke w 2-3 warstwach), wyszlo ponad 35 kubikow + akcesoria i dalem za to styro 7'000 PLN czyli full kasy zeby bylo cieplo w nogi.Tutaj link: http://grastyr.pl/images/EPS038DACHPODLOGA.pdf
5) folia termoizolacyjna (odbija cieplo do gory)
4) 10cm posadzki (z rurkami podlogowki)

i na to dopiero chce dac 1.5cm deski podlogowej trojwarstwowej przenaczonej do podlogowki (cholera bedzie najdrozsza z tego wszystkiego a najmniej ciepla zatrzyma dlatego mnie tak to boli, ale bylem i kolegi ktory ma kafle wszedzie na dole i wrazenie chlodnej podlogi przekonuje mnie ze raczej kafle tylko w kuchni, sieni, oraz korytarzu - nie w pokojach)

Co myslicie?

pozdrawiam Wszystkich przedswiatecznie!

----------


## Jarek JB

Witam Po przeczytaniu 90 str postanowiłem podzielić się własnym doświadczeniem.
dwa lata temu prowadziłem kapitalny remont piwnicy w własnym domu z adaptacją na potrzeby rekreacyjne .Przedtem była podłoga na gruncie składała się z wylewki na utwardzonej podsypce , 1cm stropianu, płytki podłogowe gres.
Pomieszczenia jako piwniczne spełniały się ale jako rekreacyjne niestety zbyt zimne i slabo wentylowane 30m2, ściany pustak na fundamencie z 3cm tynku wapiennego który byl bardzo delikatny. Jak cokolwiek oparłem o ścianę to się sypał. 

Jestem z wykształcenia fizykiem i do problemu podeszłem z kalkulatorem, niestety żałuję ,że na te foru nie trafiłem. Zaoszczędziłbym pewnie dużo czasu na liczeniu i eksperymentowaniu z przyżadami pomiarowymi.
Na wstępie wielki szacunek dla twórców ciekawej idei z perlitem, banalnie prostej podłogi.
Przy skuwaniu płytek gresowych na 1 cm stropianie potwirdzam istnienie dużej ilości wody, ten chudziutki stropianik po naciśnięciu kapał.natychmiast kontrolnie skułem kawałek podłogi i piach pod nią był lekko mokry kilka dni po skuciu i wywiezieniu płytek podłoga wyschła. Płytki gresowe i zainpregnowane fugi po 25 latach były całkowicie nieprzepuszczalne dla pary wodnej.
Wymyśliłem sobie taki okład nowej podłogi z klimatyzacją podpodłagową i wentylowaną izolacją cieplną żeby więcej tej wody w stropianie nie było. :smile: 
w ubitym piachu wybrałem rowek 12 na 12 cm i zalewalem go betonem z rurką w środku, którą w trakcie zalewania przesuwałem i tak powstała betonowa rura dobrze przewodząca ciepło  a na dnie otwarta do piachu( rurka specjalnie była ciągnięta po piachu) , pod oknem za pomocą rurki pcv  wyciągnięta do wyrzutni powietrzado pokoju a drugi koniec podłączonu do czerpni powietrza z zewnątrz. na tym wylewka betonowa 2 cm i po tygodniu wylałem bardzo rzadki sam cement ok 5mm. na to folia budowlana typ 200 na całości w jednym kawałku, folia aluminiowa spożywcza błyszczącą stroną do pomieszczenia i jeszcze raz folia typ 200. Termoizolacja to stropian dach-podłoga z naciskiem 1800kg na 1m2 w 4warstwachpo 5 cmułożonych w specjalny sposób:1 warstwa szczelnie na całości s pianką poliuretanową w szczelinach, żeby było jednolite i nieklawiszowało druga warstwa tworzyla kanał wentylacyjny jak labirynt o wymiarach 2cm na 5 cm wysoki wlot do kanału z czerpni a wylot do korytarza z wyrzutni ściennej z zatyczką (zamiast zaworu ponieważ suszenie izolacji to tylko zimą przy -1 stopni jak powietrze suche).3  warstwa po całościz pianką i 4 warstwa na zaklad po całościz pianką i dobrze obciążyłem każdą płytę żeby pianka nie podnosiła ich. na to folia pod podłogówkę i rurki pexwielostrefowo bez spinek siatka wylwwka płytki gres. dla sprawdzenia wilgoci na wyrzutni z kanału suszącego izolacje zamontowałem elektroniczny higrometr, podczas lekkiego mrozu 2 lata temu  wskazał mi 92 % wilgotności przy włączonej podlogówce (masakra) po 3 dniach spadło do 55% po tygodniu 40% po 2 tygodniach 35%( to już bardzo sucho) tej wody było bardzo duż a folia nie szpilkowana, adam mk i inni mają rację, po roku ponownie włączyłem , znaczy wyciągnełem zatyczkę z rury suszącej izolację i tu już nie tak strasznie 89% i szybko spadło ,po tygodniu zamknołembo jednak troszkę przy suszeniu czuć zapach stropianu. ps rurka z klimą trż się sprawdza tylko brak mieszania powietrza i zimno jast na podłodze a wyżej gorąco :sad:  
p ściany również zostały zaizolowane okna zmienione drzwi ciepłe i podłogówka prawie zimna bo sufit z parteru grzeje (na ścianie również dałem ogrzewanie wodne, dziś już bym nie dawał szkoda kasy, przewymiarowałem)
Pozdrawiam i życzę pogodnych, ciepłych Świąt Bożonarodzeniowych  :big grin:

----------


## Scdom

http://allegro.pl/termix-p5-wylewka-...917455908.html
A taki gotowiec? Miał ktoś do czynienia?

----------


## herakles

> http://allegro.pl/termix-p5-wylewka-...917455908.html
> A taki gotowiec? Miał ktoś do czynienia?


Na moje oko nie zadziała. Chyba że ktoś remontuje coś i ma 5 cm na wylewkę i brak miejsca na styropian.

----------


## krzychu85

Witam.
Prosze mi doradzić czy lepiej ocieplic podloge tak ja kmam w projekcie 10cm styro tylko dam jakis bardzo dobry np.0,031 
czy lepiej zwiększyć izolacje do 15cm przecietnego styro?Wszedzie w domu będzię podłogówka ,a pow zabudowy to 78m2.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Parkiet

> Witam.
> Prosze mi doradzić czy lepiej ocieplic podloge tak ja kmam w projekcie 10cm styro tylko dam jakis bardzo dobry np.0,031 
> czy lepiej zwiększyć izolacje do 15cm przecietnego styro?Wszedzie w domu będzię podłogówka ,a pow zabudowy to 78m2.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Temat skonsultuj z wykonawcą ogrzewania, który określi straty ciepła zależne od zapotrzebowania na ciepło w ogrzewanych pomieszczeniach oraz zależne od oporu cieplnego tego, co nad płytą grzewczą ( rodzaj posadzki)
 Moim zdaniem, minimum to 15 cm styro o lambdzie w okolicach 0,031 W/mK,  plus porządne ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Salah

jak kupowałem perlit w Bełchatowie do zasypania pierwszej warstwy ściany to przy okazji zapytałem o możliwość dania go na chudziaku. Pytanie moje było ile muszę go dać aby zastąpić 20 cm styro o dobrym współczynniku ,odpowiedź była że sporo więcej aby uzyskać podobne parametry . Jest to informacja od producenta z Bełchatowa. 

Moje pytanie jaka jest prawda ?  i czy  gips+perlit 20 cm ma parametry choć zbliżobe do styro 20 cm ?   czy jednak sporo gorsze ?

----------


## Parkiet

> jak kupowałem perlit w Bełchatowie do zasypania pierwszej warstwy ściany to przy okazji zapytałem o możliwość dania go na chudziaku. Pytanie moje było ile muszę go dać aby zastąpić 20 cm styro o dobrym współczynniku ,odpowiedź była że sporo więcej aby uzyskać podobne parametry . Jest to informacja od producenta z Bełchatowa. 
> 
> Moje pytanie jaka jest prawda ?  i czy  gips+perlit 20 cm ma parametry choć zbliżobe do styro 20 cm ?   czy jednak sporo gorsze ?


Perlit ma współczynnik przewodzenia cieplnego λ= 0,045-0,059 W/(m·K), a to przekłada się na grubość izolacji w porównaniu do właściwości styropianu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzychu85

> Temat skonsultuj z wykonawcą ogrzewania, który określi straty ciepła zależne od zapotrzebowania na ciepło w ogrzewanych pomieszczeniach oraz zależne od oporu cieplnego tego, co nad płytą grzewczą ( rodzaj posadzki)
>  Moim zdaniem, minimum to 15 cm styro o lambdzie w okolicach 0,031 W/mK,  plus porządne ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych. Pozdrawiam.


dom będzie budowany w marcu i teraz nie wiem jak to zrobić dobrze..bo tak mysle ,zę jak dam 5cm więcej to wszystko podniesie mi się o 5cm ,a więc otwory okienne i drzwiowe zmniejszą o tą wysokość..znowu wylewka przed domem będzie o 5cm niższa??dobrze myślę?

----------


## Parkiet

> dom będzie budowany w marcu i teraz nie wiem jak to zrobić dobrze..bo tak mysle ,zę jak dam 5cm więcej to wszystko podniesie mi się o 5cm ,a więc otwory okienne i drzwiowe zmniejszą o tą wysokość..znowu wylewka przed domem będzie o 5cm niższa??dobrze myślę?


Jak piszesz dom będzie budowany w marcu, więc masz wszelkie możliwości w zakresie usytuowania izolacji na odpowiednim poziomie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzychu85

Mozesz coś podpowiedzieć w tym temacie?jestem zielony a nie chce po nocach nie spać ,żę coś zrobiłem nie tak :smile:

----------


## Parkiet

> Mozesz coś podpowiedzieć w tym temacie?jestem zielony a nie chce po nocach nie spać ,żę coś zrobiłem nie tak


Zajrzyj na www.galeriaparkietu.eu tan w poradach w temacie posadzki drewniane na podkładach grzewczych, co jak i dlaczego znajdziesz sporo informacji. Póżniej jeżeli będziesz miał pytania, to bardzo proszę.

----------


## qubic

> Witam.
> Prosze mi doradzić czy lepiej ocieplic podloge tak ja kmam w projekcie 10cm styro tylko dam jakis bardzo dobry np.0,031 
> czy lepiej zwiększyć izolacje do 15cm przecietnego styro?Wszedzie w domu będzię podłogówka ,a pow zabudowy to 78m2.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


jeżeli ma być podłogówka to oprócz lambdy weź jeszcze pod uwagę opór cieplny R

----------


## krzychu85

dzięki,a jaki będzie odpowiedni powiedzmy? znalazłem coś takiego:
http://www.austrotherm.pl/produkty/a...a-premium.html

----------


## Parkiet

Dobrze szukałeś i jest to optymalny wybór łączący izolacyjność materiału, grubość izolacji, nasiąkliwość, wytrzymałość obciążeniową i cenę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Salah

> Perlit ma współczynnik przewodzenia cieplnego λ= 0,045-0,059 W/(m·K), a to przekłada się na grubość izolacji w porównaniu do właściwości styropianu. Pozdrawiam.



czyli aby uzyskać podobny współczynnik do 20 cm styropianu to muszę zastosować około 40cm perlitu z gipsem ?

----------


## Salah

> dzięki,a jaki będzie odpowiedni powiedzmy? znalazłem coś takiego:
> http://www.austrotherm.pl/produkty/a...a-premium.html


≥ 80 kPa  wystarczy przy powiedzmy 20cm styro ?

----------


## Parkiet

Jeżeli porównamy styropian o lambdzie 0,04 W/mK do perlitu o dwukrotnie wyższej lambdzie to izolacja powinna być dwukrotnie grubsza. 
Przy izolacji z perlitu ze spoiwem w postaci cementu czy gipsu spadają właściwości izolacyjne, co należy uwzględnić przy określaniu grubości  tejże izolacji.
Przy 20 cm styropianu lepiej dać > 100 kPa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Scdom

To teraz ja. 
Czy to mi się zmieści i czy jest to dobre rozwiązanie?
Mam do zagospodarowania tylko 17 cm.
1.9cm styropianu Dom-styr grafitowy 0,031 w dwóch warstwach
2.folia termoizolacyjna
3. 6cm posadzki z ogrzewaniem podłogowym
4. podłoga - mam nadzieję że na części powierzchni deski reszta - kafle, czyli 2cm

Jak myślicie, realne czy myśleć o kuciu chudziaka?

I pytanie o piętro - ile na piętrze styropianu i jakiego najlepiej - czy też tego typu jak na dole czy bardziej pomyśleć np. o akustycznym?

----------


## surgi22

9 cm styro w podłodze to trochę mało , chyba że to adekwatne do ocieplenia całości domu i grzejesz np.węglem - tona wegla wiecej nie gra roli.
Ale jak wiesz doskonale pod podłogę dołożyć ocieplenie - trudno.

----------


## Scdom

Wiem właśnie, ale dom od dewelopera i nie miałam tutaj innych możliwości.
Grzanie gazem - wszędzie podłogówka, dom szeregowy, na zew.ocieplenie 15cm. Nic niezwykłego - zwykły dom.

----------


## surgi22

Jak nie chcesz ruszać chudziaka możesz pomysleć o płytach poliuretanowych  - 0,022.

----------


## Greg_81

Miał być styropian od gruntu na chudym, ale powoli przekonuje się do perlitu tylko że bez mieszania z czym kolwiek bo obniża sie to co najważniejsze.
Tylko trzeba go ogarnąć przy stanie rozsypanym, niektórzy z forum już tak robili, pytanie czy dobrze?
Chiałbym wykonać następująco 
-ubity piasek
-folia
-perlit 20cm
-folia 
-siatka 
-wylewka (ile cm?
-folia 
-podłogówka 
-7-8 cm wylewka
Jakieś spostrzeżenia...?
Jesli chodzi o grunt to woda jest bardzo głęboko -robiłem pomiary, dom bez piwnicy

----------


## kropekkkk

Witam.

Wreszcie postawiłem stan surowy, jednak jak pisałem wcześniej musiałem wykonać na wymurowanych ścianach fundamentowych płytę.
Poziom wód poniżej 1 metra od powierzchni, grunt to ił twardoplastyczny, kamień z gliną czy jakoś tak.


Załączyłem obrazek aby widać było jak wyglądają u mnie warstwy.

Pytanie które mnie nurtuje to co dać na mojego chudziaka bezpośrednio.
Mam do zagospodarowania 28-30 cm. z czego 20 to styropian.

Czy wykonanie warstw jak na rysunku jest błędem?
Pod styropianem nie zaznaczyłem folii, będzie tam wilgoć jak cały dom zasypany jest pur-em?

Jak można odprowadzić wilgoć z chudziaka i styropianu w tym przypadku, jak również w przypadku wykonania izolacji przeciwwilgociowej bezpośrednio na chudziaku.

Dodam, że chudziak jest nierówny, chropowaty bo majster nie zatarł dokładnie powierzchni, a ja tego nie dopilnowałem.
Czy trzeba wykonać cienką wylewkę aby zatrzeć wystający grys z chudziaka? 
Może on przebić folię? 
Papa jak czytałem do tej pory odpada przy kontakcie ze styropianem.


Czerwony romb to miejsca gdzie chcę umieścić czujniki wilgotności i temperatury.
Czy ktoś może mi pomóc w ich doborze?
Mają być podpięte do jakiegokolwiek wyświetlacza, bylebym tylko widział co wskazują.
Szukam ale nie mogę znaleźć żadnego zestawu czujników i wyświetlaczy.

Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Parkiet

Izolacja termiczna podłogi ogrzewanej najbardziej zależy od temperatury płyty grzewczej, która z kolei zależy od od rodzaju posadzki i strat ciepła w budynku. 
Należy również uwzględnić usytuowanie podłogi. 
Temat dla osoby zajmującej się projektowaniem instalacji, izolacji. 
Ogólnie można założyć, że 20 cm styropianu 0,04 W/mK lub 15 cm styropianu 0,031 W/mK jest wielkością łączącą koszty inwestycyjne z kosztami eksploatacyjnymi.
Hydroizolacje to papy zgrzewanej na równym, lub wyrównanym (szlifowanym) podłożu. 
Całość izolacji należy skonfigurować w zakresie wzajemnego oddziaływania.
Proponuję wypowiedzi na Forum traktować tylko  jako podpowiedzi,  szczegóły należy uzgadniać z fachowcami, stosownie do sytuacji na miejscu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kropekkkk

Problem w tym, że u mnie w rejonie za bardzo mądrych głów nie ma.

Czy w moim przypadku przy takim poziomie wód i ewentualnie nawet deszczy może znajdować się wilgoć.
Zakładając, że wilgoć pójdzie ścianami fundamentowymi w chudziaka, to czy ucieknie ona potem przez proszek pur na dół czy pójdzie do góry?

Pur w zimę leżał w workach i był suchy i ciep[ły przy minus 10 stopniach. 
Jaką papę musiałbym zastosować pod ten styropian? Styropian nie lubi zbytnio papy.
Podłoża zeszlifować raczej się nie da, próbowałem specjalną tarczą i żmudna i nieefektywna robota, lepiej już wylać jakąś szlichtę aby zniwelować nierówności.

Nie zależnie od hydroizolacji, jak usunąć wilgoć ze styropianu gdyby się tam znalazła?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej.K

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-i-Olgi/page6

bez sensu jest mieszać perlit  z gipsem?
a teraz i z zewnątrz fundament bym ocieplił perlitem bo jest tańszy i nie boji sie mrówek lub innych duperelek .

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Witam.
> 
> Wreszcie postawiłem stan surowy, jednak jak pisałem wcześniej musiałem wykonać na wymurowanych ścianach fundamentowych płytę.
> Poziom wód poniżej 1 metra od powierzchni, grunt to ił twardoplastyczny, kamień z gliną czy jakoś tak.
> 
> 
> Załączyłem obrazek aby widać było jak wyglądają u mnie warstwy.
> 
> Pytanie które mnie nurtuje to co dać na mojego chudziaka bezpośrednio.
> ...


na posadzce sciane stawiasz?

----------


## kropekkkk

To jest wylana płyta na ścianach fundamentowych zazbrojona belkami z prętów fi 12 i oczkami z drutu fi 6


Czy ta wilgoć z ziemi może podejść na taką wysokość? Jeśli tak czy jest w stanie potem  przejść na dół w ziemię i całkowicie zniknąć z podłogi.

Doradzi ktoś w sprawie czujników wilgotności lub wilgotności i temperatury do tych fundamentów?

----------


## _olo_

Do zrobienia podłoga na gruncie - łączna grubość z wylewką ok 21cm.

Planowałem dać 2x folię na chudy beton + styropian dach/podłoga grafit w dwóch warstwach 5 i 8cm + folię pod podłogówkę, na to pexy na spinkach i 8cm betonu zbrojonego farfoclami.
Trochę poczytałem wątek, zwłaszcza ciekawe rozważania na temat powstającego punktu rosy w warstwie ocieplenia i spadku przez to izolacyjności styropianu.

Nie chciałbym stosować gipsu z perlitem w jak tu można wyczytać miejscu gdzie może być sporo wilgoci, co wytrzymałości gipsu raczej nie służy, do tego to polewanie wodą, kontrowersyjna trochę sprawa.

Zastanawiam się za to czy następujący układ warstw miał by sens:
- na chudziaku papa z pasami klejonymi lepikiem lub zgrzewanymi + dodatkowo warstwa folii budowlanej
- warstwa perlitu 3cm wymieszanego na sucho z cementem powiedzmy 1:10 ?? i na sucho rozprowadzonego na folii jako wyrównanie powierzchni pod styropian (chudziak nie grzeszy równością)  oraz jako pochłaniacz wilgoci zawartej w styropianie i uwięzionym w warstwie izolacji powietrzu,
- 2 x styropian grafit dach/podłoga po 5cm na zakładkę,
- reszta jak wyżej - folia pod podłogówkę, pexy na spinkach do styropianu, beton ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym 8cm. Na to pójdą panele/płytki. 

Proszę o krytykę  :wink:

----------


## Parkiet

Zacznij od podstaw, czyli od wyrównania chudziaka (frezarka, masa wyrównawcza).
Izolacja ułożona na równym podkładzie, daje większą pewność swego działania.
Następnie na wyrównanej powierzchni ułóż izolację z papy zgrzewanej, dalej folia, która zabezpieczy przed ewentualnymi oparami degradującymi styropian, dalej styropian, o którym piszesz (14 cm).
 Na tak  przygotowaną izolację należy ułożyć folię przeznaczoną pod rurki i dalej po wykonaniu instalacji,  wylewka do 7 cm, najlepiej zbrojona siatką stalową. Włókna polipropylenowe i plastyfikator swoją drogą.
Jeżeli nie musisz, to nie śpiesz się z wygrzewaniem wylewki.
Co z grubością posadzki właściwej? 
Wylewka 8 cm - po co?
Styropian kup suchy, ewentualnie sprawdż jego wilgotność.
Temperatura punktu rosy nie jest problemem, kiedy wilgoci wewnątrz izolacji jest niewiele, a przy prawidłowym  wykonaniu, praktycznie nie ma jej wcale.
Powodzenia.

----------


## _olo_

Dzięki.
8cm jastrychu z dwóch powodów - mam do zrobienia ok 60, może 70m2 na gruncie więc styropianu 5 i 8cm nie będzie zbyt wiele a jako najbardziej typowe grubości kupię go od ręki w składzie u pana Kazia za płotem lub w markecie.
Z 23cm miejsca po odjęciu 1cm na podłogę pływającą z paneli lub płytki, łącznie 13cm na izolacje pozostaje 8cm betonu - pierwszy powód. Poziom betonu na gruncie mierzony póki co przy schodach i pod progiem tarasu bo tam musi się zgadzać, nie wykluczone że będzie gdzieś np w rogach +/-2cm bo to tylko chudziak - to jest drugi powód. Więc tak asekuracyjnie zakładam 8cm (by nie spadła poniżej 6) co chyba wielkim problemem nie jest.
Zwłaszcza gdybym miał zrezygnować z warstwy poziomującej z suchego perlitu z cementem - ta dała by mi pewność leżenia styropianu poziomo i całą powierzchnią na podłożu które by się do niego dostosowało podczas układania, z czasem myślę że by się to zestaliło a jeżeli nie to też pewnie nie był by problem, no i dodatkowa przegroda pomiędzy papą a styropianem, a i wyrównanie (ściągnięcie takiej mieszanki łatą po prowadzeniach) dało by równą powierzchnię bez frezowania i żmudnego równania na mokro.

Jak stwierdzić wilgotność styropianu, ewentualnie jak to zmierzyć ?

To co przedstawiłeś to typowe rozwiązanie które (poza papą zamiast folii) planowałem i co do czego miałem wątpliwości po poczytaniu opinii mistrza Jody  :big grin:  na temat zawilgoconego styropianu i techn. układania perlitu. 

Nie planowałem siatki stalowej, czy  naprawdę jest konieczna przy tej grubości styropianu i jastrychu - jeżeli miała by być to przy mocowaniu pexów spinkami do styropianu i dla właściwej otuliny drutów siatki ta siatka powinna był luźno ułożona na pexach i zasypana mieszanką jastrychową ?

----------


## Parkiet

Wilgotność styropianu można sprawdzić w prozaiczny sposób. Bierzesz reprezentatywną płytkę i ważysz ją na dokładnej wadze, po czym trzymasz ją kilka dni przy grzejniku, po czy ponownie ważysz, a różnicę odnosisz do wyniku drugiego pomiaru, co daje procentową zawartość wilgoci.

Siatka stalowa zapobiega pęknięciom wylewki, a jej pęknięcia, to po pewnym czasie pęknięcia płytek.
Przy drewnie, siatka wzmacnia płytę betonu na rozciąganie, co przeciwdziała nadmiernemu spęcznieniu posadzki drewnianej.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MWM

Przeczytałem cały temat.
Ja się jednak zdecyduję na proponowany tutaj sposób zastosowania perlitogipsu.
Tam 30 cm ocieplenia i powinno być dobrze.
Decyzja podjęta i tyle.
Teraz idę czytać temacik o podłogówce, który ma zaledwie lekko ponad 500 stron.
Chcę ją robić sam, więc trzeba trochę wiedzy łyknąć tylko ta ilość stron mnie przeraża.
pozdrowienia dla wszystkich fanów perlitogipsu  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

Powodzenia.

Gips: "Jest materiałem chłonącym wilgoć i rozpuszczającym się w wodzie (2,4 g/l). Pod wpływem wilgoci wytrzymałość mechaniczna gipsu spada, dlatego należy go stosować w miejscach suchych".

wikipedia

----------


## qubic

dlatego nikt nie stosuje samego gipsu  :Lol:

----------


## MWM

> Powodzenia.
> 
> Gips: "Jest materiałem chłonącym wilgoć i rozpuszczającym się w wodzie (2,4 g/l). Pod wpływem wilgoci wytrzymałość mechaniczna gipsu spada, dlatego należy go stosować w miejscach suchych".
> 
> wikipedia


Jeżeli w miarę dobrze wszystko rozumiem, to ten gips jest tylko po to aby względnie i nie koniecznie na zawsze związać perlit.
Perlit sam w sobie ma bardzo dużą wytrzymałość (pojedyncze ziarna/bańki) jednak usuwa się jak piasek i ciężko go okiełznać.
Jak zamkniemy perlit w wannie i przykryjemy wylewką nie będzie miał jak się ruszać.
Wtedy powinien być dobrym podłożem i wystarczająco twardym.
Gips jakiś czas będzie wyłapywał wilgoć gromadzącą się co jakiś czas pod posadzką.
Nie wiem ile lat to będzie skutecznie działać, bo nikt tutaj suma sumarum na takie pytanie nie próbował odpowiedzieć.

Zastanawiam się tylko nad jednym.
Dlaczego większość nie zaleca aplikacji folii pomiędzy perlitogipsem a podłogówką.
Dopiero zacząłem temat z podłogówką i tam przynajmniej na początku wszyscy polegają coś wsadzić pomiędzy te warstwy aby po prostu ograniczyć względnie ilość wilgoci jaką wpompujemy do ocieplenia przy wylewaniu posadzki.

----------


## Greg_81

Zawsze można wykonać termoizolacje podłogi przy użyciu samego perlitu 
Recepta z Perlit Polska przedstawia sie następująco 
na przygotowany"chudziak" rozłożyć folię hydroizolacyjną po czym wysypać perlit ep180 na grubość 20-22 cm - odpowiednik 20cm styro
Perlit należy zagęścić delikatnie ubijając kawałkiem płyty.Prawidłowo przygotowany perlit pod wylewkę podczas zagęszczania zredukuje swoją objętość o ~5% . Następnie na tak przygotowanym podłożu należy ułożyć płyty osb, gipsowo-włókienne lub jakieś podobne do których będzie możliwy montaż instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego.

Ja bym dodał do tego rozłożenie papy pod perlit i na ubity proszek folia i później siatka na której można instalowac rurki do orzewania podłogowego.
Inna wersja dla lubiacych styropian wysypac pkoło 10 cm perlitu a w  nim umiescic część instalacji na to 2x5 cm styro nastepnie folia siatka i rurki z wylewką.

----------


## MWM

> Zawsze można wykonać termoizolacje podłogi przy użyciu samego perlitu 
> Recepta z Perlit Polska przedstawia sie następująco 
> na przygotowany"chudziak" rozłożyć folię hydroizolacyjną po czym wysypać perlit ep180 na grubość 20-22 cm - odpowiednik 20cm styro
> Perlit należy zagęścić delikatnie ubijając kawałkiem płyty.Prawidłowo przygotowany perlit pod wylewkę podczas zagęszczania zredukuje swoją objętość o ~5% . Następnie na tak przygotowanym podłożu należy ułożyć płyty osb, gipsowo-włókienne lub jakieś podobne do których będzie możliwy montaż instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego.
> 
> Ja bym dodał do tego rozłożenie papy pod perlit i na ubity proszek folia i później siatka na której można instalowac rurki do orzewania podłogowego.
> Inna wersja dla lubiacych styropian wysypac pkoło 10 cm perlitu a w  nim umiescic część instalacji na to 2x5 cm styro nastepnie folia siatka i rurki z wylewką.


Z tymi płytami to ciekawa opcja, zresztą obie były tutaj wcześniej również opisywane.
Jednak co w takim razie zajmie się wiązaniem kondensującej się wilgoci na dnie perlitu?
Mam jedną wątpliwość.
W temacie z podłogówką czytam, że ludzie często montują siatkę metalową NAD rurkami a nie pod.
Ktoś widzi jakieś uzasadnienie?

Jak podnieść rurki w środek wylewki?
Rozumiem, że tak jest lepiej.

----------


## _olo_

Wiązać może cement - trwale i odpornie na długotrwałą wilgoć.

Siatka nad rurkami zapewne z tego powodu, z którego ja rozważam takie rozwiązanie - niewiele rozwiazań systemowych umożliwających uzyskanie dystansu dla otuliny siatki z jednoczesnym przymocowaniem rurek do podłoża.

Rozwiązanie z siatką leżącą na folii przyciśniętą pexami na spinkach jest moim zdaniem bez sensu - siatka nie pracuje - a tak czasem (często?) się robi.

----------


## Andrzej.K

można mieszać perlit z cementem  lecz dość długo schnie

----------


## Parkiet

Jeżeli siatka ma służyć wyłącznie do mocowania rurek, to powinna być minimalnie nad folią ale pod rurkami.
Jeżeli siatka ma wzmocnić wylewką, być jej zbrojeniem, to najlepiej nad rurkami, po środku wylewki.
Taki sposób pozwala na pełniejsze otulenie siatki betonem, a ponadto przejmuje obciążenia rozciągające występujące zarówno z jednej jak i drugiej strony. 
Jeżeli na posadzce postawisz coś cięższego, to pod ciężarem występuje siła rozciągająca w dolnej części wylewki, natomiast obok te same siły rozciągające, występują w górnej części wylewki. 
Najlepiej byłoby gdyby siatka była zarówno w dolnej jak i w górnej części, ale to tak bardziej teoretycznie, praktycznie siatka umieszczona w środku wylewki jest "złotym środkiem" w zakresie przejmowania obciążeń podłogi.
 Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MWM

> Jeżeli siatka ma służyć wyłącznie do mocowania rurek, to powinna być minimalnie nad folią ale pod rurkami.
> Jeżeli siatka ma wzmocnić wylewką, być jej zbrojeniem, to najlepiej nad rurkami, po środku wylewki.
> Taki sposób pozwala na pełniejsze otulenie siatki betonem, a ponadto przejmuje obciążenia rozciągające występujące zarówno z jednej jak i drugiej strony. 
> Jeżeli na posadzce postawisz coś cięższego, to pod ciężarem występuje siła rozciągająca w dolnej części wylewki, natomiast obok te same siły rozciągające, występują w górnej części wylewki. 
> Najlepiej byłoby gdyby siatka była zarówno w dolnej jak i w górnej części, ale to tak bardziej teoretycznie, praktycznie siatka umieszczona w środku wylewki jest "złotym środkiem" w zakresie przejmowania obciążeń podłogi.
>  Pozdrawiam.


Jak w takim razie umieścić siatkę w m/w w połowie wysokości wylewki. Rozumiem, że czymś podeprzeć?
Tak na zdrowy rozum to rurki też lepiej jak są m/w w połowie wysokości wylewki.
Czy jest minimalna wysokość od góry wylewki, która musi być monolitem bez siatki i rurek?

----------


## _olo_

Nie do mnie co prawda pytanie ale, 1cm pod, 4cm nad rurkami (siatki się nie liczy raczej bo ona wzmacnia a nie "dzieli" beton), łącznie z rurkami daje to 6,5-7cm grubości - dotyczy jastrychu cementowego.

----------


## Parkiet

> Jak w takim razie umieścić siatkę w m/w w połowie wysokości wylewki. Rozumiem, że czymś podeprzeć?
> Tak na zdrowy rozum to rurki też lepiej jak są m/w w połowie wysokości wylewki.
> Czy jest minimalna wysokość od góry wylewki, która musi być monolitem bez siatki i rurek?


Siatkę można "podeprzeć" jak piszesz, a w praktyce układa się ją na rurkach, a trakcie wykonywania wylewki, lekko unosi do góry, przez co, znajduje ona swoje miejsce gdzieś tam po środku.
Z rurkami jest nieco inaczej, powinny być na dole, aby ciepło przenikając do góry miało możliwość rozejścia się na boki, co pozwoli na bardziej jednorodną temperaturę powierzchni wylewki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MWM

> Siatkę można "podeprzeć" jak piszesz, a w praktyce układa się ją na rurkach, a trakcie wykonywania wylewki, lekko unosi do góry, przez co, znajduje ona swoje miejsce gdzieś tam po środku.
> Z rurkami jest nieco inaczej, powinny być na dole, aby ciepło przenikając do góry miało możliwość rozejścia się na boki, co pozwoli na bardziej jednorodną temperaturę powierzchni wylewki. Pozdrawiam.


Ok, rozumiem, dzięki  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

Trzeba przerywać ciągłość zbrojenia siatką lub siatkę stosowaną do mocowania rurek (pod nimi) w miejscach dylatacji płyty jastrychu ?

----------


## Parkiet

> Trzeba przerywać ciągłość zbrojenia siatką lub siatkę stosowaną do mocowania rurek (pod nimi) w miejscach dylatacji płyty jastrychu ?


Tak trzeba , dylatacja to dylatacja, powinna przebiegać przez podkład grzewczy i posadzkę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## MWM

> Siatkę można "podeprzeć" jak piszesz, a w praktyce układa się ją na rurkach, a trakcie wykonywania wylewki, lekko unosi do góry, przez co, znajduje ona swoje miejsce gdzieś tam po środku.
> Z rurkami jest nieco inaczej, powinny być na dole, aby ciepło przenikając do góry miało możliwość rozejścia się na boki, co pozwoli na bardziej jednorodną temperaturę powierzchni wylewki. Pozdrawiam.


Jeszcze jedno pytanie.
Skoro NIE ZALECA się (przynajmniej w tym wątku) żadnej warstwy pomiędzy ociepleniem i rurkami, a siatkę sugerujesz kłaść NA rurkach to jak rozłożyć rurki w odpowiednich odległościach?
Pomiary na taśmę?
Do tego nie będzię do czego rurek przymocować jeżeli mamy nie używać szpilek.
Adam ma alergię z tego co widzę na szpilki.  :smile:

----------


## Parkiet

Między rurkami a termoizolacją powinna być izolacja paroszczelna. 
Alergia na szpilki - bez przesady. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _olo_

W przejściach rurek przez dylatacje mogą być piankowe osłony izolujące czy muszą być peszle z tworzywa ?

MWM, ta folia jest podobno wymagana Polską normą, co na to kierownik budowy gdy jej nie dasz ?

pzdr

----------


## MWM

> W przejściach rurek przez dylatacje mogą być piankowe osłony izolujące czy muszą być peszle z tworzywa ?
> 
> MWM, ta folia jest podobno wymagana Polską normą, co na to kierownik budowy gdy jej nie dasz ?
> 
> pzdr


Zapytam kier-buda ale coś mi się wydaje, że nie ma zdania w tym temacie a właściwie ma takie jak większość, że folia jest niezbędna. Natomiast w wątku z podłogówką niektórzy odradzają implementowanie tej folii z uwagi na  jej nikły wpływ na cokolwiek. Szczególnie jak podziurawimy ją spinkami.

----------


## _olo_

Folia to jeszcze zdaje się warstwa poślizgowa, nie wiem na ile to jest istotna funkcja.

----------


## MWM

> Folia to jeszcze zdaje się warstwa poślizgowa, nie wiem na ile to jest istotna funkcja.


Jak ją przytwierdzisz dziesiątkami spinek to raczej słaba.

----------


## Andrzej.K

w przypadku ocieplania perlitem i n to folia i siatka to siatka wychodzi w 1/3 betonu mniej więcej  wypoziomować można :wink:  prętami po przekątnej   by było prosto

----------


## Kejt_R

Czy któraś mądra głowa mogłaby się odnieść do następującego zdania pewnego instalatora? 
"Proszę przemyslec proces mocowania instalacji podłogowej bo z tego co mi wiadomo jak wspominałem przy rozmowie telefonicznej ze siadka wytwarza pole magnetyczne." I że niby trzeba to uziemić czy cuś...

----------


## Parkiet

> Czy któraś mądra głowa mogłaby się odnieść do następującego zdania pewnego instalatora? 
> "Proszę przemyslec proces mocowania instalacji podłogowej bo z tego co mi wiadomo jak wspominałem przy rozmowie telefonicznej ze siadka wytwarza pole magnetyczne." I że niby trzeba to uziemić czy cuś...


Żeby siatka  mogła wytwarzać pole magnetyczne to przez nią musiałby płynąć "prund", ale może być odwrotnie, jak siatka będzie wpadać w pole magnetyczne, to  przez nią może popłynąć wspomniany "prund" Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MWM

> Czy któraś mądra głowa mogłaby się odnieść do następującego zdania pewnego instalatora? 
> "Proszę przemyslec proces mocowania instalacji podłogowej bo z tego co mi wiadomo jak wspominałem przy rozmowie telefonicznej ze siadka wytwarza pole magnetyczne." I że niby trzeba to uziemić czy cuś...


hoho.......no to srogo pojechał .  :smile:

----------


## MWM

> w przypadku ocieplania perlitem i n to folia i siatka to siatka wychodzi w 1/3 betonu mniej więcej  wypoziomować można prętami po przekątnej   by było prosto


a gdzie rurki???

----------


## Kejt_R

> hoho.......no to srogo pojechał .


No właśnie tak mi się mocno zdawało  :big grin: 
Pojechał też z kotłem , najpierw oczywiście zaproponował 24 KW. Potem dość pojechał z ceną swoich usług w wycenie instalacji co+cw+podłogówka (40 tys). Podejrzewam, że jak mi obetnie koszty materiałów, to nadrobi na robociźnie, szukam innego magika od instalacji. 
Dzięki za opinie.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> hoho.......no to srogo pojechał .


 może pomylił z elektryczną

----------


## Andrzej.K

> a gdzie rurki???


rurki pex są wystarczająco elastyczne, można przywiązać do zbrojenia ., nierówne rurki spowodują nierówne grzanie 
Albo można wylać troszkę betonu poziomującego na perlit potem folia alu , i rurki i docelowa posadzka, na poziom można wymieszać perlit z cementem  na sucho by wyrównać nierówności , Wyrównanie  pod podłogówkę to kwestia wyboru jednego z wielu dostępnych rozwiązań można nawet wysypać piasek, np 5 cm powstają mniej więcej takie nierówności.
sposobów jest masę

----------


## Hanss

Mam płytę fundamentową, na nią chcę dać jeszcze 10cm styro 031....płyta jest nierówna +-1cm
Co lepiej wyrównać samopoziomującą wylewką czy wysypać luźno perlitem?
Tak na marginesie czy ten perlit z allegro w workach 125L pod nazwą *agro* to to samo?

----------


## kasia_2401

Nadszedł czas na wykończenie podłogi i same dylematy
Stan obecny
http://www.iv.pl/images/84834912884434258606.jpg
Fundament obłożony od strony wewnętrznej styrodurem 2 cm od zewnętrznej 10 cm, na fundamencie papa x2 i pustak ceramiczny porotherma system dryfix
W środku dziura 60 cm – grunt rodzimy, chudziak B25 ok 10-15 cm, i proszek pur od Pigeona do połowy wysokości ok. 30 cm. Pozostała część to ok. 25 cm do zera.
Dom ok 172 m2, kubatura ok. 400m3, ogrzewanie podłogowe + grzejniki w sypialniach, kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny jednofunkcyjny, do tego reku (jeszcze nie wiem jakie) + GWC (rureczki wkopane i doprowadzone do momentu gdzie ma się znajdować trójnik – reku i czerpnia. 
W salonie, kuchni, łazienkach, komunikacji – ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne.
Planowane coś w tym stylu:
http://www.iv.pl/images/08128312181625063271.jpg
I tu mam dylemat, wiem iż nie da się idealnie zagęścić proszku pur, więc co należy dołożyć aby wzmocnić posadzkę. Czy nic się nie wydarzy w późniejszej eksploatacji.
W sypialniach mniej problemu, bo wylewka mikrokretem i mogę dodatkowo dać zbrojenie w postaci siatki, tak jak w garażu.
http://www.iv.pl/images/10244216262716420327.jpg
Proszę o radę, na tym etapie mogę jeszcze trochę pozmieniać, zmniejszyć warstwę styropianu lub dać mocniejszy
Panie Adamie proszę o pana opinię
dziękuje

----------


## Andrzej.K

posadzka  chyba nie powinna byc równo z papą

----------


## kasia_2401

w moim wypadku to chyba nie ma większego znaczenia, bo i tak styrodur izoluje pur, styropian oraz posadzkę od fundamentów. 
Potrzebowałam tych dodatkowych centymetrów, ponieważ jestem zmuszona zrobić podwieszane sufity, a nie uśmiecha mi się salon o wysokości 2,55 m, dlatego opuściłam się z posadzką.
Na dzień dzisiejszy salon wygląda tak:

----------


## mxxxx

> wiem iż nie da się idealnie zagęścić proszku pur


proszek pigeona zagęszcza się tak samo jak piasek, normalnie lej na to wylewkę i niczym się nie przejmuj, parę osób już to ma i jak na razie nikomu nic się nie stało

----------


## autorus

Nie da się zagęścić proszku jak piasku. Proszek sprężynuje.  Ale oczywiście należy go maksymalnie ugnieść jak się da. Wylana wylewka powinna załatwić sprawę, czyli docisnąć proszek pod swoim ciężarem.

----------


## kropekkkk

Jeśli moja wypowiedź się przyda to ja również mam pur i co prawda zagęszczarka chodziła co 20 cm grubości pur ale i tak nie ubiła dobrze.

Później na sam koniec zrobiłem tak, że posypałem cienką warstwę piachu na samą górę i wtedy ubijałem jeszcze raz.

Dużo lepiej bo się nie kurzyło i jeszcze jakieś 2 cm poszło mi w dół. Polewałem też wodą ale to chyba nic nie dawało i odpuściłem wodę w dalszych pracach.

Wracając do mojego problemu kilka postów wcześniej, ktoś doradzi jak wykonać dalej hydroizolacje.

Szukam papy która może być użyta w budynku bez piwnic, tzn. ciągłe przebywanie w pomieszczeniach gdzie jest papa wyłożona, ale od producentów cisza.

Co do tego zastanawiam się czy nie zamontować jakiegoś czujnika teraz na zimę i wiosnę aby sprawdzać czy wilgoć jest pod betonem czy też nie i czy ściany fundamentowe nasiąkły.  Tylko nie wiem jaki czujnik , miernik kupić.

----------


## mxxxx

ale żeś sobie bałaganu narobił, proszek pigeona to plastik, on wody nie przyjmuje tak samo jak styropian, ta woda którą tam wlałeś pozostanie tam na bardzo długo bo nie będzie miała jak odparować

----------


## kropekkkk

Wody  już tam nie ma. wsiąkła w grunt a reszta odparowała. nie wylewałem chudziaka odrazu. Zagęściłem proszek obciążyłem go na ubiegłą zimę i dopiero potem na wiosnę zagęściłem ponownie i wylałem beton.
Beton i tak miał wodę więc pewnie podczas jego podlewania poszło jej do środka trochę, choć nie wiem. ale wydaje mi się, że po roku od zagęszczenia to już nie ma tej wody, a teraz już minął praktycznie drugi od wylania betonu.

Tak więc wydaje mi się że jest dobrze, tylko co dalej na ten beton?

----------


## MikeB

A ja mam taki plan na podłogę na parterze ( jest już chudziak):

- grunt na chudziak ( siplast primer)
- papa ( zgrzana z izolacją poziomą )
-  folia czarna 0.3 
- od 10 do 20mm perlit +gips (tyle żeby peszel zakryć)
- 3x10cm styro Austrotherm dach/podłoga ( EPS 80, 0.031)
- folia (zwykła żółta lub paro-przepuszczalna)
-  8cm wylewki cementowej z ogrzewaniem podłogowym mocowanym na siatce

Zastanawiam się tylko czy już teraz papować, czy czekać, aż elektryk/hydraulik zrobią wszystkie niezbędne dziury w ścianach. 
Posprzątać gruz i dopiero wtedy zgrzewać papę (choć papie gruz raczej nie powinien zaszkodzić i można go z niej wygarnąć).

----------


## krakus84

Witam, wątek przeczytany od początku.Trochę to zajęło czasu ale było warto. Ale nadal brakuje mi tu odpowiedzi na już zadawane pytanie " co z wylewką anhydrytową" ?

----------


## surgi22

Wątków o anhydrycie było kilka - poszukaj.

----------


## autorus

Mikeb jeśli  chcesz dać  perlit to zastanów  się  nad tym styropianem.  Ewentualnie 1 warstwę  bym dał.  A resztę  perlit z gipsem oczywiście .  
Są osoby na forum które  tak zrobiły  i juz  mieszkają .

----------


## surgi22

Autorus jest drobna różnica perlit nie ma lambdy 0,031.

----------


## autorus

wiem. ale jest suchy. Trzeba wejść w temat  od początku i załapać ideę którą tłumaczył Adam_mk. Dopiero potem ludzie zaczęli modyfikować ten sposób. 
Jak bym miał dać 3xxps to perlitu w ogóle bym nie dał bo niby po co?  Z perlitem jest kupa roboty. Rozkładanie styropianu to łatwizna.

----------


## qubic

> Z perlitem jest kupa roboty. Rozkładanie styropianu to łatwizna.


pozwolę sobie nie zgodzić się z tym stwierdzeniem  :smile:  
układanie perlitogipsu jest szybsze niż docinanie i piankowanie styro. 
w rezultacie jest ciągłość izolacji. 
cały proces u mnie jest widoczny na filmikach. 
ale oczywiście każdy sposób izolowania jest dobry pod warunkiem poprawności wykonania.

----------


## autorus

To była taka przenośnia. Oczywiście uważam, ze izolacja perlitem jest lepsza od tej ze styropianu. 
Samo układanie jest bardziej dokuczliwe. Wszędzie pył. Byłem przy budowie takiej podłogi. Oczywiście można się przyzwyczaić i najważniejsze, że efekt jest taki jak trzeba.   :smile:

----------


## surgi22

O ile zrozumiałem kolega chce dać 2 cm perlitu aby niecbawić się w rzeźbienie styro.

----------


## Beskidziak

Szukam papy która może być użyta w budynku bez piwnic, tzn. ciągłe przebywanie w pomieszczeniach gdzie jest papa wyłożona, ale od producentów cisza.

Heh też szukałem, ale żadna nie ma dopuszczenia do stosowania wewnątrz (rozmowa z paroma producentami)

----------


## JacZenio

Przeczytałem cały wątek i parę kwestii nasunęło mi się na myśl.

Rozumiem Was i metodologię stosowania perlitu, pod posadzką zamiast betonu podkładowego (chodzi o podciąganie wilgoci pochodzącej z gruntu).

Jednakże, zwracam uwagę, iż dzisiaj istnieją mieszanki betonowe, które po ułożeniu i stwardnieniu, odporne są na przesiąkanie i podciąganie kapilarne wody. Pisząc o tym, polecam lekturę, badań próbek betonowych, poddanych ciśnieniu wody. 
Betony, dzisiejszej produkcji nie mają większej penetracji wody POD CIŚNIENIEM, niż 50mm, pod warunkiem jeżeli  mieszanka betonowa jest dobrze zaprojektowana, dostarczona i zagęszczona.

Więc, skąd niby wilgoć ma się pojawić pod styropianem?

A może połączyć zaletę betonu i perlitu, i wykonać podkładowy perlitobeton?

Poniżej schemat, podłogi na gruncie, z opcją perlitobetonu.
Wskazane Wasze opinie.



*EDIT:*
Ktoś wrzucił propozycję do izolacji jako przeciwodną: Icopal membrana syntetyczna 1250.
Fajna sprawa, tylko cena powala  :smile: 

Jest alternatywa: http://www.fatrafol.cz/uploads/pdf/fatra-pl.pdf (strona 12).
Np. model 813V -1,5mm - 23zł/1m2  :smile:  i mamy świetne zabezpieczenie przeciwodne.
Ja bym wtedy zrezygnował z papy pod ścianami i wyłożył cały fundament tą folia  :smile: 

Coby było śmieszne, spełnia tą samą normę co Icopal 1250, czyli EN 13967:2012

----------


## Slyder

a jesteście mi w stanie odpowiedzieć na jedno pytanie: czemu płyta fundamentowa może mieć styropian bezpośrednio na ziemi ułożony i nikt się nie przejmuje podciąganiem wody a pomiędzy ławami fundamentowymi trzeba tworzyć izolacje przekraczające możliwości technologii. (od razu uprzedzam, że niewielka ilość osób robiąca płyty używa XPS)

----------


## Andrzej.K

Teraz już bym nawet nie ocieplał fundamentu styro tylko obsypał do okoła perlitem a zakończył mieszanką z betonem przy wyjściach od razu by były ocieplone podesty  :roll eyes:

----------


## MikeB

> O ile zrozumiałem kolega chce dać 2 cm perlitu aby niecbawić się w rzeźbienie styro.


Dokładnie tak jak pisze surgi. 
Dodatkowo mam różnicę poziomów na chudziaku około 2cm to bym ją sobie wyrównał perlitem. 
Mam jeszcze pytanie: Czy taką cienką warstwę utwardzać wodą czy po prostu wysypać, wyrównać i układać na to styropian?

----------


## mati0201

ja lałem na to wodę ale nie potrzebnie . na tak małą warstwę . Można tylko to delikatnie  skropić wodą będzie  lepiej się  układać  styropian. Nie będzie się unosić w powietrzu . ale naprawdę tak delikatnie .  u mnie warstwa perlitu to 5 cm .  Perlitem można idealnie obsypać rury wszelakie bardzo dobrze spisuję się do  tego.

----------


## Tomek B..

Sporo osób cały czas nie rozumie przytoczonych przez Adama mk na początku wątku zachodzących procesów fizycznych. Juz samo to, że żyjemy w hydrosferze powinno każdemu wszystko wyjaśnić. Pisanie banialuk, że tam była woda ale teraz to już jej nie ma  oznacza, że tej fizyki w ogóle się nie rozumie.
Poliuretan, styropian, perlit to warstwy ocieplenia i hydroizolujemy to od spodu i do samej wylewki nie kładziemy żadnych barier dla wilgoci ,która zawsze będzie się pojawiała ze względu na to, iż żyjemy w hydrosferze i 100% izolacje nie istnieją.
Wszelkiej wilgoci, która dostanie się do ocieplenia poprzez niedoskonałość izolacji przeciwwilgociowej powinniśmy pozwolić wydostać się poprzez  wierzchnią warstwę podłogi.
Wszelkie stosowania różnych barier dla wilgoci powyżej warstw ocieplenia jest niczym innym jak przenoszeniem warunków gruntowych (wilgotności) do warstwy ocieplenia, co w efekcie powoduje zamiast zamierzonego celu - psucie tej izolacji.

----------


## MikeB

> Wszelkie stosowania różnych barier dla wilgoci powyżej warstw ocieplenia jest niczym innym jak przenoszeniem warunków gruntowych (wilgotności) do warstwy ocieplenia, co w efekcie powoduje zamiast zamierzonego celu - psucie tej izolacji.


Czyli pomiędzy styropian i podłogówkę nie dajemy folii? Może dajemy paro przepuszczalną?
A może tylko piankujemy płyty styropianowe i na to wylewka?

----------


## Tomek B..

Nie dajemy żadnej folii, paroprzepuszczalna może być ale skoro paroprzepuszczalna to po co? Lepiej tam wcale i położyć ją pod panelami podłogowymi.
Wszyscy sie martwią wodą, która dostanie się z wylewki do ocieplenia. Zgodnie z prawami fizyki wróci do tej wylewki a poźniej do domu.
Nie można zamykać warstwy ocieplenia pomiędzy dwoma barierami nieprzepuszczalnymi dla pary wodnej, nawet jeśli nie są w 100% skuteczne.

----------


## Gos**c

> Wszyscy sie martwią wodą, która dostanie się z wylewki do ocieplenia. Zgodnie z prawami fizyki wróci do tej wylewki a poźniej do domu.


Przytocz te prawa.
ps
po co wtedy ten gips, szczegolnie w dolnych partiach? 
Poza tym po co wanna skoro nieskuteczna?

----------


## autorus

gips ma wiązać wilgoć.

----------


## Gos**c

> gips ma wiązać wilgoć.


Skoro woda zgodnie z prawami fizyki wróci do wylewki to i wilgoć wróci. Zgodnie z powyższa zasadą fizyki gips jest niepotrzebny i tylko pogarsza właściwości izolacyjne.Dlatego pytam się po co ten gips?

----------


## Tomek B..

Zadaniem gipsu jest sklejenie każdej kuleczki perlitu w celu stworzenia monolitu, po którym będzie można swobodnie chodzić.

----------


## Gos**c

> Zadaniem gipsu jest sklejenie każdej kuleczki perlitu.


po co?

----------


## adam_mk

Patatay

Dlaczego dajesz zaprawę (klej, spoiwo) pomiędzy bloczkami jak murujesz ściany?
Po to.
Uruchom rozum.
Łatwiej będzie.

JacZenio

"Przeczytałem cały wątek..."

Zrób to raz jeszcze, ale ze zrozumieniem tekstu, a nie na akord..

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Skoro woda zgodnie z prawami fizyki wróci do wylewki to i wilgoć wróci. Zgodnie z powyższa zasadą fizyki gips jest niepotrzebny i tylko pogarsza właściwości izolacyjne.Dlatego pytam się po co ten gips?


Zrób podłogę na legarach, jak się dawniej robiło i nie będziesz miał żadnych problemów i zbędnych pytań.

----------


## Gos**c

> Zrób podłogę na legarach, jak się dawniej robiło i nie będziesz miał żadnych problemów i zbędnych pytań.


Myslalem ze wiesz.

----------


## Gos**c

Chyba na odpowiedz nie mam co liczyc. Zreszta w tym watku wiele pytan pozostalo bez odpowiedzi.
Ale...

Fizyk:
"Pierwszym wiec problemem jest nie dopuszczenie do tego, aby chalupa zawilgla od gruntu.
Tu stosuje sie hydroizolacje"

Fizyk:
"Najlepsza hydroizolacja, która sprawdza sie od tysiecy lat - to bituminy. (smola po prostu)."

Fizyk:
"Tak sie sklada, ze do termoizolowania czesto próbuje sie stosowac styropian.
Styropian to spieniony styren. Piana styrenowa.
A w kontakcie ze smola ta piana... gasnie (styropian znika).
I w ten sposób dwa bardzo dobre materialy sie zezarly 
Wiec - albo smola albo styropian."

Fizyk:
" Do tej wanny wsypujemy ten pelit z gipsem.
Tam nie ma miejsca na odrobine powietrza wilgotnego, coby chcialo penetrowac te zasypke.
Robimy na zsypce twarda "skórke", zeby sie dalo po tym chodzic i wykonywac dalsze prace."

Fizyk:
"Na perlit folii bym nie dawal. Duzego sensu nie ma poza atawizmami.
Zablokuje ta szczatkowa wilgoc, która tam jednak bedzie i uniemozliwi jej ulotnienie sie lub bardzo utrudni pogarszajac to, co udalo sie osiagnac."

Fizyk:
"KAZDY SLAD WODY/WILGOCI BUDOWLANEJ/TECHNOLOGICZNEJ, KTÓRY SIE TAM DOSTANIE BEDZIE NATYCHMIAST WIAZANY I NADAL BEDZIE TAM SUCHO!!!"

Inna osoba:
"Sposób Adama z perlitem i gipsem polega na zwiazaniu gipsu w warstwie górnej. Gips w dolnej warstwie perlitu pozostaje niezwiazany. Pelni on role pochlaniacza wilgoci. Oczywiscie ilosc wilgoci, która moze on wchlonac jest ograniczona, jednak bedzie pewnie wystarczajaca do tego, zeby zabezpieczyc posadzke przed dyfuzja pary wodnej od góry."


A ci mi tu o wiazaniu kazdej kuleczki gipsem bajki opowiadaja albo o murowaniu scian...
Gdyby problemem byla tylko woda z wylewki to tak samo zgodnie z przytoczonymi (przez Tomek B.) prawami fizyki woda ta wrocila by do wylewki a pozniej do domu w przypadku styropianu. Perlit musi byc bo jest smola. Gips jest po to by mozna bylo chodzic oraz zeby zwiazal wilgoc w dolnych partiach bo jednak zgodnie z innymi prawami fizyki, ta wilgosc i tak sie dostanie. 
Panie fizyku niech Pan uruchomi rozum i przypomni sobie co pisal wczesniej.

----------


## qubic

Patatay przytoczyłeś tu wiele cytatów Fizyka. widać, że mocno cię ten temat nurtuje.
pozwolę sobie wkleić cytat innego znanego fizyka - Stephena Hawkinga

"Fundamentalna zasada rządząca wszechświatem: przyczyny występują przed skutkami, nigdy odwrotnie."

----------


## JacZenio

> JacZenio
> 
> "Przeczytałem cały wątek..."
> Zrób to raz jeszcze, ale ze zrozumieniem tekstu, a nie na akord..
> 
> Adam M.


Panie Adamie,
Dziękuje, w przeciwieństwie do Pana, na pewno przeczytam.

----------


## Parkiet

> Nie dajemy żadnej folii, paroprzepuszczalna może być ale skoro paroprzepuszczalna to po co? Lepiej tam wcale i położyć ją pod panelami podłogowymi.
> Wszyscy sie martwią wodą, która dostanie się z wylewki do ocieplenia. Zgodnie z prawami fizyki wróci do tej wylewki a poźniej do domu.
> Nie można zamykać warstwy ocieplenia pomiędzy dwoma barierami nieprzepuszczalnymi dla pary wodnej, nawet jeśli nie są w 100% skuteczne.


W budynkach mieszkalnych paroizolację daje się po cieplejszej stronie ocieplenia, co jest na tyle zrozumiałe, że nie ma potrzeby uzasadniania prostych zależności fizycznych.

Wylewka betonowa przy podłogówce ma grubość około 7 cm i wiadro wody do odparowania z każdego m2, z 20 m2 wylewki to będzie 200 litrowa beczka.

Zastanówmy się, gdzie ta wilgoć będzie się przemieszczać kiedy w pomieszczeniu będzie cieplej niż pod wylewką, a w szczególności kiedy zaczniemy ją wygrzewać (podłogówka)?

W tej sytuacji warto się zastanowić nad potrzebą stosowania paroizolacji między płytą grzewczą a jej izolacją cieplną?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Pomysł stosowania zamiast chudziaka - wodouszczelnionego betonu mostowego wydaje mi się przesadą.
Wszelkie betony budowlane, chude czy nie, to dla wody/pary normalne sito.
Warto by o tym wiedzieć, jak się ktoś za budowanie zabiera.
Pół forum to rozważania - jak zbudować dobrze i TANIO.
Większość ludzi buduje "w kredycie", a to oznacza, ze za każdą pożyczoną złotówkę trzeba będzie oddać prawie trzy.
Wtedy każdy sposób gwarantujący realizację postawionego celu niskim kosztem a poprawnie technicznie jest cenny.
Są jednak pewne prawdy i prawidła budowlane o których trzeba wiedzieć.
Prawa fizyki są nieubłagane i obiektywne.
Nie będą działały tak - jak NAM wygodnie.
To my musimy tak budować, aby ich nie łamać, bo to bardzo dużo kosztuje.
Ale...
TAK!
MOŻNA sobie zbudować dom na bagnach, na dnie jeziora, na pionowym zboczu góry....
Jak kogo na to stać.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Proponuję przeczytać napisy końcowe  :smile:

----------


## Kuba__

W tym temacie od jakiegoś czasu rządzi perlit ale może ktoś życzliwy rozwieje moje wątpliwości.

Otóż stałem się posiadaczem 130m3 proszku PUR od szanownego Pigeona  :smile: 
Teraz pora na poprawne użycie tego materiału.

Garść informacji:
- budynek parterowy, niepodpiwniczony, teren płaski, powierzchnia zabudowy 260m2
- wysokość fundamentów z ławą 130cm (do poziomu podłogi)
- grunt rodzimy to głownie glina pylasta, woda gruntowa w jednym otworze pomiarowym na głebokości 2,2m

Czy ułożenie warstw (między ścianami fundamentowymi) na załączonej ilustracji jest poprawne?

----------


## autorus

Wejdź  do mojego dziennika.  Na początku  jest spis treści .  Ja tak właśnie  dawałem.

----------


## Kuba__

Twój dziennik znam na pamięć  :wink: 

Chodzi mi o przypadek z suchą*podłogą na legarach. Niektóre źródła mówią o szczelinie wentylacyjnej pod wełną mineralną. 
Wełna w moim mniemaniu ma dwie funkcje - ogranicza ogrzewanie wylewki oraz tłumi podłogę akustycznie. 
Martwi mnie też możliwość pylenia podłogi.

----------


## qubic

> Proponuję przeczytać napisy końcowe


dzięki za przypomnienie.  :big grin: 
sam już o tych napisach dawno zapomniałem .

----------


## Super*

trzy dni czytam ten watek i do perlitu sie przekonalem chociarz boli mnie ze spada jego lambda przez gips . Rozmawialem rownierz z moim hydraulikiem ze trzeba dac ekran pod podlogowke bo inaczej cieplo bedzie uciekac w ziemie , tu jednak piszecie zeby nie dawac zadnej przegrody paroizolacyjnej bo zblokuje przeplyw wilgoci w gore . Takrze jestem zdziebko skolowany co zrobic  :bash:  .

----------


## Super*

Mama jeszcze pytanie , chce polozyc pape na chudego ale sa roznice w poziomach . Czy moge dolac okolo 2 cm betonu na istniejacego chudziaka zeby wyrownac poziomy i wygladzic powierzchnie pod pape termo ?

----------


## mati0201

2 cm  słabo za mało .  5-6 cm to minimum nowej warstwy betonu aby się związał .  Chyba że jakieś wylewki samopoziomujące może są mocniejsze.

----------


## autorus

Hm. na pewno nie da się położyć papy? perlit potem by wszystko zniwelował. A tak będziesz miał sporo wiecej pracy.

----------


## teka

> W tym temacie od jakiegoś czasu rządzi perlit ale może ktoś życzliwy rozwieje moje wątpliwości.
> 
> Otóż stałem się posiadaczem 130m3 proszku PUR od szanownego Pigeona 
> Teraz pora na poprawne użycie tego materiału.
> 
> Garść informacji:
> - budynek parterowy, niepodpiwniczony, teren płaski, powierzchnia zabudowy 260m2
> - wysokość fundamentów z ławą 130cm (do poziomu podłogi)
> - grunt rodzimy to głownie glina pylasta, woda gruntowa w jednym otworze pomiarowym na głebokości 2,2m
> ...


PUR,folia,wylewka

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie jak napisał TEKA. Ja jeszcze na folię dałem siatkę stalową i dopiero to zalałem.

----------


## teka

> Dokładnie jak napisał TEKA. Ja jeszcze na folię dałem siatkę stalową i dopiero to zalałem.


dokladnie i na PUR w beton siatka.Autorus juz jest ekspertem  :tongue: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## hajnel

Powiedźcie mi czy mogę tym PURem wyrównać strop na to styropian i wylewka? Czy trzeba czymś zagęszczać ten proszek?

----------


## autorus

Ten proszek w zasadzie nie da się zagęścić. Oczywiście w pewnym zakresie tak , zagęszczenie robiłem chodząc po nim. IMO zagęszczarka nie wchodzi w grę. 

Wyrównywanie stropu purem to IMO niezbyt dobry pomysł.

----------


## Super*

> Hm. na pewno nie da się położyć papy? perlit potem by wszystko zniwelował. A tak będziesz miał sporo wiecej pracy.


niestety , nie da sie , panowie budowlancy polozyli chudego lopata . Jest totalnie krzywo i chropowato . Byl u mnie kilka dni temu pan od polozenia papy i powiedzial ze na taka podloge nie nalezy klasc (chyba ze sie upre ale wtedy on nie gwarantuje ze bedzie dobrze ) .Ja sam widze ze jest podloga do dupy  :sick:  . Teraz chcialbym jak najtaniej wyrownac posadzke i to jest ok. 2 cm . Masa jest droga .

----------


## teka

nie masz wyjscia musisz to zrobic piaskiem,ale najpierw niech podjedzie do Ciebie madry ktos od posadzek i zniweluje powierzchnie pod grubosci styropianow ktore moga ulec zmianie.to moze nie byc 2cm ale na calej powierzchni np 5cm,napewno pojdzie wszedzie siatka

----------


## Kuba__

> PUR,folia,wylewka


hmm - no to jestem skołowany.

Na poprzednich stronach padło stwierdzenie, że hydroizolacja idzie zawsze NIŻEJ niż termoizolacja.
Zabezpieczamy tym samym termoizolację przed nasiąkaniem wodą od spodu.
Hydroizolacja najlepiej papą termozgrzewalną.
Stosowanie hydroizolacji nad termoizolacją powoduje, że wilgoć będzie docierać aż pod folię, czyli będzie w proszku PUR cały czas.
Wiem,*że proszek nie jest kapilarny, ale testy wykazały że wilgoć się w nim utrzymuje jakiś czas.

Układając folię NA proszku pod wylewkę:
- ułatwiamy sobię robotę przy wylewce
- zabezpieczamy PUR przed przyjęciem wody z wylewki
- pozwalamy aby proszek nie był zabezpieczany od spodu przed wilgocią
- uniemożliwiamy wydostaniu się wilgoci z termoizolacji przez wylewkę do góry

Czy to podsumowanie jest poprawne? Jeśli nie, przelecę te 2000 postów od nowa.

Jeśli folia na PUR, to chyba powinna być paroprzepuszczalna?
A od samego spodu hydroizolacja?

----------


## autorus

folię na pur dałem zwykłą grubą budowlaną czarną  :smile:

----------


## marco48

Mam do zrobienia podłogę na gruncie.
Ogrzewanie - grzejniki.
czy taki układ warstw będzie dobry?
grunt rodzimy, zagęszczony piasek, chudziak, folia, 20cm styropianu, chudziak, podłoga.

poczytałem temat i wychodzi na to że wszyscy chcą uniknąć wykroplin w warstwie styropianu.
a może zastosować jakąś wentylację w tej warstwie a nie kombinować z materiałami.
jak powiedział "poeta" fizyki nie oszukasz.

zrobienie takiej wentylacji na pewno spowoduje zmniejszenie warstwy ocieplającej - ale za to będziemy mieli tę warstwę suchą czyli z wyjściowymi parametrami.
co sądzicie?

----------


## Parkiet

Wentylować należy podłogi o konstrukcjach z drewna. 

Fizyki na pewno nie oszukasz, ale nie daj się oszukać pseudo fizykom,  którzy są po marketingu.

Chudziak, hydroizolacja kompatybilna ze styropianem, paroizolacja z folii i na to wylewka.

 To jeden z przykładów. Powodzenia.

----------


## JacZenio

> Pomysł stosowania zamiast chudziaka - wodouszczelnionego betonu mostowego wydaje mi się przesadą.
> Wszelkie betony budowlane, chude czy nie, to dla wody/pary normalne sito.
> Warto by o tym wiedzieć, jak się ktoś za budowanie zabiera.
> Adam M.


Rzeczywiście, zapora (z betonu) na zatoce hoovera, to "sito"  :smile: 


Proszę odrobić lekcje o betonie, podpowiem iż PN-EN 206:2014
Tutaj badanie pod ciśnieniem, penetracja wg normy <50mm


Jeszcze nie widziałem betonu "wodouszczelnionego" - na pewno wodą się go nie uszczelnia  :wink: 

Zamiast "zasady kopiuj wklej: tj. folia PE 0,2mm / 0,3mm", zamówić dobrą izolację poziomą.
Nie handluje, ja zastosowałem membranę http://www.lithoplast.cz/_files/lith...750_cz_web.pdf
Zgrzewa się to na budowie i macie 100% szczelną membranę / izolację poziomą. (Czesi / Niemcy to stosują, bo wyznają inną "mądrzejszą zasadę budowy").

Gr. 1,5mm, cena ~16,00zł/1m2 brutto, loco budowa.
Podpowiem, iż IcoPal, sprzedaję prawie ten sam produkt (model 1250), za magiczne 55,00zł1m2  :smile:  hahahaha

----------


## _olo_

> Chudziak, hydroizolacja kompatybilna ze styropianem, paroizolacja z folii i na to wylewka.
> 
>  To jeden z przykładów. Powodzenia.


A jaka to jest hydroizolacja kompatybilna ze styropianem ? Jaką polecasz stosować nie "średnio" gładki chudziak ? 
Czy układ - folia na chudziak  by ewentualnie papa nie gniła, zwykła papa np 3,5-4,2mm na osnowie z włókna szklanego nie modyfikowana SBS łączona jakąś czarną breją asfaltową, znowu folia by nie reagowała ze styropianem będzie ok ?

----------


## Scdom

> Jak nie chcesz ruszać chudziaka możesz pomysleć o płytach poliuretanowych  - 0,022.


Jakie najlepsze jakościowo?

----------


## yuro

A co w przypadku gdy na ocieplenie podlogi jest tylko 15 cm? Czy lepszym rozwiazaniem bedzie np. 10 cm perlitogipsu i na to 5 cm styro czy cale 15 perlitogipsu? Obawiam sie, że sam perlitogips o grubosci 15 cm bedzie zbyt slabą izolacja termiczna.
A co ze stropem nad piwnicą? Pod polowa domu mam nieogrzewana piwnice. Jakie tu warstwy bylyby najlepsze?

----------


## chiro

> Skoro woda zgodnie z prawami fizyki wróci do wylewki to i wilgoć wróci. Zgodnie z powyższa zasadą fizyki gips jest niepotrzebny i tylko pogarsza właściwości izolacyjne.Dlatego pytam się po co ten gips?


I tutaj właśnie nadszedł moment, w którym po ponad 2latach czytania forum musiałem się zarejestrować.  :welcome: 

Zgadzam się i podzielam wątpliwość Patataya,
 Skoro nie zamykamy izolacji termicznej (styropianu) od strony ogrzewania (czyli od góry) warstwą folii i zakładamy, że woda znajdująca się w wylewce "końcowej" nam odparuje to tak samo możemy założyć, że odparuje nam ze styropianu bez perlitu pod nim. 

Ja w chwili obecnej mam:
na gruncie gliniastym w obrysie ścian fundamentowych wysypaną:
- pospułe 15-20 cm (10cm poniżej poziomu ściany fundamentowej)
- folię 1mm 
- chudziak ok 10cm do poziomu ścian fundamentowych
- pod ścianami papę :rotfl: 

Do papy wystającej spod ścian nośnych (po przeczytaniu raczej ze zrozumieniem całego wątku) chcę dołączyć - skleić papę. 
Na papę folia (żeby nie "żarło" styropianu) 
na folię styropian ( w jednej warstwie instalacje wodne, odkurzacz centralny, a na drugiej warstwie ogrzewanie)
na to wszystko anhydryt.

myślę, że nikt nie nazwie mnie po tym przestępcą budowlanym, a dodam, że lubie robić dobrze  :big grin:   :rotfl:

----------


## Andrzej.K

Sprzedam perlit EP 150 jak by co mam 10 m3   :bye:  Poznań

----------


## Andrzej.K

p.s czysty perlit rozsypujemy na chudziaka na to rozkładamy folie i przygniatamy kratownicą stalową . Wtedy śmiało można walnąć posadzkę maszynową. 
Perlit ugniata się pod naciskiem betonu max 3 cm . Ja tak zrobiłem i jestem mega zadowolony , Beton na parterze ma tą samą temperaturę co powietrze , w momencie nasłonecznienia nawet większą.  :popcorn:

----------


## Andrzej.K

Nie róbcie perlitogipsu bo to bez sensu szkoda roboty, i pogorszy sie izolacyjność a zwiększy Higroskopijność, pod posadzką. sam perlit nie chłonie wody ,tylko ją powstrzymuje . A trzeba pamiętać że po posadzkach jest jeszcze wiele prac do wykonania również mokrych. Z betonu woda dość łatwo wyparuje lecz z gipsu niekoniecznie. Widać to na chudziaku gdy pod spodem leży piasek. rozlana woda dużej wysycha a niżeli posadzka zaizolowana jak wyżej napisałem. :roll eyes:

----------


## Parkiet

> I tutaj właśnie nadszedł moment, w którym po ponad 2latach czytania forum musiałem się zarejestrować. 
> 
> Zgadzam się i podzielam wątpliwość Patataya,
>  Skoro nie zamykamy izolacji termicznej (styropianu) od strony ogrzewania (czyli od góry) warstwą folii i zakładamy, że woda znajdująca się w wylewce "końcowej" nam odparuje to tak samo możemy założyć, że odparuje nam ze styropianu bez perlitu pod nim. 
> 
> Ja w chwili obecnej mam:
> na gruncie gliniastym w obrysie ścian fundamentowych wysypaną:
> - pospułe 15-20 cm (10cm poniżej poziomu ściany fundamentowej)
> - folię 1mm 
> ...


Pod wylewkę daj folię. Powodzenia.

----------


## makow11

Gips po dodaniu wody zmniejsza swoją objętość.Skoro mieszanka perlitu z gipsem ma pochłaniać wilgoć to tym samym pod podłoga zaczną się robić pustki pomiedzy ziarnami perlitu.Jest więc możliwość ,że perlit będzie się osypywał tworząc pustki powietrzne co w konsekwencji może powodować osiadanie podłóg.
Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## qubic

> Gips po dodaniu wody zmniejsza swoją objętość.Skoro mieszanka perlitu z gipsem ma pochłaniać wilgoć to tym samym pod podłoga zaczną się robić pustki pomiedzy ziarnami perlitu.Jest więc możliwość ,że perlit będzie się osypywał tworząc pustki powietrzne co w konsekwencji może powodować osiadanie podłóg.
> Co o tym myślicie?


u siebie nie zaobserwowałem takiego zjawiska.

----------


## Jarecki03

Jak długo schnie perlitogips polany wodą, tzn. po jakim czasie robiliście podłogówkę i wylewkę

----------


## Patrycja8

Witam,
Początkowo zakładaliśmy standardowo pod wylewkę i ogrzewanie podłogowe tylko styropian. Wykonawcy zaproponowali nam zamiast styropianu styrobeton. Zainteresował nas temat szczególnie ze względu na dokładne wypełnienie szczelin/dziur miedzy instalacjami itd. Cena jest jednak wysoko, poza tym właściwości termoizolacyjne też dużo gorsze. Musimy zastosować 20 cm styropianu bądź styrobetonu. Wpadliśmy na pomysł zastsowania 10 cm styobetonu (wyrówna całą powierzchnię, wypełni szczeliny + jakieś tam właściwości termoizolacyjne) a na to 10 cm styropianu podłogowego. Wykonawcy przytaknęli. Nie jestem jednak przekonana i proszę o radę. Czy w ogóle warto realizować taki pomysł, czy lepiej zostać przy styropianie, a może zamiast 10 cm styrobetonu dać pelitobeton? :Confused:

----------


## zeusrulez

Sadze, ze stryobeton na chudziaka to nie najlepsze rozwiazanie. Chodz moge sie mylic. 
Poprosilbym Adama o zarkniecie tutaj
Sa lepsze miejsca aby go zastosowac - to na pewno. 
Ale na chudziaka, tak jak Tworca tematu perlit z gipsem. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## makow11

[QUOTE=Patrycja8;6884923]Witam,
Wykonawcy zaproponowali nam zamiast styropianu styrobeton. Zainteresował nas temat szczególnie ze względu na dokładne wypełnienie szczelin/dziur miedzy instalacjami itd. QUOTE]

Sensu w tym nie widzę ,zmniejszycie izolację podłogi.Wszelkie  przepusty,rowki pod instalację wypełnijcie pianą i po problemie.O ile  masz spore nierówności to wystarczy ,żeby ekipa wyrównała to cieniutką  warstwą perlitu ,czy nawet zwykłego żwiru.

----------


## sieras

witam,
przeczytałem już dość dużo na temat ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie ale cały czas mam pewne wątpliwości na które nie mogę dostać konkretnej odpowiedzi.
Planuję ocieplić dom lepiej niż to ustawa przewiduje tj. 30cm wełny na dach 20cm styro na ściany, 15cm styro fundament no i podłoga......
W projekcie mam 10cm ocieplenia, ale na ogrzewanie podłogowe według Was oraz w stosunku do całości ocieplenia może to być trochę za mało .
Chudziak nie jest jeszcze wylany a piasek jest podsypany pod ławy w taki sposób, żeby wylać go na równo z ławami (tj. 10cm betonu).
Słyszałem też coś o ciągłości zachowania izolacji co według moich majstrów znaczy tyle, że chudziak musi być na równo z ławami i wtedy na to przychodzi izolacja.
Czy tak rzeczywiście jest, czy mogę wybrać jeszcze powiedzmy z 5cm żwiru, (wtedy chudziak byłby 5cm poniżej ław) co pozwoliłoby na położenie 15cm styro.

proszę o odp  :smile:

----------


## jacentyy

Witam 
Czytam ten wątek i po prostu nie wierzę, wielkie Bóstwo tego forum niejaki adam_mk myli pojęcia!!
Po pierwsze nie stosuje się pap smołowych, nawet nie wolno już ich produkować!!!
To smoła reagowała ze styropianem!!
Po drugie papa asfaltowa nie reaguje ze styropianem !!! Jedynie co może reagować to rozpuszcalniki w różnych lepikach i mazidłach bitumicznych, sam bitum nie reaguje ze styropianem !!!!

Po trzecie początek wiązania cementu to kilka godzin, po tygodniu to cement ma kilka razy większą wytrzymałość niż gips, nie trzeba czekać 28 dni. 
Po 28 dniach to cement ma znormalizwaną wytrzymałość.

Po czwarte perlit jak i gips mają większą nasiąkliwość niż styropian.  Wolę nasiąknięty styropian niż nasiąknięty perlitogips.

Po piąte nie słuchajcie bezgranicznie Adama_mk, koleś i może jakąs wiedze ale nie jest omnibusem we wszystkim  a do tego jeszcze ten sposób wypowiadania się na forum, echh

----------


## pikvic

Witam.
Przeczytałam wątek od początku(mam nadzieje że ze zrozumieniem)
Większość buduje nowe domy równe ścianki itp.,a ja mam chatke ponad 100-letnią,zerwane stare podłogi na legarach wybrano troche piasku,wylany chudziak.
Na ocieplenie,jastrych i warstwe końcową zostało ok.30cm.Zdecydowałam sie na perlit,ale... ponieważ fundamenty mam z głazów/kamieni to nie bardzo wiem jak położyć na to pape  :Confused:  .Oczywiście brak izolacji poziomej,nie wiem czy robić?Adam gdzieś pisał ze takie fundamety dobrze funkcjonują bez izolacji(nota bene wszystkie tynki juz poaronastoletnie były suchutkie bez zacieków).
 No i tu pytanie właściwe bo o to jeszcze nikt nie pytał-czy w mojej sytuacji nie mogąc położyc papy na góry i doliny moge wszystko powiedzmy trzykrotnie posmarować dysperbitem na wodzie?łącznie z chudziakiem?jeśli nie,to jakie sugestie w moim przypadku?

----------


## zeusrulez

Bo kiedyś wiedziano gdzie budować, dziś buduje się byle gdzie i na byle czym.
Wylewałeś sam ten chudziak czy już był ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pikvic

Chudziak laliśmy juz sami,niestety musieliśmy sie pozbyć starej podłogi bo musimy troche obniżyć poziom a i deski juz były mocno wychodzone i zaniedbane przez poprzednich właścicieli,może uda mi sie je odratować np. na sypialnie...
  Właściwie to mam jeszcze jedno pytanie... maży mi sie podłogówka i w salonie oraz kuchni(jedno pomieszczenie ok.40m2) beton dekoracyjny/architektoniczny szlifowany ale czy na perlicie nie będzie jednak pękał?czy muszę z czegoś zrezygnować?będzie ciężko  :sad:

----------


## zeusrulez

Grunt pod chudziakiem byl suchy, pamietasz ? Przypuszczam, ze tak.
Nie ma zadnego problemu aby zrobic podlogowke na takiej izolacji z perlitu. 
Bardziej zastanawiam sie dlaczego chcesz podlogowke tylko w kuchni i salonie a nie w calej chalupie ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

jeśli mogę coś zasugerować to podłogówkę zrób wszędzie.  :smile:

----------


## pikvic

Tak,podłoże tez było bardzo suche na fundamenty i ściany zwracałam szczególną uwage.
Wszystko było zasypane piaskiem pod legary,troche wybraliśmy  ale sporo piachu jeszcze zostało.Podłogówka będzie wszędzie jak dobudujemy to "wszędzie"  :roll eyes:  .Chwilowo remontujemy to co stoi czyli łazienka,wiatrołap i właśnie solon-kuchnia,razem na chwile obecną jakieś 65m2.
  To jak z tym dysperbitem?bo papa i folia chyba odpadają?smarować czy wogóle odpuścić sobie izolacje?

----------


## zeusrulez

Tak jak Ci pisalem, kiedys bardzo starannie wybierano miejsce gdzie pstawiano dom. Tą pape i dysperbit sobie daruj. Poloz folie i na to perlit zgodnie z receptura Adama, pamietajac o tym aby rury od wody szly w srodku tego ocieplenia. O podlogowce troche pozniej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pikvic

> Tak jak Ci pisalem, kiedys bardzo starannie wybierano miejsce gdzie pstawiano dom. Tą pape i dysperbit sobie daruj. Poloz folie i na to perlit zgodnie z receptura Adama, pamietajac o tym aby rury od wody szly w srodku tego ocieplenia. O podlogowce troche pozniej.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


dzięki,nie ukrywam że takie rozwiązanie mi pasi   :yes: 
czy ktoś był odważny i na perlit z gipsem+jastrych zafundował sobie beton dekoracyjny?bo nic takiego nie znalazłam  :Confused:

----------


## zeusrulez

Zgodnie z obietnica, przesylam. Adam juz to opisywal nie jeden raz wiec nie ma sensu przepisywac.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4825011

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6346574

Przyklad klipsow do montazu rurek (te drugie: "Klipsy szybkiego montażu")
http://www.kotar.pl/pl/oferta/klipsy-montazowe.html

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Witam,
mam taki problem mam nadzieje, że mi pomożecie. Majster walnął się i niestety zamiast 15 cm miejsca na posadzce na styropian (planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu - brak piwnicy) zostało tylko 6cm. Kierbud jak i szef ekipy stwierdził, że nie ma wyjścia trzeba skuć posadzkę wybrać 9cm piasku i zalać na nowo chudziak. Wyjdzie na to, że chudziak bedzie 9cm niżej niż koniec ściany fundamentowej. Zastanawiam się czy nie będzie problemu z izolacją poziomą między ścianą fundamentową a ścianą z porothermu (jest papa na zakład okolo 10cm). Jak to zrobić żeby było dobrze I drugie pytanie czy jak już wybieram 9cm piasku to nie wybrać 14cm i dać 20cm styro żeby jeszcze lepiej odizolować się od podloża. Bylbym wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## pikvic

> Zgodnie z obietnica, przesylam. Adam juz to opisywal nie jeden raz wiec nie ma sensu przepisywac.
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4825011
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6346574
> 
> Przyklad klipsow do montazu rurek (te drugie: "Klipsy szybkiego montażu")
> http://www.kotar.pl/pl/oferta/klipsy-montazowe.html
> 
> Pozdrawiam


dzięki,właśnie zaczynam zgłębiać temat  :smile:

----------


## link2jack

Czy styropian Termoorganiki Termonium dach- podłoga nadaje się do garażu?
_"Poziom wytrzymałości na zginanie	BS100	≥ 100 kPa
Naprężenie ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym	CS(10)60	≥ 60 kPa"_

----------


## zeusrulez

> Czy styropian Termoorganiki Termonium dach- podłoga nadaje się do garażu?
> _"Poziom wytrzymałości na zginanie	BS100	≥ 100 kPa
> Naprężenie ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym	CS(10)60	≥ 60 kPa"_


Lepiej poszukaj informacji czy jest sens ocieplac podloge w garazu  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## saker

Witam, jestem na etapie przygotowania chudziaka do wykonania ogrzewania podłogowego. Grubość chudziaka 10 cm na zagęszczonym piasku – tradycyjna ława fundamentowa. W związku z tym że chudziak jest krzywy (3 cm różnicy między skrajnymi częściami domu) jestem zmuszony do wyrównania tematu. W planach posadzka powinna wyglądać tak:

Chudziak 10 cm   
Folia budowlana 
Styropian przewidziane jest 10 cm stropianu (5+5 cm na zakład)
Folia pod podłogówkę
Rurki podłogówki
Wylewka z mikso-kreta 6,5 cm
Wykończenie 1,5 cm
Razem: grubość posadzki 18 cm.

*Jak najlepiej wykonać wyrównanie chudziaka? Styropianem czy wylewką?* 

Jeżeli wylewką to w najwyższym punkcie mamy jedynie 3,5cm warstwę na rurkach podłogówki. Trochę mało  :sad:  Wtedy zmniejszyć ilość styropianu (4+4 cm)? Grubość wylewki w najwyższym punkcie będzie wynosić 5,5cm a w pozostałej części domu do 8,5cm. To z kolei może powodować nie równe nagrzewanie się podłogówki.

Czy starć się wyrównać chudziak samym styropianem? Podcinając styropian?

Zalecacie układać styropian pod podłogówkę o EPS co najmniej 100. U mnie izolacja termiczna wyniesie jedynie 10 cm, czy w takim przypadku układania styropianu dopuszczalne jest układanie na zakład dwóch warstw o różnym EPS? Na przykład styropian Termoorganika: 5cm TERMONIUM dach-podłoga EPS 60  + 5cm GOLD dach-podłoga EPS 100?

Może jakieś inne rozwiązanie?

Proszę o radę doświadczonych forumowiczów.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Witam, jestem na etapie przygotowania chudziaka do wykonania ogrzewania podłogowego. Grubość chudziaka 10 cm na zagęszczonym piasku – tradycyjna ława fundamentowa. W związku z tym że chudziak jest krzywy (3 cm różnicy między skrajnymi częściami domu) jestem zmuszony do wyrównania tematu. W planach posadzka powinna wyglądać tak:
> 
> Chudziak 10 cm   
> Folia budowlana 
> Styropian przewidziane jest 10 cm stropianu (5+5 cm na zakład)
> Folia pod podłogówkę
> Rurki podłogówki
> Wylewka z mikso-kreta 6,5 cm
> Wykończenie 1,5 cm
> ...


Cofnij się do pierwszego postu tematu w którym zadałeś pytanie, masz tu wszystkie odpowiedzi

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej.K

wyjaśnijcie mi jedno jeżeli chcecie dom energooszczędny to po co wam ogrzewanie  :bash:   Podłogówka troszkę kosztuje  , ja mam dogrzewanie za 50 zł i wystarcza. przy 30 cm perlitu pod posadzka i tak każdy zapyta czy masz podłogówkę

----------


## Parkiet

> Kierbud jak i szef ekipy stwierdził, że nie ma wyjścia trzeba skuć posadzkę wybrać 9cm piasku i zalać na nowo chudziak..


Dobrze Ci radzą, więc ich słuchaj.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DYWI

czytam to cale i ceny i wszystko co tu napisane o samej podlodze to przeciez taniej zburzyc i po norwesku postawic .

Najlepsza i najtanszą izolacja to nie perlit a "PUKK"- to norweska nazwa kruszywa lamanego o frakcji 10mm-25mm. daje ona drenaz wodny izolacje termiczna i najważniejsze w domu wentylacje . 
bo po ki huj robić puszkę na konserwy po co jak władowane 20 kola starczy na 20 lat palenia drewnem bez bufora a z buforem to na 30 lat . 
po co to robicie ludzie nauczcie się liczyć, ciepło nie bierze się z izolacji ale z produkcji a woda jest zawsze tam gdzie jest jej poziom jak ktosś zbudował hujowo to opchnij chałupę żydowi lub wynajmij brudasą na azylu  i zbuduj nowa na 2 m fundamencie 1,5 nad ziemia z lawami i folia kubelkową na scianach jak to robia zagranica od lat tylko zamiast ich standerow i waty i klednika daj nasze suporeksy . 

jak ktosnie wiem jak robia to norki to pisac na priva a cena drewna debu teraz wprawdzie po znajomosciach to 60 zl za mp dam rade zalatwic wam ludziska za 100 z dowozem .

rozumiem ze ludzie sa przywiazani do miejsc ale czasami trzeba sie ruszyc

----------


## מרכבה

Witamy na forum, od razu widać z że mamy doczynienia  z fachowcem.



> bo po ki huj robić puszkę na konserwy po co jak władowane 20 kola starczy na 20 lat palenia drewnem bez bufora a z buforem to na 30 lat .


Dziękujemy za merytoryczny wykład. Otóż jak byś chciał wiedzieć, znam doskonale osoby które mają swój las ! tyle ich kosztuje co paliwo do pilarki spalinowej.
Nie chciał byś mieszkać w domu drewnianym (bal około 18cm szalowany obustronnie) cóż ma to drzewo za darmo, pali nim .. kończył o 3 wnocy .. o 9 rano 
miał w pomieszczeniu +3 st .. mówię o bardzo silnych mrozach. Nawet jeśli miał bym opał za darmo .. i tak bym izolował.
Co innego jest zapalić sobie dla przyjemności, a co innego telepać się z zimna  nad ranem.
Jak to kolega zwykł narzekać, kiedyś tak budowli, a później jak było zimno do filcaków pchał słomę i tak szedł spać.
To że coś tam w norwegi .. cóż .. raczej mierny - oni niech się lepiej zajmą sytuacją społeczną, bo u nich instytucja rodziny leży.
Trzeba skończyć z fałszywą Polską pokorą, że jak już niemiec czy norweg .. to znaczy ocho cho.

Kruszywo jako izolacja .. o wielkie mi odkrycie .. granitowe( nie nasiąkliwe) ...  
Czasem jak wylecisz z jakimś "pomysłem" to pomyśl czy czasem już dawno nie jest znany.
To że masz za 60zł mp drewna ok Twoje szczęście, ja będę miał za free ..
kolega ma za free buczynę z swojego lasu i z tego nic ..brak komfortu.
Mnie za żadne skarby nie przekonasz, bo wychowałem się właśnie na takim "dziadostwie" gdzie trzeba latać i podkładać do pieca, samo to nie jest problemem, tylko trzeba to robić w nocy, bo wygaśnie, a nad ranem zęby drk drk drk drk ...
Fajnie że chcesz się udzielać, ale pierwsze jak wchodzisz do domu, otrzep buty z błota, słomę wygarnij z onuc i w tedy rozmawiaj  :smile: 

a oto norwegia ( na duże N trzeba sobie zasłużyć) http://esanok.pl/2015/precz-z-rasizm...orweskiej.html

----------


## qubic

> czytam to cale i ceny i wszystko co tu napisane o samej podlodze to przeciez taniej zburzyc i po norwesku postawic .
> 
> Najlepsza i najtanszą izolacja to nie perlit a "PUKK"- to norweska nazwa kruszywa lamanego o frakcji 10mm-25mm. daje ona drenaz wodny izolacje termiczna i najważniejsze w domu wentylacje . 
> bo po ki huj robić puszkę na konserwy po co jak władowane 20 kola starczy na 20 lat palenia drewnem bez bufora a z buforem to na 30 lat . 
> po co to robicie ludzie nauczcie się liczyć, ciepło nie bierze się z izolacji ale z produkcji a woda jest zawsze tam gdzie jest jej poziom jak ktosś zbudował hujowo to opchnij chałupę żydowi lub wynajmij brudasą na azylu  i zbuduj nowa na 2 m fundamencie 1,5 nad ziemia z lawami i folia kubelkową na scianach jak to robia zagranica od lat tylko zamiast ich standerow i waty i klednika daj nasze suporeksy . 
> 
> jak ktosnie wiem jak robia to norki to pisac na priva a cena drewna debu teraz wprawdzie po znajomosciach to 60 zl za mp dam rade zalatwic wam ludziska za 100 z dowozem .
> 
> rozumiem ze ludzie sa przywiazani do miejsc ale czasami trzeba sie ruszyc


bardzo rozsądnie tutaj napisałeś a teraz ---->
https://youtu.be/M6wRnouGZFQ

----------


## DYWI

a czy ja mowie ze norwegia to raj ??? 
a czy ja mowie ze kruszywo zalatwi wszystko ??? 
a czy ja mowie o starej metodzie palenia w piecu na paliwo stałe ??? 
a czy ja mowie ze 60 zl za mp to tanio ??? 

panowie mowie ze mamy w polsce zerowy problm z wilgocia w porownaniu do norwegi zero problemu u nich jak pada to 2 mieiace bez przerwy sa wyspy ze nie pada 31 dni w roku . 
gleba ciezka torfowa zero piasku gdzieniegdzie tylko . 
ale radza sobie z tym i ja nie chwale ich techniki budowy z drewna wrecz przeciwnie do dupy jest.  Nasz pustak czy suporex by byl o wiele lepszy tylko sie oni go boja wlasnie z powodu wilgoci . 

Co do tych dzieci to nikomu nie wspólczuje ludzie jada tam biora zasilki i sie odaja temu socialnemu gownu . pozniej im zabieraja dzieciaka i się budzą . 

Palić drewnem można i jest bardzo fajnie o ile się ma zbiornik akumulacyjny i jak mówisz tanie drewno i wcale nie jest tak ze w mrozy jest zimno bo mrozów od lat już nie ma . 

I nie powiesz mi ze cos na swiecie ktos ci da za Free.

Izolacja kosztuje 
Izolacja jest niebezpieczna dla zdrowia bardziej niż zimno(niski poziom ciepła) waty szklane styropian plus ogień o azbescie nie wspomne . 
a wystarczy zamiast tego wodo odporny beton wylac w podstawe koszt nie duzo wiekszy od normalnego komercyjnego a efekt porazajacy . 
izolacja nie da ci ciepła sama z siebie .

----------


## Groov_12

Cześć,
przeczytałem cały wątek (uff) i dalej mam pewne wątpliwości.
większość wypowiedzi potwierdza konieczność użycia folii i zrobienia z niej szczelnej wanny w celu ochrony przed wilgocią z ziemi - to rozumiem i się z tym zgadzam.inne wypowiedzi mówią o wilgoci skraplającej się pomiędzy styropianem i i chudziakiem - rzekomo z powodu różnicy temperatur chudziaka (przyjmowanej na około 8oC) i styropianu. I tu pojawia się pierwsza moja wątpliwość - przecież nie jest prawdą, że powierzchnia styropianu stykająca się z z powierzchnią chudziaka (poprzez folię) będzie mieć temperaturę taką samą, jak powierzchnia górna (przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym przyjmijmy 40oC). Czyli miejsce, w którym wystąpi temperatura punktu rosy, będzie znajdować się gdzieś w styropianie. Czy woda, która się tam skropli, będzie "zasilać" wodę znajdującą się pomiędzy styropianem i chudziakiem (folią)?adam_mk proponuje przeprowadzenie eksperymentu - położenie styropianu na chudziaki i zajrzenie do niego po kilku dniach. Zgodzę się, że będzie tam wilgoć, ale ten eksperyment nie odpowiada warunkom, jakie panują pod podłogą. Do wolno-leżącego styropianu powietrze z parą wodną ma dostęp ze wszystkich stron, dostarczając wilgoci. Do styropianu pod podłogą już takiego dostępu nie ma. Więc czemu miałoby tam tej wilgoci przybywać?Rozumiem, że wraz z wylewką wilgoć może dostać się pod styropian, ale czy potem nie będzie miała się jak wydostać?Czy ktokolwiek miał możliwość zajrzenia pod tak ocieploną podłogę po 20 latach użytkowania? Czy jest tam przysłowiowe jezioro? Czy to może problem, który istnieje, ale jego skala jest do pominięcia?
99,99% ludzi budujących domy ma w podłodze styropian, czy w związku z tym powinni przestać spać po nocach i zastanowić się, czy nie mają wody pod izolatorem?
Sama koncepcja z perlitem do mnie trafia, zastanawiam się tylko nad skalą problemu, który jest tu opisywany.

----------


## artix1

> Co do tych dzieci to nikomu nie wspólczuje ludzie jada tam biora zasilki i sie odaja temu socialnemu gownu . pozniej im zabieraja dzieciaka i się budzą


 Ja natomiast bardzo współczuję tym rodzicom. Pierd...sz jak potłuczony, ludzie szukają dla siebie i rodziny miejsca, gdzie nie będą dymani na każdym kroku przez aparat państwowy i gdzie można żyć bez martwienia się o środki do normalnego życia. W każdym stadzie znajdzie się szkodnik liczący na darmową kasę. Zdecydowana większość ludzi wyjeżdża do Norwegii uczciwie pracować, a nie żyć na socjalu czy przemycać tanie piwsko, papierochy i wódę. Pracuję tam już bardzo długo, dostaję wszystkie dodatki, które mi się należą. Kupę siana wpłacam do ich kasy, pobieram tylko to co mi się należy. Nie mam zamiaru tam się osiedlać i sprowadzać rodzinę. Nie chce żeby moje dziecko wyrosło na beztroskiego matołka. Do tego tak jak wspominaliście, cholerne Barnevernet może bez uprzedzenia zabrać (porwać) dziecko z domu, przedszkola i uniemożliwić kontakty z nim na długie miesiące, bo było smutne w szkole... Wszędzie dobrze gdzie Nas nie ma... Przydługi Off Top ale musiałem się wyspowiadać, bo się wpieniłem  :smile: .  Co do podłogi na gruncie, zrobiłem tak jak robią to aktualnie Norki. Pomijając płyty fundamentowe prawie identyczne jak u nas, przy wylewanych ścianach fundamentowych, ocieplenie leży na gruncie pod "chudziakiem". Ściana fundamentowa jest ocieplona od środka  EPS, na zagęszczonym piasku (czasami nad nim warstwa Leca) rozkładają folię, na nią min.20cm styro EPS, na to znowu folia, lekkie zbrojenie, rurki podłogówki i chudziak, na niego już tylko anhydryt. Na zewnątrz ścian fund. już niezbyt grube 10cm ocieplenie, ściany obsypane LECA , coś a'la keramzyt tylko szare. Nowe budynki, nowe technologie wymuszone coraz ostrzejszymi normami energooszczędności budynków. Jak na razie mój dom jest bardzo ciepły, termogramy wyglądają bardzo dobrze, podłoga pomimo braku podłogówki nie jest zimna. Za 30 lat może sprawdzę czy coś się dzieje z EPSem na gruncie, na razie nie będę sobie zawracał głowy pierdołami, nie prowadzę badań. Zastosowałem gotowe rozwiązanie sprawdzające się w zimnym i mokrym klimacie, jak na razie nie zauważyłem jego wad. 
 Trzymajmy się wszyscy ciepło  :big grin:

----------


## mmr

Odstąpię proszek pur od Pigeona .

----------


## daamiann88

Jeden pokój gotowy...

----------


## daamiann88

Jeszcze jedno ważne pytanie.
Po jakim czasie od zalania wodą można wylewać na to posadzkę?

----------


## dobrze i tanio

To mój pierwszy post więc witam wszystkich  :wink: 
Przeszukałem forum ( na tyle na ile umiałem, jakieś 5 dni poszukiwań), ale nie znalazłem odpowiedzi. W temacie pochylamy się nad najcieplejszym ociepleniem podłogi na gruncie. Jednak nikt nie wspomina o mostku między chudziakiem, a ścianą działową. Tak więc proszę wszystkich najmądrzejszych o pochylenie się nad tym tematem. Jeśli na forum było to omawiane to przepraszam i proszę o link do lektury.

Z informacji jakie udało mi się zdobyć widziałem jeden rysunek, gdzie na warstwie izolacji termicznej spoczywał fundament z żelbetu pod ściankę działową. jednak w żaden sposób nie był on połączony ze ścianami nośnymi, albo ten detal tego nie ilustrował.

Drugi sposób jaki udało mi się znaleźć do budowa ścianek działowych z gk na gotowej posadzce, ale takie rozwiązanie wyklucza nam akumulację cieplną w ścianach działowych.

Trzeci sposób tym razem powiedzmy, że mojego autorstwa to zastosowanie kratownicy k3 jako pierwszej warstwy albo ciepłego bloczka keramzytowego, ale ni jak nie wiem jak policzyć jakie to da oszczędności i które rozwiązanie jest lepsze.

----------


## cezary.pl

Witam ziomala :smile: 

Wiem że boli jak ciepło ucieka do gruntu ścianami nie tylko działowymi, ale i nośnymi. Ten problem dotyczy głównie domów na tradycyjnych fundamentach.
Ja świadomie zastosowałem gazobeton na ściany nośne i działowe, aby zmniejszyć przewodzenie ciepła do gruntu. Ściany fundamentowe ociepliłem styro od wewnątrz i na zewnątrz. Natomiast ściany działowe miałem w planie z karton/gipsu, ale w trakcie budowy zmieniłem na gazobeton na chudziaku. 
Można dwie pierwsze warstwy ściany działowej, tak jak piszesz zbudować z bloczka keramzytowego lub gazobetonu, a następne z ciężkiego materiału akumulacyjnego.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## karolek75

> Witam ziomala
> 
> Można dwie pierwsze warstwy ściany działowej, tak jak piszesz zbudować z bloczka keramzytowego lub gazobetonu, a następne z ciężkiego materiału akumulacyjnego.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


Skonsultowalbym ten pomysl z konstruktorem.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Skonsultowalbym ten pomysl z konstruktorem.


Oczywiście żadnej samowolki, wszystko zgodnie z projektem.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## JacZenio

> Zamiast "zasady kopiuj wklej: tj. folia PE 0,2mm / 0,3mm", zamówić dobrą izolację poziomą.
> Nie handluje, ja zastosowałem membranę http://www.lithoplast.cz/_files/lith...750_cz_web.pdf
> a


Jestem po etapie kładzenia  tej folii o grubości 1mm.
Kleilem miedzy sobą na taśmę butylowa dwustronna, a do izolacji spod ścian zewnętrznych z tej samej folii, tez na taśmę butylowa.

Z samej foli jestem zadowolony, nie da sie jej przebić np. kamieniem z choćby chudziaka.

Nie sadziłem jednak, ze jest to tak szczelne.

Położyłem styropian eps100kPa, na zakładkę, na ta folie, ale przyznał ze nie miałem wiedzy, ze pod styropianem pojawi sie wilgoć (wierzchnia warstwa folii jest wilgotna, od stronyn gruntu=chudziaka, sucha).
Jak to cholerstwo na odparować, skoro zaraz będę robił jastrych cementowy na ogrzewaniu podłogowym?

Czy pod rurki muszę stosować folie (nie mowię folii aluminiowej)? Chciałbym żeby wilgoć "szybciej odparowała", a jak zamknę to folia pod rurka,i to bedzie dopiero tragedia.

Zrobiłem błąd, trzeba było dać XPS bezpośrednio na grunt, bez żadnych folii i po sprawie.

----------


## TsunamiM

Przebrnęłam przez temat, nie wiem na ile ze zrozumieniem, jednak wciąż mam pytania. Prawdopodobnie pod podłogą na gruncie mam tylko grunt rodzimy. Prawdopodobnie, bo kontakt z moim wykonawcą póki co się urwał (facet przepadł, ale to teraz nie jest istotne), a niektórych rzeczy po prostu nie bylimy w stanie dopilnować ze względu na brak czasu i dużą odległoć do budowy. Mniejsza z tym. Teraz chciałabym jak najlepiej ocieplić tę podłogę z racji tego, że zamierzamy grzać prądem - podłogówka wodna wszędzie.
Ten perlit jest interesujący, ale nie będzie miał kto tego nam zrobić, do tego wciąż tutaj widzę zdania są podzielone jeśli chodzi o to jak przygotować tak ocieplone podłoże pod ogrzewanie podłogowe... 
W dodatku nie mamy zbyt wiele miejsca od podłogi do okien - 17 cm, czyli wejdzie nam max 10 cm ocieplenia.
ZOstały nam wobec tego chyba tylko dwie możliwości. Jeśli miałby być to XPS - to na chudziaku kłaść folię czy w końcu nie?
I drugie wyjście - płyty PIR - cena bardzo wysoka, bo za całość wyszłoby pewnie ok. 5 tys zł, w założeniu, że kładlibyśmy tylko jedną warstwę - dwie to koszty dla nas raczej poza zasięgiem.
Która opcja lepsza? Może coś doradzicie?

----------


## michalck81

10cm izolacji na gruncie to "trochę" mało... Jeśli pod chudziakiem nie macie izolacji p/wilgociowej to musicie ją dać między chudziak a styropian. Co do materiału na izolację termiczną podłogi na gruncie to chyba nie macie wyboru i ze względu na ograniczoną jej grubość musicie odżałować kasę i dać najlepszy dostępny materiał w 2 warstwach po 5cm. Nie ma co oszczędzać, bo tego później nie zmienicie, a jest to dość istotne szczególnie przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Instalacji CWU nie puszczajcie przypadkiem na chudziaku tylko na 1 warstwie ocieplenia.

----------


## TsunamiM

michalck81 dzięki za podpowiedź. Decyzja zapadła, ocieplamy płytami Thermano - 10 cm, ale jedną warstwą. Czy pod te płyty papa termozgrzewalna?

----------


## michalck81

Ja bym dał folię 0,3-0,5mm.

----------


## gms

Witam,
Przeczytałem cały temat o najlepszym ociepleniu na gruncie i mam wątpliwości. W moim odczuciu 99,9% porad dotyczy słabych (niekorzystnych) warunków wodno-glebowych - chodzi o szczelną wanne z papy + perlit.

Natomiast nie mogłem nigdzie znaleźć porady na dobre i skuteczne ocieplenie na gruncie przy dobrych warunkach glebowych. Dobre mam na myśli dużą ilość przepuszczalnego materiału.

Spotkałem się z radą że dla dobrych warunków taka wanna jest bezsadna i np. dla wody na głębokości 1,7 m:

-Na wszelki wypadek daj drenaż opaskowy, np. na poziomie 1m pod powierzchnia terenu (poziom wody gruntowej może ulec zmianie).
Na piasku chudy beton i dalej perlit, wg receptury Adama (jeśli Ci się spodobał ) lub styropian i posadzka (z podłogówką lub bez niej).
-A co jeśli mam piasek? I planuję szczelna wannę?
-Jeżeli poziom wody gruntowej jest niżej niż 1m poniżej izolacji cieplnej, to szczelna wanna nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia.
Jej brak spowoduje odprowadzenie wilgoci pojawiającej się pod styropianem do gruntu.
Aby upewnić się, że woda nie będzie podchodzić wyżej wykonaj drenaż opaskowy.

Czy to jest w 100% rada dla osób które mają wodę gruntową bardzo nisko i tradycyjne ławy?

Jeśli tak to chciałem zapytać odnośnie granulatu od użytkownika Pigeon (jeśli nie przekręciłem) i czy można go traktować jak styropian?

Z góry dziękuję za konkretne porady.

----------


## gms

Czy ktoś rozwieje moje wątpliwości ?

----------


## papaya

Witam! Chciałabym się doradzić co do warstw podłogi na gruncie, przy fundamencie z bloczków betonowych, przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym.
W projekcie mam: 
- piasek
- chudziak 15 cm
- papa
- styropian na zakład 2 x 3 cm
- folia
- gładź
- posadzka
Nadmienię, że projekt jest z 2009 r, więc stąd tak cienki styropian…

Wykonawca proponuje:
- sypać piasek do poziomu przedostatniego bloczka fundamentowego,
- chudziak do góry ostatniego bloczka
- papa
- styropian
- folia
Przy takim układzie wydaje mi się, żeby dać normalną ilość ocieplenia, to podłoga wyjdzie mi dość wysoko. Jak to się ma później to poziomu okien (np. bezprogowego HSa?)
Chciałabym dać 20 cm styropianu EPS lub 12 cm płyt PIR - jakie warstwy powinnam zastosować? 
Średnio ufam swojemu wykonawcy, bo np chciał całkowicie olać poziomą izolację ławy a na wszystkie "nowości" (typu PIR) kręci nosem. Nie znam się na izolacjach zbyt dobrze, a chciałabym zastosować najlepszą metodą i bardzo dobry materiał. Wydaje mi się, że powinnam wylać chudziaka min. 10 cm poniżej góry fundamentu, żeby zmieścić ocieplenie, ale mogę się mylić… Poradźcie mi proszę..

----------


## dwiecegly

Ok ale coraz więcej osób odchodzi od papy bezpośrednio pod styropianem ze względu na opary ropopochodnej chemii tuż pod podłogówką.
Pewnie wiele osób sie oburzy na tym forum ale dawanie czegokolwiek więcej niż 15cm styropianu pod podlogę nigdy się nie zwróci.

----------


## karolek75

Zachowujac uklad warstw(chociaz osobiscie pozbylbym sie papy, zostawiajac tylko pod scianami), obniz poziom piasku i chudziaka tak aby zmiescic styropian w docelwoej grubosci. Zostan przy styro.

----------


## karolek75

> Ok ale coraz więcej osób odchodzi od papy bezpośrednio pod styropianem ze względu na opary ropopochodnej chemii tuż pod podłogówką.
> Pewnie wiele osób sie oburzy na tym forum ale dawanie czegokolwiek więcej niż 15cm styropianu pod podlogę nigdy się nie zwróci.


Ja mam co prawda płyte fundamentowa, ale tez nie mam poziomej hydroizolacji pod styro. Tylko pod scianami ( a i to  niepotrzebnie) . Styro nie podciaga kapilarnie nie nie ma potrzeby odcinac sie, a papa czy folia stanowi bariere dla wilgoci przenikajacej z domu. I robi sie bajorko.

----------


## papaya

Dzięki Wam! styropian EPS czy styrodur XPS? Czyli bezpośrednio na chudziaka ocieplenie i na to folia? Upewniam się, bo baba jestem i z facetami będę musiała rozmawiać  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Robione TERAZ - TAK.
Robione w lipcu - NIE!

Hydroizolację jednak bym zrobił.
Ludzie zapominają o wodach roztopowych.
Fakt, dawno już nie widziałem "zasp po same uszy" ale wcale to nie znaczy - że takich nie będzie.

"dla wilgoci przenikajacej z domu."
Dla TEJ wilgoci to jest wentylacja...

Problem bajora i styku styro z papą rozwiązuje warstwa 5cm perlitu wysypanego z wora na papę a na to dopiero daje się styro.

papaya

Rury powinny być w połowie grubości tego ocieplenia...

Adam M.

----------


## karolek75

Styro. XPS jest pare razy drozszy i  w twoim wypadku niekonieczny.

----------


## karolek75

> Robione TERAZ - TAK.
> Robione w lipcu - NIE!
> 
> Hydroizolację jednak bym zrobił.
> Ludzie zapominają o wodach roztopowych.
> Fakt, dawno już nie widziałem "zasp po same uszy" ale wcale to nie znaczy - że takich nie będzie.
> .


Adamiie, ktoredy ma tam sie dostac woda roztopowa ?

edit:
Jak sie dostanie i przeniknie w jakis sposob zastana tam hydroizolacje (a te niegdy nie sa idealne) - to zostanie tam o wiele dluzej niz w wersji bez hydroizolacji.

----------


## zibuch

> Robione TERAZ - TAK.
> Robione w lipcu - NIE!
> 
> Hydroizolację jednak bym zrobił.
> Ludzie zapominają o wodach roztopowych.
> Fakt, dawno już nie widziałem "zasp po same uszy" ale wcale to nie znaczy - że takich nie będzie.
> 
> "dla wilgoci przenikajacej z domu."
> Dla TEJ wilgoci to jest wentylacja...
> ...


Nie bardzo rozumiem jakbyś chciał to zrobić. Jak perlit na papie ma niby zbierać wilgoć z góry to jak ją ma odprowadzić, żeby wody deszczowe tam nie weszły? Jak zakończyć tą papę? Długo o tym szukałem i koniec końców zrobiłem bez hydroizolacji pod płytą. Wg mnie większy problem może być wtedy jak zrobisz szczelną wannę i do niej wleje się woda i nie może ujść do dołu




> Styro. XPS jest pare razy drozszy i  w twoim wypadku niekonieczny.


XPS jest konieczny. Pokaż jakąkolwiek kartę katalogową EPSa gdzie jest napisane, że można dawać pod płytę

----------


## karolek75

> XPS jest konieczny. Pokaż jakąkolwiek kartę katalogową EPSa gdzie jest napisane, że można dawać pod płytę


Pytajacy(a) ma zwykle fundamenty, nie PF.

----------


## zibuch

> Pytajacy(a) ma zwykle fundamenty, nie PF.


ups. za szybko czytałem  :big grin: . to potwierdzam, xps niekonieczny.  ja dawałem w grunt odmianę aqua

----------


## adam_mk

zibuch
Czytaj ze zrozumieniem tekstu.

A co do hydroizolacji...
Jak macie zamiar ją spierd.lić, to nie róbcie jej wcale!
Taniej wyjdzie.

"Wg mnie większy problem może być wtedy jak zrobisz szczelną wannę i do niej wleje się woda i nie może ujść do dołu"

No... a jak "może ujść do dołu" to tez może PRZYJŚĆ od dołu...

Adam M.

----------


## karolek75

Adam, mam 0.5m piasku na tym 16cm XPS i potem PF i znowu 15cm styro. Gdzie wg ciebie powinna byc w takim ukladzie hydrozolacja?

----------


## busy_beaver

Witam, zastanawiam  się jak najlepiej posadowić swój dom, by cieszyć się ciepłą i suchą podłogą.
Na początek może założenia:
- dom na planie prostokąta (po zewnątrz 8x13m, ocieplenie 25 cm, ściana 24 cm – silka), piętrowy, płaski dach, ściany nośne również w środku
- ogrzewanie wodna podłogówka (kocioł elektryczny)
- teren na dzień dzisiejszy I kategoria szkód górniczych (dookoła dużo kopalń więc to się może zmienić)
- badania geotechniczne  - w wykonanych otworach do głębokości 4m, nie stwierdzono żadnych wód podziemnych, sączeń wody ani zwiększonego zawilgocenia gruntów (badania wykonywane po tygodniowych opadach ), grunt piaszczysty .

Zastanawiałem się wcześniej nad płytą fundamentową w wersji *podsypka – ocieplenie 25 cm XPS – płyta – wykończenie*.
Później myślałem nad tym styropianem pod płytą (czy płyty się nie rozejdą pod wpływem szkód górniczych, cena XPS'a) więc założyłem wersję *podsypka – ocieplenie 10 cm XPS – płyta – 15 cm EPS  - wylewka – wykończenie* .
Ostatnio dumając nad rysunkiem wpadłem na pomysł a może w ogóle ten styropian z pod płyty wywalić , uprościć sobie robotę i zrobić tak:



Spotkał się ktoś może z takim rozwiązaniem ?

----------


## szlapt

Witam,

Mam pytanie odnośnie wyrównania poziomu podłoża perlitem - w najgorszym miejscu 4 cm- czy perlit jest materiałem o odpowiedniej wytrzymałości na ściskanie, tj czy po jakimś czasie " nie siądzie" pod naciskiem ?

----------


## hektor80

> Witam,
> 
> Mam pytanie odnośnie wyrównania poziomu podłoża perlitem - w najgorszym miejscu 4 cm- czy perlit jest materiałem o odpowiedniej wytrzymałości na ściskanie, tj czy po jakimś czasie " nie siądzie" pod naciskiem ?


wg mnie perlit jest bardzo kiepskim materiałem do wyrównywania. Z uwagi ze jest bardzo lekki, każdy podmuch powietrza powoduje ze się roznosi po powierzchni. Perlit mam i miałem go użyć do zasypywania szczelin m.in. przy ścianach przy układaniu styropianu na podłodze. Ale każde naciśniecie płyty styropianowej powoduje lekki podmuch i perlit jest ze szczeliny wydmuchiwany wiec dałem sobie z tym spokój..

----------


## strusp

Co do osiadania perlitu- osiądzie do 10% grubości warstwy, jak go luźno nasypać.
Łączenie perlitu z styropianem to średni pomysł, testowałem na sobie i po fakcie żałowałem, że nie zastosowałem samego perlitu. Trzeba by zastosować jakąś folię. arkusz papieru  na wysypany perlit albo niesamowicie delikatnie postępować przy układaniu płyt, co jest nierealne.

----------


## mayek

Cześć,
pytałem w innej części forum, ale nikt nie odpowiedział... Może Wy pomożecie?

Czy układając ogrzewanie podłogowe w warstwie wylewki na styropianie powinienem jeszcze zastosować izolację z folii pod styropian?
Mówię oczywiście o przypadku płyty fundamentowej z XPS'em i folią pod płytą.
Mogę położyć styropian bezpośrednio na płytę?

Dzięki.

----------


## fotohobby

> wg mnie perlit jest bardzo kiepskim materiałem do wyrównywania. Z uwagi ze jest bardzo lekki, każdy podmuch powietrza powoduje ze się roznosi po powierzchni. Perlit mam i miałem go użyć do zasypywania szczelin m.in. przy ścianach przy układaniu styropianu na podłodze. Ale każde naciśniecie płyty styropianowej powoduje lekki podmuch i perlit jest ze szczeliny wydmuchiwany wiec dałem sobie z tym spokój..


Bo perlit należy zmieszać z gipsem, ułożyć,  lekko zrosić wodą i po 24 h problem o którym piszesz znika.

----------


## hektor80

> Bo perlit należy zmieszać z gipsem, ułożyć,  lekko zrosić wodą i po 24 h problem o którym piszesz znika.


wiem wiem, widziałem to u Ciebie ale dla kilkumilimetrowych szczelin nie chcialo mi sie tego robic...uszczelniłem pianką...

----------


## zibuch

> zibuch
> Czytaj ze zrozumieniem tekstu.
> 
> A co do hydroizolacji...
> Jak macie zamiar ją spierd.lić, to nie róbcie jej wcale!
> Taniej wyjdzie.
> 
> "Wg mnie większy problem może być wtedy jak zrobisz szczelną wannę i do niej wleje się woda i nie może ujść do dołu"
> 
> ...


Staram się czytać, ale albo piszesz skrótami albo ja czegoś nie czaję. Dlatego dopytuję jakbyś zrobił izolację, gdzie być ją dał? Napisz konkretnie warstwy po kolei.

Wiem, że woda może przyjść od dołu ale jeśli mamy warstwę przepuszczalną (piach) to będzie to okresowo i nienasiakliwy XPS powyżej tego nie przyjmie. Jeśli zrobimy szczelną wannę z hydroizolacji to jeśli raz nam się do niej wleje, np roztopy o których piszesz to łatwo z tego nie wyleci. chyb, ze chcesz to zrobić z jakimiś "ujściami", nie wiem, dlatego pytam.

----------


## Plecy021

Jestem po  położeniu perlitogipsu na izolacji w. z folii 1mm, grubość 10cm.  Gips związał, jednak po tygodniu od zasypania i zalania jest dalej mocno wilgotny. Ta wilgoć musi odparować z gipsu. Czy czekać aż wyschnie czy kłaść na taki wilgotny wylewkę z perlitobetonu?  


A za wikipedią:
"Proces wiązania to reakcja egzotermiczna (ilość wydzielanego ciepła – ok. 30 kcal/kg) oraz gips zwiększa swoją objętość o ok. 1%. Po zakończeniu wiązania następuje okres twardnienia. Gips uzyskuje pełną wytrzymałość po wyschnięciu. "

Dlatego pewnie lepiej poczekać aż całkowicie wyschnie. Jak myślicie?

Co do szczegółów to podłogówki w tym pokoju nie ma. Ściany cegła, 50/60cm grubości. nieocieplone. Podłoga na glinie.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Ludzie dajcie sobie spokój z tym perlitogipsem , naprawdę takiego  wymysłu oprócz tego forum nikt nie stosuje, a tym bardziej w miejscach narażonych na  wilgoć!

Gips jest kiepskim spoiwem gdy jest styczność z wilgocią, gdy jest wilgotny nie dość, ze lambda znacznie maleje to jego wytrzymalość mechaniczna maleje. 
Dodatkowo każda izolacja która jest w postaci sypkiej nie nadaje się w miejscu, w którym jest wilgoć, ponieważ w wolne pory powietrza, może dostać się woda !!
Wtedy cała taka izolacja zdecydowanie traci swoje właściwości. 

Naprawdę 1000 razy będzie lepsza izolacją styropian pływający w wodzie aniżeli zawilgocony perlitogips czy sam perlit, do którego dostanie się woda. 
A to dlatego, że styropian - EPS jest nasiakliwy w 99,9 procentach poprzez wolne przestrzenie między kuleczkami, których jest stosunkowo mało. A woda nigdzie indziej poza tymi wolnymi przestrzeniami sie nie dostanie. Nasiakliwość samej kuleczki styropianu jest pomijalna. Jak ktos ma wiecej kasy to lepszy jest styrodur.  W styrodurze czyli XPS, w ogóle nie ma tego problemu bo cała struktura jest zamknietokomrkowa, tak samo PUR czy PIR. Nasiąkliwości tych materiałów są bardzo małe

----------


## fotohobby

> wiem wiem, widziałem to u Ciebie ale dla kilkumilimetrowych szczelin nie chcialo mi sie tego robic...uszczelniłem pianką...


No w przypadku kilku milimetrow, to nie ma sensu. 
Ja uzupełniłem bruzdy pod rury PP i peszle z elektryką

----------


## qubic

> ^^
> Ludzie dajcie sobie spokój .....


po tym wstępie ....dałem sobie spokój z doczytaniem do końca twojej wypowiedzi.

----------


## jacentyy

Widac odpornys na merytoryczne argumenty, adam mk namieszal Wam z tym perlitogipsem w glowach i zadne aegumenty nie pomoga

----------


## qubic

sam jesteś "odpornys"  :wink:

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Masz jakieś merytoryczne argumenty na stosowanie perlitogipsu czy chcesz tylko pyskówki?
Wiesz adam_mk powinien niektórych przeprosić za ten perlitogips, zaufaliście mu z racji tego, że jest guru tego forum i ma wiedzę o buforach itp sprawach.
Ale pomysł z perlitogipsem, w miejscu w którym może zawilgotnieć jest .... "bardzo słaby". Jeszcze jako warstwa na piętrze, ocieplenie strychu, gdzies gdzie może ten perlitogips wyschnąć to zrozumiem, ale na na podłodze na gruncie.... ech szkoda słów.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No, trochę dziwny ten pomysł. Pomijając już kwestię jakości takiej izolacji, to roboty mnóstwo.

----------


## autorus

> Widac odpornys na merytoryczne argumenty, adam mk namieszal Wam z tym perlitogipsem w glowach i zadne aegumenty nie pomoga


Jakbym miał 400 postów to bym się tak nie mądrzył. Sam widziałem podłogę tak zrobioną. Nawet to gdzieś opisywałem. To wcale nie jest takie proste do zrobienia ale się da. Mieszkańcy są zadowoleni.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Niektórzy mają kilkanaście tysięcy postów i głupoty piszą, tak więc to żaden wyznacznik.

Dziwne jest to, że cudowne pomysły z tego forum, jakoś nie mogą znależć szerszego zastosowania poza tym forum.

----------


## qubic

> ^^
> Masz jakieś merytoryczne argumenty na stosowanie perlitogipsu czy chcesz tylko pyskówki?


mam, użytkuję, nic się nie dzieje złego, wykonanie jest proste i technologia całkiem zmyślna, jak masz ochotę to pooglądaj filmiki, są na tym wątku.
pyskówki nigdy nie stosuję w stosunku do ludzi twojego pokroju ponieważ wiem, że mnie w tym pokonasz.
jestem na tym forum już jakiś czas i cenię sobie swobodną wymianę poglądów. 
jak chcesz kogoś nawracać na swoje teorie to proponuję jakieś forum religijne itp.
moderatora proszę o wykasowanie moich odpowiedzi do jacentyy ponieważ nie chcę zaśmiecać ciekawego wątku.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Ja mam wręcz odwrotne wrażenie , zwolennicy perlitogipsu wygladają mi prawie na jakąś sektę, ale mniejsza z tym, to moje odczucie.

Pokaż mi proszę, gdzie na świecie jest stosowana technologia łączenia periltu z gipsem ?
Ewentualnie pokaż mi proszę jakiekolwiek opracowanie naukowe czy jakieś opracowanie producenta perlitu odnośnie jego stosowania z gipsem. 

To że Henkok pisał o "magazynie" gipsu na ewentualną wilgoć mnie nie przekonuje, a jest to jedyna osoba która jak mi się wydaje jest inżynierem budownictwa i wypowiadała się w tym wątku na temat perlitogipsu pozytywnie.

Najbardziej oburza mnie to, że perlitogips uważa się za lepszą izolację termiczną na gruncie aniżeli np  XPS, PUR, które  maja bardzo małą nasiąkliwość i nawet gdy w izolacji pojawi się woda to są wtedy dużo lepszymi izolatorami termicznymi aniżeli wilgotny perlito gips.
I do tego ta lambda periltogipsu, ktoś w ogóle wie jaka ona jest ?

----------


## pjp

ja trochę z innej beczki, czy ktoś z Was wie może, czy zawsze jest konieczna izolacja pod styrobeton? Chcę zrobić wylewkę na podłodze na piętrze ze styrobetonu, ale nigdzie nie mogą znaleźć informacji czy położenie foli lub papy jest bezwzględnie konieczne, czy może gdy nie ma konieczności izolacji bo poniżej nie ma wilgoci ani zimna można sobie to odpuścić.

----------


## jacentyy

^^Folie PE nie daje się pod wylewkę w celu izolacji wodnej tylko w celu wylania  podkładu nie zespolonego z podłożem czyli w Twoim przypadku stropem, można zrobić zespolony, ale konsekwencją są rysy w tych miejscach gdzie konstrukcja się bardziej odkształca i powoduje naprężeneia w wylewce których nie jest w stanie przejąć własnie ta wylewka.




> ^^
> Pokaż mi proszę, gdzie na świecie jest stosowana technologia łączenia periltu z gipsem ?
> Ewentualnie pokaż mi proszę jakiekolwiek opracowanie naukowe czy jakieś opracowanie producenta perlitu odnośnie jego stosowania z gipsem.


No i widać jaka merytoryka jest w tym wątku, nikt z ludzi w branży budowlanej jeszcze nie wpadł na pomysł łączenia gipsu z perlitem, ale na forum to "opatentowana" metoda jedna z najlepszych.

----------


## papaya

Witam ponownie.
Planuję obniżyć poziom piasku, tak by chudziak i część styropianu znalazła się poniżej góry fundamentu (10 cm poniżej, 10 cm powyżej). Wykonawca odradza mi ten pomysł twierdząc, że do momentu wykonania stropu będę miała basen, z którego nie będzie się dało spuścić wody (chyba, że będę chciała wiercić zaizolowaną i ocieploną ścianę fundamentową) i powinnam podnieść poziom 0 budynku (czego nie mogę zrobić). Faktycznie jest się czego obawiać? Z mężem uważamy, że woda odparuje, co najwyżej jej nadmiar będzie można łopatami usunąć (max 150 litrów). Może to zaszkodzić chudziakowi lub fundamentom?
Proszę o opinie...

----------


## kolo004

Ja polecam szkło piankowe: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...66#post6902966

----------


## adam_mk

Bloczki czy odpad - granulat?
Czarne czy białe?
Zdaje się, ze żadnego darmo nie dają i nie bardzo w kraju występuje...

Adam M.

----------


## daniel.w

Witam, jestem przed wylewkami w marcu i przede mną wybór styropianu na chudziaka. Grubość już nie do ruszenia -15cm, więc chciałbym dać jak najlepszy. Podpowiedźcie co powinienem dać?

----------


## link2jack

To na co  Cię stać. Czołowi producenci mają w ofercie grafitowe produkty na podłogę.

----------


## daniel.w

link2jack  -dzięki, a wg Ciebie/Was warto dać 15cm grafitu i ile % podnosi to koszty? Jeszcze nie siedzę w cenach izolacji...

----------


## Tomaszs131

To już jest kwestia indywidualna, albo Cię na szare styro będzie stać albo nie. Ja swego czasu płaciłem 206 zł za m3. 
W sumie na izolację posadzek i elewacji poszło 100 m3.
Czy warto się pchać styropian o niższym współczynniku przenikania okaże się po audycie OZC. Odpowie na szacunkowe koszty ogrzewania.

----------


## link2jack

W/g mnie warto zastosować grafit. Później już tego nie poprawisz. Różnica w cenie to pewnie około 50-70 zł za m3.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jestem tego samego zdania.

----------


## daniel.w

OK, to dam grafit! Spójrzcie proszę na szkic poniżej, gdzie przechodzę już na elewację w miejscu obniżenia terenu. Otóż dookoła budynku będzie cokolik z kamienia dekoracyjnego i w miejscu gdzie jest najniżej będzie dodatkowo 2-3 warstwy.
Na szkicu pokazuję właśnie to zaniżenie gdzie trzeba będzie kombinować ze styropianem -proszę o opinię.... 
Jak powinna być różnica w licowaniu kamienia z elewacją, kamień powinien być raczej głębiej, ale o ile cm -wystarczy 3cm?
Folia bąbelkowa  w tym najniższym miejscu do obniżenia, czy tak?
1 -styropian 20cm, 2- styropian przejściowy 10cm, 3-styropian pod kamień 5 cm, 4 -klamry podpierające

----------


## Kaizen

> 1 -styropian 20cm, 2- styropian przejściowy 10cm, 3-styropian pod kamień 5 cm, 4 -klamry podpierające


A czemu ma służyć ten cienki styropian "przejściowy"? Bez sensu - i to w miejscu, gdzie będzie największa różnica temperatur przy podłogówce dawać cieńsze ocieplenie. Jeżeli skala zachowana, to po co Ci taki wysoki cokół? Wystarczy do poziomu ściany fundamentowej - a wyżej pełną grubość styropianu.

----------


## daniel.w

Kaizen dzięki za odzew! Przejściówka jest nieunikniona, bo są przecież różne grubości styropianu -chyba, że jakieś Twoje propozycje...?  Uważasz, że kamień ma wystawać poza elewację na zewnątrz? Raczej robi się odwrotnie tzw. "kapinos" żeby elewacja wystawała na zewnątrz o kilka centymetrów względem cokoliku? Chodzi o spływanie wody z elewacji tak, aby omijać cokolik.

Skala jest, normalny cokolik będzie powyżej fundamentu na na kilka płytek klinkieru lub kamienia.
Natomiast po stronie obniżenia terenu nie chce robić zbyt wysokiego kopca (podsypu) i wyjdzie mi o kilka płytek więcej -ale jak wtedy dopasować istniejące ocieplenie fundamentu (10cm) i styropian elewacji(20cm)?

----------


## surgi22

Po pierwsze jaką ma mieć grubość kamień elewacyjny wraz z klejem 3-4 cm?  Na twoim miejscu od poziomu gruntu dołożyłbym 5cm styro , 
Po drugie nie masz zdylatowanego chudziaka od ścian .
Po trzecie jeżeli nie masz odizolowanaych ścian fundamentowych od ścian nośnych to warto ocieplić ścianę fundamentową również od środka. 
Tu masz moje ściany - fakt że 3W ale chodzi o ideę.

----------


## daniel.w

surgi22 -dzięki za odpowiedfź.
1. Będzie to płytka z klinkieru, a jej grubość to ok. 1.5cm + klej, dlatego chciałem dać tam przejściówkę, żeby zostało ok. 3.5cm na kapinos
Oczywiście mogę dodać te 5cm od poziomu gruntu, ale właśnie początek klinkieru to też i przyszły grunt  :smile:  -chyba, że mówisz o obecnym poziomie?
Ni bardzo sobie wyobrażam jak będzie się ten klinkier trzymał tego styropianu 2-wartwowego. No i ta przejściówka 10cm musi też tam być -dużo kleju i nieciągłości, da radę to jakoś zoptymalizować?

2. Ja mam cały fundament lany, tzn. stopa i ściana. Chudziak położony na folii, bez bocznego styropianu i ściany nie są ocieplane od wewnątrz -KierBud uważał że nie trzeba

3. to monolit i już nie cofnę prac, mogę jedynie dać lepszy styropian pod jastrych 

A kapinos u Ciebie to ile cm?

----------


## surgi22

2 cm ( ja mam 20 cm grafitu na cokole - ciemne cegły , a na ścianie 22 cm ) - masz na ostatnim zdjęciu. U mnie to kier bud dostosowywał się do mnie a nie odwrotnie. 
Zdecydowanie dołóż te 5 cm od poziomu gruntu. Jeżeli planujesz podłogówkę to wylewkę o temperaturze 26-30C ( przy większych mrozach ) od zewnątrz będzie izolować tylko pustak i 10 cm styro ) - słabo.

----------


## daniel.w

OK, dzięki!  Tylko folia bąbelkowa trochę przeszkadza, bo powinna być poniżej cokoliku. Chyba, że tę istniejącą podwinę i dodam dodatkową na ten dodatkowy styropian 5cm.....

----------


## abeka

Witaj Papaya, nasz chudziak - 10 cm poniżej górnej poziomej powierzchni ściany fundamentowej - przetrwał bez zadaszenia od marca do listopada, deszcz padał, słońce świeciło, wiatr wiał, woda stała i odparowywała do sucha

----------


## zibuch

daniel.w - przeciągnij styrodur jedną warstwą od samego dołu do cokołu. Dlaczego, bo ma lepszą lambdę i zaizolujesz mostek na wysokości wylewki i po drugie   masz od razu twardy podkład pod płytki. Daj jak największą grubość styroduru przynajmniej w obszarze cokołu (jak najmniejszą odsadzkę) no i izolacja ściany od środka jak pisze surgi22

----------


## ireneusz77

witam,
kilka dni zajęło mi przegryzienie się przez zawartość tego tematu, odnoszę wrazenie, że teraz mam większy mętlik w głowie niż na początku, ale to chyba dobrze.

Jestem w trakcie gruntownego remontu domu budowanego w latach 80, w tej chwili mam usuniete wylewki i  planuję odnowienie powłoki hydroizolacyjnej, na hydroizolację pójdzie docieplenie i tu się zaczynają dylematy. Mam przestrzeń na max 10 cm. docieplenia, planowałem to wykorzystać na 4 cm. perlitu i 6 cm. płyty PIR (dostałem dość ciekawą ofertę zakupu płyty, ale tylko w rozmiarze 6 cm. grubości). Na docieplenie instalacja podłogówki i wylewka anhydrytowa.

Wczoraj przypadkiem natknąłem się na ofertę docieplenia materiałem o nazwie Thermotec, materiał może nie ma jakichś wybitnych parametrów, ale z kolei technologia układania wyklucza powstawanie mostków cieplnych, do tego cena jest dość znośna.
Pytanie, czy ktoś z Was spotkał się z tym materiałem i jest w stanie podzielić się jakimiś doświadczeniami?

http://www.thermotec.at/uplfiles/013...5-11_07_25.pdf

z gory wielkie dzięki za jakiekolwiek sugestie

----------


## Darkat

Nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu a nie znalazłem pokrewnego.
 A jak to jest w przypadku płyty fundamentowej. Mam obecnie 10 cm XPS na to  folia i wylana płyta.
 Teraz pod wylewkę muszę dać jeszcze 10 cm EPS. Ale właśnie czy na wpierw na płytę dać jakąś Izolacja przeciwwilgociową czy można od razu dać styropian.
W projekcie nie mam folii, kierownik mówi że lepiej dać na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## surgi22

> witam,
> kilka dni zajęło mi przegryzienie się przez zawartość tego tematu, odnoszę wrazenie, że teraz mam większy mętlik w głowie niż na początku, ale to chyba dobrze.
> 
> Jestem w trakcie gruntownego remontu domu budowanego w latach 80, w tej chwili mam usuniete wylewki i  planuję odnowienie powłoki hydroizolacyjnej, na hydroizolację pójdzie docieplenie i tu się zaczynają dylematy. Mam przestrzeń na max 10 cm. docieplenia, planowałem to wykorzystać na 4 cm. perlitu i 6 cm. płyty PIR (dostałem dość ciekawą ofertę zakupu płyty, ale tylko w rozmiarze 6 cm. grubości). Na docieplenie instalacja podłogówki i wylewka anhydrytowa.
> 
> Wczoraj przypadkiem natknąłem się na ofertę docieplenia materiałem o nazwie Thermotec, materiał może nie ma jakichś wybitnych parametrów, ale z kolei technologia układania wyklucza powstawanie mostków cieplnych, do tego cena jest dość znośna.
> Pytanie, czy ktoś z Was spotkał się z tym materiałem i jest w stanie podzielić się jakimiś doświadczeniami?
> 
> http://www.thermotec.at/uplfiles/013...5-11_07_25.pdf
> ...


Dorzuć do tych 6 cm płyty PIR , 4 cm zwykłego EPS 4 cm i będziesz miał lepiej i taniej.

----------


## er-brq

Witam,
po moich domowych eksperymentach z perlitem zostało mi ok 12 worków po 125 l.
Jeżeli ktoś z Was miałby ochotę ćwiczyć perlit na sobie to chętnie owe worki sprzedam gdyż u mnie już tylko zajmują miejsce - priv.
(odbiór osobisty - mazowieckie)

Co do samych eksperymentów z perlitem:
- chata stoi, jest ciepło, drugi sezon ma za sobą - nic się na razie nie dzieje.
- sam proces - strasznie dużo zachodu.




pozdrawiam!

----------


## Snabb

Odgrzeję trochę kotleta.
Sprawa ma się tak. Od poziomu zero (chudziaka) do DPP (docelowy poziom posadzki) jest 33cm. Wylewka ma mieć właściwości akumulacyjne. Czy 22cm grafitu i 9cm wylewki będzie ok? W ilu warstwach styro - w 3 (5+6+10)? A może odjąć ze dwa centy ze styro i zrobić o tyle grubszą wylewkę?

----------


## Robaczywy

Hej,

Przyznaję bez bicia, że całości nie przeczytałem, ale szukajka też nie pomogła, czy ktoś coś pisał o piance zamkniętokomórkowej jako izolacji podłogi na gruncie?
Jakie są wady? Pomińmy koszty, słyszałem o utlenianiu z czasem, ale to dotyczy tylko 'oszukanych' natrysków, a nie porządnie zrobionych. Czy taka piana nasiąka wodą, jeśli takowa od spodu się pojawi?

----------


## Klimek17

> Ja polecam szkło piankowe: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...66#post6902966


Witam wszystkich
Może trochę rozwinąć temat z tym produktem...
Czy nadawałoby się na grunt między fundamenty, co z hydroizolacją itd ?
Proszę o zainteresowanie tematem, może warto...

----------


## wally666

Rzucam kij w mrowisko, a co mi tam - czyli jaka bedzie najsensowniejsza struktura ocieplenia podlogi w gruncie? Dla mnie rozsadnym rozwiazaniem byloby porzadnie zagescic piasek w wykopie, na to dac 10cm styropianu, nastepnie zrobic instalacje wod-kan, zasypac peroitem na plasko, przykryc 10cm styropianem, na to dac folie, ulozyc podlogowke i na koniec wylewka 9cm. Od srodka chcialbym dac 5cm styropiany na sciany fundamentowe aby mozliwie odciac sie od zimna z gruntu. Jako, ze sciany beda z silki 24cm, pierwsza warstwa pod bloczkami to ceramika klasy 15 zasypana perlitem.

Jedyny tylemat to czy moge stawiac sciany dzialowe z ciezkiej silki 12cm na wylewce?

----------


## maciuspala

Mi zostało trochę silikatu N18  a z uwagi iż na ściany działowe dałem N8 to tam gdzie idzie kanalizacja tj między kotłownią a łazienką poszła N18 na chudziak.
mam nadzieje że wytrzyma bez problemu. Chudziaka robiłem z B20 nie zamawiałem słabego betonu bo cena była ta sama.

----------


## Perlit Polska

> Rzucam kij w mrowisko, a co mi tam - czyli jaka bedzie najsensowniejsza struktura ocieplenia podlogi w gruncie? Dla mnie rozsadnym rozwiazaniem byloby porzadnie zagescic piasek w wykopie, na to dac 10cm styropianu, nastepnie zrobic instalacje wod-kan, zasypac peroitem na plasko, przykryc 10cm styropianem, na to dac folie, ulozyc podlogowke i na koniec wylewka 9cm. Od srodka chcialbym dac 5cm styropiany na sciany fundamentowe aby mozliwie odciac sie od zimna z gruntu. Jako, ze sciany beda z silki 24cm, pierwsza warstwa pod bloczkami to ceramika klasy 15 zasypana perlitem.
> 
> Jedyny tylemat to czy moge stawiac sciany dzialowe z ciezkiej silki 12cm na wylewce?


Ja do tej kanapki *dodałbym folię na piasek,* żeby odciąć ewentualność podciągania wilgoci. *Zasyp perlitem w warstwie z rurami* oczywiście jak najbardziej  :smile: . 

*Zastanawiam się* jednak *nad styropianem na wewnętrznej* ścianie. Moim zdaniem może* dojść do kondensacji wilgoci* na styku beton-styropian i będzie ona mogła wędrować do murów wyżej co potencjalnie może objawić się zawilgoceniem ścian i pleśnią.. Sugerowałbym jednak izolację od zewnątrz, jeżeli to możliwe.

*Płyta grzewcza* powinna mieć nie więcej niż *grubość* 5-6cm (4-5cm nad rurami maks.), te 9cm będziesz chyba zbyt długo rozgrzewać (http://muratordom.pl/eksperci/pytani...dogowym/24741/). Używa się nawet mniejszych grubości w zależności od wytrzymałości zastosowanego betonu (można użyć np. jastrychu anhydrytowego, który ma odpowiednią wytrzymałość, jest samopoziomujący i sama wylewka idzie błyskawicznie - zakładam zamówienie gotowego betonu.

*Zasyp pierwszego rzędu ściany perlitem* - ponownie dobra myśl, kto nie wie to powiem: pustak ceramiczny ma 3 osie i w każdej z nich przewodzi inaczej ciepło. Oczywiście najmniejszy opór cieplny ma w pionie a zasypanie perlitem zwiększa ten współczynnik jakieś 3x - i tyle (znam jedynie taki wynik co prawda tylko od Heluza, ale pustak jest pustak). W efekcie pierwszy rząd ściany zewnętrznej nie przewodzi tak ciepła (=mniejsze straty energii, suchy narożnik itp) jak mógłby co przekłada się na bardziej ciepłą i suchą ścianę.
*
Wylewka w pomieszczeniach użytkowych powinna mieć minimum 12MPa*, żeby była wystarczająco nośna pod większość przyszłych ścian działowych, więc sądzę, że tym wskaźnikiem powinieneś się kierować (minimum beton B15).

----------


## manwithnoname

Przede mną ułożenie styropianu na posadzce, niestety mam możliwość ułożenia tylko 10cm i nie wiem jak  zrobić to najlepiej:
Dać 2 x po 5cm czy może 5cm + 2cm + 3cm styropian z folią? Po całości zaplanowane jest ogrzewanie podłogowe.

----------


## MD.

Przy takiej grubości daj płyty PIR

----------


## manwithnoname

Płyty PIR sa okrutnie drogie. Nie spłaca sie za mojego życia   :smile:  za 5cm drugiej klasy musiałbym zapladic 37 zł  :sad: 
Myslalem o jakimś z lambda 0,031

----------


## manwithnoname

Więc jak najlepiej ułozyć?
 2 x po 5cm + folia, czy może  5cm + 2cm + 3cm styropian z folią?

----------


## flisok

Przeczytałem cały wątek od początku sięgającego wiele lat wstecz. Początkowo byłem zafascynowany perlitem, ale czytając posty z ostatnich kilku lat odniosłem wrażenie, że zainteresowanie spadło... Czyżby jednak "guru" tego tematu nie miało racji? Decyduje się obecnie ktoś na perlit?


Padło tu kilkukrotnie stwierdzenie "płyta rozwiązuje wszystkie problemy" więc przeniosłem się do czytania kolejnego wątku, jeszcze obszerniejszego od tego... 
A tam znowu kolejne wersje, wątpliwości itd. M.in. różne podejście do tego czy ocieplenie dawać pod płytę (a to przecież podstawa eliminacji mostków), nad płytę, czy tu i tu.
Jestem ciekawy jaką dokładnie konfigurację warstw przy płycie sugerowała by osoba pisząca, że płyta jest dobra na wszystko.
Ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem gdzie poprowadzić instalację cwu, a także uwzględniając warstwy hydroizolazji.

----------


## Perlit Polska

> Przeczytałem cały wątek od początku sięgającego wiele lat wstecz. Początkowo byłem zafascynowany perlitem, ale czytając posty z ostatnich kilku lat odniosłem wrażenie, że zainteresowanie spadło... Czyżby jednak "guru" tego tematu nie miało racji? Decyduje się obecnie ktoś na perlit?


Odniosę się tylko do pierwszej części pytania.
*Perlit ekspandowany* miał swój szczyt zainteresowania aż w 2007 roku - tak mówi wujek google. 
Jednak ze względu na nieproporcjonalnie duże koszty transportu w  stosunku do ceny PE dystrybucja tego produktu jest hmm, dość utrudniona  ponieważ po pierwsze hurtownie do nowych produktów ustawione są że tak  powiem "tyłem" bo nie ma ssania od wykonawców, a po drugie nie ma ssania  od wykonawców  :big grin:  - więc hurtownia nie zamówi towaru, przy którym trzeba pracować  :smile: 
Jak wykonawca wróci z Niemiec, zna wtedy technologię, zalety i wady PE i  szuka... szuka... i szuka.. i guzik, nie znajduje z reguły. Zmienia  technologię i po temacie.
Także pomimo wielu zalet tego produktu niemal zerowa dystrybucja (mam na  myśli obecność w Polsce w hurtowniach/sieciach) morduje go jeszcze w  zalążku. 
Jak chcesz kupić hmm, powiedzmy cokolwiek znanego, kurcze nawet nie  znanego, to masz to i tamto w hurtowni, kombinujesz i masz. Ale jak  nigdy nie widziałeś i nie używałeś to dupa zbita.

*Perlit ekspandowany* to w pewnych zastosowaniach niezastąpiony materiał: 
termoizolacyjny, o właściwościach akustycznych,wykluczający możliwość gnieżdżenia się gryzoni,ultra lekki (w swojej kategorii  :smile: ),banalnie prosty w użyciu,obojętny chemicznie (stwierdzono reakcję jedynie z kwasem fluorowodorowym),paroprzepuszczalnyi pewnie jeszcze kilka innych cech by się znalazło

----------


## Kaizen

> Jednak ze względu na nieproporcjonalnie duże koszty transportu w  stosunku do ceny PE dystrybucja tego produktu jest hmm, dość utrudniona  ponieważ po pierwsze hurtownie do nowych produktów ustawione są że tak  powiem "tyłem" bo nie ma ssania od wykonawców, a po drugie nie ma ssania  od wykonawców


Kto chce szuka sposobu. Kto nie chce szuka powodu.

Producenci innych materiałów dają wyższe ceny niż w hurtowniach, bo taki mają układ ze składami budowlanymi (nawet, jak jedzie prosto od producenta z dostawą gratis - co w przypadku materiałów izolacyjnych jest dosyć częstą praktyką powyżej logistycznego minimum). Skoro nie macie takiego ograniczenia, to czemu sami nie sprzedajecie produktu?
Co ciekawe - klikając w link płatnoprofilowy który wygląda OK kieruje nas na stronę http//perlit-polska.pl (brakuje ":") i dostajemy komunikat "Ta witryna jest nieosiągalna".




> Jak chcesz kupić hmm, powiedzmy cokolwiek znanego,


Sprawdzam sklepy internetowe, lokalne składy, Allegro... I zazwyczaj kupuję w lokalnym składzie. Bo jest niewiele drożej z dostawą. Ale nie zawsze - jak czegoś nie ma w lokalnym składzie (np. nikt w okolicy nie handlował kominami Jawar, to zamówiłem przez Internet. Jakbym zdecydował się ocieplić strop perlitem, to znalazłem tylko jedną ofertę. I wychodzi 77,5% drożej niż wełna z rolki za to samo U. Bez uwzględnienia transportu płatnego w obydwu przypadkach (tyle, że wełna z lokalnego składu, a perlit z Bełchatowa).

----------


## Perlit Polska

> Kto chce szuka sposobu. Kto nie chce szuka powodu.
> 
> Producenci innych materiałów dają wyższe ceny niż w hurtowniach, bo taki mają układ ze składami budowlanymi (nawet, jak jedzie prosto od producenta z dostawą gratis - co w przypadku materiałów izolacyjnych jest dosyć częstą praktyką powyżej logistycznego minimum). Skoro nie macie takiego ograniczenia, to czemu sami nie sprzedajecie produktu?
> Co ciekawe - klikając w link płatnoprofilowy który wygląda OK kieruje nas na stronę http//perlit-polska.pl (brakuje ":") i dostajemy komunikat "Ta witryna jest nieosiągalna".
> 
> Sprawdzam sklepy internetowe, lokalne składy, Allegro... I zazwyczaj kupuję w lokalnym składzie. Bo jest niewiele drożej z dostawą. Ale nie zawsze - jak czegoś nie ma w lokalnym składzie (np. nikt w okolicy nie handlował kominami Jawar, to zamówiłem przez Internet. Jakbym zdecydował się ocieplić strop perlitem, to znalazłem tylko jedną ofertę. I wychodzi 77,5% drożej niż wełna z rolki za to samo U. Bez uwzględnienia transportu płatnego w obydwu przypadkach (tyle, że wełna z lokalnego składu, a perlit z Bełchatowa).


Hmm, pracuję nad rozwiązaniem sposobu, a podałem powód, dla którego jest słabe zainteresowanie technologią.

Zgadzam się z tobą - konkurowanie z istniejącym odbiorcą jest jak cięcie gałęzi na której się siedzi więc oczywiście tak się dzieje i u nas - nawet jeśli cena jest zbliżona to po doliczeniu transportu sytuacja się zmienia  :smile: , na korzyść hurtowni. Czyli tak, my również sprzedajemy.

W ostatnim akapicie pominąłeś drobny szczegół - jeśli jesteś wykonawcą z długim czasem obecności na rynku to nie pchasz się w technologię, której nie znasz lub/i nie masz czasu na eksperymenty i poszukiwania - mocno uśredniam. Dla klienta detalicznego jest zupełnie odwrotnie - ma czas, żeby się przyjrzeć, poszukać, porównać i ewentualnie dokonać wyboru (kwestię problematycznej dostępności opisałem w poprzednim wpisie). Sprawa komplikuje się, kiedy szuka wykonawcy na wybraną przez siebie technologię, a która jest mało znana. 
Swoja drogą JAWAR wprowadza w tym roku elementy kominowe z perlitem ekspandowanym - bez związku, przypominałem sobie.

I ostatnia rzecz - ja staram się nie porównywać cen, ponieważ każda technologia ma swoje zastosowanie przy rozwiązywaniu konkretnego problemu; na elewację styropian lub wełna, na strop zwykły beton lub lekki, ocieplenie poddasza wełną lub pianą, ogrzewanie pompą ciepła lub piecem węglowym itd.

Dziękuję za zwrócenie uwagi na nie działający link z fiszki reklamowej - trochę to dziwne, bo URL po stronie panelu admina wpisany jest poprawnie. Mam tez prośbę - jeśli chcesz mogę założyć osobny wątek do dyskusji o perlicie "Perlit ekspandowany - be czy nie be"  :smile:  i tam możemy kontynuować dywagacje.

----------


## wally666

Wracam do pytania o poprawnosc/kolejnosc warstw podlogi w gruncie - po przegladzie forum I dalszym dokroryzowaniu sie na podstawie roznych pism branzowych, rozwazam takie rozwiazanie no i tutaj pojawia sie pytanie - ktora warstwe licowac z poziomem 0. Dla jasnosci - za poziom zero uznaje gorny poziom scianki fundamentowej.

1. 25mm podloga docelowa (np.gruby panel + podklad)
2. wylewka betonowa z rurkami od wodnego ogrzewania podlogowego,
3. 10cm styropianu - przekladka miedzy wodna podlogowka a instalacjami wodnymi
4. 10cm i w tym instalacje wodne w domu,
5. folia
6. chudziak
7. 2x20cm podsypki zageszczonej

----------


## cezary.pl

Góra ścianki fundamentowej równa z poziomem chudziaka. Na chudziaku folia sklejona z izolacją poziomą ścian n/p taśmą z butylu. To Twoje zero.
W miarę tanio kupisz grubą folię, taką do oczek wodnych w sklepie ogrodniczym.
Jeśli ściany będą z pustaka ceglanego zasyp pierwszy wiersz perlitem. 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## wally666

Dzięki Cezary. A co sądzicie o kompletnej eliminacji chudziaka tj. Idealne zagęszczenie podsypki, na to folia, 20cm styropianu który zlicuje się ze ścianą fundentowa. A dopiero na to podłogowa i wylewka z mocniejszego betonu zbrojona siatka 10x10cm?

----------


## cezary.pl

Nie idź tą drogą.

Lepiej posadzkę z rurkami OP trzymać jak najdalej (wyżej) od zimnej betonowej ściany fundamentowej.
W Twojej koncepcji będzie trudno połączyć folię na piachu z papą, izolacją poziomą ściany.

Chudziak nie jest drogi. Namawiam na rzetelne pilnowanie ekipy, aby wykonali idealnie poziomo zakończenie ściany fundamentowej i równiutki najlepiej zacierany chudziak. Układanie folii i styropianu jest wtedy bajecznie proste. Brak klawiszowania styropianu.

Rury odkurzacza centralnego też mogą być pod chudziakiem.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Kaizen

> 20cm styropianu który zlicuje się ze ścianą fundentowa. A dopiero na to podłogowa i wylewka z mocniejszego betonu zbrojona siatka 10x10cm?


Czyli masz bezpośredni, nieizolowany styk grzewczej wylewki ze ścianą fundamentową? Słaby pomysł. To największa zaleta materiałów konstrukcyjnych o dobrej lambdzie, że izolują to gdy chudziak jest zlicowany ze ścianą fundamentową, a na nim dopiero styro. Bo nie wszędzie, jak twierdzą miłośnicy silki i innych materiałów o słabej lambdzie, da się je zastąpić styropianem.
Do tego jak sobie tu wyobrażasz hydroizolację? Pod styropianem wywinięta na ścianę fundamentową? Też słaby pomysł biorąc  pod uwagę, że tu jest spora szansa na ruchy na styku styropianu i ściany fundamentowej oraz styropianu i podsypki które przerwą ciągłość tej izolacji z czego by nie była.

Ściany działowe na czym byś budował? Na jastrychu?

----------


## Elromano

A co myślicie o folii paroizolacyjną na chudziaku? Zakładając że dom stoi na gruncie piasek glina, zrobiony jest drenaż opaskowy i drenaż wewnątrz ścian nośnych?

----------


## Kaizen

> A co myślicie o folii paroizolacyjną na chudziaku?


Że będzie z niej sito jeszcze przed wylaniem wylewek i przed niczym nie będzie chroniła.

----------


## wally666

Hola hola Kaizen, jakie warstwy zatem sugerujesz? 
Dodatkowe pytanie, czy na ścianie fundentowej można zamiast papy zastosować 1mm folię?

----------


## Kaizen

Papa zgrzana - jedna "tafla" od zewnętrznej termoizolacji, pod wszystkimi ścianami. Co poniżej - nie widzę sensu izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, jak fundament jest ocieplony.
Mi wykonawca ścianę fundamentową wysmarował dysperbitem a od wewnątrz dał folię. Nie wierzę, żeby to było szczelne i teraz uważam to za marnowanie kasy (akurat dosyć niewielkiej w moim przypadku na szczęście). 
Wilgoć poniżej hydroizolacji chudziaka niewiele zmieni - odrobinę zwiększy straty do gruntu. Ale jak na hydroizolacji jest z 15-20 cm styropianu to są to pomijalne straty.

----------


## Elromano

> Że będzie z niej sito jeszcze przed wylaniem wylewek i przed niczym nie będzie chroniła.


To pozostają dwie opcje, nic nie dać, lub folie 1,5mm ( do oczek wodnych)

----------


## pyton79

> To pozostają dwie opcje, nic nie dać, lub folie 1,5mm ( do oczek wodnych)


Gimnastykujecie się z tym problemem.
Wystarczy położyć na oczyszczonego chudziaka piankę pod panele 3-4 mm.
Problem z głowy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wally666

A co ta pianka miałaby dac w tym miejscu bo nie rozumiem związku z pytaniem?

----------


## hektor80

I na to pewnie folia...

----------


## Elromano

> I na to pewnie folia...


Tylko jak gruba?

----------


## giman

Czy taka podłoga na gruncie ma sens? (fundament kalsyczny)

wykończenie podłogi
wylewka cementowa 6 cm
styropian gr. 20 cm
folia paroszczelna
beton10cm
piasek
grunt

----------


## MkropkaB

> Witam wszystkich
> Może trochę rozwinąć temat z tym produktem...
> Czy nadawałoby się na grunt między fundamenty, co z hydroizolacją itd ?
> Proszę o zainteresowanie tematem, może warto...


Wiem, że starego kotleta odgrzewam, ale jak zastanawiałem się nad szkłem piankowym, to wpadł mi w oko temat LIMECRETE floor. Troszkę o technologii wykonania i proporcji mieszanek tutaj:

http://richardclpillinger.com/limecrete-floors-2/

----------


## giman

Czy można mieszać różnej klasy styropiany na tej samej podłodze na gruncie?
Parę płyt twardszych w miejscu kominka (np. typu parking), reszta styropian dach/podłoga.

----------


## cezary.pl

Pod kominkiem lepiej nie mieć ocieplenia podłogi. Ominąć tę powierzchnię budując skrzynkę na chudziaku wyższą niż wszystkie warstwy podłogi.
Bo nie wiadomo jak ciężki kominek będzie, a może koncepcja się zmieni na piec kaflowy. 
Tak u mnie wygląda to ominięcie. W środku rura doprowadzająca powietrze do kominka, pieca lub kozy.


Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## marrio

Czy mogą się wypowiedzieć osoby, które mają wykonaną izolacje termiczną podłogi na gruncie z perlitogipsu, w zakresie doświadczeń po kilku latach eksploatacji takiej podłogi? Od pierwszych wykonawców "pionierów" tej technologi minęło juz kilka lat więc co nieco moga wnieść do tematu. Czy zaobserwowali że podłoga jakoś "siadła", lub co gorsza pojawiają sie jakiejs pękniecia, lub jeszcze co innego? Także czy sa jakiejś obserwacje nt właśicwości termicznych takiej izolacji? Ciekawe też, czy z perspektywy kilku lat eksploatacji zdecydowali by się jeszcze raz na taki rodzaj izolacji czy raczej, z uwagi na koszty lub nakład pracy lub inne względy, zdecydowali by sie na bardziej tradycyjna wersje, czyli styropian.

----------


## mariusz1959

> Perlit jako termoizolacja pod podłogówkę sprawdza się wręcz idealnie.
> Ma właściwie same zalety i tylko jedną drobną wadę - nie ma go w lokalnej hurtowni (zazwyczaj).
> Kosztuje tyle, co dobrej klasy styropian.
> 
> Jak masz zrobioną solidną wannę z papy i jakiej smoły to dopiero POTEM zaczynasz myśleć o instalacjach.
> Rozprowadzasz wodę, CWU, kable, odkurzacze centralne (na pietrze - wentylację mechaniczną, kanały), telewizję, sieć bramofon i sterowanie bramy i co Ci do głowy przyjdzie.
> Kabelkom leżenie na tej papie na chudziaku nie przeszkadza.
> Rurkom - bardzo!
> Instalatorzy bardzo solidnie mocują je zwykle do chudziaka i nakładają na nie taką piankę o grubości budzącej politowanie.
> ...


b/ perlitobeton jako warstwa izolacyjna podłogi na gruncie 

Innym sposobem wykonania warstwy izolacyjnej jest wykorzystanie podkładu perlitowego (perlitobetonu) zamiast perlitu w postaci luźnego zasypu. Perlitobeton nie wymaga zagęszczania. Bezpośrednio po związaniu podkładu można wykonać wylewkę perlitową, jako podłoże pod posadzkę. 




Przygotowanie podłoża:

Przed przystąpieniem do wykonania podłogi należy usunąć wierzchnią warstwę gleby (humus), a następnie ułożyć stabilizującą warstwę piasku o grubości 5-15 cm. 


Sposób wykonania:

Po zagęszczeniu piasku wykonujemy izolację przeciwwilgociową wykorzystując do tego celu, np. folię budowlaną o grubości 0,2 mm. Folia powinna być wywinięta na ściany do wysokości minimum 10 cm lub połączona z izolacją poziomą ścian. Przed przystąpieniem do wykonania izolacji termicznej konieczne jest ułożenie wzdłuż wszystkich ścian pasków dylatacyjnych, np. ze styropianu lub przymocować do ściany taśmę elastyczną. Ich zadaniem będzie oddzielenie podkładu oraz wylewki od stałych elementów konstrukcji budynku, co zapobiegnie pękaniu wylewki i pozwoli na jej swobodne rozszerzanie się. Taśma lub paski styropianu powinny nachodzić na powierzchnie boczne ściany do wysokości wylewki. Na tak przygotowanym podłożu możemy wykonać izolację termiczną podłogi za pomocą perlitobetonów. Grubość warstwy ociepleniowej (PTB 300 + PTB 600) wynosi zazwyczaj od 15-25 cm. W pierwszym etapie wykonujemy podkład perlitowy. Kolejnym etapem jest wykonanie wylewki perlitowej. Co wy na to ?

----------


## cezary.pl

Jaka lambda tego jest tego ocieplenia? To tylko tak dla zgodności z projektem budowanego domu.

----------


## AG_home

> Pod kominkiem lepiej nie mieć ocieplenia podłogi.


Jak nie dasz ocieplenia, to masz mostek termiczny. wystarczy dać Styropian EPS 80, który wytrzymuje nacisk do 2,4 tony. Tyle kominek chyba nie waży. Jak ktoś jest przezorny, to może dac EPS100 lub Parking - ten ostatni wytrzymuje nacisk 4,5 tony. 
Pod kominek nie daje sie OP, ale dla stosowania pod nim styropianu nie ma przeciwwskazań.

----------


## cezary.pl

Na razie się nie martwię mostkiem pod kominkiem. Mam w tym miejscu ominięcie podłogówki, to raz, a dwa, coraz bardziej przychylam się do koncepcji "nie róbcie kominków w domu" :big grin: 
Została mi płyta PIR-u z ocieplenia podłogi i chyba z tego materiału uzupełnię ten fragment, zostawiając dolot powietrza sprytnie zamaskowany okładziną podłogową. Gdybym jednak przekonał się do posiadania jakiegoś paleniska w tym miejscu.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Kaizen

> Pod kominek nie daje sie OP, ale dla stosowania pod nim styropianu nie ma przeciwwskazań.


Czemu nie? Podłoga fajnie się nagrzewa od kominka - może oddać trochę ciepła do rozprowadzenia, jak będzie tam podłogówka.

Co do styropianu  - racja. Przeciętny kominek waży najwyżej tyle, co ze dwie osoby "przy kości". Więc wystarczy ten sam styro co pod resztę podłogi. Chyba, że ktoś chce sobie zostawić furtkę na piecokominek i postawić kilka ton - wtedy lepiej dać EPS200 i oddylatować od reszty podłogi.

----------


## AG_home

Teoretycznie nic nie powinno się dziać z OP pod kominkiem. Wylewka cementowa 5-7cm nie powinna popękać pod wpływem nacisku kominka.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Czemu nie? Podłoga fajnie się nagrzewa od kominka - może oddać trochę ciepła do rozprowadzenia, jak będzie tam podłogówka.
> 
> Co do styropianu  - racja. Przeciętny kominek waży najwyżej tyle, co ze dwie osoby "przy kości". Więc wystarczy ten sam styro co pod resztę podłogi. Chyba, że ktoś chce sobie zostawić furtkę na piecokominek i postawić kilka ton - wtedy lepiej dać EPS200 i oddylatować od reszty podłogi.


Jesteś mylnym błędzie, cytując klasyka. Otóż, jak negocjowałem z firmą budującą piece kaflowe, uświadomiono mnie, abym nie instalował podłogówki i ocieplenia pod jastrychem. Co mnie przekonało do tego zachowania. Chudziak pod piec zbrojony stalą.
Odprowadzenie ciepła z kominka do podłogówki poprzez emisję ciepła, to czysty absurd. Chyba że kominek promieniuje z mocą kilkunastu kW na podłogę w salonie i to ciepło jest większe niż T/z z docelowego źródła. 
U mnie, w czasie mrozu -20*C potrzeba zasilić dom 3,9 kW.
Nadmienię, że przy planowanej WM  i razem z tym dolot powietrza zasilający piec kaflowy o masie (1-2 t) skutecznie wychłodzi przestrzeń pod nim.
Bufor fi 80cm o ciężarze ponad 1000kg stoi na jastrychu anhydrytowym, pod spodem płyta PIR i nic negatywnego się nie dzieje.

Pozdrawiam 
Cezary

----------


## Kaizen

> Jesteś mylnym błędzie, cytując klasyka. Otóż, jak negocjowałem z firmą budującą piece kaflowe, uświadomiono mnie, abym nie instalował podłogówki i ocieplenia pod jastrychem. Co mnie przekonało do tego zachowania. Chudziak pod piec zbrojony stalą.


Co Cię przekonało, żeby pod KOMINEK nie robić izolacji? To że firma od pieców kaflowych tak powiedziała?





> Chyba że kominek promieniuje z mocą kilkunastu kW na podłogę w salonie i to ciepło jest większe niż T/z z docelowego źródła. 
> U mnie, w czasie mrozu -20*C potrzeba zasilić dom 3,9 kW.


To czemu zestawiasz swoje 3,9kW z kilkunastoma? Jak podłogówka przejęła choćby pół kW - nawet tylko magazynując w tym samym pomieszczeniu w dalszych rejonach wylewki, a jakby przeniosła przez kocioł/PC/mieszacz do innych pomieszczeń to całkiem bajka, to byłoby fajnie. O tyle mniej przegrzewasz salon i o tyle ogrzewasz inne pomieszczenia.

Oczywiście, że trudno o TZ wyższą, od temperatury posadzki pod rozpalonym kominkiem a nawet kozą.






A to po kilkunastu godzinach od wygaszenia.

----------


## cezary.pl

Przyznam że zdjęcia są przekonujące. :yes: 
Jak pisałem wcześnie, dam izolację cieplną z PIR pod ewentualny kominek, piec i małą wylewkę dylatowaną od reszty wylewki podłogówki.
Ale dalej twierdzę że pracujący dolot powietrza do paleniska skutecznie wychłodzi ten rejon.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale dalej twierdzę że pracujący dolot powietrza do paleniska skutecznie wychłodzi ten rejon.


Czemu nie chcesz go zaizolować?

----------


## maaszak

Uff, przebrnąłem przez wątek już kiedyś... teraz wracam, bo podumałem i po prostu musiałem odkopać temat. 
Chciałbym tych co ten perlit hydrofobizowany mieli w łapach (pod podłogę najlepiej EP180?) zapytać czy to tak by się dało prosto wykonać analogicznie jak np. na tym filmiku:
https://youtu.be/_rWVg4PvgLE?t=16

Na materiale to chyba keramzyt (pod układany suchy jastrych), i chyba mało pylący jest. Ale jakby to zrobić na perlicie? Bez gipsu i utwardzania, ergo mniej roboty i kłopotów. 

Znaczy widzę to tak:
Na chudziak kładę papę i zgrzewam z tym co wystaje spod ściany (chudziak na równo ze ścianami fundamentowymi, bo jak papę wywijać na ściany? popęka przecież, a robić wyoblenia to przerost formy nad treścią kiedy nie trzeba). Na papę wysypuję pas perlitu pod ścianą (jak keramzyt z filmu), wyrównuję łatą, uklepuję packą (na ile pozwala sypkość perlitu), itp., tak do równego poziomu pod jaki laser. Ze szczególną starannością obsypuję instalacje od cwu, wszak wiszą na styropianowych podkładkach z 5 cm nad chudziakiem. Tak z 10cm tego perlitu. Na ten perlit układam rządek płyt styropianowych EPS100, też 10cm (albo trochę mniej). I powtarzam całą operację do końca pomieszczenia. 
Teraz można po tym styro spokojnie chodzić, powinno być stabilnie, bo gdzie perlit ucieknie? Jeśli nie ucieka, płyty styro nie klawiszują za bardzo (posklejane? frezowane i posklejane?), to można na to rozłożyć folię. Na folię siatkę i pospinać do niej rurki OP (albo kable, nie zdecydowałem się jeszcze na system). I finał z miksokreta.

Widzicie w tym duże problemy wykonawcze? Z racji właściwości perlitu i innych...  
Nie pytam się o sens, żeby nie było, że to moje, za moje pieniądze i że wolno mi... bo na moje sens tego taki:
Problem jest w kondensacji pary wodnej na chudziaku. Chudziak jest punktem rosy, bo jest zimny. Zimny jest, bo leży pod GRUBYM kożuszkiem styropianu (co to znaczy grubym? dla mnie >10cm). A styropian jest w płytach, więc wilgoć ma którędy wędrować i gdzie się gromadzić w postaci kondensatu, a że styro ma ten opór dyfuzyjny to ten kondensat już raczej nigdzie nie pójdzie. Płyty można pianować ile wlezie, ale to nie stanowi żadnej bariery. Może nawet bym się nie przejmował pogorszeniem parametrów styro, ale ten wieczny kondensat nie będzie destrukcyjny na konstrukcję, tudzież jakieś żyjątka się pojawią?
Taki ten perlit na chudziaku możemy szczelnie usypać warstwą min. 10cm. W swej masie jest jednorodny, gradient temperatur też łagodniejszy, bo nie ma jednej, wyraźnie chłodniejszej powierzchni jak miedzy warstwami styro przy bardziej tradycyjnym podejściu do ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie. Jedna warstwa styropianu na perlicie ma zadanie docieplić podłogę i stabilizować kuleczki perlitu, nie powinien być jednak na tyle gruby, by odcinać przenikanie ciepła. 
Tylko czy te 5cm perlitu pod rurkami cwu będzie zadowalającą izolacją od chudziaka?

----------


## Perlit Polska

> Uff, przebrnąłem przez wątek już kiedyś... teraz wracam, bo podumałem i po prostu musiałem odkopać temat. 
> Chciałbym tych co ten perlit hydrofobizowany mieli w łapach (pod podłogę najlepiej EP180?) zapytać czy to tak by się dało prosto wykonać analogicznie jak np. na tym filmiku:
> https://youtu.be/_rWVg4PvgLE?t=16
> 
> Na materiale to chyba keramzyt (pod układany suchy jastrych), i chyba mało pylący jest. Ale jakby to zrobić na perlicie? Bez gipsu i utwardzania, ergo mniej roboty i kłopotów. 
> (...)
> Teraz można po tym styro spokojnie chodzić, powinno być stabilnie, bo gdzie perlit ucieknie? Jeśli nie ucieka, płyty styro nie klawiszują za bardzo (posklejane? frezowane i posklejane?), to można na to rozłożyć folię. Na folię siatkę i pospinać do niej rurki OP (albo kable, nie zdecydowałem się jeszcze na system). I finał z miksokreta.
> 
> (...)
> ...


Dorzucę trzy grosze od siebie.

Materiał na filmie to prawdopodobnie jest keramzyt. Perlit w to miejsce na pewno jest bardziej pylący (frakcja rozciąga się od ~0mm plus jest 3-krotnie lżejszy), ma jednak współczynnik przenikania ciepła ok. 2-krotnie lepszy. Perlitu ekspandowanego używa się w tym rozwiązaniu podobnie - bez spoiw (gipsu, cementu czy czegoś jeszcze).

Usypywanie pasów może się nie udać - perlit jest o bardziej sypki, jednak z drugiej strony dobrze się dogęszcza, jeśli jest ograniczony - jeśli masz możliwość zrobienia próby, wsyp EP180 do hmm, pojemnika i w miarę możliwości ściśnij go od góry tak, żeby nic na boki nie wyciskało. Zobaczysz, że przy odrobinie ostrożności powstanie stabilna warstwa, zaklinowana - po przechyleniu perlit ekspandowany powinien w większości pozostać w tej formie.

Zatem należy ułożyć całą warstwę i ją dogęścić np.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNMOczpLz18
a następnie wyłożyć - chodząc po kładkach, żeby perlit się nie rozjechał - styropian - a dalej wykonywać kolejne prace. Ni epotrafię określić, jak bardzo w trakcie chodzenia po płytach styropianowych będą one klawiszować, ale i wtedy można zrobić kładki.

Drugiej części trochę nie rozumiem, ale ułożę po swojemu  :smile: 

Wystąpienie punktu rosy jest na granicy z materiałem termoizolacyjnym - nie do końca mamy tu gradient, bo jest to warstwa termoizolacji, więc potencjał dla wystąpienia punktu rosy jest - jednak warstwa perlitu wchłonie tę wilgoć i będzie ona rozłożona gradientem, więc nie mamy faktycznej warstewki wody a jedynie wilgoć. Użycie dowolnego innego materiału - lub np. perlitu hydrofobizowanego - da zbliżony efekt, chociaż hydrofobizacja uniemożliwi wsiąknięcie wilgoci do ziarna.
Zastosowanie kruszywa perlitowego - było nie było skalnego, jałowego - na pewno zdecydowanie utrudni rozwój biologiczny. Popatrz przez analogię na piasek - jest podobnie (pomijając aspekt termoizolacji).

5cm perlitu mniej więcej jest odpowiednikiem 5cm styropianu.

----------


## Ifarrg

> 5cm perlitu mniej więcej jest odpowiednikiem 5cm styropianu.


... I tyle w temacie - zabawy co nie miara, a pożytek znikomy. Za to kłopotów wykonawczych wiele (proponuję spróbować ścisnąć perlit na powierzchni np 5x5 m tak, jak w słoiku, a potem jeszcze po tym chodzić...  Nawet u Was na stronie nie ma mowy o wysypywaniu perlitu pod wylewkę, a jest tylko o lekkich wylewkach z domieszką perlitu...

----------


## maaszak

> Usypywanie pasów może się nie udać - perlit jest o bardziej sypki, jednak z drugiej strony dobrze się dogęszcza, jeśli jest ograniczony - jeśli masz możliwość zrobienia próby, wsyp EP180 do hmm, pojemnika i w miarę możliwości ściśnij go od góry tak, żeby nic na boki nie wyciskało. Zobaczysz, że przy odrobinie ostrożności powstanie stabilna warstwa, zaklinowana - po przechyleniu perlit ekspandowany powinien w większości pozostać w tej formie.
> 
> Zatem należy ułożyć całą warstwę i ją dogęścić np.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNMOczpLz18
> a następnie wyłożyć - chodząc po kładkach, żeby perlit się nie rozjechał - styropian - a dalej wykonywać kolejne prace. Ni epotrafię określić, jak bardzo w trakcie chodzenia po płytach styropianowych będą one klawiszować, ale i wtedy można zrobić kładki.


Tak też myślałem, że żeby dobrze uklepać/zagęścić perlit i tak trzeba byłoby wysypać całość danego pomieszczenia. Chyba żeby dzielić pomieszczenie tymczasowo mocowanymi deskami (przy okazji jako prowadnice), chociaż to dodatkowa robota i komplikacja raczej. Na powyższym filmie wygląda obiecująco i pewnie tak bym robił, choć dużo cieńszą warstwę jednak, taką jak na tym filmie gdzie też coś sypkiego układają pod podłogę https://youtu.be/EfWXB-0wbK4?t=164 - tam płyty na frez kleją ze sobą, gdybym płyty styropianu podobnie pianował ze sobą raczej nie powinny klawiszować. Bardziej boję się jak taka konstrukcja zachowa się, gdy zacznie na tym szaleć to całe ustrojstwo miksokreta. Realizacje to jednak głównie można zobaczyć pod lekkie jastrychy a nie wylewki. A pokazują zastosowania tego typu sypkie materiały (perlit, keramzyt, jakiś granulat drzewny, etc.) chyba tylko Niemcy i Czesi  :smile: 
Nie pozostaje nic jak poeksperymentować, jak już ruszę budowę i będę miał gdzie testować, to podejmę decyzję.



> Drugiej części trochę nie rozumiem, ale ułożę po swojemu


Napisałem tyle co zrozumiałem z lektury całego tego tematu (104 podstrony), szczególnie wypowiedzi Adama_mk. Styropian ma w sobie więcej wilgoci a im cieplej podczas rozkładania na chudziaku tym wilgoci trochę więcej, jak styropian znajdzie się pod posadzką to ta wilgoć ze styro migruje i na zimnym chudziaku kondensuje, tym łatwiej na tej jednej konkretnej płaszczyźnie ze względu na strukturę styropianu uformowanego w równe stosunkowo gładkie płyty - perlit jest tu przeciwieństwem.

[/QUOTE]




> ... I tyle w temacie - zabawy co nie miara, a pożytek znikomy. Za to kłopotów wykonawczych wiele


Docinanie styropianu i robienie rowków pod instalacje to dopiero zabawa i kłopot wykonawczy. Oczywiście zastosowanie perlitu też niesie jakieś komplikacje, ale też ma swoje przewagi nad styropianem. Tak czy inaczej zakupię kiedyś pare worków perlitu i poeksperymentuję. Jak stwierdzę, że nie warto zachodu to i tak się nie zmarnuje tylko wykorzystam go o tak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtO_5F63R40

----------


## Perlit Polska

> ... I tyle w temacie - zabawy co nie miara, a pożytek znikomy. Za to kłopotów wykonawczych wiele (proponuję spróbować ścisnąć perlit na powierzchni np 5x5 m tak, jak w słoiku, a potem jeszcze po tym chodzić...  Nawet u Was na stronie nie ma mowy o wysypywaniu perlitu pod wylewkę, a jest tylko o lekkich wylewkach z domieszką perlitu...


Sprawa wygląda tak, że - biję się w pierś - faktycznie nie ma tej techniki dobrze opisanej, są rysunki, ale jest tego niewiele. Jesteśmy kiepscy w marketingu - ale poprawimy się z pewnością w tym temacie.

Nie ma tu żadnej zabawy - weź występujący w filmie keramzyt lub podsypkę pod suchy jastrych z systemu - to ta sama technika, ja zaznaczyłem jedynie korzyści wynikające z zastosowania perlitu ekspandowanego zamiast keramzytu a z tego co wiem, oryginalna podsypka pod suchy jastrych  jest dość kosztowna w porównaniu do EP. To, że trzeba chodzić w specyficzny sposób to kolejny element technologii, która w całości jest skuteczna - czy powiedziałbyś, że np. tradycyjna, półsucha (podawana z miksokreta) wylewka betonowa jest do bani bo się nie rozlewa i sama nie poziomuje?

Jaki jest pożytek?
ekstremalnie niski ciężar, "płynna" termoizolacja (wypełniająca wszystkie zakamarki pod rurami, kablami itd.) i niska cena w porównaniu do innych technologii,dźwiękochłonność perlitu, zmniejszająca poziom dźwięków uderzeniowych,trwałość mechaniczna.

----------


## Perlit Polska

> Tak też myślałem, że żeby dobrze uklepać/zagęścić perlit i tak trzeba byłoby wysypać całość danego pomieszczenia. Chyba żeby dzielić pomieszczenie tymczasowo mocowanymi deskami (przy okazji jako prowadnice), chociaż to dodatkowa robota i komplikacja raczej. Na powyższym filmie wygląda obiecująco i pewnie tak bym robił, choć dużo cieńszą warstwę jednak, taką jak na tym filmie gdzie też coś sypkiego układają pod podłogę https://youtu.be/EfWXB-0wbK4?t=164 - tam płyty na frez kleją ze sobą, gdybym płyty styropianu podobnie pianował ze sobą raczej nie powinny klawiszować. Bardziej boję się jak taka konstrukcja zachowa się, gdy zacznie na tym szaleć to całe ustrojstwo miksokreta. Realizacje to jednak głównie można zobaczyć pod lekkie jastrychy a nie wylewki. A pokazują zastosowania tego typu sypkie materiały (perlit, keramzyt, jakiś granulat drzewny, etc.) chyba tylko Niemcy i Czesi


Ten film jest idealny - dokładnie pokazuje technikę wykładania suchego jastrychu, w tym przypadku na drewnianym stropie:

Lekki perlit siłą rzeczy pyli - zabezpieczenie maskamiPodkład papierowy - paroprzepuszczalność, odcięcie pylenia do przerw w deskachUsypanie wałków pod prowadnice poziomuWyłożenie wypoziomowanych prowadnic - z tego co masz pod ręką, profil do ścianek gipsowych jest okWyprowadzenie poziomu, używając tego co masz pod ręką, w tym przypadku kawałek płyty OSBWyłożenie suchego jastrychu wg właściwej techniki

Świetne, nie widziałem tego jeszcze, dzięki  :smile: 

Pomimo tego, że perlit ekspandowany ma najróżniejsze zastosowanie, to nie w każdym przypadku jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Dodatkowo, gdyby budowlanka była prosta nie powstało by to forum, a ta dyskusja i dziesiątki tysięcy innych udowadnia że - jak mówi mój brat - to nie są łatwe sprawy  :smile: .

----------


## saqul

OK, stracone 10 godzin mojego życia na czytanie tego wszystkiego.... i złość, frustracja i totalna załamka - to wnioski...

Proste pytanie Najlepsze ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie, prosta odpowiedź:

----------


## Kaizen

> Proste pytanie* Najlepsze* ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie, prosta odpowiedź:


Piana zamkniętokomórkowa natryskowo albo czarne szkło piankowe.

----------


## grzes124

Powoli przymierzam się układania styropianu pod ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Dom postawiony na płycie fundamentowej. Pod płytą 10cm xps. Na płytę planowane 10cm eps
Niestety płyta nie jest zbyt równa. Różnice w poziomie ok 1-2cm, ale jest także miejsce gdzie różnica sięga 5cm.

W związku z powyższym mam kilka pytań.
1. Czy perlit będzie dobrym materiałem do wstępnego wyrównania powierzchni płyty, jako warstwa pod styropian?
2. Czy na płytę fundamentową (pod ocieplenie) dać folię?
3. Czy styropian lepiej układać w dwóch warstwach 2x5cm, czy jedna 10cm. Czy układanie w dwóch warstwach na mijankę ma jakieś konkretne tutaj zalety, oprócz łatwiejszego prowadzenia instalacji w ociepleniu (których akurat nie mam zbyt wiele)?

----------


## strusp

Ad1 Perlit wyrównuje bardzo dobrze, tylko jakieś 10% traci na grubości po ściśnieciu- trzeba to zrobić przed położeniem styropianu. Można nawet położyć papier/karton na perlit by go nie wywiać. Perlitem także zasypać instalacje przechodzące przez warstwę izolacyjną, Jak tak zrobisz, masz zrobione to dobrze i dokładnie..
Ad 3 Najlepiej układać więcej warstw mijankowo.

----------


## grzes124

> Ad 3 Najlepiej układać więcej warstw mijankowo.


Z czego to wynika?
Styropian układany na mijankę będzie bardziej stabilny?
Czy może chodzi o to, że tak układana izolacja jest bardziej odporna na błędy wykonawcy?
A może po prostu tak się przyjęło?

Pod płytą fundamentową, wykonawca układał xps w jednej warstwie.

Nie neguje samej potrzeby takiego sposobu układania styropianu, ale chciałbym poznań konkretne argumenty za tym przemawiające.
Izolacje będę układał sam, z najwyższą możliwą starannością.

----------


## adam_mk

Odnoszę wrażenie, że wyważacie dawno otwarte drzwi.
Wprawdzie przez ostanie 10 lat trochę się zmieniły relacje w budownictwie, głównie - cenowe, ale problem ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie został juz pokonany.

Jeżeli jest taka konieczność, to na hydroizolacji chudziaka rozłożyć potrzebne kable. One nie lubią być termoizolowane.
Wysypać na hydroizolację chudziaka połowę wysokości ocieplenia z perlitu.
Na tym rozłozyć potrzebne rurki. Woda, doloty do rozdzielaczy itp.
Dosypać resztę wysokości ocieplenia perlitowego.
Rozgarnąć jaką łatą do równości/poziomu.
Na tym ułożyć najtańsze płyty karton-gipsowe. (najtańsze a nie najcieńsze).
Potem folia budowlana, gruba.
Siatka marketowa.
Rurka PERT (elastyczna) na spinkach do siatki. To się nazywa system KANTHERM - NET.
Zalać wylewką półsuchą.
Można przed położeniem folii postukać w płyty K-G drewnianym "kafarem" aby ten perlit nieco uklepać (zagęścić się go nie da, za twardy, to przeciesz szkło)
Płyta siądzie ile musi, niewiele, wylewka i tak wszystko wyrówna.
Prosto i szybko.
No, może poza wpinaniem rurki w spinki, ale to też dla ludzi, a bardzo warto!

Adam M.

----------


## Bombelos

Czołem bracia i siotry
Potrzebuję wyrównąć na piętrze podłogę około 70m2
Dom z lat 60 ugięcie do 15cm w pokoju 4,5 na 4,5m
Aby wyrównać i wygłuszyć strop wymyśliłem ze wysypię perlit na całym piętrze podnoszać podoge o około 7cm a na to zwykłą pyte osb 11mm
Wokół ścian dam taśme izolacyjna. Technologie widziałem tu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfWX...youtu.be&t=164
Nie wiem czy kleic płytę czy starczy osb na wpsut złapać i będzie się to kupy trzymać 
Nie bedzie to pylić? A na osb tylko wykładzinka i lekka podłoga gootwa.

----------


## LukaszP66

Witam szanownych forumowiczów.
Przedstawię wam moją sytuację ,jak to wygląda na dzień dzisiejszy, tzn -co spieprzyłem i jak to naprawiłem ! 
Znaczy się ,mniemam że naprawiłem ,chyba.
Około 5 miesięcy temu przeczytałem watek ,nie wszystko oczywiście ,wybiórczo głównie wpisy Adama ,miałem już wtedy kupiony styropian na podłogę na gruncie,(EPS 200 o dobrej lambdzie),dwie warstwy po 10 cm.
Dotarło do mnie że jest to rozwiązanie nie optymalne -skąd miałem wiedzieć ,nigdzie przecież o tym nie piszą ,i stosując zasadę ratowania dupy zrobiłem tak.
Kupiłem 8 kubików keramzytu ,dojść tanio mi się udało, wyrównałem dobrze ziemię i pozbierałem kamienie.
Rozłożyłem 2 warstwy grubej geowłókniny, na to 2 warstwy foli budowlanej szczelnie łączonej taśmą i znów 2 warstwy geowłókniny.
Rozsypałem równo keramzyt w warstwie 10cm ,rozłożyłem na nim z zakładem kilku cm siatkę do zbrojenia posadzek i zalałem około 4cm warstwa betonu.
Pełni to rolę chudziaka ,z tym że chudziaka ciepłego i suchego ,po trzech miesiącach jest suchutki , w domu nie czuć juz wilgoci , i tak sobie schnie do dzisiaj.
Teraz zamierzam kupić membranę epdm i zrobić szczelną wannę , z przyczyn wiadomych papy zastosować nie mogę!
Na  membranę 1 warstwę styro ,na nią wszelkie rurki cwu itp i kolejna warstwa styro.
Na styro ze dwie warstwy foli ,na to siatka do posadzek a nią wpięte spinki do podłogówki wg przepisu Adama i rura pert al pert  (spinki nie takie tanie ,ponad 3 tys mnie kosztowały :sad: . Mniemam że dzięki temu zabiegowi pod styro nie powinno powstawać wykraplanie się kondensatu w trakcie układania ,keramzytowy chudziak izoluje termicznie od gruntu. Myślę ze dupa uratowana , koszt jednak spory ,a mogło być i dobrze i tanio ,a jest tylko dobrze ,,chyba ''.
Dylemat mam jednak , co na wylewkę? ,mętlik mam w głowie ,opinii tysiące.

----------


## lukipuki11

> Odnoszę wrażenie, że wyważacie dawno otwarte drzwi.
> Wprawdzie przez ostanie 10 lat trochę się zmieniły relacje w budownictwie, głównie - cenowe, ale problem ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie został juz pokonany.
> 
> Jeżeli jest taka konieczność, to na hydroizolacji chudziaka rozłożyć potrzebne kable. One nie lubią być termoizolowane.
> Wysypać na hydroizolację chudziaka połowę wysokości ocieplenia z perlitu.
> Na tym rozłozyć potrzebne rurki. Woda, doloty do rozdzielaczy itp.
> Dosypać resztę wysokości ocieplenia perlitowego.
> Rozgarnąć jaką łatą do równości/poziomu.
> Na tym ułożyć najtańsze płyty karton-gipsowe. (najtańsze a nie najcieńsze).
> ...


Na początku przeczytałem kilka stron od końca, potem resztę od początku(nie lubię styropianu a chce zbudować dom...). Cały czas nie mogłem dojść po co lać duże ilości wody tam gdzie jej nie chcemy, zaprawa raczej też nie polepszy termoizolacji(to nie geniusz, sposób z płytami był mi już znany bo najpierw przeczytałem ten post). Gips z płyty pełni tutaj jakieś funkcje względem wilgoci? Jeśli chodzi o wilgoć podejrzewam, że będzie działał. Mam wątpliwość co do jego wytrzymałości. Pamiętam, że był bardzo twardy ale też wydawało się, że jednak się trochę kruszy, raczej nie o drewnianą podłogę czy buta ale o siebie. Szkło zagęszcza się świetnie, szczególnie w postaci bombek choinkowych czy szklanych butelek... Jak to wychodzi w praktyce, obniżyły się Wam te podłogi czy nie bardzo? Minęło już trochę lat. No i folia budowlana(która, zdaje się, bezwzględnie się podziurawi) jest tam tylko dla lepszej wylewki czy ma pełnić jakieś funkcje przez wiele lat? Siatka pod rurkami ???

----------


## lukipuki11

Jak tam, nic? Nikt? Kupiłem worek ep180, w palcach zamienia się w mąkę. Kiedyś kupowałem perlit do ziemi, był dużo twardszy i grubszy. Wydaje się, że położenie na tym ciężkiej betonowej płyty i dodanie jakiejkolwiek wibracji(od codziennego użytkowania) będzie skutkowało ciągłym zmniejszaniem objętości.

----------

